# Sticky Bean Dream Team Lounge



## Mookerr87

*Group*:bfp:s
Omiomen -> September 2012<3
Starry Night-> September 2012<3
Tracyy-> September 2012<3
Jasmineivy-> September 2012<3
ilovehim91810-> October 2012<3 :angel:
Keeping Faith-> October 2012<3
Lovesmylovey-> December 2012<3

*Preseeders*:mail:
Miss_may
Twinkletoes
Jeslyn
Glamstarr85

*Charters*:book:
R22
Galvanbaby
Glamstarr85
RAFCHICK541
Tekkitten
Jeslyn

*Fertility Supplement*:munch:
Miss_may ->Maca
Jaslyn -> Flaxseed
Twinkletoes -> Vitamin B6 Complex & Flaxseed

Wishing our :bfp:s a Happy & Healthy nine months, and for the rest of us who journey forth into February here's some :dust:. Looking forward to more :bfp:s ​


----------



## miss_may

Hi, im due to test on 22nd/23rd. I've posted a few messages on here and had little or no replies so will be nice to talk to someone around the same CD. I'm currently 9 dpo and experiencing extreme tiredness, vivid dreams and broken out in spots which is unusual for me. So fingers crossed for both of us :) 
I'm ttc #1 btw...good luck with lucky number 3 :) 
Look forward to hearing from U mookerr
Laura x


----------



## Moxie75

I'll be testing on the 23rd. I'm not sure how I feel anymore. We've been ttc for 8mos and up til now, everything has been ok. Now, I'm dealing with baby mama drama and basically don't know if I should even be ttc anymore. I'm sad, mad, sick, etc...


----------



## Mookerr87

Hey Laura & Moxie,

I felt like i was getting a bit of a shun from the community, Lol start replying to threads and you don't get anything back kinda hurts sometimes. Well I'm pumped the tree of us will be testing around the same day. Kind of makes it exciting!:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi. I'm planning on testing on the 24th as well. However, my AF is actually due today but I'm waiting to test because I'm usually irregular and the 24th will represent my longest cycle since starting to TTC#2. Most of my cycles so far have been regular at 40 days but some have been longer. Feeling a bit bloated and PMS-y so I might not be hanging around here very long. :haha:


----------



## Dmwc5f

I'll be testing around that time too. The wait is killing me! Good luck y'all!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I'll be testing on 24th as I'll be 14dpo. I've just got to try and stop myself from testing early in the meantime LOL

I know what you mean about lack of responses, hopefully we can keep this thread going and chat amongst ourselves


----------



## RAFCHICK541

p.s. ignore my ticker, I ovulated early this cycle on cd10 - weird for me but I'm hoping it means something special!


----------



## Miss_Kate

My expected AF is the 23rd, so I would be testing on the 24th also if the witch doesn't show. Crossing my fingers for all of us!


----------



## OmiOmen

I should be testing on the 23rd (when period is due) but I may give and test earlier. 

I am TTC my second. I had a MMC followed by a D&C and then a natural miscarriage a few months later and then a year after that I had my son which ended up as a high risk pregnancy. So I am both excited and scared about TTC again.


----------



## tracyy

Yay!! I'm testing on 24th when af is due. I also got a bit fed up of no replies when posting!! X


----------



## kelly4number2

Hi! I hope it's okay for me to jump in here and add my two cents. I'm ttc #2 and am on my 3rd cycle. I'm hoping to test on the 26th if af doesn't show. I wish each of you a :bfp: and :dust: to all!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

How is everyone doing today, I'm 5dpo and I just can't seem to get motivated I just want a lazy weekend LOL


----------



## Starry Night

Still no AF and I'm supposedly 2 days late. But I'm most likely just being irregular again. My lower back is killing me and some of my cramps hurt so bad they make me ill. So AF is probably just around the corner.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi :wave:

I'm planning on testing the 22nd if I don't cave. I'm a little conflicted about that. This is my upteenth cycle to ttc naturally. This is cycle 35 or 36 ttc I believe.. so I'm patiently waiting here.. 

Not having any symptoms except pink/brown tinged cm for 3 days now. It started as a glob of ewcm that had red strings of blood in it (never a flow) and has been cm since. I'm boggled about what's going on this month, as I've never experienced this before especially at 7 dpo. 

I'm really looking for some ttc buddies to talk to along the way. :)


----------



## miss_may

Hello everyone, ive been very naughty and took a test this morning, currently 11dpo and i was convinced this month i was pregnant due to abnormal symptoms, so i decided to go for it. i used a clear blue digital as i hear they r pretty good but it came up negative :( usually im extremely optimistic and just carry on but it really upset me today.
Do people think i should just wait for AF now? Is there still hope?
i guess this is the danger with testing early
Glad to see its not just myself and mookerr who feel as if we are being ignored :) great to hear from more people
Good luck and baby dust to all
Laura x


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm due the 21st to test


----------



## dcm_mw12

miss_may said:


> Hello everyone, ive been very naughty and took a test this morning, currently 11dpo and i was convinced this month i was pregnant due to abnormal symptoms, so i decided to go for it. i used a clear blue digital as i hear they r pretty good but it came up negative :( usually im extremely optimistic and just carry on but it really upset me today.
> Do people think i should just wait for AF now? Is there still hope?
> i guess this is the danger with testing early
> Glad to see its not just myself and mookerr who feel as if we are being ignored :) great to hear from more people
> Good luck and baby dust to all
> Laura x

Don't lose any hope, just keep your fingers crossed and hopes high :thumbup: but you should wait and test a day after your expected period to see if you get a positive test


----------



## LovesMyLovey

miss_may said:


> Hello everyone, ive been very naughty and took a test this morning, currently 11dpo and i was convinced this month i was pregnant due to abnormal symptoms, so i decided to go for it. i used a clear blue digital as i hear they r pretty good but it came up negative :( usually im extremely optimistic and just carry on but it really upset me today.
> Do people think i should just wait for AF now? Is there still hope?
> i guess this is the danger with testing early
> Glad to see its not just myself and mookerr who feel as if we are being ignored :) great to hear from more people
> Good luck and baby dust to all
> Laura x

How long is ur luteal phase normally? at 11 dpo, i'd definitely say you're still in. It's not over till the witch shows. I've never been pregnant before, but out of the 100's of pages i've read over the years, it's REALLY normal to get a bfn at 11 dpo. That's why it's best to wait till af is late. 

Speaking of.. I forgot to mention (if I hadn't in my earlier post, this reply is on a new page so I can't scroll up to check) that my cycles are normally 32 days. I'm on cd 39, so technically I'm a week late. My OH just asked me if I'd started yet and it reminded me. But I thought I O'd late this cycle.. (cd 32 instead) so that's why i'm assume i'm only 7 dpo. 
I don't exaclty know My O date.
I've temped since sept 2009, and lately have just gotten lazy with it because its the same thing all the time. But I know my pre o temps(96.8), and post o temps(97.9).. and I didn't notice and temp rise (in the random times i've temped this cycle) Until about the time my period is due.. so i'm confuzzled..

I'm sorry you guys feel ignored. I'm happy to chat with everybody :) I used to have another log in name before I deleted my old email account from highschool and couldn't remember my log in, so I had to create a new one. 
I was part of another TTC group since aug 2009, and we've all stuck together clear to this day. But I'm the only one that hasn't gotten pg yet, they've all gotten their bfps and had their babies now.. so although i love them dearly, I feel like the odd duckling still posting about cd's and cm questions.. when they're talking about bouncy seats and stuff.. lol So I need new ttc buddies :)


----------



## miss_may

LovesMyLovey said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, ive been very naughty and took a test this morning, currently 11dpo and i was convinced this month i was pregnant due to abnormal symptoms, so i decided to go for it. i used a clear blue digital as i hear they r pretty good but it came up negative :( usually im extremely optimistic and just carry on but it really upset me today.
> Do people think i should just wait for AF now? Is there still hope?
> i guess this is the danger with testing early
> Glad to see its not just myself and mookerr who feel as if we are being ignored :) great to hear from more people
> Good luck and baby dust to all
> Laura x
> 
> How long is ur luteal phase normally? at 11 dpo, i'd definitely say you're still in. It's not over till the witch shows. I've never been pregnant before, but out of the 100's of pages i've read over the years, it's REALLY normal to get a bfn at 11 dpo. That's why it's best to wait till af is late.
> 
> Speaking of.. I forgot to mention (if I hadn't in my earlier post, this reply is on a new page so I can't scroll up to check) that my cycles are normally 32 days. I'm on cd 39, so technically I'm a week late. My OH just asked me if I'd started yet and it reminded me. But I thought I O'd late this cycle.. (cd 32 instead) so that's why i'm assume i'm only 7 dpo.
> I don't exaclty know My O date.
> I've temped since sept 2009, and lately have just gotten lazy with it because its the same thing all the time. But I know my pre o temps(96.8), and post o temps(97.9).. and I didn't notice and temp rise (in the random times i've temped this cycle) Until about the time my period is due.. so i'm confuzzled..
> 
> I'm sorry you guys feel ignored. I'm happy to chat with everybody :) I used to have another log in name before I deleted my old email account from highschool and couldn't remember my log in, so I had to create a new one.
> I was part of another TTC group since aug 2009, and we've all stuck together clear to this day. But I'm the only one that hasn't gotten pg yet, they've all gotten their bfps and had their babies now.. so although i love them dearly, I feel like the odd duckling still posting about cd's and cm questions.. when they're talking about bouncy seats and stuff.. lol So I need new ttc buddies :)Click to expand...

Im not sure, weve been ttc since april, however its only been the last month or so ive started looking on the internet at various things and trying to find out more about the art of concieving lol! im new to this site and all the stuff that goes with it so ..im a bit of a dumbo really but im learning:) next cycle will be first cycle of using opks and vitamins. Thank you for the reassurance Lovesmylovely :)
have u tried a test yet? or are you gunna wait a little bit longer if you think you are only 7dpo?
sorry to hear that about your previous ttc buddies hopefully we will all help eachother out and get the BFPs we all want!
Good luck to everyone :D x


----------



## CMarie

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining :) I'll be testing around the 21st at 16/17 dpo! DH and I aren't actually ttc at the moment, but we were a little careless with protection this month and I'm pretty certain we had sex when I ovulated so we would be thrilled if I was pg! Here are my symptoms so far:

5/6 dpo (Monday) - started to spot pink/brown

8/9 dpo (Thursday) - strong backache and cramps started along with some light nausea and spotting decreased. Increase in hunger and an episode of hot flushes

9/10 dpo (Friday) - strong backache and cramps still..nothing like my normal AF cramps. Spotting completely stopped and my bbs started to get quite sore..almost like an ache. Took a hpt at noon and it was a bfn 

10/11 dpo - (today-Saturday) - strong back ache, tight pulling type of feeling in my abdomen, very sore bbs and nipples, and an overall "sick" feeling like the start of a cold with hot flushes and sore throat. cervix is high and closed

Overall, I just feel very "off" and I have a hunch I'm pregnant, but we'll see...I'm so excited by the idea of it that I don't want to get my hopes up. 

How's everyone else feeling?! :flower:


----------



## dcm_mw12

I actually keep having dreams about myself being pregnant. Hopefully this is a good sign, but I don't wanna get my hopes too high. Currently on CD33 and 14dpo and my stomach is kinda feeling like cramps are about to develop. The other night i felt light headed, had hot flashes, and dizziness


----------



## RAFCHICK541

dcm_mw12 said:


> I actually keep having dreams about myself being pregnant. Hopefully this is a good sign, but I don't wanna get my hopes too high. Currently on CD33 and 14dpo and my stomach is kinda feeling like cramps are about to develop. The other night i felt light headed, had hot flashes, and dizziness

Fingers crossed AF stays away for you! When are you testing?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Well ladies.. we need to keep this thread going!!! :) Our testing dates are coming up!!! 

8 dpo now. Brown/pink cm disappeared. Hubs and I BD'd earlier and I had a little more pink show up briefly afterward.. my cycle is so weird this time around.. so I put a tampon in just in case.. waited a couple of hours and went to change it if need be.. and it was empty.. this stuff is killing me because I know it's really good signs of IB... oooooohhhhhhhh I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!

Have had a little bit of a metally taste in my mouth today too.. aside from that and the Cramps, that aren't really cramps.. just niggles down there .. I have no other symptoms like I normally do after O. .. Biggest one missing is my LACK OF SORE BBS!! They're ALWAYS swollen and sore immediately after O... nope.. not this time.. ugh.. 

I know I'm going to be tempted to test soon!!

Anyone else experiencing similiar things that I am??


----------



## Mookerr87

I've been down with a cold the past couple of days. Mind you through being sick, I'm still symptom spotting, caved and poas. I'm becoming an addicted stalking some of the poas posts here lol. Right now I would just say I feel plain crappy, but if i could say i notice anything i've been sleeping on my stomach alot more lately, and I found when i was pregnant with my kids that was the only way i could get to sleep, not sure why but that's just how it was lol. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed for myself and the rest of you lovelys.:dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mooker, we're one DPO apart from eachother! :) Lets hope this is it!!


----------



## Mookerr87

LovesMyLovey said:


> Mooker, we're one DPO apart from eachother! :) Lets hope this is it!!

You, and me both! I've promised myself i will not poas all week, I will fight the unbareable urge to do so, just so i don't get my hopes up and suffer with line eye lol thinking i see someonething when i don't. Fingers & toes crossed for us all and hopefully will all be Bump buddies. :dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I can't wait to have bump buddies! lol I decided for sure that I'm not doing the line tests though!! Because I end up taking them apart and holding the strip to the light just to see.. so its digital for me this cycle if I end up testing!! (well.. maybe I'll sneak in a cheap line test just for fun) teehee


----------



## RAFCHICK541

6 dpo with slight cramping and chunky creamy CM. No sore BB's yet but I normally get them later in 2ww closer to AF! 

I'm trying to convince myself not to test this week it's going to be torture! LOL


----------



## LovesMyLovey

umm.. yes.. I always seem to start af after I test, so i will not be trying to do that lol


----------



## glamstarr

Hi Mookerr87,

I am due to test on the 24th as well. I definitely want to stay updated you guys. Hopefully this is our month. The things that I have experienced is stuffy nose (Cold Like Feeling) creamy CM, headaches, gassy, and few mild cramps. However, I am aware that it maybe to early to have pregnancy signs so Im not getting my hopes up. Just breezing thru this 2ww.

Baby Dust to all of us:kiss:


----------



## glamstarr

Hi CMarie,

I'm loving your symptoms girl...Sounds like BFP coming soon (fingers crossed). What I have been experiencing is 

stuffy nose (cold like feeling), nausea (started yesterday), gassy, mild cramps, and headaches.

Ladies let make this 2ww enjoyable....bcuz we all know long it can be when your alone


----------



## ilovehim91810

Moxie75 said:


> I'll be testing on the 23rd. I'm not sure how I feel anymore. We've been ttc for 8mos and up til now, everything has been ok. Now, I'm dealing with baby mama drama and basically don't know if I should even be ttc anymore. I'm sad, mad, sick, etc...

yes babymama drama is the worst..just hang in


----------



## CMarie

glamstarr said:


> Hi CMarie,
> 
> I'm loving your symptoms girl...Sounds like BFP coming soon (fingers crossed). What I have been experiencing is
> 
> stuffy nose (cold like feeling), nausea (started yesterday), gassy, mild cramps, and headaches.
> 
> Ladies let make this 2ww enjoyable....bcuz we all know long it can be when your alone

Heya glamstarr!! :wave:

Those symptoms sound awesome!! Especially the nausea :) How many dpo are you??

Yesterday I actually felt pretty good. I was a bit more emotional then usual and still had a backache and light cramping, but that's it. This morning my backache and light cramping started as soon as I woke up along with a stuffy nose. 

I know cervical position isn't super reliable as a sign of pregnancy, but when I woke up and checked mine this morning it was super high...as in I couldn't even reach it! I remember it being just like that when I thought I was pregnant with my son :) 

How else are you feeling?!? I hope this is it for both of us!! :hugs:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Glamstarr & CMarie - your symptoms sound very promising ladies!! FX for :bfp:

I'm 7DPO today and really not having any PG symptoms yet but my chart still looks good :thumbup:

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mookerr87

I just wanted to tell all of you ladies how beautiful & kind you are. I'm really glad I posted this thread now, I've made some ttc friends, hopefully some bump buddies. Nice having a support circle of women who are going through or experiencing the similair things.

So how is everyone feeling today? I think maybe with quiting smoking my urge to poas is increasing lol. I've rid myself of one addiction for another, I'm still sick whic sucks. I'm so congested it feels like my molars are floating. The bb tenderness is fading away which makes me think :af: may show up, pretty broken out though, then again another lovely gift :af: brings with her when she comes to visit. fx'ed though
:hug:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Mookerr87 said:


> I just wanted to tell all of you ladies how beautiful & kind you are. I'm really glad I posted this thread now, I've made some ttc friends, hopefully some bump buddies. Nice having a support circle of women who are going through or experiencing the similair things.
> 
> So how is everyone feeling today? I think maybe with quiting smoking my urge to poas is increasing lol. I've rid myself of one addiction for another, I'm still sick whic sucks. I'm so congested it feels like my molars are floating. The bb tenderness is fading away which makes me think :af: may show up, pretty broken out though, then again another lovely gift :af: brings with her when she comes to visit. fx'ed though
> :hug:

I'm really glad you started this thread Mooker, finally we can post and get a responses - maybe that's what it takes on this site, a group effort :thumbup:

Keeping my FX for you :flower:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

i'm really glad you started this thread too!

RAF- your chart looks great! just have to see what the next few days temps bring!!!

afm- 9dpo- nothing much.. just a little bit more of that pink cm.. a few cramps and some tingy feelings at the top of my bbs.. but that's it.. ughhhhhhhhhhh i'm sooo confused on what's going on..

I posted a thread about it in the forum.. and have had over 100 VIEWS!! and not one reply... so I know what you mean about not getting any responses..


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!

When are you guys holding until to test?!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

shoot... I'm trying to hold out till af is due.. But my cycle is already 9 days overdue (Normally have a 32 day cycle am now on cd 40).. due to late ovulation.. I wasn't keeping track this cycle so I only temped occasionally, and am going off of CM.. urghh.. i'm reallllllyyyy tempted to go buy a test NOW! But I just can't bring myself too in fear of BFN! I've done really well and haven't taken a PG test since January..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

and welcome Twinkle!!


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> and welcome Twinkle!!

Thanks! My you have done so so well not to test! I know I should wait and see if the horrible AF shows her head but I am so impatient!! :dohh:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I know me too! And every day that passes, Im more and more convinced that I possibly had IB so its difficult this round..


----------



## Photogmommy

Hi, 
This is my first time "ttc" My 5 year old daughter was a plesant surprise.So this whole process is new to me lol. I had my IUD taken out September 5th. Ovulated ( smiley face) ( clear blue easy ovulation predictor) Yesterday 16th and Today 17th. "Bd'ed" 15th, twice on 16th, and this morning. When should I test for pregnancy?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi photogmommy! Best bet is to wait the whole 14 days.. Since you just had a + OPK.. that generally means that O will happen within 1-3 days so your bd times are right on! So since you just ovulated you need to wait at least a week for implantation.. and then a couple days for HCG levels to test.. so 10 days :( i know.. easier said than done huh?? lol

p.s.. i'd keep bd'ing just in case!!


----------



## Photogmommy

Aww darn Im soo impaitent haha! ....this will be a very long 10 days! Thanks so much for your help!!!



LovesMyLovey said:


> Hi photogmommy! Best bet is to wait the whole 14 days.. Since you just had a + OPK.. that generally means that O will happen within 1-3 days so your bd times are right on! So since you just ovulated you need to wait at least a week for implantation.. and then a couple days for HCG levels to test.. so 10 days :( i know.. easier said than done huh?? lol
> 
> p.s.. i'd keep bd'ing just in case!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I know, I just decided.. I'm going to go buy a test today.. like in an hour when I leave to go run errands..


----------



## Mookerr87

LovesMyLovey said:


> I know, I just decided.. I'm going to go buy a test today.. like in an hour when I leave to go run errands..

Your caving! lol well I'm hoping you get your :bfp: girl you desrve it. I'm going to the doc's on my lunch, I can't take this cold anymore, and see if they'll do a pee test. I'm caving too. I can't take this anymore, horrible I know! I hate not knowing, but i having a good feeling behind all of this cold and crap feeling. So I'm thinking positive, Hey all you new threaders, Welcome to the post, hoping were all getting our :bfp:s as deserved! FX'ed & :dust::hugs:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks Mooker!! Good luck babe! and I hope they get your cold fixed up! That reminds me something actually... two weeks ago I had a really really bad cold. Pnemonia bad.. and did the antibiotics thing.. that's, I think, what caused my late O'ing, based on the good ewcm I had ... I wonder if it's all connected?? *puts finger to chin and ponders* i'm getting antsy the more I post in here.. lol


----------



## GlamStarr85

CMarie said:


> glamstarr said:
> 
> 
> Hi CMarie,
> 
> I'm loving your symptoms girl...Sounds like BFP coming soon (fingers crossed). What I have been experiencing is
> 
> stuffy nose (cold like feeling), nausea (started yesterday), gassy, mild cramps, and headaches.
> 
> Ladies let make this 2ww enjoyable....bcuz we all know long it can be when your alone
> 
> Heya glamstarr!! :wave:
> 
> Those symptoms sound awesome!! Especially the nausea :) How many dpo are you??
> 
> Yesterday I actually felt pretty good. I was a bit more emotional then usual and still had a backache and light cramping, but that's it. This morning my backache and light cramping started as soon as I woke up along with a stuffy nose.
> 
> I know cervical position isn't super reliable as a sign of pregnancy, but when I woke up and checked mine this morning it was super high...as in I couldn't even reach it! I remember it being just like that when I thought I was pregnant with my son :)
> 
> How else are you feeling?!? I hope this is it for both of us!! :hugs:Click to expand...

CMarie,

I am about 8 dpo. So its early for me. I know signs are good but sometimes you can just be tricking yourself by tryna find any lil thing going on with ur body. So im just riding the 2ww wave.

You know I have never checked my cervical position. Based on wat i've read and as you stated it is not that reliable. But it does sound like a good thing to keep track of tho. Our experiences will def help the next person.


----------



## GlamStarr85

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Glamstarr & CMarie - your symptoms sound very promising ladies!! FX for :bfp:
> 
> I'm 7DPO today and really not having any PG symptoms yet but my chart still looks good :thumbup:
> 
> What do you think?

Hi RAFCHICK541,

Your chart looks great. You are to tell exactly when you ovulate. Not many ppl (including myself) get that dip in temp at ovulation. I just go from low to high and stay high until AF comes. I will try to post a pic of min.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ooh good luck Glam and Marie!~


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!

Hi Twinkletoe,

Me and you are at the same point in our cycle. So we can keep up with each other....yaaaayyyyy!!!!I'm due to test on the 24th if AF dnt come. But if she dnt come on the 24th I may still wait a fews days, depending on how tempted I am to test. 

When are you testing??


----------



## GlamStarr85

I hate being so anxious to test and picking at everything i feel in my body. this almost always leads to disppointment.

Thanks for posting this thread. It will def help me, just hearing y'all stories.

:winkwink:


----------



## Lozga

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me joining. I should wait to test on 26 September but will probably end up testing earlier. I'm trying to stay relaxed this TWW but I don't have any patience! Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## kelly4number2

GlamStarr85 said:


> I hate being so anxious to test and picking at everything i feel in my body. this almost always leads to disppointment.
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread. It will def help me, just hearing y'all stories.
> 
> :winkwink:

I know exactly what you mean I feel the same way. Let's all hang in there together.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi Lozga! :wave: 

welcome welcome! I can feel a bunch of bfp's cooking in here!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hi kelly :wave:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

twinkletoe said:


> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!

Welcome aboard Twinkle! I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out until Monday LOL I have a feeling I'll cave on Saturday though...:blush:

How about you?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

LovesMyLovey said:


> I know, I just decided.. I'm going to go buy a test today.. like in an hour when I leave to go run errands..

Oooooh hopefully our first BFP! :happydance:

Keeping my FX tightly for you :thumbup:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

GlamStarr85 said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> Glamstarr & CMarie - your symptoms sound very promising ladies!! FX for :bfp:
> 
> I'm 7DPO today and really not having any PG symptoms yet but my chart still looks good :thumbup:
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Hi RAFCHICK541,
> 
> Your chart looks great. You are to tell exactly when you ovulate. Not many ppl (including myself) get that dip in temp at ovulation. I just go from low to high and stay high until AF comes. I will try to post a pic of min.Click to expand...

This is the first time my chart has looked so good, also the first time I've ovulated early - always been CD13 for the past 12 cycles, I have been charting all of them so I hope this "weird" cycle is the winner!


----------



## GlamStarr85

RAFCHICK541 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!
> 
> Welcome aboard Twinkle! I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out until Monday LOL I have a feeling I'll cave on Saturday though...:blush:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

Rafchick541 and twinkletoe,

Since we are at the same point in our cycle we should test and post our results together. When would you Moms2Be like to test? :flower:


----------



## miss_may

WOW!...havent looked at this thread for a little while...so glad to see everyone joining :) hello to everyone and good luck for testing! im due to test on saturday 22nd. i caved saturday just gone and took a test which obviously came up negative but im still keeping my fingers crossed for myself and everyone else on this thread!!!
EXCITING!..not long now ladies. Make sure to update us ;)
x


----------



## RAFCHICK541

GlamStarr85 said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!
> 
> Welcome aboard Twinkle! I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out until Monday LOL I have a feeling I'll cave on Saturday though...:blush:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Rafchick541 and twinkletoe,
> 
> Since we are at the same point in our cycle we should test and post our results together. When would you Moms2Be like to test? :flower:Click to expand...

I was thinking Saturday, I'll be 12 DPO and a good chance of an accurate result. I think Miss_May should re-test with us :thumbup:

Whaddya think ladies?


----------



## twinkletoe

GlamStarr85 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!
> 
> Hi Twinkletoe,
> 
> Me and you are at the same point in our cycle. So we can keep up with each other....yaaaayyyyy!!!!I'm due to test on the 24th if AF dnt come. But if she dnt come on the 24th I may still wait a fews days, depending on how tempted I am to test.
> 
> When are you testing??Click to expand...

I would really really love to hold.out until the24th but i have ordered some cheapies.on amazon and they may arrive this week! I really shouldnt i know but am just so anxious to know may test at end of week although i know too early!! We will try and hold out together!!


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!
> 
> Welcome aboard Twinkle! I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out until Monday LOL I have a feeling I'll cave on Saturday though...:blush:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Rafchick541 and twinkletoe,
> 
> Since we are at the same point in our cycle we should test and post our results together. When would you Moms2Be like to test? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking Saturday, I'll be 12 DPO and a good chance of an accurate result. I think Miss_May should re-test with us :thumbup:
> 
> Whaddya think ladies?Click to expand...

sat sounds.good to me!! If i last!!  i will i will.with all of the girlie help around here we can do it!!


----------



## Middysquidge

I'm due to test around the same time too x EEK I can't wait! x


----------



## miss_may

Yea that sounds good we will test on Saturday..af is due that day so I will if she doesn't arrive :)
I also ordered some cheapie tests on amazon twinkletoe lol!.. which may arrive this week but ill hold out til Saturday :) 
Exciting! And glad to have made some more potential bump buddies :) x


----------



## CMarie

Sounds like we're all getting ready to test soon!! Hopefully there's a bfp on this thread! I decided to test early tomorrow at 13/14 dpo :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Good luck for tomorrow CMARIE keep.us up to date as for my Saturday buddies we can hold out together!! Will keep cheapies firmly in the box (i hope!) 

So.happy about all the lovely ladies on this thread so much better to go through it together!!


----------



## miss_may

There has GOT to be a BFP somewhere on this thread :)
Good luck CMarie x


----------



## twinkletoe

When do you think you might test jasmineivy!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

CMarie said:


> Sounds like we're all getting ready to test soon!! Hopefully there's a bfp on this thread! I decided to test early tomorrow at 13/14 dpo :)

Good luck CMarie!!!

I just got back from shopping and just got a generic test for fun. In case af shows up.. now the hard part is deciding when to test... hopefully I don't start af so I have a chance too.. usually after I buy a test or take one.. she shows up.. so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## twinkletoe

I agree.miss_may we gotta have some serious baby dust floating about for luck we must have some BFP's!!


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> CMarie said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like we're all getting ready to test soon!! Hopefully there's a bfp on this thread! I decided to test early tomorrow at 13/14 dpo :)
> 
> Good luck CMarie!!!
> 
> I just got back from shopping and just got a generic test for fun. In case af shows up.. now the hard part is deciding when to test... hopefully I don't start af so I have a chance too.. usually after I buy a test or take one.. she shows up.. so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!Click to expand...

Sending lots of luck and baby.dust to you......keep us up to date when you decide to test!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I will most def! I was thinking.. since we now have a thread filling with lovely ladies going.. we should come up with a thread name for us. \\:D/ Because once we pass the sept. 24th mark we'll no longer be the sept 24th testers.. 

If this sounds like a good idea to any of you.. what would some good names be.. 

there used to be one called "Fertile Mertile Wanna Be Little Preggy Turtles" Which I thought was adorable! Idk if I'm creative enough to come up with something so cute!!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Good Luck CMarie!!! I'll be sending all my BFP vibes to you tonight! :dust:

Welcome to the Saturday testers miss_may :happydance:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Check out my new siggy ladies....


----------



## miss_may

LovesMyLovey said:


> I will most def! I was thinking.. since we now have a thread filling with lovely ladies going.. we should come up with a thread name for us. \\:D/ Because once we pass the sept. 24th mark we'll no longer be the sept 24th testers..
> 
> If this sounds like a good idea to any of you.. what would some good names be..
> 
> there used to be one called "Fertile Mertile Wanna Be Little Preggy Turtles" Which I thought was adorable! Idk if I'm creative enough to come up with something so cute!!

that's a lovely idea..well all have to have a think and get our creative caps on :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oo ooo add me to that RAF! I will do my best to hold out till saturday!! Shouldn't be too hard as long as the :witch: stays gone!!


----------



## JanRebecca

Just read through all your posts and decided to add my name to the list -- Unlike alot of you on here I haven't been keeping track of temps or anything. Dh and I decided to start trying for baby number one in April, using the relaxed method - however - the longer it goes with out me getting pregnant the more I want a baby NOW! 

I had ovulation pains on the 11th - which is about when I figured ovulation would take place - we did the bd every day the week before and at least every other day since. I should get AF on the 24th but have been known to go a week past. My cycles seem to be abit messed up but I can't help hoping every month that THIS will be my month!

So -- I'm doing the 2ww and getting really impatient!


----------



## miss_may

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Check out my new siggy ladies....

....and mine :)...who else is testing on Saturday?


----------



## miss_may

JanRebecca said:


> Just read through all your posts and decided to add my name to the list -- Unlike alot of you on here I haven't been keeping track of temps or anything. Dh and I decided to start trying for baby number one in April, using the relaxed method - however - the longer it goes with out me getting pregnant the more I want a baby NOW!
> 
> I had ovulation pains on the 11th - which is about when I figured ovulation would take place - we did the bd every day the week before and at least every other day since. I should get AF on the 24th but have been known to go a week past. My cycles seem to be abit messed up but I can't help hoping every month that THIS will be my month!
> 
> So -- I'm doing the 2ww and getting really impatient!

hi there JanRebecca :) welcome to the thread. I tried the relaxed method for a few months too but I get more anxious as the months go on too! Good luck for the 24th! Keep us updated :) x


----------



## GlamStarr85

RAFCHICK541 said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - what a great thread! You guys are all so supportive to each other and it is just so nice, hope you don't mind me joining in! - well I am either 7/8 dpo and i think i feel mind cramping/twinges and lower back pain but dont know if that is even a symptom?!
> 
> When are you guys holding until to test?!
> 
> Welcome aboard Twinkle! I'm 7DPO and trying to hold out until Monday LOL I have a feeling I'll cave on Saturday though...:blush:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Rafchick541 and twinkletoe,
> 
> Since we are at the same point in our cycle we should test and post our results together. When would you Moms2Be like to test? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking Saturday, I'll be 12 DPO and a good chance of an accurate result. I think Miss_May should re-test with us :thumbup:
> 
> Whaddya think ladies?Click to expand...

Yes....Saturday sounds great...the thought of it makes me nervous tho....im sooo anxious!!!! Plz everyone blow baby dust all across this thread...one of us is bound to get a :bfp:


----------



## GlamStarr85

JanRebecca said:


> Just read through all your posts and decided to add my name to the list -- Unlike alot of you on here I haven't been keeping track of temps or anything. Dh and I decided to start trying for baby number one in April, using the relaxed method - however - the longer it goes with out me getting pregnant the more I want a baby NOW!
> 
> I had ovulation pains on the 11th - which is about when I figured ovulation would take place - we did the bd every day the week before and at least every other day since. I should get AF on the 24th but have been known to go a week past. My cycles seem to be abit messed up but I can't help hoping every month that THIS will be my month!
> 
> So -- I'm doing the 2ww and getting really impatient!

Hi Janbecc and Welcome,

R u gonna test with us on Saturday or ur gonna wait to the 24th?mIm hopping u say testing with us. It will make it so much more exciting if we all test the same day. :thumbup:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi Rebecca :wave:

When We first started ttc 3 years ago, it was supposed to be the relax method.. :giggle: buutttt, i was doing a little symptom spotting readup online.. and found this site and now I know way more about my cycle than I used to. I learned how to chart and all sorts of remedies that i've been able to help my other friends get pg :/ .. my body is just stubborn though.. because I can't get a bean to stick.. :( who knows.. 
You will learn a lot on here! And there's so many fabulous ladies to talk to! Especially because if you guys are like me... you have amazing friends... that you don't want to talk to about EVERY TTC niggle lol. There's things I don't even talk to my twin sister about because it's just repetition for me.. year after year.. But the ladies on here understand.. because.. we're all going through it.. hoping for the same thing. I love this website! So WELCOME WELCOME!!!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

GlamStarr85 said:


> JanRebecca said:
> 
> 
> Just read through all your posts and decided to add my name to the list -- Unlike alot of you on here I haven't been keeping track of temps or anything. Dh and I decided to start trying for baby number one in April, using the relaxed method - however - the longer it goes with out me getting pregnant the more I want a baby NOW!
> 
> I had ovulation pains on the 11th - which is about when I figured ovulation would take place - we did the bd every day the week before and at least every other day since. I should get AF on the 24th but have been known to go a week past. My cycles seem to be abit messed up but I can't help hoping every month that THIS will be my month!
> 
> So -- I'm doing the 2ww and getting really impatient!
> 
> Hi Janbecc and Welcome,
> 
> R u gonna test with us on Saturday or ur gonna wait to the 24th?mIm hopping u say testing with us. It will make it so much more exciting if we all test the same day. :thumbup:Click to expand...

This! Welcome and join in the fun :happydance:


----------



## miss_may

I'm off to bed now as its almost midnight where I am..looking forward to Saturday ladies.
As you wish glamstarr
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Xx


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I was thinking Saturday, I'll be 12 DPO and a good chance of an accurate result. I think Miss_May should re-test with us :thumbup:

Whaddya think ladies?[/QUOTE]

Yes....Saturday sounds great...the thought of it makes me nervous tho....im sooo anxious!!!! Plz everyone blow baby dust all across this thread...one of us is bound to get a :bfp:[/QUOTE]

:dust::dust:

Extra dust for you Glamstarr to blow away the nerves :winkwink:


----------



## CMarie

So I caved and tested today at 5 pm...BFN! :cry: I hated seeing that and I know at 12/13 dpo I'm probably out for the month :( Do you guys think it would make much difference if I tested again tomorrow morning with FMU?


----------



## Sarah20109

Mind if I join in ladies? :flower:
I'm planning on testing the 25th or 26th, IF I don't cave and test early.
Been having cramps for the past few days, and I never get mid cycle cramping, so fingers crossed! Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies!
:crib:


----------



## YellowGrey

Hey all! Mind if I join your group? I'll be 11dpo on the 24th so I will probably break into my internet cheapies around then. 

Good luck all!


----------



## dcm_mw12

RAFCHICK541 said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> I actually keep having dreams about myself being pregnant. Hopefully this is a good sign, but I don't wanna get my hopes too high. Currently on CD33 and 14dpo and my stomach is kinda feeling like cramps are about to develop. The other night i felt light headed, had hot flashes, and dizziness
> 
> Fingers crossed AF stays away for you! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Aww thank you so much :) I'm testing on the 21st


----------



## RAFCHICK541

It's not over until AF shows! Check out the charts on fertility friend where they got bfn at 12/13 dpo and the bfp later. You're still in it to win it hun:hugs:



CMarie said:


> So I caved and tested today at 5 pm...BFN! :cry: I hated seeing that and I know at 12/13 dpo I'm probably out for the month :( Do you guys think it would make much difference if I tested again tomorrow morning with FMU?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

dcm_mw12 said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> I actually keep having dreams about myself being pregnant. Hopefully this is a good sign, but I don't wanna get my hopes too high. Currently on CD33 and 14dpo and my stomach is kinda feeling like cramps are about to develop. The other night i felt light headed, had hot flashes, and dizziness
> 
> Fingers crossed AF stays away for you! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you so much :) I'm testing on the 21stClick to expand...


You're welcome and :dust: for Friday!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Welcome Sarah20109 & YellowGrey!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi Sarah20109 & YellowGrey :wave: 

welcome welcome :) 

I havent tested yet. And wont.. tho it's tempting. Metally taste in mouth still. No spotting! yay! 

We're in it to win it!! it's never over till af shows.. And FMU is the best to test with!! So no.. ur definitely not out!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

it's a little late here but I wanted to update before I went to bed. After dinner Hubs and I sat down and watched a movie before bed and as I was in motion to sit down, I suddenly had 4 stabbing pains through me in my lower ab. Not like af at all.. these were real sharp enough were each time it happened I was like OW .. Ow.. OWW dang that hurt! 

Movie ended and I went to the bathroom before bed, and had clear cm.. not much .. so I did a cervix check and there was bright pink cm on my finger. just a little bit.. I sent a picture of it to my twin sister (weird I know, but we do this :) we're ttc together also so we can be pg together :) 

I shouldn't be getting antsy yet! I keep telling myself it's just my period starting.. but that's been 3 full days now! 

agh.. I'm going to bed.. cannot wait till saturday to test!!


----------



## CMarie

RAFCHICK541 said:


> It's not over until AF shows! Check out the charts on fertility friend where they got bfn at 12/13 dpo and the bfp later. You're still in it to win it hun:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> CMarie said:
> 
> 
> So I caved and tested today at 5 pm...BFN! :cry: I hated seeing that and I know at 12/13 dpo I'm probably out for the month :( Do you guys think it would make much difference if I tested again tomorrow morning with FMU?Click to expand...

Thanks chick :) I'm still feeling symptoms, but now I'm worried that's all wishful thinking ... sigh. I'm definitely waiting until Friday morning now :)

How's everyone else feeling???


----------



## RAFCHICK541

LovesMyLovey said:


> it's a little late here but I wanted to update before I went to bed. After dinner Hubs and I sat down and watched a movie before bed and as I was in motion to sit down, I suddenly had 4 stabbing pains through me in my lower ab. Not like af at all.. these were real sharp enough were each time it happened I was like OW .. Ow.. OWW dang that hurt!
> 
> Movie ended and I went to the bathroom before bed, and had clear cm.. not much .. so I did a cervix check and there was bright pink cm on my finger. just a little bit.. I sent a picture of it to my twin sister (weird I know, but we do this :) we're ttc together also so we can be pg together :)
> 
> I shouldn't be getting antsy yet! I keep telling myself it's just my period starting.. but that's been 3 full days now!
> 
> agh.. I'm going to bed.. cannot wait till saturday to test!!

Omg LOL I was just about to get on here and update that I had stringy pinkish cm when I wiped before bed! I'm praying this is a good sign for us both [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys! Oh my goodness.i missed so much while. Was sleeping!! I.just love the idea of a thread with our own name so much better than Sept testers as we need to stick together should we roll on over to Oct!!

Sounds like lots of good signs.people are having! I not really having any symptoms which makes.me anxious.but maybe some will come later this week! 

Saturday is sooooo far away! Patience is not a virtue i have very much of! 

Super baby.dust to everyone! Better get some work done now!


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh and.a massive welcome to all the new testers on.this thread!! Here's hoping for a lucky end of Sept for all!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi


----------



## GlamStarr85

Here is my Temp Chart :winkwink:

As you can see i'm not one to get the amazing dip in temp during ovulation. I only get the rise in temp after it has occurred. But im ok with that. I rather have just the rise then nothing at all.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GlamStarr85

Now to all you Ladies, I am going to take a break from B&B and I will return on Friday to check and make sure none of my Saturday Testers didnt test early.

I will also be tracking my symptoms so I can give you all an updt when I return.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jeslyn

Hello lovely ladies! I will also be testing Saturday. I was surprised 6 years ago with boy/ girl twins, and I'm trying for #3. This is my first time tracking cycles, and i feel like a mad woman! Lol. I'm currently a week post ovulation and this morning i woke up dizzy, sweaty and had to sit in the shower. My bbs are swollen, and huge but not sore, and i just started cramping. My cervix is low and hard & I'm hoping its not AF around the corner :/


----------



## RAFCHICK541

jeslyn said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I will also be testing Saturday. I was surprised 6 years ago with boy/ girl twins, and I'm trying for #3. This is my first time tracking cycles, and i feel like a mad woman! Lol. I'm currently a week post ovulation and this morning i woke up dizzy, sweaty and had to sit in the shower. My bbs are swollen, and huge but not sore, and i just started cramping. My cervix is low and hard & I'm hoping its not AF around the corner :/

Welcome Jeslyn -TTC can definitely make you feel a little crazy LOL I have 2 daughters both surprises but this time we're actually planning our 3rd and I swear my OH thinks I've gone off my nut with all the charting, OPK's and checking my cervix :haha:

I hope this is your BFP cycle - I'll add you to the siggy :thumbup:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I love the idea of renaming the thread, I can't think of anything catchy off the top of my head, I need my morning coffe.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Oh and update on my "spotting" last night, I put a pantyliner in for bed and nothing there this morning. I wondering if it was a trick of the light maybe, I had creamy chunky CM for a few days and now it's slippery and wet. Who knows, I'll over anaylize just about anything to convince myself that my BFP is coming LOL


----------



## miss_may

Welcome to the thread jeslyn..and welcome to testing on Saturday with us :) I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the relevance of cervical position/ texture...as im still learning and not 100 per cent on what it all means. 
I'm very wet down there (sorry TMI) and my cervix is quite soft. I haven't got used to the high/lowness of it yet. but I was wondering if it could be a symptom ot is af just around the corner?
X


----------



## twinkletoe

I cant think of anything to rename either.....i am completely useless!! 

I have no symptoms AT ALL today which is worrying and my 20 cheapies arrived from amazon......will power def going to be needed to last until sat!!

Cant believe we have so many saturday testers so excting! I wonder who will be testing first with the different time differences?!


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Welcome to the thread jeslyn..and welcome to testing on Saturday with us :) I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the relevance of cervical position/ texture...as im still learning and not 100 per cent on what it all means.
> I'm very wet down there (sorry TMI) and my cervix is quite soft. I haven't got used to the high/lowness of it yet. but I was wondering if it could be a symptom ot is af just around the corner?
> X

Sorry miss_may i have no clue i wouldnt even know how to check mine or what any of it means.....totally learning at all this! But hope its a good sign!


----------



## miss_may

Haha yeah..where is everyone from?... im guessing im 5-8 hours ahead of some people in the US/ Canada so us Brits will probs be testing first (if there are any others) 
How exciting! 
Well done twinkletoe for not giving in!..i got my OH to hide all my tests last night haha x


----------



## YellowGrey

Thanks for letting me join! I'm on U.S. pacific time, so I'll probably be one of the last to test. Hopefully all of your bfp will rub off on me!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I don't really know much about cervical position either, mine seems to be all over the place LOL

I'm pretty good at checking my CM, usually around now I get wetter and then dry up close to AF.

As for testing, I think you guys in the UK will be first up on Saturday! I'm 7 hours behind you so if I test at 6AM it'll be after lunch your time. I forgot to say, I'm actually from England, born and bred. I moved to the US a few years ago.


----------



## twinkletoe

It will be funny to see the results all at different times i am so nervous already!! Think i will.get my hubbie to hide mine too miss_may either that or drive to a desert island for 4 days! 

As for where we all live we are all over the place! I am in Ireland so miss_may and i will be testing around the same time, we will have to wait for all you sleepyheads to get up to test!


----------



## twinkletoe

Cant believe you left us RAFCHICK!! Bet you miss all our fabulous weather! ;-)


----------



## miss_may

RAFCHICK541 said:


> I don't really know much about cervical position either, mine seems to be all over the place LOL
> 
> I'm pretty good at checking my CM, usually around now I get wetter and then dry up close to AF.
> 
> As for testing, I think you guys in the UK will be first up on Saturday! I'm 7 hours behind you so if I test at 6AM it'll be after lunch your time. I forgot to say, I'm actually from England, born and bred. I moved to the US a few years ago.

Yeah ill be POAS as soon as I wake up :) so you guys will still be snoozing in tour beds hehe
Ohh I wondered if RAF stood for Royal Air Force? where abouts in the UK are you from? 
Good luck to everyone in every time zone! I'm really hopeful but this makes me even more scared to test and be dissappointed :/ 
X


----------



## jeslyn

I'm in Michigan, US. I noticed my cervix was really high during ovulation. it was also very high with my first pregnancy. Not sure when that happened the last time, I was 7 weeks when i found out.


----------



## twinkletoe

I am scared too as this is making me.even more.excited but we just have to remember that we will all be.there for eachother next.month should we not get our BFN's! 

With.no symptoms at all i dont know what to think?!


----------



## miss_may

jeslyn said:


> I'm in Michigan, US. I noticed my cervix was really high during ovulation. it was also very high with my first pregnancy. Not sure when that happened the last time, I was 7 weeks when i found out.

see..i haven't got used to the high/lowness of it yet it just feels the same everytime I check it? Really confusing...thanks jesalyn :) I guess ill see on Saturday x


----------



## JanRebecca

I'll try testing on Saturday but it's kind of early for me to show a bfp I would think - I'll get a cheapo test to use - LoL. 

Last night which would be 7-8 dpo for me I had major cramping really low in my abdomen mostly in the middle but radiating to the left and this morning I have alot of lower back pain BUT all that could just be getting ready for AF - I hate doing this symptom checking thing - because everything could be explained by something else. :( I keep telling myself NOT to get too excited because I did once before a few months ago - was so sure I was preggers only to get AF a week late. Talk about big time disappointment.


----------



## R22

Hello, I was hesitant to join the group because I fear I will be the only one without a BFP but I know I shouldn't think that way. I am 8dpo and hoping to test with you all this weekend. I love reading everyone's posts...I think my husband needs a break from ttc talk so it is nice to have you ladies. Hopeing for the best!!


----------



## JanRebecca

Welcome R22! I feel the same way but I'm here anyway. Every month I get AF - I don't know who is more disappointed - me or dh. :(Good luck to you!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

twinkletoe said:


> Cant believe you left us RAFCHICK!! Bet you miss all our fabulous weather! ;-)

Hahaha I tell you what, I could use a little rain every now and then, it's dry and hot here all summer!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

miss_may said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> I don't really know much about cervical position either, mine seems to be all over the place LOL
> 
> I'm pretty good at checking my CM, usually around now I get wetter and then dry up close to AF.
> 
> As for testing, I think you guys in the UK will be first up on Saturday! I'm 7 hours behind you so if I test at 6AM it'll be after lunch your time. I forgot to say, I'm actually from England, born and bred. I moved to the US a few years ago.
> 
> Yeah ill be POAS as soon as I wake up :) so you guys will still be snoozing in tour beds hehe
> Ohh I wondered if RAF stood for Royal Air Force? where abouts in the UK are you from?
> Good luck to everyone in every time zone! I'm really hopeful but this makes me even more scared to test and be dissappointed :/
> XClick to expand...

Yep, RAF = Royal Air Force, I got out in 2005 and moved here 2006. I'm originally from Shropshire/West Midlands area but I've lived all over the UK. Oh and my name is Laura.

Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

R22 said:


> Hello, I was hesitant to join the group because I fear I will be the only one without a BFP but I know I shouldn't think that way. I am 8dpo and hoping to test with you all this weekend. I love reading everyone's posts...I think my husband needs a break from ttc talk so it is nice to have you ladies. Hopeing for the best!!

Welcome R22 - keep your chin up love, that BFP is coming soon. I know how disappointing it is when AF shows up every month but sooner or later she's got to take a hike! 

Did you try anything new this cycle? Charting? Supplements?


----------



## twinkletoe

R22 said:


> Hello, I was hesitant to join the group because I fear I will be the only one without a BFP but I know I shouldn't think that way. I am 8dpo and hoping to test with you all this weekend. I love reading everyone's posts...I think my husband needs a break from ttc talk so it is nice to have you ladies. Hopeing for the best!!

welcome R2! I feel exactly the same, i am so excited but really dont think i will have my BFP would just be way too good to be true! But its great to feel we all sticking together! I only 8dpo today too so sat will.still be early so all hope will not be lost even if we are BFN on Sat!


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe you left us RAFCHICK!! Bet you miss all our fabulous weather! ;-)
> 
> Hahaha I tell you what, I could use a little rain every now and then, it's dry and hot here all summer!Click to expand...

Too dry?! Sorry did i just hear too dry!!?!  Try.the emerald isle for a while and you will see what rain is really like! ;-)


----------



## twinkletoe

JanRebecca said:


> I'll try testing on Saturday but it's kind of early for me to show a bfp I would think - I'll get a cheapo test to use - LoL.
> 
> Last night which would be 7-8 dpo for me I had major cramping really low in my abdomen mostly in the middle but radiating to the left and this morning I have alot of lower back pain BUT all that could just be getting ready for AF - I hate doing this symptom checking thing - because everything could be explained by something else. :( I keep telling myself NOT to get too excited because I did once before a few months ago - was so sure I was preggers only to get AF a week late. Talk about big time disappointment.

hi there janrebecca i am 8 DPO.today so know sat it early but hey whats the harm.....I have cheapies from amazon too that might get a trip out! No symptoms today at all still but trying not to think that is bad!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi friends :wave:

So much is happening in here over the morning hours! yellowgray- I'm from Tucson! Hello fellow Arizonian!! I'm from Tucson and my heart belongs in the desert! But I have been living in Kansas now. Yep... desert to sticks.. lol 

Welcome R22! :wave: don't be shy! This thread is just forming, so come on in and take your shoes off and get comfy :coffee: cuz this is going to become a group of friends to you! Don't worry about being the only one without a BFP. It takes a long time for some of us.. and others not so long. The awesome thing about a thread like this is that you find lovely ladies who will see you through it and be there through each af.. each bfp.. everything. :) 
I have friends in another thread that I was actively part of for 3 years. Everyone ended up getting their bfp.. and after a while I wanted to join another thread so I have ladies to go through my tww with :) so here I am. 

Miss may- I've always paid attention to cervical position each month.. but never quite got a good clue as to what was important except around O time. where it goes high. mines hard one day.. mid another.. So I just check it around O time and when it goes high.. i know thats a good sign.. 

Afm.. I believe I am starting another dreadful cycle! Af is starting. The pink came back.. and this time its more of a rust color..and more like blood instead of just cm. It's ok though. really. We just invested in pre-seed this month and got busy too fast before we could remember to use lube. lol right as we (ehem He lol) was about done with :sex: I was like "oope baby get the lube.. he was like sorry babe.. (sigh lol) 
So it's on to another cycle i guess, I doubt I'll get sick this month so hopefully my O doesn't get thrown off and I'll be back on track.. this was really really confusing for me as I thought af was due in 4 days.. 

oh well PMA PMA!! 
I'm officially cd 1 again.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

gotta get back to work.. i'll check back on ya ladies in a couple hours.


----------



## JanRebecca

twinkletoe said:


> hi there janrebecca i am 8 DPO.today so know sat it early but hey whats the harm.....I have cheapies from amazon too that might get a trip out! No symptoms today at all still but trying not to think that is bad!

I'm pretty sure it's more normal NOT to have any symptoms at this stage - we are all just so excited to get that bfp that we think EVERYTHING is a symptom!


----------



## YellowGrey

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hi friends :wave:
> 
> So much is happening in here over the morning hours! yellowgray- I'm from Tucson! Hello fellow Arizonian!! I'm from Tucson and my heart belongs in the desert! But I have been living in Kansas now. Yep... desert to sticks.. lol

Nice to meet fellow Arizona women! I actually just moved here last month from the east coast. These 100 degree temps in September are really something! It's a dry heat though, right? ;)


----------



## RAFCHICK541

twinkletoe said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe you left us RAFCHICK!! Bet you miss all our fabulous weather! ;-)
> 
> Hahaha I tell you what, I could use a little rain every now and then, it's dry and hot here all summer!Click to expand...
> 
> Too dry?! Sorry did i just hear too dry!!?!  Try.the emerald isle for a while and you will see what rain is really like! ;-)Click to expand...

I lived in N. Ireland for a year before moving to the States, it was rainy and damp everyday! I lived right on the Strangford Lough (see pic, my house was the 2nd pink one from the left haha). My kids loved it and it was beautiful but I couldn't stand the wet seaweed smell LOL
 



Attached Files:







250px-Killyleagh_harbour_(1)_-_geograph_org_uk_-_296250.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mookerr87

So I caved in and tested this morning, :bfn: starting to feel discouraged here, I think this cold was miss leading me on my hopes of a :bfp:, so I'm gonna hit wal mart and prepare for the :witch: to make her appearance


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Mookerr87 said:


> So I caved in and tested this morning, :bfn: starting to feel discouraged here, I think this cold was miss leading me on my hopes of a :bfp:, so I'm gonna hit wal mart and prepare for the :witch: to make her appearance

Pooop, I hate BFN :sad2: Are you 9DPO? That's still super early to get a BFP! (I know you already know this) Hang in there, you might be pleasantly surprised :thumbup:

I stalk the testing gallery over in countdowntopregnancy and the chances of a false negative (IE you're pregnant but got a BFN) are like 75% at 9DPO.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hello lovely ladies guess.where i am? The maternity ward visiting a friend whohas just had a baby this aftetnoon!! I am going to be stealing all.tje baby dust possible for us all and bring it back here!  x


----------



## JanRebecca

twinkletoe said:


> Hello lovely ladies guess.where i am? The maternity ward visiting a friend whohas just had a baby this aftetnoon!! I am going to be stealing all.tje baby dust possible for us all and bring it back here!  x

Ohh I absolutely adore brand new babies! Have fun!


----------



## miss_may

Well this thread does fill up fast!...ahh your house in Ireland looked lovely RAF :) well the sun has been shining all week here in the south west of England...maybe its a sign of good things lol! 
Ohh no mookerr..there could still be hope if you are only 9dpo! Maybe test again on Monday? aww twinkletoe that's lovely :) I actually work with babies they R scrummy aren't they?!...no wonder im so broody being surrounded by them all week lol!
I love how everyone is making friends on this thread its so lovely...its strange to think if any of us do get a BFP that well be one of the firsts to know! 
OH and I are deciding to keep the whole ttc our little secret, so there's not so much pressure. So I dont have anyone to talk to about these things other than you ladies so thank you! X


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey ladies, 

Can I join? AF due 26th but il defo cave by then. Sat sounds like the perfect day to test:) got Internet cheapies so il no doubt cave before then &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## tashalouiseb

I am due to test on the 26th (if i can hold out til then!) lol What symptoms have u ladies been having if any ?? I am 6dpo today and the only thing i have noticed is quite alot of white creamy CM sorry tmi lol LOTS of baby dust and FX that we all get a BFP this month ;) I am ttc after a miscarriage july12th at 14 weeks :( This is my first cycle using opk's


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Welcome babeonthego and tashalouiseb!

Babeonthego I'll add you to my Saturday testers siggy and then it's official :happydance: try and hold out LOL

Tasha - I'm soo sorry to hear about your loss, I can't imagine how you feel. I'll be sending extra :dust: to you!


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe you left us RAFCHICK!! Bet you miss all our fabulous weather! ;-)
> 
> Hahaha I tell you what, I could use a little rain every now and then, it's dry and hot here all summer!Click to expand...
> 
> Too dry?! Sorry did i just hear too dry!!?!  Try.the emerald isle for a while and you will see what rain is really like! ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in N. Ireland for a year before moving to the States, it was rainy and damp everyday! I lived right on the Strangford Lough (see pic, my house was the 2nd pink one from the left haha). My kids loved it and it was beautiful but I couldn't stand the wet seaweed smell LOLClick to expand...

Cutest house i have ever seen!!!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

twinkletoe said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> Cant believe you left us RAFCHICK!! Bet you miss all our fabulous weather! ;-)
> 
> Hahaha I tell you what, I could use a little rain every now and then, it's dry and hot here all summer!Click to expand...
> 
> Too dry?! Sorry did i just hear too dry!!?!  Try.the emerald isle for a while and you will see what rain is really like! ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in N. Ireland for a year before moving to the States, it was rainy and damp everyday! I lived right on the Strangford Lough (see pic, my house was the 2nd pink one from the left haha). My kids loved it and it was beautiful but I couldn't stand the wet seaweed smell LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Cutest house i have ever seen!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! It was an adorable little house, I loved it! We had a beautiful community garden out the front and the houses were all around in a square so it was great for the kids.


----------



## Babeonthego

Okay RAF chic with everyone on my side il try hold out. I guess I should confess to already testing but no more til sat now:) I'm going to try soooo hard


----------



## Lozga

Wow you have been busy on here! Saturday is a bit early for me but I'll probably test just to join the party. Woke up with a metallic taste this morning but trying not to symptom spot !!


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Mookerr87 said:
> 
> 
> So I caved in and tested this morning, :bfn: starting to feel discouraged here, I think this cold was miss leading me on my hopes of a :bfp:, so I'm gonna hit wal mart and prepare for the :witch: to make her appearance
> 
> Pooop, I hate BFN :sad2: Are you 9DPO? That's still super early to get a BFP! (I know you already know this) Hang in there, you might be pleasantly surprised :thumbup:
> 
> I stalk the testing gallery over in countdowntopregnancy and the chances of a false negative (IE you're pregnant but got a BFN) are like 75% at 9DPO.Click to expand...

i dont.know.much.about this but i do hope 9dpo is early i am.even.hoping that on Sat (when i will be 12 dpo) that i will be able to convince myself it is early if i get a dfn!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Any luck on thinking up a new name for the threat so we can keep it going for those who roll over to next cycle (hopefully no-one will)!

I've come up with "Time zone Testers" seeing as we're all over the world - a bit crap I know LOL 

Thoughts?


----------



## twinkletoe

Babeonthego said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I join? AF due 26th but il defo cave by then. Sat sounds like the perfect day to test:) got Internet cheapies so il no doubt cave before then &#128515;

Welcome!! Another Saturday girlie! What time zone will you be??


----------



## twinkletoe

tashalouiseb said:


> I am due to test on the 26th (if i can hold out til then!) lol What symptoms have u ladies been having if any ?? I am 6dpo today and the only thing i have noticed is quite alot of white creamy CM sorry tmi lol LOTS of baby dust and FX that we all get a BFP this month ;) I am ttc after a miscarriage july12th at 14 weeks :( This is my first cycle using opk's

so sorry to hear about your miscarriage i really Cant imaginr but really happy that your back on the baba wagon again! Fx for you and lots of baby dust!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Babeonthego said:


> Okay RAF chic with everyone on my side il try hold out. I guess I should confess to already testing but no more til sat now:) I'm going to try soooo hard

:laugh2: At least you're honest! How many DPO are you now? I'm 8DPO so I'm hoping that 12DPO on Saturday is the magic number but if not I still have a few more days in the game :haha:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Lozga said:


> Wow you have been busy on here! Saturday is a bit early for me but I'll probably test just to join the party. Woke up with a metallic taste this morning but trying not to symptom spot !!

That's the spirit! :thumbup: On to the siggy you go :happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Any luck on thinking up a new name for the threat so we can keep it going for those who roll over to next cycle (hopefully no-one will)!
> 
> I've come up with "Time zone Testers" seeing as we're all over the world - a bit crap I know LOL
> 
> Thoughts?

love the name and so fitting!! We are all over the world so its perfect! what do we think girlies??


----------



## tashalouiseb

Thanks, me 2 didnt think i would be so soon! Hopefully ile be lucky and get a 1st try BFP :) I hope so.. Baby dust to you all!! :)x


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> Wow you have been busy on here! Saturday is a bit early for me but I'll probably test just to join the party. Woke up with a metallic taste this morning but trying not to symptom spot !!
> 
> That's the spirit! :thumbup: On to the siggy you go :happydance:Click to expand...

how many dpo are you Lozga? I am sure there will be a few of us testing for lots of days after sat!!


----------



## Lozga

twinkletoe said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> Wow you have been busy on here! Saturday is a bit early for me but I'll probably test just to join the party. Woke up with a metallic taste this morning but trying not to symptom spot !!
> 
> That's the spirit! :thumbup: On to the siggy you go :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> how many dpo are you Lozga? I am sure there will be a few of u testing for lots of days after sat!!Click to expand...

I'm only 6dpo but was planning to test 26/ 27 as af due 27. How many dpo is everyone?


----------



## jeslyn

I'm 8 dpo as well. I also like the name time zone testers :) Its so nice, kinda like were all in this together :) My SO is most likely thinking I'm an obsessed freak. I'm going to keep most of my thoughts here. I don't want him to get hopes up again :/


----------



## twinkletoe

8dpo lozga! 

Jeslyn my hubbie is thinking i am a freak too! I am totally not telling.him about all this fun and games unless the bfp shows up! 

So timzone testers i have a really silly question....my skin is ichy all over for no reason has anyone ever heard of this as a symptom?!?! Ok i cant believe i.just asked that but you never know!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

How about "The Time Zone Team Testers"? 

Everyone symptoms are sounding good!! Now it's nothing but waiting it out from here :boat: that and symptom spotting lol

well... I figured af was starting earlier, so I put a T in, and just now checked it.. i bone dry. Just a little spot of brown...??? ](*,) ](*,) wth. . . guess it's just a waiting game for me.. it's the exact same thing my older sister had when she was pg.. it's what she's saying anyways. I took two pics, one of that pink cm and one from the watery rust red stuff today and sent them to her. she told me to go get a blood test done.. hmm.. i think i'm just going to wait another couple of days and test on saturday as planned.. unless this goes full throttle. so I'm still currently in it.. because as we speak.. no spotting..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

twinkle- i've never heard of itchy skin all over.. but have heard of itchy bbs..?? wonder if it's related




BTW everyone.. I thought this smiley was super super cute :holly: <- omgawd cute!


----------



## miss_may

waheeey! Loads of Saturday testers we can do this girlies! AT LEAST one of us has to get a BFP!
I'm back to work tomorrow after being off work sick for 10 days so im hoping it'll take my mind off things and make the week whiz by to Saturday :D 
My boyf thinks im a loony too haha..everytime he looks over im on my phone talking to you guys or googling something mad! Haha
And I love the time zone testers!...there are so many of us now its hard to keep track of who's where but this time in 4 days well all have our results :) 
Exciting! X


----------



## miss_may

Twinkle..ive never heard of this either but I guess most if not all symptoms are a result of hormones going mad so I guess it could be just another type of reaction to what's going on in your body?
Sorta like acne or breaking out? I dunno that's my logic haha..sorry couldn't be more help hun x


----------



## LovesMyLovey

:coffee: cheers.. heres to the 4 day wait!


----------



## Mrs. Mafiozo

I am new to the forum so I just thought I would introduce myself. DH and I have been TTC for 9 months. This would be my first pregnancy. Getting tired of all the :bfn: and looking for moral support. :cry:

I've turned into a POAS maniac just so everyone knows! :hi:

Going to dr. soon, I have irregular periods so I never know when to expect :witch:

If your in my boat, I'd love to hear your story, and :dust: to all!


----------



## Gemb

I'll be testing the 24th, i should be due for AF tomorrow but I think I ovulated late, usually use OPK's but ran out & never got around to getting more so just BD'd anyway throughout but then noticed EWCM & had sore breasts on CD 20 which is 5 days late for me so BD'd then as well. So will test the 24th but not sure how I'm feeling this month about it! Good luck to us all testing on the 24th for our BFP's!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mrs. Mafiozo said:


> I am new to the forum so I just thought I would introduce myself. DH and I have been TTC for 9 months. This would be my first pregnancy. Getting tired of all the :bfn: and looking for moral support. :cry:
> 
> I've turned into a POAS maniac just so everyone knows! :hi:
> 
> Going to dr. soon, I have irregular periods so I never know when to expect :witch:
> 
> If your in my boat, I'd love to hear your story, and :dust: to all!

Hi Mrs. Mafiozo! :wave: Hi Gemb:wave: 

Mrs. I got a huge giggle about your POAS addict comment. I welcome you with friendly arms! and cannot wait to see your upcoming photos!! 

Ladies.. My name is Rene'. Or you can go by my screen name.. Either work. :) 

AFM- ANY AND ALL PINK/RED/BROWN CM/Spotty stuff has stopped since I posted earlier!!! EEK!!! :happydance: I'm still in it!! woo hoo!


----------



## twinkletoe

Morning lovely ladies! And a massive welcome to all the new ladies to the thread yhe more the merrier! 

Have woken up today with a breakout on my forehead which is not very attractive but if it is a symptom i dont care !  but who.knows probably nothing!

Anyway how is everyone else today? 

Mrs Mafioza love your poas addiction confession! Looking forward to seeing some.pics!! I have.to confess i am a poas virgin.... Never ever .....so Saturday will be my first!


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Twinkle..ive never heard of this either but I guess most if not all symptoms are a result of hormones going mad so I guess it could be just another type of reaction to what's going on in your body?
> Sorta like acne or breaking out? I dunno that's my logic haha..sorry couldn't be more help hun x

thanks hun!! Weird and wonderful world of symptom spotting!! X


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> twinkle- i've never heard of itchy skin all over.. but have heard of itchy bbs..?? wonder if it's related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW everyone.. I thought this smiley was super super cute :holly: <- omgawd cute!

so so so cute!!!!


----------



## Mookerr87

Hey ladies! It's 2:23 am in Alberta and I can't sleep! been up since yesterday at 6:00am, gaawd work is going to be a whisked blast today. How are all of you feeling? just thought I would drop you all Aline and see how we were all doing. I haven't been testing just cause those :bfn: make me grumpy so I'm going to hold out till the day of my expected period the 24th. Hopefully I'll have some test buddies that day, anyways I'm going to go lay down and watch some tv. Caio Bella's :hug: Mookerr


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi mookerr Cant believe.its so late and your still awake!! How you feeling any symptoms? Apart from a small.breakout this.morning i have none.

Dont.worry i am sure there will be lots of us testing on 24th, my AF not due until 25th(ish) so i am testing on Saturday but.not.getting my hopes up for a BFP that day!

Anything good on tv at that time in the morning? Im in work so i am jealous!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

good morning ladies :wave: :coffee:

well temp this moring was 96.7, I already knew what would be waiting for me when I went to the potty... Lo and behold.. :witch: Yep.. it's ok.. I cried for a second in the shower so hubs couldn't see me, last time I thought there was a chance.. my AF started the same day my 17 yr old sister called me and told me that she got a positive pregnancy test.. DH just held me in the shower while I cried and cried.. turned out she wasn't pg after all.. just a fluke test. (must run in our family... I've had 3 FALSE POSITIVE TESTS NOW) .. and now here I am.. getting ready for work... this is the first cycle since april 2011 that I can't tell if I O'd for sure or not, so I'm guessing annovulatory cycle. 
I need some :hugs2: this morning... and some :coffee: :cry:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello Moms2Be,

I tried not logging in until Friday. But I couldnt help myself. I miss you ladies already. So how are you folks? Are there any new symptoms going around? 

I hope y'all ready for Saturday....I know I am :winkwink: Lets get those Tests ready!!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Yesterday was spotting.. so today I will mark on my calendar as Officially being CD1. This will be our 33rd cycle ttc.. and my 27th cycle charting. Almost don't want to since everyone tells me to not try and it will happen.. 

I soo wish I didn't have to work and I could just sit at home all day. But I love my job and bills are calling so I'll be on later to check in and see if we had any early morning bfps :)


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> good morning ladies :wave: :coffee:
> 
> well temp this moring was 96.7, I already knew what would be waiting for me when I went to the potty... Lo and behold.. :witch: Yep.. it's ok.. I cried for a second in the shower so hubs couldn't see me, last time I thought there was a chance.. my AF started the same day my 17 yr old sister called me and told me that she got a positive pregnancy test.. DH just held me in the shower while I cried and cried.. turned out she wasn't pg after all.. just a fluke test. (must run in our family... I've had 3 FALSE POSITIVE TESTS NOW) .. and now here I am.. getting ready for work... this is the first cycle since april 2011 that I can't tell if I O'd for sure or not, so I'm guessing annovulatory cycle.
> I need some :hugs2: this morning... and some :coffee: :cry:

Awwww Loves I am so sorry AF came. I know how disappointing that is. I worry mine is coming too. But there is always next Month and we will be here for you cheering you on. 
:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Good morning Glam :wave: :coffee:

This site does get addictive. Any new or continuing symptoms to report?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks Glam :hugs2:

Yep.. and next month theres pre-seed.. I want to try to not get obsessed again.. I've been doing good. this month was the first time in a while I've thought I really had a chance. So Here's to next month and the :drunk: i'm going to drink with my mother in law this weekend for her bday lol. And am now going to stop at store on my way home and get some spicy V8 juice and drink a red beer tonight with DH. (it's gonna feel good) yep.. that's what i'm looking forward to tonight lol


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> waheeey! Loads of Saturday testers we can do this girlies! AT LEAST one of us has to get a BFP!
> I'm back to work tomorrow after being off work sick for 10 days so im hoping it'll take my mind off things and make the week whiz by to Saturday :D
> My boyf thinks im a loony too haha..everytime he looks over im on my phone talking to you guys or googling something mad! Haha
> And I love the time zone testers!...there are so many of us now its hard to keep track of who's where but this time in 4 days well all have our results :)
> Exciting! X

Hi Miss_May

You sound just like me. I am always googling something and it is driving me crazy. I know google is tired of me by now. I'm anticipating Saturdays arrival. As nervous as I am, I am also really excited. I know for sure one out the many of us will get a :bfp: its too many of us not to!!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> Good morning Glam :wave: :coffee:
> 
> This site does get addictive. Any new or continuing symptoms to report?


Other than just being tired (not sleepy) no new symptoms at the moment. Temp is still High so thats keeping my worries down a lil bit. But I know im not out of the woods yet. I'm only 9 dpo so anything can happen. I really want more symptoms tho :sad2:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Babeonthego said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I join? AF due 26th but il defo cave by then. Sat sounds like the perfect day to test:) got Internet cheapies so il no doubt cave before then &#55357;&#56835;

Hi Babeonthego,

Welcome aboard. I cant wait for you test with us on Saturday. The more the merrier. This is going to be loads of fun :happydance::happydance:


----------



## GlamStarr85

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Any luck on thinking up a new name for the threat so we can keep it going for those who roll over to next cycle (hopefully no-one will)!
> 
> I've come up with "Time zone Testers" seeing as we're all over the world - a bit crap I know LOL
> 
> Thoughts?

I love the name. I think it fits us perfectly :happydance:


----------



## GlamStarr85

JanRebecca said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> hi there janrebecca i am 8 DPO.today so know sat it early but hey whats the harm.....I have cheapies from amazon too that might get a trip out! No symptoms today at all still but trying not to think that is bad!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's more normal NOT to have any symptoms at this stage - we are all just so excited to get that bfp that we think EVERYTHING is a symptom!Click to expand...

Hi Janebecca,

It is so true that during the 2WW we think EVERYTHING is a sign. Then we fall short and get disapponted. Its not gonna happen to none of us this time. Lets just ride the wave and get thru this without all the intense suspense :winkwink:


----------



## miss_may

Welcome back Glam! Haha..coyldnt stay away for long hey. First day back at work..didnt think of be on here til 6 o clock when I finish but all the babies are asleep and its nice and quiet so on my phone I go :)
Oh loves im sorry to hear that evil witch showed up..ive also got a feeling she is just around the corner. No symptoms anymore except lots of cm and quiet wet down there sorry tmi! Other than that im losing faith :( feel like its not gunna happen for us!
However at least we are all here to support eachothet from the start next cycle so that's a plus! Always look on the bright side..really glad to have people to talk to about it as its such a big secret in my life at the mo!
Hope everyone is having a good day ( about to have a good day) lol xx


----------



## miss_may

When I say us I mean myself and OH..not you guys.
Someone has got to have a BFP here! Got to! X


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> Welcome back Glam! Haha..coyldnt stay away for long hey. First day back at work..didnt think of be on here til 6 o clock when I finish but all the babies are asleep and its nice and quiet so on my phone I go :)
> Oh loves im sorry to hear that evil witch showed up..ive also got a feeling she is just around the corner. No symptoms anymore except lots of cm and quiet wet down there sorry tmi! Other than that im losing faith :( feel like its not gunna happen for us!
> However at least we are all here to support eachothet from the start next cycle so that's a plus! Always look on the bright side..really glad to have people to talk to about it as its such a big secret in my life at the mo!
> Hope everyone is having a good day ( about to have a good day) lol xx

Miss_May Im feeling just like you rite now :cry: No symptoms at all. Really wet down there. I got a feeling in my lower stomach which is normally what I feel when the :witch: is on her way. Usually I feel that and she comes either that day or the next. So I may be out this month as well:brat:


----------



## JanRebecca

Mookerr87 said:


> Hey ladies! It's 2:23 am in Alberta and I can't sleep! been up since yesterday at 6:00am, gaawd work is going to be a whisked blast today. How are all of you feeling? just thought I would drop you all Aline and see how we were all doing. I haven't been testing just cause those :bfn: make me grumpy so I'm going to hold out till the day of my expected period the 24th. Hopefully I'll have some test buddies that day, anyways I'm going to go lay down and watch some tv. Caio Bella's :hug: Mookerr

My AF is expected on the 24th as well - I'm testing early just so I can test with everyone else - crazy right? LoL


----------



## miss_may

I know it sucks but like I said we can all support eachother next cycle..its not over til the witch shows anyway!
I've got a friends 30th party sat night so im glad ill be testing that day..if it is a BFN I will be having a few drinks im telling ya lol!..im with ya there lovesmylovey!
Fingers crossed! 3 days! X


----------



## JanRebecca

GlamStarr85 said:


> Are there any new symptoms going around?

I've still got the lower back pain (but that has always been an issue for me - just haven't had it for almost a year now) my stomach feels tight and crampy (but could be gearing up for AF) I've had sneezing and the sniffles since yesterday. Last night bf got onion rings for dinner - I almost puked. BUT sometimes onion rings just smell bad to me. 

Seems every symptom I 'could' have can be explained by something else. 

Oh and I got up to 'pee' like four times during the night but I did drink alot of water yesterday afternoon and evening thinking that maybe my backache is a kidney stone or infection. 

I know I'm rambling here but ...

Want to know how far out I go with 'symptom spotting'???!!!! 

I work in a doctors office - and have access to the urine testers for UTI's etc - I did one yesterday just in case my backache and tummy issues were from an infection - the only things high were SG and Leukocytes (only trace amounts) when I did a search on them in google - both are found in trace amounts in some pregnant women,s urine. 

I know - I'm totally hopeless!


----------



## R22

Good morning all! I need help. This morning went I went to pee there was some bright blood and I am not due for AF until the 27th. What does this mean? Thank u ladies!!


----------



## R22

Ok I've been doing some research and can only hope it's implantation bleeding. :) FX


----------



## GlamStarr85

JanRebecca said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any new symptoms going around?
> 
> I've still got the lower back pain (but that has always been an issue for me - just haven't had it for almost a year now) my stomach feels tight and crampy (but could be gearing up for AF) I've had sneezing and the sniffles since yesterday. Last night bf got onion rings for dinner - I almost puked. BUT sometimes onion rings just smell bad to me.
> 
> Seems every symptom I 'could' have can be explained by something else.
> 
> Oh and I got up to 'pee' like four times during the night but I did drink alot of water yesterday afternoon and evening thinking that maybe my backache is a kidney stone or infection.
> 
> I know I'm rambling here but ...
> 
> Want to know how far out I go with 'symptom spotting'???!!!!
> 
> I work in a doctors office - and have access to the urine testers for UTI's etc - I did one yesterday just in case my backache and tummy issues were from an infection - the only things high were SG and Leukocytes (only trace amounts) when I did a search on them in google - both are found in trace amounts in some pregnant women,s urine.
> 
> I know - I'm totally hopeless!Click to expand...

LOL...i do not know where to begin with you and ur symptoms. u have an explanation for all of them. i guess the good thing is that SG and Leukocytes are found in pregnacy...that sound promising :kiss:


----------



## JanRebecca

GlamStarr85 said:


> LOL...i do not know where to begin with you and ur symptoms. u have an explanation for all of them. i guess the good thing is that SG and Leukocytes are found in pregnacy...that sound promising :kiss:

I know - LoL thats why I said i'm hopeless.


----------



## GlamStarr85

R22 said:


> Good morning all! I need help. This morning went I went to pee there was some bright blood and I am not due for AF until the 27th. What does this mean? Thank u ladies!!

Hi R22,

it sounds as though is can be implanatation bleeding. The expert stated that it can either be light pink in color, brownish or even a red to bright red color, of course every woman is different. Good Luck!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cassieakasam

I'm so glad I found this thread, I'm trying to hold off testing until September 24 but I may sneak a pee :) on the 22nd. I did my trigger shot on CD 13 and then did my IUI on September 11th on CD 14. This TWW is killing me. The first couple days after the IUI I had lots of CM and dull cramping. Now I have queasiness that comes and goes throughout the day.


----------



## JanRebecca

Good luck to you cassieakasam! Glad you found us. :)


----------



## RAFCHICK541

:wave: Good morning , afternoon and evening ladies! 

I just love how everyone stays in touch all through the day and night, and the responses keep coming - no-one need feel like they are being ignored again now that we have our own little group :happydance:

Mooker: Hopefully you managed to get a few hours of shut-eye last night, if not I hope there was something good on the TV LOL 

I'm pretty sure you'll have plenty of testing buddies on the 24th, I bet I'm one of them - a 12 dpo BFP on Saturday would shock the crap out of me!

LoveMyLovely: :hugs: I'm sorry the :witch: got you! :cry: I hate her!!! A new cycle and new friends to support you might be the magic ingredient. Enjoy a few beers tonight and say screw you to AF :drunk:

GlamStarr: I knew you wouldn't be able to resist :haha: I'm with you on the lack of symptoms still! I wish I could have something to google but nope not a sore boobie or pimple in sight :growlmad: On the plus side my temp is still up, highest one this cycle this morning :thumbup:

Miss_may: Don't lose hope hun, it's not over until AF shows! No symptoms has got to be a good sign because I don't have any and glamstarr doesn't have any and odds are one or all of us are going to get a BFP on Saturday!!

JanRebecca: You crack me up! I wouldn't be able to work in a Dr. office, I'd be testing for stuff all the time. your UA sounds promising though...is it normal to have those in non-pregnant women or just preggos?

R22: FX it's an implantation spotting!!

Cassieakasam: Welcome to the group! I'll add you to the pee party siggy for Saturday!

As for me....nothing to report LOL but here's my chart from this morning for your viewing pleasure :D
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 101 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JanRebecca

RAFCHICK541 said:


> JanRebecca: You crack me up! I wouldn't be able to work in a Dr. office, I'd be testing for stuff all the time. your UA sounds promising though...is it normal to have those in non-pregnant women or just preggos?

Pregnant ones mostly IF that is all there is going on - BUT it could also be saying something else is going on - LoL - thats why I say I go to far!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

JanRebecca said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> JanRebecca: You crack me up! I wouldn't be able to work in a Dr. office, I'd be testing for stuff all the time. your UA sounds promising though...is it normal to have those in non-pregnant women or just preggos?
> 
> Pregnant ones mostly IF that is all there is going on - BUT it could also be saying something else is going on - LoL - thats why I say I go to far!Click to expand...

Lol there's no such thing as to far! I once convinced myself that I didn't get AF that I actually had a decidual bleed instead and spent $$$ to try and prove my theory (thank you Google!). Oh the crazy things we do!


----------



## miss_may

Awww bless you RAF for replying to all of us :) 

Just had a little idea..we are all getting on so well and making new friends thought it would be nice to say a little bit about ourselves to get to know each other more so we know who we are talking tob:)
I'll go first..im 23, OH 24 been together for almost 6 years and still no ring lol! I work in a day care baby unit with children ages 3 months-2 years and am in my final year at university, studying 1 day a week towards my degree to hopefully become a primary school teacher. I live in a seaside town called Clevedon, in the south west of England. Ttc number 1 :) 

Can't wait to hear more about you lovely ladies :) x


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi RAF,

I love being on here. You ladies are awesome. This is wat helps me get thru the day so I couldnt stay away. Especially now that i am having a not so good day I need you all to make it better. In need of lots of love rite now.


----------



## GlamStarr85

RAF,

Your chart is looking good girl....keep them temps up....we need a :bfp:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just popping in to check on ya. 

R22- Yep.. u betcha it can be implantation! My fingers are X'd tight for ya! and everyone else too!! 

Glam- u lucky duck.. getting access to those testies..  

Raf- your chart looks BEAutiful! Hoping those temps stay up for you!!

Hi CASSIE :wave:

MissMay- hello hello some more :) Glad to know more about you! We're pretty close in age.

My name is Jenifer. OH calls me Rene' so since we've been together, that seems to be what I go by. My family and friends call me Jeni though. I'm 24. OH is 27. We've known eachother for over 10 years now. We went to highschool together. 
We ran into eachother a little over 4 years ago, while I was still in my first marriage. (never thought I'd be married more than once. but the previous was not so committed) anyways.. when we ran in to eachother, it was the first time since Highschool.. He joined me at my table I was at and we got to talking.. and catching up... I told him I was married.. no kids.. etc.. etc.. He told me that One day.. He's going to marry me.. I didn't believe him.. but I knew he could sense not all was well in paradise.. So a couple months later when I caught my ex with another woman.. I packed up and left... and Adam became my best friend and helped me through all of it.. talking.. crying.. taking me to do fun stuff... it was insane.. I couldn't believe how great he was..
Eventually we started dating and became an item.. moved in together etc.. We aren't married yet officially, because of financial reasons. We're saving up for everything ourselves.. but we do call eachother Husband and Wife.. and have done so for the past year or so. I believe in comman law marriage... so until we have all that $$$ saved up.. for that little peice of paper.. it's already in our hearts that we're HUBS AND WIFEY lol I couldn't be happier! 
I do home healthcare while I'm schooling for my nursing license. I work as a health aide for my grandmother 9 blocks from my house. So I just hang out with my grandma every day and make sure she's doing ok. Be her secretary, chef, errand runner, medicine distributor etc.. It's really the best job Ever for me. Especially if we ttc.. because I won't have to worry about maternity leave.. just take little one over to gmas with me and make sure she's doing ok.. then go home.. still get paid my regular wages too. It's awesome!
I have PCOS. I ovulate regularly.. only having one annovulatory cycle each year about.. The only big sign I have of PCOS is I have a little extra facial hair.. which I pluck constantly.. its defeminizing.. OH likes to tell me that if we ever go broke.. I can join the circus.. PUTZ lol That and being a little overweight. I'm on a weightloss plan now.. went from 204 down to 188 which is where I'm at now.. My goal weight is 160.. 
We live in a small country town In Kansas now, which is where we both went to highschool together.. 
Life is so nice for me now.. I'm living my dream and couldn't be HAPPIER!! My hubby is truly my blessing in life. 
We're ttc our first. We'd love a son, but I really really want a daughter. So I can name her after my mother that passed last january. Elizabeth <3
We have a furbaby.- Her name is CocoBear. I will post pics :) she's 4. She's a Shih-Poo. and weighs 5 lbs. When I first started getting intense baby fever I got a puppy. 
Thats a lot of typing.. but that's me.. "informative" lol

I'm so grateful for all the new friends we're making here!


----------



## GlamStarr85

cassieakasam said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread, I'm trying to hold off testing until September 24 but I may sneak a pee :) on the 22nd. I did my trigger shot on CD 13 and then did my IUI on September 11th on CD 14. This TWW is killing me. The first couple days after the IUI I had lots of CM and dull cramping. Now I have queasiness that comes and goes throughout the day.

Welcome Cassiekasam, 

The 2ww is killing all of us Trust me. But it always helps to not be alone. Lol at sneak a pee thats funny. It would be great if u can test with all of us on Saturday. :happydance:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

HUGS GLAM!! :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs:!!!!!<3


----------



## Lozga

miss_may said:


> Awww bless you RAF for replying to all of us :)
> 
> Just had a little idea..we are all getting on so well and making new friends thought it would be nice to say a little bit about ourselves to get to know each other more so we know who we are talking tob:)
> I'll go first..im 23, OH 24 been together for almost 6 years and still no ring lol! I work in a day care baby unit with children ages 3 months-2 years and am in my final year at university, studying 1 day a week towards my degree to hopefully become a primary school teacher. I live in a seaside town called Clevedon, in the south west of England. Ttc number 1 :)
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about you lovely ladies :) x

Great idea. I'm 27 and have been with OH for 9 1/2 years (married for 18 months) I am an administrator at a college and live on the south east coast of England. We are TTC #1 and have only been trying for a couple of months &#128516;


----------



## RAFCHICK541

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hi RAF,
> 
> I love being on here. You ladies are awesome. This is wat helps me get thru the day so I couldnt stay away. Especially now that i am having a not so good day I need you all to make it better. In need of lots of love rite now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## R22

A bit about me... From Phoenix, was in Air Force for 12 years now work as Training Consultant in Alabama. Married last year to wonderful hubs. We have 2 fun dogs, a chug and a boston terrier. I am 33 and ttc #1.


----------



## R22

Add me to your Saturday testers :)


----------



## RAFCHICK541

A little more about me!

I'm 33, turning 34 soon...eeek! My OH is 31, we've been together 4 years and TTC our first together for about a year, 13 cycles to be exact. I have 2 DD's from a previous marriage but we're all one big happy family now (minus my awful ex!) and really want to add to our brood. I work full-time, about 50 hours a week lately as we're understaffed and the work keeps on flooding in. I'm an engineering project manager. DH works for a large banking institute in management (I know we all hate banks but he's a good guy) LOL

About our journey - I started charting my cycles from the get go and came to found out I had short cycles and short LP. After 6 cycles, I took to the trusty internet and found out about B6 100 Complex supplements and my cycles increased to 27 days!!! I have no problems ovulating, EWCM is plentiful, we BD in all the right places but still nothing. This cycle I had CD3 bloodwork done and my results were:

FSH = 4.7
LH = 4.1
E2 = 58
AMH = 2.0 ng/ml 

So everything looks pretty good there except my AMH is on the decline (old age is a bitch).

This cycle has been by far my weirdest, first I ovulated on CD10 and now I have no post-O symptoms! It's almost like this cycle wants to come and go as quickly and quietly as possible...sneaky, ninja cycle LOL

Well that's me in a nutshell :D


----------



## miss_may

Lots and lotsa love Glam! <3


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys i am 30 and hubbie 30 too, we live in northern Ireland and are moving into our first house on Friday  (always rented together before) 

i am a lawyer (a nice one i promise) In my small family firm (great granda started it) and my mother is my boss ....imagine! 

Hubbie and i have been together since we were 15 and will be married 3 years in December! This is our very first month ttc so i am both clueless , not getting my hopes up although i Cant help.being excited! All the ladies on this thread are just so lovely and i am so glad i have found it and all of you!

Ps Have just had browny cm at 9dpo could that be implantation?!?


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hey Ladies,

Question???

R we going to create a new thread to post our test results or are we gonna continue posting here??

I know the new name is " Time Zone Testers" but wats the plan??


----------



## RAFCHICK541

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys i am 30 and hubbie 30 too, we live in northern Ireland and are moving into our first house on Friday  (always rented together before)
> 
> i am a lawyer (a nice one i promise) In my small family firm (great granda started it) and my mother is my boss ....imagine!
> 
> Hubbie and i have been together since we were 15 and will be married 3 years in December! This is our very first month ttc so i am both clueless , not getting my hopes up although i Cant help.being excited! All the ladies on this thread are just so lovely and i am so glad i have found it and all of you!
> 
> Ps Have just had browny cm at 9dpo could that be implantation?!?


Browny cm is definitely a good sign, FX for implantation!


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys i am 30 and hubbie 30 too, we live in northern Ireland and are moving into our first house on Friday  (always rented together before)
> 
> i am a lawyer (a nice one i promise) In my small family firm (great granda started it) and my mother is my boss ....imagine!
> 
> Hubbie and i have been together since we were 15 and will be married 3 years in December! This is our very first month ttc so i am both clueless , not getting my hopes up although i Cant help.being excited! All the ladies on this thread are just so lovely and i am so glad i have found it and all of you!
> 
> Ps Have just had browny cm at 9dpo could that be implantation?!?

Twinkletoe,

Brown CM is an awesome sign for implantation. Acutally during a normal cycle 9 dpo is the common expected day for implantation. I looked it up before. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkletoe

Jey rafchick and glamstar thanks for that info i am so clueless! It was only a wee bit but it was there! 

Love all the sharing and getting to know eachother! 

Def think we should.rename and just keep posting here otherwise it will get confusing where to chat!! ( well i will be confused anyway!) ;-) x


----------



## miss_may

I also had some really light brown cm today I THINK I am 12dpo? Not quite sure? 
Thanks guys for sharing tis really great to get to no U all more, so we got English, Irish, American and Canadian :) amazin!! 
yeah I think either rename or start a new one dont really mind..just let us no first otherwise ill get confused and think youve all abandoned me haha! X


----------



## miss_may

Also..im really sorry this is TMI but I've been having a feel everyday to try and get used to my body and get to no what im feeling for. I've not been able to actually reach my cervix for the past 2 weeks that I've been doing it, but have just felt it (I think) for the first time. Could this be a good sign or does it mean af is just round the corner?
Also I've been told by docs before that my cervix is tipped/ tilted had anyone heard of this being a problem foe conception? Thanks ladies x


----------



## miss_may

Me again..sorry im rabitting on now but I've got quite a sharp cramp in my side. Feels like I ovulation pain..im trying not to symptom spot im just wondering what it could mean? X


----------



## cassieakasam

DH & I are both 37 and are TTC baby#1.* Hubby and I have been married for 10 years but my biological clock didn&#8217;t start until this year.* No issues with hubby (great swimmer counts) and for some reason I don&#8217;t seem to ovulate on my own.* I had borderline hypothyroid issues but now that I am on meds it seems to help.* For this cycle I did 7.5 mgs of Femara *for 10 days starting on CD 2.* My US on CD 12 showed only only one 17mm follicle *but we went ahead with the IUI anyway. *DH had really good numbers after wash, *45 million with 90% motility!! I really hope that this is the cycle but I&#8217;ve decided that if this is not our cycle then we are going to be a little more aggressive with the meds.* I think we would like to add Gonal-F or Follistim in addition to Femara&#8230;.I&#8217;m not trying to be the next Octomom but I would like to have at least two follicle for DH&#8217;s swimmers to aim for.


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss_may i am so sorry but i havent a clue i wouldnt even know how to feel for mine but i am interested to hear your answers! Woohoo about your brownish cm.....mine now actually feels like my AF is coming both when i wipe ( sorry tmi) and cramps! Hopefully not as would be way early but please keep your Fx for me that the mean witch is not here in the morning!!

Oh and yes me too dont move thread without making it very obvious where we are going or i will never find all my lovely ladies again! 

Still loving all the stories keep them rolling in! X


----------



## LovesMyLovey

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Question???
> 
> R we going to create a new thread to post our test results or are we gonna continue posting here??
> 
> I know the new name is " Time Zone Testers" but wats the plan??


Mooker should be able to rename the thread to the new name. I'm pretty sure.. if not, then we'll have to start a new thread and all just move over there.. Lets wait and see if she's able to do it before we start making new threads.. will definitely save the hassle of a switch.

Twinkle- It definitely can be implantation.. You're right on time for that!
I cant scroll up to see who asked about the placement of cervix whether it was you or MissMay- but from my own experience it does move all over the place all the time it seems. Mine was way high yesterday and I was spotting.. and the general concept is that low is af.. high is Ovulation and possible pregnancy.. I have read several several pages, i'm sure we all have :blush: where ladies say theirs was high or low or mid with their bfp.. so don't let it "comin out to say hi" get ya down lol. :hugs: my thoughts are with ya tho.. every little change is worth analyzing when ttc :) 

It's so nice to know more about you all :) We've got a great group of gals here :) I feel blessed to have ttc friends again!! sometimes when I'm talking to hubs about all this ttc stuff I go overboard lol... I caught myself telling him about the possible spotting (in case af was starting) but I stopped myself mid sentence at "change" when I was starting to say I went to go change my tampon and there was nothing on it.... :dohh: lol there are some things men shouldn't hear.. and I guessed mid sentence that was it.. LMAO! So i'm thankful for you all!! hahahaahha

My fingers are crossed soo tightly for you guys!! I'm sad i'm not testing, but at least the worry is out of the way.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

cassieakasam said:


> DH & I are both 37 and are TTC baby#1.* Hubby and I have been married for 10 years but my biological clock didn&#8217;t start until this year.* No issues with hubby (great swimmer counts) and for some reason I don&#8217;t seem to ovulate on my own.* I had borderline hypothyroid issues but now that I am on meds it seems to help.* For this cycle I did 7.5 mgs of Femara *for 10 days starting on CD 2.* My US on CD 12 showed only only one 17mm follicle *but we went ahead with the IUI anyway. *DH had really good numbers after wash, *45 million with 90% motility!! I really hope that this is the cycle but I&#8217;ve decided that if this is not our cycle then we are going to be a little more aggressive with the meds.* I think we would like to add Gonal-F or Follistim in addition to Femara&#8230;.I&#8217;m not trying to be the next Octomom but I would like to have at least two follicle for DH&#8217;s swimmers to aim for.

Hey Cassie :wave: 
Have you tried or heard of Maca yet? When I wasn't Ovulating, I was told about that and tried it.. I loved it because suddenly my body was ovulating..and I COULD SEE EWCM!! IT WAS LIKE MAGIC! lol It made my cycles go from 46-60 day cycles down to 32-34 day cycles just by taking this vitamin every morning.. It helps you produce GREAT EWCM too if your body doesn't make enough. 

The Female Sex Stimulants made out there like "Extenze for Her etc." All contain Maca in superform, and it helps women produce cervical fluid to become moist during intercourse and incourage stamina.. Its pretty crazy what it does.. It's sold at GNC. I think it was like 13-15 dollars for a 30 day supply. Let me know if you've heard of it...


----------



## cassieakasam

LovesMyLovey said:


> cassieakasam said:
> 
> 
> DH & I are both 37 and are TTC baby#1.* Hubby and I have been married for 10 years but my biological clock didnt start until this year.* No issues with hubby (great swimmer counts) and for some reason I dont seem to ovulate on my own.* I had borderline hypothyroid issues but now that I am on meds it seems to help.* For this cycle I did 7.5 mgs of Femara *for 10 days starting on CD 2.* My US on CD 12 showed only only one 17mm follicle *but we went ahead with the IUI anyway. *DH had really good numbers after wash, *45 million with 90% motility!! I really hope that this is the cycle but Ive decided that if this is not our cycle then we are going to be a little more aggressive with the meds.* I think we would like to add Gonal-F or Follistim in addition to Femara.Im not trying to be the next Octomom but I would like to have at least two follicle for DHs swimmers to aim for.
> 
> Hey Cassie :wave:
> Have you tried or heard of Maca yet? When I wasn't Ovulating, I was told about that and tried it.. I loved it because suddenly my body was ovulating..and I COULD SEE EWCM!! IT WAS LIKE MAGIC! lol It made my cycles go from 46-60 day cycles down to 32-34 day cycles just by taking this vitamin every morning.. It helps you produce GREAT EWCM too if your body doesn't make enough.
> 
> The Female Sex Stimulants made out there like "Extenze for Her etc." All contain Maca in superform, and it helps women produce cervical fluid to become moist during intercourse and incourage stamina.. Its pretty crazy what it does.. It's sold at GNC. I think it was like 13-15 dollars for a 30 day supply. Let me know if you've heard of it...Click to expand...

No, I've never heard of that....well if this cycle doesn't work then I will be adding that to regimen as well. Thanks so much. Did I mention how much I love this thread?!? :)


----------



## miss_may

Uh oh..this is a bit disheartening :( I do feel like af is coming now. I'm having sharp twinges in my side :( booooo!
My OPKs/ cheap pregnancy tests have arrived from amazon I've got to pick them up from the post office in the morning. I will not give in and test. I will not! 
Really dont like this emotional rollercoaster...dont no whether to feel excited, nervous, stay positive or lose faith. 
Grrrr! All I can do is keep my fingers crossed! FX on both hands foe you twinke!
Off to beddy byes now thanks for the help loves :) x


----------



## miss_may

P.s great to have ya on board Cassie :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

cassieakasam said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cassieakasam said:
> 
> 
> DH & I are both 37 and are TTC baby#1.* Hubby and I have been married for 10 years but my biological clock didnt start until this year.* No issues with hubby (great swimmer counts) and for some reason I dont seem to ovulate on my own.* I had borderline hypothyroid issues but now that I am on meds it seems to help.* For this cycle I did 7.5 mgs of Femara *for 10 days starting on CD 2.* My US on CD 12 showed only only one 17mm follicle *but we went ahead with the IUI anyway. *DH had really good numbers after wash, *45 million with 90% motility!! I really hope that this is the cycle but Ive decided that if this is not our cycle then we are going to be a little more aggressive with the meds.* I think we would like to add Gonal-F or Follistim in addition to Femara.Im not trying to be the next Octomom but I would like to have at least two follicle for DHs swimmers to aim for.
> 
> Hey Cassie :wave:
> Have you tried or heard of Maca yet? When I wasn't Ovulating, I was told about that and tried it.. I loved it because suddenly my body was ovulating..and I COULD SEE EWCM!! IT WAS LIKE MAGIC! lol It made my cycles go from 46-60 day cycles down to 32-34 day cycles just by taking this vitamin every morning.. It helps you produce GREAT EWCM too if your body doesn't make enough.
> 
> The Female Sex Stimulants made out there like "Extenze for Her etc." All contain Maca in superform, and it helps women produce cervical fluid to become moist during intercourse and incourage stamina.. Its pretty crazy what it does.. It's sold at GNC. I think it was like 13-15 dollars for a 30 day supply. Let me know if you've heard of it...Click to expand...
> 
> No, I've never heard of that....well if this cycle doesn't work then I will be adding that to regimen as well. Thanks so much. Did I mention how much I love this thread?!? :)Click to expand...

:dance: Yay I like to be helpful lol it is definitely worth the research and knowledge!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

miss_may said:


> Uh oh..this is a bit disheartening :( I do feel like af is coming now. I'm having sharp twinges in my side :( booooo!
> My OPKs/ cheap pregnancy tests have arrived from amazon I've got to pick them up from the post office in the morning. I will not give in and test. I will not!
> Really dont like this emotional rollercoaster...dont no whether to feel excited, nervous, stay positive or lose faith.
> Grrrr! All I can do is keep my fingers crossed! FX on both hands foe you twinke!
> Off to beddy byes now thanks for the help loves :) x

awe MissMay:hugs2:

Keep us updated on what's happening! I hoping it's just a sticky bean making his himself at home!


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> Uh oh..this is a bit disheartening :( I do feel like af is coming now. I'm having sharp twinges in my side :( booooo!
> My OPKs/ cheap pregnancy tests have arrived from amazon I've got to pick them up from the post office in the morning. I will not give in and test. I will not!
> Really dont like this emotional rollercoaster...dont no whether to feel excited, nervous, stay positive or lose faith.
> Grrrr! All I can do is keep my fingers crossed! FX on both hands foe you twinke!
> Off to beddy byes now thanks for the help loves :) x

Miss_May

Hey now dnt think like that. Ur not out until she shows. So ur still in the game. Never lose faith and always stay positive. We are all in this together. Bfp or not!!
:friends::hugs:


----------



## Dmwc5f

I'm out for testing. Got my CD21 progesterone back and I didn't even ovulate this month :nope: looks like its back to more hormones causing depression, mood swings, acne and weight gain :( not sure how much I can do this....


----------



## R22

Dmwc5f said:


> I'm out for testing. Got my CD21 progesterone back and I didn't even ovulate this month :nope: looks like its back to more hormones causing depression, mood swings, acne and weight gain :( not sure how much I can do this....

Hang in there girl! We're in it together.


----------



## Mrs. Mafiozo

I have no clue how many DPO's I am, but tested today anyways and got a :bfn:, no shocker there.

Looks like I'll try to stay strong and not test until the 24th again. Haven't had a period since July 25th, didn't ovulate last month, and assuming if I'm back on track my next go date is Sept. 25th. 

I gave up on using OPKs (too much $ to use every month). Thinking I may need to start charting soon. Running out of ideas. I get ovary pain for a few days here and there off and on all the time, so I never know what is true ovulation pain. :juggle:

Well that's my update, looking forward to everyone getting their :bfp: on Monday. :dust: to all. Also giving free :hug: to all who are out this month. I've felt that 8 times already. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. Mafiozo

R22 said:


> Dmwc5f said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for testing. Got my CD21 progesterone back and I didn't even ovulate this month :nope: looks like its back to more hormones causing depression, mood swings, acne and weight gain :( not sure how much I can do this....
> 
> Hang in there girl! We're in it together.Click to expand...

Keep chugging. Sorry to hear you are out. Are you taking any meds? Just wondering who's using Clomid...I might be down that path soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Mafiozo

miss_may said:


> I know it sucks but like I said we can all support eachother next cycle..its not over til the witch shows anyway!
> I've got a friends 30th party sat night so im glad ill be testing that day..if it is a BFN I will be having a few drinks im telling ya lol!..im with ya there lovesmylovey!
> Fingers crossed! 3 days! X

Hahaha nothing like a few drinks when you know you are out....but lots of :dust: for the weekend.


----------



## cassieakasam

Ok...I have a confession to make. I snuck off and peed on a FRER andon a Dollar store test today after work. I know...I know....I should have waited but I got so anxious and curiosity got the best of me. 
Well I got a faint positive on the FRER and a negative on the Dollar store test.....BUT I think this just be residual HCG from the trigger...right??!? Or am I actually pregnant!?!?!?!?POAS was supposed to make me feel better now I'm even more wigged out. ARRRGGGGHHHH....someone take away my tests until Saturday.


----------



## Mookerr87

When October comes I can rename the thred and add our expected test date again, I wouldn't want to loose touch with any of you lovelys


----------



## twinkletoe

Mrs. Mafiozo said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dmwc5f said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for testing. Got my CD21 progesterone back and I didn't even ovulate this month :nope: looks like its back to more hormones causing depression, mood swings, acne and weight gain :( not sure how much I can do
> 
> Hang in there girl! We're in it together.
> 
> Keep chugging. Sorry to hear you are out. Are you taking any meds? Just wondering who's using Clomid...I might be down that path soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry you are out hun but we now have this fabulous thread to keep eachother going .....hang in there! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## twinkletoe

cassieakasam said:


> Ok...I have a confession to make. I snuck off and peed on a FRER andon a Dollar store test today after work. I know...I know....I should have waited but I got so anxious and curiosity got the best of me.
> Well I got a faint positive on the FRER and a negative on the Dollar store test.....BUT I think this just be residual HCG from the trigger...right??!? Or am I actually pregnant!?!?!?!?POAS was supposed to make me feel better now I'm even more wigged out. ARRRGGGGHHHH....someone take away my tests until Saturday.

omg so exciting, Def a positive sign! Well done for being so honest! ;-) just hang in there we are.nearly there ! I got my hubbie to hide my tests!! Always worth a go!  x


----------



## twinkletoe

Mrs. Mafiozo said:


> I have no clue how many DPO's I am, but tested today anyways and got a :bfn:, no shocker there.
> 
> Looks like I'll try to stay strong and not test until the 24th again. Haven't had a period since July 25th, didn't ovulate last month, and assuming if I'm back on track my next go date is Sept. 25th.
> 
> I gave up on using OPKs (too much $ to use every month). Thinking I may need to start charting soon. Running out of ideas. I get ovary pain for a few days here and there off and on all the time, so I never know what is true ovulation pain. :juggle:
> 
> Well that's my update, looking forward to everyone getting their :bfp: on Monday. :dust: to all. Also giving free :hug: to all who are out this month. I've felt that 8 times already. :cry:

Fx for you hun that you ovulated this month! Positive thoughts and baby dust coming your way!


----------



## twinkletoe

Well this morning i still have a bit of browny blood when i wipe (sorry tmi) seems so strange and too little to be AF or is she just getting herself ready to come early!! Aghhhh i dont know! 

Hows everyone else feeling this morning? X


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh..this is a bit disheartening :( I do feel like af is coming now. I'm having sharp twinges in my side :( booooo!
> My OPKs/ cheap pregnancy tests have arrived from amazon I've got to pick them up from the post office in the morning. I will not give in and test. I will not!
> Really dont like this emotional rollercoaster...dont no whether to feel excited, nervous, stay positive or lose faith.
> Grrrr! All I can do is keep my fingers crossed! FX on both hands foe you twinke!
> Off to beddy byes now thanks for the help loves :) x
> 
> awe MissMay:hugs2:
> 
> Keep us updated on what's happening! I hoping it's just a sticky bean making his himself at home!Click to expand...

Hang in there hun i am so worried AF is on way too, so hard not to second guess every twinge and pain! Not long now! X


----------



## miss_may

I'm losing faith as the days go on :( no symptoms except quite wet down there still. Due af on Saturday so hope she doesn't show!
How's everyone else doin? X


----------



## twinkletoe

I still feel.like my AF gradually here early :-( although not very much blood at all so very strange maybe just.building up to the full AF :-(

Dont dispair miss_may i keep reading that so many people have no.symptoms at all so we.worry when.we have symptoms and what they mean and we worry when.we.dont!! Hugs x


----------



## miss_may

Haha so so true! Thanks twinkle! X


----------



## JanRebecca

Little bit about me - I work as an office manager in a Surgeons office, live with my boyfriend and we've been ttc since April - using the 'relaxed' method, however neither of us is really relaxed about it - we both want a baby so bad. I don't know who is more disappointed when I get AF every month - he or I. I am 36 yrs old and he is 30. We have two kitty cats - Tuffy and Molly - three frogs and a turtle. I had ovulation pains this month so I'm fairly sure I ovulated - we've been 'holding our breath and doing the BD every day or every other day this month and just hoping for the best. 

I'm still having bad lower backache and crampy sore stomach. I was scared that maybe I had a kidney stone or UTI but this am I had the doc check my urine - no infection. Not sure whats going on but I feel like my body is rebelling against me. I'm scared to take anything for the pain for the slim chance that I could be preggers. I don't want to take anything that would hurt. 

Yesterday while grocery shopping bf kept asking me what I want for dinner - problem was NOTHING sound good - things kept turning my stomach - and all I really wanted was to go home and take a long nap. ha! 

Whatever is going on with me - I just want to know if I'm pregnant or not - if I'm not - I'll have to figure out what else is going on. It's frustrating. I dont' want to get my hopes up to have them dashed again - but I so badly want to be pregnant - what if I'm making myself sick? UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeslyn

Hello to all you lovely ladies today! Its been so nice to learn more about you all today :) 
A little about me, I'm 26 & a stay at home mother of twins. Annie and Alex turned 6 this year, and now that they're back to school, I'm super bored! My honey is 33 with no children. We were neighbors at our apartment for 4 years, and needless to say borrowed more than sugar the whole time. We just bought a house and i quit myjob to stay home with kids for summer. I hope to start a catering company in the future. (i love cooking!) 

We've been ttc the relaxed way for 9 months, and I've turned into a lunatic for the past 3 googling everything trying to figure out what else we can do (besides each other all the time) 

So, the past couple days have just been crampy, and I'm super bloated. I can't wait for an excuse for these extra pounds the past couple months!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hellloooo Ladies!

Sorry I was MIA yesterday afternoon and last night, work was busy and it was DH's birthday :cake:

I have been reading through to catch up....

cassisakasam: Here's a little hope for you, a few ladies I know another TTC board had ovulation issues, tried clomid and that didn't work so the Dr's switched them to Femara and BAM preggo first cycle!! I hear it's more effective than clomid and I've seen a lot of success with it. 
As for the trigger shot - that should have definitely cleared your system by now, if you can hold out until Saturday then you should get a big beautiful BFP!

I'll be keeping my FX for you! I'm glad you found us, this thread is going to be a God send for those of us who have a million questions and need support!

Miss_may & twinkletoe: I'm totally with you guys right now, 10DPO bo symptoms and I feel like AF is going to burst through the door any minute now! :cry::cry:

JanRebecca: You're symptoms sound really great! I hope this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lozga

I don't have any symptoms! But last month I thought I had loads and then a BFN so probably better this way. Just hate the TWW 
fx the witch stays away from you all!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Am I the only one who thinks this week is going slowwwww?


----------



## JanRebecca

Nope- this week is dragginggggggg for me too.


----------



## Sweetesttaboo

miss_may said:


> Hi, im due to test on 22nd/23rd. I've posted a few messages on here and had little or no replies so will be nice to talk to someone around the same CD. I'm currently 9 dpo and experiencing extreme tiredness, vivid dreams and broken out in spots which is unusual for me. So fingers crossed for both of us :)
> I'm ttc #1 btw...good luck with lucky number 3 :)
> Look forward to hearing from U mookerr
> Laura x

Hi miss may
I'm due to test 22/23 too. I am also new and have had no responses to my threads so thought I'd say hi.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Dmwc5f said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for testing. Got my CD21 progesterone back and I didn't even ovulate this month :nope: looks like its back to more hormones causing depression, mood swings, acne and weight gain :( not sure how much I can do this....
> 
> Hang in there girl! We're in it together.Click to expand...

Yep Hang in there girly! I really liked the maca.. I went from having annovulatory cycles to ovulating.. so that stuff worked for me. it's normal for our bodies to skip an O cycle.. it happens sometimes.. best thing you can do is work out and try to keep your body healthy.. Unfortunately.. I know this stuff.. it just hasn't worked for me yet.. So I guess I can't say much.. Except be a PMA CHEERLEADER WOO WOO :) 

Smile ladies.. we got this!! :D


----------



## LovesMyLovey

welcome sweet!~! Glad to see so many faces (well avatars lol ) in here! :dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this week is going slowwwww?

oh not for me.. ugh.. I think it's because you guys have test day to look forward to.. It's already thursday... almost 1pm on thursday here.. I'm thinkin 1day +3 hrs of work left this week.. then camping.. (sigh)

I'm just waiting for O to get close again.. :coffee: :laundry: 

CD 2. - 2 days down.. 17 to go till Ovulation! And this time.. i'm bringin the pre-seed!


----------



## Sweetesttaboo

Thank you, hope we all get some good news this coming week


----------



## jeslyn

I bought some preseed today as well. I also got my test all ready for Saturday :)


----------



## JanRebecca

I picked up three cheapo tests yesterday with bf along - he wondered why I'm testing on Saturday already? I told him about this forum and he laughed at me testing just so I can do it with the group - ha!


----------



## miss_may

Welcome to the thread sweet! R U going to test on Saturday with the rest of us? :)

Yes this week is going so sloww!..im very emotional and moody today im almost certain af is almost here. My clearblue OPKs came today, next cycle will be the first using them so I can try to pinpoint when abouts I ovulate. I cant afford to get them every month so this will be a one off. I'm taking prenatal supplements and am super healthy, I also have 1 cup of green tea a day with honey and lemon and ive cut down on coffee and quit smoking so my body should be healthy and ready to be preggers so well see!
Is pre seed an American thing? I'm not sure if I've seen it over here? Roughly how much is it ladies?
I no I shouldn't give up yet..but im already looking forward to next cycle lol! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Ladies i do believe the big bad witch has got me! :-( cramps.have got worse and blood more red..... Not a huge amount yet but Def feels.like will be.in full force by morning, so so disappointed was so dying to test with you guys! :-(

Oh well i will still be right there with you all, all over the time zones with those BFP's flying in!!

And huge welcome to all the newbies on the thread these Girlies are just fabulous and fountains of knowledge! 

Only one.more.day ladies you can hold on! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Still very strange though 5 days early and never ever been early before?! Oh well! X


----------



## miss_may

Oh no twinkle im sorry to hear that :( 
Maybe its due to the stress of it all that you've come on early? A
Are u not going to test just incase its a bit of spotting?X


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yea twinkle-- with this being the first time it's been that early.. I wouldn't bet myself out yet.. unless it's a good strong flow.. but other than that.. with it being early.. It makes me wonder.. do u know for sure your O date???


and I'm not sure if Pre-seed is just and american thing.. you can buy it online. 
Preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant that comes with syringes so you can squirt it up there next to the cervical opening.. I hope it works for us!!! 

Hugs :hugs2: you guys!! 

Jan- thats funny ur bf got a kick out of us :) i've mentioned it to hubz and asked him if he thought it was weird.. lol he said the less intimate details about the period stuff he hears .. he'd be ok with anything lol. :D haha.. men..


----------



## Lozga

twinkletoe said:


> Ladies i do believe the big bad witch has got me! :-( cramps.have got worse and blood more red..... Not a huge amount yet but Def feels.like will be.in full force by morning, so so disappointed was so dying to test with you guys! :-(
> 
> Oh well i will still be right there with you all, all over the time zones with those BFP's flying in!!
> 
> And huge welcome to all the newbies on the thread these Girlies are just fabulous and fountains of knowledge!
> 
> Only one.more.day ladies you can hold on! Xx

Oh no hope it's just spotting and the witch doesn't show tomorrow


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks miss may and lovesmylovely.....guess you never know but will.know for sure tomorrow.i guess! 

Preseed sounds like a great addition to.the ttc collection i may have to amazon it for next cycle! I may still test if not full.flow AF tomorrow but not holding out much hope!

My hubbie thinks we are all nuts but in a good way and just.like yours lovesmylovely the less he hears about cycles and ovulation the better!  

So glad to.have you all xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks lozga you never know! X


----------



## Sweetesttaboo

miss_may said:


> Welcome to the thread sweet! R U going to test on Saturday with the rest of us? :)
> 
> Yes this week is going so sloww!..im very emotional and moody today im almost certain af is almost here. My clearblue OPKs came today, next cycle will be the first using them so I can try to pinpoint when abouts I ovulate. I cant afford to get them every month so this will be a one off. I'm taking prenatal supplements and am super healthy, I also have 1 cup of green tea a day with honey and lemon and ive cut down on coffee and quit smoking so my body should be healthy and ready to be preggers so well see!
> Is pre seed an American thing? I'm not sure if I've seen it over here? Roughly how much is it ladies?
> I no I shouldn't give up yet..but im already looking forward to next cycle lol! X

I was going to test with you all on Saturday but think I might be out :( it was all going so well. I will be thinking off you all and wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Dmwc5f

Mrs. Mafiozo said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dmwc5f said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for testing. Got my CD21 progesterone back and I didn't even ovulate this month :nope: looks like its back to more hormones causing depression, mood swings, acne and weight gain :( not sure how much I can do this....
> 
> Hang in there girl! We're in it together.Click to expand...
> 
> Keep chugging. Sorry to hear you are out. Are you taking any meds? Just wondering who's using Clomid...I might be down that path soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Clomid didn't make me ovulate. I did 2.5mg of Femara last month. Trying 5mg this month, then off to the RE


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

I miss you all today. My day has been crazy busy. 

First off, welcome to all the new comers. We love the addition to this thread. We are all in it together.

For those of u ladies who think AF is coming as long as it aint here yet we still in the game. So instead of thinking negative lets not try not to think about it at apll. I knw easier said then done. I been over here feeling and thinking the same way. Every time I feel something that is similar to the symptoms of AF I assume its coming. Well we wont knw for certain until it does. So until then....lets keep up those happy spirits!!!

Heres to hopeful thinking :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Mafiozo

Just a quick reminder that it's not over until it's over. There are so many times while TTC that I felt period like cramps...like the really bad kind AF is coming any second kind....and then it would just disappear. I haven't gotten my BFP yet, but you just have to stay positive no matter what. Happy mommy happy baby to be. :happydance:

For those of you still waiting it out for Sept. 24th let me know and I'll try to put a list together!

Also, I'll be going to the dr. soon, and was just wondering what you felt had the least side effects, Clomid or Femara? 

Baby dust to all, and all a good night. :dust:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I'm sorry twinkletoe - I hope it's just implantation bleeding, I know some women report it being like AF not just spotting....FX!!

I picked up a new pack of FRER today, I just need to have enough willpower not to pee on them before Saturday :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive. 

Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## GlamStarr85

OmiOmen said:


> I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

Hi OmiOmen,

Congrats...can you post a pic plz? We would love to see ur :bfp:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mrs. Mafiozo said:


> Just a quick reminder that it's not over until it's over. There are so many times while TTC that I felt period like cramps...like the really bad kind AF is coming any second kind....and then it would just disappear. I haven't gotten my BFP yet, but you just have to stay positive no matter what. Happy mommy happy baby to be. :happydance:
> 
> For those of you still waiting it out for Sept. 24th let me know and I'll try to put a list together!
> 
> Also, I'll be going to the dr. soon, and was just wondering what you felt had the least side effects, Clomid or Femara?
> 
> Baby dust to all, and all a good night. :dust:

Hi Mrs. Mafiozo,

I'm testing on Saturday!!!


----------



## miss_may

Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP! 
Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x


----------



## OmiOmen

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hi OmiOmen,
> 
> Congrats...can you post a pic plz? We would love to see ur :bfp:

Sure, the quality is not great though because my camera phone is a bit rubbish. It is faint but there! :haha:

View attachment 481273


----------



## twinkletoe

Huge Congrats omiomen!!! How exciting i am so.happy for you!! Heres to a very happy and healthy 9 months to you and bean! X


----------



## JanRebecca

I'm testing on Saturday AM - even though it would be abit early for me -


----------



## JanRebecca

OmiOmen said:


> I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.


Congrats to you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x

Hey miss may me too for sure i am out! Was in the middle of a really complicated case in court when i had to rush to the toilet to discover AF in full force!! But onwards and upwards for us girlie and everyone else whe the witch got this month!!

Still.dying to get all those results from everyone tomorrow and over the next few days Irish baby dust
heading to you all! 

I have a question.and sorry if it is silly but i still new at this. Ok so this cycle was 23 days so how do i know when is best to try this month? I have ordered some cheapie ovulation.sticks on amazon but if that just tells me.the day i ovulate then surely i would needed to have been having fun with.the husband so to speak in the days before that?! Sorry i so confused and really want to try and get it right this month! Also found Preseed on amazon so thats on its way too!! X


----------



## arieschick

Ok, so Im loseing my mind over here. I started haveing this milky CM about 4days before ovulation. Then it got really thick 7dpo I mean thick like lotion. I took over the counter meds for yeast infection incase that was the culprit. But the milky CM never weent away. My cervix has been high this whole time. Ranging from frim to soft. Now my AF is due in 2days (on Sunday) and I still have this milky CM and my cervix is STILL high! I've been tired and cranky all month it seems like. Also normally this close tomy AF I want alot of sweets, yesterday I ate 3 oreos and thought I would Gag! I dont even like snickers anymore and they are my Fav. All I want is fresh fruit and Vegies. I took a preg. Test Monday at planned parent hood aand it came back negative....might have been to early. I havent noticed any imlantation bleeding yet...Is it all in my head. IS my body just acting up because we have been TTC. Or is this real....Come on Sunday! IS anyone else out there haveing these same symptoms or close?


----------



## arieschick

twinkletoe said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x
> 
> Hey miss may me too for sure i am out! Was in the middle of a really complicated case in court when i had to rush to the toilet to discover AF in full force!! But onwards and upwards for us girlie and everyone else whe the witch got this month!!
> 
> Still.dying to get all those results from everyone tomorrow and over the next few days Irish baby dust
> heading to you all!
> 
> I have a question.and sorry if it is silly but i still new at this. Ok so this cycle was 23 days so how do i know when is best to try this month? I have ordered some cheapie ovulation.sticks on amazon but if that just tells me.the day i ovulate then surely i would needed to have been having fun with.the husband so to speak in the days before that?! Sorry i so confused and really want to try and get it right this month! Also found Preseed on amazon so thats on its way too!! XClick to expand...

I use an Android App called my days....have been useing it for a while to track AF and its dead on. My AF days are accurate and it tells you fertile days and ovulation day. I think my DF has been checking it out to, because he seems to want to :sex: alot on my fertile days :happydance:
:shrug:


----------



## JanRebecca

arieschick said:


> I use an Android App called my days....have been useing it for a while to track AF and its dead on. My AF days are accurate and it tells you fertile days and ovulation day. I think my DF has been checking it out to, because he seems to want to :sex: alot on my fertile days :happydance:
> :shrug:


Maybe he can 'sense' when you are ovulating. :)


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! Congrats Omi! I sure hope there's more!
.
I had to take a test at dr this morning for physical :/ BFN the nurse possibly thought i was crazy when i asked to double check it myself. i think I'm going to wait. Today is 12 DPO, and AF is due next week. Just gonna wait it out


----------



## miss_may

Congratulations omi! Amazing news :) xxx


----------



## arieschick

Yeah I thought about that.....he is very intued with me.


----------



## Lozga

OmiOmen said:


> I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

Congratulations :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Lozga

arieschick said:


> Ok, so Im loseing my mind over here. I started haveing this milky CM about 4days before ovulation. Then it got really thick 7dpo I mean thick like lotion. I took over the counter meds for yeast infection incase that was the culprit. But the milky CM never weent away. My cervix has been high this whole time. Ranging from frim to soft. Now my AF is due in 2days (on Sunday) and I still have this milky CM and my cervix is STILL high! I've been tired and cranky all month it seems like. Also normally this close tomy AF I want alot of sweets, yesterday I ate 3 oreos and thought I would Gag! I dont even like snickers anymore and they are my Fav. All I want is fresh fruit and Vegies. I took a preg. Test Monday at planned parent hood aand it came back negative....might have been to early. I havent noticed any imlantation bleeding yet...Is it all in my head. IS my body just acting up because we have been TTC. Or is this real....Come on Sunday! IS anyone else out there haveing these same symptoms or close?

I've also got lots of lotion like CM and noticed bright veins on my breasts (but after some research the veins can appear before AF shows anyway) Fx for you


----------



## RAFCHICK541

OmiOmen said:


> I got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo I got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

miss_may said:


> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x

Ohh no!! I'm sorry hun :hugs: 

I'm trying to stay optimistic but my Pre-AF tummy feelings are in full swing, not spotting or bleeding yet though! If this is not the cycle then I'm glad we'll all be together again next cycle and pretty close to in cycle days too!


----------



## ttcforlemott3

Hello everyone!
I too am ttc after having iud for 5 years. Since having it removed I've had irregular :witch:
I have had a lot of :bfn: hoping this month iS different. 15 dpo :witch: due Monday which is Sept 24 . I feel this bubble feeling ( no it's not gas) its been happening for the past few days now. Feel a lot of pressure when I sit forward.

I hope its my month :bfp:


----------



## JanRebecca

I hope it's your month too ttcforlemott3!! Good luck and welcome to our little group!


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x

miss_may....

Oh Im so sorry to hear that, plz stay on the thread with us. You are apart this. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## GlamStarr85

OmiOmen said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi OmiOmen,
> 
> Congrats...can you post a pic plz? We would love to see ur :bfp:
> 
> Sure, the quality is not great though because my camera phone is a bit rubbish. It is faint but there! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 481273Click to expand...

OmiOmen

I am extremely happy for you. Thanks for sharing with us. We love to hear both the not so good news and the great news. Good Luck with ur future endeavor:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## ttcforlemott3

Any one have that bubble like feeling?? Or am I loosing it??


----------



## miss_may

GlamStarr85 said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x
> 
> miss_may....
> 
> Oh Im so sorry to hear that, plz stay on the thread with us. You are apart this. :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Of course ill stay on the thread..at least I can have a merry time at my friends 30th tomorrow night and I had a cigarette today after quitting whoops.be back to being healthy and happy on Monday tho :) who's still testing tomorrow? Looking forward to hearing everyones results :) x


----------



## twinkletoe

:-(


----------



## miss_may

Why the sad face twinkle?


----------



## cassieakasam

Hi ladies, have had a totally crappy day. I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard. I just found out that not one but TWO ladies at work are pregnant. Both of them are "oops" pregnancies....I'm happy for them, but I can't help feeling a little jealous. When do I get my turn?!?! I've been weepy all day and super cranky i feel like this is PMS and AF is around the corner. I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I really want this month to be our month...I know this is going to sound bad but I'm tired of having sex on a schedule. Now I know that I haven't been trying as long as some of you ladies, but how do you cope with these feelings??


----------



## cassieakasam

twinkletoe said:


> :-(

:flower:
(((Hug)))


----------



## Mookerr87

Congrats on the BFP Omimen, well here's hoping there are some more in here, pretty sure so far ill be moving on to next month just got that af feeling. my fingers are crossed for all you lovelys. here's hoping there are somemore BFPs


----------



## cassieakasam

omiomen said:


> i got a line at 9dpo and 11pdo but could not tell for sure what it was but today at 12dpo i got a nice and clear (but faint) positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all those still waiting to test. :dust:

congrats!!!!!!
:d


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x
> 
> miss_may....
> 
> Oh Im so sorry to hear that, plz stay on the thread with us. You are apart this. :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course ill stay on the thread..at least I can have a merry time at my friends 30th tomorrow night and I had a cigarette today after quitting whoops.be back to being healthy and happy on Monday tho :) who's still testing tomorrow? Looking forward to hearing everyones results :) xClick to expand...

Im still testing tmrw...I hate that a few of u are out it makes me not wanna test. I just wanna wait til AF comes to let me knw im not preggos. I dnt want the disappointment of testing and gettin :bfn:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

GlamStarr85 said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x
> 
> miss_may....
> 
> Oh Im so sorry to hear that, plz stay on the thread with us. You are apart this. :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course ill stay on the thread..at least I can have a merry time at my friends 30th tomorrow night and I had a cigarette today after quitting whoops.be back to being healthy and happy on Monday tho :) who's still testing tomorrow? Looking forward to hearing everyones results :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Im still testing tmrw...I hate that a few of u are out it makes me not wanna test. I just wanna wait til AF comes to let me knw im not preggos. I dnt want the disappointment of testing and gettin :bfn:Click to expand...

Ditto Glam.


----------



## Mookerr87

i got my :bfp: ladies.
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cassieakasam

Mookerr87 said:


> i got my :bfp: ladies.

CONGRATS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lozga

Mookerr87 said:


> i got my :bfp: ladies.

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Lozga

BFN for me but is too early for me to test so staying positive (trying) fx for everyone else testing today


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations Mookerr87.


----------



## miss_may

Yay mookerr! Congratulations! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Congrats mookerr!!! So exciting!!

Fx for you lozga!! Still early for you hopefully that bfp is just around the corner!

Good luck to all the other Saturday testers really looking forward to seeing those bfps coming in!! 
Baby dust to all! X


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Just been to the loo at work and af has officially arrived so im out for tomorrow ladies!...good luck to everyone for tomorrow. Someone has to be the lucky BFP!
> Bit sad but got to hide it at work :( ah well..looking forward to next cycle and sharing it every step of the way with eachother x
> 
> miss_may....
> 
> Oh Im so sorry to hear that, plz stay on the thread with us. You are apart this. :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course ill stay on the thread..at least I can have a merry time at my friends 30th tomorrow night and I had a cigarette today after quitting whoops.be back to being healthy and happy on Monday tho :) who's still testing tomorrow? Looking forward to hearing everyones results :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Im still testing tmrw...I hate that a few of u are out it makes me not wanna test. I just wanna wait til AF comes to let me knw im not preggos. I dnt want the disappointment of testing and gettin :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto Glam.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed girlies for the testing today!Positive thoughts!

Who is planning for next month ? I will be trying preseed does anyone use it? Does it have good reports?


----------



## JanRebecca

Congrats Mooker!

BFN for me. :( But still on the early side.


----------



## GlamStarr85

ttcforlemott3 said:


> Any one have that bubble like feeling?? Or am I loosing it??

Ttcforlemott3,

No ur not loosing it. I been having that feeling for the past 2 days. I thought i was going crazy cuz i had no idea why it was happening. But i think its over now


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mookerr87 said:


> i got my :bfp: ladies.

Awww congrats now ur a mom2be. I couldnt be happier for u &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Mookerr87 said:


> i got my :bfp: ladies.

Congratulations Mooker!!!:happydance:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

Im scared to test bcuz Im feeling some major cramps and got this bubbly feeling in my stomach. I think it maybe my AF so I wanna wait to see wat happens later today.


----------



## GlamStarr85

And my temp went down today from 98.34 to 97.90 its still above my coverline but since it decreased that much its a sign that AF is coming :shrug:


----------



## RAFCHICK541

BFN for me ladies! 12 DPO today so I'm not going to test again this cycle AF should be here in a couple of days. 

Glam I know how you feel, I was a little scared to pee on a stick this morning too, it never gets easier seeing that oneliner but after 13 cycles you kind of expect it.


----------



## Mookerr87

Well ladies looks like I will be moving onto the October thread with some of you. Apperently the test I posted is an error, funny how it's not in the instructions of it being a posibility though. The clock should not be in the display window when it turns positive. I decided to use the rest of my Pregnancy tests this morning just for the hell and SURPRISE! there all F***ing negative. I'm so hear broken, I even had my hubby read me the results while i was folding laundry expecting a negative, but no he was super excited cause it said YES+, I haven't even broken the news to him yet cause i am so hurt and embarassed. I have this lovely dark CM now which leads me to believe that B***H AF will show her face by tonight. I'm so angry and hurt! First Response will be hearing from me Monday Morning and i have NOTHING nice to say. I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you testing.
:hug:
Mookerr


----------



## ttcforlemott3

Mookerr87 said:


> i got my :bfp: ladies.

Congrads love buggs. I pray you have a very healthy Baby!!!!!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Oh my goodness Mooker that is a cruel wicked thing to happen, I'm soo sorry hun :-(


----------



## twinkletoe

So so sorry mooker that is just cruel. I hope you are ok x


----------



## cassieakasam

Mooker, that is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry ((((((HUG)))))


----------



## twinkletoe

Ok girlies we gotta get this thread back up and running so plans for next month, new things to try, any tips on when and how many times is best for having fun with the otherhalf?! I just trying to think of best way forward to next month for us all! All i know is that we will be there together and massive baby dust to those still in the game this month!! Looking forward to those bfps coming in! xx


----------



## cassieakasam

AFM...still a very very faint line probably an evap line :( 
I'm getting more AF symptoms so I'm probably out. I'm just waiting to see.


----------



## cassieakasam

twinkletoe said:


> Ok girlies we gotta get this thread back up and running so plans for next month, new things to try, any tips on when and how many times is best for having fun with the otherhalf?! I just trying to think of best way forward to next month for us all! All i know is that we will be there together and massive baby dust to those still in the game this month!! Looking forward to those bfps coming in! xx

Hubby and I have decided to go in the city and spend a couple days there. If AF shows I'm going to ask the doctor if I can add Gonal-F to the femara that I'm taking. I need more than one follicle!!! We will continue to use preseed and I'm going to order some Maca as well. 
FXD for the rest of you still waiting yo test and lots of sticky baby dust to all of us :D


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hey ladies :flower:

No sign of AF yet for me but I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow or Tuesday! This weird cycle is driving me nuts and I can't wait for it to over now so I can start again.

This time I'm going to be charting and using opk as normal and I honestly don't know what else we can do other than BD everyday, dh would love that! LOL

We are going to the UK on vacation mid October for 2 weeks and I still have so much to do before we leave so hopefully that will keep my mind occupied this cycle and maybe a BFP before we go!!


----------



## miss_may

Hello ladies, hope you are having a nice Sunday :)
I drowned my sorrows a little last night so im on the sofa hungover today lol! 
Going out on the town just made me realise even more how much I wanna stay in rubbing a big bump!
This cycle we are using clear blue opks amd I bought some concieve plus lube which seems just as good if not better than pre seed so might give those a go :) hopefully October is our month girlies! Hoping for a July baby, half my family are July babies including me so maybe its a lucky month :) 
Sorry to hear that you are out Cassie hope you have a relaxing few days break with your hubby 
Where in the UK are you going RAF? Sounds great! Wish I had something to keep my mind occupied. I need some tips for things to do so I dont obsess if anyone has any?
And yeah lets start up the new thread who's gunna do it?? Looking forward to next cycle..waiting for AF to bugger off so we can get started hehe :)
X


----------



## RAFCHICK541

We're going to be visiting my family in the west midlands area and traveling around visiting friends/sightseeing so pretty much everywhere lol


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mookerr87 said:


> Well ladies looks like I will be moving onto the October thread with some of you. Apperently the test I posted is an error, funny how it's not in the instructions of it being a posibility though. The clock should not be in the display window when it turns positive. I decided to use the rest of my Pregnancy tests this morning just for the hell and SURPRISE! there all F***ing negative. I'm so hear broken, I even had my hubby read me the results while i was folding laundry expecting a negative, but no he was super excited cause it said YES+, I haven't even broken the news to him yet cause i am so hurt and embarassed. I have this lovely dark CM now which leads me to believe that B***H AF will show her face by tonight. I'm so angry and hurt! First Response will be hearing from me Monday Morning and i have NOTHING nice to say. I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you testing.
> :hug:
> Mookerr

Awwww no way Mookerr. Im so sorry :cry: :cry: I can only imagine how u feel rite now. I wish we all can come be there for u. Just knw we are here for u thru this thread. I got a :bfn: yesterday so im moving on to the next mnth with you. This time i got some digital ovulation tests so there wont be no mistaking if im fertile or not. Of course gonna use preseed and soft cups. Other than that im not doing too much different from last mnth.


----------



## GlamStarr85

cassieakasam said:


> AFM...still a very very faint line probably an evap line :(
> I'm getting more AF symptoms so I'm probably out. I'm just waiting to see.

Hi cassieakasam,

Im getting more symptoms as well. So im just sitting bck waiting for her to show her ugly face :wacko:


----------



## twinkletoe

Love it girlies onwards and upwards! Looking forward to new cycle too. Now i know i kinda asked this before but i am still confused i have bought internet cheapies opks now do they just tell the DAY you ovulate or a few days before ? Or should i splash out and buy clearblue or something? Just dont know! But hoping July babies are our babies!

So know what you mean miss may i kinda did the same last night and just want to be rubbing my.wee bump instead of bumping into.everyone at the bar! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

GlamStarr85 said:


> cassieakasam said:
> 
> 
> AFM...still a very very faint line probably an evap line :(
> I'm getting more AF symptoms so I'm probably out. I'm just waiting to see.
> 
> Hi cassieakasam,
> 
> Im getting more symptoms as well. So im just sitting bck waiting for her to show her ugly face :wacko:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed girlies!! Hooe the big bad witch stays away X


----------



## tashalouiseb

I had a negative test today at 10DPO NOT fmu! Do you think i could still be in with a chance?? Had some slight cramping 2 :( ... Period due in 4 days! Hopefully the witch will stay away!! FX. Baby dust to all :)


----------



## cassieakasam

I think I'm going to switch to digital tests next month. I think I have "line eye" :)
I'm going for a blood test tomorrow so one way or the other I will know for sure.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

tashalouiseb said:


> I had a negative test today at 10DPO NOT fmu! Do you think i could still be in with a chance?? Had some slight cramping 2 :( ... Period due in 4 days! Hopefully the witch will stay away!! FX. Baby dust to all :)

Definitely still in with a chance try testing again at 12 dpo. According to fertility friend 10dpo is the average day for a false negative before a bfp!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :D


----------



## RAFCHICK541

cassieakasam said:


> I think I'm going to switch to digital tests next month. I think I have "line eye" :)
> I'm going for a blood test tomorrow so one way or the other I will no for sure.

FX for bfp bloodtest :D


----------



## tashalouiseb

RAFCHICK541 said:


> tashalouiseb said:
> 
> 
> I had a negative test today at 10DPO NOT fmu! Do you think i could still be in with a chance?? Had some slight cramping 2 :( ... Period due in 4 days! Hopefully the witch will stay away!! FX. Baby dust to all :)
> 
> Definitely still in with a chance try testing again at 12 dpo. According to fertility friend 10dpo is the average day for a false negative before a bfp!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :DClick to expand...

I will test again in the morning with FMU and if negative im going to wait until my period is due :) TTC is sooo frustrating!! Especially after a loss :( BabyDust :hugs:


----------



## GlamStarr85

cassieakasam said:


> I think I'm going to switch to digital tests next month. I think I have "line eye" :)
> I'm going for a blood test tomorrow so one way or the other I will know for sure.

I feel the same way. I already bought the clearblue digital ovulation test. It wont be no mistaken this time. No more tryna see if its pos or not. Digital will tell you clearly yes or no...so much better this way.


----------



## R22

Mookerr87 said:


> Well ladies looks like I will be moving onto the October thread with some of you. Apperently the test I posted is an error, funny how it's not in the instructions of it being a posibility though. The clock should not be in the display window when it turns positive. I decided to use the rest of my Pregnancy tests this morning just for the hell and SURPRISE! there all F***ing negative. I'm so hear broken, I even had my hubby read me the results while i was folding laundry expecting a negative, but no he was super excited cause it said YES+, I haven't even broken the news to him yet cause i am so hurt and embarassed. I have this lovely dark CM now which leads me to believe that B***H AF will show her face by tonight. I'm so angry and hurt! First Response will be hearing from me Monday Morning and i have NOTHING nice to say. I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you testing.
> :hug:
> Mookerr

Mookerr....so sorry! I would be pissed too!!


----------



## R22

Hey all, I did not test on Saturday. Had family over and was unable to. I will be testing tomorrow morning but I do not feel confident it will be a BFP. Will let you all know in the morning. 

Congrats to Omi!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Mookerr87 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies looks like I will be moving onto the October thread with some of you. Apperently the test I posted is an error, funny how it's not in the instructions of it being a posibility though. The clock should not be in the display window when it turns positive. I decided to use the rest of my Pregnancy tests this morning just for the hell and SURPRISE! there all F***ing negative. I'm so hear broken, I even had my hubby read me the results while i was folding laundry expecting a negative, but no he was super excited cause it said YES+, I haven't even broken the news to him yet cause i am so hurt and embarassed. I have this lovely dark CM now which leads me to believe that B***H AF will show her face by tonight. I'm so angry and hurt! First Response will be hearing from me Monday Morning and i have NOTHING nice to say. I will be praying and keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you testing.
> :hug:
> Mookerr
> 
> AWW MOOKER!!! :hugs2: Yea.. i'd be so pissed too!! Man.. I was looking back at what all I missed this weekend.. and now I'm angry for you!!! Over the past couple of years I've had that happen to me 3 times.. all with digital tests!. Pregnant.. when I'm not.. how are you supposed to trust them when they're wrong!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I don't have time to look back through everything right now to see if there's any weekend BFP's. we drank a little bit too much last night at the lake, to grill out for my mom-in-laws birthday steak dinner.. we all ended up eating junk .. so I'm off to go have her birthday dinner now.. will be back on this evening to catch up. 


HUGS AND LOVES TO ALL!!!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, just saying hello. I'm going to practice patience, and try to not stress about anything. Its becoming nerve wrecking..


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm really sorry Mookerr87. :hugs:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Well ladies AF showed up rite on time so I am definitely moving in to next month. No worries tho this was just my first time ttc. Although it would have been nice to get it on the first try.

Heres to next month testing :winkwink:


----------



## GlamStarr85

So since the thread name has changed its safe to assume that we are gonna continue on this thread for next month.


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry that the nasty witch got you glamstart Im right there with you hun getting ready for.next month. My cheapie opks arrived this.morning as did my preseed so ready.to get busy so to speak!


----------



## twinkletoe

I am assuming name change means we stay put! Hope so easier that way!


----------



## R22

Well I got the "BFN" this morning and of course right after that the witch arrived. Two days ahead of schedule. October here we come!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry about the big bad witch R22 she came early for me too! 

Does anyone know with the internet cheapies opk's how you know when to start ie is it best for both lines to be as dark as eachother?


----------



## JanRebecca

AF should come today - although it's been known to show up a week late sometimes. I didn't test this morning - I will tomorrow am again if AF hasn't reared her ugly head by tonight. Most of my symptoms seem to have calmed down - the stomach cramping is almost gone, lower back pain much better. I'm not sure what's going on anymore but I'm getting really frustrated with things. :( 

What exactly is preseed and what does it do? I see so many of you talking about it.


----------



## twinkletoe

As far as i know ( with my very limited knowledge of these things) it is simply a sperm friendly lubricant that can be used externally and internally using a syringe. Most lubricants can harm the sperm but this one just helps them along their merry way so to speak!


----------



## RAFCHICK541

I'm sorry the bitchy witchy bitch-face got you Glam and R22! I think she's gearing up to get me too - I'm having dull but light AF cramps this morning :( but I'm glad you'll all be here with me next cycle (of course I would prefer you all had BFP's instead but you know what I mean LOL)

FX she stays away for you JanRebecca and Jeslyn!!

Who else is still in the game this cycle?


----------



## Lozga

I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Lozga said:


> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see


FX for you!!


----------



## Mookerr87

Lozga said:


> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see

FX'ed crossed for you, We need some more BFPS in this group. I order myself some fertilaid & fertilaid increased cm + pre seed, see if that helps any. Have any of you in here tried that stuff? I asked a question about it in the the first trimester group and it started shit between other users and there beliefs lol, so I'm going to stick in my own thread where I don't have to worry about pissing people off as much lol.


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Mookerr87 said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see
> 
> FX'ed crossed for you, We need some more BFPS in this group. I order myself some fertilaid & fertilaid increased cm + pre seed, see if that helps any. Have any of you in here tried that stuff? I asked a question about it in the the first trimester group and it started shit between other users and there beliefs lol, so I'm going to stick in my own thread where I don't have to worry about pissing people off as much lol.Click to expand...

I haven't used it and don't really know much about it but LMAO @you causing trouble in another thread! Stay here where it's safe Mooker :tease:


----------



## jeslyn

Were all in this together ladies! its so nice to have all of you in this journey


----------



## miss_may

What exactly is fertilaid mookerr? I've ordered some concieve plus lube..which supports the little spermies and helps them on there way too. Has any one heard of it or used it? 
It was slightly cheaper than preeseed so its the only reason I've bought it lol. 
Jeez Louise...ttc does get expensive doesn't it? I cant afford to carry on with the expensive supplements, digi opks and sperm friendly lube every cycle its getting too much lol. 
How does everyone manage?
I can afford it I just resent spending the money every month lol
That nasty bitchy witch (as U put it RAF haha) has gone today so we R back to trying tonight :) 
I am looking forward to this half of the cycle but that dreaded 2ww scares the hell outta me!! X


----------



## miss_may

Lozga said:


> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see

FX! FX! FX! Xxx


----------



## cassieakasam

So things are super weird. I was expecting AF a.m so i didnt even think to collect my FMU however when i wiped....TMI WARNING.... I was greeted with dark dark brown CM/blood(??) I've never had this before. Could this be implantation?? To make matters worse my doctor has not called me back so I can't do a blood test yet. I'm trying to hold my pee at work for 4 hours so that I can sneak off and POAS. My cramps that I had on Saturday and Sunday have gone away. ARRRRGH!!!!


----------



## JanRebecca

I think AF is on it's way - sooooooo depressed this afternoon. I so thought this was 'our' month . UGH! I want work to be over so I can go home and have a good cry. :nope:


----------



## miss_may

I dont no Cassie it could be..how many dpo are you? As I thi k implantation can occur anywhere between 6 and 12dpo, 9 being about average. If its nit full flow then maybe it is? Try and POAS and let us no! 
Fingers crossed for you hun!
Oh Jan U can have a good cry on our cyber shoulders! I no its crappy its exactly how I felt on Friday and everyone else who's had a visit from nasty AF this cycle no doubt so we are all with you. Its still not over til she shows tho so FX for you also sweet! X


----------



## Lozga

miss_may said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see
> 
> FX! FX! FX! XxxClick to expand...

Thanks but starting to feel like AF is on her way. Did a test this evening and another BFN


----------



## cassieakasam

miss_may said:


> I dont no Cassie it could be..how many dpo are you? As I thi k implantation can occur anywhere between 6 and 12dpo, 9 being about average. If its nit full flow then maybe it is? Try and POAS and let us no!
> Fingers crossed for you hun!
> Oh Jan U can have a good cry on our cyber shoulders! I no its crappy its exactly how I felt on Friday and everyone else who's had a visit from nasty AF this cycle no doubt so we are all with you. Its still not over til she shows tho so FX for you also sweet! X

Today I am 12 DPO...I took my trigger shout on september 10th CD13 @ 9:00pm and had my IUI on CD14. I think I either ovulated late CD14 or early CD 15. I have one more hour before I can POAS.


----------



## miss_may

Lozga said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see
> 
> FX! FX! FX! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks but starting to feel like AF is on her way. Did a test this evening and another BFNClick to expand...

:growlmad:
I'm sorry to hear that :(
Really thought we'd have more bfps on this thread! I have a feeling for next month tho so we've all just got to stay positive.
X


----------



## jeslyn

I really want an excuse for this extra 10lbs I've accumulated! LOL


----------



## miss_may

cassieakasam said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> I dont no Cassie it could be..how many dpo are you? As I thi k implantation can occur anywhere between 6 and 12dpo, 9 being about average. If its nit full flow then maybe it is? Try and POAS and let us no!
> Fingers crossed for you hun!
> Oh Jan U can have a good cry on our cyber shoulders! I no its crappy its exactly how I felt on Friday and everyone else who's had a visit from nasty AF this cycle no doubt so we are all with you. Its still not over til she shows tho so FX for you also sweet! X
> 
> Today I am 12 DPO...I took my trigger shout on september 10th CD13 @ 9:00pm and had my IUI on CD14. I think I either ovulated late CD14 or early CD 15. I have one more hour before I can POAS.Click to expand...

im sorry im still a bit of a dummy l, what us a trigger shot? IUI? 
I forget about the time zones everyone is in..its 10pm here im in bed watching telly lol. Aw fingers crossed for U when U finish work!


----------



## twinkletoe

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Mookerr87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see
> 
> FX'ed crossed for you, We need some more BFPS in this group. I order myself some fertilaid & fertilaid increased cm + pre seed, see if that helps any. Have any of you in here tried that stuff? I asked a question about it in the the first trimester group and it started shit between other users and there beliefs lol, so I'm going to stick in my own thread where I don't have to worry about pissing people off as much lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't used it and don't really know much about it but LMAO @you causing trouble in another thread! Stay here where it's safe Mooker :tease:Click to expand...

I agree its safe here mookerr although i dont even know what is fertilaid is can anyone explain?!

I am getting.excited about next month and getting busy!! Thank goodness we have eachother to get through.it all!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see
> 
> FX! FX! FX! XxxClick to expand...

Dito FX FX FX!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

cassieakasam said:


> So things are super weird. I was expecting AF a.m so i didnt even think to collect my FMU however when i wiped....TMI WARNING.... I was greeted with dark dark brown CM/blood(??) I've never had this before. Could this be implantation?? To make matters worse my doctor has not called me back so I can't do a blood test yet. I'm trying to hold my pee at work for 4 hours so that I can sneak off and POAS. My cramps that I had on Saturday and Sunday have gone away. ARRRRGH!!!!

 FX it was implantation bleeding hun.keep us up to date! X


----------



## twinkletoe

JanRebecca said:


> I think AF is on it's way - sooooooo depressed this afternoon. I so thought this was 'our' month . UGH! I want work to be over so I can go home and have a good cry. :nope:

Hope the big bad witch stayed away hun! Let us know x


----------



## cassieakasam

miss_may said:


> cassieakasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> I dont no Cassie it could be..how many dpo are you? As I thi k implantation can occur anywhere between 6 and 12dpo, 9 being about average. If its nit full flow then maybe it is? Try and POAS and let us no!
> Fingers crossed for you hun!
> Oh Jan U can have a good cry on our cyber shoulders! I no its crappy its exactly how I felt on Friday and everyone else who's had a visit from nasty AF this cycle no doubt so we are all with you. Its still not over til she shows tho so FX for you also sweet! X
> 
> Today I am 12 DPO...I took my trigger shout on september 10th CD13 @ 9:00pm and had my IUI on CD14. I think I either ovulated late CD14 or early CD 15. I have one more hour before I can POAS.Click to expand...
> 
> im sorry im still a bit of a dummy l, what us a trigger shot? IUI?
> I forget about the time zones everyone is in..its 10pm here im in bed watching telly lol. Aw fingers crossed for U when U finish work!Click to expand...

LOL, no worries. A trigger shot is an HCG shot that forces you to ovulate 12-36 hours after taking it. An Intrauterine insemination (IUI) is a procedure that involves placing sperm inside a woman's uterus. 
I couldn't hold it for 4 hours so I'm just going to test tomorrow a.m.


----------



## tekkitten

I want to join! I have to try my best not to test before haha  The 21st is about 4ish days after AF is due, and also my birthday ;)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mookerr87 said:


> Lozga said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in at the mo. af due on Thursday so we'll see
> 
> FX'ed crossed for you, We need some more BFPS in this group. I order myself some fertilaid & fertilaid increased cm + pre seed, see if that helps any. Have any of you in here tried that stuff? I asked a question about it in the the first trimester group and it started shit between other users and there beliefs lol, so I'm going to stick in my own thread where I don't have to worry about pissing people off as much lol.Click to expand...


I've never heard of fertilaid.. but will try it if I can FIND IT!! I did get a giggle about the arguing in the other thread... I'll brb.. :gun: Nobody messes with my girls lol jk.. i won't do that.. (bad Rene') :grr: <- i love smilies lol

Well it's a definite go for OCTOBER TIMEZONE TESTERS!!! WOOT!! I think we should stay together even after we get our bfps!! considering the other shenanigans we've all seemed to put up with, with the other ehem:coffee: _ _ _ on this site... 

I'm sorry there's been no BFPS yet!! I wish I could wave my magic wand and give you all big ol' :holly: <- tee hee 

Sorry I wasn't on today to keep up to date.. busy day! Talk to you all soon! 
:hugs2:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

tekkitten said:


> I want to join! I have to try my best not to test before haha  The 21st is about 4ish days after AF is due, and also my birthday ;)

welcome kitten!! :happydance: yay more friends 

ok time for :sleep: for me!


----------



## tekkitten

Friends are awesome :D Woop!

And your post made me laugh haha


----------



## Misscalais

Can I join too ladies? AF will be due around. 17-20th so will be testing then. I'm so over waiting for o to happen as well lol feels like its taking forever.


----------



## JanRebecca

I'm officially out - AF came.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

JanRebecca said:


> I'm officially out - AF came.

Aw Jan- :hugs2: it's ok.. we're going to get it this cycle!!! do you track your ovulation?

afm- cd7, woke up this morning to a huge temp rise.. it rose to post O temps...??? WTF :gun: and I had 2 major cramps last night.. one kind of hurt.. the other one felt weird.. It wasnt exactly a cramp.. but i was laying in bed with hubs and all of a sudden I got really really ehem:coffee: "in the mood" :blush: he was sleeping so there wasn't much I could do.. Not to say i didn't try lol.. :dohh: when I did he moved my hand up to his chest and just held it while he slept.. lol. :haha: 
anyways.. it was weird.. I just had this cramp and it was kind of orgasmic :blush: or something like that.. it stayed for a little bit.. then went away.. maybe that was the female equivalent to the male "blue balls" situation.. i have no idea.. it was weird.. and this morning I had a huge temp spike... I'm really curious to see what my temp is tomorrow.. 
Because I'm supposed to be on CD 7... ?!?!?!?!?!?!?! This cycle and last cycle have been really weird.. and it's kind of pissing me off.. because I've charted 26 cycles.. and never had this stuff happen before.. weird!

The other weird thing is I'm still having the pink/brown spotting, barely now.. but it's still there with some ewcm. it never turned in to a flow.. so I assumed it was my period because of my temps being low.
Since I didn't temp regularly last cycle I didn't determine when O date was.. I just went off when I had my big amount of healthy EWCM.. and my temp went to 97.4 (that's usually a LOW post O temp and I've had that several times as a Pre O temp as well) 97.9 is the usual post O temp.. i'm so gosh darn confused.. maybe i didn't ovulate and just now am or something.. 
I want to punch my ovaries right now.. both of them...


----------



## GlamStarr85

Im hoping you ladies are ready for another month of trying to conceive. No doubts that its not gonna happen this time. Only positive thoughts on this thread. More :bfp: this time around. Please share what u all plan to do differently or wat u will continue to do. Lets help each other. 

This time im using clearblue digital opks, preseed, and softcups....plus more :sex:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

pre-seed.. and lots of :sex: lol dh is actually excited to use the preseed which is awesome so hopefully we catch that eggy this month! 

If I can ever figure out what's going on with my cycle.. i'll go pick up some OPK's.. and give them another try..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

what are soft cups?? I've seen several posts about them on this site.. but never looked them up.. Google.. here I come


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi WhenWillI :wave: 

Good to see you here!!


----------



## cassieakasam

I'm out AF came...I think. Doctor wants me to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound and will send me for a blood test then. I think I'm going to ask for either Follistim or Gonal-f, Femara alone is only giving me one follicle. 
Lots of baby dust to those still waiting to test.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

cassieakasam said:


> I'm out AF came...I think. Doctor wants me to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound and will send me for a blood test then. I think I'm going to ask for either Follistim or Gonal-f, Femara alone is only giving me one follicle.
> Lots of baby dust to those still waiting to test.

oh cassie I'm sorry the :witch: got ya!!! :hugs2: it's always so discouraging. We'll get it though! We will!! Gotta keep the PMA thoughts up!!!!


----------



## WhenWillI

Hi Loves, :hi:

Thank you.

To All,

I am new to BnB. A little about me, me 26,DH 29. TTC since 6 months. I was diagnosed with PCOS. Am on third round of clomid. 100 mg (no ovulation), 150mg(ovulated), 150mg this cycle( am not sure). 
I got a positive OPK on CD14. used clear blue digi opk. Today is my CD24. 
It is so nice to join you people. I am looking forward to many BFP's this month. 

Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.


----------



## Chasity09

Hi everyone! Hope its okay if I join in. Little about me im 21 DH is 22 we have been married since sept 2010 and were trying a little before so around 2 1/2 yrs!! Went to the doctor on the 18th because of my irregular cycle he prescribed prometrium calendar days 20th= end of month for AF to come and Clomid cd 5-9. AF showed today and I was actually excited even though I feel like blah :/ ready to try clomid and hoping for our BFP will be testing in Oct around the 21st i think :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

WhenWillI said:


> Hi Loves, :hi:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> To All,
> 
> I am new to BnB. A little about me, me 26,DH 29. TTC since 6 months. I was diagnosed with PCOS. Am on third round of clomid. 100 mg (no ovulation), 150mg(ovulated), 150mg this cycle( am not sure).
> I got a positive OPK on CD14. used clear blue digi opk. Today is my CD24.
> It is so nice to join you people. I am looking forward to many BFP's this month.
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.

Hi miss lady :) :wave:

Our stories are pretty similar. me 24, hubs is 27. Been ttc for a long time. I've not done any of the clomid so I have no expertise with it.. but have tried Maca a while back.. "its natures clomid" LOVED IT!! 
PCOS runs in my family. I've not been diagnosed, but my twin sister, my older sister, younger sister, and aunts all have PCOS, so I assume I've got it (because of the extra dark hairs i get on my face ... I hate grooming it.. it's SOO defemenizing!! OH makes fun of me sometimes saying if we ever go broke i can join the circus :grr:
I was having long cycles and had an annovulatory cycle that lasted 60 days long, so I was recommended Maca from a friend and tried it.. and it shortened up my cycle.. and gave me GREAT EWCM!! I only used it for 2 cycles and stopped because along with it, I started temping and charting. Since then.. out of the 27 cycles i've been charting.. i've only had 1 other annov cycle.. (unless this cycle was.. it's really thrown me off due to odd temps.. odd spotting.. and high temp today, occompanied with cramps and weird feeling in bbs today.. I'm almost wondering if I'm O'ing now.. (JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU KNOW YOUR BODY!!) But i've never heard of O'ing after 13 days of brown/pink cm (it got a little heavier but never turned in to a red flow) :shrug: Oh and I went camping with his parents for his mom's bday this last weekend so it was easy to forget the weird af and just enjoy ourselves. so I'm just waiting it out for normalcy to return..
It's hilarious when you're actually ANXIOUS to temp the next morning!! So.. this waiting thing is kind of boring.. and i'm really happy to have good lady friends to see me through it! 

P.S.. I like to chat :) and sometimes my posts are books lol so I hope you don't mind :)

I can't wait to see some :bfp: on here!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Chasity09 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope its okay if I join in. Little about me im 21 DH is 22 we have been married since sept 2010 and were trying a little before so around 2 1/2 yrs!! Went to the doctor on the 18th because of my irregular cycle he prescribed prometrium calendar days 20th= end of month for AF to come and Clomid cd 5-9. AF showed today and I was actually excited even though I feel like blah :/ ready to try clomid and hoping for our BFP will be testing in Oct around the 21st i think :)

Hi Chasity! :wave: 
:happydance: YAY more friends!

I think we need to gather an active friends list here so we know who all is here so I can try to learn everyones names and get to know ya! :hugs2:


----------



## WhenWillI

LOL... I actually love reading long notes :)
I got Maca this month, but haven't tried it.. I will give it a try next month. I am not sure i ovulated this month, so do not know when to expect the witch. I haven't tested yet as I don't know about my ovulation. 
I did post my last Month's chart in my other post. Please take a look and let me know what u think.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yea I was just looking back and saw it.. i literally pulled up two screens and had them next to eachother so I could do some comparison.. your temps are definitely higher PreO this cycle.. but it really could be due to the clomid or something.. :shrug: if it wasn't for the af you had.. I'd say :test:!!! but it looks like we're kind of in the same boat! I can't wait to see what happens!
where are you from?


----------



## WhenWillI

Hi Chastity,

Good to see you here and here's wishing luck with you clomid cycle.


----------



## WhenWillI

LovesMyLovey said:


> yea I was just looking back and saw it.. i literally pulled up two screens and had them next to eachother so I could do some comparison.. your temps are definitely higher PreO this cycle.. but it really could be due to the clomid or something.. :shrug: if it wasn't for the af you had.. I'd say :test:!!! but it looks like we're kind of in the same boat! I can't wait to see what happens!
> where are you from?


Thank you Loves:)
I am from Missouri. 
The reason I posted the thread was because I have a stabbing pain in my lower abdomen on the right side since yesterday. It is almost similar to the pain after a intense ab workout. I never had this before.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

WhenWillI said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> yea I was just looking back and saw it.. i literally pulled up two screens and had them next to eachother so I could do some comparison.. your temps are definitely higher PreO this cycle.. but it really could be due to the clomid or something.. :shrug: if it wasn't for the af you had.. I'd say :test:!!! but it looks like we're kind of in the same boat! I can't wait to see what happens!
> where are you from?
> 
> 
> Thank you Loves:)
> I am from Missouri.
> The reason I posted the thread was because I have a stabbing pain in my lower abdomen on the right side since yesterday. It is almost similar to the pain after a intense ab workout. I never had this before.Click to expand...

OMG.. I live in Kansas! Lol we're neighbors! lol we live in a small town outside of Topeka. lol oh this is cool. 
Is the stabbing pain in your ovary area? or higher or lower?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ok, so I was going back through my old posts to find out more about this stuff that's going on with me.. and I have had that spotting stuff for 13 DAYS!!

It started on 9/14 as light brown light pink ewcm that lasted for 5 days.. then it got a little heavier on 9/18. On 9/19 My temp dipped down to the normal PreO temp and I had brown/rust colored cm I thought it was my af but it never turned red. I only felt that I needed tampons over the weekend and only used 7 for the whole "af".. On sunday it went back to brown/pink cm and today 9/25 it's now gone and my temp is back up to post O temp.. 

IS THAT WEIRD OR WHAT!!! :sigh: :shrug:
WTF!?!?!?!?!

CALLING ON NORMALCY TO RETURN!!!

PS>> I know we came up with Timezone Testers but I thought of another cute name for our thread since our thread name hasn't changed yet.. if anyone is interested?

STICKY BEAN DREAM TEAM!

It was inspired by a post I wrote in my old thread a couple years ago.. what do ladies think?


----------



## Chasity09

Hi!! thank you so much :)


----------



## cassieakasam

October will be our month!!!!!!! I'm going to head back to the gym, stock up on the Pre-seed...lots and lots of BDing. Good luck ladies!!!

BTW - I like the sticky bean dream team :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Love love love Sticky Bean Dream Team! That is a keeper i think! Well done loves my lovely! 

And a massive hello to all the new recruits on the thread so happy to see you all!!

This month i am trying preseed (never used before) and clearblue opks (never used either) so i am excited to get started now!!  Dont know when to start testing with.the.opks though as last cycle was only 23 days so i am a bit confused what to do this month?! Any advice when to start testing as these clearblue.opks arent the cheapest! :-/

Have a really positive feeling for us all This month come on bfps !! X


----------



## miss_may

Love sticky bean dream team!
Hello to all the newbies and good luck for October! I'll also be testing on the 21st!

This is also my first cycle of using clear lie opks, I did my first one this morning (cd6) as that's what it states on the box. The box says to do it in the morning but I have read various comments about doing it around midday. There is no way im poas in work, but is 6pm too late when I finish work do U think?
Im also using concieve plus lube this cycle...fingers crossed this cycle! X


----------



## WhenWillI

LovesMyLovey said:


> WhenWillI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> yea I was just looking back and saw it.. i literally pulled up two screens and had them next to eachother so I could do some comparison.. your temps are definitely higher PreO this cycle.. but it really could be due to the clomid or something.. :shrug: if it wasn't for the af you had.. I'd say :test:!!! but it looks like we're kind of in the same boat! I can't wait to see what happens!
> where are you from?
> 
> 
> Thank you Loves:)
> I am from Missouri.
> The reason I posted the thread was because I have a stabbing pain in my lower abdomen on the right side since yesterday. It is almost similar to the pain after a intense ab workout. I never had this before.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.. I live in Kansas! Lol we're neighbors! lol we live in a small town outside of Topeka. lol oh this is cool.
> Is the stabbing pain in your ovary area? or higher or lower?Click to expand...

That is so cool.... 
My pain is in the ovary area. I guess it is not bad as yesterday.


----------



## WhenWillI

miss_may said:


> Love sticky bean dream team!
> Hello to all the newbies and good luck for October! I'll also be testing on the 21st!
> 
> This is also my first cycle of using clear lie opks, I did my first one this morning (cd6) as that's what it states on the box. The box says to do it in the morning but I have read various comments about doing it around midday. There is no way im poas in work, but is 6pm too late when I finish work do U think?
> Im also using concieve plus lube this cycle...fingers crossed this cycle! X

I love the name sticky bean dream team.... 

I used clear blue digi opks. I used them with FMU. It worked just fine. I started using them from day 10 till I got a smiley.


----------



## miss_may

WhenWillI said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Love sticky bean dream team!
> Hello to all the newbies and good luck for October! I'll also be testing on the 21st!
> 
> This is also my first cycle of using clear lie opks, I did my first one this morning (cd6) as that's what it states on the box. The box says to do it in the morning but I have read various comments about doing it around midday. There is no way im poas in work, but is 6pm too late when I finish work do U think?
> Im also using concieve plus lube this cycle...fingers crossed this cycle! X
> 
> I love the name sticky bean dream team....
> 
> I used clear blue digi opks. I used them with FMU. It worked just fine. I started using them from day 10 till I got a smiley.Click to expand...

Thanks!...its so confusing you dont no what to believe lol. Im excited foe this cycle but also very very scared! I just hate being dissappointed all the time :(


----------



## JanRebecca

No - I haven't really been tracking my ovulation - other than the months when I have the ovulation pain. BF and I were determined to take it the relaxed route but I want a baby so bad NOW. 

I got AF yesterday - last night while walking through the fair I kept getting all teary eyed about all the new born babies. I feel like a failure somehow. I hate that feeling. 

AND THEN there was a baby - couldn't have been more than a few weeks old - mom left baby in stroller apparently NOT strapped in - baby started crying and kicking and waving arms around like babies do when they get upset - baby actually fell out of the stroller - onto a concrete floor - Mom was clear across the tent enclosure thingee - I was so upset. I wanted to scoop that baby up and take him home with me. 

ANYwho - I love the sticky bean dream team idea!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Aw Jan yea, I know what you mean.. my ex husbands sister met her bf and got pregnant with him the first week they were together (lame) anyways.. I never cared for her. I feel like she just uses him for attention.. anyways, when they came down to visit for christmas, her son was only 5 months on (and already weighed close to 30 lbs!!) guess why?!?!? she was feeding him candy all the time.. just letting him sit there and suck on laffy taffy.. I know people do it.. but wow.. he's a really fat kid. (she weighs about 280-290lbs I think and so does her babys dad) 
anyways.. so that was one thing that aggravated me.. then we went shopping at met at the mall. She was walking around the mall letting him drink her Starbucks Frappaccino! WTF??!? I finally said something to her because she was getting pissed at all the bad looks she was getting and told her that all the bad stuff she's letting him eat/drink right now is contributing to his health in the future.. he's going to be at huge risk for obesity, diabetes.. and dying early.. I told her that her job as a MOTHER was to make sure that he got all the proper nutrients he needs to be healthy.. because yes.. candy and coffee taste good.. but that baby doesn't know it's bad for him!!! 
But hey maybe I'm different.. my parents didn't let me have my first soda until I was about 7 or 8, when we went to a restaraunt for my birthday.. It wasn't until I was 16 and got my first job at McDonalds that I started putting weight on.. hmm wonder why.. because it's bad for you... Ugh.. she was just ignorant.. glad I don't have to deal with her anymore..

Twinkle- Since ur cycle was only 23 days long last cycle, I'd cut that in half and start doing opks on cd 10 like May said.. And I'd do one in the morning.. and ANOTHER one in the evening just to make sure you don't miss the Surge.
Another friend I have on here did her opks in the morning.. and missed her surge on her opks.. well she was having a realllllyyyy long cycle thinking she hadn't ovulated yet.. so she was still waiting to ovulate when she got her BFP.. so that would be my suggestion.. 

WhenwillI- ugh.. I had that the other day.. it's weird.. we both have higher temps.. just got off "af" and both having the same niggles.. weird weird weird.. where is the justice??? 
My temp went down to 97.4 today.. That's both a PreO and Post O temp for me.. grr.... :grr: and the brown cm is back today.. 

Ladies do you think this is something to worry about?????? I'm about to schedule an appt with my OB.. it's getting on my last damn nerve!! 14 days now ... Just for giggles I took a pg test this morning and got BFN.. so I know I'm not pregnant.. it's just weird.. what do you guys think about this..???

SO GLAD YOU LIKE MY THREAD NAME SUGGESTION!! I just hope that theres not another thread named that on here :shrug:


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! I love the name sticky bean dream team! I'm patiently waiting for AF and secretly crossing my fingers that i ovulated late. I was spotting a Lil last night, and bbs are sore for a few days now. I want this cycle over with so I can move along to the next.


----------



## Fabreezy

Ill be testing on October 23rd...it will be the best birthday gift ever! My bday is on the 25th


----------



## Lozga

I'm thinking about trying clear blue opks too. I want to know if we're bding at the right time! Fx for lots of bfps


----------



## R22

Love the name Loves!
This month I will be using OPKs and DH and I will be doing a lot of hanky panky (I dont know how you guys get those cute characters to appear). :) Today is CD3 and my husband is going out of town and isn't due back until right before I am expecting to ovulate (CD 12). Yikes, I hope he makes it back in town in time!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks for advice loves my.lovely i will.start testing then and hopefully i wont miss it!! I have clearblue.digital and cheapies so.i.might do both! 

So.happy we are all still together! In.for the long haul! I am.off to.Spain.for my holiday (first of year). Tomorrow so.may be a bit MIA for 10 days i will check in.if i can with wifi! Looking forward to lots of fun stories ahead please Dont forget me.over next 10 days if i cant check in i would.miss you guys too much! X


----------



## LovesMyLovey

OH TWINKLE I"M SOOOOOOOO JEALOUS YOU"RE GOING TO SPAIN!!!!!!! That is the one and only place I'd go if I only had once choice to go anywhere!! My ancestors originate in spain and I'm DYING TO GO!! Hold up.. I'll be right over in a minute.. and you can stick me in your suitcase so I can go!!! LOL!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Love the name Loves!
> This month I will be using OPKs and DH and I will be doing a lot of hanky panky (I dont know how you guys get those cute characters to appear). :) Today is CD3 and my husband is going out of town and isn't due back until right before I am expecting to ovulate (CD 12). Yikes, I hope he makes it back in town in time!

there's a smily box to the right of where you type your posts in.. Sometimes the smileys selections show up... sometimes they dont. Click Advance post.. and it should show them.. then you can click on the MORE option and it will pop all of them up so you can choose them.. 

each smiley is a word inside : : 
like my little dude drinking coffee is : coffee : (with no spaces in between.. try it out.. you'll get her lol


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks for advice loves my.lovely i will.start testing then and hopefully i wont miss it!! I have clearblue.digital and cheapies so.i.might do both!
> 
> So.happy we are all still together! In.for the long haul! I am.off to.Spain.for my holiday (first of year). Tomorrow so.may be a bit MIA for 10 days i will check in.if i can with wifi! Looking forward to lots of fun stories ahead please Dont forget me.over next 10 days if i cant check in i would.miss you guys too much! X

Hi twinkletoe, 

Im gonna miss you. I wish i was going too. Im so happy we are all still together. Im sure we will have more good news this month. Enjoy ur vacation :dance:


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> ok, so I was going back through my old posts to find out more about this stuff that's going on with me.. and I have had that spotting stuff for 13 DAYS!!
> 
> It started on 9/14 as light brown light pink ewcm that lasted for 5 days.. then it got a little heavier on 9/18. On 9/19 My temp dipped down to the normal PreO temp and I had brown/rust colored cm I thought it was my af but it never turned red. I only felt that I needed tampons over the weekend and only used 7 for the whole "af".. On sunday it went back to brown/pink cm and today 9/25 it's now gone and my temp is back up to post O temp..
> 
> IS THAT WEIRD OR WHAT!!! :sigh: :shrug:
> WTF!?!?!?!?!
> 
> CALLING ON NORMALCY TO RETURN!!!
> 
> PS>> I know we came up with Timezone Testers but I thought of another cute name for our thread since our thread name hasn't changed yet.. if anyone is interested?
> 
> STICKY BEAN DREAM TEAM!
> 
> It was inspired by a post I wrote in my old thread a couple years ago.. what do ladies think?

LovesMyLovely,

I love the name STICKY BEAN DREAM TEAM its too cute and it fits us!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

jeslyn said:


> Hi ladies! I love the name sticky bean dream team! I'm patiently waiting for AF and secretly crossing my fingers that i ovulated late. I was spotting a Lil last night, and bbs are sore for a few days now. I want this cycle over with so I can move along to the next.

Hey jeslyn!?? :hi:

what's new with the spotting? Any changes?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hellooooo ladies - sorry I've been MIA again, I'm so busy at work I can barely get a moments peace!!

Anyway, AF has just arrived this evening. Not quite full flow so I'm going to mark tomorrow as CD 1 but enough spotting to know I'm definitely out and moving on to October with you all!! 

I'm thinking about throwing 200mg of soy at this cycle and seeing if that makes a difference, this will be cycle #14 so I figure what the hell it can't hurt, right??!! I'm leaving on vacation on Oct 19th so all things being well I should have ovulated by then, I will be testing on vacation and who maybe being at sea level again will help ;-)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

RAF- sry the the B**** is getting you! seems to be a constant this cycle for us!

soy isoflavones? IDK how that stuff works? what does it do?

What happened to Mooker?? I need updates ladies??? lol


----------



## R22

RAFCHICK541 said:


> Hellooooo ladies - sorry I've been MIA again, I'm so busy at work I can barely get a moments peace!!
> 
> Anyway, AF has just arrived this evening. Not quite full flow so I'm going to mark tomorrow as CD 1 but enough spotting to know I'm definitely out and moving on to October with you all!!
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing 200mg of soy at this cycle and seeing if that makes a difference, this will be cycle #14 so I figure what the hell it can't hurt, right??!! I'm leaving on vacation on Oct 19th so all things being well I should have ovulated by then, I will be testing on vacation and who maybe being at sea level again will help ;-)

RAFCHICK, I am going on vacation on the 19th as well! I am hoping to test right before I leave...if I get a BFP it will make vacation that much sweeter :cloud9:. What day do you plan on testing??


----------



## RAFCHICK541

R22 said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo ladies - sorry I've been MIA again, I'm so busy at work I can barely get a moments peace!!
> 
> Anyway, AF has just arrived this evening. Not quite full flow so I'm going to mark tomorrow as CD 1 but enough spotting to know I'm definitely out and moving on to October with you all!!
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing 200mg of soy at this cycle and seeing if that makes a difference, this will be cycle #14 so I figure what the hell it can't hurt, right??!! I'm leaving on vacation on Oct 19th so all things being well I should have ovulated by then, I will be testing on vacation and who maybe being at sea level again will help ;-)
> 
> RAFCHICK, I am going on vacation on the 19th as well! I am hoping to test right before I leave...if I get a BFP it will make vacation that much sweeter :cloud9:. What day do you plan on testing??Click to expand...

Oh cool - Where are you going? I think I might test on Oct 22 or 23. It really depends on when I ovulate. What about you?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

LovesMyLovey said:


> RAF- sry the the B**** is getting you! seems to be a constant this cycle for us!
> 
> soy isoflavones? IDK how that stuff works? what does it do?
> 
> What happened to Mooker?? I need updates ladies??? lol

I haven't seen any updates from Mooker recently, I hope she is ok!

The soy isoflavones are rumored to work the same as clomid although you need to take twice the dosage. 50mg Clomid = 100mg Soy etc. I've seen a lot of great reviews from ladies who don't ovulate saying it made them ovulate and from ladies who do ovulate saying it helped produce stronger ovulation.


----------



## jeslyn

LovesMyLovey said:


> jeslyn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I love the name sticky bean dream team! I'm patiently waiting for AF and secretly crossing my fingers that i ovulated late. I was spotting a Lil last night, and bbs are sore for a few days now. I want this cycle over with so I can move along to the next.
> 
> Hey jeslyn!?? :hi:
> 
> what's new with the spotting? Any changes?Click to expand...

Nothing since night before last. and it was only a little when i wiped. I got a BFN Monday, if no more spotting by tomorrow, I'll test again. 

Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## R22

RAFCHICK541 said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo ladies - sorry I've been MIA again, I'm so busy at work I can barely get a moments peace!!
> 
> Anyway, AF has just arrived this evening. Not quite full flow so I'm going to mark tomorrow as CD 1 but enough spotting to know I'm definitely out and moving on to October with you all!!
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing 200mg of soy at this cycle and seeing if that makes a difference, this will be cycle #14 so I figure what the hell it can't hurt, right??!! I'm leaving on vacation on Oct 19th so all things being well I should have ovulated by then, I will be testing on vacation and who maybe being at sea level again will help ;-)
> 
> RAFCHICK, I am going on vacation on the 19th as well! I am hoping to test right before I leave...if I get a BFP it will make vacation that much sweeter :cloud9:. What day do you plan on testing??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool - Where are you going? I think I might test on Oct 22 or 23. It really depends on when I ovulate. What about you?Click to expand...

We're going to Costa Rica. I am hoping to test the 18 or 19 Oct. It's a couple days before AF (Oct 22) but I would love to get a BFP on vacation.

WHere are you headed for vacation??


----------



## jeslyn

Hope you two ladies have fun!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

OOOHHH R22- Costa Rica?! Very cool! I'm jealous of all these out of country vacations! What all do you guys plan to do while you're there? 

You too Twinkle! I can't wait to hear all about it.. and don't forget to post pictures so the rest of us ladies here can have a mini vacation when you get back :happydance: <-:haha: oops Got a little excited there :shrug:

Jeslyn- EEK! that sounds promising! :) I'm anxious to see what happens. 

Raf- THank you. I've heard of them before I just never had it explained or looked it up.. 

Mooker- :wave: where are youuu?


----------



## RAFCHICK541

R22 said:


> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFCHICK541 said:
> 
> 
> Hellooooo ladies - sorry I've been MIA again, I'm so busy at work I can barely get a moments peace!!
> 
> Anyway, AF has just arrived this evening. Not quite full flow so I'm going to mark tomorrow as CD 1 but enough spotting to know I'm definitely out and moving on to October with you all!!
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing 200mg of soy at this cycle and seeing if that makes a difference, this will be cycle #14 so I figure what the hell it can't hurt, right??!! I'm leaving on vacation on Oct 19th so all things being well I should have ovulated by then, I will be testing on vacation and who maybe being at sea level again will help ;-)
> 
> RAFCHICK, I am going on vacation on the 19th as well! I am hoping to test right before I leave...if I get a BFP it will make vacation that much sweeter :cloud9:. What day do you plan on testing??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool - Where are you going? I think I might test on Oct 22 or 23. It really depends on when I ovulate. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> We're going to Costa Rica. I am hoping to test the 18 or 19 Oct. It's a couple days before AF (Oct 22) but I would love to get a BFP on vacation.
> 
> WHere are you headed for vacation??Click to expand...

AF is due for me on 22nd too I think, again depending when I ovulate lol
I'm going to the UK to visit family! Costa Rica sounds awesome though :D


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> OOOHHH R22- Costa Rica?! Very cool! I'm jealous of all these out of country vacations! What all do you guys plan to do while you're there?
> 
> You too Twinkle! I can't wait to hear all about it.. and don't forget to post pictures so the rest of us ladies here can have a mini vacation when you get back :happydance: <-:haha: oops Got a little excited there :shrug:
> 
> Jeslyn- EEK! that sounds promising! :) I'm anxious to see what happens.
> 
> Raf- THank you. I've heard of them before I just never had it explained or looked it up..
> 
> Mooker- :wave: where are youuu?

Loves, we have a canopy tour and tubeing trip scheduled. Other than that just relaxing... :shipw:


----------



## WhenWillI

Ok, I am officially out this month... will be joining you gals in October testing. I just got my progesterone test results and it was 0.5..... I did not even ovulate.. how lame!!!!

I just don't understand whats happening here. I ovulated last month with 150 mg of clomid and I took the same this month, and did not ovulate. That is not at all fair!!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello, hello, hello Ladies,

Hope u all having a good day!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22- That sounds like fun!!! I've never gone floating before.. We had a trip planned for this last summer for my birthday, but with the drought here.. the rivers went down to 2ft... no bueno.

WhenwillI- :( so you're still waiting to O??? ME TOO!! Cycle buddies :) Keep your chin up miss lady! I'm waiting to O to. Just gotta keep :sex: and we'll get it! 

Hi Glam :wave:

Where is everyone at?? That's the bad thing about being in different timezones.. we're all on at different hours!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

look at my temps.. they're so Erratic!!! I have no IDEA whether it's Pre-O or Post O... I just know I had "spotting/af" so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Chasity09

So i start my clomid tomorrow and im super nervous!! Ive been taking prometrium to induce af and I started 24th, I have been having cramps, fatigue, and im hungry all the time so im going to take a pg test before I take my first pill of clomid just to be absolutely positive im not before taking because ive heard you cant take if pg


----------



## LovesMyLovey

good luck chastity! Prometrium!.. I was trying to think of the name of that pill. I had to take it once years ago when i was a teenager.. Anywhoo.. I was thinking about the name of it when my af was late this last cycle wondering if I should ask my dr for some..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I'm changing my siggy, I want a flashy one.. i just don't know where to go to find one.


----------



## Chasity09

Thanks lovemylovey :) I know some of my symptoms are from af but the hunger thing im just not getting :?


----------



## cassieakasam

Hi ladies....well my doctor doesn't want to put me on injectables just yet. She wants to continue on the Femara for a few more cycles. She is increasing the dosage to 10mg a day for 10 days!!! Then after the IUI she wants me to take progesterone suppositories. 

This will be our month!!!! BABY DUST TO EVERYONE:flower:


----------



## JanRebecca

AF is almost over -- I guess maybe I should do some research on the 'taking temp' thing to see when/if I ovulate. I have no idea how to do that. :(


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies! My boobs are still sore, and usually before AF my cervix will drop and become hard, & i can hardly reach it. I've had no changes in CM & no more cramping. I think i will test again tomorrow (Monday i had BFN) & today i missed FMU.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Greetings Furture Mom2bes,

I am now 5 days into my cycle and so ready to get into my fertile stage. Menstrual only last 3 days (i love it)....now i have sticky cm...and in a few more days i'll be ready to start :sex:

Wat about u ladies??


----------



## GlamStarr85

jeslyn said:


> Good morning ladies! My boobs are still sore, and usually before AF my cervix will drop and become hard, & i can hardly reach it. I've had no changes in CM & no more cramping. I think i will test again tomorrow (Monday i had BFN) & today i missed FMU.

Jeslyn,

Why cnt u test tmrw? Im anxious to know the results. Ur like the only one left waiting to find out!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

JanRebecca said:


> AF is almost over -- I guess maybe I should do some research on the 'taking temp' thing to see when/if I ovulate. I have no idea how to do that. :(

JanRebecca,

I find taking my temp to be fun. You should definitely do it. Get u a BBT and start immediately so u have enough data to tell whether u ovulated or not. Wake up and do it at the same time every morning. Its more accurate that way.


----------



## R22

GlamStarr85 said:


> Greetings Furture Mom2bes,
> 
> I am now 5 days into my cycle and so ready to get into my fertile stage. Menstrual only last 3 days (i love it)....now i have sticky cm...and in a few more days i'll be ready to start :sex:
> 
> Wat about u ladies??

Glam, I am on CD5 as well. So ready to get to the end of next week when I will be :sex: 

Loves, I am in the U.S. on CST. (I think it was you that asked where we all were?)


----------



## R22

Also, I think I am going to buy a BBT thermometer. I just read about it today and would like to track it just in case this isn't the month. But I really think it is...for all of us!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## JanRebecca

Do I need a certain type of thermometer - or any will do?


----------



## GlamStarr85

JanRebecca said:


> Do I need a certain type of thermometer - or any will do?

JnRebecca,

Its called BBT basal body thermometer...not the regular one.


----------



## GlamStarr85

R22 said:


> Also, I think I am going to buy a BBT thermometer. I just read about it today and would like to track it just in case this isn't the month. But I really think it is...for all of us!! Baby dust to all!!

R22,

I think this is our month too. I love that we all are still here with each other. I know for some who has been trying for a while this could be depressing and frustrating. For me sept was my first month trying, but getting :bfn: is still a lil sad and having u ladies there long the way made that much easier to move on!!!

Here to us Ladies


----------



## miss_may

Hiya everyone, im back. I've had a very stressful week..oh and I have been arguing a lot as I just want to talk to him about the whole baby making thing and he thinks 'im putting too much pressure on it' by going on about it all the time.
I've just had a super busy week at work plus studying so its getting me down when all I want more than anything is to get pregnant.
I haven't had chance to look back through all the posts to see how everyone is getting on as im on my phone and it can go funny..but I hope everyone is well and getting on ok with it all :)
Im cd 8 atm
Lotsa luv to all U lovely ladies :)


----------



## brit3435

Hi Ladies, can I join your thread? I'm on cycle day 4. This will be our second time to try to conceive baby #2. We started trying in July, I got pregnant in August but ended up having a chemical pregnancy at 5 weeks. The dr recommended I wait one full cycle before trying again and I'm finally through that awful 6 week wait. I thought the two week wait was bad, having 2 weeks of bleeding when you thought you were pregnant and then having to wait an entire cycle before you can even try again is torture! I'm ready for another real two week wait :)


----------



## miss_may

Hiya Brit!..yes welcome to our thread :)
Ahh sorry to hear that but looking forward to sharing ur ttc stories this time round..im guessing from the name U R from the UK? Whereabouts?
Im ttc #1 for 5 months now from the Bristol area..getting impatient and stressed lol!
What cd are U?


----------



## brit3435

Miss May, I'm from the US and this will be our second try to conceive #2. I already have a beautiful 19 month old daughter who we conceived while we were trying to avoid LOL. I'm on cycle day 4, what about you?


----------



## miss_may

Oh haha sorry..i thought u were a brit. And it says U R a mum instead of mom lol..my bad!
Im cd 8 atm..first cycle using opks and concieve plus lube which we R breaking into tomorrow lol
Aww lucky you..hopefully it'll be as easy this time round :)
What R u using to help u along the way? 
Grrr im getting so impatient lol..i want it and I want it now u no? Haha
Still...its nice to be able to talk to others in the same position so im not alone :)


----------



## jeslyn

GlamStarr85 said:


> jeslyn said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! My boobs are still sore, and usually before AF my cervix will drop and become hard, & i can hardly reach it. I've had no changes in CM & no more cramping. I think i will test again tomorrow (Monday i had BFN) & today i missed FMU.
> 
> Gg
> Jeslyn,
> 
> Why cnt u test tmrw? Im anxious to know the results. Ur like the only one left waiting to find out!!Click to expand...

I just picked up a FRER today, will do in AM :)


----------



## GlamStarr85

brit3435 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join your thread? I'm on cycle day 4. This will be our second time to try to conceive baby #2. We started trying in July, I got pregnant in August but ended up having a chemical pregnancy at 5 weeks. The dr recommended I wait one full cycle before trying again and I'm finally through that awful 6 week wait. I thought the two week wait was bad, having 2 weeks of bleeding when you thought you were pregnant and then having to wait an entire cycle before you can even try again is torture! I'm ready for another real two week wait :)

Hi Brit,

Of course u can join. The more the merrier. Sorry for ur lost sweetie. I knw its not easy. Im happy to see u bck and ready to try again. This thread is full of loving and caring ladies so ur in the rite hands. We all here together til the end.

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## GlamStarr85

jeslyn said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeslyn said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! My boobs are still sore, and usually before AF my cervix will drop and become hard, & i can hardly reach it. I've had no changes in CM & no more cramping. I think i will test again tomorrow (Monday i had BFN) & today i missed FMU.
> 
> Gg
> Jeslyn,
> 
> Why cnt u test tmrw? Im anxious to know the results. Ur like the only one left waiting to find out!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just picked up a FRER today, will do in AM :)Click to expand...

Jeslyn,

Yaaayyy I hope i wake up to check this blog and read some good news
:dust: :dust:


----------



## jeslyn

Welcome new ladies! This us truly a fantastic group, I'm so happy to be here :)


----------



## Mookerr87

Oye Loves! Sorry I've been absent for a bit, my emotions were all out of sorts after my false BFP thanks to FRER, and i didn't want to drag any of you loveys down into the pits of hell with me. I'm feeling just lovely now. Looking forward to my shipment of Fertilaid and FertiCM, I let you all know how that goes, and hopefully some of us will be pulling :bfp:s in October. So how has everyone been, trust me i missed you all and chatting it up on here. :hug: Mookerr


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mookerr87 said:


> Oye Loves! Sorry I've been absent for a bit, my emotions were all out of sorts after my false BFP thanks to FRER, and i didn't want to drag any of you loveys down into the pits of hell with me. I'm feeling just lovely now. Looking forward to my shipment of Fertilaid and FertiCM, I let you all know how that goes, and hopefully some of us will be pulling :bfp:s in October. So how has everyone been, trust me i missed you all and chatting it up on here. :hug: Mookerr

Hi Mookerr,

We missed u girl. I know u been in ur drowning phase, thats definitely ok after wat happened to u. Well now that ur bck we dnt wanna lose u again. U dnt have to go thru misery alone. Dnt ever think u will be dragging us down thats wat were here for. :hugs:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi Girls! :wave:

Nothing going on with me.. just hanging out with my lovey tonight. I found out some GREAT news today! I'm driving my grandmother up to Indiana this next Friday so she can visit some family. Shes going to stay up there and take her own little vacation for 2 WEEKS!! I'm pretty excited for a road trip. 16 hours drive to say the least! My twin sister is going up with us so I'm not driving back alone. I'm really really looking forward to some one-on-one sister time.. We don't get that very often these days. 

*Mooker*- hey hun! :hi: glad you're feeling better! It's quiet without everyone here! We missed you! 

*JESLYN! -   !!!! 

JanRebecca & R22*- I love taking my temp.. OH thinks it's silly.. sometimes I grab the thermometer on my way in to the bathroom first thing in the morning.. and sometimes he walks in there and catches me sitting there with it in my mouth.. He just calls me a goofball. lol hey.. it's the best way to know whats going on with your body... :shrug: what can a girl do.. :lol: 

*Cassie*- Have you already started the Femara this month?? Is that stuff similar to Clomid too? All these fertility products... hard to keep them all straight. lol 

*Glam*- keep up the good :sex: lol dh said something funny yesterday... we were talking about kids and stuff. He seems to think it's more his fault that I'm not getting pg.. aside from the point though what he said was funny! lol.. he was like " baby.. i'm trying... I just can't seem to get the juice where it squeaks! omgawd.. :haha: 

*MissMay* - That's why I love this site! We can talk about TTC as much as we want! All the BBT and cervix positions and CM and everything that we can't really talk about with our OH's or friends.. :) 

*Welcome New Threadlings!  Welcome to the FUN BUS!!! *lol :holly: :haha: .. ehem :coffee: I'm not crazy lol


----------



## Mookerr87

Eh Ladies, Saturday night how is everyone? I'm bored out of my mind. Hubbys out with the boys for a bit, having some shop talk time, as he is out run by estrogen at home lol. His words not mine. Just thought i would jump on and see how everyones weekend is going


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi ladies :hi:

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! Hope everyone's weekend is awesome!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi, i tested this am BFN. just waiting for AF


----------



## miss_may

Ohh sorry to hear about your BFN jeslyn :( 

we are all here moving onto October together!...hope everyone has had a great weekend.
X


----------



## R22

Hello Ladies! 

Jeslyn, Sorry for the BFN. :hugs: Maybe you will get the BFP with us this month!!

Mooker, glad to have you back!! :yipee:

Today is CD7 for me. Will probably start OPK tomorrow and have been taking my BBT the last 2 mornings. DH just left today :plane: so I am praying I don't ovulate before he gets back :brat:


----------



## Ameronica

Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
She is quite painful this month too :(
Onto October.
One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!

We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)

For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!


----------



## miss_may

Ameronica said:


> Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
> She is quite painful this month too :(
> Onto October.
> One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!
> 
> We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)
> 
> For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!

FX for your anniversary BFP! best of luck to you hun!
ive seen these 4 letters quite a bit around the forums...SMEP...i looked it up online and think we are going to try it too! im cycle day 10 today so we are starting today! i no it says start cd8 but luckily we BD on day 8 so fingers crossed for us :D
OCTOBER :bfp: COME ON!!
:dust:


----------



## Ameronica

miss_may said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
> She is quite painful this month too :(
> Onto October.
> One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!
> 
> We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)
> 
> For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!
> 
> FX for your anniversary BFP! best of luck to you hun!
> ive seen these 4 letters quite a bit around the forums...SMEP...i looked it up online and think we are going to try it too! im cycle day 10 today so we are starting today! i no it says start cd8 but luckily we BD on day 8 so fingers crossed for us :D
> OCTOBER :bfp: COME ON!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank You! Good luck to you as well! I've heard a lot of success with SMEP so that is why DH and I decided to try it out. It is pretty similar to what we did last month but not exact. DH and I just want a baby soo badly! He wont let me buy baby stuff until I am pregnant (he says it will jinx us) so I want to hurry up and get PG because there is so much cute stuff I want to buy!! LOL.


----------



## GlamStarr85

jeslyn said:


> Hi, i tested this am BFN. just waiting for AF

Awww Jes...sorry to hear that...all I can say is its not over til AF shows!!! Here's to hopeful and wishful thinking!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Ameronica said:


> Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
> She is quite painful this month too :(
> Onto October.
> One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!
> 
> We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)
> 
> For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!

Hi Ameronica,

I too had an ectopic pregnancy and lost a tube (right) i worry that its gonna be difficult to conceive. I hate to think i may be one that it takes forever to get pregnant. It makes me sad sometimes. But oh well i try to remain positive, i know it will happen for me. And i hope u get that baby u want.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jeslyn

I just did some research on SMEP., sounds like a good plan! 

I'm on cd 32 now and no AF yet. WTH


----------



## brit3435

This is probably a silly question, but what is SMEP? I'm on cycle day 7, af is finally finishing up. I'm hoping to ovulate mid cycle, but the cycle of my chemical pregnancy I didn't ovulate until day 35 and my last cycle I ovulated on day 20. I am tired of waiting, it seems like everyone I know is pregnant but me!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hey girls!~

Brit- SMEP is Sperm Meets Egg Plan. I've heard about it before.. but just got done looking it up. https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm 
Go to that website and it will tell you all about it! I was reading it outloud to OH and he said ok.. I'm already on cd 13 or 14 I think it is.. so If the pre-seed doesn't work this time.. then next cycle we'll begin the SMEP!! :happydance: 

:hugs2: to those that AF hit :( :hugs2: this means we'll all have a full cycle of helping eachother.

Praying that this cycle brings some BFP's!!! e


----------



## Ameronica

GlamStarr85 said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
> She is quite painful this month too :(
> Onto October.
> One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!
> 
> We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)
> 
> For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!
> 
> Hi Ameronica,
> 
> I too had an ectopic pregnancy and lost a tube (right) i worry that its gonna be difficult to conceive. I hate to think i may be one that it takes forever to get pregnant. It makes me sad sometimes. But oh well i try to remain positive, i know it will happen for me. And i hope u get that baby u want.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

There is an ectopic group I am in on here and there are success stories, so there is hope, but sometimes I don't feel very positive about it. Everyone around me is getting pregnant, besides me. Most of theirs are accidents, not using a condom once, or forgetting to take BC. Here I am, not using protection for 5 years and still nothing! DH and I just recently started fully TTC with OPKs and temping (shooot! I forgot to temp today! ooops) so we are hoping for it to happen soon. I have not gone to a fertility DR yet, but might go soon to make sure nothing else is going wrong with me besides the one tube. Alot of the women in the ectopic group got PG really shortly after their ectopics so I feel out of the loop :( So I know how it feels to think that its going to take forever. for us, it just might take more work, but hopefully one day we will both have our babies in our arms :)


----------



## jeslyn

Loves, your positivity is contagious. I'm getting exited for all of us. :)


----------



## miss_may

Eeeeeee im trying SMEP this cycle too :D
Good luck to all the SMEP gals!
Really really really want a :bfp: for us all this month hehe


----------



## HopefulCookie

Will be testing Oct 29, drat, that's the day of my b-day ok nvm, Nov 1st then...don't wanna ruin halloween or b-day.


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> Eeeeeee im trying SMEP this cycle too :D
> Good luck to all the SMEP gals!
> Really really really want a :bfp: for us all this month hehe

Yaayy...im trying the SMEP method too. Hopefully it works. I know it says to start on cd8 but im starting on cd10, which for me is tmrw...let the opk tests and :sex: begin

:dust: :dust:

Fingers crossed that we all get :bfp:


----------



## miss_may

I started it on day 10 too
Im home alone, OH is watching football (soccer to you gals in U.S/ Can) 
Im watching one born every minute...i want a baby so much its ridiculous! Pregnancy and child birth dont scare me in the slightest (as long as things go smoothly) I am just so looking forward to having a bump and being looked after by everyone and getting a beautiful bundle at the end of it.
im looking forward to pregnancy just as much as the baby if you no what I mean lol...does everyone else feel the same? 
what is it like to be pregnant to the ladies with children?
Im just so excited I want it so much!


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> I started it on day 10 too
> Im home alone, OH is watching football (soccer to you gals in U.S/ Can)
> Im watching one born every minute...i want a baby so much its ridiculous! Pregnancy and child birth dont scare me in the slightest (as long as things go smoothly) I am just so looking forward to having a bump and being looked after by everyone and getting a beautiful bundle at the end of it.
> im looking forward to pregnancy just as much as the baby if you no what I mean lol...does everyone else feel the same?
> what is it like to be pregnant to the ladies with children?
> Im just so excited I want it so much!

Hey Miss,

Its like i felt a chill when i read ur words. This is exactly how i feel almost everyday. Im glad to know someone else feels the same. I cnt wait to read :bfp: on my test. Im so ready for that journey.


----------



## cassieakasam

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hi Girls! :wave:
> 
> Nothing going on with me.. just hanging out with my lovey tonight. I found out some GREAT news today! I'm driving my grandmother up to Indiana this next Friday so she can visit some family. Shes going to stay up there and take her own little vacation for 2 WEEKS!! I'm pretty excited for a road trip. 16 hours drive to say the least! My twin sister is going up with us so I'm not driving back alone. I'm really really looking forward to some one-on-one sister time.. We don't get that very often these days.
> 
> *Mooker*- hey hun! :hi: glad you're feeling better! It's quiet without everyone here! We missed you!
> 
> *JESLYN! -   !!!!
> 
> JanRebecca & R22*- I love taking my temp.. OH thinks it's silly.. sometimes I grab the thermometer on my way in to the bathroom first thing in the morning.. and sometimes he walks in there and catches me sitting there with it in my mouth.. He just calls me a goofball. lol hey.. it's the best way to know whats going on with your body... :shrug: what can a girl do.. :lol:
> 
> *Cassie*- Have you already started the Femara this month?? Is that stuff similar to Clomid too? All these fertility products... hard to keep them all straight. lol
> 
> *Glam*- keep up the good :sex: lol dh said something funny yesterday... we were talking about kids and stuff. He seems to think it's more his fault that I'm not getting pg.. aside from the point though what he said was funny! lol.. he was like " baby.. i'm trying... I just can't seem to get the juice where it squeaks! omgawd.. :haha:
> 
> *MissMay* - That's why I love this site! We can talk about TTC as much as we want! All the BBT and cervix positions and CM and everything that we can't really talk about with our OH's or friends.. :)
> 
> *Welcome New Threadlings!  Welcome to the FUN BUS!!! *lol :holly: :haha: .. ehem :coffee: I'm not crazy lol

Lovesmylovely:

Femara is similar to Clomid just without the side effects and thinking linings. 
I'm on CD 9 so we are supposed to start SMEP tomorrow but guess who has the flu....GAH!!!!


----------



## Chasity09

Hey everyone! today was my last day for Clomid :) now the BD begans :) just waiting to AF to go away cd9 and shes still here!! :/

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing-1350795600z8z6z5z0.png


----------



## Misscalais

Ive just entered my TTW, ovulated yesterday  FX as we didnt actually get to BD yesterday boo! But we BD sunday morning so hoping there were some :spermy: waiting to catch the egg :)


----------



## tekkitten

Yay for ovulating! I am still not sure whether I did or not :/ 

I hope your tww goes fast!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hey girls!! :hi: !!!

I have had quite a busy time with getting my grandmother ready for her vacation. We leave on Friday, and everything needs to be remembered.. ugh.. she'll be 8 hours away.

I have a bit of happy news for myself :cloud9: I spent today looking at wedding rings :blush: I'm a little bashful about it because it seems silly to me... maybe it's because they're so shiny.. but OH told me its time to pick out 3 I like... eek! I found two today (of course) and I have no idea what to think of it all.. seems surreal.. So I guess all I have to say is.. Soo.. that's my news!! lol

Oh and a couple hours ago, I went to potty and noticed I had AMAZING EWCM!! I mean.. abundant.. wow.. I'm not cramping or anything but i know that's a great sign.. so we :sex: and I forgot the Pre-seed :dohh: 

So now he's in bed going to sleep and I'm laying on my chaise with my legs propped up trying to hold this preseed in that I put in as soon as I sat down.. (tmi.. but who cares.. these are the dirty details.. and we do what we gotta do.. lol) 

He got a giggle as I left the room holding preseed and a syringe in my hand :blush:
(FLASH TO 30 MIN PRIOR)- he asked for a back massage, and I asked him if he'd have sex with me, and he said.. maybe that he was kind of pooped out. So I told him, baby it's not very sexy to say this.. but the reason I was asking was because I had very clear signs of ovulation. So we did.. #that was Easy.. :dohh: I guess if I get a BFP this cycle, ima call it the upfront and honest method lol :haha: I had a nice temp dip this morning so KEEP YOUR FINGERS X'D TIGHT FOR ME THAT THIS IS FINALLY O!! 

:coffee: eherm.. so I'm not really sure how long I should sit her with my feet propped up out here on the couce.. But Im going to keep it up for a bit and pray while I'm at it!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Misscalais said:


> Ive just entered my TTW, ovulated yesterday  FX as we didnt actually get to BD yesterday boo! But we BD sunday morning so hoping there were some :spermy: waiting to catch the egg :)

*Hi Miss* - Fingers X'd tight for you!! 

*There's so many of us so close in cycle!! yay! *

So if O occured yesterday or today that means that we'll be testing October 16th ish"


----------



## R22

So excited for all of you in your TWW. :happydance:

I should be starting the TWW next week. FX for all!! :flower:


----------



## Ameronica

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hey girls!! :hi: !!!
> 
> I have had quite a busy time with getting my grandmother ready for her vacation. We leave on Friday, and everything needs to be remembered.. ugh.. she'll be 8 hours away.
> 
> I have a bit of happy news for myself :cloud9: I spent today looking at wedding rings :blush: I'm a little bashful about it because it seems silly to me... maybe it's because they're so shiny.. but OH told me its time to pick out 3 I like... eek! I found two today (of course) and I have no idea what to think of it all.. seems surreal.. So I guess all I have to say is.. Soo.. that's my news!! lol
> 
> Oh and a couple hours ago, I went to potty and noticed I had AMAZING EWCM!! I mean.. abundant.. wow.. I'm not cramping or anything but i know that's a great sign.. so we :sex: and I forgot the Pre-seed :dohh:
> 
> So now he's in bed going to sleep and I'm laying on my chaise with my legs propped up trying to hold this preseed in that I put in as soon as I sat down.. (tmi.. but who cares.. these are the dirty details.. and we do what we gotta do.. lol)
> 
> He got a giggle as I left the room holding preseed and a syringe in my hand :blush:
> (FLASH TO 30 MIN PRIOR)- he asked for a back massage, and I asked him if he'd have sex with me, and he said.. maybe that he was kind of pooped out. So I told him, baby it's not very sexy to say this.. but the reason I was asking was because I had very clear signs of ovulation. So we did.. #that was Easy.. :dohh: I guess if I get a BFP this cycle, ima call it the upfront and honest method lol :haha: I had a nice temp dip this morning so KEEP YOUR FINGERS X'D TIGHT FOR ME THAT THIS IS FINALLY O!!
> 
> :coffee: eherm.. so I'm not really sure how long I should sit her with my feet propped up out here on the couce.. But Im going to keep it up for a bit and pray while I'm at it!

I am upfront with my husband as well. I've texted him before saying "its good babymaking time so get off of work as soon as you can!" 
I've explained Ovulation, SMEP, CP and CM and all that stuff to him. He is 110% on board with having a baby. He even researches things himself. The funniest thing he has said was after BD the first time after we started trying. Right after he said "you're not going to run to the bathroom right away are you? you have to put your legs up right?" It made me giggle It was so cute that he is so into it. I am a lucky gal. :cloud9: He makes me feel like a teenage girl :blush: gosh he is adorable! Can't wait to have cute babies together!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ameronica said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!! :hi: !!!
> 
> I have had quite a busy time with getting my grandmother ready for her vacation. We leave on Friday, and everything needs to be remembered.. ugh.. she'll be 8 hours away.
> 
> I have a bit of happy news for myself :cloud9: I spent today looking at wedding rings :blush: I'm a little bashful about it because it seems silly to me... maybe it's because they're so shiny.. but OH told me its time to pick out 3 I like... eek! I found two today (of course) and I have no idea what to think of it all.. seems surreal.. So I guess all I have to say is.. Soo.. that's my news!! lol
> 
> Oh and a couple hours ago, I went to potty and noticed I had AMAZING EWCM!! I mean.. abundant.. wow.. I'm not cramping or anything but i know that's a great sign.. so we :sex: and I forgot the Pre-seed :dohh:
> 
> So now he's in bed going to sleep and I'm laying on my chaise with my legs propped up trying to hold this preseed in that I put in as soon as I sat down.. (tmi.. but who cares.. these are the dirty details.. and we do what we gotta do.. lol)
> 
> He got a giggle as I left the room holding preseed and a syringe in my hand :blush:
> (FLASH TO 30 MIN PRIOR)- he asked for a back massage, and I asked him if he'd have sex with me, and he said.. maybe that he was kind of pooped out. So I told him, baby it's not very sexy to say this.. but the reason I was asking was because I had very clear signs of ovulation. So we did.. #that was Easy.. :dohh: I guess if I get a BFP this cycle, ima call it the upfront and honest method lol :haha: I had a nice temp dip this morning so KEEP YOUR FINGERS X'D TIGHT FOR ME THAT THIS IS FINALLY O!!
> 
> :coffee: eherm.. so I'm not really sure how long I should sit her with my feet propped up out here on the couce.. But Im going to keep it up for a bit and pray while I'm at it!
> 
> I am upfront with my husband as well. I've texted him before saying "its good babymaking time so get off of work as soon as you can!"
> I've explained Ovulation, SMEP, CP and CM and all that stuff to him. He is 110% on board with having a baby. He even researches things himself. The funniest thing he has said was after BD the first time after we started trying. Right after he said "you're not going to run to the bathroom right away are you? you have to put your legs up right?" It made me giggle It was so cute that he is so into it. I am a lucky gal. :cloud9: He makes me feel like a teenage girl :blush: gosh he is adorable! Can't wait to have cute babies together!Click to expand...

awe! I know. I feel so blessed! He said that he'd even try taking Maca with me this next cycle if we don't get bfp. He thinks it's funny.. It wasn't like this in my first marriage! I was with a prick from hell.. who liked making me feel bad about myself.. so I definitely thank my blessings with Adam. He's the best! 

OK let me just say that he can be a reall A$$ sometimes though.. I can't be leading on that he's perfect lol.. cuz sometimes I want to just put my hands on his neck and squeeze.. just a little :haha: :grr: but that feeling passes and we make up and carry on.. lol :thumbup: .... then the color in his face turns back to normal... JK!! 

ahh.. well ladies.. 2 more days until my roadtrip. Driving 8 hours to drop Gma off .. then I get 2 weeks paid vacation! nothing fun planned.. but it's going to be great!~ 
MORE BNB TIME!!

R22- Fingers crossed for good strong Ovulation! And that goes for everyone too!~

I really think that last cycle was ANNOV for me.. since my temp is still the same now as it was before af. It dropped yesterday to 96.8 and I *had AWESOME EWCM!!* So we BD"D my temp didn't rise today.. and I did a CP check this morning and it was about MID/FIRM/ and the OS felt closed.. *how can your OS be closed and you still get EWCM????* 

Anyways.. I'm guessing O will be here in a day or 2.. :shrug: 

HEY HEY LADIES!!~ :wave: I gotta run now, but I'lll be back on in an hour or 2.. ttyt!!


----------



## Ameronica

I am going out of town too! DH and I are driving 8 hours as well to go to his fathers wedding this weekend. We are camping out and it should be a great time away!


----------



## brit3435

I'm wishing everyone well who is entering the two week wait! I'm only on cycle day 9 (ovulated on day 20 last cycle but it was after a cp and still ended up 28 day cycle), but for the past two days I've had tons of EWCM, I'm taking fish oil (for dry eyes) and royal jelly bc I read that it helps with fertility so I don't know if that is the reason or if I'm going to ovulate very soon! We are going on vacation for a week starting on Sunday and bringing our toddler so it will be hard to bd if I ovulate late again. I'm glad to hear about your husbands being so into the whole ttc thing, I thought my husband was weird because none of it bothers him, I can talk about cm and cp and he is like "does that mean we can have sex now?" LOL.


----------



## ashntony

I will be testing on 10-31!!!! Hoping my favorite holiday brings me goodluck!!!


----------



## miss_may

FX for everyone in their 2ww!!
I was wondering if you ladies could help me if you would be so kind?
Im on cd13 trying SMEP...my clearblue opks haven't yet turned positive and I haven't ever noticed any ewcm..its always usually creamy and lotiony.
Does this mean im not ovulating or can I still be fertile even tho I have no ewcm/ positive opks.
Im confused and don't want there to be something wrong!
Thanks very much x


----------



## GlamStarr85

So I took my first digital opk today and it was positive. Yaayy!!! Wat concerns me is that im not having a ewcm its white creamy. Oh well I will use pre-seed and :sex: any way!!! 

Good Luck to Me!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ameronica

miss_may said:


> FX for everyone in their 2ww!!
> I was wondering if you ladies could help me if you would be so kind?
> Im on cd13 trying SMEP...my clearblue opks haven't yet turned positive and I haven't ever noticed any ewcm..its always usually creamy and lotiony.
> Does this mean im not ovulating or can I still be fertile even tho I have no ewcm/ positive opks.
> Im confused and don't want there to be something wrong!
> Thanks very much x

They say that sometimes the surge can be less than 24 hrs, so if you only test once a say you might miss it. So some ladies test twice a day. I took one at midnight and got my + last month you never know. 

About EWCM, not everyone gets it. A lot of factors can change your EWCM like diet and medications if you are taking any. A lot of people recommend Preseed if you dont have good EWCM since it mimics EWCM. You can still ovulate without getting a + OPK due to timing and no EWCM, so you could still be ovulating. A sure way to check is to chart your BBT.


----------



## miss_may

Thank you for the great advice americona!!
I am using concieve plus lubricant at the moment which will do the job of ewcm im just worried im not ovulating..ill give it until Saturday which is cd16 to get a positive opk as there's still chance. I thought with the digi ones it was ok to only do it once a day with fmu but ill keep that in mind thanks :)
Its 10.30pm here so I may do another one just to be sure :)
Thank you v much :)


----------



## miss_may

also charting just confuses me so im not sure what id be doing lol?


----------



## miss_may

Sorry loves how rude of me!
Congratulations on your news how exciting..oh I loves a good wedding I do :)
When R U getting married!
Lucky you..OH and I have been together for 6 years and still no ring lol!
That's lovely news :)


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hey Loves,

Congrats to u girl. That is exciting news!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

*Thank you!!!!*

Glam! That's a CUTE OPK! I thought they were all disposable.. :shrug: shows what I know lol.. 

Ladies... OPERATION OVULATION IN PROGRESS... and guess who's purrin like a kitten in his chair.. my hubs.. poor baby.. he does concrete construction so I can only imagine how tired he is.. poor guy. he has 3 slipped disks in his back. :( And I have arthritis setting in my fingers a little bit.. so there's only so much massaging I can do.. I hope he wakes up energetic.. because I stopped by my old work (Cirillas..  look it up if you've never heard of it.. tee hee :haha: and got a sexy time pill for later.. :) it's loaded with maca and other things that help with stamina.. increase sperm count.. and make him GO AND GO AND GO.. :D naughty me :coffee: He likes taking them so.. :thumbup:!!!

Here's a pic of my #1 choice so far! idk how this stuff works.. soooo ima just go with it.. I got the style numbers for my top 2 choices.. so when he goes in to buy it.. he can decide.. but I'm emphasizing how much I love this one!
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/Photo10021347_1.jpg


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Here's another view of it. :D

Excuse the fingernails.. We were taking tires off a tractor to switch out the innertubes .. so they looked gross yesterday.. 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/Photo10021348.jpg


----------



## LovesMyLovey

While I have my photobucket up and going. I thought I'd share a pic of me. :D 

HI :hi:
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/Facebook/mobile%20uploads/210280_10150116528048204_2395894_o.jpg


----------



## R22

Loves, you are so cute! Wake his little butt up!!:blush: And congrats!!

And not that I want to bring anyone down but I am so pissed. My DH just called and told me he wont be home this weekend (because of his job)...when I am supposed to O. So we have no chance of getting pregnant this month. :sad2: 
I guess all I can do is hope he surprises me and comes home early or I O really late. :nope:

Feeling hopeless.


----------



## ashntony

R22 I am sending lucky dust to you!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

OH R22! :hugs2: I can't even think of any suggestions for you to do :( How far away is he going to be??


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22- What cd are you on? and when is O supposed to happen?


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> R22- What cd are you on? and when is O supposed to happen?

Loves, I am on cd 10 and have a regular cycle, expected to O on cd14 which is when he is due back.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

well you have up to 24 hours on the safe side that your window is opening... So I'm praying you'll catch ur eggy.. and catch him in a frisky mood when he gets back! :hugs2:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys !! Long time no speak seems like forever but this is the first time i have managed to find some wifi here in Spain in a week! Have been dying to catch up ob all the news!!

Big big Congrats Loves!! You and your ring are.super cute!!

Right girlies i can feel it in my bones this is our month October is it...... I will sprinkle you with Spanish Baby dust you never know it might be lucky!!

Hubbie and i are having a lovely holiday with probably a little too much Sangria ;-). Cycles was so weird last month and witch came 5 days early so i didnt know when i was going to ovulate this month. Have been taking clear blue digital opks since cd 7 and its cd15 today and i got my.first smily face!! I was so excited to see that happy face my Hubbie couldnt stop laughing at me and we got straight down to task at hand and used preseed for the first time! So i am not sure when to have another go should i wait to tomorrow how long are you usually fertile after positive opk?!?!

So happy to have caught up with you all and have all my fingers and toes crossed for smily opks ans lots of fun in the bedroom! ;-) xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Ok is anyone here tonight or is my wifi just not working? I am worried i have lost my girlies Xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

HI!!! :hi: I'm here! Just got off work. Been a busy day of packing for the trip tomorrow. 

Twinkle- I think we're right about together.. CD 16 for me and I think O is going to happen in next 24 hrs.. So it's time to get to :sex:!!! Hopefully hubs comes home in a great mood.. :thumbup: that would be super!! Gonna break out the pre-seed prior this time!! 

What are softcups ladies? Do they hold the sperm in???


----------



## miss_may

Hi twinkle! Sorry sorry had a super busy and stressful day.
Hope you are having an amazing time in Spain!...i was there at the beginning of august we travelled to Valencia, Madrid and Barcelona was amazing!

Im cd14 and by digi opks still haven't turned positive! Grrrr!
But there's still time :) fingers crossed!
Im not sure loves..id like to no thua too as I've heard them mentioned before. Might google it :)


----------



## miss_may

Ewww I just googled it and its a cup that U insert which is meant to collect your period
Im guessing women use it to keep the sperm in but I guess if its all being collected in a cup then theyre not swimming so it may as well come out anyway lol?
Unless I've got it COMPLETELY wrong or missed the point some how? 
Thoughts ladies?


----------



## jeslyn

I think they are used to hold the sperm near the cervix for longer. I was a little disappointed that i threw a pack away last year. They didn't seem like good period protection.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh wow.. well that's what I figured it was used for.. I wonder what the accuracy rate is..

well.. my status is.. TIRED! It's 9pm here right now and I've been asleep for 2 hours so I can rest up for my trip.. well.. i'm already awake.. I see this is going to go well.. :dohh: urghh.. 

i'm happy for the night though.. dh and I bd'd.. preseed and everything :thumbup: business done for the night.. time for bed for me again.. :shrug: I won't be getting a good temp reading tomorrow since i'm getting up at 3am.. so my fingers are crossed!

Good luck with upcoming O for you ladies!!! I'll be back on saturday. TTYL!!


----------



## Mookerr87

Hey twinkle, No you didn't loose us at all! Just reading over the group here and a ton of us have been overloaded by the read of it. I've been feeling off for the past few days my self, maybe you ladies can help me out here it is probably tmi, but I figured, Meh what the hell lol.

So since my last period, I've had this odd/ off feeling in my Lady bug- Yes lady bug lol. Haven'T had any pelvic pain, some cramping which is a little different for me as i rarely to never get cramps. No burning when I pee,no odour, no discharge urine seems likes its cloudy, haven't changed my diet and I'm not taking the fertil cm or fertilaid as i still haven't gotten it in the mail, but it feels like if i were to push that something would come out, I did a little check myself and she still feels the same lol i know tmi, but when hubby and i we're :sex: the other night we tried a new position and it felt amazing but then all of a sudden it was a pain so sharp i could feel it in my shoulders, lol well of course that went straight to his ego, I guess a big part of me is affraid to go to the doctors cause it will be the same routine, and they instantly go to thinking the worse. 

So my point behind this is have any of you experienced something similair, is there a home remeedy I could try before i go to the docs, I've never had a yeast infection either, and i googled it ( bad idea google is lol) but it doesn't sound like the same. Thank ladies, love yuh for the advice, and apologize for the over bearing amount of information i just dropped on your plate.
:hug:
Mooker87


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Ewww I just googled it and its a cup that U insert which is meant to collect your period
> Im guessing women use it to keep the sperm in but I guess if its all being collected in a cup then theyre not swimming so it may as well come out anyway lol?
> Unless I've got it COMPLETELY wrong or missed the point some how?
> Thoughts ladies?

 
i agree i dont see the point if they arent swimming up on their wee journey then whats the point in them being in the cup? Maybe someone here knows some stats on them?

I have my fingers crossed for a wee smiley face on your digi opks! Let us know! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Mookerr87 said:


> Hey twinkle, No you didn't loose us at all! Just reading over the group here and a ton of us have been overloaded by the read of it. I've been feeling off for the past few days my self, maybe you ladies can help me out here it is probably tmi, but I figured, Meh what the hell lol.
> 
> So since my last period, I've had this odd/ off feeling in my Lady bug- Yes lady bug lol. Haven'T had any pelvic pain, some cramping which is a little different for me as i rarely to never get cramps. No burning when I pee,no odour, no discharge urine seems likes its cloudy, haven't changed my diet and I'm not taking the fertil cm or fertilaid as i still haven't gotten it in the mail, but it feels like if i were to push that something would come out, I did a little check myself and she still feels the same lol i know tmi, but when hubby and i we're :sex: the other night we tried a new position and it felt amazing but then all of a sudden it was a pain so sharp i could feel it in my shoulders, lol well of course that went straight to his ego, I guess a big part of me is affraid to go to the doctors cause it will be the same routine, and they instantly go to thinking the worse.
> 
> So my point behind this is have any of you experienced something similair, is there a home remeedy I could try before i go to the docs, I've never had a yeast infection either, and i googled it ( bad idea google is lol) but it doesn't sound like the same. Thank ladies, love yuh for the advice, and apologize for the over bearing amount of information i just dropped on your plate.
> :hug:
> Mooker87

sorry mooker i am no help to you havent had the symptoms but i know its so much worse to Google and stress than it is in reality. I know that if i am worried the doctor is the only one who can put my mind at ease but everyone is different, i am sure its nothing hun but sorry i Cant be of actual help Xx
Btw love the term lady bug i think i am going to have to adopt it!


----------



## twinkletoe

So girlies how we all feeling today? Does anyone know how you know whay day you ovulated if you using opks? If you get positive for example yesterday and then negative today does that mean you ARE ovulating today? Not sure how to calculate for the tww?!


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Mookerr87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey twinkle, No you didn't loose us at all! Just reading over the group here and a ton of us have been overloaded by the read of it. I've been feeling off for the past few days my self, maybe you ladies can help me out here it is probably tmi, but I figured, Meh what the hell lol.
> 
> So since my last period, I've had this odd/ off feeling in my Lady bug- Yes lady bug lol. Haven'T had any pelvic pain, some cramping which is a little different for me as i rarely to never get cramps. No burning when I pee,no odour, no discharge urine seems likes its cloudy, haven't changed my diet and I'm not taking the fertil cm or fertilaid as i still haven't gotten it in the mail, but it feels like if i were to push that something would come out, I did a little check myself and she still feels the same lol i know tmi, but when hubby and i we're :sex: the other night we tried a new position and it felt amazing but then all of a sudden it was a pain so sharp i could feel it in my shoulders, lol well of course that went straight to his ego, I guess a big part of me is affraid to go to the doctors cause it will be the same routine, and they instantly go to thinking the worse.
> 
> So my point behind this is have any of you experienced something similair, is there a home remeedy I could try before i go to the docs, I've never had a yeast infection either, and i googled it ( bad idea google is lol) but it doesn't sound like the same. Thank ladies, love yuh for the advice, and apologize for the over bearing amount of information i just dropped on your plate.
> :hug:
> Mooker87
> 
> sorry mooker i am no help to you havent had the symptoms but i know its so much worse to Google and stress than it is in reality. I know that if i am worried the doctor is the only one who can put my mind at ease but everyone is different, i am sure its nothing hun but sorry i Cant be of actual help Xx
> Btw love the term lady bug i think i am going to have to adopt it!Click to expand...

Well I have had the same issue before. One time it was after an enema.... i actually got my ovaries bruised from it. Now did you pain start before or after the new position? If it was after its just possible he bruised you in some way?


----------



## jeslyn

Mookerr87 said:


> Hey twinkle, No you didn't loose us at all! Just reading over the group here and a ton of us have been overloaded by the read of it. I've been feeling off for the past few days my self, maybe you ladies can help me out here it is probably tmi, but I figured, Meh what the hell lol.
> 
> So since my last period, I've had this odd/ off feeling in my Lady bug- Yes lady bug lol. Haven'T had any pelvic pain, some cramping which is a little different for me as i rarely to never get cramps. No burning when I pee,no odour, no discharge urine seems likes its cloudy, haven't changed my diet and I'm not taking the fertil cm or fertilaid as i still haven't gotten it in the mail, but it feels like if i were to push that something would come out, I did a little check myself and she still feels the same lol i know tmi, but when hubby and i we're :sex: the other night we tried a new position and it felt amazing but then all of a sudden it was a pain so sharp i could feel it in my shoulders, lol well of course that went straight to his ego, I guess a big part of me is affraid to go to the doctors cause it will be the same routine, and they instantly go to thinking the worse.
> 
> So my point behind this is have any of you experienced something similair, is there a home remeedy I could try before i go to the docs, I've never had a yeast infection either, and i googled it ( bad idea google is lol) but it doesn't sound like the same. Thank ladies, love yuh for the advice, and apologize for the over bearing amount of information i just dropped on your plate.
> :hug:
> Mooker87

Mooker, I had a similar pain to this for a long time. no infection no nothing, just PAIN in the "ladybug" lol My mom actually suggested that i put a half cup of baking soda in the bath. Worked Wonders. I dont know how it helped, or what was wrong, but instant relief.


----------



## jeslyn

I think Im going to see my OB because Im now 10 days late for AF and all 4 (yes 4) hpt's are BFN. Just wanna get this party started again! Maybe theres a magic something to bring her on, or I can get blood tested to ease my mind. Ive been regular for 6 months now after BC


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hey girls! Hello from Indiana! We couldn't sleep last night so we hit the road. It's 11am Kansas time and we already dropped grandma off rested and are now in route home! Woot

I slept the last bit of my trip so I decided to take my temp in case and its up!! To Post O state! Woot! Hopefully with the ore-seed and timing we get it this month. 

Jeslyn- temping is the sure way to know what's going on. I'd definitely go get a blood test! They have promethium which induced af. :( my fingers are crossed for a bfp for you! Can't wait to see what it says! 

Hi twinkle! I'm no help with the OPKS. But it sounds promising! Have u guys kept up the :sex:?? 

Mooker- I have had pain like that before.. Two things that cause it for me are.. Ovarian cysts... And/or my cervix being very low and OH rammed in to it... Makes u wanna scream FFFF!!!!!!!!!!! Ya it definitely gives hubs an ego boost.. (I just let him think he hit the back lol but truth be told.. U can't get to London in a rowboat lol... Haha.. Sounds mean .. But it's a personal joke between him and I.. He's self conscious because he's not a god or anything.. Lol but he's perfect for me :) 

Anywhoo.. Look up pain during sex and see what it pulls up..


----------



## cassieakasam

So I just left the doctors office. We have THREE follicles and they are huge. I am CD 12 and I have 1 @ 28, 1 @ 24 & 1 @ 22...we are going to BD again tonight and ill trigger Saturday night then well do the IUI on Sunday. FXD!!!!
This just goes to show that I don't know my body, I thought I was out for this month since I had nary a symptom or side effect from 10 days of 10mgs of Femara. Turns out for me that no symptoms is a good sign...LOL. 
I have every appendage crossed right now...THIS IS OUR MONTH!!


----------



## Mookerr87

I worry its the Ovarian cyst again, I've also had endometreial cancer. Anytime I go see the doctor with worries it's never good news for myself lol, They see me walk in and feel sorry for me lol. Well Guess I'll toddle my ass over there on my lunch, and say hello to the OB. Lol Yah Ladybug, My girls haven't really questioned me or dh About Female or Male anotomy, which is awesome in my opinion, some prefer there kids know, I'd rather not educate them until they ask, but anyways somehow we started calling it a ladybug. funny


----------



## lesh07

Hi there ladies I am back ttc no 6!! And I am due to test on the 25th october I cannot wait although i think i might be here a while as it took me 2 1/2 years to fall pregnant with my 4th baby and 2 years to fall pregnant with my 5th but i hope for a bfp soon so i have my 2 youngest reasonably close in age. :) Babydust to all. xxxx


----------



## Groovychick

:hi: everyone. :)

I have a 16 month old daughter and have started TTC no. 2 this month. On CD6 but finding it really hard to resist testing! :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Hi! 
Testing 30th October still on dreaded AF! 
Count down to O!


----------



## miss_may

Hiya mesh! Welcome to the forum! Wow baby number 6 good luck to you hun!

Mookerr- I think you should go to your doctor just to be sure, im sure its nothing to worry about so please dont go googling things as you'll just get yourself worried. Carry on with the usual positions maybe ;) hehe

Hope you are having a fun road trip loves! FX for you! Im also using a lube like pressed...hope it works :)

Cassie im sorry I dont really no what any of that means lol sorry!..but sounds promising FX for yooou!

I have a question...i check my cm daily and I've never had ewcm..its usually always wet and creamy like lotion. Well I have just checked it and its not of egg white consistency its quite gloopy but it stretched really far between my fingers. Do you think this is fertile cm?
Also I still havent had a positive opk, I drink quite a lot throughout the day could this possible be the reason as my pee is too diluted? 
sorry if tmi but I think we are all comfortable enough by now lol!


----------



## miss_may

I meant lesh not mesh lol..hello mummyclo and groovy chick too! :D


----------



## lesh07

miss_may said:


> I meant lesh not mesh lol..hello mummyclo and groovy chick too! :D

Lol...No worries. :thumbup:


----------



## Mookerr87

So I went to the Doctors, Wants me to put off ttc for 3 months, and go for a ultrasound & some blood work. Did a quick pap while I was there so I'll be waiting for those results, Jesus that was the fastest 30 mins of my life in which i had already predicted lol, Well that kind of sucks. Hope for a bfp this month either way, but looks like I'm out the game until I get a Thumbs up. Bummer. Well if that isn't a piss off before my Canadian Thanks giving weekend. Thanks Ladies.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I have literally retyped a post twice .. just for it to delete again almost at the end.. :dohh:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

*WELCOME TO OUR THREAD LADIES! * 

*MESH-* You are one hell of a woman! I come from a large family.. we literally had a huge *RED* 15 passenger van (enough space for 7 kids and 2 adults) .. :coffee: we named him Clifford.. lol good times.. I just remember how rough it was at times, so my hat is off for you love! What ages are they? We were 2-3 years apart.. and I am a twin.. bajeeze! 

*CASSIE-* What does IUI involve? I've known other women that have done it but don't know much about it myself.. *FINGERS X'D tight for you that one of your follys gets 'er this time!* does 3 folly's mean greater chance for multiples?? 

*MAY-* I personally am ok with pictures.. Lord knows i've sent a few myself to my twin sister :blush: :haha: CM or Spotting questions.. I think it's healthy to know what's going on with your body.. so the more you know the better :thumbup: if not.. you can go to mybeautifulcervix.com.. AMAZINGLY GRAPHIC.. it's like you have to look away.. but you .. just.. can't.. 
It gets easier the more you look at them lol But YES globby, jellyish stretchy cm is a very big *+* that your becoming fertile. 

I'm still trying to figure out how many days after seeing the ewcm, to when O occurs.. this cycle was 2 days.. I think.. we'll see how tomorrows temps go.. :shrug: 

*MOOKER-* Sweets :hugs2: 3 months? or 3 cycles? I hope it's nothing serious :hugs2: and you just tell yourself it wont be.. and it wont.. ok..? Thats the power of attraction! What you think.. WILL!! Are they doing the ultrasound to look for cysts? I think it would explain the pain definitely, but why do you have to take 3 months/cycles off? * We are 100% here for ya girl!* 

We are your very own :cheerleaders.. whose wombs bring us together as friends.. lmao :haha: 
But seriously I am definitely here for you! I've been down a similar road before and it's going to be ok. :hugs2:

*OK BOOK OVER>> GOODNIGHT FRIENDS. SLEEP WELL!*


----------



## twinkletoe

Loves good work! Very good novel  we are in our last night in Spain and i hope we have done enough....did the business on 2 days opk digi were smiley and day after that so can only have fingers crossed and preseed in action too!
So are we all having fun with our otherhalfs ladies?! 

Looking forward to getting eachother through the horrible tww!!


----------



## miss_may

FX for you twinkle!...hope youve had a lovely holiday in Espanol! I've heard many success stories that say a holiday is the key to making a baby so fingers super crossed!
Yeah indeed..ladies all over the world getting busy with our men lol. My digi opks still haven't turned positive im cd 17 now, im worrying there might be a problem and im not ovulating or something :(
We've been doing the business every other night since cd8 with concieve plus lube so I hope we are doing enough!
Not looking forward to that horrible 2ww this is when my totally chilled attitude just goes to pot lol
Thank you loves, much appreciated :)
I only had a bit of ewcm for one day and its gone back to being lotiony so just getting all confuzzled!
Cheerleaders I like it haha! 
We are all here for you mookerr lots of love x


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hey Ladies,

Hope u all having a good week/weekend...sorry to hear about ur situation Mookerr...just know we will be here for u thru all of it.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

*MAY-* There is only one thing that you can do right now.. and that's just keep up with the bd'ing and opk.. This happened to a girl in another thread.. she was waiting for O to happen because her OPKS weren't turning positive.. Turns out she missed it and at cd 45.. she finally took a test.. and BINGO!! Got her BFP while still waiting to O!! So don't stop what ur doing!! 

*TWINKLE-* Enjoy your last night in Spain! Yes.. OH and I are having a good time let me tell ya.. finishing our back room edition.. lol it's been a blast let me tell ya. It was freezing cold.. ( i knew we should have done this over the summer. ) 

AFM.. I slept in so late this morning that i didnt chart it.. i should. actually I'm going to on FF, The circles/dot on the day will change if my temp was taken later than normal I think.. 
anywho.. that's all for me ladies.. I'm thinking this tww is going to be quick for me.. so much stuff to get done. :sleep:


----------



## cassieakasam

Lovesmylovely - IUI is a fertility treatment that uses a catheter to place a number of washed sperm directly into the uterus. The goal of IUI is to increase the number of sperm that reach the fallopian tubes and subsequently increase the chance of fertilization. I just did my HCG shot about an hour ago so I should ovulate within the next 24-36 hours. My IUI is scheduled for tomorrow @ noon. I am going to try to hold out till October 21st to test (yeah right...LOL) Since there are three follicles there is a grater chance for multiples but I'd settle for just one sticky bean :)


----------



## Chasity09

Getting closer!!! CD 13 :) I'm ready! Lol waiting is the hardest part


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may i am.sure you will either o late this.month.or that you just happened to miss it, but you totally.doing the right think getting.busy all the time.anyway! Hopefully.there will be a BFP thid month and you wont need to bother about anything else!  if not why not do what i have seen.some other.ladies.do.here and use digi opks in the morning and.then.cheapies off amazon.at night so not to.miss anything!! 

Loves.. Thanks we are.enjoying our last.day in the sun then back to.the.emerald.isle :-( so glad.you are having fun with the.boy thats whats needed!! 

Hope that the holiday will be our key to a bfp this month and i am totally fillying my suitcase with Spanish baby dust for everyone so we can all have our wee bundles asap! 

Mooker hope you doing ok remember we are all here if you want to vent!

I am going to guess today is 1dpo for me so heres to the start of the tww!! Grrr!! Love to all the beautiful.ladies on this thread!  Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Good luck Cassie!!hope all goes well!! 

Chasity- i feel you about waiting being the hardest!! Fx for you! We can all stick it out together!! ;-)


----------



## Chasity09

I just looked at my calendar and I'm on CD 14! Woo going by faster than I thought


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Yay! For upcoming O and hooraahhh for the tww.. we got this..

I'm currently 4 dpo according to FF.. check out my chart.. my temp just keeps a climbing! Lets hope she just keeps climbin too!

Boring none the less though.. Time to get back to work.. we're finishing our back room addition to the house.. my new Laundry room WOOT.. yay for cleaning though.. boo..I am excited that OH finished building my closet last night.. that was a nice surprise.. welp time to get back to it tho! 
:laundry: :dishes:


----------



## twinkletoe

We are right there with you Loves... Home from.Spain tonight and moving into.new house this week building furniture everynight this week oh they joys!! ;-) but at least the week might go fast!! 

Totally determined.not to stress this month of to test early i am convinced all the stress brought the witch so early last month!! 

We are all here together girlies whatever silly symptom or stress we in it for the ling haul!!

We just getting ready for airport! :-( adios sunny Spain hopefully you brought me and my girlies luck!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Ps sorry Cant type (spell) on this phone ! ;-) x


----------



## R22

Hey all! Sounds like everyone is doing great! So happy to hear the excitement from everyone. 

DH made it home today so we :sex: and will do it again tomorrow before he has to get back on the plane. I tested + on OPK late Friday night so I am hoping we are able to get :spermy: to meet egg. FXd real hard!! 

CD 14 for me... so excited to be on the same day as some of you!! :thumbup:

Here we go TWW!!!


----------



## ashntony

CD 15 today!!! DH and I have neen dtd every night since after af left minus 1 day! I SHOULD ovulate at some point in time these next couple of days! I got the job I wanted plus my house has been completly cleaned so hoping that the positivity rwflects this month!!! I am only asking santa for a baby for Christmas!!! So hoping it happens!! Good luck to all of you beautiful ladies well!!!
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:
To you all!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh good luck Ashntony!!! Your chances seem super great with the bd'ing every day! 

R-22- I'm praying you catch that eggy!! you had such a small window of time available.. so hopefully O happened today or tomorrow even! Have you had any O pains or CM or correlate with the + opk?


----------



## GlamStarr85

R22 said:


> Hey all! Sounds like everyone is doing great! So happy to hear the excitement from everyone.
> 
> DH made it home today so we :sex: and will do it again tomorrow before he has to get back on the plane. I tested + on OPK late Friday night so I am hoping we are able to get :spermy: to meet egg. FXd real hard!!
> 
> CD 14 for me... so excited to be on the same day as some of you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Here we go TWW!!!

Yaayyy R22,

Sounds like there's still hope for you afterall. My fingers are definitely crossed for you. So I decided to not try this time around. Honestly I just wasnt in the mood. I was at first but then I guess my mood changed. I'll wait til next time.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Glam .. do you know for sure you O'd?? 

Morning Ladies.. First day of my now 3 week vaca starts!! I'm still going to go over and clean carpets and stuff to keep busy.. but I don't really HAVE TO.. :haha: 

sweet.. only thing is.. there's no sleeping in for me.. its 6:22am here (got up at 5:30am with hubs to get him off to work) and now I can't get back to bed.. MUST HAVE COFFEE!!!! Well.. gmas house I come.. :coffee:


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> Glam .. do you know for sure you O'd??
> 
> Morning Ladies.. First day of my now 3 week vaca starts!! I'm still going to go over and clean carpets and stuff to keep busy.. but I don't really HAVE TO.. :haha:
> 
> sweet.. only thing is.. there's no sleeping in for me.. its 6:22am here (got up at 5:30am with hubs to get him off to work) and now I can't get back to bed.. MUST HAVE COFFEE!!!! Well.. gmas house I come.. :coffee:

Hey,

No i am not sure if i o'd or not. I cramped yesterday but i was too tired to get up and check my temp this morning. I just stayed sleep. Hopefully i can tell with my temp tmrw if i did or not.


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> oh good luck Ashntony!!! Your chances seem super great with the bd'ing every day!
> 
> R-22- I'm praying you catch that eggy!! you had such a small window of time available.. so hopefully O happened today or tomorrow even! Have you had any O pains or CM or correlate with the + opk?

Best wishes to you *Ash*!

Thanks *Loves*! I took my temp this morning and it is higher than it has ever been :happydance: so I am really hoping I ovulated yesterday and that everything works out. I am trying not to get my hopes too high though because I fear that BFN. :nope: Really wanted to try SMEP this month but with hubs gone that wasn't possible. We can always try it next month if we need to. 

:flower: So happy to have you all here. <3


----------



## Ameronica

Hello Ladies! I have been gone for awhile, on vacation with DH. I am doing SMEP this month and am currently CD9. This is our first month doing SMEP and our 5th year NTNP but only our 2nd month fully TTC. FX it works and for our July babies!

I just started temping this month, but with vacation and being sick, I don't think my temps are accurate. So I will probably re-start next month.


----------



## bellablue

awesome ladies!!!!! we are going to try on the 21st!!!! so exciting so i hope i can be with you ladies in july good luck all


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey lovely ladies!

Ok so after seeing so many people talk about SMEP i finally looked it up! Sounds like i pretty good plan if i dont get my bfp this month!! Wont be as easy at home as it was en españa but still fun!!
 

i have no idea when my AF is due this month with it being 5 days early last month so Will just have to go by dpo to decide when to test!

So do we know when we are testing this month ??!! Excited already not a good sign ! ;-) Xx


----------



## Ameronica

I am probably testing on the 29th or 30th. Hoping for an Anniversary BFP :)


----------



## R22

I will be testing on the 18th which is a few days before AF but would like to find out before vacation.


----------



## ashntony

Good luck yo all you ladies testing this week!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I'm testing next week on the 18th if AF doesn't show... FF has me currently at 5 dpo.. :thumbup:! 

Had the most horrible pains in my bbs last night.. (i know it's early but heregoes:) Yesterday evening I suddenly had this horrible painful stinging pains in my nipples. . Girls I don't even know how to explain it.. It's like the only way it would go away is if there was warmth on them. AND NOT A SHOWER... it wasn't until I was in there for a while and they started softening up did the water make them feel better. It lasted for about an hour THANK GOODNESS! It almost put me in tears because it just wouldn't go away! 

So it went away.. then just came back today .. They just started to sting.. and hold them was the only thing I could do, because if anything grazed them like my bra or even the Air.. it almost put me in tears again today.. that was around 2:30pm. It's 7pm now and the horrible stinging pain has subsided.. but its lingering there... they just hurt.. 

I tried putting carmex on them (thats what OH told me to do.. he says they're just chapped? I think it's hormone related because I know what chapped looks and feels like.. and these puppies are not chapped.. Theyre in pain! 
:(

Any of you had this before?! I need some relief!~


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yay R22!! Testing buddies!!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Haha.. look at my profile picture.. in relation to my last post! It's a perfect fit! lol


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> I'm testing next week on the 18th if AF doesn't show... FF has me currently at 5 dpo.. :thumbup:!
> 
> Had the most horrible pains in my bbs last night.. (i know it's early but heregoes:) Yesterday evening I suddenly had this horrible painful stinging pains in my nipples. . Girls I don't even know how to explain it.. It's like the only way it would go away is if there was warmth on them. AND NOT A SHOWER... it wasn't until I was in there for a while and they started softening up did the water make them feel better. It lasted for about an hour THANK GOODNESS! It almost put me in tears because it just wouldn't go away!
> 
> So it went away.. then just came back today .. They just started to sting.. and hold them was the only thing I could do, because if anything grazed them like my bra or even the Air.. it almost put me in tears again today.. that was around 2:30pm. It's 7pm now and the horrible stinging pain has subsided.. but its lingering there... they just hurt..
> 
> I tried putting carmex on them (thats what OH told me to do.. he says they're just chapped? I think it's hormone related because I know what chapped looks and feels like.. and these puppies are not chapped.. Theyre in pain!
> :(
> 
> Any of you had this before?! I need some relief!~

Loves, I hope it is a good sign. It def. could be an early sign of pregnancy. FXd for a + on the 18th. Test buddies!:friends:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yay :friends: :happydance:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi lovelies :hi: 
Bored.. :yawn: thought of another cute name for our thread :D The Waiting Room lol 

sigh.. time for bed I think lol


----------



## twinkletoe

R22 said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing next week on the 18th if AF doesn't show... FF has me currently at 5 dpo.. :thumbup:!
> 
> Had the most horrible pains in my bbs last night.. (i know it's early but heregoes:) Yesterday evening I suddenly had this horrible painful stinging pains in my nipples. . Girls I don't even know how to explain it.. It's like the only way it would go away is if there was warmth on them. AND NOT A SHOWER... it wasn't until I was in there for a while and they started softening up did the water make them feel better. It lasted for about an hour THANK GOODNESS! It almost put me in tears because it just wouldn't go away!
> 
> So it went away.. then just came back today .. They just started to sting.. and hold them was the only thing I could do, because if anything grazed them like my bra or even the Air.. it almost put me in tears again today.. that was around 2:30pm. It's 7pm now and the horrible stinging pain has subsided.. but its lingering there... they just hurt..
> 
> I tried putting carmex on them (thats what OH told me to do.. he says they're just chapped? I think it's hormone related because I know what chapped looks and feels like.. and these puppies are not chapped.. Theyre in pain!
> :(
> 
> Any of you had this before?! I need some relief!~
> 
> Loves, I hope it is a good sign. It def. could be an early sign of pregnancy. FXd for a + on the 18th. Test buddies!:friends:Click to expand...

Loves ...really hope that is a sign of a bfp coming your way!! Although how horrible and uncomfortable for you! :-(

I could jump on that 18th Oct testing waggon!! Will be 12 dpo for me (i think!) so still early but.dont want to miss out on the fun! That is of course if the big bad AF doesnt get me first!!


----------



## Taralyn_m

Loves, hoping for a BFP for you! I'm only 1DPO on my first cycle actively trying and a bundle of nerves already!

As for the nipple thing, I hope it's an early sign for you because I had the exact same experience for the first 3 months of pregnancy with my now 7 year old. The only thing that helped was filling a basin with warm water and resting my boobs in it, or laying warm wet washcloths over them.


----------



## miss_may

this sounds like an amazing sign loves! Fingers crossed for you !
I've just got my first positive opk this morning!..cd19 so its very late. Is it still possible to become pregnant? With only 11 days left until AF? 
At least I no im ovulating now its just a bummer its late. Grrr!
lotsa love ladies!
:dust:


----------



## ashntony

Hope this is your BfP Loves! October is a lucky month!


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> this sounds like an amazing sign loves! Fingers crossed for you !
> I've just got my first positive opk this morning!..cd19 so its very late. Is it still possible to become pregnant? With only 11 days left until AF?
> At least I no im ovulating now its just a bummer its late. Grrr!
> lotsa love ladies!
> :dust:

miss May!! Woohoo for the positive opk!  and i know what you mean about the short time until af as mine last time was only 8days but i am sure 10 days is fine and as you say at least the eggy is there !! 

I have been looking into the poss that i might have a short leautal phase (not sure if thats the spelling) and seems to be that it is possible taking vit b6 can help lengthen time between ovulating and af????!!! 

Anyone have any knowledge of this? I should officially be banned from Google! ;-) Xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

thank you ladies! Its still there.. lingering.. :grr:

May- you af isn't going to come days after O... After O every woman has their luteal phase to get through..

My luteal phase (the day after O- to the first day of af) is 13 days.. So after O occurs I know taht I have 13 days till she's here.. I usually O on cd 19 which means my cycle will go 13 days beyond that... till my next cycle starts..

so if you normally have a 28 day cycle... where u usually ovulate around cd 14.. then your luteal phase is about 14 days long. (it averages between 11-16 days.) 

so since you just got a positive surge.. means you'll be ovulating today or in the next 24-48 hrs.. so you need to add 14 or so days on to that... and that is your testing days..

theres two halves to the cycle.. before O.. (i can't remember the right term) and Post O (luteal phase)

the number of days in the first half can change because your body is gearing up to O.. and sometimes doesn't quite get it.. so it'll gear up again and you'll possibly O.. 

But the number of days in the Last Half of your cycle Almost ALWAYS stays the same.. mine has been 13 days for the past 3 years that I've noticed.. and only once was it 12 days long.. 

Sometime your body tries to gear up.. and still never ovulates.. Thats what I believed happened to me last cycle... I have the PCOS so it's not uncommon to not surge enough to O.. but it's still so frustrating when that happens..

so after you O just add about 12-14 days to then.. and that's when AF/Test day is.. 

I think the only sure way of knowing how long your luteal phase is.. is by temping.. I think I have a picture of a couple of graphs here I can post up.. lemme see

I also read that it's hard to carry a pregnancy if you have a short luteal phase.. the baby needs at least 10 days or something.. so if you have a 9 day luteal phase.. and implantation takes 7-10;.. then your uterus might shed the lining before your bean has a chance to implant...the doctors do stuff for that.. And I think mostly It's Vitamin B6

I hope that made sense..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/ovulationgraphOvulationCoverline.png


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ok.. see how each cycle varies from the cd1- O..? thers 33 days.. then theres 19 etc.. and look at my luteal phase.. its right on target.. with one day being 14dpo till af hit.. (I probably started spotting that day.. but didnt' mark cd1 till the next day because it wasnt a full flow


----------



## twinkletoe

Wow loves you know your stuff thanks so much! So let me get this straight ...last month i had only 8 days between ovulating and AF ( i think) so if it turns out the same this.month should i.go and get b6 ? Only 2nd month.of counting days.and.ovulation etc so if.it happens 2 months in a row i guess i prob have a short luteal phase :-/

How boobies feeling loves?!


----------



## Sbmack

Hello Ladies! I'm new here...just joined, but have been lurking for a while. 

I'm 31 and this is our 5th cycle TTC. Started using OPK's last month but didn't really know how to read them. I have a good feeling about this cycle. Going to try SMEP. 

I'm thinking of picking up some Preseed because I'm not sure if I have EWCM. I don't need it to BD, but I figure it can't hurt. Thanks for all the knowledge and sharing!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey sbmack!welcome to our wee thread ! I too am new to.all this.and just started.using opks this month i used the digitals to be sure but i think that Will get expensive every month!! 

If no bfp this month i def going to try SMEP too worth a go for sure!! 

What.stage in your cycle are you in? X


----------



## BabyT2013

Hi!

I too have been reading posts for a few weeks and figured I should join and start interacting with you all.

My husband and I decided last month that we wanted to conceive and this is our first month being purposeful with trying. Before BC, I wasn't very regular, so I have no idea about when things happen for me. I've been using all the good information about CM and paying attention to other body signals as to when we should BD. Hopefully it all pays off this month, but I'm very prepared for this to be a long process given my previous irregularity. The one major difference is that since starting BC I went from being obese to being in a healthy weight according to my BMI, so I'm hoping that will have an impact on my regularity.

Can't wait to hear about everyone's BFP's this month!


----------



## ashntony

Think I am going to ovulate in the next couple of days! Having strong signs for it!!!


----------



## R22

miss_may said:


> this sounds like an amazing sign loves! Fingers crossed for you !
> I've just got my first positive opk this morning!..cd19 so its very late. Is it still possible to become pregnant? With only 11 days left until AF?
> At least I no im ovulating now its just a bummer its late. Grrr!
> lotsa love ladies!
> :dust:

Miss May, It is most def. possible to get pregnant. :sex: Go, go, go! LOL!


----------



## R22

Welcome Sbmack and BabyT2013!! :wave: What CD are you guys on?


----------



## BabyT2013

15


----------



## Sbmack

CD 13 for me


----------



## LovesMyLovey

twinkletoe said:


> Wow loves you know your stuff thanks so much! So let me get this straight ...last month i had only 8 days between ovulating and AF ( i think) so if it turns out the same this.month should i.go and get b6 ? Only 2nd month.of counting days.and.ovulation etc so if.it happens 2 months in a row i guess i prob have a short luteal phase :-/
> 
> How boobies feeling loves?!

it could be. Are you temping at all? and how many days is your cycle usually??? And are u only using the opks? I think u said this is your first or second month using them.. so yes.. we'll just have to see how many days till af.. or even better hopefully we don't have to worry about it because you'll get a BFP :) 
If you're not temping.. and feel comfortable with this.. the best other way to find out when O is happening after a Positive OPK is by doing a cervix check. (this takes a long time to understand what it feels like and whether it's high or low.. 
but with enough research and obsession you'll get 'er real quick lol :p

I know a lot.. yes.. lol but its not seeming to help me much.. since I can't get pg.. lol but I started being a little more relaxed about it (hence.. it being since JANUARY since I took a pg test until last cycle lol. ) 

AGH! anywhoo.. we'll just see how long this luteal phase is and see if B6 is even needed.. 

I'm A HUGE BELIEVER OF MACA! It helps with everything.. i can't even explain.. it's for both men and women.. so if the preseed doesn't work for me this cycle, then i'll go back to trying Maca and Preseed next cycle.. 

Nipples are still sensitive.. had that stinging slightly this morning.. but the worst of it went away.. I might have screwed myself on knowing which is what now... BECAUSE.. *I just wanted them to be warm*.. and I thought "HEY.. why not go tanning." Well I haven't gone in years (naturally darker complected) and figured i'd relieve the pain with warmth.. and get a little sexified for hubz.. :dohh: ya.. i'm a little burnt.. So now I can't tell if my :holly: are sore from tanning or the other.. :dohh:
i'm 6 dpo now! Woot!

Welcome New Threadlings! :hi:
We need more friends to chat with so theres always someone to talk to when we log on! We're in so many different timezones that it's hit and miss lol. 
It's 12:32pm here in kansas :thumbup:!
Anywho I'm 24 Hubz is 27 we've been ttc for 3 years now.. :coffee: just waiting it out here keepin busy :laundry: :dishes: :hangwashing: :comp:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

This little one here will always be my first baby :) I love her so much! 
I just bought her christmas dress :) and thought I'd share.
This is my furbaby CocoBear She'll be 4 this December. I got her when I first started thinking about babies lol and she's been the most perfect one ever!! She's a Shihpoo. They make the best lovey dogs ever! 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/Facebook/Cover%20Photos/425353_10150561946873204_2000277169_n.jpg


----------



## bellablue

cute dog 

mine r big ones big babys very well behaved also i have 3

my dogs were my first babies to they dress up also and they weight 100 and 110 lol


----------



## bellablue

Ameronica said:


> I am probably testing on the 29th or 30th. Hoping for an Anniversary BFP :)

awwww so exciting thats the day we start trying good luck hun :)


----------



## miss_may

Loves thank you so much for all the information you really do no your stuff hehe :)
My cycles are usually 29 or 30 days long since having my coil removed in May so if I ovulate around cd 20-22 every month im guessing I too have a short luteal phase same as twinkle maybe? Im with U twinkle..vitamin B6 next cycle if all fails :)
I too have used digi opks for the first time this month...they R bloomin expensive hey?! Fingers crossed for BFPs this month so all our pennies can go on baby things :D lol!

I've been using using pregnacare conception vitamins this month for the first tine and I've read on various forums that it can delay ovulation...do you this can be true as I just do no know what to believe sometimes lol! I should be banned from google haha!
How R your boobies loves? 
Welcome sbmack and babyt!! FX for you lovely ladies...where in the world are U guys? X


----------



## miss_may

Love your pup loves! We have a beagle called ruby she's crazy, she's 4 and still acts like a puppy. its 9pm here in England..long day at work now sipping on a cuppa tea..i love the time zones :)
How do you upload piccys? Im on my phone I wonder if there's a way of doing it on here. We no what loves looked like from your piccy thought it would be nice to share some more :)
Hmmmm....


----------



## cassieakasam

I really love the positive vibes in this thread. 
I just ordered some early detection Internet cheapies so I will start testing on October 17th. The trigger shot should be out of my system by then.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

May- you have to upload them from photobucket.. I started an account just for this site. Then you copy the image code in to you post.. thats what i do anyways..

YAY TESTING BUDDIES Cassie!!! Woot!

I just bought a test a little bit ago.. I was in a hurry because I was with His mom at the store.. and I told them what I needed (they're kept behind the counter) I just paid $7.00 for 1 test. Yikes... I thought it came with two! oh wellz


----------



## twinkletoe

Phew just.spent my whole night after a full days work putting up curtains and furniture in our new.house and i am pooped!! Phew!!

So.happy about all our new girlies welcome one.and all!! 

Thanks so much for all.the advice loves i guess i def have to wait and see.the length.of this phase and if lp is too short again i think i May.jump on the.b6 train!! Miss May hopefully you Wont need to jump on with me.but if we do then we can try it out together! 

Loves i am first month.doing opks (digi) and as miss May says that.is going to get VERY expensive! I just counted ovulation as day after surge guessing i know! Have never temped.....seems like so.much work but i am.sure i can get used to it! And the cervix testing sounds even MORE complicated but loves as you said if you do enough research you can get good at ANYTHING!!  miss May totally with.you can.we please start paying for a wee bundle instead of ourselves!!

Totally agree.with the photos we should do some uploading i Will get an account and see if i can work it out! 

So.excited for the new.testing buddies and more lovely ladies from all.around.the world to talk to! Can just feel.those BFP's coming flying in.this month!! Worldwide baby dust! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Ps loves .......your poor boobies!!
:-/ was a good idea! Hopefully the pink Will go.and they Will be perfectly bronzed!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

twinkle and may- have you looked at them online? a friend of mine bought life 40 of them dirt cheap.. and they come with cheapy pg tests too!!!! i'll see what I can find..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh snap! Check out this site girls! Amazon.. its' the way to go :thumbup:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ps&field-keywords=cheap ovulation strips test

I'd start there.. :)


----------



## cassieakasam

I got mine from here:
https://m.early-pregnancy-tests.com/3pregtesstri.html
Plus it's free shipping for anything over $14


----------



## R22

Question for you ladies: Is anyone else worried about working out? I am on CD 16 and it is looking like I ovulated on CD14...but I am so afraid to do anything. I am prob over-reacting. I read that as long as you worked out before you conceive you should be fine but for some reason I act like I am going to damage the egg or something. LOL. Crazy, I know. :wacko:

I just tried attaching a photo and it said it was too large. :huh:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

lol R22- I'm worried about how I haven't been working out! I was talking to hubz about it earlier saying I needed to start again.. :(


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I forgot to say also.. that I lost my thermometer.. big no bueno. This isn't the first time though.. So I know it'll show up. I just pop it in my mouth sometimes and walk to the bathroom or something and put it down somewhere.. it has to be right under my nose :(!!


----------



## ashntony

R22 I know exactly what you mean!!! I walk to the library about twice a week and it is about 1 hr. And 45mins each trip. I feel like when I do it I am goinv to kill my chances again!!! 

I am on CD 17 today and will be ovulating tomorrow! DH and I are going to dtd on a daily basis still for nother week just incase I ovulate later than expected. He and I are hoping this is our month because if so My due date would be around our anniversary! 

Loves I hope you find your thermometer! BTW I need a temping expert! I plan on starting next month if we don't concieve!!!


----------



## Taralyn_m

ohhhhh just worked out that if I get a BFP this month I will be testing on our anniversary and due 2 days before my birthday, surely those are wonderful omens!


----------



## Sbmack

R22, I have also been worried about working out. Yoga doesn't worry me but running and crossfit do. I feel like it could mess with implantation. From everything I've read though it doesn't. Oh well, I guess it's an excuse to relax during the TWW. 

I got a positive OPK this morning! It was almost positive yesterday. We Bd'd yesrerday and will today and tomorrow. None on Friday and again on Saturday. We are leaving for NYC tomorrow for the weekend...going to a friends wedding. Hoping for a big city conception!!

I'm worried about not having fertile cm. i'm going to take robotussin and get some pre-seed. I am prettu sure I'm about to O bc I have cramping on my left side (it was my right last time) and I have itchy bb's. 

Have fun making the babies ladies!


----------



## R22

Whew, I am so happy to know I am not the only one that thought working out would damage an egg the size of the tip of a pin!! LOL!!!:haha:

This is my first month taking my BBT and finally got the crosshairs that said I ovulated on CD14. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f 

Cant wait to see how many BFPs we get this month! :winkwink:


----------



## Ameronica

Taralyn_m said:


> ohhhhh just worked out that if I get a BFP this month I will be testing on our anniversary and due 2 days before my birthday, surely those are wonderful omens!

If DH and I succeed this month we will have an anniversary BFP too :)
As for birthdays it would be born in July, and my birthday is in August, so early bday present for me!


----------



## ashntony

If we get a BFP this month we will have our lil one on or near our one year! :)so good luck ladies!


----------



## BabyT2013

If we get BFP'S this month, I won't got back to teaching in a traditional setting next year and I'll just teach online  I never thought I'd want to stay home, but the idea that I can work and take care of my family is an amazing prospect. 

Still so excited to hear about everyone's BFP's! gl to everyone


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Whew, I am so happy to know I am not the only one that thought working out would damage an egg the size of the tip of a pin!! LOL!!!:haha:
> 
> This is my first month taking my BBT and finally got the crosshairs that said I ovulated on CD14.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f
> 
> Cant wait to see how many BFPs we get this month! :winkwink:

R22- It looks like you bd'd right at the right times!!! WOOHOOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ashntony- I'd love to help you with temping. It's tedious! but I've learned so much about my body in the 2 1/2 years I've been temping.. and i'm kind of obsessed about it.. Hubz just laughs when he sees me with the thermometer in my mouth.. lol I get up and walk to the bathroom and he'll come in there and see me sitting there with the thermometer in my mouth and just call me a goof. lol 

I feel so blessed to have someone who's on the same level as me ttc. My first marriage soo wasn't like that.. But I told you ladies that already. Adam though.. he'll lay in bed next to me and hold my legs up for me for 20 minutes lol.. 

Ladies.. we were talking about the wedding last night! I don't even know how to start planning for this one.. but I'm not going to start until we buy the ring. and I can't really tell what he's wanting to do on that subject.. Buy it in full.. or finance it.. We could go in there right now and swipe the Kays card.. and our payment wouldn't change.. ??? but he says we need to pay off other stuff first.. 
So what does he do on Monday...? he goes out and spends $1600 on a new wood stove for the house.. grr.. we need it.. because i'm sick of hauling wood inside to heat the house.. it's a mess.. so this one .. goes outside and hooks up to our furnace vents.. and heats the whole house at once.. vs.. the heat just staying in one room.. 

But that $$ could have gone towards what I wanted to buy  (sigh) idk what hes up too.. ima tell him to stop talking to me about it because it gets me too excited lol.. 

ok rant over.. bleh.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh ya.. check out my temps.. i had a temp dip yesterday.. and today it's back up!!! EEK.. keeping my fingers crossed.. but not too tight so i don't lose hope!


----------



## miss_may

Haha oh loves!...men hey! What does a temp dip mean? Is it a good sign for pregnancy?
So I had my first positive opk yesterday morning and then again this morning...however I've just got home from work and done another and its negative. So does this mean I ovulated some time today or I still could be? Considering its 6pm here so there was 12 hours between tests.. We dtd last nite and will again tonite im just trying to understand it all better :)
11 days til af..hopefully my dream bean will stick in time!
Baby dust to all...and hoping for a very happy anniversary for you ashntony and americona!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Ashntony- I'd love to help you with temping. It's tedious! but I've learned so much about my body in the 2 1/2 years I've been temping.. and i'm kind of obsessed about it.. Hubz just laughs when he sees me with the thermometer in my mouth.. lol I get up and walk to the bathroom and he'll come in there and see me sitting there with the thermometer in my mouth and just call me a goof. lol
> 
> I feel so blessed to have someone who's on the same level as me ttc. My first marriage soo wasn't like that.. But I told you ladies that already. Adam though.. he'll lay in bed next to me and hold my legs up for me for 20 minutes lol..
> 
> Ladies.. we were talking about the wedding last night! I don't even know how to start planning for this one.. but I'm not going to start until we buy the ring. and I can't really tell what he's wanting to do on that subject.. Buy it in full.. or finance it.. We could go in there right now and swipe the Kays card.. and our payment wouldn't change.. ??? but he says we need to pay off other stuff first..
> So what does he do on Monday...? he goes out and spends $1600 on a new wood stove for the house.. grr.. we need it.. because i'm sick of hauling wood inside to heat the house.. it's a mess.. so this one .. goes outside and hooks up to our furnace vents.. and heats the whole house at once.. vs.. the heat just staying in one room..
> 
> But that $$ could have gone towards what I wanted to buy  (sigh) idk what hes up too.. ima tell him to stop talking to me about it because it gets me too excited lol..
> 
> ok rant over.. bleh.

I no exactly what you mean! Men can be so stubborn!!! 

And how exactly do I temp I no its in the am but what does it all mean?


----------



## R22

miss_may said:


> Haha oh loves!...men hey! What does a temp dip mean? Is it a good sign for pregnancy?
> So I had my first positive opk yesterday morning and then again this morning...however I've just got home from work and done another and its negative. So does this mean I ovulated some time today or I still could be? Considering its 6pm here so there was 12 hours between tests.. We dtd last nite and will again tonite im just trying to understand it all better :)
> 11 days til af..hopefully my dream bean will stick in time!
> Baby dust to all...and hoping for a very happy anniversary for you ashntony and americona!!

Miss May, once you test + on an OPK you could ovulate 12-36 hours later(I've read). So you could ovulate today or it could have been yesterday. If you want to follow the SMEP you should have sex for 3 days in a row once you get that +OPK. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong). Good luck sweetie!


----------



## miss_may

Ok thank you R22! This also what I read...just want to make extra sure so we can maximise our chances :)


----------



## TTCMSP

I will be testing on October 26th. Add me to the list!


----------



## Ameronica

miss_may said:


> Haha oh loves!...men hey! What does a temp dip mean? Is it a good sign for pregnancy?
> So I had my first positive opk yesterday morning and then again this morning...however I've just got home from work and done another and its negative. So does this mean I ovulated some time today or I still could be? Considering its 6pm here so there was 12 hours between tests.. We dtd last nite and will again tonite im just trying to understand it all better :)
> 11 days til af..hopefully my dream bean will stick in time!
> Baby dust to all...and hoping for a very happy anniversary for you ashntony and americona!!

Thank You! We aren't doing anything too special since I have a full day of classes that day. Just a nice dinner, and hopefully a BFP *FXFXFX*

I agree with what was said before about Oing 12-36 hrs after a + OPK. That is what I have read as well. I am on CD11 waiting to have to pee so I can take my OPK lol


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies sorry i been MIA today in court all.day then building furniture then.my hubbies.nanas 80th birthday party! Phew! 

Thanks loves for.the links to the opks! You.are a star! 

Miss May i totally know.what you mean with opks didnt know.when.fertile and fow how long after smiley! Think i need to get good at all this fast! ;-) 

Wedding planning loves....good luck.with men! We are just moving into.our new house and.we.dont have curtains but we have an HD tv!! Rationale! ;-)

Happy anniversary ashntony and americona!! Really hoping for lovely bfps for your guys this month! 

i dont think i can say at all.when.i should test this.month as af 5 days early.last month....maybe.i should.just.wait till.af comes.but would.love to know.what to do .......any ideas on.how to decide when?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ashntony- If you go to Fertilityfriend theres a bunch of information on there about it and how to.. but heres the Readers Digest Version.

Temping your Basal Body Temperature (bbt) is the most accurate way to confirm Ovulation. Temping does NOT tell you when you're going to Ovulate.. It confirms it based on your temperatures rising and staying elevated for at least 3 days. 

By Using OPKs, Following your cervical fluid and position signs, physical signs like cramping (mittleschmirtz) and temping you can learn to tell when you're about to ovulate and Use your temperatures to confirm that O has happened. 

*First-* Go buy a digital thermometer. They have BBT thermometers which will measure to the tenth of a degree (98.69) Vs. a regular thermometer that reads 98.6. I personally just use a basic digital thermometer, and it works fine for me.. 

*Second-* Go to fertilityfriend.com and join (its free) so you can start marking your temps down on their chart. Take some time to navigate and explore the site so you know where to go to enter your temperatures. 
*Third-*Start temping... It's best to start at the beginning of a cycle so you have a whole months worth of data to look at.. but if you choose to start mid cycle, do not expect it to confirm Ovulation. 

- Take your temperature at the same time each morning (it's ok if you dont.. but if you take your temperature every day at 7am and ur temperature is usually 97.9.. but you don't take it till 9 am the next day your temperature might be 98.4... and when you chart that in fertilityfriend (FF) it's going to show a HUGE INCREASE in temperature and freak you out thinking you've already ovulated or if you've already o'd and see another temp rise.. you think you're starting to go Triphasic (pregnant). 
*so it's ok if it's not at the same time, you just need to record what time exactly you took that days temp so you can click the "discard" button later if you choose to*

*discarding temps- is a button you can click that still logs the information but will hide that "dot" where that days temp goes so you don't see the unnecessary temp spike.*

The first half of your cycle- your temps are lower. Thats because your body is producing estrogen (the cold hormone). 

Ovulation marks the start of the second half of your cycle. You can differentiate between the two because immediately After O occurs your temperature rises at least .4 degrees higher than your pre-o temps. (thats a general number every woman is different.) 

- as Ovulation approaches your body produces this SURGE of hormones that "TRIGGER" Ovulation. It's Called the LH (Lueteninzing Hormone). This LH SURGE is what gives you a POSITIVE OPK. after that surge your body is producing a lot more estrogen which is needed to make your egg pop out of your follicle and start the Ovulation process. 

After a Positive OPK your body can ovulate any time after that. I say "any" time because your egg can pop out and be viable 12 to 24 hrs.. I've seen people say ovulation didn't occur until 3 days after the positive opk.. it just depends on your body. 
Sometimes you can have a LH surge and you'll see the EWCM (fertile cm) and think you're about to ovulate.. and dont.. that's why temping is great because it tells you (post factor) that you have indeed actually ovulated because your temp goes up and stay up.

After your body has the LH surge and you ovulate, your egg is now viable for up to 24 hrs generally. Thats why it's recommended to BD before during and After ovulation. So You have some sperm there waiting.. freshly delivered.. and that last chance in case your egg is still viable. 

*The reason why your temp rises-*After Ovulation your body starts producing Progesterone (the warm Hormone) this hormone is what makes your temp rise. After Ovulation.. your temp immediately rises.. and stays higher until the end of your cycle where it will do either one of three things..
-it will start to drop (indicating that your body is producing less progesterone meaning af is on the way)
-it will stay high and you'll miss AF and be Pregnant.. (it takes 18 days of HIGH TEMPS TO CONFIRM PREGNANCY VIA TEMPS.
-OR it will in fact rise higher, showing a second rise in temps. Giving you a *Triphasic chart* which means your body is producing LOTS OF PROGESTERONE TO house this new baby youre cooking.

So if youre taking your temp every day and charting it in fertility friend.. It gives you a line graph with your daily temps connected with lines.. once your temp rose.. and stays elevated for 3 days. Fertility friend will then Confirm that O was the day before your temp rise. 

You can not tell if you've O'd by just one higher than normal temp. It takes 3 days of elevated temps to confirm O. BECAUSE>.. you could be at 96.8 and then the next day be at 97.2.. and see a rise and think you've already O'd.. because the next day after that it might go down to 96.8 again.. 

That's why when trying to figure out when O will happen.. it's best to use the other methods.. Cervical position.. cm.. Ovulation cramps.. and then TIE the signs together and CONFIRM it with Temping. It takes a full cycle or two to really understand it all. 

Example: Look at my chart. 
My usual PRE-Ovulation temp is on average 96.8. 
After I O My temp rises to about 97.9. 

To determine O.. I not only temp.. but I keep check of my cervical fluid.. as it gets more watery I know that I'm coming in to my fertile phase.. and when (if) I see EWCM (the most fertile CM) I know that its going to be pretty soon (a day or 3 that I'll ovulate) 

BUT- Last cycle.. I had ewcm.. and didn't Ovulate at all. It was my yearly annovulatory cycle that I noticed now I seem to have about once a year. and that is normal.. sometimes your body skips a cycle.. Thats usually related to PCOS or Endometriosis... For me.. I have pcos.. so my body used to not regularly Ovulate. I lost weight and it started to.. It has something to do with hormones.. I know all about it.. but that's a whole other book for me to type lol.. 

anyways.. this is it so far.. if you have any questions Ask away :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Twinkle- I would test with me :) :) 

Happy Anniversary Ladies!!! OH what a great gift it would be to announce a BFP to your hubz on your special day!! 

AFM- Horrible NIPPLE PAIN CAME BACK!!! 

Just standing there talking to hubz and OUCH. . . My left one started aching!! Its not stinging or burning actually.. it just feels like it! RAW is maybe the best way I can explain it.. like really bad! GRR!! Well it lasted a couple minutes then went away. The soreness has never gone away since monday.. just that severe pain just comes and goes! It was doing it again this morning too. idk GRR!


----------



## ashntony

Thanks Loves! If I don't get a BFP this month I plan on temping nest month!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Well good luck hun :thumbup: I'm praying you get a BFP and dont have to worry about it! Lol


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello my Ladies,

Hope all is well. Good luck with ur upcoming testing...fingers crosssed for :bfp:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks Glam! You too toots!


----------



## Ameronica

Lovesmylovey- THANK YOU! Great information! I planned on starting to temp this month, but then there was a vacation and me being sick, and I always FORGET to do it in the morning :( So maybe if I don't get my BFP I will try again next month. I find it so hard to remember to do it in the morning, and by the time I remember I have already gotten up and been up for awhile, so I assume it wouldnt be accurate.


----------



## ashntony

Same to you too Loves and all of you other ladies as well!!! :dust:


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! I'm so excited for all of you testing soon, anniversaries, wedding planning! Such great news! no AF, blood test next week. :/


----------



## miss_may

Hi ladies..im a little confused. I went to the doctors this evening about the fact an opk stated I ovulated on day 20 of a 30 day cycle and the doctor stated that because I am young and healthy and have a regular cycle the opks are probs wrong and I probably ovulated on day 16 like I was supposed to.
She was very reassuring and believed I would get pregnant if we stuck to what we were doing however she had no reason for the false positive opk. 
What do you ladies think? Do U think i could have a short luteal phase or that the doc is right? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## LovesMyLovey

May I have no idea. Can you tell if you O'd yet? I don't think you can get a second surge if you've already O'd. So I don't think she's right on that if you're still having + OPKs..

and opks dont tell you you've ovulated.. it's just saying that your body is getting ready to.. so if today is cd 20 and you just got another pos opk.. it'll be soon that you ovulate.. only temping and cervical position checks can verify that O happened like the OPK predicted... :shrug: 

have you always had a short luteal phase?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

8dpo today.. Nips still having stinging bouts at times.. :shrug: did have something going on down in the lower ab area today around 11am.. tummy feels kind of tight.. That's it.. 

af should be here in 6 days............. so it's a waiting game.. I want to start testing :dohh:

Oh and my actual breasts aren't sore and swollen like normal.. its just the nips AGH! what the heck is going on?!


----------



## miss_may

LovesMyLovey said:


> May I have no idea. Can you tell if you O'd yet? I don't think you can get a second surge if you've already O'd. So I don't think she's right on that if you're still having + OPKs..
> 
> and opks dont tell you you've ovulated.. it's just saying that your body is getting ready to.. so if today is cd 20 and you just got another pos opk.. it'll be soon that you ovulate.. only temping and cervical position checks can verify that O happened like the OPK predicted... :shrug:
> 
> have you always had a short luteal phase?

I haven't ever noticed as I've only just started using opks
I got a positive on Tues and weds morning so im guessing I ovulated yesterday according to those but according to the doctor they aren't that accurate and dont work for everyone so I dont no
I've read somewhere that doctors in the UK dont really believe in the short luteal phase theory like American doctors do. She believes I have a normal cycle and there's nothing to worry about but grrr I don't no :/
Things R looking good for you loves woop woop!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

that is weird.. because hormones are hormones.. maybe shes just weird lol. 
well all thats left to do is keep :sex: and start testing soon love!


----------



## miss_may

Yeah that's what I thought..if there is a problem I dont want it to just be shrugged off whilst each cycle just passes me by
I have an appointment with a family planning nurse on Monday so ill discuss it more with her
Thanks for the advice loves..you really are the agony aunt of this thread hehe x


----------



## LovesMyLovey

agony aunt? lol I hope thats a good thing!


----------



## miss_may

Sorry I guess its a British thing then...its just a saying for someone full of advice, a shoulder to cry on lol
It is a good thing..u know all there is to know about ttc which is good for us dummies :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

lol well thank you. I don't know enough to get myself pregnant.. but TTC for almost 3 years makes for lots of time for research lol


----------



## twinkletoe

I am.so so with miss May you are fabulous.loves fountain of knowledge!! Miss May i am with loves on this she (doc) cant just discount the 99.98 % accurate tests we Will work.out our lps together if it turns out we have.them!! If it takes.b6 and ignoring gps we can do it!! 

Symptoms sound.good loves i have NADA signs! But just so happy to chat to you girlies!! Xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

thank you.. I haaaaaatttteeeeeeee waiting!! 8DPO is just soo boring!! Should I test tomorrow?? I only have one test.. and I tried to buy it hurringly at the store since I was with FMIL (future mother-in-law) I didn't look at it when i bought it, because they only had 2 kinds at that store.. EPT ($17) or generic ($7) so I got the cheaper one.. looked at it at home and it only came with one test! Sheesh.. I could have bought 7 of them at the $ store :(


----------



## LovesMyLovey

HAHAHA I just tooted really loud (unlike me) and hubz just did the double take :haha: oops..


----------



## twinkletoe

Come on loves we can hold.out together!! I am.bursting to test asap but think this is good that we can try anf keeo eachother going as long as poss!!

I just have a wee feeling about this thread this.month! Good.baby dust vibes!! How many days left??!? Killin me here!! ;-) xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

Another good sign loves!! ;-) Woohoo! X


----------



## LovesMyLovey

its 6 days till af is supposed to be here! I'm on vacation though.. BAHHHH it's hard to think about anything else..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

just to keep busy I went over and started shampooing my grandmas carpets while she's gone. :shrug: theres nothing else I want to do. Maybe I should paint something.. between his mom and I theres tons of projects to do. She and I love to go garage saling and thrift store shopping for antiques or decorations that can be antiqued. She has a booth at the antique store so its a little hobby to make money on the side... 

:dohh: what to do what to do... 

hubz was happy because he came home to a clean house and dinner tonight so i am attempting to keep busy lol. I need to tackle my sock basket now tho.. sheesh I never wanted to be a person that had a SOCK BASKET! We had one when I was growing up.. and between 8 people there was a lot of socks.. and a big pain in the ass. I hated it when my mom would tell me to go "match the sock basket" 

mine is only half full right now.. :dohh: im just too lazy to go over and beyond on anything.. I need a good burst of energy!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Loves...Ur symptoms sounds promising. Good luck to u my love. 

This thread is by far the best ever. I love that u ladies take time out of ur busy days just to check in. And very regularly might i add. There are a lot of ladies out there that feel like there is no one they can talk to about this topic. And here we all are trying to do the same thing. I couldn't ask for a better group of people to share this journey with.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

thanks Glam! I can only hope... :/


----------



## R22

:smug:Loves, you need to wait!! At least a few more days. 18th test buddies, remember!!

I dont have any prego signs yet....except gas.:smug: Ah well. 

TWW is the worst!!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ok.. I just gotta stop thinking about it.. which is way hard right now


----------



## Sbmack

LovesMyLovey said:


> lol well thank you. I don't know enough to get myself pregnant.. but TTC for almost 3 years makes for lots of time for research lol

Thank you so much for all the shared knowledge and support. Three years is a long time. This will happen for you!! Hugs. 

May, that seems like a strange thing for a dr. to say. If you don't ovulate will you still have a period? I guess if you don't have one then she could be right....seems strange to discount the test though. 

Question for you lovely ladies? Do you drink while ovulating or after? I've been so obsessed and trying not to, but it just stresses me out too much worrying about it. If I have a drink or two and tell myself that it isn't effecting anything it is way less stressfull....and I've always heard 'stop thinking about it and it will just happen'. That's a whole other thread as I'm sure you've all been told the same thing if you've told people you are trying.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I do have some drinks when I want to. i don't get wasted drunk. but hubz and I mostly stay at home and if we're sitting here and I want to drink a few red beers I do. (I love tomato beer I use V8 juice though)

If it's a cycle that I'm really curious about then I dont. 

I'm not a lush but I drink about 4 beers a week. Of course when I become pregnant I would stop drinking. But I don't think the small amount I drink does any harm. In fact.. it could help conception because sometimes we get a little silly and playful.. so it's not a bad thing in my eyes.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

umm :blush: everyone left.. lol don't judge me :blush:


----------



## Taralyn_m

still here Loves, but I seem to be on a different time zone to all of you :)


----------



## Mookerr87

Lol Loves I love red beers!, I dabble here in there to in a good drink, But I don't get mopped the floor, shit face wasted. I don't even know what you would call it, I have one and get sleepy. I'm lighter then a light weight if there is such a thing. 
So how's everyone doing lately? I've just been keeping busy with work, and what not. Getting excited for Halloween that's for sure, anyone else? Besides everyone nearing the up and coming test dates with thier test buddies. lol I love Halloween, only day I can truly be myself, get dressed up random and let my crazy hang out lol. Well ladies the hubbys giving me the evil eye to get off the pc and snuggle lol. I'm out caio bellas!


----------



## jeslyn

No judging :) I	myself an indulging in some smushed grapes ..lol Its kinda late here, but deary its watching baseball.. Go Tigers!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi ladies :hi:

whew.. thank goodness :haha: Are any of you dressing up this year? We talked about it, but didn't see it through.. and now I can't even remember what I wanted to be.. :shrug:


----------



## Mookerr87

Lol I just put together random stuff, outrageous make up and call myself a clown lmfao:laugh:, so besides all that, I have a question for you gals. For the past two months now I have had consistent, extreme Brest tenderness. It seems as if they have gotten larger, and wowzer do those:boobs: hurt. Lol it's to the point that a wearing an underwire bra just kills, I'm stopping in at the docs tomorrow for some lab results and will be mentioning this, just curious if others have experienced this wicked titty pain.


----------



## Taralyn_m

Halloween is not really celebrated here, a few people dress up and have parties but you don't get trick or treating. I wish we did though, it looks like so much fun. I LOOOOVE any excuse to dress up.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

um.. yes :wave: right here! My nipples have been on fire for the past couple of days. the actual breast itself isnt sore, its just my nips feel like theyre on fire/stinging! Theyre hard 24/7.. and it hurts.. :( 

aside from the extremely painful nipples I have a small rash on my forehead, like a little mini breakout.? :shrug: I use proactive.. so I don't have acne.. so that might be another possible sign for me.. idk.. 

I'm glad 8 dpo is out of the way now!


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> um.. yes :wave: right here! My nipples have been on fire for the past couple of days. the actual breast itself isnt sore, its just my nips feel like theyre on fire/stinging! Theyre hard 24/7.. and it hurts.. :(
> 
> aside from the extremely painful nipples I have a small rash on my forehead, like a little mini breakout.? :shrug: I use proactive.. so I don't have acne.. so that might be another possible sign for me.. idk..
> 
> I'm glad 8 dpo is out of the way now!


I too am breaking out on my forehead which is something that never happens to me, but I knw its not a sign bcuz i gave up ttc this time. I decided to wait til next go round. So i would love to know why my forhead is breaking out.


----------



## GlamStarr85

The weird thing about this mnth is I was so eager to try to get pregnant then decided not to. Now looking at my chart i dnt even think i ovulated. Wat a shame. I wouldve had my hopes up high thinking i had a chance.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## despereaux

Hi I'm planning to test on the 31st of Oct. I'm feeling kinda anxious, excited but worried at the same time just incase no luck this month. With my first and 2nd baby though I got preggy both on the first month so hoping to be 3rd time lucky.


----------



## twinkletoe

Morning lovely ladies (well for me anyway) everytime i go to sleep i seem to have missed a night of chats ! Stupid timezones!

I for one am just so so grateful for all of you lovely ladies it is just so nice to have somewhere to talk about whatever rubbish is in our heads!! 

I have had absolutely NO symptoms or anything to.get excited about although those boobies dont sound pleasent girlies i really hope feels better soon! 

My sister and my 2 wee neices are flying in from England tonight for the weekend so at least that will keep me occupied for another few days. Without this thread i think i would be going crazy already...... 18th for testing it is!! (as long as big bad witch doesnt ruin the fun)tick......tock.......tick.....tock........


----------



## Taralyn_m

Hi Twinkle, guess we are on at the same time, though its coming into evening for me :) I plan to try and hold out til the 22nd to test which is 14dpo.... but I will probably cave earlier.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Taralyn, i was saying earlier that i really dont know when to test this month as AF came 5 days early last month! I guess i just gotta go by dpo and i am supposed to be testing with a few other girls on here on the 18th which will be 12 dpo for me (i think) which i know is early so will try and not get excited about it! Will just use a cheapie and save the cb digi until later! Sooooo hard to wait isnt it! 14dpo sounds like a good time to test although good luck holding out!! ;-)


----------



## tasha0408

Hi ladies. I'm ttc my # 3 and final! I have two boys we want a girl. My ttc journey started out as a scare of me thinking i was preg. I had been taking the pill then i had a very light af and the dh started seeing changes with me (tmi, clear sticky liquid from breast) and cramps, mood swings, weird appetite etc. I have been dead set against having another for so long and when this happened i freaked! He kept on with me until i finally hit some baby blues! So now were officially trying! I got a bfn yesterday but my af isn. 't due until 23so I'm just waiting it out. If I'm not then i was def ovulating and am hopeful! lookin forward to sharing this experience with you all. Good luck to everyone hope for bfp for you all!


----------



## ashntony

Well CD20 today!!! Still no ovu but I have till Monday! 19 days till testing!!! I am so excited!!!! I am super positive about this month!


----------



## tekkitten

I keep caving and testing, even though I said I wouldn't be a poas addict this month. BFNs so far, 10 dpo. I accidentally took a test at 3 and 5 dpo :lol: because FF said I had ovulated earlier than I actually did. So yep, I am FAIRLY certain I am 10 dpo right now. AF is due on the 16!


----------



## R22

Sbmack said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> lol well thank you. I don't know enough to get myself pregnant.. but TTC for almost 3 years makes for lots of time for research lol
> 
> Thank you so much for all the shared knowledge and support. Three years is a long time. This will happen for you!! Hugs.
> 
> May, that seems like a strange thing for a dr. to say. If you don't ovulate will you still have a period? I guess if you don't have one then she could be right....seems strange to discount the test though.
> 
> Question for you lovely ladies? Do you drink while ovulating or after? I've been so obsessed and trying not to, but it just stresses me out too much worrying about it. If I have a drink or two and tell myself that it isn't effecting anything it is way less stressfull....and I've always heard 'stop thinking about it and it will just happen'. That's a whole other thread as I'm sure you've all been told the same thing if you've told people you are trying.Click to expand...

Sbmack, believe it or not I understand where you are coming from. I am a beer and wine lover! I stopped drinking beer but had a glass of wine the night DH and I dtd. For me, I think one or two is ok when ttc.


----------



## Kyishattc3

Hi all, 

I have got my first amazing OPK this morning.:cloud9: I have never had one such a positive LH before in the 21 months of trying... I'm hoping this is a good sigh. I will be testing on the 20th as I have very short LP 9dpo to 12dpo tops. It's my birthday on the 21st so I will be testing either the day before or the morning of my birthday. 21st will be 9dpo. Baby dust to all... I hope to meet some lovely ladies on here. x
https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i311/blackpotionrose/20121012_090743.jpg


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! I am having cramping in my tummy feels like AF coming :-( tomorrow will be CD 23 which would be exactly the cycle length of last month(ignore ticker completely.) Thing is that i am really worried about my luteal phase now as that would mean only 7-8 days which is def not enough for a sticky bean :-( if AF comes soon it will most def be Vit B6 for me as a start but will doctor even listen to me if i go? Thanks for any help i am just really worried that this is a bad sign for ttc! 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies feeling today? I see we have a poas addict in out midst -tekkitten 

Re. The alcohol i agree with most of the general views that its fine to have a few...... I prob had a few too many viño rosados in the sun in Spain when i was away last week but couldnt resist! ;-) xx


----------



## R22

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys! I am having cramping in my tummy feels like AF coming :-( tomorrow will be CD 23 which would be exactly the cycle length of last month(ignore ticker completely.) Thing is that i am really worried about my luteal phase now as that would mean only 7-8 days which is def not enough for a sticky bean :-( if AF comes soon it will most def be Vit B6 for me as a start but will doctor even listen to me if i go? Thanks for any help i am just really worried that this is a bad sign for ttc!
> 
> How are the rest of you lovely ladies feeling today? I see we have a poas addict in out midst -tekkitten
> 
> Re. The alcohol i agree with most of the general views that its fine to have a few...... I prob had a few too many viño rosados in the sun in Spain when i was away last week but couldnt resist! ;-) xx

Twinkle, I am hoping it is a sticky bean kind of cramp for you. FX!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

GlamStarr85 said:


> The weird thing about this mnth is I was so eager to try to get pregnant then decided not to. Now looking at my chart i dnt even think i ovulated. Wat a shame. I wouldve had my hopes up high thinking i had a chance.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

HI GLAM!
I passed out last night :sleep: so to answer your question today.. no there's no clear O pattern.. but if tomorrows temp is as high or higher than todays temp, then I'd guess that O happened yesterday?!? Did you have any signs? Or possibly bd last night or the the past few nights?? :D PMA! lol 

Look at my chart?! :shrug: It does look pretty good so far I think :shrug: hope my temps keep climbing!
9 dpo today


----------



## LovesMyLovey

*Hi Tasha * Thanks for joining! Yea I'm interested to find out whats going on with your cycle.. Lots of happy babydust!!!

*Ashntony-* I'm right there with ya girl!! Total PMA this cycle! :cheers: to BFPS!

* Kyisha-* Yep! I'd say that's a surge if I ever saw one! O is right around the corner!! Get to :sex:!!!!! Do you use any other methods than the OPKS? 

*Twinkle-* I soo hope it's implantation or something! I'm so curious about your cycle too because of how short it is?! Do you mind if I ask about how much you weigh? I've heard that can happen if you have a low BMI.. a girl I used to work with was the same way, she's was military and had zero bodyfat on her. But it can go the opposite way too.. if your a little heavier of a person, then your cycles seem to be too long.. (annovulatory) Me, I'm now 187lbs. I was 204 a couple months ago I have had crazy long cycles at times. 60+ days.. now that I've lost some weight they have balanced out some. (I truly believe my last cycle was annov though.. because my temp never soared like it is right now and usually does after o) :shrug: I wish I was a doctor.. should have been my profession.

*EDIT* Read this and had to say before I was corrected that a person can be lighter or heavier and still have regular cycles! It just depends on you and your hormones.. I was just saying patterns I've noticed


----------



## LovesMyLovey

tekkitten said:


> I keep caving and testing, even though I said I wouldn't be a poas addict this month. BFNs so far, 10 dpo. I accidentally took a test at 3 and 5 dpo :lol: because FF said I had ovulated earlier than I actually did. So yep, I am FAIRLY certain I am 10 dpo right now. AF is due on the 16!

OMG girl! Your chart looks AMAZING!! I bet you have a bfp right around the corner! When do your temps normally start dropping before AF? mines about 11-12 dpo (13 day luteal phase) GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi r22 :wave: how are you feeling today!


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hi r22 :wave: how are you feeling today!

Hey Loves! I am doing good. I almost wish my bbs hurt so I could be right there with you guys. I know everybody isn't the same but we are all searching for those signs that maybe, just maybe, we ARE preggo. And to be honest....I had a bb job so I may not get the feelings you guys get. :blush:

Just hoping and praying this is our month!! 

Currently at 5 dpo and here is my chart...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> The weird thing about this mnth is I was so eager to try to get pregnant then decided not to. Now looking at my chart i dnt even think i ovulated. Wat a shame. I wouldve had my hopes up high thinking i had a chance.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> HI GLAM!
> I passed out last night :sleep: so to answer your question today.. no there's no clear O pattern.. but if tomorrows temp is as high or higher than todays temp, then I'd guess that O happened yesterday?!? Did you have any signs? Or possibly bd last night or the the past few nights?? :D PMA! lol
> 
> Look at my chart?! :shrug: It does look pretty good so far I think :shrug: hope my temps keep climbing!
> 9 dpo todayClick to expand...

Loves,

I have been feeling cramps periodically over the course of days but no temp rise, so I would guess that im just not ovulating this cycle. I havent been bd'n bcuz i didnt wanna try this cycle. I was waiting til next cycle. But i did bd once this week. Your chart looks amazing, i hope ur temps stay up.


----------



## GlamStarr85

tekkitten said:


> I keep caving and testing, even though I said I wouldn't be a poas addict this month. BFNs so far, 10 dpo. I accidentally took a test at 3 and 5 dpo :lol: because FF said I had ovulated earlier than I actually did. So yep, I am FAIRLY certain I am 10 dpo right now. AF is due on the 16!

Hi tekkitten,

Its funny that u said accidentally tested. I couldnt stop laughing. I think we all have the urge to test. Being an addict is fun. Here's to hoping for a :bfp: for u this month.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Kyishattc3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got my first amazing OPK this morning.:cloud9: I have never had one such a positive LH before in the 21 months of trying... I'm hoping this is a good sigh. I will be testing on the 20th as I have very short LP 9dpo to 12dpo tops. It's my birthday on the 21st so I will be testing either the day before or the morning of my birthday. 21st will be 9dpo. Baby dust to all... I hope to meet some lovely ladies on here. x
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i311/blackpotionrose/20121012_090743.jpg

Hi Kyishattc3,

Congrats to u on those tests. There is no mistaken those lines are definitely positive. Get ur freak on girl!! Good Luck to u this month!!


----------



## miss_may

I completely agree twinkle that when we go to sleep everyone on the other side of the world seem to have gotten home from work and having a good ol chat on here!..takes a while in the morning to catch up 
Its almost 9pm here..had a busy day at work today with the babies and now got my 2 year old niece to stay. She's just gone in to bed..love practising my mummy skills hehe. :)
Aww I love Halloween absolutely love dressing up and waiting for the kiddies to come knocking bless them :) hiya taralyn!.. Ahh we now have an Aussie to complete the group hehe :)
One of my best friends is living in Sydney at the moment would love to come out some time :)
Some of you ladies are having amazing signs and symptoms and by the looks of your charts I think well have a few BFPs this month :D 
I also was wondering about alcohol..i dont drink regularly but every month or so my friends will invite me out or someone is having a party...or its someones birthday and the drinks are flowing. I dont want to tell them the reason im not getting drunk as its our little secret we are ttc at the moment..so its a tricky one what do I say or how much can I drink without ruining my chances?
I had the funniest thing today
.was sat eating dinner and I suddenly got a really heavy nose bleed? I cant remember the last time this has happened and just thought it was completely random. Im completely healthy so not sure where it came from? Im not symptom spotting but could this be a good sign as I read it is linked to pregnancy. 
Hmmm strange lol!
So pleased to hear everyone is super positive...send your positive vibes my way! 
:)


----------



## Ameronica

Kyishattc3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got my first amazing OPK this morning.:cloud9: I have never had one such a positive LH before in the 21 months of trying... I'm hoping this is a good sigh. I will be testing on the 20th as I have very short LP 9dpo to 12dpo tops. It's my birthday on the 21st so I will be testing either the day before or the morning of my birthday. 21st will be 9dpo. Baby dust to all... I hope to meet some lovely ladies on here. x
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i311/blackpotionrose/20121012_090743.jpg

Great lines! 
I am CD13 waiting for my +
I want a line like yours! That is super positive! Get going on your :sex: !!


:dust::dust:


----------



## tekkitten

GlamStarr85 said:


> tekkitten said:
> 
> 
> I keep caving and testing, even though I said I wouldn't be a poas addict this month. BFNs so far, 10 dpo. I accidentally took a test at 3 and 5 dpo :lol: because FF said I had ovulated earlier than I actually did. So yep, I am FAIRLY certain I am 10 dpo right now. AF is due on the 16!
> 
> Hi tekkitten,
> 
> Its funny that u said accidentally tested. I couldnt stop laughing. I think we all have the urge to test. Being an is fun. Here's to hoping for a :bfp: for u this month.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Lol! Thank god for internet cheapies hey?? I thought I was 6 and 8 dpo then, which is still sooo super early. But I would never test at 3dpo normally :lol:


----------



## Mookerr87

So I'm sitting here on the sofa, eating some chocolate bars, drinking milk, crying like a baby! I'm watching this show called " I'm Having Their Baby ", about women having babies, and giving them up for adoption, their journey, and struggle, and how hard it is to make such a hard decision, for another couple to have the fulfilment of loving and raising a baby, to a child and so on. The one woman in the show made me cry a few times the other one pissed me off and made me cry. Anyone else catch a glimpse of this show too?


----------



## despereaux

Kyishattc3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got my first amazing OPK this morning.:cloud9: I have never had one such a positive LH before in the 21 months of trying... I'm hoping this is a good sigh. I will be testing on the 20th as I have very short LP 9dpo to 12dpo tops. It's my birthday on the 21st so I will be testing either the day before or the morning of my birthday. 21st will be 9dpo. Baby dust to all... I hope to meet some lovely ladies on here. x
> https://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i311/blackpotionrose/20121012_090743.jpg

How exciting! Congrats and good luck!:flower:


----------



## Taralyn_m

I've been trying really hard not to symptom spot too early, I saw my OH do it only to be disappointed month after month, but now it's me and suddenly I understand! At this point I'm thinking that I'm either getting a very early period?? (I thought that a couple of days ago too) or something else a bit more exciting. My boobs are killing me:huh:, they are heavy and sore and I'm feeling a kind of pressure in my lower stomach that is suggestive of period pain kind of. I am trying to remember if I felt anything really early when I was pregnant with my daughter, I wasn't actively trying at the time though and I wasn't looking for symptoms. I also had irregular cycles so it took me a few weeks to realise I was even late.
I don't know!!!!!!:fool:
I'm trying not to get myself all worked up at 5dpo, the logical part of me says that it's way to early any way... but another part of me wants to go POAS :haha: even though I know its way to early for that for sure. Arrgghghhh someone tell me this wait doesn't go forever!:wacko:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Tara- it's not too early for implantation to be starting.. 

Mooker- I missed that show.. lol sorry it had you in tears lol :hugs2: teehee.. 

afm- 10 dpo.. and my temps continue to rise!!! LOOKS AT MY CHART!! It looks like a story book pregnancy chart.. BUT!! *dont kill me* OH and I came to town last night to see one of his friends from Colorado.. I knew I was going to have a couple drinks, so I tested :blush: :BFN: oh wellz.. good excuse to drink... I only had 4 beers and called it a night. I was ready to go by 11pm.. 

LADIES>> I"M GETTING EXCITED ABOUT MY CHART! I'm hoping it's not a bust!


----------



## R22

Mookerr87 said:


> So I'm sitting here on the sofa, eating some chocolate bars, drinking milk, crying like a baby! I'm watching this show called " I'm Having Their Baby ", about women having babies, and giving them up for adoption, their journey, and struggle, and how hard it is to make such a hard decision, for another couple to have the fulfilment of loving and raising a baby, to a child and so on. The one woman in the show made me cry a few times the other one pissed me off and made me cry. Anyone else catch a glimpse of this show too?

Mookerr, I love that show!!!


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> Tara- it's not too early for implantation to be starting..
> 
> Mooker- I missed that show.. lol sorry it had you in tears lol :hugs2: teehee..
> 
> afm- 10 dpo.. and my temps continue to rise!!! LOOKS AT MY CHART!! It looks like a story book pregnancy chart.. BUT!! *dont kill me* OH and I came to town last night to see one of his friends from Colorado.. I knew I was going to have a couple drinks, so I tested :blush: :BFN: oh wellz.. good excuse to drink... I only had 4 beers and called it a night. I was ready to go by 11pm..
> 
> LADIES>> I"M GETTING EXCITED ABOUT MY CHART! I'm hoping it's not a bust!

Loves, 5 more days and we are testing!! Who else is testing the 18th or 19th??


----------



## Longing4three

I'm just joining in with you gals now. AF is due 22/10. I am so anxious to be pregnant. I hope I am not stressing my body out. How early does everyone check or do you wait until the day AF is supposed to arrive? Just curious. I have only test prior twice and both times were BFN. Disheartening. I hope this is the month. I would really love a June/July or August baby and we have been actively TTC for 5 months now and NTNP for 11 months. I'm starting to get a different angle of the baby blues. :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

I would like to join you, ladies. I have 2 kids and am TTCing my 3rd after a tubal reversal in March. I am on cycle 9 and AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday. I like you Longing am starting to get the "no baby blues" :cry:


----------



## Longing4three

miss_may said:


> Hi, im due to test on 22nd/23rd. I've posted a few messages on here and had little or no replies so will be nice to talk to someone around the same CD. I'm currently 9 dpo and experiencing extreme tiredness, vivid dreams and broken out in spots which is unusual for me. So fingers crossed for both of us :)
> I'm ttc #1 btw...good luck with lucky number 3 :)
> Look forward to hearing from U mookerr
> Laura x

I am also due to test the 22. Hoping that this it the month. 
I had 2 days where I was just exhausted and could barely stay awake in the middle of the day. I just kept nodding off while reading (but that always seems to do it for me). I guess now that I have joined the forum I am symptom stalking and looking into it too much perhaps. I am going in spurts where I eat smaller portions d/t lack of appetite and then occassionally just binge on food. Today I have the crampy feeling that I always get prior to my period. So I hope that is a good sign since it is a week early for that. I usually get that feeling a day or 2 before AF arrives. I am not one to test monthly. I am so used to disappointment as it took nearly a year to conceive #2, that I stopped buying tests a few months into trying. I did pick up 3 tests at the dollar store the other day though :) as they are 25IU which is a pretty decent sensitivity. I used them to test when I got my BNP with #2, so I know they work. Tested last night (BFN) since I have had more symptoms this month than before (may just be more aware since joining on here though :)) Probably way too early anyways, so I am still in high hopes of good news soon. Are you waiting until the 22 to test and is that when the :witch: is set to storm down the door?


----------



## Longing4three

GalvanBaby said:


> I would like to join you, ladies. I have 2 kids and am TTCing my 3rd after a tubal reversal in March. I am on cycle 9 and AF is due Tuesday or Wednesday. I like you Longing am starting to get the "no baby blues" :cry:

How old are your kids? I have 2 girls :) Hoping for a boy if I ever get pregnant again...which feels like ages away, if ever, at the moment. I just want to be there already.


----------



## GalvanBaby

My daughter is 10 going on 16 and my son is 9. Oh wants a boy since this will be his first biological child, but we will be happy with either.


----------



## Longing4three

I find it funny because my husband told me before we knew the gender of our first that he only made men. No we have 2 little girls ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

:rofl: He sounds like my OH.


----------



## Ameronica

Longing4three said:


> I find it funny because my husband told me before we knew the gender of our first that he only made men. No we have 2 little girls ;)

I feel like this is going to be me! DH wants a boy and always refers to our future child as a "he" so I know we are probably going to be jinxed and have girls! LOL

I told him that if we have a girl its his sperm that made it that way..he said nope, because I was the last "keeper" of the sperm so I choose what it is! LOL. Its a big joke with us.


----------



## Mookerr87

Welcome aboard ladies!
longing4three- I have two girls and hubby is hoping for a boy, I just want healthy lol
R22- that show was hard to watch with the one woman who had an affair an didn't want her baby cause her husband was leaving her, then she changed her mind in the end, dragging along two other couples who couldn't have a baby.


----------



## ashntony

CD 21!!! 18 days till testing!! Lots more cm today so o should be happening tomorrow!!! DH and I are going to get super busy today and tomorrow!!! So ready for 10-31!!!! Hoping for a BFP


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ashntony- Today tomorrow and the day after O! Just for extra chances! Gotta keep those bases covered! lol 

Welcome Ladies! We love friends to chat with! 

I have some exciting news ladies! Not a bfp though... lol but almost as good!!

Hubz and I bought a puppy today! We now have a 3 1/2 month old Boston Terrier named Sadie. :) Will post pics soon. I'm so happy about it though! Shes absolutely adorable. 
Maybe its a sign of baby feveragain because I got my other baby Cocobear when I first started getting baby fever almost 4 years ago.
So that stated.. it'll be a double plus to get a bfp... BUT if we can't ever have kids we have 2 beautiful furbabies <3Cocobear and Sadie<3 

I'm really glad we did get another dog though.. I really wanted Adam to have his own precious pup. Cocobear is my dog.. true to form.. MOMMYS GIRL! 
So I'm purposely giving her to Adam when she starts getting tired so she can be a daddys girl! We'll see how this goes.

But thats my news!


----------



## R22

Loves, YAY! I have a Boston too and we got one for the same reason. I had Sammy my little male Chug (Chihuahua/Pug) and we wanted to get another for hubs. So we adopted cute Josie. She is a sweetheart and such a clown. Boston's are so fun and definitely keep you smiling. :flower:


----------



## Longing4three

Congrats on the puppy. I have an almost 3 year old Weimaraner. She is such a goof and a handful. As soon as we were moving into our first house I started searching for my furbaby. She is sooo big and clumsy, yet smart all rolled into one. A big handful at best, but we love her. She just thinks she is so small. She is great with the girls though so I don't mind tripping over her all over the house. She is ALWAYS underfoot (or stepping on my feet - ouch). Her name is Zoe...should have named her shadow though. She is like a shadow and never leaves your side.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks Girls! :)

I guess I should have said adopted too instead of buy lol aww. yea she's Perfect! Its also going to give Adam some practice in his own way too. He's already telling me what she likes and doesn't like! LOL! 

This should help take my mind off ttc and all those baby making thoughts.. Now I have this new baby to train.. 

Speaking of... :shrug: Idk how different it is to train a second pup.. I forgot a lot of what I did to train cocobear.. hmm.. any advice?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Excuse my mountain man ladies.. lol This is Sadie. Looks like they're already attached <3

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/Sadie3.jpg


----------



## Longing4three

LovesMyLovey said:


> Excuse my mountain man ladies.. lol This is Sadie. Looks like they're already attached <3
> 
> https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/Sadie3.jpg

That is so precious. My furbaby was more work than my first child and Tori was under 1 year when we brought the pup home. I don't know what I was thinking. God love her. Tori always tells me that Zoe is her best friend though. Just glad the hard part of the early dog years is behind us. She was by far our hardest dog to train. I just dread the day when we have to say goodbye :( Explaining death to kids is one of those simultaneously unsettling and reassuring things. They get it. And yet it's far away enough that they don't. Until they do. And it's heartbreaking when they do. 
**I hope she lives forever...Weimaraners tend to have a shorter lifespan that other breeds because of their deep chest.


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Ashntony- Today tomorrow and the day after O! Just for extra chances! Gotta keep those bases covered! lol
> 
> Welcome Ladies! We love friends to chat with!
> 
> I have some exciting news ladies! Not a bfp though... lol but almost as good!!
> 
> Hubz and I bought a puppy today! We now have a 3 1/2 month old Boston Terrier named Sadie. :) Will post pics soon. I'm so happy about it though! Shes absolutely adorable.
> Maybe its a sign of baby feveragain because I got my other baby Cocobear when I first started getting baby fever almost 4 years ago.
> So that stated.. it'll be a double plus to get a bfp... BUT if we can't ever have kids we have 2 beautiful furbabies <3Cocobear and Sadie<3
> 
> I'm really glad we did get another dog though.. I really wanted Adam to have his own precious pup. Cocobear is my dog.. true to form.. MOMMYS GIRL!
> So I'm purposely giving her to Adam when she starts getting tired so she can be a daddys girl! We'll see how this goes.
> 
> But thats my news!

Xongrats on the puppy! Too cute! And we will be two days until TWW... :/but seems like such a long time though. Hope that it goes by fast! Keeping my fx'd I am so ready for my first BFP and H&H9 months following...


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks ladies! Look at my temps today!! YAY They keep going higher!!


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! I'm awaiting my dr appointment Tuesday. Still no AF :/ 

I have some good news also! He asked me to marry him! It wasn't like the down on one knee thing like we all want. Lol he's definately a straight shooter. "So, do you wanna get married this year?" Me "Sure, sounds good." "Ok, we'll look at rings."

We decided on small, just family and close friends :) I can't wait for him to be my husband!


----------



## R22

Loves, that pic is sooooo cute!!! And your chart is looking great!! :thumbup:

Jeslyn, Congrats!! :happydance: All kind of happiness going on here!

I have been spotting since yesterday...hoping we get a sticky bean this time...and have mild/dull cramps. I am loving my chart but when I do research on it they say: "Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not." LOL! They're killing me. :dohh:



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mooker your chart looks awesome! Great temp rise ! Along with spotting! It seems so PROMISING!! Woo hoo!! 

Jeslyn!! YAY!! Do you know about when you'll tie the knot?? We're talking about middle of next year! He wants to elope (to avoid the planning etc) but he promised me no courthouses.. I'll be the only daughter that my dad can walk down the isle.. my twin sister got married 6 years ago, right after high school. It was beautiful, but quick courthouse wedding. Its romantic because they didnt' want to wait.. they just wanted to get married :)
and my older sister isn't likely to ever get married. She's about to have a baby here in a couple weeks.. but i don't think she's in to the marriage scene..


----------



## jeslyn

Ok, i spoke too soon.. The witch has arrived. I'm kinda happy to try again. CD1!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ladies. don't kill me.. cuz i'm geting excited.. but I saw my temp go up some more today.. so I tested :blush: :bfn: though :( :shrug: idk what to think...


----------



## jeslyn

Were thinking new years, loves. It will be perfect!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

well if Af comes.. i'll only be a couple days behind ya jeslyn.. If this cycle is a bust.. then ima really try the preseed hardcore... and the maca~!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

OOh fun! That was our first thoughts, my dad said thats what him and my mother wanted to do, but its really hard to find a pastor to marry on that day.. so I hope you can find one! They ended up getting married on the second..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I'm going to upload a pic of my chart so you can see how much we Bd'd through O.. brb


----------



## jeslyn

His mom talked to the pastor, and he said any day to get this guy to settle down! Lol 

Woo! I get to actually open my preseed! Good luck to us! I'm on my way to flag football and cheerleading with the twins. Total cuteness.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ok I took this a couple days ago.. so the temps aren't updated.. but look how much we bd'd.. id say our chances are pretty good.. don't ya think?

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/chart.jpg


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh awesome! thats great jeslyn!


----------



## jeslyn

Lookin good loves! I'm going to temp this cycle.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Its definitely worth it! It can be obsessive though! 

I found a funny picture... 

*YOU CAN BE ANYTHING YOU WANT TO BE* :haha:

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/imatowel.jpg


----------



## miss_may

eeeeeeeep congratulations jeslyn...thats so exciting! remember to post a piccie when u find a ring :)
mikey and i have been together almost 6 years and still no ring haha...im happy to elope as i just wanna be married to the guy but he is waiting for 'the right time'...i dont mind i no itll happen eventually and i want a baby more so we are focussing on that :)
LOVES...i definitely agree you have a great chance this month! loving the pics by the way i might have a looksie for a reasonable one of myself :)..the cat one is hilarious haha!
Im trying not to symptom spot but im not exactly imagining them they are definately there...had another nose bleed today and ive read this can be linked to pregnancy due to increased blood flow..has anyone heard of this?? plus tender nips which i never get and lots of cm...i am feeling super positive but hate being too positive just incase i get let down....argh it is such a rollercoaster all this hey?!
FX sticky bean dream team!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks MAY!- Yes I have heard of nosebleeds in early PG. Its ok to be positive! Look at me! lol haha. Ive learned to expect af each month.. and say when she gets here.. but hopes she doesnt show.. its a little easier for when she does..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

idk why I put that Cocobear is 4yrs old in my siggy.. she's not 4 till december.. sheesh.. look at me haha


----------



## miss_may

Thanks loves..yeah I haven't had a nose bleed in years its just so random. I really really hope I am but at least if im not I learn not to take so much notice of signs and symptoms lol!
I've only been ttc for 5 months and everytime af shows it really depresses me, how have you done it for so long? I thought my age meant id concieve straight away as im only 22 but im learning that everyone is different and its all a game of timing and luck really, giving that you are healthy etc. 
I cant remember how old everyone is on here sorry but I worry sometimes that people would look down at me for being young and ttc. Im 22, oh 23 we are both in successful positions at work and live together so we are financially and deffo emotionaly ready for a lil one but does anyone ever get the feeling people judge before they even no a situation?
Like doctors or just people in general really? Or is it just me being paranoid lol!


----------



## R22

miss_may said:


> Thanks loves..yeah I haven't had a nose bleed in years its just so random. I really really hope I am but at least if im not I learn not to take so much notice of signs and symptoms lol!
> I've only been ttc for 5 months and everytime af shows it really depresses me, how have you done it for so long? I thought my age meant id concieve straight away as im only 22 but im learning that everyone is different and its all a game of timing and luck really, giving that you are healthy etc.
> I cant remember how old everyone is on here sorry but I worry sometimes that people would look down at me for being young and ttc. Im 22, oh 23 we are both in successful positions at work and live together so we are financially and deffo emotionaly ready for a lil one but does anyone ever get the feeling people judge before they even no a situation?
> Like doctors or just people in general really? Or is it just me being paranoid lol!

Miss May, people do judge. I think 22 is good if you are ready. It is hard for me to accept it when people are still in high school and have a baby. But it is there life not mine. All I can do is worry about me. I'm 33 and feel like I need to hurry up and get prego before my eggs dry up. LOL! (I know people get prego after 35 all the time these days).


----------



## miss_may

Well I am definitely ready, I've been ready since I was 18 but we've been sensible about it and waited for all the right things to be in place before we started trying. I've travelled and had my fun and now im ready to be a mummy..i just so happen to have gotten to the stage at 22. Age doesn't determine what type of parent you are does it..it just bugs me when people judge. I haven't experienced it yet but feel I might do if I got preggy
Aww bless ya! How long have you been ttc? I dont think youve got anything to worry about 33 is still young youve got a while left yet before they 'dry up' lol!


----------



## R22

Miss May, My sister was the same as you. She was ready to have kids right away and had her first at 20. Everyone is different. She now has 4!

We have only been trying since July 2012 so not very long. But it has taken me this long to even want kids!! Now I REALLY want one. When it's time, it's just time and you know it....no matter what your age is. :winkwink:


----------



## Mookerr87

*Loves*I love your Signature! that's so nice!
*Miss* I was 17 when i had my oldest, and 20 when i had my 4 year old. After i had them both I went back to school and got an education, and I'm still with the love of my love. I'll be 25 in December and he'll be 30 in September. Been through hell and back and were still holding strong. Mind you I would most definatly want one of my girls to come home knocked up at 16.


----------



## ashntony

Oh well spose I am going to clean house tomorrow and keep my mind away from testing... :/but seems that i always test early... since my cycles are between 34-38 days the earliest I could test would be the 27th nut I am going to hold out at least to the 29th and then again on the 31st.... :dust:to to you all!


----------



## Ameronica

miss_may said:


> Thanks loves..yeah I haven't had a nose bleed in years its just so random. I really really hope I am but at least if im not I learn not to take so much notice of signs and symptoms lol!
> I've only been ttc for 5 months and everytime af shows it really depresses me, how have you done it for so long? I thought my age meant id concieve straight away as im only 22 but im learning that everyone is different and its all a game of timing and luck really, giving that you are healthy etc.
> I cant remember how old everyone is on here sorry but I worry sometimes that people would look down at me for being young and ttc. Im 22, oh 23 we are both in successful positions at work and live together so we are financially and deffo emotionaly ready for a lil one but does anyone ever get the feeling people judge before they even no a situation?
> Like doctors or just people in general really? Or is it just me being paranoid lol!

I don't think you are too young, but I know what you mean about people judging you. I am 23 and some people think the same thing about DH and I as well. Especially since we have been NTNP for about 5 years. When we met we knew we wanted to be parents but didnt want to fully try so we NTNP, but didnt get pregnant. We just started to fully TTC in Sept and we told people. Some are supportive, some are not. But we are the same as you, stable and ready. We don't really care what people have to say, we are going to have our baby and enjoy life :)


----------



## Mookerr87

Hey ladies while I'm still on here, and before I hit Wallyworld. I'm changing up the front page there abit. Making little gorups so we have and idea of who is trying what, Not sure if it's a good idea or not, but i thought it would be need. Skimmed through here abit and found some of us trying, preseed, and charting. so if you would like to give me any Ideas, or what your name under a colum let me know.
Caio folks off to wally world!


----------



## Ameronica

jeslyn said:


> Hello ladies! I'm awaiting my dr appointment Tuesday. Still no AF :/
> 
> I have some good news also! He asked me to marry him! It wasn't like the down on one knee thing like we all want. Lol he's definately a straight shooter. "So, do you wanna get married this year?" Me "Sure, sounds good." "Ok, we'll look at rings."
> 
> We decided on small, just family and close friends :) I can't wait for him to be my husband!

CONGRATS! My proposal was not what I imagined either. DH asked me while we were having sex!! LOL! I said "what? are you serious?" lol. we were quite young when he asked (18 and 21) so we didn't make it "official" right away. We just knew we were going to marry eachother. We got married when I was 21 and him 23 at that time I still didn't have an engagment ring (due to saving money for the wedding itself). I said it wasn't important, but he knew I really wanted one. So when we got a tax refund he let me pick out a ring that I wanted :) 
Then I got this beauty <3
 



Attached Files:







262352_241478315863584_628058_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jeslyn

I had the twins when I was 20 & single. Imagine the judgment there. I was 19 & pregnant, freaking out, but looking back, wouldn't want it any other way., I'll be under 40 when they graduate! 

With all my struggles, my family is so confused as to why i would want another. I'm so happy with everything, and want nothing more than to share with another little person. He or she will have the best big brother and sister, mom dad and home. Yet my family is still reluctant.. Oh well


----------



## jeslyn

Mookerr87 said:


> Hey ladies while I'm still on here, and before I hit Wallyworld. I'm changing up the front page there abit. Making little gorups so we have and idea of who is trying what, Not sure if it's a good idea or not, but i thought it would be need. Skimmed through here abit and found some of us trying, preseed, and charting. so if you would like to give me any Ideas, or what your name under a colum let me know.
> Caio folks off to wally world!

So, where are the columns? Is it a different thread? Maybe it's just not showing up on mobile site


----------



## Mookerr87

Lol it's on the first page the initial page when you click the link to come back to the group. Page 1, first post.

So ladies I caved! I was doing so good, Then I seen them, staring me in the face. On sale. Clear blue digital Pregnancy test. So as soon as I got home I couldn't help myself but POAS, and to no surpise lol " Not Pregnant ". I've got a good feeling, af is just around the the corner. I know, I know, still really early to test. Think you just get that natural womanly intuition that she's coming knocking. Well we didn't really try this month either do to my medical hault. Fx'ed crossed for as all, :dust:


----------



## rainski

I'm due to test on the 23rd! :)
Got a :) on a digi, my first real positive on a opk. So hoping and praying this is our month! Been TTC for 8 months now!


----------



## Mookerr87

*Rainski* welcome aboard my friend! Fx'ed crossed & :dust:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello ladies hope you don't mind if I join. I will be testing the 31st of October. I just took my trigger shot today and should be ovulating tomorrow. I'm so excited and nerves at the same time. Anyone testing around that time?


----------



## Mookerr87

Keeping Faith said:


> Hello ladies hope you don't mind if I join. I will be testing the 31st of October. I just took my trigger shot today and should be ovulating tomorrow. I'm so excited and nerves at the same time. Anyone testing around that time?

*Keeping Faith* Of course you can join! Everyone is welcome, I think for November I`m gonna have to make a friendly title, Welcome aboard my friend, Fingers crossed & :dust:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Lol thanks so much


----------



## rainski

2ww is seriously the worst thing known to woman.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

HI GIRLS!! :hi: 

I'm back after having dinner with the inlaws. 

Mooker- I definitely think the name should be something incorporated with Waiting Room..
like... hmm.. oh ya a couple of my ideas combined .. lol
Sticky Bean Dream Team Lounge or Waiting Room :D
what do you guys think?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

May- People are going to judge.. its natural. I can't say that I don't judge when I see some people reproducing that I don't agree with. There was one girl on here when I had my old account a couple years ago.. She would come on EVERY DAY b****ing about her bf and saying how horrible he was.. the cheating.. holding ttc over her head.. calling her names.. then the next minute she'd be talking about having babies.. and her CM and if we think she still had enough time to get :sex: in before O.. finally all of us told her that we didn't have any advice for her anymore.. and just started ignoring her.. I think that's an example of "reasonable" judgement.. It's going to happen anywhere.. but we were given a reason too. 
As far as you and your OH.. You both are at a perfectly healthy age to start a family! And if you have the means emotionally, physically, and financially then who gives a damn what anybody else says??

All but 2 of my friends/family have their own kids.. I sometimes think that people wouldn't be happy for me because I spend so much of my time taking care of others. Idk.. I feel the same though. I really just don't think many would be happy for me because I wouldn't be available for them anymore.. 

Want to know the way to fix that? OH is working with me on this.. It easy.. If someone makes you feel bad.. say F*** It.. and don't talk to them.. it's working.. I don't have as many friends.. but I dont care to speak to people who don't care about my happiness...


----------



## Mookerr87

I was going through the older post today, and we've lost a few of our regulars. Glamstarr has vanished, twinkle hasn't posted in awhile. I mean I know some of our September BFP's have moved on lol but where's the rest of our TTC buddies off too


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Oh thinks i'm crazy.. lol He asked me about what I blog about (he asked what I'm doing and I said Blogging) .. and I explained to him.. it's everything TTC related that men don't want to hear about.. lol he said he thinks i'm a little to obsessy about it.. I was like "really?? lol If I was obsessed with making a baby.. you'd be walking wrong from all the :sex: lol.. sheesh.. what do men know :haha:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mookerr87 said:


> I was going through the older post today, and we've lost a few of our regulars. Glamstarr has vanished, twinkle hasn't posted in awhile. I mean I know some of our September BFP's have moved on lol but where's the rest of our TTC buddies off too

How many Sept BFPs did we get?


----------



## Mookerr87

*Loves*-> that's why Hub & I moved so far away from our family & friends, Besides the fact they were against our relationship, he seen that they were taking advantage of me, before I got pregnant, and even when I was. We both stopped talking to our family for two years, my family abit longer, as they were all spiralling out of control and going downhill, and If i had of been there they would have dragged me down too. My own mother called CPS on me cause she felt i was being controlled and brain washed by my husband and that it may affect my parenting lol, I laugh now. When CPS showed up they just thought it was a joke, felt bad for us. Both of our families barely know our children, and we just feel it's best for the protection of our girls, as well as our relationship.

Maybe not the same, but I guess my point is when everyone else see's your happiness there is always one green monster in the lurk to attempt to sour the taste of your grapes - if that at all makes any sense lol


----------



## Mookerr87

We had four :bfp:s in September
Usernames are posted on the first page


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh wow.. I had no idea.. I guess I missed all of them.. 

Yea my bio mom is like that too. She hated my sisters husband so much she litterally had my twin in the car and drove her to the courthouse for divorce papers.. even though my twin was telling her no the whole time... craziness!


----------



## GalvanBaby

SOunds like something my inlaws would do to us Mooker. Thank God, they live in Mexico. We live in Mexico, but we moved 8 hours from them because they are all psycho and think they need to control anybody and everybody. I am no longer good enough for their brother and son because I will not let them control me or my kids. I can't wait for OH to get his visa so we can go to the US and then they will have a very hard time trying to see us or harass us.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mookerr87 said:


> I was going through the older post today, and we've lost a few of our regulars. Glamstarr has vanished, twinkle hasn't posted in awhile. I mean I know some of our September BFP's have moved on lol but where's the rest of our TTC buddies off too

Lol...(waving) Mook im still here :wohoo: Im always on to make sure i keep up with all you ladies. I wrote about myself not trying this month. And that i was going to wait to next cycle. Just wasnt feeling it this time. Its not too much going on with me. But i see there are some interesting things going on with everyone else.

Looking bck i see the last time i posted anything was on page 68...shame on me!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

wussup wussup Glam! 
:yawn: im tired of this TWW already! URRGGH 3 days till af. I was supposed to wait to test... but I failed :dohh: BFN


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys!!! So sorry i have been MIA this weekend! I have been minding my 2 wee neices (3 months and 3yrs) all weekend for my.sister and havent had time to do anything else although i have loved every minute of it! 

Have had a good read to catch up this morning and am pleased to see the new recruits...... welcome!!

This 2WW is just Sooooo annoying! Well those pains last week that i had turned out not to be my AF so that was good anyway! No idea what to think now as AF should prob come at the end of this week if i am taking a 29 day cycle but i have no idea how long my cycle is as it is all over the place!! Think i will stick to the plan and test on the 18th anyway and see what happens! Although i am bursting just to test but dont want to disappoint myself! 

Sorry for not replying to your VERY helpful post loves, i am totally thrown with my cycle too! I am certainly not zero body fat but i am small slim frame and only 5 feet tall dont know if any if that would make a difference?! But with last month being 23 day this has to already be better as i am cd 26 woohoo! 9dpo which is a start! 

I have absolutely no symptoms what so ever which i am taking as a bad sign.

Any weird and wonderful symptoms ladies? How are nose bleeds miss may?

Love and baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Mookerr87 said:


> We had four :bfp:s in September
> Usernames are posted on the first page

Hey mooker you can stick me down as a preseeder too if you want as i started using it this month for the first time! 

Thanks for updating the first page! We def need a new name i agree, really love the sticky bean one ! So cute! X


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> May- People are going to judge.. its natural. I can't say that I don't judge when I see some people reproducing that I don't agree with. There was one girl on here when I had my old account a couple years ago.. She would come on EVERY DAY b****ing about her bf and saying how horrible he was.. the cheating.. holding ttc over her head.. calling her names.. then the next minute she'd be talking about having babies.. and her CM and if we think she still had enough time to get :sex: in before O.. finally all of us told her that we didn't have any advice for her anymore.. and just started ignoring her.. I think that's an example of "reasonable" judgement.. It's going to happen anywhere.. but we were given a reason too.
> As far as you and your OH.. You both are at a perfectly healthy age to start a family! And if you have the means emotionally, physically, and financially then who gives a damn what anybody else says??
> 
> All but 2 of my friends/family have their own kids.. I sometimes think that people wouldn't be happy for me because I spend so much of my time taking care of others. Idk.. I feel the same though. I really just don't think many would be happy for me because I wouldn't be available for them anymore..
> 
> Want to know the way to fix that? OH is working with me on this.. It easy.. If someone makes you feel bad.. say F*** It.. and don't talk to them.. it's working.. I don't have as many friends.. but I dont care to speak to people who don't care about my happiness...

I actually know someone just like this... She got married to her 3rd cousin. Before her and her husband were married for 1 month she cheated. Well a few weeks later she was pregnant... throughout the whole pregnancy he'd kick her out take her back and so on. She eas contantly putting on facebook how awful she was and he about her. Then the baby came. She lives in his bedroom at his mothers house. She just had baby #2 this weekend... and she has been on facebook ever since. She is following in her moms footsteps... The mother has 2 little ones that 
are 3dtf as well


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> May- People are going to judge.. its natural. I can't say that I don't judge when I see some people reproducing that I don't agree with. There was one girl on here when I had my old account a couple years ago.. She would come on EVERY DAY b****ing about her bf and saying how horrible he was.. the cheating.. holding ttc over her head.. calling her names.. then the next minute she'd be talking about having babies.. and her CM and if we think she still had enough time to get :sex: in before O.. finally all of us told her that we didn't have any advice for her anymore.. and just started ignoring her.. I think that's an example of "reasonable" judgement.. It's going to happen anywhere.. but we were given a reason too.
> As far as you and your OH.. You both are at a perfectly healthy age to start a family! And if you have the means emotionally, physically, and financially then who gives a damn what anybody else says??
> 
> All but 2 of my friends/family have their own kids.. I sometimes think that people wouldn't be happy for me because I spend so much of my time taking care of others. Idk.. I feel the same though. I really just don't think many would be happy for me because I wouldn't be available for them anymore..
> 
> Want to know the way to fix that? OH is working with me on this.. It easy.. If someone makes you feel bad.. say F*** It.. and don't talk to them.. it's working.. I don't have as many friends.. but I dont care to speak to people who don't care about my happiness...

I actually know someone just like this... She got married to her 3rd cousin. Before her and her husband were married for 1 month she cheated. Well a few weeks later she was pregnant... throughout the whole pregnancy he'd kick her out take her back and so on. She eas contantly putting on facebook how awful she was and he about her. Then the baby came. She lives in his bedroom at his mothers house. She just had baby #2 this weekend... and she has been on facebook ever since. She is following in her moms footsteps... The mother has 2 little ones that 
are 3dtf as well... well the mother has had 12 kids and had 8 removed from her custody. Yet somehow nature lets them reproduce.:/


----------



## ashntony

Sorry had to rant again about that... Anyways I am on CD23 today! 2dpo and keeping my fx'd for this month! My DH deserves a break!!!! All we have done this month is bd'd!!! LOL minus 3days!!! But it better have been worth it!!!! :) i I have also been keeping my stress down plus I have been documenting when I exercise! DH says I am nuts and asked me "Don't we just need to have unprotected sex one night and your pregnant like that?" I had to. Laugh at that and educated him! Well good luck to all of you lovely ladies! Fingers crossed!


----------



## miss_may

Wow thanks for all the feedback ladies!! Yeah I get the feeling some people would judgemental..my family are Brill they are really supportive but oh family will probs have something to say about it! Ah well we R happy in our little bubble :)
Sorry to hear about that mookerr..you and your family are better off if they are like that. Nice pic btw..good to put a face to the name :) I still cant find one of myself I approve of haha
What's this thingy U R talking about mookerr? I cant see it on my mobile..im using pre natal vitamins and concieve plus lube similar to preeseed.
Twinkle..i haven't had a nose bleed yet today but loads and loads of thick cm and sore boobies and feel quite stuffy and snotty sorry tmi lol
I had a dream I poas about 10 times and they were all positive..i even dreamt I came on here and told all you girls. I've got a good feeling I am pregnant I dont no why but I really really dont want to be wrong! Af should arrive on Sunday..im gunna tell oh to hide all preggy tests til then so I dont test haha!
Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

I know what you mean miss may i am just bursting to test and i dont even know when to expect AF so makes it even worse ! 

How many dpo is it good to test? i am so tempted to try tomorrow even though i will only be 10dpo i need some will power ladies!! 

Fx for you ashentony after all thay "hard work" you surely deserve that BFP! 

Def think that the dreams and your symptoms are a good sign Missmay.......really really hope this is your month and its so great that you feel pregnant i am feeling nothing at all no symptoms no sore boobies nothing so just expecting AF although i have heard some people have no symptoms so you never know! Xx


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> I know what you mean miss may i am just bursting to test and i dont even know when to expect AF so makes it even worse !
> 
> How many dpo is it good to test? i am so tempted to try tomorrow even though i will only be 10dpo i need some will power ladies!!
> 
> Fx for you ashentony after all thay "hard work" you surely deserve that BFP!
> 
> Def think that the dreams and your symptoms are a good sign Missmay.......really really hope this is your month and its so great that you feel pregnant i am feeling nothing at all no symptoms no sore boobies nothing so just expecting AF although i have heard some people have no symptoms so you never know! Xx

Thanks and I no my DH deserves a vaca! And as far as testing I think it takes about 6-12 days after you o'd for implantation... Then again were all different!!! I know I will prolly cave and test early! Goodluck to you!


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> Mookerr87 said:
> 
> 
> I was going through the older post today, and we've lost a few of our regulars. Glamstarr has vanished, twinkle hasn't posted in awhile. I mean I know some of our September BFP's have moved on lol but where's the rest of our TTC buddies off too
> 
> How many Sept BFPs did we get?Click to expand...

Wow, 4 BFP in Sept. I only remember one. But one other person we are missing is RAFCHICK. Where did she go? She was my age and supposed to test the same time as me. :shrug:


----------



## R22

So last night I tossed and turned...all night. Ugh! And then my alarm went off this morning to BBT and my temp dropped way down. :growlmad: Maybe this is telling me I shouldn't get my hopes up. I need to start thinking about a BFN now so that when I test it wont be such a hard blow. :cry: Sorry girls, I have to be hard on myself to get it through my head sometimes. 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker


----------



## R22

Check out my sig below. Who am I missing? Did I get your date wrong?


----------



## ashntony

Well DH just made me a deal. If I hold off testing until the 31st then he will take out the trash. Lol told him that he does that anyways! Well he said he'd hide the tests feom me so I can't take them!


----------



## GalvanBaby

R22, my test date will be Friday, the 19th. AF is due the 16th. HPTs are super expensive here (no dollar tree and all others cost around $25USD) so I want to wait until AF is really late. Also, your temp drop could be implantation. Fxed.

:hugs:


----------



## R22

G-baby, got your date changed. Good luck!!!


----------



## Ameronica

R22 said:


> Check out my sig below. Who am I missing? Did I get your date wrong?

Mine is correct :)


----------



## miss_may

R22 said:


> Check out my sig below. Who am I missing? Did I get your date wrong?

Meeeee!....im gunna test on Sunday 21st if af doesn't show by then :)


----------



## Keeping Faith

Mine is correct October 31st:happydance:


----------



## Keeping Faith

Ladies I have a question I need help with. I had to give my self an injection yesterday to induce ovulation because I don't ovulate on my own due to pcos. My question is when does my TWW start?


----------



## GalvanBaby

KF: When I had my trigger, I Oed 24 hours later, but you can O anywhere from 12-36 hours later. SO I would start the TWW after your temp jumps to confirm O.


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> wussup wussup Glam!
> :yawn: im tired of this TWW already! URRGGH 3 days till af. I was supposed to wait to test... but I failed :dohh: BFN

Hello my loves,

Plz dnt test anymore until its acutally time to. I dnt want u to get discourage and also waste money. Now im always checking on ur chart did u temp today cuz i dnt see an update on chart yet?! I have hopes for u ladies getting ur :bfp:


----------



## Ameronica

Keeping Faith said:


> Ladies I have a question I need help with. I had to give my self an injection yesterday to induce ovulation because I don't ovulate on my own due to pcos. My question is when does my TWW start?

Since you O 12-36 after the shot I agree that the temp spike would be the best bet. If you don't chart then an estimate would do. I usually go by 24 hours. With me, I take OPKs (I ovulate on my own) and don't temp (I try, but ALWAYS forget, so its not accurate) so I just estimate that I O 24 hrs after my OPK is +

Even if you estimate and are wrong and Oed early on the 12 hr mark or later on the 36 hr mark, you will only be a day or two off, which I don't think is that big of a deal.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Just wntd u ladies to see my Yorkie Bella...My baby girl!!! Just a few weeks old!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yes.. temp still high today! I wont test anymore.. I have one cheapie left.. and ima save it.. :blush: I swear


----------



## tasha0408

Haven't been on in a few days. Af came Sat which of course i just stopped bc Oct 9th so i know my af gonna be all whacked up! Arhere things i can take to help out with the ttc and just getting off the pill? We decided to try after i had a scare thinkin g i was pregnant. Ttc # 3 and hoping for a girl, have two boys. buthealthy is perfectly fine! I babysat my friends two month old and omg dh wouldn't let me get one minute in with him. We both have baby fever! Lol GL and baby dust to ya all!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Good luck Tasha!- We're all rooting for ya for a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> yes.. temp still high today! I wont test anymore.. I have one cheapie left.. and ima save it.. :blush: I swear

Hey loves! Me too i need to hide my head in shame and hide my internet cheapies! Tested this evening at 9dpo!! Big big BFN!:-( just couldnt resist i keep seeing people getting their bfps at 9dpo but it is still REALLY early isnt it?!?! Still have no symptoms at all!!

Well ladies we are officially on the final countdown......how are we all feeling this evening/afternoon/morning 

X


----------



## twinkletoe

tasha0408 said:


> Haven't been on in a few days. Af came Sat which of course i just stopped bc Oct 9th so i know my af gonna be all whacked up! Arhere things i can take to help out with the ttc and just getting off the pill? We decided to try after i had a scare thinkin g i was pregnant. Ttc # 3 and hoping for a girl, have two boys. buthealthy is perfectly fine! I babysat my friends two month old and omg dh wouldn't let me get one minute in with him. We both have baby fever! Lol GL and baby dust to ya all!

Hey tasha i was babysitting my we neices (3 months and 3 years) at weekend too......so so got us into baby fever mood! ;-) Fx for you hun! X


----------



## Ameronica

twinkletoe said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> yes.. temp still high today! I wont test anymore.. I have one cheapie left.. and ima save it.. :blush: I swear
> 
> Hey loves! Me too i need to hide my head in shame and hide my internet cheapies! Tested this evening at 9dpo!! Big big BFN!:-( just couldnt resist i keep seeing people getting their bfps at 9dpo but it is still REALLY early isnt it?!?! Still have no symptoms at all!!
> 
> Well ladies we are officially on the final countdown......how are we all feeling this evening/afternoon/morning
> 
> XClick to expand...

Ive done the same thing. I see people getting BFPs on 9dpo and think..hey I could get one! And never do. There still is a chance though! Some ladies don't get BFPs till after their AF is due. Keep holding onto hope!!


----------



## miss_may

Twinkle 9dpo is still really early all women are different so dont go by all the stories you hear about the positives as I bet there are 100 times more about negatives!..and I've heard loads of stories about them actually turning out to be pregnant after all so dont lose hope. And I also believe its more normal to have no symptoms..its the hcg hormone that causes symptoms which is what causes a positive pregnancy test so until you get that positive most women dont experience anything (or so I have read)...and a lot of 'symptoms' can be put down to pms which I am beginning to worry about for myself :( Grrr my moods are so up and down! Lol but im still hopeful!


----------



## twinkletoe

You are so right girls there are just so many differences between every woman and what they experience and when ......miss may about the symptoms and the hormone i never really thought of it like that before so true! Dont worry i am sure this 2WW would give anyone mood swings so keep holding onto that good feeling miss may!

Dont know whether just to try to wait to.the weekend to test if the witch doesnt come as really dont want to see that bfn again.....mmmm what to do? X


----------



## cassieakasam

miss_may said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Check out my sig below. Who am I missing? Did I get your date wrong?
> 
> Meeeee!....im gunna test on Sunday 21st if af doesn't show by then :)Click to expand...

We are testing buddies!!! I've decided to wait till then to rest as well. No early testing for me!!! (Someone remind me that I said that 2 days from now when I want to POAS)

Question:
Has anyone else in here taken Progesterone?? Ive been on it since October 10th (CD 17 and two days after the IUI) and Im now getting MONSTER KILLER headaches. Has anyone else experienced this? Other than the headaches I dont have any symptoms at all.This TWW is brutal.


----------



## twinkletoe

Ameronica said:


> twinkletoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> yes.. temp still high today! I wont test anymore.. I have one cheapie left.. and ima save it.. :blush: I swear
> 
> Hey loves! Me too i need to hide my head in shame and hide my internet cheapies! Tested this evening at 9dpo!! Big big BFN!:-( just couldnt resist i keep seeing people getting their bfps at 9dpo but it is still REALLY early isnt it?!?! Still have no symptoms at all!!
> 
> Well ladies we are officially on the final countdown......how are we all feeling this evening/afternoon/morning
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> Ive done the same thing. I see people getting BFPs on 9dpo and think..hey I could get one! And never do. There still is a chance though! Some ladies don't get BFPs till after their AF is due. Keep holding onto hope!!Click to expand...

so true! We all gotta hold onto that hope and even if the nasty witch shows we gotta make a good plan for the next cycle!!


----------



## miss_may

Don't do it twinkle!..just keep yourself busy and take each day as it comes. This week will fly by if you are busy at work like me so just hold on and wait...test on the weekend with us :)
Yay Cassie testing buddies gl gl gl! I've not taken it, what's it supposed to help with? Maybe it'll take a while for your body to get used to it hence the headaches..if they carry on for much longer id go to the doc or stop taking it
I was feeling positive about my symptoms but now im getting worried its way top early for symptoms as im only 6dpo and its actually a sign of af :( does anyone no how cm changes after ovulation. As I have loads and its really thick and creamy..sorry tmi!! Is this a good sign as this I think its the only symptom which might not be af on her way.
Can't wait for this week to be over..peeing my pants! Lol


----------



## R22

miss_may said:


> Don't do it twinkle!..just keep yourself busy and take each day as it comes. This week will fly by if you are busy at work like me so just hold on and wait...test on the weekend with us :)
> Yay Cassie testing buddies gl gl gl! I've not taken it, what's it supposed to help with? Maybe it'll take a while for your body to get used to it hence the headaches..if they carry on for much longer id go to the doc or stop taking it
> I was feeling positive about my symptoms but now im getting worried its way top early for symptoms as im only 6dpo and its actually a sign of af :( does anyone no how cm changes after ovulation. As I have loads and its really thick and creamy..sorry tmi!! Is this a good sign as this I think its the only symptom which might not be af on her way.
> Can't wait for this week to be over..peeing my pants! Lol

Miss May, I was just reading about that today. Some women have a lot of cm after O and some are dry as a bone. Either way, women have gotten prego. Another factor that depnds on your body. :shrug:


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Don't do it twinkle!..just keep yourself busy and take each day as it comes. This week will fly by if you are busy at work like me so just hold on and wait...test on the weekend with us :)
> Yay Cassie testing buddies gl gl gl! I've not taken it, what's it supposed to help with? Maybe it'll take a while for your body to get used to it hence the headaches..if they carry on for much longer id go to the doc or stop taking it
> I was feeling positive about my symptoms but now im getting worried its way top early for symptoms as im only 6dpo and its actually a sign of af :( does anyone no how cm changes after ovulation. As I have loads and its really thick and creamy..sorry tmi!! Is this a good sign as this I think its the only symptom which might not be af on her way.
> Can't wait for this week to be over..peeing my pants! Lol

I know you are right miss may.... Will just get my head down at work.and try to not think about it! No.idea about the cm sorry but if it is.unusual for you.then surely thats a good sign?! I feeling more AF like cramping tonight so not be surprised if witch shows up soon but telling myself that lots of women who have got their bfps have had cramping so We never know do we girlies?! X


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Well ladies.. our thread is officially a discussion thread. Its now located in *TTC Groups & Discussions* I was wondering why I couldn't find it in TTC link. 

WOO HOO for almost 800 posts!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have tons of creamy CM this time too Miss_May. I had it one other time. That time I had a very faint positive and AF came 5 days late. Some people tell me it was a chemical, but I don't know. I do know I felt preggers those few days and for a few days after AF came. TMI: AF was very different that time too. Tons of large clots and very little flow. It was more like koolaid when it was flow.


----------



## cassieakasam

miss_may said:


> Don't do it twinkle!..just keep yourself busy and take each day as it comes. This week will fly by if you are busy at work like me so just hold on and wait...test on the weekend with us :)
> Yay Cassie testing buddies gl gl gl! I've not taken it, what's it supposed to help with? Maybe it'll take a while for your body to get used to it hence the headaches..if they carry on for much longer id go to the doc or stop taking it
> I was feeling positive about my symptoms but now im getting worried its way top early for symptoms as im only 6dpo and its actually a sign of af :( does anyone no how cm changes after ovulation. As I have loads and its really thick and creamy..sorry tmi!! Is this a good sign as this I think its the only symptom which might not be af on her way.
> Can't wait for this week to be over..peeing my pants! Lol

MissMay - the progesterone helps with a luteal phase defect which then allows the sticky bean more time to implant before your lining starts to break down. My doctor said that if I get my BFP then I would stay on it for at least 6-8 more weeks depending on my levels. 

I'm trying to get thru this week...the trigger shot will be out if my system by Tuesday night...so TECHNICALLY I could test then but I'm not. I don't want to see anymore BFN....if I wait till the 21st then I get the best chance of getting my BFP...I'll be 14 DPIUI and 13 DPO...the suspense is killing me :)


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> Well ladies.. our thread is officially a discussion thread. Its now located in *TTC Groups & Discussions* I was wondering why I couldn't find it in TTC link.
> 
> WOO HOO for almost 800 posts!

Woohoo!! Go us!


----------



## jeslyn

Ok, weirdness. AF was only a little spotting. Should i continue with my OB tomorrow?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yes! if no spotting tomorrow have them do a test!


----------



## Mookerr87

jeslyn said:


> Ok, weirdness. AF was only a little spotting. Should i continue with my OB tomorrow?

Are you sure it was AF? Fx'ed crossed for you!


----------



## Mookerr87

Wow ladies, I have been going through Our post from September till Now, and I just want to tell you all how wonderful you all are. Look at how a bunch of strangers can come together, and support one another with out any judgement, Just encouragement and honest support. I think you are Wonderful & Amazing. I think it is amazing how this thread was started, just feeling lonely cause no one would reply to a post or encourage your exsistence in a thread. Lets keep up with the Amazing work ladies, and see some :bfp:s in here! :hug: all around!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Mooker, I am really glad I found this thread. You all seem like a great group. I look forward to getting to know all of you.

:hugs:


----------



## ashntony

Mookerr87 said:


> Wow ladies, I have been going through Our post from September till Now, and I just want to tell you all how wonderful you all are. Look at how a bunch of strangers can come together, and support one another with out any judgement, Just encouragement and honest support. I think you are Wonderful & Amazing. I think it is amazing how this thread was started, just feeling lonely cause no one would reply to a post or encourage your exsistence in a thread. Lets keep up with the Amazing work ladies, and see some :bfp:s in here! :hug: all around!

Hey we have to stick together!!! This page is the only support I have for TTC other than the DH!!! :hugs: to you all!!! And Jeslyn my fingers are crossed for you!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hey ladies.. Idk if this is related at all.. but my body feels so HOT! i took my temp and its 99.1.. whew.. i'm sitting on the couch sweating.. with fans on :/ I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mookerr87

LovesMyLovey said:


> hey ladies.. Idk if this is related at all.. but my body feels so HOT! i took my temp and its 99.1.. whew.. i'm sitting on the couch sweating.. with fans on :/ I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning!

Sounds promising! I'm keeping my fx'ed crossed for you!


----------



## twinkletoe

Mookerr87 said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies.. Idk if this is related at all.. but my body feels so HOT! i took my temp and its 99.1.. whew.. i'm sitting on the couch sweating.. with fans on :/ I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning!
> 
> Sounds promising! I'm keeping my fx'ed crossed for you!Click to expand...

Def sounds promising loves....fingers and toes all crossed for you ! 

Totally agree with you mooker what an amazing bunch of lovely ladies!! Some serious BFP action needed this month !! But main thing is we are all here for eachother!  xx


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> hey ladies.. Idk if this is related at all.. but my body feels so HOT! i took my temp and its 99.1.. whew.. i'm sitting on the couch sweating.. with fans on :/ I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning!

Sounds like a good sign!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## miss_may

LovesMyLovey said:


> hey ladies.. Idk if this is related at all.. but my body feels so HOT! i took my temp and its 99.1.. whew.. i'm sitting on the couch sweating.. with fans on :/ I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning!

Im also feeling like this!..its freezing outside but im hot and sweaty. FX its a good sign for us :)


----------



## R22

Good morning ladies! :kiss: I slept so good last night :sleep: I feel great!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Chart


----------



## jeslyn

It was just a few spots, nothing on tampon for 2 days. I'm going. 

I agree that we are all awesome on here! I'd be going crazy without this thread and you ladies! It must take a village!


----------



## jeslyn

LovesMyLovey said:


> hey ladies.. Idk if this is related at all.. but my body feels so HOT! i took my temp and its 99.1.. whew.. i'm sitting on the couch sweating.. with fans on :/ I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow morning!

fingers and toes crossed for you! Sounds great!


----------



## Longing4three

I felt pretty hot a few days in a row last week. This week not so much...so far. I have a feeling I missed the window of opportunity. We have really just been winging it so far. I guess I assumed that I could plug my numbers into a generic ovulation calculator on the internet and go by when it stated my fertile period was. Now I really don't know if it was remotely correct. I've been reading a bit more into now and they say that stringy, sticky cervical mucous is an indication that you are ovulating? I did a check and had that 2-3days after the 'fertile period' that was on the calendar. :( I have a 33 day cycle so I guess that could be correct. I have a feeling that I might be out this month if that's the case. Guess I will have to check throughout next month and tryng get this 'bang on' haha


----------



## BabyT2013

Hi ladies-

I love that you all are so positive and upbeat. I've been following this thread this month hoping to get some advice to start charting next month. I stopped taking BC last month and kinda did some "educated guessing" this month.

gl to everyone!


----------



## brit3435

Feeling hot or cold is def a symptom. We were not trying to get pregnant with our daughter and the week before I found out I was pregnant I was so hot and tired! We were on vacation and I just wanted to sleep in the hotel room with the ac cranked up! I had a chemical preg in august and the few days bf I got a BFP I was freezing and it was 110 outside! LOL...I'm 3 dpo today...good luck ladies!


----------



## jeslyn

The doctor gave me Provera. Anyone else take this before?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thank you girls :hugs2: my temp took a nosedive this morning.. :( that means af is on her way. Going to try to keep my good PMA about me until :witch: arrives. 

Either way its ok. BFP this cycle.. or upping our odds next cycle with the Maca and MORE Preseed! 

#Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed#


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Feeling hot or cold is def a symptom. We were not trying to get pregnant with our daughter and the week before I found out I was pregnant I was so hot and tired! We were on vacation and I just wanted to sleep in the hotel room with the ac cranked up! I had a chemical preg in august and the few days bf I got a BFP I was freezing and it was 110 outside! LOL...I'm 3 dpo today...good luck ladies!

We are on the same page right now! I am 3dpo as well! I have 12 more days till testing!! Good luck to you!!! 
:dust:
To all of you!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> Thank you girls :hugs2: my temp took a nosedive this morning.. :( that means af is on her way. Going to try to keep my good PMA about me until :witch: arrives.
> 
> Either way its ok. BFP this cycle.. or upping our odds next cycle with the Maca and MORE Preseed!
> 
> #Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed#

Loves def keep up that PMA you are so not out unless the big bad witch shows!!

I really really think that it is so good for us to chat about our plans and new things to try next month too so that we are looking forward to giving things a go if the wicked witch shows!

So here i go..... If nasty witch shows i will be doing preseed everytime we get busy (only managed it twice this cycle :-/) and also def going to give SMEP a try! Am toying with the idea of temping but dont know if i will have the discipline?! 

Hopefully we will get a big bunch of bfps this month so excited to hear them come rolling in!  xx


----------



## brit3435

We used preseed this month for the first time. I think the SMEP is pretty good, I read that if you bd every fertile day your chances of getting pregnant are 37% each cycle instead of 33% for every other day! I also used royal jelly this cycle and noticed a big difference in cm which increases fertility. I'm 3dpo and we bd'ed 4 times in fertile period so we will see how it works out for me! Oh...and has anyone heard that eating pineapple helps with implantation? I was thinking about getting some..


----------



## miss_may

brit3435 said:


> We used preseed this month for the first time. I think the SMEP is pretty good, I read that if you bd every fertile day your chances of getting pregnant are 37% each cycle instead of 33% for every other day! I also used royal jelly this cycle and noticed a big difference in cm which increases fertility. I'm 3dpo and we bd'ed 4 times in fertile period so we will see how it works out for me! Oh...and has anyone heard that eating pineapple helps with implantation? I was thinking about getting some..


Yeah I've also heard of this Brit..apparently it contains an enzyme called bromelain which is found in your uterus to make it 'sticky' eating pineapple apparently helps to stick. But youve got to time it right and not eat too much as it can make your cm too acidic. I tried it for the first time this month so well see.
Quarter a pineapple..and eat a quarter a day (including the core as this contains most bromelain) for 4 days starting on the day of ovulation.
Hope that makes sense..this is just what I've read so hopefully its right :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

AF got me right on time. :cry: That is ok though because, this month is FS time and we will get a plan. 

I am due my post-TR HSG. If tubes are open, IUI will be soon and if tubes are not open, IVF will be next summer.


----------



## twinkletoe

Never heard of the pineapple thing?! But i do love it so i will add that to next months list!! ;-) xx


----------



## ashntony

Me too!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

GalvanBaby said:


> AF got me right on time. :cry: That is ok though because, this month is FS time and we will get a plan.
> 
> I am due my post-TR HSG. If tubes are open, IUI will be soon and if tubes are not open, IVF will be next summer.


So sorry the witch got you galvan! :-(but so happy you have your plan in action for next cycle! Fx for you!

I feeling like i right behind you def have AF cramps tonight and just feels like shes coming! Oh well onwards and upwards! 

Hows everyone feeling tonight? X


----------



## cassieakasam

Let the symptoms begin&#8230;I&#8217;m all gassy and I feel soooooo bloated. My boobies are sore and let&#8217;s not talk about the abundance of CM that I seem to be producing&#8230;.My internet cheapies came yesterday and I gave them to hubby so that he can hide them from me. I am resisting the urge to test!!!! This weekend can&#8217;t come soon enough....FXD!!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Fx'ed Cassie. Good luck!


----------



## Mookerr87

Lol quiet in here tonight, anyone cave and test? I did :bfn: come on October someone in here has gotta pull a :bfp:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! :hi: just waiting for tomorrow to get here! ARGH!


----------



## twinkletoe

I caved this morning.....:-( i know i know big BFN ! 11dpo and feeling like AF def on her way! 

I agree we HAVE to have a BFP in here! Fx ladies and lots of baby dust! Xx


----------



## R22

Tomorrow, let the testing begin!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Tracker


----------



## ashntony

Good luck to you ladies testing tomorrow!


----------



## twinkletoe

Well girlies.i am officially out :-( am really disappointed as we did ovulation.tests.and preseed this month. If i count it my lp.was only 10 days again this.month so i.am.going straight.out after work for Vit b6 complex in the.hope that it might help. I am also going to jump on the temping band waggon so i might need some help from the experienced tempers on here!! Onwards and upwards !

So keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for all the testers we just HAVE to get some BFPs here!! Baby dust to one and all!  xxx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

twinkle- Did af come? I love your positivity though! And the b6 will DEF help! Have you done any more research on short LP? nontheless.. go buy a new thermometer today.. get a BBT one or a regular one will work just fine.. Do you wake up at the same time every morning?? if not.. just set an alarm for say 7am.. and take it at that time each morning..

AFM- AF will be here tomorrow. According to Fertility Friend I'm 14dpo (AF DUE TODAY) BUT I KNEW IT MARKED ME DOWN TO O A DAY EARLIER THAN I ACTUALLY DID.. SO AF IS ACTUALLY DUE TOMORROW... FF has me Ovulating on CD 15.. but it was actually CD 16. I just took my temp later than normal so it was a little higher... and thats why it was marked wrong.. grr..

anyways.. very preocuppied with baby sadie right now.. POTTY TRAINING IS A BITCH!! there.. I said it! Hubz was butthurt last night because Sadie is supposed to be a daddys girl..we got her so she can be his dog.. BUT>>> mommy is the one that does all the training and commands.. so she only wanted mommy last night.. it really hurt his feelings... :( Poor guy.. he just needs to step in and take control so she knows whos master.. 

I DIDN"T TEST THIS MORNING! BE PROUD LADIES! <3 :haha: :D
but that's because I'm sure af is coming.. my temp was still up today though.. so thats good.. but it will be dropping fo sho tomorrow... i'm willing to bet on it!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

cassieakasam said:


> Let the symptoms beginIm all gassy and I feel soooooo bloated. My boobies are sore and lets not talk about the abundance of CM that I seem to be producing.My internet cheapies came yesterday and I gave them to hubby so that he can hide them from me. I am resisting the urge to test!!!! This weekend cant come soon enough....FXD!!!!

Good luck love!! Can't wait to see your BFP!

Can't wait to see all of our BFP!! so this thread can go from TTC thread to First Trimester thread :D


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mookerr87 said:


> Lol quiet in here tonight, anyone cave and test? I did :bfn: come on October someone in here has gotta pull a :bfp:

AW Mooker!! IT's gonna be BFP tomorrow!!! FX'D TIGHTLY!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> twinkle- Did af come? I love your positivity though! And the b6 will DEF help! Have you done any more research on short LP? nontheless.. go buy a new thermometer today.. get a BBT one or a regular one will work just fine.. Do you wake up at the same time every morning?? if not.. just set an alarm for say 7am.. and take it at that time each morning..
> 
> AFM- AF will be here tomorrow. According to Fertility Friend I'm 14dpo (AF DUE TODAY) BUT I KNEW IT MARKED ME DOWN TO O A DAY EARLIER THAN I ACTUALLY DID.. SO AF IS ACTUALLY DUE TOMORROW... FF has me Ovulating on CD 15.. but it was actually CD 16. I just took my temp later than normal so it was a little higher... and thats why it was marked wrong.. grr..
> 
> anyways.. very preocuppied with baby sadie right now.. POTTY TRAINING IS A BITCH!! there.. I said it! Hubz was butthurt last night because Sadie is supposed to be a daddys girl..we got her so she can be his dog.. BUT>>> mommy is the one that does all the training and commands.. so she only wanted mommy last night.. it really hurt his feelings... :( Poor guy.. he just needs to step in and take control so she knows whos master..
> 
> I DIDN"T TEST THIS MORNING! BE PROUD LADIES! <3 :haha: :D
> but that's because I'm sure af is coming.. my temp was still up today though.. so thats good.. but it will be dropping fo sho tomorrow... i'm willing to bet on it!

I'm sorry Twinkle!! Fingers crossed for you next month!!! Loves congrats on not testing yet!!! Plus don't give up yet!!! You are not out till :witch: shows!!!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!! These next 11 days are going to suck however!!!! I am already trying to symptom spot!! I need to stop it! :/


----------



## LovesMyLovey

How many dpo are you?? And ya!! This tww was the longest!


----------



## R22

Stay positive Loves! Your chart is looking so good!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I'll be back on in a couple hours.. time to go get some stuff done for the day!

:coffee: I've never officially been on vacation yet.. I still go to my gmas everyday and have a cup of coffee and am working on carpets and cleaning woodwork right now!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Stay positive Loves! Your chart is looking so good!

Thanks R!!! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## R22

LovesMyLovey said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Stay positive Loves! Your chart is looking so good!
> 
> Thanks R!!! Are you testing tomorrow?Click to expand...

Yes, I am but only because I want to test before we go on vacation. AF arrives on the 24th so I changed my sig. just in case I do get that BFN tomorrow. I can't wait to get on here tomorrow morning!


----------



## Longing4three

How many do we have still in the TWW right now? 
I resisted the urge to test FMU this morning. Though I did hold it for a bit debating whether or not I wanted to give it a go. I think I am in the testing window, but I only have 1 test left at the moment so I went and letter all out so I would be less inclined to test 5 days early. :) I have been having period like cramps for the past week or longer now. They come and go. I'm hoping this is a good sign. Oddly my shirt was slightly wet from my nipples while vacuuming the other day (I stopped Breastfeeding in August because I was taking unsafe antibiotics) so I don't know what was up with that. I haven't had that happen since actively breastfeeding and lately have only been able to squeeze a drop or two out so it's not like I am still producing. Maybe just a fluke. BBs don't feel any different either way. I'm really hoping that this is it though. I go back to work Nov 6th full time and will be working 2 days 2 nights with 5 off (12 hour shifts) so I'm going to be all screwed up for trying after this :(


----------



## Longing4three

R22, thanks for adding the testers to the bottom. Easier to keep track of how many ladies we have left in here. I'm sure a few a popping in for support still too :)


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> How many dpo are you?? And ya!! This tww was the longest!

I am 4-6dpo Not exactly sure!!! Really hoping it goes by quick!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> twinkle- Did af come? I love your positivity though! And the b6 will DEF help! Have you done any more research on short LP? nontheless.. go buy a new thermometer today.. get a BBT one or a regular one will work just fine.. Do you wake up at the same time every morning?? if not.. just set an alarm for say 7am.. and take it at that time each morning..
> 
> AFM- AF will be here tomorrow. According to Fertility Friend I'm 14dpo (AF DUE TODAY) BUT I KNEW IT MARKED ME DOWN TO O A DAY EARLIER THAN I ACTUALLY DID.. SO AF IS ACTUALLY DUE TOMORROW... FF has me Ovulating on CD 15.. but it was actually CD 16. I just took my temp later than normal so it was a little higher... and thats why it was marked wrong.. grr..
> 
> anyways.. very preocuppied with baby sadie right now.. POTTY TRAINING IS A BITCH!! there.. I said it! Hubz was butthurt last night because Sadie is supposed to be a daddys girl..we got her so she can be his dog.. BUT>>> mommy is the one that does all the training and commands.. so she only wanted mommy last night.. it really hurt his feelings... :( Poor guy.. he just needs to step in and take control so she knows whos master..
> 
> I DIDN"T TEST THIS MORNING! BE PROUD LADIES! <3 :haha: :D
> but that's because I'm sure af is coming.. my temp was still up today though.. so thats good.. but it will be dropping fo sho tomorrow... i'm willing to bet on it!

Hey Loves! Yes AF started this afternoon :growlmad: but I have been researching on short LP and it seems that there are lots of things that you can do to try and make it longer. I will def start with B6 and see how it goes. I don't know whether to make an appointment with my doctor or give the B6 a couple of months to try to work? they will prob tell me to go away ! So Preseed, SMEP, B6 and Charting it is! Phew sounds like a busy month :wacko:

Loves my alarm goes off every week day at 6.15am so I will just have to annoy hubbie and let it go off on weekends at this time too! Looking forward to trying something new, it feels productive!

Good job with not testing Loves!! FX that that temp stays sky high for you and you get that beautiful BFP!!

Ashntony hang in there! we will all be here no matter how early your symptom spotting is!

Good luck to all tomorrows testers! FX for you all! 

Baby dust girlies......I have a seriously good feeling for my lovely ladies! xx

:dust:


----------



## twinkletoe

Longing4three said:


> How many do we have still in the TWW right now?
> I resisted the urge to test FMU this morning. Though I did hold it for a bit debating whether or not I wanted to give it a go. I think I am in the testing window, but I only have 1 test left at the moment so I went and letter all out so I would be less inclined to test 5 days early. :) I have been having period like cramps for the past week or longer now. They come and go. I'm hoping this is a good sign. Oddly my shirt was slightly wet from my nipples while vacuuming the other day (I stopped Breastfeeding in August because I was taking unsafe antibiotics) so I don't know what was up with that. I haven't had that happen since actively breastfeeding and lately have only been able to squeeze a drop or two out so it's not like I am still producing. Maybe just a fluke. BBs don't feel any different either way. I'm really hoping that this is it though. I go back to work Nov 6th full time and will be working 2 days 2 nights with 5 off (12 hour shifts) so I'm going to be all screwed up for trying after this :(

Good job holding out Longing4three! You did better than me! Those all sound like good signs to me!:yipee: keep us up to date! x


----------



## wannabamamma

Hello All! :wave: I just got my postive OPK today so I'll be BDing :dance: for a little bit and starting my TWW journey and bound to test at the end of the month! hoping to join in and have others to share the journey with!


----------



## Ameronica

wannabamamma said:


> Hello All! :wave: I just got my postive OPK today so I'll be BDing :dance: for a little bit and starting my TWW journey and bound to test at the end of the month! hoping to join in and have others to share the journey with!

YAY for + OPKs! 
I got mine on saturday so I currently am 3dpo :)

BABY DUST TO YOU!


----------



## brit3435

I'm 4dpo today and I'm sure its still too early for implantation, but I had a huge temp dip today (.4 degrees) and had very noticeable cramps for about 3 hours this morning. My temp stays pretty consistant throughout the day and I checked it again after laying down for awhile and it was back up so I know its not early af...I'm sure I'm just being crazy at this point LOL


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing great! I dont post much, but I do read and stay updated on all your progress. Hoping we have postives this month.:thumbup:

As for me...I triggered Sunday, and ovulated Monday so I'm now in the TWW which by the way SUCKS! lol I have not felt any thing diffrent. Is that Normal? Maybe its still to early?:shrug: Anywho I'm just so happy because after 6 years TTC I have finally ovulated which finally gives me a real chance to be a mom. I'm very thankful for that. 

Good luck to all, and you all are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## wannabamamma

I had a negative OPK yesterday evening but a positive this morning.. i thought it happens in the evening? I BD on saturday, then this morning after my positive so i'm hoping I haven't missed my time! :/


----------



## miss_may

Twinkle...i also have a short lp. Ovulation on day 20 of a 29-31 day cycle. ive been to see a doctor and a family planning nurse and both shrugged it off. the doc didnt believe the opks and said they were wrong even tho i took 3 different types over a period of 24 hours and the nurse shrugged it off and said theres nothiung they can do about it and my bosdy will adjust eventually. so i will deffo be trying vitamin B6 next cycle if i get BFN!! so im right here with you :)
i also might try temping next cycle too so snap again hehe
my bbs are still sore and i have lots of cm but have no clue if this is af or some good news!? 
good luck to tomorrows testers!! we have got to have a BFP here somewhere.


----------



## ashntony

Well 4-6 dpo.... I am so tired and also have slight back cramps... tmi but i have definately been damper today than usual. Kind of irritable and also had a nausea yesterday in the am and today.... well think I am going to take a nap... hoping this is a good sign for me!!!


----------



## R22

wannabamamma said:


> I had a negative OPK yesterday evening but a positive this morning.. i thought it happens in the evening? I BD on saturday, then this morning after my positive so i'm hoping I haven't missed my time! :/

Hey girl, it's the same for me. I get + OPks in the a.m. No worries, just get to BD!!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

wondering where pre-af cramps are??? I feel great.....


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Twinkle...i also have a short lp. Ovulation on day 20 of a 29-31 day cycle. ive been to see a doctor and a family planning nurse and both shrugged it off. the doc didnt believe the opks and said they were wrong even tho i took 3 different types over a period of 24 hours and the nurse shrugged it off and said theres nothiung they can do about it and my bosdy will adjust eventually. so i will deffo be trying vitamin B6 next cycle if i get BFN!! so im right here with you :)
> i also might try temping next cycle too so snap again hehe
> my bbs are still sore and i have lots of cm but have no clue if this is af or some good news!?
> good luck to tomorrows testers!! we have got to have a BFP here somewhere.

Miss may you are so so so still in.there and i am so excited to hear about your fabulous bfp!!

But just in case i cant believe the doctors etc are so unreceptive to the idea of a short lp?!! Sooooo annoying! it is so well researched i dont know how they can ignore it! Well i guess b6 it is and if that doesnt work we will just have to twist someones arm to see us! So hopefully you wont need to move onto next months plan but if you do we can preseed, temp, b6 and smep together!  

when are you testing hun? totally have a good feeling this is your month! X


----------



## twinkletoe

LovesMyLovey said:


> wondering where pre-af cramps are??? I feel great.....

Fabulous loves!! Literally am so excited for you!! Hope those temps stay high in the sky!!  xxx:happydance:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I've never had a true sticky BFP! The last one was a few years ago.. So I'm not feeling to positive about it. The only hope I'm holding on to is that I'm still in it till AF shows. :shrug: Waiting... :coffee:


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> I've never had a true sticky BFP! The last one was a few years ago.. So I'm not feeling to positive about it. The only hope I'm holding on to is that I'm still in it till AF shows. :shrug: Waiting... :coffee:

fingers crosses for you loves!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Exactly loves still in it till the fat lady sings! I really have fingers and.toes.crossed its your lucky month you so so deserve it! Xx


----------



## Mookerr87

LovesMyLovey said:


> wondering where pre-af cramps are??? I feel great.....

Oh girl I'm pumped for you! fx'ed crossed! :dust:


----------



## cassieakasam

twinkletoe said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle...i also have a short lp. Ovulation on day 20 of a 29-31 day cycle. ive been to see a doctor and a family planning nurse and both shrugged it off. the doc didnt believe the opks and said they were wrong even tho i took 3 different types over a period of 24 hours and the nurse shrugged it off and said theres nothiung they can do about it and my bosdy will adjust eventually. so i will deffo be trying vitamin B6 next cycle if i get BFN!! so im right here with you :)
> i also might try temping next cycle too so snap again hehe
> my bbs are still sore and i have lots of cm but have no clue if this is af or some good news!?
> good luck to tomorrows testers!! we have got to have a BFP here somewhere.
> 
> Miss may you are so so so still in.there and i am so excited to hear about your fabulous bfp!!
> 
> But just in case i cant believe the doctors etc are so unreceptive to the idea of a short lp?!! Sooooo annoying! it is so well researched i dont know how they can ignore it! Well i guess b6 it is and if that doesnt work we will just have to twist someones arm to see us! So hopefully you wont need to move onto next months plan but if you do we can preseed, temp, b6 and smep together!
> 
> when are you testing hun? totally have a good feeling this is your month! XClick to expand...

I have a short LP as well (8-10) days so the Doctor put me on Progesterone Suppositories 200 mgs twice a day in order to lengthen my LP. I'm also taking the B6 as well. I am CD 24 and I am 9 DPO and its killing me not to test. I am seeing/feeling symptoms everywhere :)
If AF gets me this weekend then next month we are going to continue to do SMEP with PreSeed, Femara & a trigger shot.


----------



## cassieakasam

LovesMyLovey said:


> wondering where pre-af cramps are??? I feel great.....

FXD!!!!!!
Sticky baby dust!!!!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

LOVES THE NAME CHANGE MOOKER!!! WOOT! :happydance:

Thank you ladies for all the PMA! No sign of AF yet. My ribcage hurts. Feels like a bout of pleurisy. And Im all congested tonight. Might be from the new puppy though.. All the bleach I used today cleaning up her kennel from an accident. Theres a divider in her kennel to lower the space available to her cuz she's too small for it, and somehow (finally figured it out) she was crawling over the barrier and STILL going potty over there. after the 2nd time I finally got her figured out.. sheesh.

I just want to go to bed and get tomorrow over with! :dohh:


----------



## Longing4three

anyone left in this thread?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Left what?


----------



## Longing4three

Nevermind. Oh boy.I must have changed something in my user profile. Everything is coming up in reverse order now. Looked like it had been days since anyone had posted...yet here you all are. :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh lol there was just a name change done. That could have been it?


----------



## R22

Well I didn't get the BFP I was hoping for before vacation. :cry:

Loves, Hurry up and wake up. I cannot wait to see if you have news. FX.


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck to those who haven't tested yet and i'm so sorry for those that have and got a BFN! I'm due to test on the 25th. I've been trying to stay off the forum because It makes me a bit obsessed, but I wanted to check in on everyone. 

I started bleeding this morning, which could be implantation bleeding I guess, but it seems way too heavy. I am going to call my dr. to check in because while bd'g on sunday I bled more than spotting too. Sorry about the TMI.

A couple of you mentioned positive opk's yesterday. I also get positives in the morning. According to the Smep plan you should Keep bd'ng today and tomorrow. Skip a day and then bd once more for good measure. FX ladies!


----------



## R22

Sbmack, I added you to my list. :flower:


----------



## Sbmack

R22 said:


> Sbmack, I added you to my list. :flower:

Thanks R22. Soo sorry about your BFN.


----------



## jeslyn

Good luck to everyone testing this week! 
Loves, I'm so excited for you! 
Sorry to you ladies with witch visits. Keep trying! 
I'm on day 3 of a 10 day 10mg Provera. I feel like its a reset button..lol. I ordered opks and a bbt, and I'm taking prenatals, and going to open my preseed after AF


----------



## Mookerr87

Well ladies I'm out, and early which is odd for me. I was having a dream, and in my dream I thought I peed myself, lol sorry tmi, but it made me wake up and sure enough she was here and full force. Oddest thing ever, cause that was a first. Well Best of luck to you all! I'm Keeping my Fingers Crossed
*Sbmack welcome aboard!*


----------



## R22

Sorry Mooker. :cry: Looks like i might be with you next month. :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Jeslyn - good luck with the provera! I have ordered my opks, bbt and preseed too! So let's get ready to rumble! 

Mooker - I am so sorry that the big bad witch showed her ugly head! Exactly the same happened me last month with it coming early which is so unusual! Was 5 days early I am wondering now whether it might have been a chemical but maybe not I guess will never know! Well we shall have to be onwards and upwards!  planning for a great next cycle together!

Banydust to all the rest of the testers I hope the witch is far far away!! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry to hear about your BFN too R22 but don't forget you are in it unless the witch shows fx for you! X


----------



## Ameronica

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant. I took 3 tests and all BFP! I was so excited, then I woke up :(

4DPO here. Only 10 days go!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Sorry for ur :bfn: R22 

That damn :witch: got u Mookerr :sad2:

Well here to next cycle ladies!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Don't feel bad ladies.. I'm out with ya. Af hit me this morning right after I woke up. Took my temp this morning and it was WAY LOW so i knew the bitch was coming.. Sorry for the cursing.. but we all do it.. and that's the way I feel about her.. 

Anyways... CD1 for me too


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22- I hope it is implantation! Is it a flow?

Ameronica- I was soo excited as I was reading your message.. and then I saw you wake up.. and I was like damn... 

LADIES>> WE NEED ONE BFP THIS CYCLE!! :dust: :dust: Spreading the dust for everyone..

Well time to change my siggy to cycle # 33


----------



## R22

Sorry Loves. Really was hoping this was it for you. Here's to next month! :beer::change:


----------



## R22

Loves, I just took a test today at 11 DPO because I was hoping for a BFP before vacation. I know I am still in it but definitely do not have my hopes up. I got the pregnancy test that is supposed to detect it 5 days before period and I am at 4 days before.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## LovesMyLovey

thanks.. I need to get out and go buy some Maca.. Adam said he'd try it.. But I am going to make him wait till AF is gone to get any.. because... I've been wanting some all week and he gets home and gets cozy.. drinks a few beers and passes out early (we get up at 4:45-5:00am every day) so He's out by 9pm.. lol. He's like I will tomorrow hunny I'm too tired tonight.. and then CONK.. he's out.. so now that :witch: is here.. . I'm going to let her do her job.. :haha:


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> thanks.. I need to get out and go buy some Maca.. Adam said he'd try it.. But I am going to make him wait till AF is gone to get any.. because... I've been wanting some all week and he gets home and gets cozy.. drinks a few beers and passes out early (we get up at 4:45-5:00am every day) so He's out by 9pm.. lol. He's like I will tomorrow hunny I'm too tired tonight.. and then CONK.. he's out.. so now that :witch: is here.. . I'm going to let her do her job.. :haha:

I am so sorry loves!!! Def have my fingers and toes crossed for you all next month!!!!


----------



## Mookerr87

Well My Birthday is in December so I'm hoping I atleast get an early birthday present, Or a :bfp: for christmas. One of the two. Took my daughers to there school show case with DH last night and they seen a baby, lol My oldest looks at me and says, mom can you have one more baby so I'm the biggest sister lol, I look at DH, all red faced he whispers to me "I'm Working on it", Oldest Dad no Secrets! kinda of a funny moment, but gave me baby fever even more. Well this November I will be giving a whirl with Fertilaid & FertilCM. Looks like we have some new preseeders, and charters so I've added and updated. Gonna try and get my hands on some fertility Lube Too lol, mind you it says that with the Fertil CM should need any lube lmao, so will see.
Caio Bella's :dust:


----------



## ashntony

Ameronica said:


> I had a dream last night that I was pregnant. I took 3 tests and all BFP! I was so excited, then I woke up :(
> 
> 4DPO here. Only 10 days go!

Me too!! I had a dream that I had 7 BFPs! Never had that before!!! I have some symptoms and I am about 5-7to dpo.... 11 days to go till testing day! :/ trying to fight the temptation...


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Loves, I just took a test today at 11 DPO because I was hoping for a BFP before vacation. I know I am still in it but definitely do not have my hopes up. I got the pregnancy test that is supposed to detect it 5 days before period and I am at 4 days before.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


OH GOOD R22!!! you're definitely still in and your temp is rising again! :thumbup: :happydance:

ash- Ive heard the PG dreams are a good sign..!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Loves, I just took a test today at 11 DPO because I was hoping for a BFP before vacation. I know I am still in it but definitely do not have my hopes up. I got the pregnancy test that is supposed to detect it 5 days before period and I am at 4 days before.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar
> 
> 
> OH GOOD R22!!! you're definitely still in and your temp is rising again! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> ash- Ive heard the PG dreams are a good sign..!Click to expand...

I sure hope so!!! That bitchy :witch: better leave me alone this month!!!


----------



## R22

ashntony said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R22 said:
> 
> 
> Loves, I just took a test today at 11 DPO because I was hoping for a BFP before vacation. I know I am still in it but definitely do not have my hopes up. I got the pregnancy test that is supposed to detect it 5 days before period and I am at 4 days before.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f816f//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar
> 
> 
> OH GOOD R22!!! you're definitely still in and your temp is rising again! :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> ash- Ive heard the PG dreams are a good sign..!Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so!!! That bitchy :witch: better leave me alone this month!!!Click to expand...

Diddo!! LOL!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Mookerr87 said:


> Well My Birthday is in December so I'm hoping I atleast get an early birthday present, Or a :bfp: for christmas. One of the two. Took my daughers to there school show case with DH last night and they seen a baby, lol My oldest looks at me and says, mom can you have one more baby so I'm the biggest sister lol, I look at DH, all red faced he whispers to me "I'm Working on it", Oldest Dad no Secrets! kinda of a funny moment, but gave me baby fever even more. Well this November I will be giving a whirl with Fertilaid & FertilCM. Looks like we have some new preseeders, and charters so I've added and updated. Gonna try and get my hands on some fertility Lube Too lol, mind you it says that with the Fertil CM should need any lube lmao, so will see.
> Caio Bella's :dust:

Fertilaid? Is that a pill? or Lubricant? FX'D for all of us this cycle Mooker! I'm going to do temping, preseed, and maca and maybe OPK. I don't want to spend a ton of money right now.. We seem to be piling up extra bills!! With getting the new puppy now we have shots that are due next week. 

I was thinking last night (while being completely overwhelmed with potty training, house work etc.. ) That I wonder if I could handle a baby with all this right now. 

I almost wish I didn't have to work so I could keep up with everything.. I have to clean my house every day.. and it's never enough.. I don't get it.. maybe it's because its small. 3 brms but still no more than 1200 sq. ft I don't think. so maybe theres not enough space to put everything.. because my chairs fill up with crap all the time but I do all the cleaning.. He helps sometimes.. but I just realized that I do pretty much all of it (because I want to.. but still) ... potty training a puppy.. dealing with another pups that has a severe attitude problem right now.. and add a baby on that?? WHEW.. 

How do you mommies do it? I know what Hubz would say lol... By not sitting on the computer all the time lol


----------



## LovesMyLovey

rant over# lol


----------



## LovesMyLovey

mookerr87 said:


> *group*:bfp:s
> omiomen -> september 2012<3
> starry night-> september 2012<3
> tracyy-> september 2012<3
> jasmineivy-> september 2012<3
> 
> *preseeders*:mail:
> Lovesmylovey
> miss_may
> twinkletoes
> jeslyn
> 
> *charters*:book:
> R22
> galvanbaby
> glamstarr85
> lovesmylovey
> rafchick541
> tekkitten
> jeslyn
> wishing our :bfp:s a happy & healthy nine months, and for the rest of us who journey forth into october here's some :dust:. Looking forward to more :bfp:s ​

*i love the smiley guy with the mailbox next to preseeders.. That's just adorable!*


----------



## twinkletoe

Totally loving this PMA for next cycle along with all fingers and toes crossed for the lucky ladies still in the game.this month! The witch better not get you we need to add some pretty Oct bfps to the thread! 

I am hoping my thermometer ,vit b complex and opks arrive tomorrow ready to grab Nov by the horns! CD 1 today !

So sorry the witch got you loves grrrrrr!! liking your plans for next cycle though! Sounds like that wee pup of yours is being a cheeky monkey


----------



## twinkletoe

Mookerr87 said:


> Well My Birthday is in December so I'm hoping I atleast get an early birthday present, Or a :bfp: for christmas. One of the two. Took my daughers to there school show case with DH last night and they seen a baby, lol My oldest looks at me and says, mom can you have one more baby so I'm the biggest sister lol, I look at DH, all red faced he whispers to me "I'm Working on it", Oldest Dad no Secrets! kinda of a funny moment, but gave me baby fever even more. Well this November I will be giving a whirl with Fertilaid & FertilCM. Looks like we have some new preseeders, and charters so I've added and updated. Gonna try and get my hands on some fertility Lube Too lol, mind you it says that with the Fertil CM should need any lube lmao, so will see.
> Caio Bella's :dust:

So cute what your little girl said! Fx for a birthday surprise for you mooker!


----------



## twinkletoe

What exactly is Maca loves?


----------



## jeslyn

So, a regular thermometer will be okay for now for temps? I kinda want something to compare to.


----------



## Mookerr87

> Fertilaid? Is that a pill? or Lubricant? FX'D for all of us this cycle Mooker! I'm going to do temping, preseed, and maca and maybe OPK. I don't want to spend a ton of money right now.. We seem to be piling up extra bills!! With getting the new puppy now we have shots that are due next week.
> 
> I was thinking last night (while being completely overwhelmed with potty training, house work etc.. ) That I wonder if I could handle a baby with all this right now.
> 
> I almost wish I didn't have to work so I could keep up with everything.. I have to clean my house every day.. and it's never enough.. I don't get it.. maybe it's because its small. 3 brms but still no more than 1200 sq. ft I don't think. so maybe theres not enough space to put everything.. because my chairs fill up with crap all the time but I do all the cleaning.. He helps sometimes.. but I just realized that I do pretty much all of it (because I want to.. but still) ... potty training a puppy.. dealing with another pups that has a severe attitude problem right now.. and add a baby on that?? WHEW..
> 
> How do you mommies do it? I know what Hubz would say lol... By not sitting on the computer all the time lol


Fertilaid, is a pill form supplement as well as the fertilcm, suppose to get everything in their in prime condition for baby makin:sex: The CM is to increase some nice healthy sticky cervical mucosa, and the fertilaid described like a prenatal but for TTC, and has some hippie remedy in to help you ovulate. So fingers Crossed, and were gonna be trying the everyother day method, alternating between Evening and Morning this cycle. Fx'ed crossed for us all.

Whats this MACA you talk of? I'll make a Coloum for Fertility supplements as well.


----------



## twinkletoe

Mookerr87 said:


> Fertilaid? Is that a pill? or Lubricant? FX'D for all of us this cycle Mooker! I'm going to do temping, preseed, and maca and maybe OPK. I don't want to spend a ton of money right now.. We seem to be piling up extra bills!! With getting the new puppy now we have shots that are due next week.
> 
> I was thinking last night (while being completely overwhelmed with potty training, house work etc.. ) That I wonder if I could handle a baby with all this right now.
> 
> I almost wish I didn't have to work so I could keep up with everything.. I have to clean my house every day.. and it's never enough.. I don't get it.. maybe it's because its small. 3 brms but still no more than 1200 sq. ft I don't think. so maybe theres not enough space to put everything.. because my chairs fill up with crap all the time but I do all the cleaning.. He helps sometimes.. but I just realized that I do pretty much all of it (because I want to.. but still) ... potty training a puppy.. dealing with another pups that has a severe attitude problem right now.. and add a baby on that?? WHEW..
> 
> How do you mommies do it? I know what Hubz would say lol... By not sitting on the computer all the time lol
> 
> 
> Fertilaid, is a pill form supplement as well as the fertilcm, suppose to get everything in their in prime condition for baby makin:sex: The CM is to increase some nice healthy sticky cervical mucosa, and the fertilaid described like a prenatal but for TTC, and has some hippie remedy in to help you ovulate. So fingers Crossed, and were gonna be trying the everyother day method, alternating between Evening and Morning this cycle. Fx'ed crossed for us all.
> 
> Whats this MACA you talk of? I'll make a Coloum for Fertility supplements as well.Click to expand...

Ahhh there is so much to know.but al least it always gives us something more.to learn ! So this cycle i am - Preseed, Charting , smep and opks as long as my bbt arrives! Will.be taking b 6 complex along with my prenatal! Phew! 

Dont know what this maca is either?! X


----------



## ashntony

Well tested and bfn... but my actual test day will be 10-29z!


----------



## jeslyn

Another thing to add to our lists... Flax seed super helps with fertile cm. Or just Cm in general. Ive used it for a month or so, and it totally helps with any "dry areas" enough to write home about. I buy organic seeds and grind in coffee grinder and add to yogurt, smoothies, and sometimes just eat the whole seeds. Havent needed lube since!


----------



## twinkletoe

ashntony said:


> Well tested and bfn... but my actual test day will be 10-29z!

Sorry about the bfn ash sucks to see them... but you still in the game so dont worry!!fx for that bfp!! x


----------



## twinkletoe

jeslyn said:


> Another thing to add to our lists... Flax seed super helps with fertile cm. Or just Cm in general. Ive used it for a month or so, and it totally helps with any "dry areas" enough to write home about. I buy organic seeds and grind in coffee grinder and add to yogurt, smoothies, and sometimes just eat the whole seeds. Havent needed lube since!

Good tip jeslyn def worth a go , i eat a yogurt every morning so could easily just sprinkle on top!


----------



## jeslyn

ashntony said:


> Well tested and bfn... but my actual test day will be 10-29z!


Sorry about this :/ Good luck on the 29!! The wait sucks, I know..


----------



## jeslyn

twinkletoe said:


> jeslyn said:
> 
> 
> Another thing to add to our lists... Flax seed super helps with fertile cm. Or just Cm in general. Ive used it for a month or so, and it totally helps with any "dry areas" enough to write home about. I buy organic seeds and grind in coffee grinder and add to yogurt, smoothies, and sometimes just eat the whole seeds. Havent needed lube since!
> 
> Good tip jeslyn def worth a go , i eat a yogurt every morning so could easily just sprinkle on top!Click to expand...

Noticeable next day!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Oh no Ashntony! Ur still in it though! 

Maca is natures clomid! Its great stuff! Look it up on Google. Its got to be like your fertiliaid. Its just different. The web is full of good stuff.


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Well tested and bfn... but my actual test day will be 10-29z!
> 
> Sorry about the bfn ash sucks to see them... but you still in the game so dont worry!!fx for that bfp!! xClick to expand...

Thanks!!! I told myself that I am not out yet!!! Thats why you don't test early!!! :)


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Oh no Ashntony! Ur still in it though!
> 
> Maca is natures clomid! Its great stuff! Look it up on Google. Its got to be like your fertiliaid. Its just different. The web is full of good stuff.

I know!! I am going to have the dh hidecthe other so I can't test!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hey loves....sorry the :witch: got you...she is so rude!!! She is due to make my life miserable on the 20th...lol!!! 

So lets see...my plans for the upcoming cycle is pretty much the same...digital opks, charting, and preseed. Ok now ladies looking at my chart i dnt think i ovulated this time and I hope nothing is wrong...so if there is anything you can think of that may help me this cycle plz let me :thumbup:

Here is to a promising cycle for us moving on to November 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## cassieakasam

Sigh. I found the tests where my husband "hid" them. 
I wonder if I could borrow one and accidentally test tonight...just to make sure that they are working of course. :D


----------



## GlamStarr85

I read up on some things that may contribute to TTC....dont know how helpful this is but thought i'd post it anyway
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## R22

Hey ladies, I will be on vacation until next week so if someone wants to copy my sig so you can keep track of when everyone is due to test...up to u. I'm hoping I will be able to check in but not sure if I will have access to Internet. Good luck to everyone testing!!! Can't wait to find out what happens when I return! Good night!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hey loves....sorry the :witch: got you...she is so rude!!! She is due to make my life miserable on the 20th...lol!!!
> 
> So lets see...my plans for the upcoming cycle is pretty much the same...digital opks, charting, and preseed. Ok now ladies looking at my chart i dnt think i ovulated this time and I hope nothing is wrong...so if there is anything you can think of that may help me this cycle plz let me :thumbup:
> 
> Here is to a promising cycle for us moving on to November
> :dust: :dust:

Glam- it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet. Do you normally have annov cycles? what happens for me.. is normally my cycle is 32 days long. I usually ovulate on CD 19. But when my hormones are off and I don't ovulate.. my cycles are a LOT longer than usual. Last time it was only 5 days.. it's gone up to a month late.. 
So you most definitely aren't out yet. Farthest thing from it actually :happydance: I'd say that you're still going to O. Just keep taking those temps and Bd'ing!! DEFINITELY!! 
If you have some *green tea* try drinking that.. and let us know if your CM changes? You should notice good cm when drinking green tea.. in doing that... it will help you identify ewcm when O happens so you dont miss it! Drinking green tea and taking Maca ( $13 @ GNC) my cycle went from annov cycles to regularly ovulating. :thumbup: you're still so way in it!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

R22 said:


> Hey ladies, I will be on vacation until next week so if someone wants to copy my sig so you can keep track of when everyone is due to test...up to u. I'm hoping I will be able to check in but not sure if I will have access to Internet. Good luck to everyone testing!!! Can't wait to find out what happens when I return! Good night!

Okies R! :thumbup: We got ya covered! and will MISS YOU but have fun on your vaca! :)

oh yes... so I don't forget..lol:dohh: WE HIT 900 POSTS!!! #supasweet#:happydance:


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey loves....sorry the :witch: got you...she is so rude!!! She is due to make my life miserable on the 20th...lol!!!
> 
> So lets see...my plans for the upcoming cycle is pretty much the same...digital opks, charting, and preseed. Ok now ladies looking at my chart i dnt think i ovulated this time and I hope nothing is wrong...so if there is anything you can think of that may help me this cycle plz let me :thumbup:
> 
> Here is to a promising cycle for us moving on to November
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Glam- it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet. Do you normally have annov cycles? what happens for me.. is normally my cycle is 32 days long. I usually ovulate on CD 19. But when my hormones are off and I don't ovulate.. my cycles are a LOT longer than usual. Last time it was only 5 days.. it's gone up to a month late..
> So you most definitely aren't out yet. Farthest thing from it actually :happydance: I'd say that you're still going to O. Just keep taking those temps and Bd'ing!! DEFINITELY!!
> If you have some *green tea* try drinking that.. and let us know if your CM changes? You should notice good cm when drinking green tea.. in doing that... it will help you identify ewcm when O happens so you dont miss it! Drinking green tea and taking Maca ( $13 @ GNC) my cycle went from annov cycles to regularly ovulating. :thumbup: you're still so way in it!!Click to expand...

Loves-Last cycle was my first cycle TTC and as far as my temps from that cycle it shows that I ovulated. So honestly i am not sure if i have annov cycles. My cycles are very regular (26-27 days) so i had no reason to think otherwise, until now. I had an ectopic pregnancy in 2010 and had my right tube removed. There was a cycst on my left ovary that the doctor said would go away on its own. So now im wondering if something is really wrong in that area :growlmad: also :witch: is due on the 20th and im feeling the signs. When AF is done im a go to the doctor to be safe. Im kind of scared!!

And thx for the tips...there on my to buy list...will start first thing tomorrow!! If I want to get pregnant I need to ovulate :winkwink:


----------



## twinkletoe

GlamStarr85 said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlamStarr85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey loves....sorry the :witch: got you...she is so rude!!! She is due to make my life miserable on the 20th...lol!!!
> 
> So lets see...my plans for the upcoming cycle is pretty much the same...digital opks, charting, and preseed. Ok now ladies looking at my chart i dnt think i ovulated this time and I hope nothing is wrong...so if there is anything you can think of that may help me this cycle plz let me :thumbup:
> 
> Here is to a promising cycle for us moving on to November
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Glam- it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet. Do you normally have annov cycles? what happens for me.. is normally my cycle is 32 days long. I usually ovulate on CD 19. But when my hormones are off and I don't ovulate.. my cycles are a LOT longer than usual. Last time it was only 5 days.. it's gone up to a month late..
> So you most definitely aren't out yet. Farthest thing from it actually :happydance: I'd say that you're still going to O. Just keep taking those temps and Bd'ing!! DEFINITELY!!
> If you have some *green tea* try drinking that.. and let us know if your CM changes? You should notice good cm when drinking green tea.. in doing that... it will help you identify ewcm when O happens so you dont miss it! Drinking green tea and taking Maca ( $13 @ GNC) my cycle went from annov cycles to regularly ovulating. :thumbup: you're still so way in it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Loves-Last cycle was my first cycle TTC and as far as my temps from that cycle it shows that I ovulated. So honestly i am not sure if i have annov cycles. My cycles are very regular (26-27 days) so i had no reason to think otherwise, until now. I had an ectopic pregnancy in 2010 and had my right tube removed. There was a cycst on my left ovary that the doctor said would go away on its own. So now im wondering if something is really wrong in that area :growlmad: also :witch: is due on the 20th and im feeling the signs. When AF is done im a go to the doctor to be safe. Im kind of scared!!
> 
> And thx for the tips...there on my to buy list...will start first thing tomorrow!! If I want to get pregnant I need to ovulate :winkwink:Click to expand...

FX you ovulate soon glam! I am sure all is fine, loves is a fountain of knowledge isnt she?! 

I am off to Holland and Barretts today at lunch time to pick up.some Vit B complex and some flaxseed. Hopefully my opks and btt are arriving today....then i Will be all ready to attack this new cycle once the big bad witch has gone!  

Its friday girlies!! Woohoo! X


----------



## Mookerr87

Wow loves i was reading up on the Maca, that stuff sounds wicked! and you can blend it with other fertility supplements because it's a vegetable and can boost other fertility supplements. only question is, red yello or black maca lmfao I think it's yellow for women? gonna hit up GNC today for some


----------



## LovesMyLovey

you know.. It wasn't until I read another article recently that I found there was different kinds.. so I do not know about that one. At the GNC in the mall here in Topeka, there was only one kind.. The clerk didn't even know what it was.. and whipped out her book of stuff, so i taught her some things.. and her book taught me some more things.. :D 

All I know is it works.. fabulously in fact! A girl in my old thread started using Preseed and Maca together on her 8th month ttc#2.. and instantly got PG on that cycle.. its good stuff..

It's great for women who have PCOS.. men who have low sperm count.. women that are going through menopause. (actually gets rid of the menopausal symptoms)


----------



## Longing4three

LovesMyLovey said:


> you know.. It wasn't until I read another article recently that I found there was different kinds.. so I do not know about that one. At the GNC in the mall here in Topeka, there was only one kind.. The clerk didn't even know what it was.. and whipped out her book of stuff, so i taught her some things.. and her book taught me some more things.. :D
> 
> All I know is it works.. fabulously in fact! A girl in my old thread started using Preseed and Maca together on her 8th month ttc#2.. and instantly got PG on that cycle.. its good stuff..
> 
> It's great for women who have PCOS.. men who have low sperm count.. women that are going through menopause. (actually gets rid of the menopausal symptoms)

I am really interested in this stuff. So I could essentially get some...what is it a pill? Or power mix for a drink? and then take it and hubby can take it too? I'm going to have to sit down and do a little research. Fab idea!:happydance:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yes :D and it comes in both. The powder is more potent.. you have to take much more of the pills to get the same amount thats in a tsp of the powder. I took the pills for 2 cycles. Started Ovulating regularly so I stopped.. but that was a few years ago, going to give it a try again! Maybe we'll all get BFPS in the same cycle :) that would be grand! lol


----------



## Longing4three

Just did a little research on it...
There are different types of maca, including yellow, black, and red maca. Black maca appears to have the greatest effect on sperm count, followed by yellow maca, which has moderate effects. 
https://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/maca.htm
Definitely going to try this. 
Anyone know when/how to take this. Daily...all cycle? I'm going to give it to my man!


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks ladies for all the maca info. Will definitely be picking some up if I don't get lucky this cycle. 

I'm nervous something is wrong because I'm still spotting (3rd day). I am 9 dpo.


----------



## ashntony

Might have to try it next month! 
CD28 for me today! 7 days til testing! I am getting nervous... i do not feel any different now. I just hope that I get that BFP!!! Well keeping my fingers crossed!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## miss_may

Im gunna give maca a go next cycle too...maca fever on this thread ladies!
I caved and tested yesterday 9dpo..shock BFN but im pretty sure i have a short LP so if the eggy hasn't implanted by now i doubt it will so im thinking its not happening for us again this month :( even tho we dtd almost every day and used preseed and supplements! 
I got very emotional yesterday and cried my eyes out into the washing up lol..and im currently watching one born every minute so getting very emotional. 
Ahh well onto next cycle we go! Good luck to all the testers coming up FX someone gets their BFP!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mookerr87 said:


> *Group*:bfp:s
> Omiomen -> September 2012<3
> Starry Night-> September 2012<3
> Tracyy-> September 2012<3
> Jasmineivy-> September 2012<3
> 
> *Preseeders*:mail:
> Lovesmylovey
> Miss_may
> Twinkletoes
> Jeslyn
> 
> *Charters*:book:
> R22
> Galvanbaby
> Glamstarr85
> Lovesmylovey
> RAFCHICK541
> Tekkitten
> Jeslyn
> Wishing our :bfp:s a Happy & Healthy nine months, and for the rest of us who journey forth into October here's some :dust:. Looking forward to more :bfp:s ​


Hey Mook,

Im using preseed this cycle!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

For all of those who are charting temps can you incorporate ur chart into ur signature plz so we all have access to it. I find it very easy to keep up with u ladies that way :thumbup:


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Im gunna give maca a go next cycle too...maca fever on this thread ladies!
> I caved and tested yesterday 9dpo..shock BFN but im pretty sure i have a short LP so if the eggy hasn't implanted by now i doubt it will so im thinking its not happening for us again this month :( even tho we dtd almost every day and used preseed and supplements!
> I got very emotional yesterday and cried my eyes out into the washing up lol..and im currently watching one born every minute so getting very emotional.
> Ahh well onto next cycle we go! Good luck to all the testers coming up FX someone gets their BFP!

So sorry miss may! :-( but remember your not out till she shows! I know what you mean about the short lp though so so annoying. Just feels like I'm not giving the wee eggy a chance even if it was fertilised! Started taking vit b complex (B50 Holland and Barrett) on thursday on cd 1 so I have my fingers and toes crossed that it will lengthen the lp! Are you going to try it too if the witch shows?

One born every minute ALWAYS get me! If its on I just have to watch it! 

Ash- FX for you really really hope you get that BFP!! x

SBmack - really hope that it's just the wee eggy making itself its home for the next 9 months! Fx x

Glam- will try and work out how to do a chart with fertility friend I assume it is all self-explanatory and then do you paste it in your signature? Does it change automatically or do you have to update it each day on your sig? Will be temping from tomorrow so I hope it's not too late to start at cd 5 tomorrow? 

Fingers and toes crossed for all our testers come on BFPS!!! Xx


----------



## cassieakasam

Well I think I'm out ladies. I tested today using an Internet cheapie and its a BFN :(
I'm going to test again tonight and tomorrow but I'm not hopeful. I'll be 14 DPO tomorrow so if its still a BFN I'm going to stop the progesterne and wait for AF. 
FXD for those still waiting to test.


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Im gunna give maca a go next cycle too...maca fever on this thread ladies!
> I caved and tested yesterday 9dpo..shock BFN but im pretty sure i have a short LP so if the eggy hasn't implanted by now i doubt it will so im thinking its not happening for us again this month :( even tho we dtd almost every day and used preseed and supplements!
> I got very emotional yesterday and cried my eyes out into the washing up lol..and im currently watching one born every minute so getting very emotional.
> Ahh well onto next cycle we go! Good luck to all the testers coming up FX someone gets their BFP!
> 
> So sorry miss may! :-( but remember your not out till she shows! I know what you mean about the short lp though so so annoying. Just feels like I'm not giving the wee eggy a chance even if it was fertilised! Started taking vit b complex (B50 Holland and Barrett) on thursday on cd 1 so I have my fingers and toes crossed that it will lengthen the lp! Are you going to try it too if the witch shows?
> 
> One born every minute ALWAYS get me! If its on I just have to watch it!
> 
> Ash- FX for you really really hope you get that BFP!! x
> 
> SBmack - really hope that it's just the wee eggy making itself its home for the next 9 months! Fx x
> 
> Glam- will try and work out how to do a chart with fertility friend I assume it is all self-explanatory and then do you paste it in your signature? Does it change automatically or do you have to update it each day on your sig? Will be temping from tomorrow so I hope it's not too late to start at cd 5 tomorrow?
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for all our testers come on BFPS!!! XxClick to expand...

Thanks! My DH cried last night because he feels like it is his fault..... well 6 days til testing. CD 29 and after my pink cm yesterday I have had nothing today! AF is due in a week so hoping she stays away! Good luck ladies! LOTS OF BABY MAKING :dust:!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> miss_may said:
> 
> 
> Im gunna give maca a go next cycle too...maca fever on this thread ladies!
> I caved and tested yesterday 9dpo..shock BFN but im pretty sure i have a short LP so if the eggy hasn't implanted by now i doubt it will so im thinking its not happening for us again this month :( even tho we dtd almost every day and used preseed and supplements!
> I got very emotional yesterday and cried my eyes out into the washing up lol..and im currently watching one born every minute so getting very emotional.
> Ahh well onto next cycle we go! Good luck to all the testers coming up FX someone gets their BFP!
> 
> So sorry miss may! :-( but remember your not out till she shows! I know what you mean about the short lp though so so annoying. Just feels like I'm not giving the wee eggy a chance even if it was fertilised! Started taking vit b complex (B50 Holland and Barrett) on thursday on cd 1 so I have my fingers and toes crossed that it will lengthen the lp! Are you going to try it too if the witch shows?
> 
> One born every minute ALWAYS get me! If its on I just have to watch it!
> 
> Ash- FX for you really really hope you get that BFP!! x
> 
> SBmack - really hope that it's just the wee eggy making itself its home for the next 9 months! Fx x
> 
> Glam- will try and work out how to do a chart with fertility friend I assume it is all self-explanatory and then do you paste it in your signature? Does it change automatically or do you have to update it each day on your sig? Will be temping from tomorrow so I hope it's not too late to start at cd 5 tomorrow?
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for all our testers come on BFPS!!! XxClick to expand...


Hi Twinkle...

Yes fertility friend is self explanatory. Yes you would click the share button under your chart and paste it in your signature. It does update automatically. Please temp it is fun and cd 5 is ok but the sooner the better


----------



## miss_may

Thanks twinkle! Af was due today and she's still not here so I might test in the morning but I've just got a feeling im not :( 
Yeah I went to Holland and Barret yesterday and got maca and vit b6..im also taking pregnancy supplements so do you think its ok to just take the b6 rather than the b complex? 
The maca says on the bottle to take one 3 times a day..its for my oh and I very much doubt hell remember to take it throughout the day so do U ladies think it'll be ok to just take all 3 in the evening? I no U cant overdose on it as its a food rather than a drug lol!
Ahh sorry Cassie! But its not over yet so dont get disheartened...fx af stays away for you and ashntony!
:dust:


----------



## GlamStarr85

So AF was a day late but it came this afternoon...which I knew it was coming bcuz i avoided TTC last cycle...so I am officially on cd 1 and ready to start this new cycle...i feel energized and prepared!!! Let the craziness begin :winkwink:


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! My honey and i took an impromptu weekend away, was so nice until this morning when i realized my back was out! I'm thinking pinched nerve. Every move hurts. I spent the morning at the twins football/cheerleading game wincing on the bleachers, and I'm home in bed for the day :/


----------



## LovesMyLovey

aw jeslyn: Yay for impromptu trips. Boo on the sore back. I hope it gets better. 

Ash and Cassie- Fingers X'd for BFP!! We're counting on you two this cycle!! :D :thumbup:

May- :hugs2: sorry :witch: got you :( 

but YAY for all of us trying new methods this cycle!

OH and I had a great weekend. We were supposed to get a bunch of stuff done on the house. But that didnt' happen. instead we caught up on stuff IN the house.. laundry.. deep cleaning.. it was nice..

Now we're just sitting here drinking tea and watching tv. 

sigh... it's going to be boring waiting for O... :coffee: 

Now I'm just waiting till I can make a trip to town to get my Maca..

OOOH... about that.. I think you CAN take it all cycle. But I think it's recommended to take it from CD1 till O is confirmed then stop till Af shows again.. or BFP..


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> aw jeslyn: Yay for impromptu trips. Boo on the sore back. I hope it gets better.
> 
> Ash and Cassie- Fingers X'd for BFP!! We're counting on you two this cycle!! :D :thumbup:
> 
> May- :hugs2: sorry :witch: got you :(
> 
> but YAY for all of us trying new methods this cycle!
> 
> OH and I had a great weekend. We were supposed to get a bunch of stuff done on the house. But that didnt' happen. instead we caught up on stuff IN the house.. laundry.. deep cleaning.. it was nice..
> 
> Now we're just sitting here drinking tea and watching tv.
> 
> sigh... it's going to be boring waiting for O... :coffee:
> 
> Now I'm just waiting till I can make a trip to town to get my Maca..
> 
> OOOH... about that.. I think you CAN take it all cycle. But I think it's recommended to take it from CD1 till O is confirmed then stop till Af shows again.. or BFP..

Lol thanks loves!!!!! I hope so!!! And fingers crossed for you and your next cycle!!! Dh wants me to test early but i am waiting till test say!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Loves...wat r ur techniques for TTC this cycle??


----------



## Mookerr87

Oh ladies I've got a case of the green monster, I was admiring the ladies posting in the BFP Anoucements, & the pregnancy test room. I can't wait till were posting in their. How about for the month of October, anyone in here so far have a BFP yet? I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cassieakasam

Mookerr87 said:


> Oh ladies I've got a case of the green monster, I was admiring the ladies posting in the BFP Anoucements, & the pregnancy test room. I can't wait till were posting in their. How about for the month of October, anyone in here so far have a BFP yet? I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

I know the feeling. I have to keep out of that room. I'm so happy for them but sad for me and a wee bit (ok A LOT) jealous. Don't worry our turn will come soon!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry to all of you that got the witch. 

I am still spotting :( I think I may have a luteal phase defect. I have a dr. appt. scheduled for Wed. Hopefully they will order some tests. They have said I should wait a year, but the spotting isn't normal so I'm hoping to have a progesterone test scheduled. 

I did a test this morning. BFN of course. AF isn't due untill Thursday so there's still a little hope.


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies! Day 2 with minimal movement. My sweet little girl came in my room last night, tucked me in saying snuggle snuggle just how i do with her every night, and my son made them each cereal this morning. The independence is truly appreciated. I know that they will be such wonderful little helpers with new baby.


----------



## jeslyn

Sorry about your BFN sbmack. I hope you get some answers at the dr. How long have you been spotting?


----------



## twinkletoe

ashntony said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> aw jeslyn: Yay for impromptu trips. Boo on the sore back. I hope it gets better.
> 
> Ash and Cassie- Fingers X'd for BFP!! We're counting on you two this cycle!! :D :thumbup:
> 
> May- :hugs2: sorry :witch: got you :(
> 
> but YAY for all of us trying new methods this cycle!
> 
> OH and I had a great weekend. We were supposed to get a bunch of stuff done on the house. But that didnt' happen. instead we caught up on stuff IN the house.. laundry.. deep cleaning.. it was nice..
> 
> Now we're just sitting here drinking tea and watching tv.
> 
> sigh... it's going to be boring waiting for O... :coffee:
> 
> Now I'm just waiting till I can make a trip to town to get my Maca..
> 
> OOOH... about that.. I think you CAN take it all cycle. But I think it's recommended to take it from CD1 till O is confirmed then stop till Af shows again.. or BFP..
> 
> Lol thanks loves!!!!! I hope so!!! And fingers crossed for you and your next cycle!!! Dh wants me to test early but i am waiting till test say!Click to expand...

Well done on the will power ash!! Really hope the big bad witch stays away! keep us up to date!! x


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack said:


> So sorry to all of you that got the witch.
> 
> I am still spotting :( I think I may have a luteal phase defect. I have a dr. appt. scheduled for Wed. Hopefully they will order some tests. They have said I should wait a year, but the spotting isn't normal so I'm hoping to have a progesterone test scheduled.
> 
> I did a test this morning. BFN of course. AF isn't due untill Thursday so there's still a little hope.

 Hey sbmack, I think I might have a luteal phase defect too, nothing confirmed by the doctor but it seems to be only 8-9 days. I have started taking B6 Complex this cycle to see if it helps as I have heard really good things from the lovely ladies on this thread and on google about it! So only time will tell! Hope you get some answers from your doctor. and also fingers and toes still crossed of course as YOU ARE STILL IN THE GAME this month!!xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

jeslyn said:


> Good morning ladies! Day 2 with minimal movement. My sweet little girl came in my room last night, tucked me in saying snuggle snuggle just how i do with her every night, and my son made them each cereal this morning. The independence is truly appreciated. I know that they will be such wonderful little helpers with new baby.

That is just too cute Jeslyn!! they will be so excited to help with nappies and bottles!! Hows your back? x


----------



## jeslyn

Its still very painful to move. I think its ok, and get up to do something, and it's right back. It's happened before, but never this extreme or lasted this long. I'm desperately trying to avoid the painkiller route.


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> aw jeslyn: Yay for impromptu trips. Boo on the sore back. I hope it gets better.
> 
> Ash and Cassie- Fingers X'd for BFP!! We're counting on you two this cycle!! :D :thumbup:
> 
> May- :hugs2: sorry :witch: got you :(
> 
> but YAY for all of us trying new methods this cycle!
> 
> OH and I had a great weekend. We were supposed to get a bunch of stuff done on the house. But that didnt' happen. instead we caught up on stuff IN the house.. laundry.. deep cleaning.. it was nice..
> 
> Now we're just sitting here drinking tea and watching tv.
> 
> sigh... it's going to be boring waiting for O... :coffee:
> 
> Now I'm just waiting till I can make a trip to town to get my Maca..
> 
> OOOH... about that.. I think you CAN take it all cycle. But I think it's recommended to take it from CD1 till O is confirmed then stop till Af shows again.. or BFP..
> 
> Lol thanks loves!!!!! I hope so!!! And fingers crossed for you and your next cycle!!! Dh wants me to test early but i am waiting till test say!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well done on the will power ash!! Really hope the big bad witch stays away! keep us up to date!! xClick to expand...

I will!! Only 8 more days! I think I can do it! I am just going to keep myself distracted!


----------



## jeslyn

Fingers and toes crossed for you Ash!!


----------



## miss_may

Hi everyone im a little confused
My cycles are usually around 30 days, very regular however this cycle was the first using opks and I discovered I ovulated on cd20. I thought this meant I had a short LP but im now on cd 32 and still no af? So do U think it was maybe a one off and my period isn't even due for another couple of days? 
I poas this morning and it was negative so what do U think is going on? Is there still hope for me?
Hope everyone is well
Hope your back is feeling better jeslyn and ur lil ones are looking after you :)
Thanks ladies
:dust:


----------



## jeslyn

Miss May, I would say wait it out, maybe test again in a couple days if no AF. Ill be rooting for you in the meantime :)


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you Ash!!

Thanks!


----------



## twinkletoe

miss_may said:


> Hi everyone im a little confused
> My cycles are usually around 30 days, very regular however this cycle was the first using opks and I discovered I ovulated on cd20. I thought this meant I had a short LP but im now on cd 32 and still no af? So do U think it was maybe a one off and my period isn't even due for another couple of days?
> I poas this morning and it was negative so what do U think is going on? Is there still hope for me?
> Hope everyone is well
> Hope your back is feeling better jeslyn and ur lil ones are looking after you :)
> Thanks ladies
> :dust:

hey miss may.... That is strange, but if AF hasnt arrived there is always hope! I have read so many stories of girls not getting their bfps until.they were a good few days late so i have everything crossed that this Will.be.the case for you!!  It really is confusing when we analyze our bodies so much, i used to pay no attention.to my cycle whatsoever and now i am trying to understand everything!


----------



## ashntony

Well I just feel out this month.... :/ But I am not out until the :witch: shows her ugle face. Ugh i guess i am just cranky and moody today... well 5I days until testing. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! I haven't posted anything the past few days b/c it seems like most of you are on to your next cycle. I've been stalking on here though to keep up! 
Jesyln- hope your back is feeling better! I have had a bad back since I was a kid and I know how debilitating it can feel to have an injured back! It really does affect how you feel all over :(

Miss May- my cycles are the same way, they were regular until I started ttc and so far the last 3 ttc have been 43 days, 28 days, and now I'm on day 29. I think the stress of ttc has caused me to start ovulating late (around day 19 or 20) Hopefully the reason yours is late is that you are preg!

Ashntony- I'm 10 dpo today, I caved and took a test yesterday negative of course, it was probably too early but I did use an FRER so who knows, I'm feeling out this cycle as well. I have no idea when to expect AF, since I've been charting my lp has been all over the place. 15 days when I had my miscarriage, 8 days last cycle, and now so far at least 10. So far my symptoms have been cramping every single day since O which is incredibly annoying! The cramping isn't AF like its in my ovaries and on the ride side of my uterus, I'm thinking I have a cyst. I've had one before and this is what it felt like (only it was before o last time I had one and it went away when I oed) Why are you waiting so long to test? Do you have a long lp?


----------



## brit3435

Oh and this is probably a stupid question, but I can't figure out how to post my chart on here! Its on Fertility Friend can anyone help?

Good luck everyone!!!:dust:


----------



## jeslyn

Hi brit! Im currently on CD 53, so you aren't the only one! I have 4 days left of Provera to bring on AF, and hopefully regulate things. It can be very frustrating. This next cycle I will be temping, and using OPKs to ReAlLy know whats going on. The hard part is that its still in the back of my head that "Im not out!" lol even though every test has came up negative for a month. (6 total) Point being that I know the feeling of "will something just happen already!"


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted anything the past few days b/c it seems like most of you are on to your next cycle. I've been stalking on here though to keep up!
> Jesyln- hope your back is feeling better! I have had a bad back since I was a kid and I know how debilitating it can feel to have an injured back! It really does affect how you feel all over :(
> 
> Miss May- my cycles are the same way, they were regular until I started ttc and so far the last 3 ttc have been 43 days, 28 days, and now I'm on day 29. I think the stress of ttc has caused me to start ovulating late (around day 19 or 20) Hopefully the reason yours is late is that you are preg!
> 
> Ashntony- I'm 10 dpo today, I caved and took a test yesterday negative of course, it was probably too early but I did use an FRER so who knows, I'm feeling out this cycle as well. I have no idea when to expect AF, since I've been charting my lp has been all over the place. 15 days when I had my miscarriage, 8 days last cycle, and now so far at least 10. So far my symptoms have been cramping every single day since O which is incredibly annoying! The cramping isn't AF like its in my ovaries and on the ride side of my uterus, I'm thinking I have a cyst. I've had one before and this is what it felt like (only it was before o last time I had one and it went away when I oed) Why are you waiting so long to test? Do you have a long lp?

Well i am waiting so long because mycycles range from34-38 days. if i wait until halloween then that is my latest af. But it is driving ne nuts!!


----------



## ashntony

Well taking a test early did not help.. cramping today and yet another BFN at 12dpo...


----------



## ashntony

Well I use the calendar method and on my mydays app it said i ovulated on or around the 11th. Looking At 2 online calendars They say I didn't argue late until the 14th-18th. So atI the most I could be netween 9-5 dpo I am so confused and angry... i feel like my af is coming off and on. Plus i am having dark brown cm... i have 3 days until the earliest I can have my af... I just wish my body was easier to understand.... well i think i am going to stay off here until the witch arrives... or until sunday... well GL to you ladies! I will be back this weekend!


----------



## brit3435

I know how you feel my body is being very frustrating this cycle. I thought I oed on CD 9 and then we went on vac with my temps up, but then they went back down and positive OPK with cp sho when we got home so I think I oed on CD 19, but it could have been CD 20 since my temps took a couple of days to rise. So I guess its possible I could be 9dpo, but I think im 10. Now I'm imagining things. I tested again this morning with smu and I thought I saw a very faint pink line, but when I went back after half an hour I didn't see anything. I feel like a crazy person squinting at a pregnancy test in my bathroom for 10 mins LOL. I don't feel like AF is coming and I still have this weird cramping on my right side.


----------



## ashntony

Glad I am not the only one! Im just aggravated! I just do not know what to do. I just hope that my af stays at bay and u get bfp.. time will only tell... :/


----------



## Mookerr87

For those of you left hanging in for your :bfp:s my fingers are crossed for you all. I can't believe it's only the 23rd of October. 

Completely off topic, Yesterday while my Dh was off work due to weather, I guess he had this Genius idea to go an open his own business! I'm so proud of him, He's one of those Jack of all trades, but he has finally decided to tie the knot with his roofing, I'm so proud of him, Lol mind you I don't think he knows how happy I am for him. God Bless mother nature and her evil weather. Here in Alberta Canada, were in the midst of winter snow fall advisory, gotta love it lol. I'm looking forward to ski season, snowman making, Christmas and mmmmm White Hot Chocolate. I'm hoping we get one last heat wave for the girls so on Halloween were not tracking them through 4-5 feet of snow. Worse Case Scenario I may improvise and convince them to stay in shell out and I'll hit Costco and buy them a wack load of Candy, well were going to hit Smittys for breakfast, then off to work.
Have a Great Day ladies
Caio Bellas


----------



## GlamStarr85

brit3435 said:


> Oh and this is probably a stupid question, but I can't figure out how to post my chart on here! Its on Fertility Friend can anyone help?
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!:dust:

Hi brit,

Under ur chart u click the share button, copy the last simple link, then paste it in ur signature


----------



## brit3435

Thanks Glam, I think I got it now :thumbup:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hello lovelies~

May- I'm so glad to hear af hasn't started yet! And would say that last cycle might have been a fluke. i'd say you've got at least 2 days.. keep testing!! Woot!!!

Ash- Brown cm.. it can be both a good or bad sign! My fingers are so crossed for you sweets! 

Brit- i'm the same as you. I have longer cycles.. after charting, and my cycle regulating itself out, i always can expect O to happen around cd 19. last cycle it was cd 16.. it's been as last as cd 45 before I o'd once.. it's just all over the place.. :( 

Mooker- congratulations on your hunnys start! Roofing is a great trade to start a business in.. because not everyone can do it.. and even if they knew how, it's easier to pay someone else to do it. :thumbup: my hubz is like yours. Jack of all trades.. I don't think theres anything he can't do.. except run a business! Ha! He does not have the temperment to employ people. He is a very hard person to work with because he can be quite a di** if he doesn't think someones working hard enough :dohh: I hear stories about work.. and I'm like "hunny... you actually said that to them" :dohh: He's got a trigger temper at work (foreman) , (it's how he was brought up.. if he wasn't doing enough or messed something up he got his ass chewed off) so that's how he does it.. I absolutely hate that part about him.. but everyone wants him to work for them.. so i just go with it. 
I hope your sweetie is the opposite temperment lol. it takes EXCELLENT communication and patience to operate a company :thumbup: I'm really excited for you both! I bet you're both over the moon :D


----------



## LovesMyLovey

I hate waiting to O :dohh: and I hate the 2ww also :( :dohh: The only two exciting parts of the cycle is the middle and the end.. :grr:


----------



## miss_may

Af came :(


----------



## Mookerr87

*Miss_may* sorry the nasty witch got you, well on to the next cycle, will you be trying anything different this go around?


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may so so sorry the big bad witch came:-(we.just have to get our plans all organised for next cycle! 

Loves i totally agree with you this.is only fun at baby dancing time (well.that bit is always fun;-) and.then crazy symptom.spotting time but even.then only towards the end of tww so the.end is in sight!! 

I.am going to try smep this month but not sure when.to start? I know they advise cd8 but i didnt ovulate until cd 17 last month so maybe i should start later? 

Miss.may i think you asked about b6..... I have read that you should balance the b6 with the other b vits which is why i am taking a complex vit with 50mg b6 included in it but i am.not sure how important.it is to do that to be honest?!

Mooker Congrats on you honeys new business!! Really love the confidence i am.sure it Will go really well! Lots of roofing dust headed your way! ;-)

Ash- keep hangin.in.there we are all rooting for you hun! 

Glam-i am.with you on the fertility charting, i have just started (ie put in my first temp.this morning) so might wait until before it is more than a dot to attempt to post my chart! Dont.know what everything means on fertility friend at all think i need to look at some of their lessons on the website! :-/

Ok girlies.we gotta get this spirit up....up.....up...!!! I wish we could all meet up for a cocktail and chat about all this you are all just such fabulous ladies!  xxx


----------



## Ameronica

Mookerr87 said:


> For those of you left hanging in for your :bfp:s my fingers are crossed for you all. I can't believe it's only the 23rd of October.
> 
> Completely off topic, Yesterday while my Dh was off work due to weather, I guess he had this Genius idea to go an open his own business! I'm so proud of him, He's one of those Jack of all trades, but he has finally decided to tie the knot with his roofing, I'm so proud of him, Lol mind you I don't think he knows how happy I am for him. God Bless mother nature and her evil weather. Here in Alberta Canada, were in the midst of winter snow fall advisory, gotta love it lol. I'm looking forward to ski season, snowman making, Christmas and mmmmm White Hot Chocolate. I'm hoping we get one last heat wave for the girls so on Halloween were not tracking them through 4-5 feet of snow. Worse Case Scenario I may improvise and convince them to stay in shell out and I'll hit Costco and buy them a wack load of Candy, well were going to hit Smittys for breakfast, then off to work.
> Have a Great Day ladies
> Caio Bellas

It is supposed to snow where I live on halloween! The temps are rising to the mid 60s right now, then in a few days its supposed to drop to the low 40's and have snowfall. I don't mind snow. I like it better than thunderstorms like we have had here lately. I baked pumpkin bread the other day..MMMM that smell just reminds me of cold weather, hot cocoa is next on my list to get from the store. :)

Onto babytalk. 9 DPO right now and have not tested. I have had urges, but I only have one test, and planned that! I made sure not to buy more so I wouldnt be tempted to test early..so I am saving the test until AF is late.


----------



## brit3435

All this talk about snow is making me wish I lived somewhere else LOL. Its 90 degrees outside right now where I live...air conditioning in late October...yuck. 

Miss May- sorry AF came, but at least you can move onto a new cycle! Are you going to try anything new this cycle?

I'm def not out yet, but if AF comes in the next couple of days I'm going to get a new BBT thermometer, any suggestions ladies? Right now I'm just using a regular Vicks quick result thermometer, and I don't think its as precise as a BBT thermometer.


----------



## Ameronica

brit3435 said:


> All this talk about snow is making me wish I lived somewhere else LOL. Its 90 degrees outside right now where I live...air conditioning in late October...yuck.
> 
> Miss May- sorry AF came, but at least you can move onto a new cycle! Are you going to try anything new this cycle?
> 
> I'm def not out yet, but if AF comes in the next couple of days I'm going to get a new BBT thermometer, any suggestions ladies? Right now I'm just using a regular Vicks quick result thermometer, and I don't think its as precise as a BBT thermometer.

Snow can be nice, I like the look and feel..but then when it gets -10 degrees outside and it is hard to breathe it is not fun! Lol.

I got my BBT from walmart. It is BBT specific and it was only like $9.


----------



## R22

Ladies, I'm back... Well sort of, at the airport in Atlanta. Any BFP???? Damn AF showed up on my vacation! What a witch!!!


----------



## ashntony

Well ladies dh and bd'd and i started to hace a lot of heavy brown cm... then it changed to pink... i think that the :witch: messing with me...


----------



## Mookerr87

Oy'Mates! I was surfing the web and came across this Lovely holistic website for Fertility! Thought some of you maybe interested, Browse it over even if you aren't overly interested, some of the input is Amazing!

-> https://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-herbs#estrogen

*LovesmyLovey* Lol you'll probably be the first to have a peep at it if you haven't found this site already. My Dh has the same attitude as your OH, I think it comes with Being a " Jack of All Trades" They know so much more then the average joe, not that I'm being discriminative either, It's almost a persona that comes with the reference they own proudly lol.


----------



## brit3435

Thanks for the website! If I don't get my BFP this cycle, I think I will try that Maca you ladies have been talking about! I'm surprised Royal Jelly wasn't on the list, I took that this cycle and noticed a huge increase in fertile cm when I usually don't have much.


----------



## Sbmack

The witch is a b!$&h. Sorry to all that got thier AF. Mine came three days early, which means my luteal phase was only 12 days. I have a doctors appt. tomorrow. Hoping for some amswers.


----------



## ashntony

Sbmack said:


> The witch is a b!$&h. Sorry to all that got thier AF. Mine came three days early, which means my luteal phase was only 12 days. I have a doctors appt. tomorrow. Hoping for some amswers.

I am sorry af got you. I think mine is coming early as well... :/But i hope u find some answers keep us updated!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey lovely ladies......ok please dont kick me out of this thread for being crazy but i have read that pineapple (the core especially) is good to eat after ovulation to help with implantation then you stop after implantatiom would have occured. I have read one pineapple cut into 5 pieces (including core) and eaten around 2-6 dpo can help the eggy stick?!?!?! Have any of you heard of this or tried it?? Again sorry if you think i am a lunatic! :-/ Xx


----------



## cassieakasam

Well im 16 DPO and it's a BFN for me. I'm stopping the progesterone today so AF should show up in a day or two. On to the next cycle but having a glass of wine tonight!!!


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Hey lovely ladies......ok please dont kick me out of this thread for being crazy but i have read that pineapple (the core especially) is good to eat after ovulation to help with implantation then you stop after implantatiom would have occured. I have read one pineapple cut into 5 pieces (including core) and eaten around 2-6 dpo can help the eggy stick?!?!?! Have any of you heard of this or tried it?? Again sorry if you think i am a lunatic! :-/ Xx

i have heard that before think I might have to try it next cycle!


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! How are you all today? 
Congrats on the new buisness Mooker!
Loves, I agree that it would be nice to vent over a cocktail..ugh!
Twinkle, I heard that about the pineapple as well. I'm allergic. Eh
Sorry about the witch Miss May and sbmack :/ onto the next cycle!
Hope she stays away brit, and ash! Fingers crossed! 

I'm finally out of bed today! Almost ready to conquer my messy house. Need more coffee!! :)


----------



## jeslyn

Cassie! BFP! BFP! !!!


----------



## brit3435

So when I entered my temp this am ff redrew my o line which would make me 10 dpo instead of 11 dpo. Anyone else had this happen before and which was correct? If anyone has time take a look at my chart and see what you think. Thanks ladies!!:dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Brit- last cycle ff had me O'ing on cd 15.. when in fact I o'd on cd 16 like I thought. It was due to taking my temp a little later than normal and it being a little higher. So I'd say you're right and ff is wrong. Where they have you o'ing.. is the same temp as your other post O temps.. and the day after O is the where the clear temp rise happens.. so you're right and FF is wrong :D It happens every now and then. But ur right :D I'm betting on it. How long is your LP usually? That will tell ya for sure in the long run.. that's how I figured it out..

Jeslyn- I'm right there with ya on the motivation part.. Today is the last day that my grandmother is on vacation so it's my last day of doing whatever I want to.. so of course.. i'm at home on the computer :blush: 

Twinkle- I have never heard of the pineapple thing before :thumbup: all thumbs it works though! How crazy if it was as simple as that lol. Makes me wonder.. if since I know I O regularly.. only having an annov once or twice a year.. if it's an implantation problem...

Sbmack- :hugs2: sorry for af... I curse her every month she comes.. :dohh: idk what a true bfp feels like :shrug: Means its cocktail time :drunk: When I get af I'll have a drink and celebrate being able to have a drink.. it's my way of PMA lol

Mooks- I'm probably the last to read it this time.. lol kept myself off the comp last night... :cloud9: It is possible lol.. OH gives me a hard time for being on the comp all the time.. whether its blogging, surfing, or doing my Farmville/Castleville on FB :blush: yes.. I'm addicted.. :D 

ASH- you're about 9-10dpo right? and brown cm... do you normally have Pre-af spotting? sometimes i do.. sometimes I don't so it throws me off.. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

We need some :BFP:'s!!!! Come on lucky dust!! Work your magic!!

AFM- I'm bored.. been crabby with OH.. on CD 7 I believe.. and enjoying my last day of VACA.. it was almost 90 degrees F here yesterday.. and now its 60 degrees F.. HAH! Thats Kansas for you... never know what the weather is going to be.. well.. I'm going to get out and take my pups on a walk.. 
Toodles


----------



## twinkletoe

I know loves how good would it be if a Yummy pineapple did the trick and made Mr eggy stick!! I am def going to give it a go no harm ....im not.going to eat 10 of them or anything just one cut into 5 pieces including core from 2-5dpo.......ok i am getting a little confused about what i am doing- B6complex, flaxseed, preseed, pineapple (1-5 dpo), digi opks,smep and temping!!! Phew!! 

Good luck to all those trying the maca i think i might go cross eyed if i start that too this month but i might look into it if no bfp this cycle! The things we do.girlies!! 

Found this on pineapple if anyone is interested- 

Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF*[in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI*[intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple*BEFORE*the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## twinkletoe

Ash- fx its just spotting and the witch stays away!!

Fx for all the rest of the testers!! Keep us all up to date as loves said we NEED so BFPs in here!!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Brit- last cycle ff had me O'ing on cd 15.. when in fact I o'd on cd 16 like I thought. It was due to taking my temp a little later than normal and it being a little higher. So I'd say you're right and ff is wrong. Where they have you o'ing.. is the same temp as your other post O temps.. and the day after yO is the where the clear temp rise happens.. so you're right and FF is wrong :D It happens every now and then. But ur right :D I'm betting on it. How long is your LP usually? That will tell ya for sure in the long run.. that's how I figured it out..
> 
> Jeslyn- I'm right there with ya on the motivation part.. Today is the last day that my grandmother is on vacation so it's my last day of doing whatever I want to.. so of course.. i'm at home on the computer :blush:
> 
> Twinkle- I have never heard of the pineapple thing before :thumbup: all thumbs it works though! How crazy if it was as simple as that lol. Makes me wonder.. if since I know I O regularly.. only having an annov once or twice a year.. if it's an implantation problem...
> 
> Sbmack- :hugs2: sorry for af... I curse her every month she comes.. :dohh: idk what a true bfp feels like :shrug: Means its cocktail time :drunk: When I get af I'll have a drink and celebrate being able to have a drink.. it's my way of PMA lol
> 
> Mooks- I'm probably the last to read it this time.. lol kept myself off the comp last night... :cloud9: It is possible lol.. OH gives me a hard time for being on the comp all the time.. whether its blogging, surfing, or doing my Farmville/Castleville on FB :blush: yes.. I'm addicted.. :D
> 
> ASH- you're about 9-10dpo right? and brown cm... do you normally have Pre-af spotting? sometimes i do.. sometimes I don't so it throws me off..
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> We need some :BFP:'s!!!! Come on lucky dust!! Work your magic!!
> 
> AFM- I'm bored.. been crabby with OH.. on CD 7 I believe.. and enjoying my last day of VACA.. it was almost 90 degrees F here yesterday.. and now its 60 degrees F.. HAH! Thats Kansas for you... never know what the weather is going to be.. well.. I'm going to get out and take my pups on a walk..
> Toodles

Well the night before af shows i do. But not a week before! See i have been sleeping like crazy and had a blood taste in my mouth pn and off... then today i am having af like cramps on and off... But the test i took at noon yesterday was a BFN. So i guess i will wait intil halloween if af does not show and test with an ept... :/


----------



## Sbmack

ashntony said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> Brit- last cycle ff had me O'ing on cd 15.. when in fact I o'd on cd 16 like I thought. It was due to taking my temp a little later than normal and it being a little higher. So I'd say you're right and ff is wrong. Where they have you o'ing.. is the same temp as your other post O temps.. and the day after yO is the where the clear temp rise happens.. so you're right and FF is wrong :D It happens every now and then. But ur right :D I'm betting on it. How long is your LP usually? That will tell ya for sure in the long run.. that's how I figured it out..
> 
> Jeslyn- I'm right there with ya on the motivation part.. Today is the last day that my grandmother is on vacation so it's my last day of doing whatever I want to.. so of course.. i'm at home on the computer :blush:
> 
> Twinkle- I have never heard of the pineapple thing before :thumbup: all thumbs it works though! How crazy if it was as simple as that lol. Makes me wonder.. if since I know I O regularly.. only having an annov once or twice a year.. if it's an implantation problem...
> 
> Sbmack- :hugs2: sorry for af... I curse her every month she comes.. :dohh: idk what a true bfp feels like :shrug: Means its cocktail time :drunk: When I get af I'll have a drink and celebrate being able to have a drink.. it's my way of PMA lol
> 
> Mooks- I'm probably the last to read it this time.. lol kept myself off the comp last night... :cloud9: It is possible lol.. OH gives me a hard time for being on the comp all the time.. whether its blogging, surfing, or doing my Farmville/Castleville on FB :blush: yes.. I'm addicted.. :D
> 
> ASH- you're about 9-10dpo right? and brown cm... do you normally have Pre-af spotting? sometimes i do.. sometimes I don't so it throws me off..
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> We need some :BFP:'s!!!! Come on lucky dust!! Work your magic!!
> 
> AFM- I'm bored.. been crabby with OH.. on CD 7 I believe.. and enjoying my last day of VACA.. it was almost 90 degrees F here yesterday.. and now its 60 degrees F.. HAH! Thats Kansas for you... never know what the weather is going to be.. well.. I'm going to get out and take my pups on a walk..
> Toodles
> 
> Well the night before af shows i do. But not a week before! See i have been sleeping like crazy and had a blood taste in my mouth pn and off... then today i am having af like cramps on and off... But the test i took at noon yesterday was a BFN. So i guess i will wait intil halloween if af does not show and test with an ept... :/Click to expand...

Ash, I had a blood taste in my mouth a week before AF this time too. I thought it was because I was getting over a cold, but I didn't really have many lingering side effects. I also spotted what I thought was a week before AF, but mine came 3 days early this month. 

Loves, I also reward myself with cocktails or wine or both.


----------



## brit3435

Loves-Thanks, I think I'm right too, I actually think I oed really early sunday morning before I took my temp which is why it started to rise that morning and went all the way up on Monday. 

So does anyone know if you o overnight are you 1dpo the next morning or 24 hrs after you o? I'm probably over thinking this, but my temp was up even higher this morning, I had horrible pains for an hour last night on the right side of my uterus and it radiated into my back, but I took a test this morning and it was :bfn: so if I'm only 10 dpo today instead of 11 maybe I implanted yesterday and am still in the game? I read that if you implant later than 10dpo that your chances of mc are like 60% and it goes up from there. ARRGGG I'm so frustrated with myself for obsessing about this, why can't I just go on with my life unaware I'm pregnant until I realize "where was my period?" and test BFP like I did with dd! That was so much easier than this whole ttc thing. I don't know how you ladies can do it month after month and keep such a positive attitude! I'm really glad I found this group :hugs:

I think I am going to try Maca and pineapple next cycle though! Thanks for the tip Twinkle!

Oh yeah Loves, I live in KS too!!!


----------



## brit3435

[/QUOTE]

Well the night before af shows i do. But not a week before! See i have been sleeping like crazy and had a blood taste in my mouth pn and off... then today i am having af like cramps on and off... But the test i took at noon yesterday was a BFN. So i guess i will wait intil halloween if af does not show and test with an ept... :/[/QUOTE]
Ash- brown cm sounds very promising! Hope AF stays away from me and you!!


----------



## jeslyn

Ok, so i have a ff question also.. I registered yesterday (forgot to temp) and I'm supposed to be on cd 54, but it started at one even though i put info in from September. Will it reset once AF starts?


----------



## brit3435

Jesyln ff will reset to CD 1 as soon as you record a light flow. It won't reset if you record spotting though. That confused me at first when I registered as well.


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry Jeslyn i am a total newbie at ff too just put in my first temp yesterday at cd6. But when i put in what date my AF started it put me on cd1 so i assume it Will when you do too! But so many of the girls here are pros at ff so i am sure they can tell you for sure!! X


----------



## jeslyn

Thanks ladies!


----------



## jeslyn

Grrrrrr! So I'm almost done with the provera, starting a new cycle soon, and honey gets orders to work for 2 weeks in New York. Just my luck.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

oh no! What cd do you O? you can still make it!! Did you get the FF thing figured out?

Ash- FX"D!! TIGHT FOR YOU!!!! This could be it!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> oh no! What cd do you O? you can still make it!! Did you get the FF thing figured out?
> 
> Ash- FX"D!! TIGHT FOR YOU!!!! This could be it!!

I hop loves! Dh is tryingbto calm me down but im just tired of waiting!!!! And my fingers are crossed for u next cycle!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh no Jes!!!! When do you usually "o" ?!?! Thats really annoying, not your hubbies fault of course but grrrrrr! Hugs pet x


----------



## twinkletoe

Ash-fingers and toes crossed hun......nearly.there.....baby dust sprinkling your way!!


----------



## ashntony

Thanks!!! 5 days left until test day! I am hoping af stays away and I get that BFP! I am nervous but I am hoping this is it! The spotting still hasnt gotten worse and i had cramps last night to the point i was sure af was there but they went away... and no af... so even though i dnt have any major signs or symptoms i still could be pregnant... so who knows? My mother didnt get a bfp until she was 3and months with me! Didnt have any symptoms either!!!!! But she had taken preg tests un the first couple of months and they were negative!! So who 
knows! Hoping that i dnt have to wait that long to find out though!!!! It isnt stress because I have kept that to a minimal as well as i dnt have any issues with my reproductive organs.. so hoping that this is it and i dnt have to gripe anymore!!! Fingers crossed until then!!!! Good luck yo all of you ladies!


----------



## ashntony

Is an FRER or an EPT test better???


----------



## jeslyn

I'm not sure about o, when AF will come, when exactly he's leaving, but even if I'm out next cycle I'll just hang with you guys, and cheer on the team! 

Ash, this is exiting!! C"mon BFP!!


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> I'm not sure about o, when AF will come, when exactly he's leaving, but even if I'm out next cycle I'll just hang with you guys, and cheer on the team!
> 
> Ash, this is exiting!! C"mon BFP!!

I kniw! And my fingers are crossed for all of you as well!!! Even though I don't know you in person you all have been great support!


----------



## jeslyn

Ash, I'm not sure about the tests, I've been using the dollar store ones :p but i got 10 cheapies with my opks. 
I would guess FR? 
Go Team Ash!!


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> Ash, I'm not sure about the tests, I've been using the dollar store ones :p but i got 10 cheapies with my opks.
> I would guess FR?
> Go Team Ash!!

I will probably get both and test with one of each!


----------



## ashntony

Well af is here back to CD 1.... :(i bottle of wine tampons opks and themometer added to my shopping list...... good luck to the ladies left to test!!!


----------



## brit3435

So sorry Ashntony! I was so excited for you to test after all the spotting! I'm CD 11/12...test was negative this morning. I'm 99% sure I'm out and I wish AF would just get here so we can try again! I'm going to try Maca this month and dh said he would take it too :happydance:


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> So sorry Ashntony! I was so excited for you to test after all the spotting! I'm CD 11/12...test was negative this morning. I'm 99% sure I'm out and I wish AF would just get here so we can try again! I'm going to try Maca this month and dh said he would take it too :happydance:

Its ok and gl i hope u get a bfp! Im thinking about trying maca as well! I think it was the lube dh and i used... it had glycerine in it that stops sperm mobility... going to buy preseed this month too


----------



## GlamStarr85

ashntony said:


> Well af is here back to CD 1.... :(i bottle of wine tampons opks and themometer added to my shopping list...... good luck to the ladies left to test!!!

Hi Ashntony,

Sorry the witch got u. She can be a real bitch. Well im here with u next cycle.


----------



## ashntony

GlamStarr85 said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Well af is here back to CD 1.... :(i bottle of wine tampons opks and themometer added to my shopping list...... good luck to the ladies left to test!!!
> 
> Hi Ashntony,
> 
> Sorry the witch got u. She can be a real bitch. Well im here with u next cycle.Click to expand...

She is terrible..... well what day do u test next month? I am due on the 26th


----------



## twinkletoe

So sorry Ash that big bad witch is just horrible but we are all here with you for next cycle! Thats great that you are trying maca i might try that next month if this month doesnt produce a sticky bean!!

Brit - fx for you glad you are still in the game! 

I am just taking my opks and waiting for all the fun to start! We are going to start smep tomorrow at cd 10 (i have lateish ovulation so decided cd10 was fine instead of cd 8) so fx!! Vit B6 is going fine.although it does give you the most surprising luminous yellow pee!! If i didnt read about that before taking it i would.have been Soooooo shocked!! Goodness knows if it Will lengthen my lp but i guess only time Will tell!! 

Have a wedding tomorrow so i guess the.bright side of October not working out for me.is the champagne.i can have a drinkie of tomorrow!!!

Happy Friday to you all!! Xx


----------



## ashntony

Well I was crushed last night but feel better this morning! I think what happened is we used what was thought to be "concieving safe lube" but it contained glycerin... and glycerin pretty much ceases sperm mobility... also i just started a new job where I stand on my feet for hours... plus i walk 45 minutes to and from work... so my body got a lot more exercise this month... well I know this sounds crazy but a couple of other forums i read actually said to use vegetable or mineral oil these ladies were adv by there obgyn to. So DH and i are giving that a go. Also i am going to start temping this month. 
Well my 5 and a half month old kitten has deff made this easier! He is so baby like and goes where wver i go! He even takes baths with me! He knew that i was sad lAst night and slept next to me... lol it actually made me feel a whole lot better!!! Well gl left to those of you left to test!


----------



## ashntony

Now the flow has slowed??? Ugh af please hurry up... other than that i started temping today!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ash,

My AF is due on the 17th so I would I say I'm testing on the 18th if she doesnt come....or maybe even later than that....it depends


----------



## ashntony

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> My AF is due on the 17th so I would I say I'm testing on the 18th if she doesnt come....or maybe even later than that....it depends

good luck!!!!! Af has not gotten any heavier... i used 1the tampon all day and only the top was covered... sry tmi... metal taste is stronger in am and more cramps in my abdomen area... ugh....


----------



## ashntony

Ladies! Heres an update! Sorry if its TMI... well the last 2 days af was very light. Well i changed my tampon when i woke up at 6 and there wasnt much on it. Well i had to tinkle a few moments ago and i changed my tampon just because. Well when i did a big blob of redish pink mucous was on the tampon..... almost like the end of my af... no clots.... alot of the posts i have had on other sites say they had what they thought was an early loght period... so do you think i should still test on 
halloween?


----------



## brit3435

ash- how many dpo are you and are your temps still up? I think you should test if your period doesn't come! 

14dpo today, my temps are staying high, test was negative yesterday and no signs of AF...last cycle my luteal phase was 8 days, but I got a flu shot the day before AF so I think that maybe affected the length. With my chemical pregnancy luteal phase was 15 days but I don't know if that one is accurate either since I had a BFP from 10dpo until AF.


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck to those still waiting to test!

My dr. scheduled a hysterosonography for Monday. Ita a type of ultrasound to check for polyps. I spot every month during the second half of my cycle. Hopefully I'll have some answers. I want to get some bloodwork done, but it's too ealy.


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> ash- how many dpo are you and are your temps still up? I think you should test if your period doesn't come!
> 
> 14dpo today, my temps are staying high, test was negative yesterday and no signs of AF...last cycle my luteal phase was 8 days, but I got a flu shot the day before AF so I think that maybe affected the length. With my chemical pregnancy luteal phase was 15 days but I don't know if that one is accurate either since I had a BFP from 10dpo until AF.

See the thing is that I thought my AF had started but today is day 3 and still no flow! So IDK! I switched to a panty liner so I do not waste any more tampons... think I will go ahead and test anyways.....


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! Hope you're all
having a good weekend!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello Ladies,

Hope all is well!!

Good luck to those still waiting to test


----------



## Mookerr87

well ladies whats new and exciting? Not much new with myself, just taking my Maca and Fertilaid. not noticing much difference besides feeling awake, lol guess that Maca is a energy boost as well, been cleaning like it's going out of style. So by the reads of it we have two left hanging in to test, my fingers and toes are crossed for you both. At this point just waiting to O, along with the rest of you. How is everyone else been feeling?


----------



## R22

Hey everyone! CD 8 here. Going to try SMEP starting tonight. :winkwink:

Baby dust to those still waiting to test!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

R22 said:


> Hey everyone! CD 8 here. Going to try SMEP starting tonight. :winkwink:
> 
> Baby dust to those still waiting to test!!

R22,

Yaayy for SMEP. I was suppose to start today but i have to start tmrw which is cycle day 9 for me. I guess im a just make up my own SMEP :winkwink:

So since we are on the same cycle day, when are u testing??


----------



## R22

Glam, well it turns out DH had an upset stomach so it looks like we will start tomorrow as well. :) I have a Dr appt on Nov 15 so she may test me at that time. How about you?


----------



## Ameronica

AF got me :(
See you all in a few weeks! I am going on my AF break.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Guys! Well I have been minding my little nieces all weekend so haven't been on ! Sounds like it is getting into the exciting stage with lots of bd'ing to come! CD 12 for me to lots and lots of BD'ing to be done this week! I have been taking my digi opks which are still negative although I forgot my BTT this weekend so I will have a big gap in my chart but I still think I am going to carry on with the temping in the hope that it will show that I ovulated sometime after i hopefully get my smiley opk!

Mooker we are both cd12 today, with a 28 day cycle so when should test?!

Good luck to the girlies that are stilkl in the game! fingers and toes crossed! We need an Oct BFP!! xxx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Morning Ladies! :hi:

Haven't been on in a few days. BEEN VERY BUSY past few days!!! 

Twinkle and Mooks- I'm cd 12 today also, my temp jumped this morning, (but it could be because we finally got our wood stove going so the whole house is warmer.. tomorrows temp will tell) 
I still have YET TO GET TO TOWN! so no maca for me this cycle... I think we're doing the natural approach and just temping. I'll try the pre-seed again if we bd around O.. but theres so much going on right now with moving family and working around the house that I'm ok if we don't get it this month. 

We had a bonfire last night to burn up a deck that we pulled out of one of the garages and the extra wood around the yard and I think something that was thrown in there gave off horrible fumes.. It gave me such a headache last night. I passed out at 5:30pm and didn't get up till 5:15 this morning.. so I'm all rested and ready for another day.. 

I'll try to get on tonight and catch up on my reading. Love and babydust to you all!! :dust:


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ps.. we've hit 1000 POSTS!!!! WOOT! :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend! You guys are all getting way ahead of me in your cycles...I've been left behind :cry: I'm 16dpo today, no signs of AF and temp is still higher than normal. I took an FRER on Friday (13dpo) morning and it was negative, I'm pretty sure if I were pregnant the FRER would have been sensitive enough to pick it up. I hate being in limbo not knowing what is going on...I would welcome AF at this point.


----------



## Mookerr87

So I woke up this morning felt sick as hell, and like a champ decided i could make it to work okay. Well apparently not, go to work and started throwing up like crazy, my youngest girl just got over a stomach bug, and I thought the rest of us were in the clear but apprently not, She got me. So here I lay on the sofa, watching Maury Povich lol yes Maury, drinking water, cause it seems that everything else that hits my stomach cause insane abdominal pain. 

So I've decided if DH and I don't get a :bfp: in November I will start charting as well. Lol only problem is I think with charting it would increase my urge to POAS more often, I've found that I have relaxed more on symptom spotting, just makes it easier if i'm not looking for every reason possible to POAS.

So what else is new and exciting with the rest of the Group, I see *LovesmyLovey* has been keeping busy along with*Twinkletoes* 
*Brit3453* Don't feel alone, just means your still in it girl. Like I said in my last post for those of you still hanging in there my fingers are crossed. Halloween is creeping up faster then I had anticipated. I wounder if will have a Halloween :bfp:


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh so so sorry mooker how horrible i just hate tummy bugs!! Hopefully the water Will just flush it out of your system! Feel better soon hunx

Brit- as mooker said dont feel left behind we are all here with our fingers and toes and everything else we can find crossed! So exciting that you are still in the game x

well we are just trying to.do all we can this week to catch this eggy! Had a what i think was a positive opk (internet cheapie) tonight and we bd'ed (preseed), Will do a clear blue digi opk tomorrow to see if i get a smiley (no smiley this morning) but think Will def bd again tomorrow anyway as i had lots of ewcm today so fx i am fertile!

Hows everyone feeling this cycle? I am super positive we Will be getting bfps!!

Loves you never know the relaxed approach may be lucky for you, there are always so many stories of people relaxing and then get their bfps so fx that Will.be you hun!


----------



## GlamStarr85

R22 said:


> Glam, well it turns out DH had an upset stomach so it looks like we will start tomorrow as well. :) I have a Dr appt on Nov 15 so she may test me at that time. How about you?

R22,

I hope he feels better. My AF is due on the 17th so I will test somewhere around that time. I wasnt able to bd today so my Plan to use the SMEP is out the window. Oh well...i start with opks tmrw on CD 10 so we'll see wat happens


----------



## Mookerr87

So ladies I have a Question about the Maca,

I bought the Brad Kings Ultimate Maca Energy it's 750mg per capsule, now I'm just curious does it matter what Maca you take to encase the fertility? cause for this brand i can't find didly on the chances of it increasing the fertility, bottle says it enhances energy, clarity and balance. I was going to buy the powder and was really considering the liquid but it was so concentrated. Guess I'm just curious if I'm taking this for nothing lol. I've tried to up the amount of water I'm drinking cause lately i feel like and soory here comes some TMI but when we go to BD I'm just not getting you know wet. I'm just not sure if the vitmains are the route of this problem.

Also have any of you heard of taking robitussin for TTC? Have any of you tried it? thoughts? opinions? experience? sucess? Thanks ladies for your brutal honest, why i appreciate you all so much.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys how are we all this morning?!

I got a proper smiley face this morning on my opk and my hubbie was really tired as he Didnt sleep well so no bd'ing this morning for us! :-( 

When would it be best to bd over next few days?....tonight, tomorrow morning and the next day?!

But the good point is that the vit b6 seems to have brought forward my ovulation as last month i got my first positive opk on cd 15 and today is cd 13 so thats a step i think?!

Sorry Mooker i know nothing about maca but i am sure the lovely ladies here Will be able to help you.

Glamstar- our SMEP went out the window too as we couldnt manage to get time alone on the cd 8-11 :-( (my little niece snuggling in bed beside me!) so we just started on cd 12 (yesterday) so i hope its enough!

I honestly Dont know what i would do without you lovely ladies...... It spares my hubbie from me obsessing to him as much which can only be a good thing!

i am going to need to work out how to have him awake enough for work morning bd'ing? (have read sperm count is highest in morning) No problem AT ALL in the morning at the weekend (sorry tmi) but at 6.15am its a bit of a struggle to get his eyes open never mind other body parts functioning ;-)

Sorry i am going on a bit as i am on a train to a work seminar so my mind is just ticking! Hugs and baby dust to all X


----------



## ashntony

Well ladies I have a question! Ok so i have been tracking my cycles since july and i am not having regular cycles... heres an example: July 34, August 37, and September 
32... However back in mod 2010 i had an enema done by an illegitimate nurse who did the process wrong... a week after i had stabbing pains in my left ovary. I went to the ER who thought I had cysts but they said i didnt it was just bruising on the left side... they said i had PID... however they also told me I had an STD because I had an odd diacharge. But once again this nirse had no idea what I she was talking about... i had a pap and ot was negative for all diseases. And no PID.. well then now i have no idea what would make my periods so irregular. I noticed since i gained weight it has had some effect espicially stress! This month i cut back on stress a lot plus began exercising and now it was on 232... should i still contact my dr. Or should i wait and see if this month goes ok???


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello ladies,
i just wanted wish all of you the very best of luck!! My *TTC* journey has finally *ENDED* as I finally got my :bfp: this month!! got it 11days after my son 5th birthday it has been a very long road for me and dh as this will be *baby* number #1 for us and we have been on this very long journey for 2+yrs! so please don't give up hope ladies<3 :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! 17dpo and my temp took a nose dive, so I'm hoping for AF today so this can be Cd 1. I'm ready for a new cycle, I'm so over this one. 

Mooker- I am going to try maca this cycle too and dh also agreed to take it. I have heard of taking Guafensin (sp?) for thinning out cm. I read an article that said not to use Robitussin though, it said to use Mucinex instead b/c Robitussin has an ingredient in it that isn't so good. It also says it sways boy, so if you are ok with that, try it! 
https://www.in-gender.com/shop/Robitussin_Fertility.aspx


----------



## brit3435

Ash- did you end up getting your period? I should be getting mine today or tomorrow and ovulating between day 19-20 so we should be testing around the same time?


----------



## jeslyn

hello ladies! Just catching up from a busy weekend as well. We carved pumpkins, and did some winterizing. Good thing we did, because its windy as hell and 35 degrees after being 70 last week. Michigan weather is so iffy. allot of surrounding areas are experiencing power outages. We have Hurricane sandy to thank for this. I can only imagine what its like for others father East. I just wanna stay in my warm house drinking chai tea. Are any of you in this madness? 

Onto baby talk, I finished my provera on Saturday, and after BD yesterday had some spotting, thought it was AF, but no..she's teasing me again :/ Honey will be home this month after all, so I'm not stressed about that anymore :) 

i keep forgetting to temp. I was going to a couple times, but i thought that my temp wouldn't be accurate from my alarm startling me. (my sleepy excuse)


----------



## jeslyn

brit3435 said:


> Ash- did you end up getting your period? I should be getting mine today or tomorrow and ovulating between day 19-20 so we should be testing around the same time?

Hopefully I'm right there with ya! I've been cramping and a little spotting.


----------



## jeslyn

ilovehim91810 said:


> hello ladies,
> i just wanted wish all of you the very best of luck!! My *TTC* journey has finally *ENDED* as I finally got my :bfp: this month!! got it 11days after my son 5th birthday it has been a very long road for me and dh as this will be *baby* number #1 for us and we have been on this very long journey for 2+yrs! so please don't give up hope ladies<3 :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: fingers crossed for everyone

Congrats! & thanks for the encouragement. H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Keeping Faith

Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for the AF.

AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Ash- did you end up getting your period? I should be getting mine today or tomorrow and ovulating between day 19-20 so we should be testing around the same time?

sadly yes... but its okay started temping this month and af has left the building!!! Going to boost dhs folic acid and im going to start eating pineapple! Well my new test date is 11-26


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys well as i said earlier i got my first.positive opk this morning and no bd'ing as hubbie too tired as no sleep , now this evening he not feeling well! :-( i feel so harsh but i feel like saying just suck it uo and lets do it but that wont help anything!! Maybe before bed fx he will feel better i really wanted to do evrrything possible this month but so far bd'ing on cd 12 is all we have :-/ tomorrow prob too late!! :-(
congrats keeping the faith a h and h 9 months to you!!

Ash - i going to get some pineapple too tomorrow to try and redeem whatever is left in this cycle!!

Hows everyone feeling today/night? 

Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

jeslyn said:


> hello ladies! Just catching up from a busy weekend as well. We carved pumpkins, and did some winterizing. Good thing we did, because its windy as hell and 35 degrees after being 70 last week. Michigan weather is so iffy. allot of surrounding areas are experiencing power outages. We have Hurricane sandy to thank for this. I can only imagine what its like for others father East. I just wanna stay in my warm house drinking chai tea. Are any of you in this madness?
> 
> Onto baby talk, I finished my provera on Saturday, and after BD yesterday had some spotting, thought it was AF, but no..she's teasing me again :/ Honey will be home this month after all, so I'm not stressed about that anymore :)
> 
> i keep forgetting to temp. I was going to a couple times, but i thought that my temp wouldn't be accurate from my alarm startling me. (my sleepy excuse)

Me too jes- keep forgetting to temp and when i do i dont think it is accurate ss i keep waking before my alarm at 6.15 and if my alarm does wake me i get so shocked that i ferl my temo would be up anyway?! X ps you now have me in the mood for chai tea!


----------



## jeslyn

I think I'm going to do it anyway. It may help with some understanding with my crazy cycles! Congrats on your positive opk! Get busy lady!


----------



## twinkletoe

jeslyn said:


> I think I'm going to do it anyway. It may help with some understanding with my crazy cycles! Congrats on your positive opk! Get busy lady!

Cant get busy hubbie not well tonight :-( do you think tomorrow evening too late? I am.really worried it will be :-( 

i am.going to temo anyway too just to see what happens! X


----------



## jeslyn

hopefully not :/ hopefully those opk's stay positive


----------



## Mookerr87

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for the AF.
> 
> AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks

Congrats on your :bfp: and fingers crossed for your beta.


----------



## Keeping Faith

Mookerr87 said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for the AF.
> 
> AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: and fingers crossed for your beta.Click to expand...

Thanks so much Mookerr87 :winkwink:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing with this new cycle?? How far in this cycle are you??


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> jeslyn said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to do it anyway. It may help with some understanding with my crazy cycles! Congrats on your positive opk! Get busy lady!
> 
> Cant get busy hubbie not well tonight :-( do you think tomorrow evening too late? I am.really worried it will be :-(
> 
> i am.going to temo anyway too just to see what happens! XClick to expand...

Im sorry u cant get busy tonite. I hope tmrw isnt too late...i think it may be just on time...fingers crossed


----------



## Mookerr87

Oh boy ladies, I am just stressing out. Bit of a rant here. The end of the month tomorrow, and the bills are due and money is tight, My work registration is due tomorrow, Or I won't be working on Thursday lol, with all this stress and BS on my plate right now, I'm ready to start banging my head of a wall](*,). DH just tells me to relax, But I am so anal when it comes to paying things on time. I told him I was thinking of giving my two weeks notice and looking for another office, since mine is treating me like a piece of dirt. He said not to cause he needs me to work right now, cause he is just starting this business, so how in the hell am I suppose to relax?

I know he is probably right ** hate admitting that **, so guess i'll just bite my bottom lip smile, grin and roll with the punches, and keep my fingers crossed for a few miracles, lol


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> Oh boy ladies, I am just stressing out. Bit of a rant here. The end of the month tomorrow, and the bills are due and money is tight, My work registration is due tomorrow, Or I won't be working on Thursday lol, with all this stress and BS on my plate right now, I'm ready to start banging my head of a wall](*,). DH just tells me to relax, But I am so anal when it comes to paying things on time. I told him I was thinking of giving my two weeks notice and looking for another office, since mine is treating me like a piece of dirt. He said not to cause he needs me to work right now, cause he is just starting this business, so how in the hell am I suppose to relax?
> 
> I know he is probably right ** hate admitting that **, so guess i'll just bite my bottom lip smile, grin and roll with the punches, and keep my fingers crossed for a few miracles, lol

Mookerr87 BREATHE GIRL BREATHE lol what you need is to go out and treat yourself to something anything new shirt shoes lip gloss something thats going to make u feel good or maybe a night out just you and DH i know its hard to relax believe me i struggle trying to relax everyday but i finally got my bfp this month after two years my fingers will be crossed for ya mama im sorri that everything been crazi for u


----------



## brit3435

Hey everyone, I am so frustrated! 18dpo temps still up, negative FRER this morning, so there is no way I'm pregnant and I'm starting to worry that something is really wrong. I called my dr this morning and left a message for the nurse, so hopefully they can give me something to start my period. Has anyone else had this happen before and what was the cause?


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Hey everyone, I am so frustrated! 18dpo temps still up, negative FRER this morning, so there is no way I'm pregnant and I'm starting to worry that something is really wrong. I called my dr this morning and left a message for the nurse, so hopefully they can give me something to start my period. Has anyone else had this happen before and what was the cause?

I have! It was stress that did it.. stress effects my af alot though! Hope you find aomething out!


----------



## jeslyn

brit3435 said:


> Hey everyone, I am so frustrated! 18dpo temps still up, negative FRER this morning, so there is no way I'm pregnant and I'm starting to worry that something is really wrong. I called my dr this morning and left a message for the nurse, so hopefully they can give me something to start my period. Has anyone else had this happen before and what was the cause?

This just happened to me, I'm technically on cd61. No idea why. I think stress. Dr gave me provera and i finished the 10 day cycle Saturday. Still awaiting AF


----------



## jeslyn

Mookerr87 said:


> Oh boy ladies, I am just stressing out. Bit of a rant here. The end of the month tomorrow, and the bills are due and money is tight, My work registration is due tomorrow, Or I won't be working on Thursday lol, with all this stress and BS on my plate right now, I'm ready to start banging my head of a wall](*,). DH just tells me to relax, But I am so anal when it comes to paying things on time. I told him I was thinking of giving my two weeks notice and looking for another office, since mine is treating me like a piece of dirt. He said not to cause he needs me to work right now, cause he is just starting this business, so how in the hell am I suppose to relax?
> 
> I know he is probably right ** hate admitting that **, so guess i'll just bite my bottom lip smile, grin and roll with the punches, and keep my fingers crossed for a few miracles, lol

Perfect plan Mooker! when things get tough, i have to step back and remind myself that everything has worked out this far, so no doubt that everything will be ok. For some reason i can't get the Bob Marley song outta my head now..lol


----------



## brit3435

Thanks Jes that makes me feel much better. How soon did the dr say you should get AF after finishing the provera? I hope you get your Af soon, maybe we will get ours on the same day and then BFPs in a month :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

brit3435 said:


> Hey everyone, I am so frustrated! 18dpo temps still up, negative FRER this morning, so there is no way I'm pregnant and I'm starting to worry that something is really wrong. I called my dr this morning and left a message for the nurse, so hopefully they can give me something to start my period. Has anyone else had this happen before and what was the cause?

sorry to hear that! im sure everything is ok its probably lil bit of stress id wait atleast another week for it fx for u


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies.....my.goodness we are all.stress central these days :-( really hooe everyonenis feeling better soon!! 

Mooker..... Really hope you feeling better dont worry things will work out .totally understand the.money stress petal hugs xx

brit- that is so so annoying hopefully doctor will be able to.give.you something to kick start everything again for you like jes said x

jes- really hope things are back to cd1 for you again soon fingers crossed for.you . any sign of AF??

Was just thinking no sign of miss may for a while hope she is ok?

Hope all you lovely ladies.are feeling better...... I am.very unhopeful about this.cycle we totally missed the most fertile.time poor hubbie been ill so only bd'd once on cd 12 and ov been.and gone going by my opks.....oh well! :-(

Any news ladies? X


----------



## twinkletoe

Ps sorry for spelling cant use this silly phone! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Glam.thanks i am bummed about this cycle but i guess once is better than.never!  x


----------



## GlamStarr85

Positive on digital opk....sooo i guess im getting busy tonite :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## ilovehim91810

GlamStarr85 said:


> Positive on digital opk....sooo i guess im getting busy tonite :sex: :thumbup:

good luck!!


----------



## twinkletoe

GlamStarr85 said:


> Positive on digital opk....sooo i guess im getting busy tonite :sex: :thumbup:

Woohoo!! Good luck getting busy hun! X:happydance:


----------



## ashntony

Well ready to get BDing tonight and to get some pineapple for after I o! I am going to remain posituve this month!! Anyone heard from Loves lately?


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> well ladies whats new and exciting? Not much new with myself, just taking my Maca and Fertilaid. not noticing much difference besides feeling awake, lol guess that Maca is a energy boost as well, been cleaning like it's going out of style. So by the reads of it we have two left hanging in to test, my fingers and toes are crossed for you both. At this point just waiting to O, along with the rest of you. How is everyone else been feeling?

hey mookerr87 i also had got some fertilaid a couple months ago intill i read alot of post on here about how it stop woman from Oing and a bunch of other bad things so i stop taken it right alway and just went back to taken my prenatals ive been taken prenatals 6months before i gto preggos and they were just the cheap ones from cvs they were like $10 for 100 of them and i got a bottle free because it was buyone get one good luck


----------



## ilovehim91810

LADIES
IVE HEARD AFTER SEX TO TRY TO DO *HANDSTANDS* UP AGAINST THE WALL OR THE DOOR OR SOMETHING my sister in law actually did that for all 4 of her kids


----------



## R22

I just got my + OPK this morning. So we'll be getting busy the next 3 days! :sex: Woot woot!!
I'm right there with ya Glam!


----------



## twinkletoe

Ash- good luck with the bedding!! I bought my pineapple yesterdau and ate my first quarter!! Cant hurt!


Ilovehim- lol!!!hubbie already thinks i crazy with my legs in the air on the bed i would love to see his face if i did a handstand!! Love it!! 

R22- woohoo with the +opk!! Have fun getting busy!!!

Ladies i was wondering where miss may and loves were too?? Hope they are just too busy bd'ing to chat!

I just munching my pineapple and crossing my fingers that our one time bd'ing by some miracle was enough!!! Xx


----------



## brit3435

19dpo...no period temps still high. I'm supposed to go in for a pregnancy blood test and a progesterone level today or tomorrow. I was hoping AF would be here this morning and I wouldn't have to go arrrgggg...I'm so confused and frustrated at this point:growlmad:

Twinkle- I got pregnant with my daughter on just one try (not ovulation day either) so it is entirely possible! Hopefully the pineapple will work!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Brit we have our fingers and toes crossed!! Really hope you get you AF soon so you can go full steam ahead into next cycle!! Hopefully doc be able to help!! Any chance of a 
late bfp?!?! X


----------



## jeslyn

brit3435 said:


> Thanks Jes that makes me feel much better. How soon did the dr say you should get AF after finishing the provera? I hope you get your Af soon, maybe we will get ours on the same day and then BFPs in a month :)

 doc said anywhere from 3-14 days


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! Honey and I rearranged our whole house, and finally got our basement liveable. He is calling it the man cave... Lol. I kissed him when we finished and said, well babe, its been nice knowin ya! Now i get to organize all the stuff we brought upstairs instead of knitting. Ugh. At least he won't be commenting on how i look 90 while I'm doing it, but I'm not looking forward to waking him up after late games to come to bed.

No AF yet. I had some cramping a couple days ago, but nothing yet. Good luck to those of you bding, and twinkle and ash with your pineapple! 
Also, Brit, i hope this is the last time we actually want the witch to come!


----------



## brit3435

I'm having horrible AF cramps tonight so hopefully tomorrow will be day 1! I think what might have happened is I may have ovulated on day 23 instead of day 19. My temps went up, but we had just gotten back from a week long vacation and I know travel can throw off temps, plus I'm starting to notice that my thermometer is really inconsistant, its not a BBT one so maybe I need to invest in a new one. If I did O 4 days later then I thought, its no wonder I didn't get pregnant since we didn't bd on 0-2, 0-1 or 0! Oh well...I really hope this is AF and its onto next cycle with all of you wonderful ladies!!

I'm excited to see how the pineapple works for you twinkle and ash!

Jes- any sign of AF? 

Ilovehim-I may have to try the handstand thing just as long as dh leaves the room before I do LOL


----------



## ashntony

Made dh a captain america bday cake! Hes 25trying on sunday! Kept busy all day and will be s well tomorrow with midterms


----------



## ashntony

I have been temping everyday at 6:20 am and I nevern noticed how much it flucuated!


----------



## jeslyn

That's so cute ash! Good luck on midterms! 

Brit, no sign of anything yet. I'm sure it will come eventually. I read that in the past it was used as a pg test. If AF didn't come after that then you were pg. A girl can wish right. Makes me wanna POAS but I'm not gonna get my hopes up for nothing. its only been 6 days. Its very rare that tests don't come up positive within a week or 2 after missed period. (this is me talking myself out of the pregnancy thought this time around)


----------



## jeslyn

I hope everthings alright with Miss May and Loves. ?!?!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thats what i was thinking jes hope they ok too?!?!

Well i am officially in.the dreaded tww and on day 3 of pineapple eating!!  not got any hopes up this month at all which i suppose is a good thing! 

Just bursting for the weekend at this point! Heading out to a Spanish Tapas restaurant tonight i am getting.hungry just thinking of it! Mmmm 

Anyone up to anything exciting this weekend?!

Apart from lots of bd'ing for some of you! 

Bless my hubbie last night we bd'ed and he was like "why arent you putting your leggies in the air like usual" i really dont think he gets the.whole fertile.window thing at all no.matter how.many times i explain it ! I had a whole.conversation.this week with him.how i was sad that we only managed to.bd once during fertile window then.he wonders why my legs arent in.the air last night! Boys :-/

Friday hugs to all.of my lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## R22

Good morning friends! DH and I bd'd last night and will hopefully again tonight and tomorrow (trying to give SMEP a try). :happydance:
*Ash* when I click on your ovulation link it takes me to my chart? I dont know if it's just me or if you dont have a good link??? 

Don't have a whole lot planned this weekend. We are going out to dinner with friends tomorrow night. Kinda sucks because I love to have beer or wine but lately I stopped drinking in front of friends so they don't know whether Im preggo or not. When I first stopped drinking in front of them they kept asking "Are you pregnant?" So they are finally to the point where they no longer ask. I'd like to keep it that way because I dont plan on telling them Im preggo until Im at least 8-12 weeks. (If I can keep my mouth shut :winkwink:).


----------



## ashntony

It must be a bad link! Oh poo I thought I had it figured out! How do I attach? it?


----------



## twinkletoe

R22 that is a really good idea but you have some good will.power!  i know what you mean about the drinks and friends though as i would really like not to tell people until 10-12 weeks if i am lucky enough to get a bfp but was just thinking on the off chance that i get a sticky bean this cycle how on earth could i hide it over Christmas??!?! I would say nearly impossible given my usual schedue of social gatherings!!  oh well it would be a VERY nice problem to try and figure out if Mr BFP wants to come our way!! x

Ash yout.link took me to my chart too lol! Dont worry i havent worked it out yet either!  

Good luck with SMEP R22 i wanted to try that this cycle but it Didnt happeb AT ALL so maybe next month! X


----------



## jeslyn

Nothing exiting this weekend here :/ we joke about how were old now (me 26 him 33) because were both such home bodies. Our friends usually come here and i cook. Its one of my favorite things to do, and i love entertaining. I usually end up with one of the twins friends over, I'm the designated baby sitter :)


----------



## Mookerr87

ilovehim91810 said:


> LADIES
> IVE HEARD AFTER SEX TO TRY TO DO *HANDSTANDS* UP AGAINST THE WALL OR THE DOOR OR SOMETHING my sister in law actually did that for all 4 of her kids

LMFAO, Funny and true story, after hubby and I :sex: on halloween, lol he stands on the bed and grabs me by my ankles, hangs me upside down and yells, Swim boys SWIM! I'm laughing histarically cause I'm telling him it don't work like that, but I guess I'll let you know in 14 days lmfao, So he Puts me down and says There baby, I've done my job, I'll see my son in a few months lmfao. his luck it'll be a girl again.


----------



## R22

*Ash*, to post your chart click the Share button under your chart and go to the BBCode Code and highlight the simple link and paste to your signature. 
Hope that works for you! 

*Twinkle*, I hadn't thought about Christmas and New Years. Guess that would be a good time to tell them. If I get prego this cycle I will be 8 weeks on Dec. 29. I guess I will have to see how it goes.:huh:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hey ladies,

Hope everything is going great. Good luck to everyone


----------



## BabyT2013

Mooker- that is hilarious! And sounds like something my hubby would do! Goofy men!

I'm on cd 11 and should be O on cd 14. Dh is pretty good about secretly keeping track of when bd needs to happen, so he was all over it tonight! 

I know what you ladies mean by trying to keep the lack of drinking a secret. Dh and I have a plan! I typically like rum and coke, so we decided that when we are around friends I would ask him to make me one so it would look like I'm still participating in the alcohol consumption, but really there is no rum. We figured caffeine was the lesser of two evils


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies! I'll be spending the day cooking. I'm trying to get in the habit of prepping most of our meals so that its easier throughout the week. Its become a fun task for my sister and I. We call it mealbag workshop day:) it has been a very successful way of alleviating stress, and spending quality time together. I've also cut my grocery bill by 300$ last month!! Yay for Pinterest menu planning!


----------



## Mookerr87

Hmm what to do today, wish we had warmer weather causing swimming sounds like so much fun lol, need to make plans to wish my hubby away to hot springs for a romantic evening. Last night we watched a movie on the sofa, and I fell asleep in his arms. I love that feeling, just makes me feel special. I also like how tall he is and how short I am gives me this odd safe feeling, lol he could rap his arms around me and probably touch is own shoulders. Trying to sell one of our older cars today, to distract myself from want ping to POAS. My friend up the thinks she might be pregnant lol so I'm kind of excited. Said to he hopefully we could be bump buddies. This would be her first baby.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies have had a really lazy Sunday myself, we litterally stayed in bed watching movies bd'ing and drinking chai lattes until 4pm :-/ ooops !! But was just so nice to.spend time together. 

Mooker i know.what you mean about loving how your hubbie feels so much bigger and gow nice that is....I'm 5feet and hubbie is 6ft 1 so i feel so protected as well is so nice!

Jes that is such a good idea i would.love to be as productive as that! I love cooking too and entertaining.....did a big Mexican feast last night was great fun! 

Still no sign of loves and miss may really hope they are ok.......

BabyT - the rum.and coke is a good plan!! Although my tipple of choice is usually white wine so might need to get some elderflower cordial, apparently that mixed in water looks.like wine but that is assuming no one tries it!!


R22- i just hope we are all having the dilema of how /when.to tell people at Christmas  x

We are off to the inlaws for some.Sunday dinner, i am.arriving bearing dessert and some nibbles.....getting hungry already! X


----------



## ashntony

Well a good day


----------



## R22

Well, the TWW begins. :wacko:
DH and I did all we could to try for that BFP....SMEP, pre-seed, maca, OPKs, & BBT. FX'd. 
Hoping we get a BUNCH of BFPs this month.


----------



## ashntony

LOL just realized I am CD12!! 23 days left till testing!


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies!! Mooker, my honey is a foot taller than me, and his chest is so muscly I literally cant put my arms all the way around him! Its so lovely. 
Sorry I got you started on the Chai Twinkle :) I got him hooked on it! I was making some one night, and he loved the smell, so now instead of the beer runs, he goes to starbucks :)
I think it will help his swimmers, (not drinking alcohol) and its such a cozy wintery drink. Sounds like you two had an awesome day! 
Good luck Ash and R22! 

Im still waiting for AF to show, with a little voice in my head hoping she doesnt, and I go into DR next week with a BFP. (doubtful) Its taken everything not to test more, but if she doesn't show by friday, I definately am. The only sign has been super sore bbs.


----------



## twinkletoe

Good luck Ash for your wait Ash hopefully the time will fly by for you!

R22 fx for you too, you really seem like you have done everything possible this month, I am def going to do SMEP next month, really hope it has worked out for you! 

Jes, I don' blame you at all for holing out hope for that BFP, if the witch hasn't shown her ugly face then there is always hope! Good for you holding out on the testing!

Girls I know is is so so silly but this TWW is really really killing me!! I am only 6dpo and I am already totally impatient. I am in work and I have sooooooo much to do and I am finding it so hard to concentrate! I am feeling wee twinges in my lower tummy kind of like pre AF, I prob wouldn't be noticing them at all if I wasn't in the TWW but as I am I am double and triple thinking everything! Grrrrr!! 

I never ever thought that I would think about TCC every single day when we started, it really is a strange thing!

Jes - btw LOVING the chai lattes and you totally put me on to them! It was a really lovely day.......was too cold to leave our lovely bed to go to starbucks so we had to settle for powdered chai in sachets but I made them with hot milk so they were nearly as yummy!

Well better go and get some work done.......hugs ladies! x


----------



## jeslyn

The thoughts are totally consuming! especailly with the symptoms, and having to wait, not knowing whats going on... uggghhhhhh


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hi girls! :hi:

Have been taking a break from the computer for the past few days. I should have gotten on and at least said so. So I'm sorry :hugs2: I have been keeping very busy though and I must say my house reflects it! 

CD 19 for me! I should be ovulating yesterday or today.. I haven't been loyal about taking my temps either though so i'll see what it is tomorrow!! 

OH and I had some friends down for the weekend so that's another reason I've been away. But we had a great weekend!!! Twinkle- We did the same as you did :D Yesterday was all about bd'ing for me and my sweets!~ (I didn't get my maca for this cycle as I still hadn't gone to town till Saturday which was too close to O to start for me, so I stopped by my old job and got one of those female :sex: enhancement shots "Rock On" it's loaded with Maca and made my drive crazy good :D So I was able to keep up with OH who took one for men also. 
May sound silly BUT THEY WORK! I know the GUY enhancements work.. but was curious as to the female version. I tried one once before years ago, but OH and I got in a fight and nobody got any that night.. 

Soo.. theres my TMI for the night :haha: I will hop on and check in tomorrow!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Welcome back Loves!! So.glad you had a lovely weekend! Those "female enhaincement shots" sound very interesting!! .Dont think we have anything as interesting as that over here! ;-) ......sometimes.just a day together alone.is just what the doctor.ordered! Woohoo on the.ovulation......sounds.like you certainly did all you could!

Well 7dpo for me (ish) and of course i am already thinking.when Will i test!! Really want to hold.out until Sunday at least (12dpo) if witch doesnt.show early first. Very confused about what is going to happen this cycle as taking the vit b6 certainly seems.to have brought forward ovulation (smiley cd 13 instead of cd15) so.hopefully my lp Will be.longer ts cycle! Xx


----------



## ashntony

Well my temp chart is very confusing! I don't know how yo detect ovulation! Plus we use a fan sometimes and thats when my temps drop. Hence the temperature drop on the CD 7. But I am on CD13 today and trying to get as much bding in as possible!!!! Well all I can do is cross my fingers and wait! I hope!

WELCOME BACK LOVES! Glad you have been keeping busy!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies, I've been mia for a bit. Trying not to obsess about ttc. Also, because of my bv infection this month, my dr. said I should wait this cycle out. I was doing fine with that, but yesterday (cd14) was the day I usually Ovulate. I could feel that I was ovulationg in my left Ovary (which is more open than my right- I had a dye test done back in March when I had a cyst removed) and I had Ewcm like I've never had before. Because everything seemed on point we bd'd yesterday. That will be the only time during my fertile window though bc I'm supposed to wait another week to make sure the infection doesn't come back. The dr. also advised I use boric acid suppositories for the next week. Sorry if this is all TMI, but she says it's most likely the cause of all my spotting. 

FX for you all. I am officially in the TWW now. I'm not going to stress though bc we only had one shot this month.


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies! I hope you are all having a great day so far! 

Loves, its so nice to hear from you! I figured you were relaxing, and getting busy this weekend ;) Im glad you had a nice time with your hubby.

Im just sipping some tea, and waiting for my nephew to come for the day. Hes almost two, and such a joy. I get time to bond, and save my sister lots on her childcare bill. 

Fingers crossed for those of you in TWW!!


----------



## R22

Is anyone testing this week?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies hope you are all well today! 

Jes hope you had fun.with your nephew they are so so cute at that age!

Hey sbmack-glad to have you back! Remember it only takes one shot!! Well thats what i hope as i only have one shot this cycle as we only managed to bd once in my fertile time!! You never know!

R22- yes i am hopefully testing this week (Sunday) if af doesnt show first Will.be 12 dpo so still.early but i Dont think i Will be able to hold off any longer ! But my AF likes to show her ugly head early so just hoping i even get to test! When are you.going to test?

I am currently looking through my recipe books for inspiration as we are having my parents and hubbies parents over for a dinner party on sat night to say thanks for all the help getting new house in order! Mmmm what to cook?!?! X


----------



## WhenWillI

OMG it's been long that I posted something. I couldn't find the thread as it was renamed. Thank god I finally found it.
So my last cycle was an annovulatory cycle. So I started Clomid again this cycle and ovulated. Currently I am 10dpo. I will be testing this Friday. I have no symptoms whatsoever this time. In August, I had like every symptom in the book, but it turned out to be a bust. Although this time, my temps are higher than usual. Mine are usually in 97's, but this LP i have temps over 98. My CD21 progesterone results came back at 24.5.
I haven't caved in to take a HPT yet, am a little worried to see a BFN. Waiting...... Oh Friday, please show up soon.
 



Attached Files:







ff.JPG
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## twinkletoe

Whenwilli- welcome back!! My goodness you are.holding out so so well!! I am only 7dpo and i am.itching to test!! All your signs temps etc looking really positive!! Fingers and toes crossed for you! X


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ashntony said:


> Well my temp chart is very confusing! I don't know how yo detect ovulation! Plus we use a fan sometimes and thats when my temps drop. Hence the temperature drop on the CD 7. But I am on CD13 today and trying to get as much bding in as possible!!!! Well all I can do is cross my fingers and wait! I hope!
> 
> WELCOME BACK LOVES! Glad you have been keeping busy!

ash- your chart looks great! those jagged lines are just tenths of a degree :) once you ovulate your temp will rise a bit and after 3 days you will be able to see that your temps stay higher :) I love temping! Its so informative! Ive gotten lazy about it though.. :blush:

sbmack- BD'ing right at O.. sound like an awesome chance if you ask me! 

twinkle- lol.. you know you're going to test friday girl  lol FX'd for a longer lp!! 

WhenwillI- :test:!!! :)


----------



## Mookerr87

Welcome back Ladies! thought we had lost of a few of you had me worried lol

Well woke up this morning, completely caved and POAS lol, and to no surpise:bfn:
It's not evening disappointing anymore, lol almost expect it. To early to test anyways, but it happens.
Well happy to see somefimilair usernames back, Any heard from Miss-may?


----------



## R22

WhenwillI your chart does look great. FXd for you!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp chart is very confusing! I don't know how yo detect ovulation! Plus we use a fan sometimes and thats when my temps drop. Hence the temperature drop on the CD 7. But I am on CD13 today and trying to get as much bding in as possible!!!! Well all I can do is cross my fingers and wait! I hope!
> 
> WELCOME BACK LOVES! Glad you have been keeping busy!
> 
> ash- your chart looks great! those jagged lines are just tenths of a degree :) once you ovulate your temp will rise a bit and after 3 days you will be able to see that your temps stay higher :) I love temping! Its so informative! Ive gotten lazy about it though.. :blush:
> 
> sbmack- BD'ing right at O.. sound like an awesome chance if you ask me!
> 
> twinkle- lol.. you know you're going to test friday girl  lol FX'd for a longer lp!!
> 
> WhenwillI- :test:!!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks loves! Hubby still doesnt understand why I am temping!!! Hope it gives me a better idea of when I o!


----------



## twinkletoe

Loves- i know i know i keep.telling myself i Will wait until Sunday but Friday Will come.so much sooner than that! I am.hoping the disappointment of getting a bfn Will stop me from testing Friday?!?!

Mooker sorry about your bfn.but is was so so early i nearly.doesnt even.count!  you are so so still in the game!

Ash well done with the charting.this month......i tried at the start of my cycle but i am a really bad sleeper and i kept waking up way before my alarm.at.6.15 then i didnt know.whether just to take my temp then at like 4am or wait until 6.15 ? Sometimes.i really didnt.go.back to sleep properly so thought my temps would be way off? Want to try again but not sure how best to do.it? 

Well i am 8dpo today and i really really had to persuade myself not to test this morning! Doesnt give much faith in myself to hold out until Sunday :-/ xx


----------



## WhenWillI

twinkletoe said:


> Whenwilli- welcome back!! My goodness you are.holding out so so well!! I am only 7dpo and i am.itching to test!! All your signs temps etc looking really positive!! Fingers and toes crossed for you! X

Thank you Twinkle. I couldn't hold any longer and tested this morning... got a BFN. Well, I have my beta on Friday, so I decided not to test till then. FX for all of us.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ash- temping is both a good thing and a bad thing I think.. It can get obsessive. and trying to hard to ttc makes it harder in the long run.. probably another reason I've been MIA.. we haven't been stressing about ttc. Which is nice.. he thinks i'm a goober that I blog about it on here.. lol but hes happy I have people to talk to :) LOVE YOU GIRLS!!

Mooker and WhenwillI- Boo for BFN's :( I hope this is it for you guys!!! It's about time for a BFP from one of us!!!

AFM- i'm about 2 dpo.. temp was 98.0 on 2 dpo- (unheard of for me)!!!! FX'D THIS IS IT FOR ME TOO!! 

also- Sadie is doing good on her potty training. And it looks like I might be having to look for a new job between december and August. My grandmothers medical review is coming up and she's doing so great and doing things independantly since I started working with her that her hours might get dropped.. which means I need to move on so I can keep a good check coming in :( boo- my job is so awesome.. In the past 7 years it's the 2nd job I've had so i'm kind of sad to have to start hunting :( :( :( idk what I want to do next. Start working my way up the nursing ladder is what I'd like to do.. but we'll see :shrug:


----------



## ashntony

Lol i know! I just have no idea when i o so i hope this helps me pinpoint when i do!


----------



## R22

Ash, you should see a good spike and you will know when you see it! :)

Loves, so glad you are back!!


----------



## Sbmack

Twink, did you decide what to make on Saturday? I also love to cook! We had a pretty big garden this year so I also got into canning and perserving. 

My friends and I have a dinner club. We call it Grub Club. We meet once a week at one of five couples houses. If it's your turn, you provide all the beverages, apps, entree and dessert. When dinner is done, everyone else cleans your kitchen. I hosted last week and made Chicken Saltimbocca. 

Sorry about the BFN's ladies. Hopefully you just tested too early. 

Loves, I've also been trying to relax more and not obsess. I didn't use opk's and I've never temped. I'm also trying not to worry about having a glass of wine or two (which is hard not to do because I'm a wine rep. It's part of my job to drink haha). I'm in a better place now so even if it's not this month, I'm thinking it will happen soon! I really wanted to already be knocked up over the holidays so I could tell my family. Oh well. 

FX for all!


----------



## Sbmack

Loves, good to hear your puppy potty training is going well! Good luck with the job hunting!!


----------



## R22

Sbmack, you have an awesome job!!! Jealous! :)


----------



## Sbmack

R22 said:


> Sbmack, you have an awesome job!!! Jealous! :)

Thanks! It's going to be really hard to keep it a secret once I finally do concieve. I am also kind of a blabber and have told too many ppl we are trying. It's been on my mind so much it's hard not to talk about it


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey everyone,
ive also bee mia but ive just been really really tired lately and have been having some bad morning sickness!. today i had to go to the ER as i notices a tiny bit of spotting today so i had to go make sure everything was ok, 1st she did a pelvic exam-said everything looks good down there she only seen very little blood nothing to worry about especailly since im not having no pains or cramping 2nd they did blood work to make sure my beta hcg levels were going up they also came back very good 5716 i had my levels tested 11.1 and it was 509!! 3rd and LAST they did a ultrasound- im still pretty early they measure baby at 5w3d you could barely see anything but i feel alot better that doctor told me everything looks good. however just to be on the safe side she wants me to get my levels check in 48hours!! and well i have a doctors appointent tomorow my first prenatal appointment so im going to be sure to let my doctor know what happen so we can make sure all is well and she can send me for a scan which im going to make next friday if she does send me because then ill be almost 7w i should be 6w 5d next friday so wish me luck ladies!!!!
im sorry to hear about ur BFN:-( ugh i hated getting BFN matter of fact i keep on picking up test to watch the 2lines finally come up because after seeing nothing but BFN for 2 whole years god it just feels nice to know that god has finally answered my prays and i know he going to answer ech and everyone of yours! well ladies im off to bed i was trying to wait till DH got off but he on call this whole week so he might not come home till 4am and i gotta rest up goodnight ladies ill be praying for each and everyone of you!! :dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## Mookerr87

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey everyone,
> ive also bee mia but ive just been really really tired lately and have been having some bad morning sickness!. today i had to go to the ER as i notices a tiny bit of spotting today so i had to go make sure everything was ok, 1st she did a pelvic exam-said everything looks good down there she only seen very little blood nothing to worry about especailly since im not having no pains or cramping 2nd they did blood work to make sure my beta hcg levels were going up they also came back very good 5716 i had my levels tested 11.1 and it was 509!! 3rd and LAST they did a ultrasound- im still pretty early they measure baby at 5w3d you could barely see anything but i feel alot better that doctor told me everything looks good. however just to be on the safe side she wants me to get my levels check in 48hours!! and well i have a doctors appointent tomorow my first prenatal appointment so im going to be sure to let my doctor know what happen so we can make sure all is well and she can send me for a scan which im going to make next friday if she does send me because then ill be almost 7w i should be 6w 5d next friday so wish me luck ladies!!!!
> im sorry to hear about ur BFN:-( ugh i hated getting BFN matter of fact i keep on picking up test to watch the 2lines finally come up because after seeing nothing but BFN for 2 whole years god it just feels nice to know that god has finally answered my prays and i know he going to answer ech and everyone of yours! well ladies im off to bed i was trying to wait till DH got off but he on call this whole week so he might not come home till 4am and i gotta rest up goodnight ladies ill be praying for each and everyone of you!! :dust: :dust::dust:

It's nice to see that one of our preggo members keeps us updated. Makes me feel good. Our others have dropped off since thier :bfp:s I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you, on your journey through a happy healthy nine months.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies well I didn't even last to Friday never mind Sunday!! I am such a twit! Tested this morning (9dpo) and BFN :-( just hoping too early but didn't hold much hope out this month anyway with our lack of bd'ing at the fertile time!

Come on girlies we GOTTA get some BFPs this months I am totally convinced that we will have some lucky ladies this month!

Sbmack - Grub club sounds like so so much fun! Great idea, although out of my friends they always come to my house as most of them hate cooking! But they do clean up and bring the vino so I guess I feel like I get the better end of the deal anyway as I love the cooking part! No Idea what I am cooking yet, am thinking Spanish maybe something with chicken, chorizo and beans with patatas bravas?! I tend just to make things up as I go along :-/ Ps . I am sooo jealous of your job too! I love going to wine tastings etc. I love learning all about the different grapes and regions in the world!

Loves - sorry about the job hunt but it is so good that your grandmother is doing so well thanks to all your care and hard work! 

Ilovehim - WELCOME BACK! It is so so nice to hear from one of our preggers ladies! So happy for you.......sorry about your scare but it sounds like everything is just fine and it is good that your doctor is being so caring. FX the sickness goes soon! Keep us up to date it is nice to hear a story different to what we are talking about for a wee change. x

Well my lovely ladies I am DETERMINED not to test again until Sunday, really is no fun seeing that BFN, I should just really wait for AF and not test but I may cave Sunday ( i know i know or tomorrow!)

Well I am off to court this morning to the scariest judge in Ireland :-/ so wish me luck x


----------



## ashntony

Ilovehim happy to hear everything is okay! 
Well I am on CD15 today! My FF calendar says that I am most likely fertile. DH and I bd'd yesterday in the am and today in the am.... come on November!!! I have sone much better with not obsessing as much. So hope it helps!


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies! I couldnt get it out of my head that there was a reason that AF never showed, so I tested again this morning and another BFN. Im so hoping that there are no hormonal issues. I've read that the progesterone is a test to rule out things such as no estrogen, or not ovulating at all.. so fingers crossed AF comes soon! This seems like the longest cycle ever! CD 69 holy hell! Im so bummed because I wanted to be all pregnant and cozy this winter :/ The plus side is that the twins will have already started school after summer break if it happens in the next few months. Sorry for the ramble


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck with the appts., Ilovehim!

Sorry for the long cycle, Jeslyn.

Twinks, good luck in court! I may have missed this in a previous post, but are you a lawyer?


----------



## WhenWillI

Twinkle : 9DPO is too early.. FX crossed for us. And Good Luck with the Scariest Judge!

Ilovehim: Welcome Back... and good luck and wishing a H&H 9 months. 

Loves: Sorry about the job hunt... something better is out there for ya sweetie!

Jeslyn: CD69... sorry about that... I know how bad it is when your cycle just keeps going on with a BFN. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I went to the doctor about my weird long cycles. Sometimes AF won't show up for an year.. and sometimes its doesn't end for 90 days... Did you go to the doctor?


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello my lady loves....

Hope all is well with everyone.

I see some ppl are testing early. When is everyone actually due to test?


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
thank you all so much for your thoughts!!!!!!! and you know i wanna try to help your ladies and i wanna see u all get ur BFP too i didnt forget where i came from, i dont think i would of never got my bfp if it wasnt for all of you ladies help and support, so you know now ive got to be there for you LADIES you know it took me 2+yrs to get pregnant with this baby and i just can't believe after 3months of joining this website that it happen for me i wanna just thank you ladies so much and im going to be ROOTING for each and everyone of you all the way. you know one of the things that i really think help me was taken prenatals is anyone else taken them? you know they are so great for your body your hair your nails your skin i mean my hair has never been so long my skin never so clear and i just feel well felt like i had more engry before i got pregnant and was taken them lol lil bean is kinda sucking everything i got out of me right now! im glad that im gonna be pregnant in the winter this time and especailly because thanksgiving is coming and christmas MMMMM alls i keep thinking about is i have a reason to EAT AND GET FAT YAY anyways ladies i think the main thing is to keep busy try not to think about TTC(i kno it hard) but i really think that was another trick for me is i just kept real busy stayed relax so just try to keep that in mind!! sorry to hear about the BFN:-( they suck so bad im going to keep stalking the thread and praying for all of u to get ur bfp i know u all can do it! oh i had my first prenatal appointment today she said bleeding dont look bad no clotting or nothing like that and my crevixs are closed up so she dont think its a m/c or nothing tomorrow or monday my blood should be back and she going to give me a call and let me know she said i just need to relax she sure everythings ok its normal to spot alil in the first trim which now that i think of it i had this when i was preggers with my son and he 5now well its nap time ladies goodluck to each and everyone of u


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing even though I'm way out of sync with everyone! AF finally came after 22 days of raised temps and BFNs...it was so frustrating! I'm glad to be on cycle day 4 today and yesterday my Maca came so I started taking that! Who else was trying Maca this cycle and has anyone noticed a difference? I feel like my energy levels are higher especially since I'm still on heavy flow. 

Twinkle- I'm so sorry about your BFN! However, its probably too early to test so don't lose hope!

Jes- I feel so bad for you having this horrible long cycle! Mine was almost 50 days and I felt like I was going to lose it if AF didn't come soon. And I know what you mean about being all cozy and preggo for the winter, when we first started trying in July I thought for sure I would be 5 months pregnant on Christmas...maybe we still will be, just not as far along :) 

Ilove him- I had spotting at least once a week for the first 13 weeks with my daughter and she was fine so try not to worry! She was born premature, but she was 6lbs 12oz and healthy as can be! 

Good luck to everyone in the TWW! :dust:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies.how are we all tonight?!

Jes-so sorry about the long cycle that is so so annoying maybe.the doc Will be able to give you some answers........totally understand why you keep testing really hope you know.whats happening soon hopefully Will get back to normal next cycle Fx! 
Dont be silly its not a rant us girlies gotta chat/rant together!

Sbmack and Whenwilli- yes i 
am lawyer and he was horrible but i think i handled him  

Glamstar-my AF due next thurs so i not really sure when to test (again) as i think i ovulated early this month with starting the b6 so expecting AF to come early for some reason....i am not not testing again early...what about you?? 

Ilovehim- it is just so so nice to hear your story and you are so encouraging......really nice to have you sticking around mamma!  

Ash- Fx the no stressing pays off!! Good luck getting busy! 


Brit- really glad you are back on track! Maca seems to work a dream for people and already seems to be doing you good so Fx that Will do the business for you! 

well girlies i am just glad the weekend starts tomorrow and i Will be able to.distract myself from testing and concentrate on getting this house sorted and cooking for all the parental sat night......no testing for me!! 

Anybody got any plans for weekend?! X


----------



## ilovehim91810

brit3435- yeah i had some bleeding with my son too im not sure how long it lasted for i think i only had it for about a week then that was it and now i have a wonderful 5yr old! when i had him he came at 38weeks weighing 6pd 6oz 19 1/2inch long!
it has pretty much stopped so im real happy about that,i know when my midwife calls me about my blood work its going to be GOOD NEWS!! i just really can't wait to go for my ultrasound and ill be around 7-8weeks so it going to be really cool will be able to see the baby and the heartbeat real good.

twinkletoe-im really glad that i can help out like i said its the least i can do for all the support and help that ive gottan from each and everyone of u!! i would of never knew half the stuff about TTC if it wasnt for the help of all of you and some of the other woman on this site! i really wish i wouldve know about all this stuff sooner but i think god just blessed me at the right time because i have made alot of change in my life for the good im getting my high school diploma right now online because i wanna go to college to become a medical assistance you know be able to help DH out alittle and whats real great is ill have set hours working at a doctors office so ill be able to be there for my children too.i really wish i wouldve done all this years ago but hey im only 24yrs old so hey ladies its never to late to go back and make something out ur life
what going on with everyone ?!?! how many dpo is everyone what cd are u on fill me in ladies


----------



## Mookerr87

Well one of us better get a BFP, I'm gonna hit the buck store and start peeing it up! my boobs are huge,and i don'tknow if its all the fertility supplements or if AF is just getting ready to make her incitful enterance.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> Well one of us better get a BFP, I'm gonna hit the buck store and start peeing it up! my boobs are huge,and i don'tknow if its all the fertility supplements or if AF is just getting ready to make her incitful enterance.

i really hope u get ur :bfp: and the dollar store is the BEST place to go!! what i normally would do is get a bunch of cheapy test and then get a pack of the digitals incase i think i see something i can double check!!


----------



## R22

Ladies, I am so bummed! I have been so good about taking my BBT and might have messed it up a bit this a.m. I woke up about 30 min before my alarm went off and got up to pee:dohh: (I always take my temp before I do anything). I didn't realize it until I got back in bed. So I went ahead and took it about 25 min. before I usually do. And as you can see on my chart it went WAY down. I am in the "implantation" time so I really wanted to be accurate. And now I dont know what to think of this. I think it is too low for implantation dip. I took my temp about 5 min. later and it was 96.8 and then again when my alarm went off 10 min later and it was 97.9 (which seems more accurate) but I had been up for 30 min by the time this happened. Oh well, I guess I just need to see where it ends up being tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## ashntony

Well I am ready for my chart to show I have ovulated. I am only on CD 16 now so keeping my fingers crossed that I do ovulate. Well DH has been bding with me everynight. I have noticed that my TMI discharge from when I get aroused has finally come back. This sounds funny but smoking threw my whole body out of whack. 3 months with no cigarette! :D so proud of myself ladies! While smoking I never got "wet" but this month that has finally gone back to normal as well as my AF is back to where it should be. Unlike before I was skipping moths at a time!!!! :O But thankfully my AF has come every month around the time it is supposed to. DH and I have finally figured out that if not stressing about ttc is easier on us. Last month I was obsessed but this month I didn't even realize I was on CD16!!! LOL I assumed it was like CD 10... With me being back into work time has definately flown right on by! Anyways I am soooo ready for Xmas!!!! Already started planning out my decorations!!! :) As far as presents go my DH is going to be one happy camper! :) 

R22 I do the same thing! I have been realy good about doing at the same time everyday before I wake up. Well DH suprised me the other morning ;) and my temp dropped. Oh well it was good anyways! LOL Hope you get a sticky bean this month!

:dust: 
:dust:
:dust:
TO YOU ALL! :)


----------



## brit3435

I'm so excited for everyone to start testing! I have a good feeling about this month for everyone and for myself! I got a new bbt thermometer (was using just a regular one before) and my temp is way different on the bbt, much lower and more consistant. I took my other thermometer on vacation to the beach right before I thought I ovulated last month and when I got back the temps were all over the place. Its a few years old and I think it may have fooled me into thinking I had ovulated when I didnt, and that would explain the 23 days of high temps and the BFN b/c we would have completely missed my ovulation day if it happened a week later (only bded on o-5). I still have a couple of weeks to go before I ovulate, but I can't wait to see some BFPs coming in soon from you ladies!!:dust:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Mookerr87 said:


> Well one of us better get a BFP, I'm gonna hit the buck store and start peeing it up! my boobs are huge,and i don'tknow if its all the fertility supplements or if AF is just getting ready to make her incitful enterance.

I hope at least one of us gets a :bfp: With all the methods and things we're trying it seems impossible not to. Fingers are tightly crossed for all of us. 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WhenWillI

Ladies, I am out this cycle. I just got my blood work results and it came back negative. I am 13dpo, I usually have a 33 day cycle. So will b waiting for AF to arrive. 
Anyways, good luck all those who r testing this week!


----------



## Mookerr87

Aww got my dollar stores, tests, held me wee almost all day. Made sure that wee was super concentrated, lol and when I when wee I went lol, and :bfn:, fingers crossed thought, yet i have an amazing feeling it will stay that way.


----------



## Mookerr87

So hubby and I were talking tonight, and he made this wild suggestion that if we don't get pregnant with in the next 3 months he wants to start looking into IUI or IVF. Kind of blown by this idea. He just doesn't want it to take us another four years to concieve, kind of made me feel like it's my fault I'm not getting pregnant. I know he mean't well, but it hurt. With that being said an argumeant started, he left, and i sat here and watched I didn't know i was pregnant, a baby story, and read over the teen pregnancy coloum cried and got jealous. Hope everyone else is Off to a great start on there weekend. fx'ed crossed :dust:


----------



## R22

Oh, sorry Mooker. I think it's sweet that he REALLY wants to have one with you so he's suggesting other ways to make it happen. I hope you guys kiss and make up soon!!


----------



## Sbmack

Mooker and When, sorry about the bfn's! 

Ash, good job on quitting smoking!! It's so hard. I quit years ago, but would still have one here and there when having a few drinks. My dh always hated it (he quit when we were in college 10 years ago) and would tell me it messes with my cm! 

Brit, good luck charting with the new thermometer. I wish I had the discipline. 

Twinkle, you must win any arguments with your dh :)


----------



## brit3435

Mooker and Whenwilli sorry for the BFNs! Mooker yours is still probably too early though! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies- well i am out :-( no Sunday testing for me.....started spotting today so AF Will be on her way tomorrow or next day! Had a lovely evening with my parents and hubbies parents we were even dancing in the kitchen after dinner! ;-)

Hope all my lovely ladies are having a nice weekend!! Mooker hope you and hubbie are good again, boys speak before they think sometimes but it always comes from a place where they mean well.....xx

Cant believe i am having to get ready for next cycle already !! Oh well...the bubbly tonight was lovely and let myself have a few glasses since AF was making her appearence! Hugs to my girlies xx


----------



## R22

Twinkle, bummer! Glad you aren't dwelling on it, sounds like you had a fabulous night with the family. :)


----------



## ashntony

Twinkle your not out till she shows!


----------



## brit3435

Sorry Twinkle! But ash is right, your not out til AF shows, but if she does on to next cycle and your that much closer to your BFP


----------



## Mookerr87

Well for those who were testing on Sunday, I did and got a :bfn: I still have three days till AF shows. Anyone else? keeping my fingers crossed for those still testing.:dust:


----------



## R22

Mooker, I am going to try and test tomorrow. I'll be 10 dpo. I don't have my hopes up because I started spotting today and based on the last 2 months, spotting is not a good sign for me. But we will see what happens.


----------



## Mookerr87

R22 said:


> Mooker, I am going to try and test tomorrow. I'll be 10 dpo. I don't have my hopes up because I started spotting today and based on the last 2 months, spotting is not a good sign for me. But we will see what happens.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
I almost dislike testing now, not sure why just getting annoying seeing that same single line when your hoping for two. Lol it's like playing the lotto in an odd sense. Well I have this feeling it's going to be someone in here this month. Hoping for some of our long time TTC buddies to pull out some :bfp:s

Went out with the kids today-> Damn I Hate/Love Wal-mart<- Went there for a dinner idea, came home with two boxes of pregnancy tests, colouring books for the kids, marshmellows, meatball honey garlic sauce and still stumped lmfao. Thank heavens for google recipes. Well ladies I'm signing off for the evening, "lets see some :bfp:s :dust: stick beans STICK!"


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies hope you all.had lovely weekends! Cant believe its Monday morning already! :-(

My fingers and toes are seriously.crossed for you guys that are testing this week i really really hope af doesnt show her ugly face! 

Mooker i know what you mean about walmart one of those.places you love and hate all at the same time! 

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls about the spotting but def feels like af just around the corner i still spotting and cramping but oh well i am ready to start planninh next cycle which will involve ALOT more bd'ing before i get my positive opk! Dont know whether to try and give temping another go ??

Where is everyone else in their cycles and how are we all holding out?? Xx


----------



## ashntony

3dpo!!! Now i am in the two week wait


----------



## twinkletoe

Fx ash!! It feels more like the 22 week wait doesnt it!!! Hopefully it will go.fast for you finishing with.a beautiful bfp! X


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the spotting Twinkle. I always spot too. Last month it started at 4dpo. Right now I'm 7dpo and nothing yet. 

Good luck in the 2ww Ash.


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Fx ash!! It feels more like the 22 week wait doesnt it!!! Hopefully it will go.fast for you finishing with.a beautiful bfp! X

Well hopefully! And i am sorry about the spotting! It sucks for me too!


----------



## R22

Ash, Yay! It's great when you see your temps rise like that. Keep it up!!

I'm 10 dpo and got the :bfn: this morning. Still spotting. I don't think this is my month. DH and I decided that if I am not prego this month we are going to hold off for a couple of months. :cry:


----------



## WhenWillI

Heylo gurlies...

Hope u all had a wonderful weekend. AF showed up today and am all set for this cycle. Sorry for the BFNs and spotting. FX for all of you who will be testing this week. 
Loads of baby dust all of us :) lets hope November is our month!!!


----------



## brit3435

Sounds like I was so far behind everyone that you girls are lapping me and now we are all ready to start new cycles! Sorry for the BFNs but I still have a good feeling about November BFPs! I'm on cycle day 8, so O is still a couple weeks away for me! I wish I had short cycles, that would make ttc so much less stressful!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello my lady loves,

Im so excited for the ones testing soon. Im sure all the :bfn: that ur getting is bcuz of testing too early so lets wait til we are suppose to test so we wont keep getting let down. Someone is gonna get a :bfp: soon i can feel it


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
i know ttc can be hard i ttc for 2years heck maybe even just a little more then two years but just think positive because it will happen when its met to i know it really sucks getting them bfn and seeing that one stupid line god i hate that stupid line!!!!but you really need to just relax maybe a few drinks when ur fertile wouldnt kill you def be RELAXing then lol! as for those who has stop smoking that is so good for u im trying to quit now and yes i know im pregnant and i shouldve stop the min i got that positive but believe me its easy said then done,howevery i went from a pack 1/2 a day to 5cigs a day so that is way way better i think im gonna get one of those electric one so its not as harmful well atleast i dont think it be i know i can do it though nebody have ne good tips? ive actually been trying to chew bubble gum and its been helping well im off to bed gotta be up and early tomorrow! oh i almost forgot i got my blood test back from my doctors today everything is well because as some of u knew i had some spotting last week but yeah all is good hcg levels went from 5716 wed the 7th and when they took them thursday the 8th they were like 8thousand something so they just about double in ONE day instead of 2!!!!!! and i go for my ultrasound at the end of the week im gonan try and make it for saturday so dh can go cant wait!!! when i was preggers with my son i had to do everything by myself im so glad i married my bestfriend YAY


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks for the encouragement guys sucks being out but just getting ready for next cycle now and we going to catch that egg if it kills us!! 

Brit- sorry about your long cycle but at least you will have some company now through your cycle! We can do it!!

How are our testers getting on?? Dying to hear about some of those BFPs you all deserve! 

Whenwill- sorry about the horrible witch getting you.....onwards to next cycle for us! 

R22- sorry about the bfn but it was still really early to test I really hope you get your BFPs so there will be no need to take a break......hope you are ok x

Sbmack- I know spotting sucks.....good luck for your tww when are you testing??

Well ladies I going to attempt temping again it was a disaster last month but I feel I have to give it a proper go as I feel it is the only way to actually check for sure that I am actually ovulating!! Also thinking of getting raspberry leaf tea capsules.

Fx for all my girlies! Xx


----------



## Sbmack

R22 said:


> Ash, Yay! It's great when you see your temps rise like that. Keep it up!!
> 
> I'm 10 dpo and got the :bfn: this morning. Still spotting. I don't think this is my month. DH and I decided that if I am not prego this month we are going to hold off for a couple of months. :cry:

Sorry about the BFN....there's still hope though. Good luck on holding off the next couple of months. Don't 'they' always say it happens as soon as you stop trying. I hate 'them'. haha. It's easier said than done. Hopefully you don't need to do this and you'll get yours this month.

Brit, sorry about the long cycles...

My AF is due Saturday...waiting to test till then. I have book club tomorrow, which often turns into wine club too. I will probably nurse one glass all night so it looks like I'm not obsessing about ttc. I have a big mouth and have told a lot of friends we are ttc. I probably shouldn't have, but they have all been really supportive. When I finally do get a BFP I will just keep telling them I'm still trying for the first few months. I will have to pretend to drink wine or they will all know something is up.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## ashntony

Well 4dpo. Dh and i didnt bd on the day of o but did the 3d days before. But since we didnt atress about it too much this month i will be ok eith a bfn. Definately going ti invest in opks for december!


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! I'm just catching up with you all, I've had my nephew since Saturday. My sister had a stomach flu, and i was going to have him Wednesday through Friday and didn't want a sick baby, so in keeping him away from germs, i have him for the whole week. Very busy Auntie with him and the twins! I look at it as preparing...

Sorry about the BFN's..that one line does suck..
CD 74! Holy cow. I'm calling my dr today to see what's next since the provera didn't bring on AF. Fingers crossed it isn't serious. :/ I'm so done.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello my sweetie pies,

So I woke up with menstrual craps...and as bad as they are I wouldnt be surprised if it came on today...its due tmrw

Ok so here is my situation...my last cycle was 27 days and my luteal phase is 13 days...Based on my chart with fertility friend I ovulated on cd 11 which is early. Now bcuz the luteal phase is typically the same every month...im at 13 dpo today which means my menstrual cycle this month will be shorten by 3 days. My period is now due between tmrw or the 15th. I hate this :growlmad:


----------



## R22

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hello my sweetie pies,
> 
> So I woke up with menstrual craps...and as bad as they are I wouldnt be surprised if it came on today...its due tmrw
> 
> Ok so here is my situation...my last cycle was 27 days and my luteal phase is 13 days...Based on my chart with fertility friend I ovulated on cd 11 which is early. Now bcuz the luteal phase is typically the same every month...im at 13 dpo today which means my menstrual cycle this month will be shorten by 3 days. My period is now due between tmrw or the 15th. I hate this :growlmad:

Glam, I kind of have the same situation. My luteal phase is 13 days but I start spotting anywhere from 6 to 9 dpo. I have an appt with my Dr on Thursday and will be asking her about this.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! How are we all getting on? 

Jes- sounds like you have your hands full but practice makes perfect ;-) really hope you get this cycle of yours started I am sure the doc will have a suggestion keep us posted!

Sbmack-I know what you mean about the wine ;-) I know if I with my girlfriends they will totally think it is suspicious if I am not joining them so I think I might have to have a "bug" or something when we have get together for a couple of months if I am lucky enough to get my BFPs sometime! 

Ash- I really like opks.....I love the comfort of knowing when is best to get bd'ing! 

Glam and R22- I am really confused about my cycle too for the 2 cycles before this one my lp was only 9 days and then 10 days which I was worried was too short so this cycle I started taking vit b6 and at least with my AF starting today at 14dpo that means a longer lp from 10 days to 13 days in just 1 month of b6 which can't be bad! But NO idea how long my cycles are meant to be or when I will ovulate as I seem to get a positive opk at a different time every month but hey a longer lp is a plus surely?

Do you guys think the only way to know if you are ovulating ok is to temp? And if I can't get accurate temps is my only other choice to try and get a doc to test? Sorry for questions I just really want to do everything I can as we all do! 

Also has anyone taken either baby aspirin or raspberry tea for ttc?? I need to stop myself from google!! Aghh!! 

Goodness I just am so so grateful for my girls.....you guys are just amazing I would definitely be lost without you all !! Big hugs! X


----------



## Mookerr87

So I tested this morning and still :bfn: I'm due tomorrow so I guess will wait and see my cycles have been all over the place the pact few months, from 23 days, 32, 25, 27. So HOPEFULLY, this maca and fertilaid has straightened out the hormones here, or really screwed things up from what I read now lol Maca Good! fertilaid not so good for some people, can stop ovulation, make your cycle longer blah blah blah.

Whose all left hanging in?


----------



## ashntony

Mookerr87 said:


> So I tested this morning and still :bfn: I'm due tomorrow so I guess will wait and see my cycles have been all over the place the pact few months, from 23 days, 32, 25, 27. So HOPEFULLY, this maca and fertilaid has straightened out the hormones here, or really screwed things up from what I read now lol Maca Good! fertilaid not so good for some people, can stop ovulation, make your cycle longer blah blah blah.
> 
> Whose all left hanging in?

I am until the 26th again! My cycles are usually all over the place when I have highest stress! But this month and last month I have tried to be more laid back! I was thinking about fetilaid but now that I saw this I think I will avoid it! Well good luck!


----------



## Sbmack

Twinkle, I have the same question about ovulation. Is temping the only way to know if you are? My doc says not to bother bc so few ppl do it right that it's not really accurate and it just causes stress. Also, I haven't heard anything about baby aspirin. I have heard that green tea is good though. I'm going to try and ween myself off coffee and switch. 

Monomer, so sorry about the BFN!! Why would fertalaid stop Ovulation?

I was also thinking of ordering some fertalaid....and some zinc for my husband.


----------



## Mookerr87

Sbmack said:


> Twinkle, I have the same question about ovulation. Is temping the only way to know if you are? My doc says not to bother bc so few ppl do it right that it's not really accurate and it just causes stress. Also, I haven't heard anything about baby aspirin. I have heard that green tea is good though. I'm going to try and ween myself off coffee and switch.
> 
> Monomer, so sorry about the BFN!! Why would fertalaid stop Ovulation?
> 
> I was also thinking of ordering some fertalaid....and some zinc for my husband.

So fertilaid is suppose to be like a prenatal with the added features of vitex, red clover ect. Features that are suppose to help produce naturally healthy follices ovulate, and make it a happy uterus for a bean to stick lol probably more features but those are the three I remember. Women who were using ovulation strips which I'm not, a few were saying they didn't ovulate while taking it. I'm doubting that I didn't, But it's period day and no AF. I tested last night again, and negative. I have one test left and I'm holding out till Wednesday-> I do like the fertilaid though, and the fertilcm. I Found that while taking these products my acne insanely reduced to mere blemishes on my cheeks which I can handle, my skin looked healthier, and the cm I was getting was amazing, my cm right now is still creamy sticky texture<- sorry tmi, you can also take the maca with both the products above and it has an enhancing feature, stimulating ovulation healthy folis ect. even hubby can take the Maca and it ups the libdo, makes his swimmers stronger & faster cause it's an energy boost, so it's like sperm on roids lol. Anyways ladies I gotta get my shit together and get ready for work. Been sitting here reading trying to catch up. Have a great day everyone


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> So I tested this morning and still :bfn: I'm due tomorrow so I guess will wait and see my cycles have been all over the place the pact few months, from 23 days, 32, 25, 27. So HOPEFULLY, this maca and fertilaid has straightened out the hormones here, or really screwed things up from what I read now lol Maca Good! fertilaid not so good for some people, can stop ovulation, make your cycle longer blah blah blah.
> 
> Whose all left hanging in?

sorri about ur bfn:-( but remember ur not out intill the :witch: shows!!! when i was ttc i had got some fertilaid too but then i read alot of bad things about it! so therefore i stop it right away because i didnt wanna take the chances of something bad happen you know it was already bad enough that i was having trouble as it is:-/!!! 

has anyone tried just taken *PRENATALS*?! i really think thats what did the trick for me, i started taken them the end of may & got my bfp on 10/25 and my midwife said that prenatals can be some of the best things when ttc i was told that taken them 3months before trying can really help well of course i just kept taken them & trying neways and you know i seen the differents that they were doing my skin never looked so good my hair never been so long or my finger nails im telling u ladies go get u some prenatals ASAP who here is taken prenatals?!


----------



## R22

I've been taking prenatals since January :growlmad: so not a believer that it helps get you pregnant but I do believe it helps prepare for the sticky bean and prevents a tubal preg. and other stuff. (Cant think of it).

I do not know if temp-ing is the only way to know if you ovulated but it does help. I love watching my temps and don't stress about it but I do think people get carried away. As long as you do it the same time every morning and before you do anything else you should get pretty accurate results. Also, it helps when you meet with your Dr. You have something to show them so they can see how your cycles are going. And Fertility Friends lets you enter in notes/symptoms so you do not have to try to remember everything when you talk to your Dr. (like a journal if you want to use it that way).


----------



## brit3435

CD10 today and starting OPKs! I'm taking Maca, Fish oil (for Cm), royal jelly (for cm) and primerose oil (for cm) I'm also taking green tea and I stopped drinking pop completely. I hope this is our month! Good luck to anyone still in the game!


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle, I have the same question about ovulation. Is temping the only way to know if you are? My doc says not to bother bc so few ppl do it right that it's not really accurate and it just causes stress. Also, I haven't heard anything about baby aspirin. I have heard that green tea is good though. I'm going to try and ween myself off coffee and switch.
> 
> Monomer, so sorry about the BFN!! Why would fertalaid stop Ovulation?
> 
> I was also thinking of ordering some fertalaid....and some zinc for my husband.
> 
> So fertilaid is suppose to be like a prenatal with the added features of vitex, red clover ect. Features that are suppose to help produce naturally healthy follices ovulate, and make it a happy uterus for a bean to stick lol probably more features but those are the three I remember. Women who were using ovulation strips which I'm not, a few were saying they didn't ovulate while taking it. I'm doubting that I didn't, But it's period day and no AF. I tested last night again, and negative. I have one test left and I'm holding out till Wednesday-> I do like the fertilaid though, and the fertilcm. I Found that while taking these products my acne insanely reduced to mere blemishes on my cheeks which I can handle, my skin looked healthier, and the cm I was getting was amazing, my cm right now is still creamy sticky texture<- sorry tmi, you can also take the maca with both the products above and it has an enhancing feature, stimulating ovulation healthy folis ect. even hubby can take the Maca and it ups the libdo, makes his swimmers stronger & faster cause it's an energy boost, so it's like sperm on roids lol. Anyways ladies I gotta get my shit together and get ready for work. Been sitting here reading trying to catch up. Have a great day everyoneClick to expand...

idk how but i skip right pass this lol so ive been reading everything and i do think ur right i dont think it will stop "O" but u see i got scared and stop asap but im really happy that its helping u out i really hope u get ur :bfp: wed!!!!!! like i said ur not out intill the :witch: shows so my fingers and my toes haha are crossed hoping that she dont SHOW and that this is it for u


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys what a day! Still working at 11.30 is not fun! :-(

Hope we are all well! All the info here is just fab!

R22- about temping my problem is that I set my alarm for 6.15 am but I always wake up throughout the night several times before my alarm so I guess my question is, is there any point in me temping ?! Can I still get an accurate reading? 

How are we all tonight? Xx


----------



## brit3435

Twinkletoe- I also wake up several times during the night (I wake up anytime I hear my toddler fuss or talk in her sleep lol) and I just temp in the middle of the night if I have been asleep for at least 3 hours. It doesn't seem to effect my temperature very much, I can still easily detect ovulation since my bbt will raise almost an entire degree.


----------



## R22

Twinkle I also wake up in the middle of the night. Lately, I have been waking up about 30 minutes before my alarm and just try to go back to sleep and still take my temp at my usual time. My chart still looks pretty accurate. But if you are ok not temping than dont give in to the pressure. :drunk:


----------



## ilovehim91810

brit3435 said:


> Twinkletoe- I also wake up several times during the night (I wake up anytime I hear my toddler fuss or talk in her sleep lol) and I just temp in the middle of the night if I have been asleep for at least 3 hours. It doesn't seem to effect my temperature very much, I can still easily detect ovulation since my bbt will raise almost an entire degree.

i wake up in the middle of the night too whenever i hear my son but u see he has asmtha so im aways scared when he all stopped up and coughing he gonna stop breathing i still got a baby montior in his room! i even sleep next time to him when he sounds real bad or dh sleeps in the bed with him or i let him crawl in bed with us but he really like sleeping by himself lol im like u dont wanna sleep with MOMMIE no mommie u and daddy got ur own bed :-(


----------



## ilovehim91810

R22 said:


> I've been taking prenatals since January :growlmad: so not a believer that it helps get you pregnant but I do believe it helps prepare for the sticky bean and prevents a tubal preg. and other stuff. (Cant think of it).
> 
> I do not know if temp-ing is the only way to know if you ovulated but it does help. I love watching my temps and don't stress about it but I do think people get carried away. As long as you do it the same time every morning and before you do anything else you should get pretty accurate results. Also, it helps when you meet with your Dr. You have something to show them so they can see how your cycles are going. And Fertility Friends lets you enter in notes/symptoms so you do not have to try to remember everything when you talk to your Dr. (like a journal if you want to use it that way).

sorry your not a stronge believer for the prenatals!! you know i think everything works different for everyone as were not all the sames and neither our are bodys! has nebody ever thought about trying one of those montiors that help track ovulating and can actually confirm it?! i read about this one call cue or something like that and u can rent it for as low as $20 a month


----------



## ilovehim91810

ovacue!! its called ovacue ive read alot of great stuff about it and u cant rent it or buy it and it actually confirms the big O!


----------



## ashntony

*Well I have found out that the so called "symptoms" I have had the last couple of months are all related to my ovulation. Like nausea, frequent urination, and the metallic taste... However this temping has taught me when I o which is around CD16. Which gives me a 14-17 day luteal phase! Which makes me happy because at least I do not have to worry about how to lengthen it. Other than that I am going to keep telling myself to not get overexcited and to not blow things out of proportion because stressing is not going to help!!!! Well i suppose the only other thing to state is that I am on CD 22 and 6 dpo! 11 days left until testing! Good Luck too you ladies!*


----------



## ilovehim91810

ashntony said:


> *Well I have found out that the so called "symptoms" I have had the last couple of months are all related to my ovulation. Like nausea, frequent urination, and the metallic taste... However this temping has taught me when I o which is around CD16. Which gives me a 14-17 day luteal phase! Which makes me happy because at least I do not have to worry about how to lengthen it. Other than that I am going to keep telling myself to not get overexcited and to not blow things out of proportion because stressing is not going to help!!!! Well i suppose the only other thing to state is that I am on CD 22 and 6 dpo! 11 days left until testing! Good Luck too you ladies!*

that is s0 good to hear:thumbup: i really hope u get your :bfp: maybe u can test in 4-6days and even get it :happydance: sending lots and lots of baby :dust: your way!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ilovehim91810

i found my sons ultrasound pictures and i wanted to share them with you all i thought i lost them when i moved but i found them the other day all packed up im so happy







im actually waiting to go to the doctors now and i will be getting a paper to make a appointment for my first scan for this jelly bean


----------



## R22

Yay Ash! Glad to hear it! Finally have my Dr. appt today. Cant wait to finally talk to her. (It took me 3 months to get this appt). :)


----------



## Sbmack

Mookerr87 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> Twinkle, I have the same question about ovulation. Is temping the only way to know if you are? My doc says not to bother bc so few ppl do it right that it's not really accurate and it just causes stress. Also, I haven't heard anything about baby aspirin. I have heard that green tea is good though. I'm going to try and ween myself off coffee and switch.
> 
> Monomer, so sorry about the BFN!! Why would fertalaid stop Ovulation?
> 
> I was also thinking of ordering some fertalaid....and some zinc for my husband.
> 
> So fertilaid is suppose to be like a prenatal with the added features of vitex, red clover ect. Features that are suppose to help produce naturally healthy follices ovulate, and make it a happy uterus for a bean to stick lol probably more features but those are the three I remember. Women who were using ovulation strips which I'm not, a few were saying they didn't ovulate while taking it. I'm doubting that I didn't, But it's period day and no AF. I tested last night again, and negative. I have one test left and I'm holding out till Wednesday-> I do like the fertilaid though, and the fertilcm. I Found that while taking these products my acne insanely reduced to mere blemishes on my cheeks which I can handle, my skin looked healthier, and the cm I was getting was amazing, my cm right now is still creamy sticky texture<- sorry tmi, you can also take the maca with both the products above and it has an enhancing feature, stimulating ovulation healthy folis ect. even hubby can take the Maca and it ups the libdo, makes his swimmers stronger & faster cause it's an energy boost, so it's like sperm on roids lol. Anyways ladies I gotta get my shit together and get ready for work. Been sitting here reading trying to catch up. Have a great day everyoneClick to expand...

Thanks, Mooker. I just re-read my post and my iPad autocorrected your handle to monomer haha. I hope you get your BFP! 

I started spotting last night so I think I'm out :(

Ash, good to hear everything is in order.


----------



## Sbmack

Ilovehim, hope your scan went well!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

r22- im so happy that u finally got ur dr appointment it really sucks having to wait so long when youve already been waiting so long u know hope all goes well :dust:

sbmack- remember ur not out intill the :witch: show maybe the spotting is a good sign maybe af wont show:-/!!! best of luck to u and thank u i really hope it goes all well too because it took us 2yrs for this fingers cross


----------



## ashntony

R22 said:


> Yay Ash! Glad to hear it! Finally have my Dr. appt today. Cant wait to finally talk to her. (It took me 3 months to get this appt). :)

Thanks and good luck! I hope you find something out!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies!

Thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow anyone else agree?!?! 

Ash- good luck with the rest of your tww!! That's great you have worked out your ovulation with temping! I am really going to try this month!

Ilovehim- your pics are just adorable!! Can't wait to see your new ones of this little bean!! I am so pleased you found them! I know what you mean loosing things when you move we have just moved house and I can't find anything I want!!! Grrr! ;-)

R22- that's fab about your appointment, have you got your list of qu's to ask?

Sbmack- really hope your not out, so so many posts of ladies spotting and getting their BFPs so pma !! Fx for you hun! 

Well I am fully stocked up and just patiently awaiting cd 8 (cd 3 today) so that we can start smep!  going to start temping tomorrow to try and see my ovulation I don't know why but I am just so worried that I don't ovulate. Thanks for all the tips about temping ladies I guess I will just temp every morning for the next few weeks and see if anything makes sense!

Making a Thai red curry tonight and am about to burn the chicken so better go tend to it!  chat later! Xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I joined this thread a few months ago and then, we decided to NTNP for a few cycles. Well, we NTNP'd for 2 cycles and I got the chance to go to the States so I ordered OPK and HPT strips while there. This cycle we are full blown TTC with SMEP. I am CD8 and our anniversary falls right in the middle of my feertile days. Hopefully this will bring us luck. If not, we will NTNP in December. Then, in January I will have an HSg done. Where we go from there depends on the results. It will either be IUI or IVF.

Good luck to all thee ladies testing in the next few days.

:hugs:


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow anyone else agree?!?!
> 
> Ash- good luck with the rest of your tww!! That's great you have worked out your ovulation with temping! I am really going to try this month!
> 
> Ilovehim- your pics are just adorable!! Can't wait to see your new ones of this little bean!! I am so pleased you found them! I know what you mean loosing things when you move we have just moved house and I can't find anything I want!!! Grrr! ;-)
> 
> R22- that's fab about your appointment, have you got your list of qu's to ask?
> 
> Sbmack- really hope your not out, so so many posts of ladies spotting and getting their BFPs so pma !! Fx for you hun!
> 
> Well I am fully stocked up and just patiently awaiting cd 8 (cd 3 today) so that we can start smep!  going to start temping tomorrow to try and see my ovulation I don't know why but I am just so worried that I don't ovulate. Thanks for all the tips about temping ladies I guess I will just temp every morning for the next few weeks and see if anything makes sense!
> 
> Making a Thai red curry tonight and am about to burn the chicken so better go tend to it!  chat later! Xx

Same here Twinkle! I was so afraid I wasn't ovulating! However now that I am comparing my symptoms and my temps for when I "o" it all makses sense! The progestoren levels cause my nausea and metallic taste after my "o" every month!


----------



## jeslyn

Happy Friday ladies! I am one happy lady today! My nephew goes home and i can finally clean my floors, and sleep through the night! He had a tummy bug that didn't mix well with a diaper rash :/ The snuggles were excellent , however, I'm not looking forward to the new baby up all nights all over again. It will be nice that I have help this time around. I was single when the twins were born, sleep deprived, and would've been deemed clinically insane for the first few months! I'm not sure how i did it all these years, but they are perfect! Off to call doctor..i completely forgot all week. I'm not counting my cycle days anymore, just looking forward to day one again.


----------



## jeslyn

Anyone testing this weekend or next week?


----------



## brit3435

Jeslyn- I have no idea how you did it with twins all by yourself! Dh and I thought we were going crazy with just our daughter and he had the first 10 days off after she was born! She was born a month early and had reflux so it was a bit more difficult but still...there were two of us and one of her! 

Where is everyone at in their cycles? Anyone left to test besides Ash :dust: or are we all waiting to O now? I'm on cycle day 12, negative OPK this morning but I started spotting last night and still am this morning. The last time I spotted before O I didn't O until CD 35 so I REALLY hope that isn't the case this month!


----------



## Mookerr87

Well I'm Out she finally showed today, Kind of a bummer I went had a beta HCG done yesterday lol Gues that was a waste of blood. So how's everyone this evening? do we still have testers this month?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys so nice to hear from you all!! 

Hey Galvanbaby good to see you again! Hubbie and I going to try smep this month for the first time . Cd 4 for me today so a few more days before starting!! Goodluck giving it a go! Hopefully the anniversary will bring you luck ! 

Ash that's great that you def know you ovulate! Never heard of ovulation symptoms good to know! 

Jes you did amazingly! Can't believe you did that with twins! One more will be a breeze to you! My wee niece age 3 is coming on Tuesday for 10 days as my sister goes to Mexico so will be busy busy but so excited to have her!

Brit I just waiting to "o" now too, cd 4 for me. Last month got a positive opk on cd 13 but we shall see what this month brings! We starting smep cd 8 anyway to cover ourselves! ;-) hope you ovulate soon Hun! Fx! 

Hey mooker so sorry you are out :-( have you an hubbie decided on what you are doing next cycle? 

I am off to my mums to paint some old bedroom furniture to try and make it presentable for our new house! Chat later ladies! Xxx


----------



## ashntony

Im soooo sorry mooker!!! Well for me i just woke up at 430am with an awful wave of nausea.... i was dead asleep and it was so bad it woke me up! The only other time i have had that is when i have had.one too many...... but i dnt drink.during the tww so i have no idea what caused it!


----------



## Sbmack

Still no AF. It's supposed to come today. My spotting stopped yesterday. Seems strange. I did test yesterday (BFN). I'm just hoping my periods are getting a little longer than 25 days and that my lp is increasing. 

Twinkle, good luck with SMEP. 

Sorry about the witch Mooker. 

Ash, I have waves of nasuea around O. 

Jeslyn, raising twins alone must have been so exhausting! This next kid will be a breeze :)

Good luck Galvan.


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> Well I'm Out she finally showed today, Kind of a bummer I went had a beta HCG done yesterday lol Gues that was a waste of blood. So how's everyone this evening? do we still have testers this month?

so sorri to hear the :witch: got you mooker!! i think you should relax keep busy and just have lots and lots of sex without temping charting opks or whatever you do, do!!!this month and see what happen:hugs: good luck ill be praying for you and the rest of the ladies.

i go for my scan on monday,we should be able to see jelly belly real good cause ill be 7w 1d on monday!
you know its crazy how time is flying by already im apart of this thread for called july sunbeams and we are already getting woman due at the end of july its crazy and then their will be aug babys?!?! im fingers and toes will be crossed for you but im telling u just try not to keep track of nething just relax clear you mind,heck maybe read a good book ,rent some movies turn on the sexy music and dance the night away in ur living room haha:hugs: i know you can do it girl


----------



## ilovehim91810

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> Thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow anyone else agree?!?!
> 
> Ash- good luck with the rest of your tww!! That's great you have worked out your ovulation with temping! I am really going to try this month!
> 
> Ilovehim- your pics are just adorable!! Can't wait to see your new ones of this little bean!! I am so pleased you found them! I know what you mean loosing things when you move we have just moved house and I can't find anything I want!!! Grrr! ;-)
> 
> R22- that's fab about your appointment, have you got your list of qu's to ask?
> 
> Sbmack- really hope your not out, so so many posts of ladies spotting and getting their BFPs so pma !! Fx for you hun!
> 
> Well I am fully stocked up and just patiently awaiting cd 8 (cd 3 today) so that we can start smep!  going to start temping tomorrow to try and see my ovulation I don't know why but I am just so worried that I don't ovulate. Thanks for all the tips about temping ladies I guess I will just temp every morning for the next few weeks and see if anything makes sense!
> 
> Making a Thai red curry tonight and am about to burn the chicken so better go tend to it!  chat later! Xx



thanks twinkle i still can't get over that i found them all packed up because i really thought that all of his baby stuff was gone,you know i dont even care that i lost my clothes or body sprays or none of the other stuff cause u know i can buy all that stuff again but his baby pictures,baby book,and everything else well ill never be able to ever get those memorys back again i mean i saved my pregnancy test the little hat they put on him in the hospital just it all so finding that little bit of stuff just made me the happiest person in the world<3 i go monday at 2pm for my scan and ill be 7w 1d so we should be able to see our little jelly belly realli good i cant wait!! best of luck to you like i was telling mooker you should just relax and have lots and lots of sex but u know try not to use anything this month and see what happens:hugs: good luck


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, I hope you're all having an awesome weekend! Sorry about the witch Mooker :/ I hope she stays away til the end of next year for you! I'm glad you found your little man stuff i love him. It really is the little things in life. fingers crossed for ash's nausea! I hope its one of many awesome symptoms for you. 
I'm getting pretty to go celebrate an early Thanksgiving at my sisters home. Were doing it early so we can all go to a football game Thursday. Hooray for American traditions! Lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hey, ladies. What do you think? Is this a positive OPK at the bottom?
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0196.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brit3435

Galvan- My OPK test looked just like yours today, and I'm taking mine as a negative. Last month I took it as a positive and didn't actually ovulate until 6 days later and the OPK test line was actually darker than the control line so it was really obvious that it was a positive.


----------



## GalvanBaby

This is my first month using OPKs so I am confused. What I thought was my normal O day is tomorrow, but I guess I may have been wrong.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys! Hope we all had a lovely weekend boo for Monday mornings! :-(

Jes- hope you enjoyed your early thanksgiving! Sounds like lots of fun I just love family times at the holidays!

Hi Galvanbaby- I was always confused about what was actually a positive opk so I got clear blue digitals at the advice of the lovely ladies here- I use the Internet cheapies until it looks almost positive then I use the digitals as well for next few days until I get a smiley face that way I know when to bd!! I am going to start my cheapie opks from tomorrow (cd8) just to be sure as i never really know when I "o"! Fx that you get your positive tomorrow.....x

I am just looking forward to getting down to bd'ing this month! And really hoping for a wee Christmas surprise for all of us!!  x


----------



## ashntony

I am so sorry Mooker that the witch got you! I think I will be with you in the next few days! Well 4 days until tsting... I have a feeling that my AF is on her way because I have no unusual symptoms... However I am okay with that because it will =appen with time. There are women on this site that have been trying for 2+ years. I can wait a few months! DH and I have decided that we need to buy a new themometer and opks for December!


----------



## Mookerr87

I think were just going to use the wait and see method, I'm going to keep taking my Fertilaid and Fertilcm, I paid for it why waste it lol. I feel that I'm putting to much pressure on myself at this point. SO just going to relax, enjoy the kids, and hubby, and if it happens it happens. If it doesn't it wasn't meant to kind of perspective. Not going to POAS period until I missed it for sure. Stickin pregnancy tests companies have a good portion of my pay cheque for sure. I was just so bummed out cause I thought that even if the fertiliy supplements didn't work, that hubby hanging me by my ankles would have worked for sure lmfao. Well ladies I hope your all having an amazing day and looking forward to a great work week!


----------



## brit3435

Mooker- sorry AF got you, I know how much of a bummer that is and I'm totally with you on the if its meant to be it will be attitude. I thought as soon as we started trying to get pregnant we would be, because we were tta when we accidently got pregnant with dd. So yeah, I'm starting to think that she was meant to be so it didn't matter that we weren't ttc she came anyway. 

CD 15 for me and no sign of O. My OPK was almost positive today, but it always looks like that around this time and then I don't end up Oing until CD 29 or later. Since I've been tracking my cycles I've Oed on CD 34, 20, and 29. I'm wondering if this could be a symptom of PCOS?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hi ladies.

sry I've been MIA. Been trying not to SS and obsess. My first nephew was born a week ago! Baby Jordan is doing great! My little brothers wife is in the hospital now at 6 cm dialated.. Baby Kayden will be here before the day is out!! 

I thought we had a good chance this last cycle because we BD'd SOOO MUCH the day before and the day of O... :( But it was a fail. 

I'm on CD 2 now.. and she's here full on Armagedon style! Bitch.. On to TTC #1 Cycle: 34 :( 

It sucks.. and its way depressing.. almost 3 yrs ttc #1. Thats another reason I don't hop on much.. because when I'm on here.. the only thing I think about is TTC.. theres got to be something wrong with me or him or both.. Its just not making sense.. 

But the good news is.. with our two pups and life and everything.. we keep our minds busy. OH feels bad because he thinks it's him... and I feel bad because I think its me.. Once we're in our ideal financial situation.. we're going to start getting tests done. 

Idk.. I'm pretty sensitive to the world around me.. (if that makes any sense.. Look up Being Empathic :haha: I know it sounds silly) but I just have a feeling that my year is when I'm 27.. which is still 2.5 yrs from now.. Thats just the age that comes to me when I think about it... 

So for now it's just me and hubz, my pups, family, my new nephews, and friends to keep me busy till God blesses us. And if not.. then we're going to look in to adoption. thats still 10 years down the road though.. so fx'd tight. 

I promise I'll check in more often. Love you ladies.. and thanks for listening to my depressing rant. 

On the flip-side. OH bought me a new smartphone (I was just using a basic one before) so I'm back to having fun with this thing!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys how are we all tonight. 

Mooker- really hope not stressing will be good for you and hubbie.......I know so many people who just got pregnant when they stopped actively ttc I really hope it happens for you guys.....you have fun with your lovely wee family in the mean time! X

Brit- I'm not sure about PCOS but that does seem really irregular.......have you asked your doc at all about your cycles? Hopefully you get that positive in the next few days! 

Loves- so good to hear from you.....exciting times with the new babies!  so cute when they are so tiny! I am so sorry the horrible witch showed......but new cycle new hope.......2.5 years that is some exact feeling!  I never really had an age in my head I just know we want a baba now so badly. And if you can't rant here where can you rant? Xx

Think we need some happiness and good Feeling on this thread this week to get us all ready to go with next cycle(fx still for you ash of course!)......such a fabulous bunch of girlies who deserve pretty BFPs!! Xx

Cd 7 for me starting opks tomorrow my wee niece is coming for 10 days when my sis goes to Mexico tomorrow so I am worried about being able to bd!! ;-) but will try and be creative and quickies might be the only way to go! ;-) not used to having children in the house when bd'ing is needed...... I am sure some of you who are already a mummy are pros !! ;-) 

Xxx


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle- Yeah Bding with little ones was a huge adjustment. Its so much harder when you have to wait to bd until naptime or bedtime! I'm sure you will still get in enough to get that BFP though!

Good luck prepping those eggies ladies!

And fx for you Ash!


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks Brit! Will give it a good go!! ;-) really hoping for a Christmas wish for all of my girlies xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Hope we are ok guys I know we are all feeling a wee bit down at the mo but really hope we can keep each other going......no cd 8 smep for us hubbie is sick ! :-( I will try for cd 9 instead! Hugs to all my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## ashntony

Welcome back Loves! Well ladies tomorrow I am going to go and get tampons, chocolate, a new BBT themometer, opks, and :wine:! I want to try pre seed but I have heaard a lot of people say it is more like wet cement! Ladies what are your veiws?

Also ladies I heard that folic acid was good for the man and woman... it can bump up the quality of sperm as well as bboost his chances of becoming a father... Have you ladies tried this yet?

Other than that I have not started spotting yet which is weird since I usually do a few days before. Or rather that is what has happened in my other cycles! Well maybe my bidy is just getting back into the swing of things!:happydance: Oh happy days finally! I have no regrets about quitting my job that threw my body out of whack! before I put my two weeks in I had not had AF for 3 months! Now she visits without failure! 

:hugs: to the ladies who AF got and :thumbup: to the ladies who are still hanging in there!

:dust:
:dust: 

Well other than that ladies since Thanksgiving is on Thrusday DH and I are going out this weekend and buying our first Christmas decorations!!!! Whoo hoo!!! :xmas16:


----------



## ilovehim91810

Mookerr87 said:


> I think were just going to use the wait and see method, I'm going to keep taking my Fertilaid and Fertilcm, I paid for it why waste it lol. I feel that I'm putting to much pressure on myself at this point. SO just going to relax, enjoy the kids, and hubby, and if it happens it happens. If it doesn't it wasn't meant to kind of perspective. Not going to POAS period until I missed it for sure. Stickin pregnancy tests companies have a good portion of my pay cheque for sure. I was just so bummed out cause I thought that even if the fertiliy supplements didn't work, that hubby hanging me by my ankles would have worked for sure lmfao. Well ladies I hope your all having an amazing day and looking forward to a great work week!

hey mook,
im so sorry to see that your bum out but i know how you feel!! i also kept buying all the fertiliy supplements opks preseed thinking that it all for sure was going to work for me too:wacko:you know reading all the succes stories that everyone was getting from using them products gave me hope that maybe just maybe they would do the same for me.
it was just no use tho month after month started to turn into a year after year thing i just couldnt take it anymore,i know ive told u this 10000times but the month i kept busy relax and only poas when i really thought i could be is when it happen!!! and you know what i actually wasnt even about to keep testing at first because i got my bfp on the 25th but i took a test on the 23rd and it was NO. we all know that ttc is very stressful and hard, you know who ever thought that the thing that woman are suppost to be able to do can be so HARD:nope: not only that but the holidays are a stressful time too!!
i really think you are making a good choice by doing this because you know what i really feel like this could work for you & im really praying with everything in me that you do get your :bfp: as well as im praying for everyone else!!
you know what i realized is that when i was using opks idk what was really going on after AF was over i would start testing about 6days after she came and you know i would have neg test but then once id get my positive the test would actually stay POSITIVE i mean i remember the day AF came i had did a opk and it came back both lines darks as the day,you know its like this we stop doing the opks when we think we are getting our positives so now its like i wonder if they'd keep showing up positive?! i mean i know mine did because i just couldnt pin point when i was "Oing" i mean its just crazy!!!
but what you should do is KEEP BDING EVERY CHANCE YOU GET!!! i mean do it every day if you can,then find something that you enjoy that can keep your mind off of everything like when what i did was i join the pta at my son school i put lots of lights up and stuff for halloween,i had even sign up for some extra classes and of course me and DH were having SEX like CRAZY i wanna say probably every single DAY!!! but i wish you the best of luck and feel free to inbox me anytime you would like im always here to LISTEN im a very good listener my friends call me their dr phil:hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust:dust:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeslyn

Hi Ladies! So, I saw my dr today, and she prescribed me a pack of birth control pills to maybe get things back in order? I'm not sure how much sense it makes, but she said it can help to regulate. I'm definately out for this year :/ Kindof sad thinking of it this way. When I told my honey, he comes home from the pharmacy with the pills, a bottle of my favorite whiskey & lime juice, and an amazon card for new kindle books :) Im looking forward to Friday when kids are at my moms to make my favorite shooters! 

Twinkle, im not sure how old your neice is, but we sneak away to "do laundry" sometimes for quickies :) Its fun coming up with ways to sneak away. He called me downstairs once to bring his toolbag when we had friends over. One of his friends asked if there was a leak when we went back upstairs..lol


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello my loves,

How are u ladies. good i hope. Well im on cd6. This ttc is getting really boring i think im a stop. Anywho im preparing for thanksgiving. Getting some cakes baked, thats my job. My mom does the major cooking. What r u ladies plans for the holiday?


----------



## twinkletoe

Jes- your hubbie is so so sweet! And really hope the pill will regulate it all for you it must be so so annoying . Exciting about tonight and the shooters !  how do you make them??

How was everyone's thanks giving?! I was very jealous over here in Ireland with all that yummy food and fun going on over there! 

Any news Ash?? I have started using preseed and hubbie and I both LOVE it! Feels so natural not like cement at all and not sticky at all and the applicators are so easy to use they are just like tampons (a bit weird but easy)  

Ok so to add to the "how do you bd with kiddies in the house" ( thank you for all your tips ladies, love the laundry tip!)hubbie is sick! :-( he been off work wed thurs and today ......really wanted to start bd'ing at the LATEST tonight as I am cd11 and got my +opk last cycle at cd 13 and wanted to get a jump start this cycle but I guess it's not to be :-( 

My little niece (age 3) is certainly keeping me occupied anyway! Hope we all have a lovely Friday ladies.....any plans for weekend ?? Xx


----------



## brit3435

Hey ladies! I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! Did anyone go shopping for Black Friday? My sisters and I went to Walmart when it opened last night and we got everything we wanted, which was mostly toys for dd. I need all 3 of my sisters so we can put some moves on the other shoppers, they didn't know what hit them! :haha:

On a very positive note (literally) I got my first positive OPK late last night! We bded yesterday morning during dds nap, but I didn't lay down after or anything b/c I was busy making stuff for Thanksgiving, so I told dh we would have to bd again last night just in case I Oed today while he was at work, and luckily he didn't mind and was up for it :winkwink: So we used preseed last night, and I took some advice from you Mooker and had hubby hold me upside down for a couple seconds just to be sure! I also used Mucinex about an hour before bd bc its supposed to thin out your cm to make it more sperm friendly. I hope this is our month! This morning CD 19 and my temp is the lowest its been for 2 months, so I'm hoping that means today is O day! 

Where is everyone in their cycles? Twinkle, you need to tell dh to just suck it up whether he feels like bding or not (haha just kidding) I hope he feels better soon! Jes- I hope the bc works for you, I think bc helped regulate me as well, I conceived dd right off of bc. Ash- did you test yet?


----------



## ashntony

Didn't test yet! I am holding out this month until test day! I am on CD30 today and 14dpo! I spotted a little after bding yesteday but it stopped shortly after. No spotting since! Which is strange because I usually start a couple of days before AF! No signs of my AF yet either! I have done so well on not symptom spotting or stressing over my AF showing up! I am excited to test this month and have my fingers crossed! I have 2 more days until I can test and I plan to hold out!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,

how was everyones thanksgiving?! mine was good i have alot to be thankful for this year!!
i was so worn out by the time i was done cooking tho that i didnt even want to eat i just wanted to get a shower & go to bed plus i wasnt feeling so good yesterday and all of the smells mixed together didnt help neither even thou the food was so0o0 yummy i think ive ate more today then yesterday for sure but now im not feeling so hot again:wacko:.
DH. Dh dad & he oldest son went off Hunting for the weekend,i really miss him especially since i dont feel good but its nice having some peace & quit around here my son is at my grandmothers for the weekend too which is good for me but i still gotta take him to bowling tomorrow..which im fine with because i love watching him and not only that but its back to MEE-MAWS afterward YAY!!
You all know that Dh ex actually ask me if the other kids could come stay with me this weekend?!?! because she WANTS TO GO TO THE BAR,i normal would because the kids tell me all the time how much they hate being with her:-/ kinda sad that her own kids don't even wanna live with her but she won't let them move in with us:-/ probably because then she wouldnt get her CHECK every month its very very sad but i need a break this weekend & with dh not here to help its just not good for me....maybe i'll pick them up for alittle while sunday and take them to the park then they can stay the night because dh comes home sunday!! sorri ladies i get carry away
i went for my first scan last week the teach was so rude and STUPID she didnt let me see the scan once or hear the heartbeat or nothing but i did mangent to get this one picture


jelly is measuring alittle behind but im sure when i go for the 12week baby will have caught up by then had the same thing happen with my son so im not to worried as long as everything is A ok by july!


----------



## ilovehim91810

ashntony said:


> Didn't test yet! I am holding out this month until test day! I am on CD30 today and 14dpo! I spotted a little after bding yesteday but it stopped shortly after. No spotting since! Which is strange because I usually start a couple of days before AF! No signs of my AF yet either! I have done so well on not symptom spotting or stressing over my AF showing up! I am excited to test this month and have my fingers crossed! I have 2 more days until I can test and I plan to hold out!

sending u lots and lots of :dust: hoping that u get ur :bfp:!!!!


----------



## ashntony

Thanks! CD31! 15dpo! The last 3 days my temp has not dropped below 97.5! Plus still no spotting! And I have 1 day until testing! So I don't know if I should test tomorrow or wait until I am 18dpo which would be CD 35... Well I think I will have DH take me to go get a test later and I will give it a shot in the morning tomorrow! I am not holding my breath though! Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP but telling my brain that it is going to be a BFN... lol Well here is to the last day of my TWW!

However if I do get a BFP it would be a great early Christmas present! hint hint mr. stork and santa!  Ladies which would be a better test to get a First Response or a Clear blue?


----------



## ilovehim91810

ashntony said:


> Thanks! CD31! 15dpo! The last 3 days my temp has not dropped below 97.5! Plus still no spotting! And I have 1 day until testing! So I don't know if I should test tomorrow or wait until I am 18dpo which would be CD 35... Well I think I will have DH take me to go get a test later and I will give it a shot in the morning tomorrow! I am not holding my breath though! Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP but telling my brain that it is going to be a BFN... lol Well here is to the last day of my TWW!
> 
> However if I do get a BFP it would be a great early Christmas present! hint hint mr. stork and santa!  Ladies which would be a better test to get a First Response or a Clear blue?

you never know it just might be them 2lines that you have been waiting for but i know what you mean when u dont wanna get ur hopes up!!
if i were u id get first response or if u get clear blue get the digital because ive had false positives with the +- clear blue!! i personally dont trust blue dye test or believe it or not the dollar store test work pretty darn good too and there only a BUCK so you can rack up on them ive never had them give me a false positive good luck i really hope u get ur early gift:hugs:


----------



## ashntony

ilovehim91810 said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! CD31! 15dpo! The last 3 days my temp has not dropped below 97.5! Plus still no spotting! And I have 1 day until testing! So I don't know if I should test tomorrow or wait until I am 18dpo which would be CD 35... Well I think I will have DH take me to go get a test later and I will give it a shot in the morning tomorrow! I am not holding my breath though! Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP but telling my brain that it is going to be a BFN... lol Well here is to the last day of my TWW!
> 
> However if I do get a BFP it would be a great early Christmas present! hint hint mr. stork and santa!  Ladies which would be a better test to get a First Response or a Clear blue?
> 
> you never know it just might be them 2lines that you have been waiting for but i know what you mean when u dont wanna get ur hopes up!!
> if i were u id get first response or if u get clear blue get the digital because ive had false positives with the +- clear blue!! i personally dont trust blue dye test or believe it or not the dollar store test work pretty darn good too and there only a BUCK so you can rack up on them ive never had them give me a false positive good luck i really hope u get ur early gift:hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! I have done so well with not symptom obsessing and I have not been obsessing over wanting to test either! I have really tried to keep a level head as far as ttc goes! Dh has already invested in a mini van! He is ready for a family and so am I! But I will definately pick up a first response and then the dollar store one and take them with my first pee of the day! Going to keep busy all day today and hope for the best tomorrow!


----------



## ilovehim91810

ashntony said:


> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! CD31! 15dpo! The last 3 days my temp has not dropped below 97.5! Plus still no spotting! And I have 1 day until testing! So I don't know if I should test tomorrow or wait until I am 18dpo which would be CD 35... Well I think I will have DH take me to go get a test later and I will give it a shot in the morning tomorrow! I am not holding my breath though! Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP but telling my brain that it is going to be a BFN... lol Well here is to the last day of my TWW!
> 
> However if I do get a BFP it would be a great early Christmas present! hint hint mr. stork and santa!  Ladies which would be a better test to get a First Response or a Clear blue?
> 
> you never know it just might be them 2lines that you have been waiting for but i know what you mean when u dont wanna get ur hopes up!!
> if i were u id get first response or if u get clear blue get the digital because ive had false positives with the +- clear blue!! i personally dont trust blue dye test or believe it or not the dollar store test work pretty darn good too and there only a BUCK so you can rack up on them ive never had them give me a false positive good luck i really hope u get ur early gift:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I have done so well with not symptom obsessing and I have not been obsessing over wanting to test either! I have really tried to keep a level head as far as ttc goes! Dh has already invested in a mini van! He is ready for a family and so am I! But I will definately pick up a first response and then the dollar store one and take them with my first pee of the day! Going to keep busy all day today and hope for the best tomorrow!Click to expand...

That sounds like a good idea keep BUSY BUSY BUSY!!
you know the month i actually kept busy didnt do no symptom spotting or use no opk preseed or none of that is when i got my :bfp: alls me and DH did was have alot and lots of sex.
I stayed busy plus was just so laid back and relax from not stressing about when i was Oing and to make sure we BD enough around that time:wacko: and all of thee above...ya know?!?!?
and you know don't even give up right away if u get a bfn because you could have O later then you thought!! you know since i never really knew when i O even when i did use opk because after i got my first positive opk they were all positive even up to the day AF came,then plus the month of october like i said i wasnt doing nething so i didnt even have a clue and i had test october 23rd got a :bfn: then i told myself i wasnt going to test nemore because i couldnt take seeing ONE LINE anymore but something told me to take a test on the 25th and i just couldnt believe it:dance: so i really think staying busy and relax is the KEY but you know after i did add everything up right i fig out that i probably O on october 15 and just barely got my :bfp: on the 25th so i think i was 10dpo if i wouldve been tracking it!! so i really think your good to go i really HOPE this is IT for YOU especailly with it being your first  MY FINGERS & TOES ARE DOUBLE CROSSED for you and ur also in my prays :dust: :dust: :dust:dust: :dust: come on get that :bfp: lets SEE THEM 2 BEAUTIFUL LINES<3 :HUGS:


----------



## ashntony

ilovehim91810 said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovehim91810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! CD31! 15dpo! The last 3 days my temp has not dropped below 97.5! Plus still no spotting! And I have 1 day until testing! So I don't know if I should test tomorrow or wait until I am 18dpo which would be CD 35... Well I think I will have DH take me to go get a test later and I will give it a shot in the morning tomorrow! I am not holding my breath though! Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP but telling my brain that it is going to be a BFN... lol Well here is to the last day of my TWW!
> 
> However if I do get a BFP it would be a great early Christmas present! hint hint mr. stork and santa!  Ladies which would be a better test to get a First Response or a Clear blue?
> 
> you never know it just might be them 2lines that you have been waiting for but i know what you mean when u dont wanna get ur hopes up!!
> if i were u id get first response or if u get clear blue get the digital because ive had false positives with the +- clear blue!! i personally dont trust blue dye test or believe it or not the dollar store test work pretty darn good too and there only a BUCK so you can rack up on them ive never had them give me a false positive good luck i really hope u get ur early gift:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I have done so well with not symptom obsessing and I have not been obsessing over wanting to test either! I have really tried to keep a level head as far as ttc goes! Dh has already invested in a mini van! He is ready for a family and so am I! But I will definately pick up a first response and then the dollar store one and take them with my first pee of the day! Going to keep busy all day today and hope for the best tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good idea keep BUSY BUSY BUSY!!
> you know the month i actually kept busy didnt do no symptom spotting or use no opk preseed or none of that is when i got my :bfp: alls me and DH did was have alot and lots of sex.
> I stayed busy plus was just so laid back and relax from not stressing about when i was Oing and to make sure we BD enough around that time:wacko: and all of thee above...ya know?!?!?
> and you know don't even give up right away if u get a bfn because you could have O later then you thought!! you know since i never really knew when i O even when i did use opk because after i got my first positive opk they were all positive even up to the day AF came,then plus the month of october like i said i wasnt doing nething so i didnt even have a clue and i had test october 23rd got a :bfn: then i told myself i wasnt going to test nemore because i couldnt take seeing ONE LINE anymore but something told me to take a test on the 25th and i just couldnt believe it:dance: so i really think staying busy and relax is the KEY but you know after i did add everything up right i fig out that i probably O on october 15 and just barely got my :bfp: on the 25th so i think i was 10dpo if i wouldve been tracking it!! so i really think your good to go i really HOPE this is IT for YOU especailly with it being your first  MY FINGERS & TOES ARE DOUBLE CROSSED for you and ur also in my prays :dust: :dust: :dust:dust: :dust: come on get that :bfp: lets SEE THEM 2 BEAUTIFUL LINES<3 :HUGS:Click to expand...

Thanks! I know I MC in February of of 2010 but I was only a few weeks along and I wasn't TTC then!!!! But me and my DH have been obsessing since August every month was the same and my af would be late because I was stressing about it. Well last month my AF came when expected and was a normal flow because I didnt stress! I was sad but still my af was on time! This month I o'd on the 9th according to my fertility friend I also had a 16 day luteal phase! So at least I know that that is not an issue with me! Before I started my last job (I worked for the Philip's TV and DVD company) my af was on time and lasted 4-5 days every month! Now that I am getting back on track every month since I quit the stressful job I know I have a better chance of concieving!


----------



## twinkletoe

Ash-fx for you keeping an eye out to hear about your test!! Really hope this is your month! 

How are all my lovely ladies today? Well I got my +opk yesterday and my hubbie wasn't feeling well enough for bd'ing :-( so sad..... Really hope he might be able to muster up the energy for a bit of bd'ing this morning really don't want to miss out completely! Grrrrr! Not his fault but really don't want to be out for the month :-( 
Xx


----------



## ashntony

Well it was a BFN however still no sign of af


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle- Hopefully you and dh can get busy today and catch that egg!

CD 21 for me, I'm not really sure if I did in fact O or not yet. My temps are up, but I'm using a new bbt (more accurate I was just using a regular 5 second thermometer bf) so wonder if that is the difference. I did get positive OPKs on thurs night and fri morning, but the test line wasn't darker than the control but it was the same color. I think I will keep Opk testing just in case it was a false surge and we will keep bding every other day in case I'm still waiting to O! 

Ash- your not out until Af shows!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the bfn Ash. 

Twinkle, there's still time to get down to it! 

Brit, sounds like a positive OPK to me. 

I'm on cd 9. Going to listen to my dr. and just bd on cd 10,12,14 and 16 and try not to stress about it.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Sbmack said:


> Sorry about the bfn Ash.
> 
> Twinkle, there's still time to get down to it!
> 
> Brit, sounds like a positive OPK to me.
> 
> I'm on cd 9. Going to listen to my dr. and just bd on cd 10,12,14 and 16 and try not to stress about it.


Hi Sbmack,

Im doing that as well...Im on cd10 I bd today, and i plan to bd every other day. My opk was negative today which it normally is positive on day 10. I dnt knw wats going on but wateva....lol....this whole ttc is becoming very boring. I gotta a find a way to make it fun again.


----------



## ashntony

Thanks ladies! CD33 for me and no AF still! If she doesnt show by wednesday i am going to use an ept and see!


----------



## ilovehim91810

ashntony said:


> Thanks ladies! CD33 for me and no AF still! If she doesnt show by wednesday i am going to use an ept and see!

yup ash def not out yet! i have ireg cycles so its hard to tell when af really was suppost to show?!?!? like my lmp was sept 21st so when af didnt come by oct 21st i told myself i was gonna test and what happen got a BFN and kept getting one until the 25th and even on the 25th it was barely barely barely there so dont give up hold :hugs: btw i love ept u know they have digitals know?!!?


----------



## ilovehim91810

twinkletoe said:


> Ash-fx for you keeping an eye out to hear about your test!! Really hope this is your month!
> 
> How are all my lovely ladies today? Well I got my +opk yesterday and my hubbie wasn't feeling well enough for bd'ing :-( so sad..... Really hope he might be able to muster up the energy for a bit of bd'ing this morning really don't want to miss out completely! Grrrrr! Not his fault but really don't want to be out for the month :-(
> Xx

i really hope u are feeling better twinkle and i wouldnt say u are out yet at all!! me personally i dont trust opks because after i got my first positive opk id keep getting them even when i had af and i didnt have that one thing i forgot what its called but that makes u have positive opk all the time because after af they would be neg then about cd 14-16 be positive and stay that way :-/ so if i were u id get in as much bding in as u can!! because u never know maybe ur egg really drop today good luck mama:dust:


----------



## ilovehim91810

anyone ever thought of trying the ovacue?!?! u can rent it and it tell u the day that you "O" my girlfriend who been lttc for 4 1/2 yrs finally got her :bfp: using it even after failed ivfs and 3rounds of clomid


----------



## ashntony

ilovehim91810 said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! CD33 for me and no AF still! If she doesnt show by wednesday i am going to use an ept and see!
> 
> yup ash def not out yet! i have ireg cycles so its hard to tell when af really was suppost to show?!?!? like my lmp was sept 21st so when af didnt come by oct 21st i told myself i was gonna test and what happen got a BFN and kept getting one until the 25th and even on the 25th it was barely barely barely there so dont give up hold :hugs: btw i love ept u know they have digitals know?!!?Click to expand...

Really? Typically Af is around 35the days but can go until 38 days!


----------



## ashntony

Well now I wonder if I even ovulated this month! Oh sigh I wish I knew something.


----------



## brit3435

Ash- I think you Oed just by looking at your chart! Still no AF? 

CD22 for me, temps are still down, so I don't think I Oed yet. I know I will b/c I have yet to have an annovulatory month, but I'm so tired of having to wait until CD 30 to O! One cycle takes me 2 months so when I get a BFN its twice as devastating! :growlmad:


----------



## ashntony

No AF is still not here! I do not what is taking so long! LOL I usually know right off the bat but there is no change yet. I guess as long as she is not showing her hidious face I am still in the game! Hope DH and I get an early Christmas gift! I hope that if it isnt a sticky bean then that my af shows up soon! Well off to bed!


----------



## Sbmack

Glam, I hope this approach works for you! I am also using opk's, but that's it. 

Brit, sorry about the long cycles. I get frustrated because mine are on the short side at 26 days. I'm afraid my lp isn't long enough. I would not want to wait so long in between try's though. At least you know you can get preggers. Were you're cycles similar when you conceived your first? 

Ash, FX!


----------



## brit3435

Ash have you tested again yet? My lp was really long last cycle (23 days) but now I'm thinking I oed later than I thought (CD 29 instead of CD 19) so maybe that is what happened with you and it was still to early for BFP?

afm cd 23 and still no positive OPK, they are completely negative now. Yeah the only time I have a 28 day cycle is on the pill. We were tta when I got preggo with dd. I was on CD 28 and thought my period was on its way and we were safe, 9 days later BFP, 8 months later I had my beautiful baby girl! So maybe I will O in about a week, I have read things about the egg being bad quality after CD20, but dd is perfect so maybe my eggs just take a little longer to get ready :haha:


----------



## brit3435

sbmack- do you temp? Maybe you just O early like on CD12 and your lp is just fine?


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Ash have you tested again yet? My lp was really long last cycle (23 days) but now I'm thinking I oed later than I thought (CD 29 instead of CD 19) so maybe that is what happened with you and it was still to early for BFP?
> 
> afm cd 23 and still no positive OPK, they are completely negative now. Yeah the only time I have a 28 day cycle is on the pill. We were tta when I got preggo with dd. I was on CD 28 and thought my period was on its way and we were safe, 9 days later BFP, 8 months later I had my beautiful baby girl! So maybe I will O in about a week, I have read things about the egg being bad quality after CD20, but dd is perfect so maybe my eggs just take a little longer to get ready :haha:

Well now fertility friend says I didn't ovulate!!!! Ugh it makes me soooo angry! Well maybe I should try soy???? I need to do something because I have tried being patient and trying to let things happen naturally but it is not working!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi Ladies! I hope youve all had a great weekend! Im just catching up. Thanks brit for the encouragement with the BC pills :/ Hopefully they work! 
Twinkle, sorry your hubby is sick again.. that totally sucks! Anyway, the shooters are 1 part whiskey (I like Yukon Jack) to 1/2 part lime juice, shake with ice, pour, and drink! Sure helped with the no baby blues this weekend, and surprisingly I didnt have a hangover. It was nice to not worry about any little beans in there..lol

Thanksgiving was nutso, I ran rampid almost all weekend. 4 different dinners, but a lovely Friday night of just honey and I drinking ourselves silly and playing dance central on the kinect system :)


----------



## jeslyn

brit3435 said:


> Ash have you tested again yet? My lp was really long last cycle (23 days) but now I'm thinking I oed later than I thought (CD 29 instead of CD 19) so maybe that is what happened with you and it was still to early for BFP?
> 
> afm cd 23 and still no positive OPK, they are completely negative now. Yeah the only time I have a 28 day cycle is on the pill. We were tta when I got preggo with dd. I was on CD 28 and thought my period was on its way and we were safe, 9 days later BFP, 8 months later I had my beautiful baby girl! So maybe I will O in about a week, I have read things about the egg being bad quality after CD20, but dd is perfect so maybe my eggs just take a little longer to get ready :haha:

so you got preggo on the pill? or was it a cycle after taking it?


----------



## brit3435

Jes- Glad you had a good weekend! Did you ever get AF or are you just starting BC now? I got preg with dd my first full cycle off BC. I didn't O until CD 28 though. Before BC I would go months without having a period. So I do think that for some people BC actually helps them O more regularly right after going off it. I think if we had ttc in May when i went off BC this year maybe we would have conceived right away again. I think I might talk to my dr about going on the pill for a month or two if we don't conceive this month just to get things to regulate again. Hopefully it works for you, and the first month you are off BC make sure to bd alot all month long and I bet you will get your BFP!

Ash- I don't think FF is always right on O timing. Maybe you should go in for a blood test? They can test progesterone levels to see if you have ovulated yet. Keep bding too in case you havent!


----------



## ashntony

Well I am going to try and test again on Friday morning if AF doesn't show. Still have 5 days left at if I go by my longest cycle.... Hope I find something out soon!


----------



## Sbmack

brit3435 said:


> sbmack- do you temp? Maybe you just O early like on CD12 and your lp is just fine?

I don't temp, but I do use OKP's. I'm on CD 12 today, just poas and saw the faintest line. Usually it starts out faint and gets darker a day later. This is so faint that I think I will O on CD 14 like I usually do. 

I don't think temping would be too accurate for me. I get up to pee at night and I toss and turn a lot. Also, I think it would just add extra stress.


----------



## ashntony

Well, I put up my Christmas tree last night and cleaned house! Trying to keep myself distracted! Well still no sign of AF! That can be a good sign and I have been bding as much as possible but we missed a couple of nights because we have been sick!


----------



## ilovehim91810

ashntony said:


> Well, I put up my Christmas tree last night and cleaned house! Trying to keep myself distracted! Well still no sign of AF! That can be a good sign and I have been bding as much as possible but we missed a couple of nights because we have been sick!

hey ash
glad to hear no sign of AF and hopefully she wont be showing her ugly face for the next 9months<3:winkwink:
i cant wait until we get our tree but we get a real tree so we probably wont be getting one until the 2nd week of december because we dont want it to die early and then caught on fire:-X but i did all the lights outside they look so good but i want to put up more i like to have the best looking house around hehe even know alot of the houses do look very nice 

here is a picture of the front of my house its kinda hard to see im gonna try to get some better pics and i also wanna get some pics of the back of the house too i really love christmas<3especially all the christmas movies and shows that they play just makes me feel so good inside to watch the shows i grew up watching with my DS 
i really hope u get ur :bfp: ash so u can have u a good early christmas gift:hugs::flower:


----------



## jeslyn

brit3435 said:


> Jes- Glad you had a good weekend! Did you ever get AF or are you just starting BC now? I got preg with dd my first full cycle off BC. I didn't O until CD 28 though. Before BC I would go months without having a period. So I do think that for some people BC actually helps them O more regularly right after going off it. I think if we had ttc in May when i went off BC this year maybe we would have conceived right away again. I think I might talk to my dr about going on the pill for a month or two if we don't conceive this month just to get things to regulate again. Hopefully it works for you, and the first month you are off BC make sure to bd alot all month long and I bet you will get your BFP!
> 
> Ash- I don't think FF is always right on O timing. Maybe you should go in for a blood test? They can test progesterone levels to see if you have ovulated yet. Keep bding too in case you havent!

Thanks again. This definately makes me feel better. I started the pills Saturday, and they're definately doing something with my hormones. I've wanted to just cry all day, i feel so depressed and emotional. I know it's side effects and the thought that no baby until next year isn't helping at all. i just wanna crawl into a hole till next year :(


----------



## brit3435

Jes- sorry you are feeling down, I'm sure its just the pills messing with your hormones, straigtening them out so you can get your BFP! 

Ash- any sign of Af yet? 

Afm CD 26 today and I have gotten 3 positive OPKs today! I had a positive OPK a week ago and didn't O, but it was just once and then they were all negative. I'm hoping today is the real deal and I will be Oing over the weekend. We haven't bded in 2 days so we will bd tonight, tomorrow, and sunday and hopefully catch that elusive egg! I think if we don't get preggo this cycle I will call my dr to see if there is anything they can do to help me O earlier. This late O every cycle is driving me and dh crazy!


----------



## ashntony

Nope no sign yet.... :/ I am CD 37 and 22dpo....... I poas 2 days ago during the afternoon and I had a bfn. I will give af another week and then if she doesn't show I will contact my doctor! AF has not been this late since April!!!! I think she is just teasing me... :( Well I hope you ladies are having better luvk than I am!


----------



## Sbmack

It's not looking good for me this month. Haven't got a positive OPK yet. Usually do at cd13. On cd15 today. 

Just booked a two week vacation in March though so at least I have something to look forward to and there's a silver lining (rum drinks on the beach with friends) if I don't get my BFP.


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies how is everyone doing this weekend? I got my first darker than the control line positive opk today. That has never happened bf during my other cycles, so I'm hoping that means I had a strong ovulation! I had a sharp pinching pain for about 30 mins on the left side around 5am this morning and then I had the same pain again around 10am this morning for about an hour only it was on the right side. We bded last night and this morning so hopefully that will be enough to get a BFP! If I don't conceive this month, I think I will call the dr. about my O being so late every cycle. I read that late ovulation can cause miscarriages and its harder to get a BFP with late O as well.


----------



## brit3435

I had a temperature rise today so I'm officially in the TWW! Is anyone else 1dpo or close to that right now?


----------



## Sbmack

Glad You got that positive Brit! I had one too today. Three days later than normal...probably due to stress. Going to bd tonight and tomorrow. I'll be in the two week wait soon. Don't have super high hopes though because my period is expected on the 13th which would only be a 10 day lp. Maybe the late O will push it back.


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack- The late O shouldn't affect your lp. I Oed on cycle day 34 in Aug and it didn't shorten my lp at all, it was still 15 days, my cycle was just super long! You should have as good a chance as any other cycle, good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## ashntony

Ok so I am Cd 39 today and still no AF! I am so aggravated! I have been congested like crazy and I have had headaches. But still no sign of AF! If she doesnt arrive by Thirsday I am going to take a
3rd test..... :/ if she doesnt show by next I am going to call my doctor!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies! Sorry I have been MIA but having my little nieces for the last 10 days totally gave me a taste of motherhood! ;-) 

Ash- really hope you get some answers soon really hope you get that BFP for Christmas!! Keep us up to date!

Brit and sbmack- so glad you got those strong opks! ;-) fx you both caught those eggies!! We can keep eachother sane during the tww! 

I am currently around 8dpo.....really trying not to over think anything or symptom spot but its so hard! Hubbie and I only managed to bd once during my fertile time (AGAIN :-( bless him he was sick so wasn't his fault) so really trying not to get hopes up at all. Only random thing is that I have really greasy hair even though I just washed it last night?! V strange? I had that once before then I got a very heavy and early AF so we will see what this body of mine wants to do next! 

Jes- hope your hormones with the bc pill are settling I am so sorry you have been feeling so down.....just think of having an amazing Christmas then it's baby dancing time in the new year!!  x


----------



## ilovehim91810

ash- really hope the :witch: don't show!! maybe you just "O" later then what you thought and your :bfp: could be just around the coner FX for you!!!

twinkletoe- aww bless ur DH for trying to pull threw even tho he hasnt been feeling good!! its so nice what our hubbys do for us when TTC<3 really hoping that you get ur :bfp:!!
btw how old is ur niece?!
these 3little girl come visited their dad across the street from us every weekend but havent been coming every single weekend for the past couple of weeks which im not gonna lie its a nice little break because their father DOES NOT WATCH THEM AT ALL!! they have been at my house from FRIto SUN NIGHT! when their mother comes and gets them.
I mean they go home at night but they will be here from 10am until 7,8even 10pm sometimes its crazy i feed them take them to the park i got extra tooth brushes here for them because they said that there dad doesnt make them brush their teeth i always got to brush their hair feed them! i mean its so sad they are 7/5/and 3yrs old and BOY CAN THEY PUT DOWN FOOD!!! i want to say something to their mother when she comes and gets them but i dont think she cares much either because she has them plus 5 other kids and i know they love seeing their dad so i dont wanna make her not let them come over but having my SON who 5yrs old them my stepkids are here alot plus them and me being pregnant its just so much stress for me right now! i just got a big heart u know but i know ONE THING lol i dont want NO MORE KIDS AFTER THIS<3

brit- so glad to hear u finally enter the TWW!! and pray that you also get a nice little gift for CHRISTMAS TIME!!!! sending lots of :dust: your way!

jeslyn-so sorri thing are not going your way for you! but lets hope the new year will bring lots of LUCK your way december will fly right on by and then you can go back to BABY MAKING AGAIN!! i know it really sucks having to wait but this could be a good thing for you:hugs: just try to keep busy and do some relaxing thing<3.
i wish i could give ya a nice big hug and wipe ur tears and tell you everything will be ok just hang in there sweetie and please PM me if u ever would like to chat k<3<3

sbmack-good luck sweetie keep bding your lil heart off catch that egg

:dust::dust::dust:

COME ON LADIES LETS CATCH THEM EGGS 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! Thanks for the encouragement, it definately is helping just realizing that its just hormones, and apparently i need those things..lol 
Yaaayyy for O brit! 
Twinkle, I hope you've had fun with those littles running around! I kinda giggled about the greasy hair thing. lol
thanks ilove him! I know exactly what you mean about the kids..my house is always a zoo, and it doesnt help things with a bunch of "extras" Im always the one baking them cookies, sharing meals, and its tiring, but I wouldnt have it any other way. I feel so much more comfortable when my kids are home, and if that means their friends are here, im better if that makes sense. ?? However, im waiting for the day that my house is quiet for ONE day at the same time..
ASH, youre being so patient. keep it up! fx for you!! 

Happy Monday everyone! Have a great great week! Thanks for being here :) Id go crazy without you and info, encouragement, venting.. sigh.. THANKS!!!!


----------



## brit3435

Jes- I'm glad you are feeling more positive about the BC. Where are you at in the pack? 

Twinkle- FXed that you get your BFP this month! One time is all it takes! When are you planning to test? 

My temps aren't rising very fast this cycle, they are barely over my coverline, but for the past 2 nights dd has slept without a peep and last week dh and I were up at 3am with her almost every night for an hour or more trying to get her to go back to sleep so I wonder if my temps were altered bc of this. What is everyone elses post O temps? On my old (regular) thermometer they were 98.1 to 98.9 but so far with this new BBT thermometer they are only 97.5, hoping this isn't a bad sign. Pre O temps were also much lower with the new one, 96.6 to 97.3


----------



## jeslyn

Im on day 9, 12 pills to go before the sugar pills..lol I hope those temps go up! Im gonna peek at your chart


----------



## jeslyn

theyre still higher than pre o


----------



## brit3435

Thanks Jes, I hope they go up too! Did your dr have any idea what was causing your long cycle?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys! Well I am 9 dpo and bursting to test ......I am always so torn between testing early in case there is the poss that its positive but then on the other hand seeing the stark white bfn might be worse than waiting it out!! Aghh! Was hoping to wait until at least Friday (12dpo) but we shall see how I hold out! :-/ 

Jes/ilovehim - my wee nieces are age 3 and 6 months! Sounds like you both have very very busy houses!! Ilovehim it really sounds like you are bringing up someone else's children I can't believe they are being so selfish as to have you do all the work! You are so good! Jes sounds like you are the same but as you say if they are playing at your house then at least they are with you!  

Any news ash?

Hope all my ladies are well I don't know what I would do without you all xxx


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle, I don't know how you manage to hold out so long from testing! I always cave by 8dpo, and this month I have internet cheapies so I'll prob start testing this weekend!

3dpo for me, temps are still low on my new thermometer, but they are higher than pre o so hopefully they are high enough for a sticky bean this cycle! I think we timed bding pretty well. I Oed Saturday afternoon and we bded Friday night after two day break and on Saturday around noon.


----------



## jeslyn

Sounds good Brit! Twinkle, I'm excited for you to test! I wouldn't be able to wait either!


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys! Well I am 9 dpo and bursting to test ......I am always so torn between testing early in case there is the poss that its positive but then on the other hand seeing the stark white bfn might be worse than waiting it out!! Aghh! Was hoping to wait until at least Friday (12dpo) but we shall see how I hold out! :-/
> 
> Jes/ilovehim - my wee nieces are age 3 and 6 months! Sounds like you both have very very busy houses!! Ilovehim it really sounds like you are bringing up someone else's children I can't believe they are being so selfish as to have you do all the work! You are so good! Jes sounds like you are the same but as you say if they are playing at your house then at least they are with you!
> 
> Any news ash?
> 
> Hope all my ladies are well I don't know what I would do without you all xxx

None yet..... sigh still no af!!!!! Not even a hint of her arrival..... :/ cmon friday morning i am ready to test! !!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies how are we all ?! Brit I know what you mean I am bursting to test but really don't want to be disappointed but don't think I will last any longer than tomorrow morning.....only 10dpo so prob shouldn't but I might :-/

All sounds like really good signs Brit fx that those temp stay up up up!  

Ash fx for Friday I bet you are so so fed up you are doing so well at being patient! 

Jes- I am bursting so much to test.......really tried not to think about it but failing miserably! :-/ xx


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlies how are we all ?! Brit I know what you mean I am bursting to test but really don't want to be disappointed but don't think I will last any longer than tomorrow morning.....only 10dpo so prob shouldn't but I might :-/
> 
> All sounds like really good signs Brit fx that those temp stay up up up!
> 
> Ash fx for Friday I bet you are so so fed up you are doing so well at being patient!
> 
> Jes- I am bursting so much to test.......really tried not to think about it but failing miserably! :-/ xx

I know! I just hope that my patience pays off!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies well I tested and bfn of course!! I am so annoyed with myself I knew I shouldn't have tested it is just so horrible seeing that one line with the stark white background :-( oh well no more testing for me until Saturday unless AF shows up first (AF due Sunday). I Have to test sat just in case as I having my house warming party and I intend to have some bubbles to drown my sorrows and the arrival of AF! 

How are we all today? Xx


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry twinkle! It's still really early though. Fx

Good luck Ash. Way to wait it out. 

I had a dream I told people I was pregnant last night. I don't remember actuallly seeing a BFP, but I was certain I was. I'm hoping that's a good sign. Before we started ttc I used to always have dreams that I had children. They often weren't mine biologically though.....

I'm on cd19. I'm worried we didn't bd at the right time bc we did not on the day I O'ed. Per my doctor, we went with the every other day approach and dtd on 10,12,14,16 and 18. I'm pretty sure I O'ed on Cd17, which is three days later than usual. I was due for AF on the 13th. I'm Thinking the late O will push it back a few days.


----------



## ashntony

Well my themometer is broken. Go figure. It gives me more of a reason to buy BBT one! Anyways CD 42 and no sign of my AF... Well I see a lot of ladies talk about PCOS and out of curiosity I looked up the symptoms. The prooblems I have are long periods, thick dark facial hair, unexplained weight gain and trouble losing weight, depression, and acne. I have 5 out of the 7 symptoms of which webmd showed... Not only that my doctor told me that I may have hormonal issues but never did any tests.... I plan on calling my doctor in January after the holidays and get some tests done for the new year!


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle- Its still really early so don't worry! FX you get your BFP this weekend

Sbmack- My dr said to bd every other day as well, I don't think it matters if you don't bd right on O day, you still have just as much chance with every other day (according to my dr.) plus waiting a day inbetween gives the guys swimmers a chance to build back up to max level :thumbup: when are you planning to test?

Ash- I have been worrying about PCOS as well. My cycles were regular the first two months off bc but now they are 40 to 50 days long and I have very heavy very painful periods, plus I have gained 5lbs for no reason since this summer. Also 2 of my sisters have had problems with pcos and I've heard it runs in families. The good news is, the dr can give you meds to help you ovulate more regularly but it increases your chances of twins! LOL


----------



## ashntony

This is true! I thought about trying soy this month and get opks!!!! If I have trouble next cycle I will have to ask my new doctor to check ny hormone levels!


----------



## jeslyn

Any fun plans for this weekend ladies?


----------



## Mookerr87

Hey girls, Hope you've all been keeping busy with your chirstmas shopping or just life in General. I've been working like Crazy, haven't even started my shopping....blah blah blah. Just realized how close I was getting to my testing date yesterday, My birthday was on the 6th so I decided to treat myself to a Jenny Renny BFP reading, for ten bucks. Just waiting to get it now, guess it take three days, cause she waits for your payments to clear Of Course right. So with that being said it has completly distracted me from Testing WooHoo. Well Ladies off to my other meeting hope to catch up with you all soon, Here's hoping we have some BFP's For December since were all way to good for November!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlies how are we all doing? Glad you are keeping yourself busy mooker! I haven't started Christmas shopping yet really really need to get on that! :-/

Well I am off to the shops, we are having our house warming party tonight so am really looking forward to that although I have so so much to do in the house before tonight it will be one busy day! 

As for AF well I have cramps and. A bit of spotting so I guess she is just around the corner :-(

How is everyone getting on I really hope there a few Christmas BFPs for my lovely ladies! Anyone testing this weekend? Xx


----------



## ashntony

Keep your head up twinkletoe! maybe she won't come! FX'd! Well I am holding off one more day! I am going to test tomorrow morning since DH and I will be home together! I really think that it is going to be a BFN but there is still a little hope. I am definatley going to talk to my doc though! I want to get my cycles back in order!


----------



## Sbmack

Mooker, what's a Jennr Renny BFP reading? 

I have also been super busy at work. People tend to drink alot during the most wonderful time of the year. Lots of events this week...been working late every night. 

I have our Grub Club's holiday party tonight. 24 ppl! I really want some drinks but I'm going to rein it in and just have a glass of wine. Not due to test till the 17th. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## twinkletoe

AF in full force!! :-( oh well bring on the bubbles!! Fx for you girlies!! Happy Saturday to all!! Xx


----------



## brit3435

Sorry Af got you Twinkle, but yay for some drinks! Maybe you and dh will be able to bd on all of your fertile days and give you better chances for a BFP!

Mooker- I'm glad you have been keeping yourself busy! It makes ttc so much easier! When are you planning to test? 

My temps were back up today (7dpo) after a dip and cramping yesterday, so I'm trying to be hopeful but I've been sort of negative about ttc every since MC in August.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys hope we are all well......really hope you guys who are waiting to test are hanging on well! My fingers and toes are so crossed for you all! 

Brit really hope that was an implantation dip!! Fx!! X

Sbmack how was grub club?! That's some party! I had 21 people last night and I thought that was good!  

Ash- did you test?? 

As for me I have to admit I am feeling a bit down mixture between horrible AF cramps, Sunday night and no baby blues but I am just going to throw myself into next cycle.....as you said Brit hopefully bd'ing more than once during our fertile time will do the trick!!

Really dying to see a bfp for us girlies I am really rooting for you all!! Xxx


----------



## ashntony

well I tested yesterday am with fmu and iit was yet another BFFN I am so sick of this......


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the BFN, Ash, I hope you figure out what's going on soon!

Twinkle, sorry the witch got you!! The Grub Club Holiday Extravaganza was great! It really wasn't a lot of work because we planned really well and everyone brought something. Getting a table sat for 24 was the toughest part. Luckily, my friends have a long dining room that opens into their living room so we were able to seat everyone at one huge table (made by pushing four long tables together). We decorated with evergreen boughs and silver spray painted pine cones. We made Kraft paper into a table cloth and stamped gold, silver and black snowflakes and Rudolph's. We don't usually get so Martha Stewart but it looked great. 21 people is a lot to have over. I hope you had some help!

I really hope there's a BFP soon. Need some holiday cheer!

I'm on 7DPO not feeling hopeful this cycle. No symptoms, but no spotting yet either.


----------



## Sbmack

Brit, a dip at 6dpo is good right? I don't temp so I don't really know, but I thought it could mean implantation. I also had some cramping at 6 and 7dpo, but I always do. The dr. says it's probably scar tissue from when I had a cyst removed this past March. Not sure why I'd feel it on my right side though because the cyst was on my left ovary. I usually have cramps on the left, but sometimes they are on the right. 

I think it's ok to be negative, it's less disappointing when AF comes. The months that I think 'this really could be it' have been the most depressing when it's not.


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! Sounds like alot of you had a fun weekend! We didn't do anything out of the ordinary, it was really cold, windy and cloudy here so we hung out at home and dh had both of our fireplaces going, it was nice and cozy! 

Stupid me, I tested yesterday (8dpo) knowing that it would be a BFN, and it was, but when I went back to throw away the test, there was a second line, I know it was an evap but it got my hopes up and now I'm feeling bad about testing early and looking at the test after the time limit. I think I'm going to wait a few days to test again. 

Sbmack- Don't worry about not spotting, that is actually a good sign! Check out this website https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/spotting-calculator.php it calculates your probability of being pregnant with spotting and it actually lowers your chances if you have any spotting. I think its correct b/c I have spotting sometimes in the LP and never did when pregnant with dd. FX that we have some BFPs this month!!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! I'm almost into the sugar pill portion, i have 4 pills left? I've had some cramping and gas so hopefully AF comes!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Brit so sorry about the bfn but it was so early hun fx for you just hold out!! 

Jes-sugar pills woohoo!! So happy you are nearly there jan 13 BFPs here we come! Xx


----------



## jeslyn

Oh, and I'm making the best cranberry glazed stuffed pork chops for dinner :)


----------



## Sbmack

jeslyn said:


> Oh, and I'm making the best cranberry glazed stuffed pork chops for dinner :)

Sounds delicious! 

Started spotting today. Not looking good.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi ladies,

I know I havent been on for a while. Just been in my own world lately. No luck getting pregnant so I decided to just let nature take its course. I already started slacking on taking my temps. My period is due tomorrow and I am feeling the pms so I know Im out again.

Hope all is well you pretty ladies. Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## ashntony

Well, I am cycle day 49 and still no AF... My temp has remained high but why hasn't my AF arrived!!!!! I had spotting on CD29 which was a few days before my expected AF.... 20 days later and nothing....


----------



## brit3435

Ash- You must be so frustrated! I would call the dr to see if they can give you something to start your period. They will probably take your blood first to make sure you aren't preggo and to see if you have ovulated or not. I think waiting for AF with a BFN is even worse than the tww!

AFM- 11dpo today, BFN this morning, my temperature dropped way down today so I think AF may be on her way early (lp is normally 15-16days) as I also have AF like cramps coming and going along with sharp pains in my ovaries. I have been from 6dpo to now so I'm not surprised this wasn't our month :cry:


----------



## brit3435

Jes- Hope AF comes for you soon! Will you take another month of BC or ttc right away?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey girlie show are we all? Ready for christmas? I am really NOT ready at all!! :-/



Jes that sounds yummy!! Did it taste as good as it sounds?? So you must be approaching the end of you sugar pill right?? Nearly there! 

Sbmack- sorry about the spotting I hope it was just some old blood and little bean getting all snuggled!! 

Glamstar- sorry about the symptoms but just remember pg symptoms pretty much mirror pms so you never know! 

Ash- that is soooo frustrating I would def make an appointment to see the doc at least then you will be able to hopefully kick start your AF! Fx for answers for you xx

Brit sorry about the BFN I tested this month at 9dpo and 11 dpo and I really regretted it afterwards as I think the bfn is worse than just waiting for AF.......I think next month I will get hubbie to hide my tests and just wait it out!! But you are still in the game Brit until the fat lady sings......fx for you! i am jealous of your lp i have been taking vit b6 to try and lengthen mine and has gone from 9 days to 12 days i just hope thats enough!

AFM I am just ready for next cycle! Am really going to try and smep this month something always seems to get in the way of us trying it but I am really going to try!! So will be launching this baby making machine on cd 8 on sat!!  
xx


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Hey girlie show are we all? Ready for christmas? I am really NOT ready at all!! :-/
> 
> I think next month I will get hubbie to hide my tests and just wait it out!! But you are still in the game Brit until the fat lady sings......fx for you! i am jealous of your lp i have been taking vit b6 to try and lengthen mine and has gone from 9 days to 12 days i just hope thats enough!

Great idea. I may get DH to hide the tests too. Especially since I decided to not stress out so much...maybe even to not pay so close attention to cycle days and just dtd when we want. Because we are going away in March, I'm trying to tell myself I'll be ok if we don't concieve in Jan or Feb. 

I am definitely NOT ready for Christmas at all!! DH and I cancelled Xmas for ourselves this year because we are renovating our upstairs bathroom. We really didn't think it would cost so much for a tiny bathroom. My uncle is doing the work and he's so freaking slow! Sure, we get the family discount, but it may have cost us the same to go with another contractor who works faster. Sorry about the rant, but this is causing unneeded stress right now. I guess I'll do some holiday shopping this weekend. Shopping usually makes me happy, but with all the Xmas craziness it could do the opposite.


----------



## JanRebecca

Hello again ladies! I was here with the group when we first started the posting -- then dropped out because I got so depressed and gave up trying. I just wanted to drop by and say hi and wish you all the best of luck. We just got done moving to a new apartment, somewhere in all the bustle of trying to find a new place and do the paperwork etc - it's looking like I had a stroke of luck. I'm two weeks late for period, took three pregnancy tests last night- all of them POSITIVE!! Tonight I'm going to the pregnancy clinic here in town to make sure. SOO just wanted to say - it really is true - when you stop trying so hard,sometimes that is when it happens!! Good luck to you all . HUGS


----------



## jeslyn

Congrats Jan!!! That's so exciting!!

Ok, so 2 more pills, wait for AF! I think I'm just going to do the one pack.. I have more from before, but really wanna get back to trying. I wonder if it would help taking more? I dunno


----------



## twinkletoe

I don't know either jes but totally understand you wanting to get back into it all! Hopefully it will have helped but in no expert! How many months did the doc suggest??xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Congrats jan very exciting!! It's so hard not to try when you want something so much but will try and relax so thanks for the advice! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack- renovations are a disaster hun hope you get there ASAP!! Totally know about Christmas Hun .....hubbie and I have just bought a house and are broke!! Just gotta have some bd'ing fun this Christmas to keep each other happy!!  xx


----------



## ashntony

Well got most of my Christmas shopping done! Other than that I am still just waiting! I hope all of you ladies are having better luck than me and my DH! And congrats Jan! Send some babydust to the rest of us! Also my older sister who is pregnant with her first went to her doctor today! She is due March 13 and was prescribed medication because she has some potential problems! I am keeping my fingers crossed for her and hoping for the best!


----------



## jeslyn

Ash, i totally know how frustrated you are. I hope something happens soon for you! 
Twinkle, she prescribed one month, so I'm jumping back in! Were broke this Christmas too, after buying all the stuff for the twins. I'm knitting scarves for the rest of the family, and were hosting the party for our friends tomorrow. We decided that instead of gifts for each other we would buy something for both of us after Christmas. 

So, new with me, I'm no longer going to be a SAHM after the new year. I got a part time job as a legal assistant! Its great money, and I'll be able to get the minivan i want! I'm worried about the housework :/ When i was working before, he threatened to do his own laundry..lol "be my guest!" Maybe this will help to make the time go by. 

Hopefully by next week i will be on CD 1 instead of 110..lol Off to clean my lovely home and prep for party tomorrow!!! 

I appreciate all of you :)


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the new job, Jeslyn!!! And good luck with the new cycle! 

Congratulations, Jan! I've decided I'm going to try and take the relaxed route too. Like Twinkle, I'm not quite sure how to do it though. 

Ash, I hope everything works out with your sister! 

I tested this morning and BFN. I knew it would be. I'm 11 dpo. If I had O'd on time this cycle I should've gotten AF yesterday. I O'd two days later so I'm expecting AF tomorrow. I still got a little excited when it didn't come yesterday. Also the spotting is a lot lighter than usual. Trying not to get my hopes up because I don't really feel like this is the month. I would love to be wrong though! 

Brit, any luck this cycle? Did you test again or are you waiting for AF?

Glamstar, how are you doing?


----------



## brit3435

Jan- congratulations on the BFP! That is great news!

Jes- congratulations on the new job! I would love to find a part time job in the area of my degree, but we would probably have to move for me to find one and DH makes more money here than he would anywhere else, so for the past year I have been a stay at home mom, but sometimes I miss working!

Ash- Any news?

Sbmack- Sorry for the BFN :( I'm 13dpo and have been spotting since yesterday, AF isn't due until Monday but I think she is coming early since I have been sick all week. I did test again last night just in case and it was a BFN. 

I think we are going to take a more relaxed approach to ttc as well. Although I don't think it will happen if I stop using OPKs because I have found that recently I don't feel well around O time, so I'm not in the mood for bding. But I think I will stop temping and obsessing over it. I feel really bad if we aren't able to give dd a sibling close in age because there are no young kids in our family so she is surrounded by adults all the time, but if its not meant to be, I am happy with just one. 

Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? My 3 sisters are home from college for the next month, so we should be keeping busy!


----------



## Mookerr87

Sbmack said:


> Mooker, what's a Jennr Renny BFP reading?
> 
> I have also been super busy at work. People tend to drink alot during the most wonderful time of the year. Lots of events this week...been working late every night.
> 
> I have our Grub Club's holiday party tonight. 24 ppl! I really want some drinks but I'm going to rein it in and just have a glass of wine. Not due to test till the 17th.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!

She predicts when you get your BFP. Here's my reading results from her.
Hi Amanda,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January 2013 from a cycle that begins in December. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of September 2013 - specific reference to the 17th and 19th.
Jennifer

It's 10 bucks, but I don't think it hurts if it gives you a little bit of hope right? I'm so far two days late for period still trying not to test, I caved on 13DPO and it was negative.


----------



## Sbmack

Mooker, no harm in giving yourself some hope. Perhaps I'll look into getting a reading myself. Maybe it was wrong and you'll get your BFP a month early!


----------



## ashntony

Well here I am CD 52.... 20 days late from my last cycle..... I am not going to temp or test anymore either.... there is no point now.... I am just upset and wish my AF would come so I could start fresh. I just want to give up bc at this point I feel like I will never get a BFP. Everyone around me is getting ready for Christmas for their kids or out partying on the weekend.... I dnt party bc I am trying to prepare my body for a sticky bean and I just sound insane when I say I am buying xmas gifts for my cats. I am going to quit temping because it stresses me out too much and I am just going to do opks........


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey ash so sorry you are going through this it must be so frustrating!! :-( have you booked an appointment with the doctor yet so you can get things sorted? I am sure they will be able to get you sorted and back on track xx

AFM I have been doing opks (cd9 today) and got a smiley face on my clear blue digital?!?! It's very very early and when I ejected the stick the blue dye had run does that mean it is a false positive? I will keep testing anyway but I didn't know the digitals could give false positives?! Xxx


----------



## Sbmack

AF came full force yesterday. At least it didn't come early. 12 days is a long enough LP, right?

Ash, you must be so frustrated. I hope you figure everything out soon. 

Twinkle, I haven't used digitalis, but I didn't think they gave false positives. Good luck!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack.....mine has been 12 days for the last couple of months (think it was the b6 working) really hope that is long enough too ! I read ten days or less is too short so fx for us!! Sorry about AF but you are so right to look on the bright side longer lp! Step closer to sticky bean!  xx


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Sbmack.....mine has been 12 days for the last couple of months (think it was the b6 working) really hope that is long enough too ! I read ten days or less is too short so fx for us!! Sorry about AF but you are so right to look on the bright side longer lp! Step closer to sticky bean!  xx

That's great the b6 has been working for you! I think the prenatal I'm taking is helping to lengthen my lp. It has a lot of b6. My LP used to only be 10 days. I still spot every cycle though and that worries me. But there's a lot of girls from the spotting thread that have gotten BFP's so there's hope for me too.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

Soooo I did a Jenny Renny yesterday. 

It reads...Hi Lauren,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 27th of January 2014 and the 1st of February 2014.

Jennifer

It almost made me think to just stop trying altogether until april. Its so far away although may is birthday month it would be a great birthday gift. We'll see. I hope u ladies will still be around.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies
can i come join you guys?! i lost the baby last tuesday:cry: when i went for my ultrasound there was nothing in the sac:cry: i just had the d&c yesterday i was gonna have it tuesday when i found out but i left the hospital everything was just to much and it still is but at the same time i feel alot better:-( i feel alot better because now i know that i can start fresh again, i know that once i heal up that we can start trying for our rainbow baby:cry: it just isnt fair and it just kills me because it took us two years and now im just scared that 2yrs will go by again but i just hope it doesnt because i cant go threw it again 
its just not fair it just isnt


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs:So sorry for your loss, Ilovehim!! Hang in there.


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh my goodness Ilovehim I am so so so sorry for your loss you must be devastated I can't even imagine what you are going through. I know it will take time but please remember that we are here for you......just to talk to or rant to or anything at all. I am just so sorry.....hopefully that little rainbow baby is just around the corner and we will be here to help you get there.....sending all my hugs hun xxxxx


----------



## jeslyn

Were here for you i love him :( You must be devastated. I'm so sorry for your loss. You have an amazing attitude, keep you're head up, and keep trying. There is so much love here already for these little babies that aren't even with us yet. We will all be blessed beyond understanding, and I'm praying for you all daily


----------



## ilovehim91810

thanks ladies:cry:
im very devastated,i mean its not like it took us a couple of months to get pregnant but it took us 2long years:cry: and it was over so fast:cry: its just not fair at all.

one thing that does make me feel alittle better though is atleast now i know that its not impossible for us to get pregnant because when i wasnt getting pregnant at all,i really just thought that i just couldnt get pregnant!
so atleast now i can hold onto the hope that it will hopefully happen again and that we will get our rainbow baby but im def going to wait to tell ANYONE until i knew for sure the baby isnt going anywhere because it just hurts when i see people and there asking me all these questions like when em i gonna start showing and when do i find out what im having and just all these other questions that just make me want to cry when they talk about it:cry:!!
i just can not believe that here i am again on the road of TTC:cry: when i go see my obgyn on the 2nd im gonna try to get her to run some test and whatever else she can do for me! 
im also going to try not to stress about it and im gonna try to keep as busy as i can and also im gonna keep taken my prenatals:-(
i just cant believe i was about to hit the 2nd tri and now ive got to start all over again:-( in a way i just wish i never got pregnant in the first place because this just hurts so bad but you know everything happens for a reason and like the doctor told me sometimes things like this happen because somethings wrong with the baby and instead of the pregnancy to keep going on and you have the baby and something really be wrong with the baby you know its better that the pregnancy just ended when it did and i totally understood what he was saying even know i would have loved my baby even if it only had one leg or one arm or no legs or no arms but i still know what he means and i do want a healthy baby<3 i just really hope the rainbow comes soon and at the other end of it is a beautiful little baby!<3
thanks again everyone good luck with all of you and lets get our :bfp:!


----------



## Sbmack

Ilovehim, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. You will concieve again and it won't take two years! You have to believe that. You are strong and you deserve your rainbow baby! I hope you can find some comfort with your family over the holidays. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## jeslyn

CD 1 finally!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

Soooo I did a Jenny Renny yesterday. 

It reads...Hi Lauren,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 27th of January 2014 and the 1st of February 2014.

Jennifer

It almost made me think to just stop trying altogether until april. Its so far away although may is birthday month it would be a great birthday gift. We'll see. I hope u ladies will still be around.


----------



## ilovehim91810

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Soooo I did a Jenny Renny yesterday.
> 
> It reads...Hi Lauren,
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the 27th of January 2014 and the 1st of February 2014.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> It almost made me think to just stop trying altogether until april. Its so far away although may is birthday month it would be a great birthday gift. We'll see. I hope u ladies will still be around.


what is that?! id like to try it? i need some hope in my life has it really happen for anyone?


----------



## ashntony

Hi ladies still here! Still no AF... :( no clue why! Ilovehim I am so sorry! My heart goes out to you


----------



## twinkletoe

Jes woohoo!!!!!finally!! I am so excited for you that you can get started again!! You are finally out of no-mans land!! So what's your plan for this cycle?

Ash - any doc appointment yet? X

Ilovehim-I dont know what Jenny renny thing is but I am interested to hear! I hope you are doing a little better hun we are here for you xx


----------



## jeslyn

Twinkle, I'll be doing baking soda baths, they help if you're too acidic, and make for a nice home for sperm. There's a douche option, but i don't wanna do that :/ I have preseed, and opks I've had for months, and I'm finally going to temp! 

I feel like a woman again with all this AF goin on. Honey was rather happy himself. 

Ash there is light at the end of the tunnel! See a dr, but relax for the holidays.

I read another thread here about jenny renny, and she was about 50% correct!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on getting AF, Jeslyn! 

Cd8 for me. Excited to try this month, but trying not to stress out. Just started taking FertileCM because I don't always get EWCM. I might also get a cbfm instead of just using the Internet cheapies.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi girls.. It's been a LONG TIME since I've posted. Please don't be mad :blush:

Ive got some news though... it could be an evap.. since I took it this morning.. Hubz rushed me out the door this morning to get xmas shopping done, so I didn't get to look at it till we got back.. Saw the 2 lines.. and ran back to the store to get another 3 tests... lol.. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







preg test1.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Confirmed with a second test!! PREGNANT!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Hi girls.. It's been a LONG TIME since I've posted. Please don't be mad :blush:
> 
> Ive got some news though... it could be an evap.. since I took it this morning.. Hubz rushed me out the door this morning to get xmas shopping done, so I didn't get to look at it till we got back.. Saw the 2 lines.. and ran back to the store to get another 3 tests... lol.. what do you think?

 Congrats loves! Well no dr. Appt. Since mine is retiring! Ugh.... so now I get to go and start with a new doc... im so sad at the same time tho bc I have missed a month of ttc. My mil found out we were ttc and is now excited... I hope my new year starts with af so i can start ttc again.


----------



## Sbmack

LovesMyLovey said:


> Confirmed with a second test!! PREGNANT!!

Aaahh. Congratulations!!! What an amazing Christmas present. 

Did you do anything differently this cycle?


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh my goodness loves!!!! I am just so so so so super excited for you!! So happy you really deserve all the happiness that this little bean will bring you! How amazing! How do you feel? Any different tww symptoms? What dpo did you test? Oh my I really am so happy for you petal love and Christmas hugs to you and your little bean!! Xxxxx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

thanks girls! I'm 13 dpo today. Yesterday I tested positive at 12 Dpo.

We did absolutely nothing different this month.. except bd like every day sometimes twice or more for 10 days straight.. just for fun.. I was still halfway temping.. but I o'd late.. so I really didn't know what day to expect it.. 

5 days ago, I had this outrageous diarrhea. it was bad, my stomach felt all twisted and I couldn't go #2 enough.. went 8 times that day. 

Then I realized I was smelling things I didn't normally notice.. 

The big thing that made me wonder was my stomach was hurting.. behind my bellybutton down to my pubic bone.. and then all the way around my body there.. I just felt crampy.. and not af type cramps..

Yesterday morning I just took a test.. figuring it would be neg.. I watched the moisture cover the strip.. then set the test in the mirror.. Didn't look at it until 5pm when we got home from xmas shopping and when i did.. 2 beautiful lines!!! :bfp: 

I thought it was an evap so I ran to dollar general and bought 3 more tests.... took 2 last night and one more this morning.. all signs are :bfp: except my cross line (rexall) tests lines are a bit lighter than the $1 (new choice) tests.. 

I'm sooooooooo happpy!!!!! Adam is sooo happy!!! Still absorbing it!! When I came out of the bathroom we both hugged eachother (i started crying of course) kissing eachother.. agh.. it was the best guys..

Yesterday, my stomach felt like I was blowing it out.. just like pushing my belly out.. I couldn't suck it in.. and my boobs hurt.. just like before af.. but the hurt feels more intense than I've ever felt..


I can't wait to get in to my doctor and get a scan done! I got worried last night, cuz I read someone lost their baby after having side pain (ectopic)... and my sides hurt at times...


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh loves how exciting!! I really am So so delighted it must have been the most amazing moment seeing that beautiful line appear! That was a lot of bd'ing you go girlie!!  from what I read all twinges and cramps are totally normal so just try and relax and enjoy this most amazing Christmas!! Best present ever! Xx


----------



## jeslyn

Congratulations loves! I'm so happy and excited for you!!! What an awesome gift for you two! I was so happy seeing those 2 lines for you :)


----------



## brit3435

Congrats Loves!! I'm so happy for your Christmas BFP! Don't worry about the ovary pain, I got that pain on both sides for my entire pregnancy with dd, in fact they will probably get worse. It hurt if I moved to fast or changed position, my dr said it was called "round ligament pain" and its totally normal and healthy! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and the peanut!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thank you girls! 6 home tests now.. all :bfp:!!!!! 

I"M SOOOO TIIIRREEEDDD!!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

LovesMyLovey said:


> Confirmed with a second test!! PREGNANT!!

Congrats Loves...Im sooo happy for u!!!


----------



## jeslyn

LovesMyLovey said:


> Thank you girls! 6 home tests now.. all :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> I"M SOOOO TIIIRREEEDDD!!!!

How exiting!!! Hooray for sleepiness!

Were having wine and wrapping half of toys r us tonight after tracking Santa for another hour before the twins go to bed :) 

Merry Christmas ladies :)


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Merry Christmas Lovely Ladies!!!


----------



## Sbmack

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!

I had EWCM yesterday! CD 12. I don't always get it so I was happy to see it. I've been taking FertileCM and drinking grapefruit juice, but I don't think it could've worked so quickly as I've only been doing that for less than a week. Going to try not to stress and just BD a lot.


----------



## BabyT2013

Hi ladies-

I'm a continual follower if this thread, but don't often post. But I wante to say congrats to Loves and wish everyone else a Merry Christmas. Sounds like there are some very positive signs for some people, which is very exciting 

We didn't temp or anything this month, but according to my regular cycle we should be about 10-12 DPO. No symptoms yet this month, so I'm not expecting much. Hopefully I can find out one way or the other by New Years, since I don't drink during the tww. This year my tww fell on Halloween, thanksgiving, Christmas, an maybe New Years. Small price to pay for a potentially healthy baby, but I still miss participating in all the fun!

Hope you all had a great holiday! I appreciate having this thread to read/ write when I get nervous, excited, etc and my husband gets tired of talking about it. Thanks ladies!


----------



## ilovehim91810

i know im late but i just been so depressed that i havent got on the threads in a few days so i wanted to first say merry christmas and i hope everyones was very nice!!!
the only thing good about mine was my son & stepkids got everything they want.
however knowing that i wasnt pregnant anymore and witout a baby just killed me its just heartbreaken!!

well me and dh are back on trying as of tonight!!! i know its asap but i dont want to waste no time my heart is crushes to pieces

but im glad for the show to be back on the road maybe ill get luck and maybe get my bfp asap!!!! well giving ds a bath hope all is well


----------



## ilovehim91810

LovesMyLovey said:


> Merry Christmas Lovely Ladies!!!

congrats to u!!! i really hope i can put a pregnancy tickler back up soon too
H&H 9months:hugs:


----------



## ashntony

Well still no AF ladies! However I am sick tooday! :(


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ilovehim- good for you for getting right back on the ttc train!!!! :hugs2: praying that it happens soon!! How far along were you when you mc'd? That's my biggest fear right now especially since it took so long to conceive. I've never mc'd before so i can only imagine your heartbreak but if you can do it once you can do it again!! 

Ash- have you tested yet?!!!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Ilovehim- good for you for getting right back on the ttc train!!!! :hugs2: praying that it happens soon!! How far along were you when you mc'd? That's my biggest fear right now especially since it took so long to conceive. I've never mc'd before so i can only imagine your heartbreak but if you can do it once you can do it again!!
> 
> Ash- have you tested yet?!!!

yes and sadly I have had 4 BFN stare me down... I took them when I was 4 days late and I have not taken one since! I think I go ahead and try one tomorrow mornning and see if maybe I was lucky but I am doubting it.


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, cd 10, & I'm spotting like brownish clear pinkish? Weird, i think I'll open that box of opks.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey jes really hope this is the start if something for you.....excited for you to start your new cycle! 

I am totally just dying for next cycle already as we totally didn't manage to time it at all this month :-( so annoying but onwards and upwards!! 2013 is our year girlies!! Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

So excited for you loves how you feeling? Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry jes I know you are in your new cycle I mean start your new fertile time ! ;-) xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ash- did you test today?!?!

Jes- Spotting around O is a great sign I read once!! GET TO :sex: girl!!! Thats how we did it this time.. nonstop sex for over a week straight.. and multiple times a day! 

Twinkle- 2013 Is going to be ALL of your YEAR!! I hope everybody can hop on the 1st tri team with me this next cycle!! You guys can do it!! You've got lots of cheerleaders here!!!!

Girls I'm doing fine.. except I feel like a total bitch to hubz. Poor guy.. I can't help being irrational right now. He likes to push my buttons for a laugh.. but i get so frustrated that I end up yelling and storming off like a little girl... and slamming doors.. I think he got tired of that too because I came home to no door on our bedroom today. Sheesh. Talk about really sending me in to orbit. lol It was hard to be mad, because it was funny and irritating at the same time. I know he did that to get a rise out of me again.. OMG.. i just want to choke him sometimes lately. 

Had some scary cramps yesterday. We bd'd and right after orgasm, my whole tummy started cramping up. I was bawling because it hurt to breath/ move .. anything. I called my dr and he said I likely tore some tissues or something. (where?... I have no idea..) I thought it might have been gas or something since it's hard for me to bm lately.. but idk.. it was scary.. but its gone today. I didn't have any spotting or bleeding with it.. so the dr just told me to stray from sex for a few days. Which made hubz day.. lol all day today he was talking about how he ripped my cervix.. I was like.. umm.. hunny.. no you didnt.. lol he said tissues.. he didn't say you tore my cervix. lol Jeeze.. talk about an ego boost for the guy right?! lol 

only symptoms today I'm having was major heartburn all day. I love Caseys breakfast pizza! It's the best.. but I don't think I can have it anymore because it's felt like I've been breathing fire all afternoon and evening! 

So Heartburn
TIRED!!! I'm requiring at least a 2 hr nap each day! Today I slept 3 hours this afternoon.
SORE BOOBS! I went and bought a Genie Bra today (as seen on tv) THEY"RE AMAZING! Totally recommend it! Especially to large busted women! It doesn't feel like I'm wearing a bra.. and now that I've been wearing it this evening.. I haven't noticed any breast tenderness! I'M IN LOVE!!!
I've also been having those cramps here and there down in my left ovary area.. It's nothing like pre-af cramps.. they're deep and only last a few seconds then go away.. i don't get it.. 
Besides all that, just being a total bitch is all I'm experiencing :) 

I'm in a little bit of a pickle though. I need to find a girls name that has Elizabeth incorporated in it. Hubs gets to pick the boys name.. and I get to name the girl if we have one.. and I'm set on anything that has the name Elizabeth or Ellie in it after my late stepmother. The pickle isn't only picking a name.. its telling my Mom that I'm naming my daughter after my stepmom instead of her.. That's going to be fun. And going to be a total slap in the face to her... but My stepmom was the most amazing person in the world to me.. And God took her too early. (suffered cancer for 11 years) and it just only seems right to me. The first name I made up was Ellie Jane. Ellie after my stepmom (I hate the word stepmom.. but when I'm explaining my moms.. it's the only way I can, so people know) and then Jane after his mom.. But idk what sounds good or what to choose..

can you guys throw some things at me?!?!?!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

Hope u all had a great christmas.


----------



## Sbmack

Loves, so funny that your dh took you door off. That is something mine would do. Glad to hear everything is going well. 

Good luck Jeslyn. 

I'm 2dpo...eating pinneapple core.


----------



## jeslyn

Loves, i can't stop laughing at your husband.. :)& the cramps are normal, little baby is still snuggling in!

Fingers crossed Sbmack!! Stick little bean!!

Thanks twinkle! I'm still spotting only when i wipe? I had myself convinced it was implantation yesterday, only to wonder if it was too early. Temping is out the window because I'm getting up later with the kids out of school, and my opks aren't quite positive yet..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Jes- ya its funny.. But i still hate him right now lol.. And he's getting grumpy with me cuz I snap at him when i don't like his tone.. Ugh.. Vicious circle. 

Have you by chance tested yet?


----------



## brit3435

Loves- That weird cramping after sex happened to me too while I was preggo with dd! It was only after the big O as well. It lasted through about 20 weeks then it stopped happening. Totally normal!!

Jes- good luck this cycle, I have also heard that spotting around O is a sign of high fertility!

Ash- still no AF? Have you tested again? 

Twinkle- On to next cycle! You will probably still O before me LOL

I think I'm on CD 17, but I'm not sure, I haven't temped for a couple of days, I guess we are NTNP this cycle, TTC is so stressful! Imagining that a child is missing from our lives was just too hard, so I'm just going back to thinking dd will be our only child and if we get pregnant I will be thrilled, but if not, nothing has changed.


----------



## ilovehim91810

ok ladies,
so today i notices something really werid which was *TMI* sorry but like this clearish white liquid coming from my nipples which is really werid because i didnt even notice any of that when i knew their was for sure a health lil baby in my belly:cry:.

idk i know there is no possible way that im pregnant again unless you can get pregnant before you have a d&c done but im sure you cant,i mean i never heard of it before wouldnt that be pretty cool if you could though?!
however since that can't happen the first time i had sex was the day after christmas so i know a week so whatever later i think im pregnant ugh no i know im not:-( even though i want it more then anything even life its self sometimes!!!! just got to keep the faith though right?!

well its way passed my bed time omg its almost 1am i know dh is probably gonna let me hear about this tomorrow saying why werent u in bed knowing u got to be up at 5:30am ugh hopefully when i get home i can just go right to bed i need the extra sleep im just worn out and beat anyone else there with me?!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Oh my.. I don't have an answer for this one.. Do you think your body is still in pregnancy mode?


----------



## jeslyn

I love him, the nipple fluid could be from progesterone. 

Anyone testing soon? I'm not sure when i will, the last cycle was so screwy i don't know when to expect AF again. Unless the spotting was from Super O..lol . We BD the day the spotting started, and he wouldn't give it up yesterday. I was angry. 
Loves, don't let him pick on you! Make it fun and get him back!! I can see the stories you'll have of your pregnancy when the little one is older. Take the bathroom door!


----------



## ashntony

No test yet ladies! Dh and I haven't been by the store yet! Hoping to go tomorrow! If it's a BFN which I am sure it is then I am going to go see the doc and get my period started! Hoping a lucky year for baby makin ladies!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi girlies well its 11dpo for me but convinced that's it's just onwards and upwards to next cycle for us just waiting for witch do we can get the show on the road! Jes so glad you on your way again hopefully you will catch that eggy this cycle!!

Ash really hopes its not a bfn but of so then the doc will help hey things back on track!

Loves......how excited I am for you!! Dying to hear all the stories!

Ilovehim -no idea sorry but must be your body still reacting to all the hormones.....really hope all is ok and you get some answers soon

Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Brit- I know what you mean about the stress..... I want to try so hard each cycle but then that might make it worse when nothing happens ......would love a "don't stress" button!! ;-) x


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Well New years was uneventful. We rented the newest resident evil movie. So not worth the rent in my opinion. They should have stopped at the last one. I was so disinterested that i went to lay down. Ended up passing out at 9:30. And completely missed the ball dropping. Oops. My first New years that i missed :(. Hubs made up for it this morning we did our own countdown in the shower and got our kiss. Then i got out and splashed him with cold water :D woot happy New year!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Well girlies AF got me right on time I knew she would this cycle.....onwards and upwards I guess......really want to try and get the timing right this cycle! Feeling really down this morning think its a mixture between back to work blues and AF blues......gotta keep positive and focus on trying everything we can this month!

How are we all? Xx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

aw twinkle. Onward and upward like you always say! Youre going to get it! I know it's tricky in every situation to get pg.. and for years of trying to time it right.. it just never happened.. the month it did.. we had sex for over a week straight..multiple times.. I know it's impractical to try to do that.. but just keep bd'ing way before you think O is going to happen and keep it up! 

Now that I'm pg my twin sister is trying to get pg with me and she keeps calling me asking if I think she's O'ing (all my knowledge lol) and I just told her.. Jess.. you gotta just get at it.. if you think you might be O'ing soon.. get to :sex: and dont stop.. that night I called her to see what the name of the new batman movie was.. with no answer.. so I called right back, which is code.. for ITS AN EMERGENCY.. so she answered saying ARE YOU OK! I said yes yes.. what's the name of the batman movie that just came out.. and she was like "dude.. i'm having sex with my husband.." I was like OOOPS>> OK JUST KEEP YOUR FEET UP FOR 20 MIN AFTER WARD.. GOOD PEP TALK>> GET BACK IN THERE lol.. bahahaha 

I guess that was another thing we did.. is not get right up. Usually I have to get right up and clean up.. well this time I didn't.. we layed there and fell asleep.. and when we woke up.. we did it again.. gross.. but it worked lol 

PMA! :dust:


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry AF got you Twinkle!

Thanks for sharing what worked for you Loves. If this isn't my cycle then we'll bd like rabbits next month.


----------



## jeslyn

Sorry twinkle :/ on to the next one!!

Ash, i hope something happens soon for you.. Trust me, i know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks girls and thanks for sharing loves- I def think hubbie and I aren't bd'ing enough during my fertile time there always seems to be things in the way like illness or trips but I am soooooo determined that we are going to be like rabbits this month around my o week! Hubbie and I did it twice last night as he just "fancied it" why can't he want to do it twice a night during my fertile time!! :-/ typical! Xx


----------



## brit3435

CD 20 according to ff today. I did temp and I'm still in pre-O temps but I Oed on CD 27 the last two cycles so I'm not expecting O for another week. Now that I know so much about my body's fertility its impossible to "ignore" my cycle completely, but trying not to imagine our family with another kid and just focusing on dd has helped lower my stress level alot! Plus I am going ahead with my diet and exercise plan for the new year and not worrying about "what if I'm pregnant" so I'm excited about that. 

Jes- did you O yet?

Twinkle- sorry AF got you, I know what you mean about bding around fertile time. DH always wants it, I think he would be happy if we bded twice a day every day but during my fertile time I make it known that bding is for another reason and I think it puts too much pressure on him and he isn't in the mood. This cycle I'm not telling him when I'm fertile so that he can just relax. He will just be surprised when I'm the one saying "hey you want to.." LOL. Then maybe two weeks later I'll surprise him with a BFP! :happydance::happydance:

Ash- Good luck with your tests, I hope you get a BFP, but if not I agree you need to get to the dr to get your af started!


----------



## jeslyn

I think i o'd before the spotting, because my opks have been getting lighter?


----------



## twinkletoe

brit3435 said:


> CD 20 according to ff today. I did temp and I'm still in pre-O temps but I Oed on CD 27 the last two cycles so I'm not expecting O for another week. Now that I know so much about my body's fertility its impossible to "ignore" my cycle completely, but trying not to imagine our family with another kid and just focusing on dd has helped lower my stress level alot! Plus I am going ahead with my diet and exercise plan for the new year and not worrying about "what if I'm pregnant" so I'm excited about that.
> 
> Jes- did you O yet?
> 
> Twinkle- sorry AF got you, I know what you mean about bding around fertile time. DH always wants it, I think he would be happy if we bded twice a day every day but during my fertile time I make it known that bding is for another reason and I think it puts too much pressure on him and he isn't in the mood. This cycle I'm not telling him when I'm fertile so that he can just relax. He will just be surprised when I'm the one saying "hey you want to.." LOL. Then maybe two weeks later I'll surprise him with a BFP! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ash- Good luck with your tests, I hope you get a BFP, but if not I agree you need to get to the dr to get your af started!

Good idea Brit think that's a good plan best if they just think they are too hot to resist! 

Brit you are doing really well focusing on your little one and just think what a lovely surprise a bfp will be when it comes!!

Diet and exercise plan- I'm right there with you starting properly next week.....come on!! 

Jes- not sure about spotting but excited you might be in your TWW!!

Ok girlies very bad plan.......I am watching new series of One Born Every Minute the DAY my AF arrived!! Bad bad plan!! :-( xx


----------



## ashntony

Well ladies still no test I was sick yesterday! Yuck it was awful! Well the last couple of days my breasts have been quite itchy... TMI! But this usually happens when my AF is on the way! DH and I are going to the store tomorrow before I head into work so I will test Saturday morning! That way if it is a BFN then I can add Parsley to my grocery list! I have actually found a website that has womens personal emails on it... One woman who is in the same boat as me being almost 2 months late! So I will get my AF started before monday hopefully and get to start Bding soon! I am ready to start TTC again! Plus my M-I-L is finally ok with dh and I to start our family!


The site I went to: https://www.sisterzeus.com/delayedmen.htm


----------



## jeslyn

Funny story, When i got pregnant with the twins, (before i knew) I ovulated twice in one cycle, a week apart, and the eggs were fertilized 2 weeks apart. 

My body did all that, and now i can't get one :/


----------



## LovesMyLovey

jes- you could have O'd before the spotting and just noticed the spotting later as it might have taken a while to see the light :) Do you think you timed it all right?? If you can get twins.. then you can do it again!!! PMA!!

Ash- did you ever start temping or anything to confirm O or know that you're ovulating regularly so you'll know when to expect af? My twin is going through the same thing. She's just at O now.. but doesn't know for sure because she's not temping or anything. So she keeps calling all I can do is stay positive for her because I don't know. I'm praying you get a bfp as soon as you test again!

Twinkle- :hugs2: shut the tv off lol. awe.. yea I wish i could just wave a magic wand and impregnant all of you! :dust: Heres to a new cycle though!

Brit- great news that you're still at pre-o temps! If you've got about a week to go.. then that's plenty of time to get some good loving in with your hunny! Have a couple drinks and relax for the evening.. sometimes the best :sex: happens then.

sbmack- I hope this is your cycle! when are you testing?!

Anyone seen Mooks lately?

Agh.. I feel twisted up inside about being pg and staying on here.. but I don't want to leave you ladies! And really want to keep this thread going even if we all get bfps. 
I joined a thread in the First trimester group, but I don't really like it because there's so many girls in one thread.. and theyre so chatty that it's so hard to keep up #1 and #2.. because of that, nobody really remembers what's going on with you.. so it's a lot more enjoyable for me to stay where I'm from.. ya know!

Dont forget where ya came from! Thats what I'm saying! 

Went to my first day at my new job today. It was a success! I think I'll really like it there! Plus my insurance kicks in, in three months so it'll be just in time for all those excessive appointments! 
I went in for a blood test yesterday thinking they'll give me my HCG levels.. nope.. it apparently was just a positive or negative blood test.. they said the don't do the qualitive and quantitive tests unless they're high risk... which IDK yet because I've yet to see a dr.. :( 
(sigh) nothing but a waiting game.... :coffee:


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> jes- you could have O'd before the spotting and just noticed the spotting later as it might have taken a while to see the light :) Do you think you timed it all right?? If you can get twins.. then you can do it again!!! PMA!!
> 
> Ash- did you ever start teiimping or anything to confirm O or know that you're ovulating regularly so you'll know when to expect af? My twin is going through the same thing. She's just at O now.. but doesn't know for sure because she's not temping or anything. So she keeps calling all I can do is stay positive for her because I don't know. I'm praying you get a bfp as soon as you test again!
> 
> Twinkle- :hugs2: shut the tv off lol. awe.. yea I wish i could just wave a magic wand and impregnant all of you! :dust: Heres to a new cycle though!
> 
> Brit- great news that you're still at pre-o temps! If you've got about a week to go.. then that's plenty of time to get some good loving in with your hunny! Have a couple drinks and relax for the evening.. sometimes the best :sex: happens then.
> 
> sbmack- I hope this is your cycle! when are you testing?!
> 
> Anyone seen Mooks lately?
> 
> Agh.. I feel twisted up inside about being pg and staying on here.. but I don't want to leave you ladies! And really want to keep this thread going even if we all get bfps.
> I joined a thread in the First trimester group, but I don't really like it because there's so many girls in one thread.. and theyre so chatty that it's so hard to keep up #1 and #2.. because of that, nobody really remembers what's going on with you.. so it's a lot more enjoyable for me to stay where I'm from.. ya know!
> 
> Dont forget where ya came from! Thats what I'm saying!
> 
> Went to my first day at my new job today. It was a success! I think I'll really like it there! Plus my insurance kicks in, in three months so it'll be just in time for all those excessive appointments!
> I went in for a blood test yesterday thinking they'll give me my HCG levels.. nope.. it apparently was jusIDK yet because I've yet to see a dr.. :(
> (sigh) nothing but a waiting game.... :coffee:

well while temping my temps showed as if I had ovulated twice.... :(i and then my themometer broke.... so I can't gurantee when it was thar I ovulated...


----------



## Sbmack

Loves, please don't feel bad about staying here! We want to here from you. Glad to hear your new job is going well. Sorry if you've said it already, but what are you doing?


----------



## twinkletoe

Loves don't go anywhere.....it just wouldn't be the same in here without you!! That's really annoying about the docs but great that your new insurance kicks in at the right time!!  goodluck with the new job I am sure it will be fab!! So how you feeling any so any sickness etc at mo? 

Nope haven't heard from Mooks at all hope she's ok....never did hear from miss may again maybe she found the whole forum thing too tough 

AFM I have a horrible flu thing and am in bed :-( just hope all ok again for next Thurs as we will be beginning our bd'ing marathon from CD8..... So FX!!

Xx


----------



## ashntony

ashntony said:


> LovesMyLovey said:
> 
> 
> jes- you could have O'd before the spotting and just noticed the spotting later as it might have taken a while to see the light :) Do you think you timed it all right?? If you can get twins.. then you can do it again!!! PMA!!
> 
> Ash- did you ever start teiimping or anything to confirm O or know that you're ovulating regularly so you'll know when to expect af? My twin is going through the same thing. She's just at O now.. but doesn't know for sure because she's not temping or anything. So she keeps calling all I can do is stay positive for her because I don't know. I'm praying you get a bfp as soon as you test again!
> 
> Twinkle- :hugs2: shut the tv off lol. awe.. yea I wish i could just wave a magic wand and impregnant all of you! :dust: Heres to a new cycle though!
> 
> Brit- great news that you're still at pre-o temps! If you've got about a week to go.. then that's plenty of time to get some good loving in with your hunny! Have a couple drinks and relax for the evening.. sometimes the best :sex: happens then.
> 
> sbmack- I hope this is your cycle! when are you testing?!
> 
> Anyone seen Mooks lately?
> 
> Agh.. I feel twisted up inside about being pg and staying on here.. but I don't want to leave you ladies! And really want to keep this thread going even if we all get bfps.
> I joined a thread in the First trimester group, but I don't really like it because there's so many girls in one thread.. and theyre so chatty that it's so hard to keep up #1 and #2.. because of that, nobody really remembers what's going on with you.. so it's a lot more enjoyable for me to stay where I'm from.. ya know!
> 
> Dont forget where ya came from! Thats what I'm saying!
> 
> Went to my first day at my new job today. It was a success! I think I'll really like it there! Plus my insurance kicks in, in three months so it'll be just in time for all those excessive appointments!
> I went in for a blood test yesterday thinking they'll give me my HCG levels.. nope.. it apparently was jusIDK yet because I've yet to see a dr.. :(
> (sigh) nothing but a waiting game.... :coffee:
> 
> well while temping my temps showed as if I had ovulated twice.... :(i and then my themometer broke.... so I can't gurantee whenovulated...Click to expand...


Loves please don't go!!! We would all miss you! Plus we need the inside scoop!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Im not going anywhere.. Lol i just didn't want anyone to feel hopeless and be the the pregnant girl on here babbling. :sigh: 

I hope everyone has a good Friday.. Mine sucks.. Morning sickness has started to kick in and i feel less than good today. I ate an apple on my break this morning.. And immediately wanted to throw up afterwards.. Sick.. My mouth wot stop watering.. :sick:


----------



## brit3435

Loves- No one wants you to go anywhere, and your being pregnant only keeps all of us positive :happydance:

As for the morning sickness....Uhg...I remember that. Try drinking chocolate milk/or regular milk when you don't feel well. It actually helps. Morning sickness is worse on an empty stomach. I used to wake up around 4am and drink a cup of milk and it helped alot! I didn't throw up once during my pregnancy with dd. Good luck, every pregnancy is different so I am looking forward to hearing what your symptoms are!

AFM: As usual CD 23ish today and no O or any sign yet....:growlmad:


----------



## ashntony

Loves I know when I was pregnant with my m/c I had morning sicknees so bad I could not eat or drink anything without wanting to throw up... It was awful! 

My Dh loves to hear about you ladies that have gotten your BFP's! It gives us hope that there is still a chance!!!!

Well, ladies I think for thee first time in a very long time I was okay with my BFN. I mean it would have been awesome for a BFP but I think I need to focus on losing weight before I get pregnant! I checked my BMI today and my jaw almost hit the floor!!! I had not realized tat in just 2 years I had gained over 150 pounds..... So as of today I am cutting out all fast food and soda pop... I am sad to see it go but I want a baby more than a cheese burger! Like they say money can not buy happiness! So DH and I are going to hold off for a few months or at least until I lose 50 pounds and then start trying again! However if you ladies don't mind I would like to stay on this journey with you!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Of course ash! And that is such a great thing that you are doing.......and you never know when you are "not trying" that might just be when you will get that little surprise bfp!!  you hear that all the time but please stay with us!!and good luck with the healthy eating!! Jan is a good time to start as everyone around you seems to be doing the same thing too! X
Loves- sorry you are feeling yuck , and sorry I have no tips for you as I have never had a baba but I have read the same thing as Brit said that it helps to have at least something small in your tummy ......little and often!! 

Brit- that is so annoying hun.......hopefully will happen really soon....the worst bit I think is the time between AF beginning and when you are fertile as you just want to get the show on the road......well fx your will be on the road soon!!

AFM I am just waiting for AF to disappear so I can start bd'ing next Thurs on cd8......also want this horrible bug to go away I have been in bed for 3 days now :-( 

Xx


----------



## jeslyn

Twinkle, Feel better soon! I'm sure whatever it is will be gone by Thursday. 

Loves, you must stay! We wanna hear about everything!! Brit is right, keeping something in will help tremendously!

Ash, thanks for hangin around as well, cutting soda, I lost 20 lbs last year doing just that. Keep working at it!

Brit, i hope o comes soon!

So, last night i had these weird twingy cramps only on my right side. I ran out of opks, but we BD twice yesterday afternoon, so if that was o, we had to have hit the mark per se..lol Today is cd 17, so that would make sense. OMG! 2 week wait! I feel the anxiety now! Holy cow. Cmon something! Lol

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## ashntony

Thanks ladies! Plus before I even used parsley my discharge is becoming a pinky color! Yay! Hope my AF comes naturally!


----------



## jeslyn

Hooray !!


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend!

We had a bunch of people over for the KU game yesterday, it was fun, but it was tough because one of the girls who came brought her son who is younger than my daughter and she is already 6 months pregnant with her second. I felt like I was green with envy asking her all about her pregnancy and to make it even worse she got pregnant at the same time as I did with a chemical pregnancy back in July...well that's my vent for the day, I'm so glad I have you ladies to listen! 

Loves- I agree that we need to stick together even once we get our BFPs! Its nice that there aren't too many ladies on this thread so we all know what is going on with each other. 

Jes- Any symptoms? How many dpo are you?
Ash- Did AF finally make her appearance? Its great that you are going to try to get healthy before getting pregnant! And who knows you may get your BFP while NTNP! 

Twinkle- Are you and dh going to try SMEP this cycle? Hopefully you and your dh will be feeling well enough! What CD are you on? 

AFM- I couldn't help myself, I have had a heavy feeling in my ovaries for the past couple of days and today I feel really wet down there, so i dug out one of my leftover OPKs from last month and sure enough it was postive on CD25, finally! I'm not telling dh, I'm just going to surprise him tonight and tomorrow by being "in the mood" :happydance:


----------



## Sbmack

Yay for a positive OPK, Brit! Have fun!!

Ash, good luck with the new plan! I know cutting back can be difficult. Do you like flavored seltzer? It could replace the soda. I have a soda stream and just add a splash of fruit juice to flavor the water. So much cheaper than buying all those 12 packs of Polar seltzer. I am also trying to be healthier. It's the late night eating that does it for me. We usually eat dinner late and then I always want something sweet after and I'll end up eating a cookie or something at like 10:30. Need to stop that. 

I'm 10dpo today. Started spotting a bit yesterday :( AF due Thursday or Friday.


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack- spotting on 9dpo might be implantation...FXed for you!


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

I know I havent been on for a few days. There just isnt much going on rite now. I stop trying last month. I did a jenny renny and it kind of discouraged me. I also decided to get a breast augmentation. My first consultation is scheduled for tmrw. Im so excited and nervous at the same time. 

Anywho, how is everyone. Everyone of you ladies have something going on. It was nice reading your posts and catching up.


----------



## Mookerr87

Hey Ladies,

I'm still here, just been lurking around the page keeping up on all of you.
*LovesMyLovey* Congrats on you pregnancy, I couldn't be happier for you and your DH, I wish you a H&H nine months.

I had to pull myself away from the forum for abit as I was getting depressed. following peoples progessions, and excitement, on discovering they were expecting. DH and I have kind of taken a break, Life has hit a bit of a rough spot, leaving me wondering if I even want a third at this point. The fact that I feel that way only makes me more sad, as DH wants a third. I'm rather grateful for what I have.

It's nice to see alot of Fimilair usernames on here, and I see what you mean BRIT, that it's just the right size and were all pretty fimilair with one another. I'll be kicking around for the next couple of days cause works slow right now lol, and I need some cheer from my fellow Forum buddies.
I wish you all a Prosperus, Healthy & Happy New Year. I look forward to seeing more BFP's in here
Yours With Big Hugs for you all
Mookerr


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi ladies :wave:

HI MOOKS! :wave:!! We've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs2:~!!!!! I ran away for a little while too! Didn't come back till after my bfp.. I totally wasn't expecting it~

Glam.. DO NOT BELIEVE JENNY RENNY OR ANY OF THEM!! I DID THAT 3 YEARS AGO AND I WAS ALLEGED TO CONCEIVE MAY 2010. I DON"T BELIEVE A WORD OF IT! It's just a false hope to get you more excited to :sex: so either way you concieve naturally. I also had a psychic come in to my old job a few years ago, and her prediction was a wash also.. 

Sbmack- how heavy is the spotting? It could def be imp! PMA!! Just remember you're not out till the :witch: shows!! 

Brit... where the heck do you live? KU is 30 minutes from my house! I live about 35 miles from Lawrence, Ks. ??!?!?!?! :hugs2: I'm really sorry and completely understand the jealousy of being around that girl there. Is she a close friend? Its not easy, but all you can do is just keep the :sex: up and you'll get it!

Jes- :cheers: to the tww! How much in the past few days did you and dh bd? either way.. once is all it takes!

Ash- any sign of anything? I see your cm turned pinkish? did that go anywhere? 

Twinkle- Start :sex: now :happydance: DO IT!!! and don't stop!! With a shorter cycle.. you're bound to catch it if you start right after af!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

AFM- I can no longer eat apples. (barf) :sick: yuck. other than that I'm tired and my boobs hurt. Idk why I'm having to wait till 10 wks for my first appt... it's taking forever!!!


----------



## brit3435

Loves- I live in Wichita! That is crazy that you are in KS too! 

Sbmack- Have you tested yet?

Mooker- Its good to see you back on here!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

omfg.. we literally live 2 hrs or so away from eachother. I live right outside Topeka. So crazy! And what a coincidence!!!!! I'm so excited :happydance:!!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

when I saw you were online I made myself stay up just so I could see where you live. That's hilarious!


----------



## twinkletoe

First of all girlies I am totally agreeing with staying together on this thread through BFPs, BFNs, NTNP and taking a break......it's so nice to know everyone you are all such lovely girlies!

Brit all I can say is WOOHOO!! Positive opk!! So exciting get jumping on that man of yours!! He won't know what's hit him! 

Sbmack - I agree with Brit poss implantation bleeding- fingers and toes crossed for you keep us up to date! 

Mooks hello!! So good to hear from you..... I am sorry you are going through a rough time at the moment, we are here always if you fancy a vent.....I know what you mean, sometimes I wonder if being on here too much is a bad thing making me think of TTC too much but I think if I didn't have here hubbie would be going nuts with my TTC talk and I think it's best if he doesn't hear all of it as he would think I was obsessed !  ......just remember we always here and so happy to hear from you.

Glamstar- good luck with your appointment! Big decision ....good luck .....let us know how you get on! 

Jes-how you getting on with the TWW?? Hope you are well what dpo are you now? 

Loves- poor you with the morning sickness! Well I guess I could live without apples but I hope they weren't your favourite thing to eat in the world?! Thanks for the advice on the bd'ing! Actually I am really seeing this bd'ing like rabbits in one cycle and getting your bfp as I have had a few people say that they had been trying for a while and the month they just bd'ed ALL the time they got a bfp! 

Well I am hoping to do that this month although I am still wrestling this horrible flu! I am cd 9 on Friday and I am hoping to bd lots over the weekend and then hopefully as much as poss during next week and take my opks of course.......kind of smep but we can never seem to be as regimented as that so it will be our version and just trying to bd AS much as poss.....we shall see but I am worried that being sick this cycle might delay ovulating this cycle.......what do you think girls is that likely??

Love and baby dust to all! Xx


----------



## Sbmack

Glamstar, sorry you're feeling so discouraged. Jenny is an idiot. 

Hi Mooker!!!

Twinkle and Brit, good luck getting it on!

Ash, I hope you get you AF soon so you can move on to the next cycle. 

I took a test at 10dpo yesterday - BFN. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. My only hope is that it wasn't FMU and I didn't hold it for a while so maybe it was off. 

Loves, glad to hear things are going well. So funny about the apples.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Lol thanks ladies. No apples werent a favorite.. But i enjoy fruit and got a bunch of fresh fruits and veggies so we can eat healthy. I eat breakfast (special k cereal with a banana sliced in it and two pieces of wheat toast with real butter for breakfast) piece of fruit for snack. A can of soup for lunch. More fruit and possible crackers for snack and then whatever i want for dinner... So i stay full all the time.. And definitely feel tubby.. But I've only gained 2 lbs which is right on track. 

Sbmack - stay positive! What kind of that was it? mine was so faint the day af was due and it was a sensitive one. I think if it would have been a digi it wouldn't have shown up at all yet


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, loves. It was just an Internet cheapie.


----------



## brit3435

Loves- Dh is from about 15 miles from Topeka, CRAZY!


----------



## miss_may

Hi Everyone..im not sure if anyone remembers me ive been away for a while
I think i was the 2nd person to post after Mookerr and have been here since the start, however went through a period of obsessing so thought id give the forum a break for a little bit. its nothing anyone did u r all lovely I was just having a rough time and thought it was best..a lot of stuff going on with the family then christmas, new years was just manic. im ready to come back and start sharing again if that is ok with you ladies?
Well...im still not pregnant despite months of religious trying however amazing to see you are Loves! congratulations that is amazing news you deserve it...how did u get there in the end? any tips or advice?
how is it all going with everyone else? 
cant wait to hear from you all..hope you are all well :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may!! A massive massive welcome back!! Of course we remember you.....I actually just posted about you a wee awhile ago .....so glad you are back and of course you are welcome!! I understand what you mean about obsessing....sometimes I wonder if being on here makes it harder or easier but when I have a silly qu or something to stress about it is so lovely to have the lovely ladies in here right there with you! Well as you can see no luck for me yet either but I am getting right back on that horse cd7 tomorrow and going to start hopefully bd'ing this weekend on cd 9 ! What about you where a outs in your cycle are you? Sorry you had a rough time fx that 2013 will bring us all good news and less stress!  xx


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! Twice today i have written lovely posts for you only to lose them midway. I will try again when i have more time :/

I'm not sure of DPO, but I'm on cd 26 ish? I'm symptom spotting like crazy, & tested today what i believe was bfn, but there's this weird clear line with like a tiny pink line in the clear part? How do i post a pic? I'm almost positive I'm imagining it..


----------



## twinkletoe

That's exciting jes! Fx for you sorry I don't know how to post a pic but I am sure there is something about that in the help threads......would be fab to have a nosey at it! X


----------



## miss_may

i am currently cd15..i have been ovulating around cd20/21 in past cycles so i have tried soya isoflavones this cycle which are supposed to support hormone balance and regulate your cycles. im cd15 and have had lots of signs to say im fertile so fingers crossed :)
we have been BD every other day so fingers crossed!
OH and i are actually watching a documentary on the BBC right now about fertility..its really interesting and its good to see hes taking an interest too :)
thank you for the welcome back twinkle! good to hear you are staying positive!
im feeling really good about 2013!!!


----------



## jeslyn

That sounds awesome miss may! Glad you're back!!


----------



## jeslyn

Ugh, all i could do to post was set avatar...


----------



## Sbmack

Welcome back MissMay!! Good luck this cycle. I know what you mean about obsessing. I keep thinking I'm going to take a break from the forum because it makes me think of ttc too often, but I haven't yet. I'm not so sure that it would work. 

Jeslyn, super cute kids! Fx for you it's a positive!!!


----------



## ashntony

So here's an update! AF still has not hit me full on so I am going to make my parsley tea here this afternoon! TMI but everytime DH and I bd I have a reddish pink discharge... And then after awhile it goes away. My ovaries hurt so I know AF is trying to make her arrival so I think I will assist her a little! Otherwise I hope you ladis are having a good week! I am! 4 days off of work so I am having a laid back week!!!


----------



## jeslyn

It was an evap I'm thinking :/ I obsessed all day about it.


----------



## brit3435

Ash- Maybe you are just now ovulating? I get the pink discharge after bd around O time and that could be why your ovaries hurt too, both of mine hurt around O as well...make sure you are bding alot just in case!

Jes- I had an evap last month and it was devastating! I hope it was just an early BFP for you! 

AFM still no O, I had a positve OPK Monday morning and yesterday morning, but I sometimes get multiple positives before I get my true positive and actually O. I have a feeling I will O soon, but who knows...anytime between CD 27 and CD 35 is normal for me for O (I have been charting for 5 cycles), I'm worried that this makes it more difficult for me to conceive and I wonder if I should see my dr. about this...any opinions?


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> Hi ladies! Twice today i have written lovely posts for you only to lose them midway. I will try again when i have more time :/
> 
> I'm not sure of DPO, but I'm on cd 26 ish? I'm symptom spotting like crazy, & tested today what i believe was bfn, but there's this weird clear line with like a tiny pink line in the clear part? How do i post a pic? I'm almost positive I'm imagining it..

Test again!!!! Good luck!


----------



## jeslyn

brit3435 said:


> Ash- Maybe you are just now ovulating? I get the pink discharge after bd around O time and that could be why your ovaries hurt too, both of mine hurt around O as well...make sure you are bding alot just in case!
> 
> Jes- I had an evap last month and it was devastating! I hope it was just an early BFP for you!
> 
> AFM still no O, I had a positve OPK Monday morning and yesterday morning, but I sometimes get multiple positives before I get my true positive and actually O. I have a feeling I will O soon, but who knows...anytime between CD 27 and CD 35 is normal for me for O (I have been charting for 5 cycles), I'm worried that this makes it more difficult for me to conceive and I wonder if I should see my dr. about this...any opinions?

I wouldn't be concerned about it being late unless your LP is short. How long is it?


----------



## brit3435

My LP is 12 to 13 days so nothing to worry about there...did you test again Jes?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys hope we are all well-

Any sign of AF Ash?

You tested again Jes?

Brit you must be frustrated but as Jes said AF long as you actually o and you lp is ok then you should be fine although that doesn't stop you being frustrated!! Hopefully o is here very soon! 

Jes- your kiddies are soooo cute!! 

AFM- cd 8 and I was meant to be starting bd'ing tonight but still have this horrible flu! :-( I am hoping to be well enough by sat to start cd 10 instead so I hope that is soon enough! I just really really want to try everything I can to catch that eggy though I am worried being sick will put back o? ? X


----------



## jeslyn

I'm going to test again this weekend, I'm not even sure when AF is due, i just couldn't get everything out of my head!!


----------



## jeslyn

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys hope we are all well-
> 
> Any sign of AF Ash?
> 
> You tested again Jes?
> 
> Brit you must be frustrated but as Jes said AF long as you actually o and you lp is ok then you should be fine although that doesn't stop you being frustrated!! Hopefully o is here very soon!
> 
> Jes- your kiddies are soooo cute!!
> 
> AFM- cd 8 and I was meant to be starting bd'ing tonight but still have this horrible flu! :-( I am hoping to be well enough by sat to start cd 10 instead so I hope that is soon enough! I just really really want to try everything I can to catch that eggy though I am worried being sick will put back o? ? X

 Thanks twinkle! 
Feel better soon! Maybe o will hold back until you're well so you can catch it!!


----------



## Sbmack

Feel better Twinkle!!!

Brit, sorry about those long cycles. it must be frusterating.


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
how has everyone been?!?! me ive really been trying to hang in there as much as i can,i cant believe that tomrrow a month has already gone by that my sweet angel has left to gone up to heaven:cry:.

not a day goes by that i don't think about everything this coming up sunday i wouldve been turning 16weeks god it just hurts so badly knowing that id be getting a belly and that in a couple of weeks we be going to find out the sex:cry: but none of that is happen at all:-( no nothing...im just hoping to god that AF doesnt start back and that i get my bfp this month!!!!

idk if i can go month after month again trying and trying hoping to god i'll see them two beautiful lines that took so long to get in the first place:cry:
im sorry ladies its been a min that ive vented and had a good cry.

alls ive been trying to do i just keep as busy as i can because it just hurts to bad thinking about it!!!
ive been having sex since the bleeding stop which took almost 2week which dr said it was ok to do but what sucks is dh is always working and i just started alittle job to because i got to keep busy like i said before and plus im doing school.
well by the time he gets home its almost like he going right back into work again, so i try to let him get some sleep instead trying to bd but i do got to give it to him he has been trying by waking me up.

how was everyones new years?! hopefully we all can bring in the new year with our bfp:hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi Ilovehim I am so sorry you are going through such a hard time......you have been so strong and I can't imagine what you are going through but always know that you have a place to vent here.....I really hope you see those beautiful 2 lines very soon xx

I had a lovely newyears thanks we were at a wedding which was a nice change.......we need lots of lovely positive thoughts for my lovely ladies and 2013 xx


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies. I woke up to AF in full force this morning. I'm guessing the last one was more of a withdrawal bleed after the bcp, so i should be able to time things better this time around.


----------



## ashntony

I am so sorry Ilovehim! I hope you get those two lines soon!!!

Ok ladies I have a question... Today I was online looking for information on TTC for overweight women with irregular cycles... Well I got a few results that pointed to FertilAid... When I went to website only 3 out of the 15 were negative..... Many of the women said they got BFP's after a month or so of taking FertilAid.... (Well they also have it for men but I am going to try it on myself first!) So ladies have any of you taken it and if yes what are your opinions? I mean I am going on 3 months with out a period and I figured rather than going to the doctor and hearing give it another year I would go ahead and give FertilAid a shot and see what happens!


----------



## Sbmack

Ilovehim, I am so sorry your going through all this! You will get through it and have a healthy baby. 

Ash, I've never taken FertailAid, but I don't see what harm it could do. Why would the dr. tell you to wait another year before doing any tests? 

So AF came on Wednesday. I was devastated even though I knew I wasn't pregnant. That day I called my obgyn's office to schedule my first fertility appt. they had an opening for today. The appt. went very well. Today was cd3 so they did bloodwork. The dr. also did an endometrial biopsy. A long skinny tube was inserted into my uterus. It did not feel good at all. It hurt more than the sonohysterography. I have another appt. scheduled for next Friday for an ultrasound to check follicle development. Ill get my bloodwork results then too. Because I keep getting vaginosis, the dr. recommends IUI right away. I am very excited! I also met with thier insurance specialist and she told me I have very good insurance. It covers 80% of all treatments and there's no limit on IUI cycles. I left the appointment in a much better mood. Also, the dr. never said anything about me coming in at 10 months instead of a year.


----------



## ashntony

Well my dh and i have only been trying for a couple months and most wn't do anything until it has been a year...


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hi girls

been a busy couple days here.. I'm so tired by the time i get off work.. still adjusting to this new work schedule. And usually I get on through my cellphone and haven't had the patience to type it all. 

Ilovehim- :hugs2: come vent any time! That's what we're here for! My thoughts are with you! I know all of ours are! :hugs2:

Sorry sbmack and jes that the :witch: came :( here's to a new cycle!

ash- I have heard of fertilaid. It's a lot like maca I think.. and have heard really good things about it!


Ladies.. idk if I should be worried.. I just went potty and saw some spotting. not red at all.. but idk if i should be concerned because I'm cramping all over too.. clear down in my legs.. i'm taking it easy and resting.. my mom said that this is normal.. I hope so .. (breath) should I call the doctors?


----------



## brit3435

Jes- sorry AF got you, but at least your cycle was a normal length this time!

Ash- I have not heard anything about fertilade, but if you are NTNP, what could it hurt?

Loves- I had spotting throughout my first trimester and part of my second with dd. I always called the dr just to make sure everything was OK, and it always was but it usually happened after doing too much heavy lifting or standing on my feet. I did end up having dd premature, but she is healthy and perfect. I would call the dr. just to be on the safe side, at this point they would do a transvaginal ultrasound to see the the baby and make sure the heart was beating and that the fetus is an appropriate size.


----------



## ashntony

Loves it could be nothing but a call to your doc wouldn't hurt! I know when I finally get pregnant I am going to probably call about every little symptom! 


Finally back at CD1 today! Needless to say I have never been happier to have my AF arrive! Well today I am kind of nervous because tomorrow my DH and I are going to see his grandfather about one of his rental properties. The one in particular has someone living in it whom is trying to move out with out letting my dh's grandpa know! We have been interested in the property for about 2 years now. Most of the reason being is that it is the home he grew up in! Our lease ends March 30th so hopefully he gives us the ok and we get to move in! Otherwise I would say this has been an okay week!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thank you ladies! The spotting was off and on 3x last night but went away for now. I called the Dr and he said i could always go in and have the transvaginal ultrasound done at the hospital but i might have to wait for a couple hours to be seen.. And if i was mcing there's nothing they could do to stop it.. So he just suggested i put my feet up and rest. Plus Im still 2.5 months away from my insurance kicking in and i don't want that bill... Ugh.. 
Also.. I feel bad for hubs because I've been evil lately.. I can't help it.. Im just mad at him for no reason... Idk how to get over my attitude problem.. He's really tired of it lol but he doesn't really help the situation either sometimes when he mouths back.. Ugh.. Idk what to do about this.. I need an attitude check definitely! :blush:
Ash- that's awesome about the house! I hope you guys can get it!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ok.. i feel better now.. i know we're not supposed to be :sex: right now.. but i took the necessary precautions to ensure my cervix doesn't get bumped.. so i'm in a good mood now.. weird.. with the two scares we've had because of :sex:... we've only done it maybe 3 or 4 times since my bfp..


----------



## jeslyn

Hooray for AF ash! Im so glad she came on her own!! Good luck with the house!

Loves, I'm glad you're feeling better, keep those toes up as
much as possible! 

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi jes .. Weekend has been good. :) how is yours? We can't seem to get out of boredom mode... sigh...


----------



## Sbmack

Yay for AF Ash! 

Loves, I'm glad you're in a better mood. Try and stay relaxed. 

Sorry about AF, Jes.


----------



## jeslyn

We get into boredom mode sometimes (most times) with the kids.. So when they're at school we will sneak away and watch a matinee, or go out for breakfast. We invite friends over instead of going out with them. Its better because kids are still in their home and can entertain themselves here, and we can control the environment. I think boredom is just a part of parenting at times. Were such homebodies so it isn't like we go stir crazy..lol He goes once a week or so with friends to watch football and have guy time, and I catch up on the dvr, and have quiet time :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys.....hope you have had a good weekend.......I am finally feeling a bit better thank goodness! 

Loves-I am sure it is nothing to worry about but u totally understand you being worried.....I think it is horrible that you have to worry about insurance....really hope it kicks in soon xx

Woohoo Ash for AF! She took a big holiday! Hopefully things will regulate themselves now! 

Jes you aren't boring......just sounds like a lovely family to me!

Hoping to bd tonight !! Fx we don't totally miss another month because of timing! 

Xxx


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys.....hope you have had a good weekend.......I am finally feeling a bit better thank goodness!
> 
> Loves-I am sure it is nothing to worry about but u totally understand you being worried.....I think it is horrible that you have to worry about insurance....really hope it kicks in soon xx
> 
> Woohoo Ash for AF! She took a big holiday! Hopefully things will regulate themselves now!
> 
> Jes you aren't boring......just sounds like a lovely family to me!
> 
> Hoping to bd tonight !! Fx we don't totally miss another month because of timing!
> 
> Xxx

I know me too! Well my DH has decided that he wants me to go ahead and get the FertilAid! He says he wants to start our family soon! So I guess once I buy the FertilAid we are going to officially start TTC again! Not a very long break for us but I am happy that he is so ready to start our family!


----------



## ashntony

I hope everyone has had a great Tuesday!


----------



## Sbmack

ashntony said:


> I hope everyone has had a great Tuesday!

I did! DH's sperm analysis came back perfect!! I hope everyone else's was good too.


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack, that is great news about DH! 

Ash- So happy you finally got AF and Dh is on board with fertilade!

Jes- I know what you mean about spending the night in and hosting parties for your kiddos!

Twinkle- Did you get your bding in?


----------



## Sbmack

Yes, twinkle I hope you've had lots of fun the last few days! Glad you're feeling better.

Brit, did you O? Did you get you're bd'ing in?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys!
SBmack that's fab about DH that's a weight off your mind!  

Any sign of O Brit?

AFM yes we have managed to get some bd'ing in even when I haven't felt quite up to it! Managed to bd cd10, cd11,cd13 , today (cd14) I got +opk so I hoping to bd tonight and tomorrow night if hubbie is up to it!!

How is everyone's week going? Xx


----------



## ashntony

Sbmack said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great Tuesday!
> 
> I did! DH's sperm analysis came back perfect!! I hope everyone else's was good too.Click to expand...

Woot Woot!


----------



## ashntony

Well, I found out that one of my friends is pregnant again! However I am happy for her because with her pregnancy last year she got up to 4-5 months and then she had a miscarriage.... She is about 38 so I am happy that this worked for her! She is due in July! Other than that AF is still here but I am ok with it! Tomorrow I am going to go pick up my first bottle of preseed, first set of OPK's, and a new themometer! Then Friday I will be ordering FertilAid. My husband has a two month supply of Vitamins most of which are included in the FertilAid for men! I hope that the FertilAid helps though! 
Besides all of that I am doing some research on TTC tips.  Such as positions and foods to eat and not eat!


----------



## brit3435

Well its CD 34 for me and no O yet...I'm thinking that if I don't get a BFP this month I will call my dr. to see if I can move up my yearly appt in May to April or March. I have been charting for 5 cycles and the earliest that I have ovulated is CD 27 so something must be up. However I did conceive dd on CD 28 so I know the eggs are still good :shrug: We have been bding every day or every other day so when I do O we will have a good chance of catching that elusive egg!

Ash- I'm glad you have such a positive attitude about ttc! Esp after such a long cycle, good for you! 

Twinkle- I'm glad you and dh are getting that bding in! Hopefully you will be able to bd the next couple of days leading up to O!


----------



## twinkletoe

Ash- sounds like you have a great an in place......pass on any interesting tips you can find! 

Brit - that is so so annoying about your long cycles but as you say you got pregnant before when you o late it's frustrating for you to wait but you are doing so well with all the bd'ing! That's a long time to keep going ! ;-)

Well we got bd'ing tonight as planned  so that's - 
Cd10 -opk +bd
Cd11-opk +bd
Cd12-opk no bd
Cd13-opk +bd
Cd14 +opk +bd
Cd15 (hopefully bd again tomorrow!)

So ladies how are we all feeling? I am currently watching One born every minute! I know I know but I can't help it!! I literally can't resist! :-/ x


----------



## Sbmack

That's lots of bd'ing, Twinkle. You're bound to catch that egg!!

I'm in a great mood today. Looking forward to my first accupunture appt. tomorrow. My dr. recommended it to me. The practioner I'm seeing specializes in infertility treatments.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yay ladies!!! hooray for fresh ttc cycles and lots of bding!!! I'm so excited for all of you!

Ash- woot woot for all your new methods!!!! I'm excited to watch your chart and see how your cycles are! 

Sbmack- so awesome your hubbies swimmers are +++++ !!!! I was starting to think about getting my hunnies checked.. idk if he would have went.. but i was starting to think about it! So kudos to yours for doing it! And what a perfect ending to that too!! Now time to start :sex: time!!! 

Twinkle- You go girl! :thumbup:!!!!! OMG OMG!! That sounds about like our + cycle ... lots and lots of bding.. and don't forget.. if it doesn't happen this cycle.. just keep it up and it will!! I'm praying it happens this cycle!!

Brit- your family time sounds wonderful! Mine isn't a sports guy.. hes more outdoor woodsy.. so his type of fun time is going to cut wood or something.. but we do the same thing.. get away for breakfast or whatever floats our fancy. this weekend we're heading out to Hays/Russell area to go visit his sister (so cool i can say names of towns and you know where I'm talking about lol.. i think.. they're smaller towns) 
cd 34..? we need to induce O!! Try drinking some green tea... I hope you O soon and catch that eggy!! 


afm- spotting continued again today.. it's just brown cm.. today it was a little stringy at times.. I called the dr and they had me go in for bloodwork to get the cu/qua levels to compare to my appt on the 28 (seems like a lifetime away) i'm reading that the cm is normal.. it's just my body getting used to not having a period.. or my cervix being bumped.. and this is about the time my af would be here again.. .. so since it's been since fri or sat that we bd'd last.. i think it the period thing.. idk.. 

GIRLS.. MY BOOBS NEED SOME PAIN RELIEVERS!! they hurt SO BAD! UGH! My friend ordered me some stuff called boosum buddy (spelling?) she said that will relief my nipples.. it's like chap stick for your nipples.. but as for the rest of the boob.. idk what to do.. i'm already a full D cup.. and now.. holy cow.. I look like I could supply a colony with milk.. 

Another thing.. my twin sis is in a funk now.. she's been married for 6 years and is the last of us to get pg.. now that I got my bfp.. her and her hubby are full on TTC and she calls me about every sign/symptom. which I'm totally there for her on.. it's just not enough for her.. and she started freaking out on me over the phone today saying that it's never going to happen for her. And I soooo know her pain.. i really do. I spent years charting.. and using other methods to see if it'll work.. with no success.. the only month is worked for me .. was the one month I wasn't trying or expecting it too.. 
I wish my Mom was still alive. She was my stepmom but I literally knew her before I knew my real mom, and she always knew what to say.. Monday will be her One year anniversary of passing.. and that's going to be a tough day for us.. I just wish she was here to give my sister the comforting words she deserves and also be here to see me through this also. I miss her so much <3 :angel:


----------



## brit3435

Loves- yeah I know where Russell and Hays are! I know people from both places LOL. And yeah, I remember being surprised how bad my boobs hurt when I was preggo with dd. It was awful! Walking hurt! But don't worry, for me it went away by month 3. It comes back though when your milk comes in after you deliver...

Twinkle- Yay for all the bding! You are sure to catch that egg this time! 

Sbmack- Good luck tomorrow with the accupuncture!

AFM I have been doing some research on secondary infertility (have had a kid but having trouble getting pregnant) and it seems like its pretty common. It was nice to read about it because it really hit the nail on the head about how I'm feeling. I feel guilty bc I can't give my daughter a sibling, but at the same time I feel guilty for being sad when I have a perfect little girl already. I did not expect to have trouble getting pregnant, if I had known this would happen we would have started ttc alot sooner....sigh...


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! I've been one busy lady! OH got in trouble over the weekend, and I ended up with the absolute cutest puppy! It's allot of work, with training and making sure my dog is nice, but so worth it! So needless to say, I've been a bit consumed lately. I hope everyone is well!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi girlies-
Loves- really hope your boobs feel better soon, I am sure it is just horrible! :-( I have never had sore boobs even with AF so I can't even imagine how horrible it must feel! Hope it eases off soon! 

Also it is tough with your sister, you are being so good and so supportive to her and I am sure she appreciates it so much, I hope you are getting to enjoy your pregnancy as much as you should, you have been waiting for this for so long. Really sorry about your Mum I am sure it is a really hard time for you all but you seem to be doing an amazing job with your sis so Well done you. 

Brit- how long have you been trying for? I am sure you are perfectly fine but it must be so frustrating with the long cycles so I totally understand you stressing. It's hard not to sometimes I worry all the time too then I tell myself not to as I am sure that's not helping! 

Well we bd'ed again tonight so cd 10,11,13,14,15 it is! Fx'ed!! I know we should have been doing that every month but timings have been off so at least we know we did our bestest this time  

Jes- post a pic of the pup that's quite a handful!! So exciting though! 

How we all girlies its Friday tomorrow woohoo!! Xx


----------



## Sbmack

Loves, so sorry about your stepmom. I'm sure she's looking out for you and your sister. 

Acupuncture went well today though it was a bit strange talking to a man about my flow, spotting and cm....


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack I can imagine it would be weird!! But all to a good end!! Hope it works ....xxx


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi Ladies,

So im in my fertile stage. I bd tonite. I dont wanna consume myself with trying to conceive so im not gonna do it everyday. I will bd again saturday. I havent been keeping track of temps and using opks so im just winging it this month. Maybe next mnth i'll get bck into it.

How are you ladies doing??


----------



## Sbmack

jeslyn said:


> Hello ladies! I've been one busy lady! OH got in trouble over the weekend, and I ended up with the absolute cutest puppy! It's allot of work, with training and making sure my dog is nice, but so worth it! So needless to say, I've been a bit consumed lately. I hope everyone is well!

What kind of puppy? I want one, but I'm scared of getting a crazy one. 

Sounds like a good plan Glamstarr!


----------



## ashntony

Hope all is well with you ladies! Af is really kickin my butt... i am having the heaviest and crampiest af i have ever had. Then again I had a 76 day cycle! Ordered a concieve easy kit today. Comes with a bbt themometer and 20 opks! Now i just have to buy my preseed!


----------



## jeslyn

Puppy is 9 week old blue pit. We already have a 4 year old. For some reason, I can't do pics from my phone, so I'll change my profile pic :)

Good luck twinkle! I hope this is it for you!

Sbmack, puppies adapt to their environment in my experience, but the training reminds me of when babies were little! Were working on a schedule.

We've bd once since he's been here, and he cried the whole time in the other room :/


----------



## Sbmack

He's so cute Jeslyn!!


----------



## Sbmack

Ash, I hope AF ends soon for you so you can start the new cycle! 

I just got back from my ultrasound. I have a 19.8 follicle, which they said is a good size. I misunderstood and won't be doing IUI tis cycle. They require an HSG first and I have to get my cd21 bloodwork done, which I'll do next week. They sent me home with instructions to bd today, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday. My cd3 bloodwork all came back normal.


----------



## ashntony

He is ADORABLE!


----------



## jeslyn

Thanks ladies! He's so precious. He fits in perfectly here :)

Have a great weekend! Good luck with the bd, and with af ash. Mine this past time was horrible! I used a whole box of pads the first 2 days.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

jes- he's adorable!!! What a beautiful coat!! Good luck with the training... I'm about at my wits end with sadie.. had to ask my dad to come over during the day to take her out cuz shes alone 10 hours a day now.. and is behaving horribly! Understandable .. but absolutely aggravating.. 

sbmack- get that bding in every other day!!! I hope this works for you so you dont have to go through the IUI.. Fingers X'd!!

ash- :hugs2: your af is being evil this cycle.. i'm sure it's like having 2 in 1 since your cycle was so long.. i wonder what the deal is with that.. generally long cycles like that are typical of pcos.. have you been diagnosed with that? every female in my family has it.. i've never been diagnosed.. but then again i never went in and had the tests done.. but i grow the facial hair on my chin and neck that I have to pluck out.. it's the pits.. BUT TOTALLLY YAY ON GETTING YOUR TTC KIT TOGETHER!!!!

Twinkle... you are totally rocking out with your socks out lol! :haha: your stuff might be worn out and need a break lol but it's totally worth it! Fingers X'd!!!

Glam! It's ok to take it easy.. give your body some good relaxation time this cycle and grab yourself a drink :drunk: I love to drink my red beer.. and it's been weeks since i've had one.. so will you ladies have a drink for me please!!!!

AFM- sister feels better. she came down again last night.. and we had a great evening talking.. My mom's one year anniversary of passing is Monday, so we're going to my dads for a special day with just him, my sister and I on Sunday. He kind of wants to be alone on Monday.. understandable.. but I'll still check in on him. You ladies are so supportive and great! :hugs2:!! 

So the spotting started again wednesday at work.. so I called the dr and got in for some blood work. She called me yesterday and told me my levels were 83,000! So the scheduled me in for my first sonogram on Wednesday. I only hope Adam can get off work to go. 

so that's all with me... I'm feeling a little swollen in.. well all over.. boobs.. and i'm swelling a little above my pubic bone area.. i think thats a bump forming..


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hey brit brit :) i didn't go back far enough and add you in my post.. how are you doing tonight


----------



## GlamStarr85

Im just so ready to be pregnant already. Can I scream to the top of my lungs just to release some stress or tension? This is truly annoying. I feel like after my tubal pregnancy and losing a tube its gonna be that much harder to get pregnant. I just hope its meant for to me to bring a child into this world on my own.


----------



## brit3435

Jes- Such a cute puppy! Dh wants us to get a puppy and I was thinking about getting him one for his 29th birthday coming up, but we already have cats who are afraid of dogs and with a toddler and trying for another baby, I think it may be too much for me to take on!

Loves- Good luck at your ultrasound on Wed! I'm sure the spotting is just a sensitive cervix which is aggravated by bding and nothing to be concerned about! You should be able to see the heartbeat on your ultrasound! Oh and we are traveling up to Manhattan this weekend for my brand new niece's baptism, I'm sure you are the only one on here who knows where that is! LOL

Twinkle- We are in the two week wait together! What DPO are you? Lets keep each other posted on any symptoms!

Glam- That must be so frustrating ttc with only one tube! I was telling dh the other night that not Oing until CD 35 makes it feel like we can only conceive every other month...I'm so fed up with it...it seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant so easily!

Sbmack- Good luck with the bding! If you don't get your BFP this cycle will they do IUI next cycle?

Ash- Are you going to temp this cycle?

AFM- FF says I ovulated sometime in the past few days. My temp has slowly been rising for the past 5 days, but I was having ovulation pain on all of the days and felt like I was still fertile so we kept bding, every day except last night and Monday night. I'm so happy to be in the TTW! The tww is nothing compared to a 5 week wait for O :happydance: Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ashntony

GlamStarr85 said:


> Im just so ready to be pregnant already. Can I scream to the top of my lungs just to release some stress or tension? This is truly annoying. I feel like after my tubal pregnancy and losing a tube its gonna be that much harder to get pregnant. I just hope its meant for to me to bring a child into this world on my own.

Not true glam! My friend had one removed 2 years ago. Her first month trying with one she was pregnant ! The doc said it was easier bc the sperm had only 1have place to go


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> jes- he's adorable!!! What a beautiful coat!! Good luck with the training... I'm about at my wits end with sadie.. had to ask my dad to come over during the day to take her out cuz shes alone 10 hours a day now.. and is behaving horribly! Understandable .. but absolutely aggravating..
> 
> sbmack- get that bding in every other day!!! I hope this works for you so you dont have to go through the IUI.. Fingers X'd!!
> 
> ash- :hugs2: your af is being evil this cycle.. i'm sure it's like having 2 in 1 since your cycle was so long.. i wonder what the deal is with that.. generally long cycles like that are typical of pcos.. have you been diagnosed with that? every female in my family has it.. i've never been diagnosed.. but then again i never went in and had the tests done.. but i grow the facial hair on my chin and neck that I have to pluck out.. it's the pits.. BUT TOTALLLY YAY ON GETTING YOUR TTC KIT TOGETHER!!!!
> 
> Twinkle... you are totally rocking out with your socks out lol! :haha: your stuff might be worn out and need a break lol but it's totally worth it! Fingers X'd!!!
> 
> Glam! It's ok to take it easy.. give your body some good relaxation time this cycle and grab yourself a drink :drunk: I love to drink my red beer.. and it's been weeks since i've had one.. so will you ladies have a drink for me please!!!!
> 
> AFM- sister feels better. she came down again last night.. and we had a great evening talking.. My mom's one year anniversary of passing is Monday, so we're going to my dads for a special day with just him, my sister and I on Sunday. He kind of wants to be alone on Monday.. understandable.. but I'll still check in on him. You ladies are so supportive and great! :hugs2:!!
> 
> So the spotting started again wednesday at work.. so I called the dr and got in for some blood work. She called me yesterday and told me my levels were 83,000! So the scheduled me in for my first sonogram on Wednesday. I only hope Adam can get off work to go.
> 
> so that's all with me... I'm feeling a little swollen in.. well all over.. boobs.. and i'm swelling a little above my pubic bone area.. i think thats a bump forming..

No i have never been diagnosed... bit i do have a lot of the symptoms like irregular cycles and facial hair.. excessive weight around the middle. If we aren't pregnant by our 1month yr. Anniversary then i am going to have a doc look into it!


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Jes- Such a cute puppy! Dh wants us to get a puppy and I was thinking about getting him one for his 29th birthday coming up, but we already have cats who are afraid of dogs and with a toddler and trying for another baby, I think it may be too much for me to take on!
> 
> Loves- Good luck at your ultrasound on Wed! I'm sure the spotting is just a sensitive cervix which is aggravated by bding and nothing to be concerned about! You should be able to see the heartbeat on your ultrasound! Oh and we are traveling up to Manhattan this weekend for my brand new niece's baptism, I'm sure you are the only one on here who knows where that is! LOL
> 
> Twinkle- We are in the two week wait together! What DPO are you? Lets keep each other posted on any symptoms!
> 
> Glam- That must be so frustrating ttc with only one tube! I was telling dh the other night that not Oing until CD 35 makes it feel like we can only conceive every other month...I'm so fed up with it...it seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant so easily!
> 
> Sbmack- Good luck with the bding! If you don't get your BFP this cycle will they do IUI next cycle?
> 
> Ash- Are you going to temp this cycle?
> 
> AFM- FF says I ovulated sometime in the past few days. My temp has slowly been rising for the past 5 days, but I was having ovulation pain on all of the days and felt like I was still fertile so we kept bding, every day except last night and Monday night. I'm so happy to be in the TTW! The tww is nothing compared to a 5 week wait for O :happydance: Have a great weekend everyone!

Yes i will be temping I will get a Bbt themometer in my kit!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! Hooray for 2ww brit and twinkle! 
Sbmack, i second ash. It may be easier. The one place to go makes sense! You did the Jenny Renny right? I forget what it said. 
Ash, your kit sounds fun! 
Loves, i totally understand the training frustrations! Your levels sound great! I'm glad the doc was able to ease your mind.

So yesterday, i started spotting again like last cycle, so i bought some opks from dollar tree. there was a line, but not quite dark, so we bd twice yesterday, and this morning. Then i shower this am, and had EWCM for the first time! & my cervix was soft high open wet. Did another opk, and it was deffo positive. So we bd'd again, and i held my legs up for 20 minutes every time. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## brit3435

Yeah for O Jes! I'm excited for 3 of us to be in the tww together! Maybe we will all get BFPs...followed by the rest of you ladies in the weeks to come! 

Glam- I third the idea that the swimmers only have one way to go! Plus I think the same ovary can O each month right? 

Ash- Your kit sounds interesting! Does it have a success rate on it or anything? 

Afm- Dh and I are going to bd again tonight just for good measure, and we are going to keep bding every couple of days or every other day just in case my temps are off this cycle. I only temped like 8 days out of the 37 so far this cycle, so that could be throwing my O date off. We really don't want our kids to be very far apart in age so if we don't get preggo soon, dh is going to get fixed so we can move on with our lives...


----------



## jeslyn

Are you ok with that brit?


----------



## ashntony

Fingers crossed Jeslyn! I am still waiting for my AF to finish! I calculated and my last cycle was 89 days long! So I am going to be patient and let my AF to leave! 
As far as the kit goes i will try to post some info tonight! Hey I can't complain I only had to pay 9.95 to try it! I plan on buying fertilaid next month though either way!


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Yeah for O Jes! I'm excited for 3 of us to be in the tww together! Maybe we will all get BFPs...followed by the rest of you ladies in the weeks to come!
> 
> Glam- I third the idea that the swimmers only have one way to go! Plus I think the same ovary can O each month right?
> 
> Ash- Your kit sounds interesting! Does it have a success rate on it or anything?
> 
> Afm- Dh and I are going to bd again tonight just for good measure, and we are going to keep bding every couple of days or every other day just in case my temps are off this cycle. I only temped like 8 days out of the 37 so far this cycle, so that could be throwing my O date off. We really don't want our kids to be very far apart in age so if we don't get preggo soon, dh is going to get fixed so we can move on with our lives...

I have faith that you will catch a sticky bean soon!


----------



## brit3435

Thanks ladies...you are all so great and supportive! I'm ok with it, in fact its me not dh who wants to stop trying if we don't get pregnant soon. He is just willing to get fixed if I'm really sure we are done. TTC takes so much more emotional energy than I ever realized it would and I feel like it takes away from my family. I'm not the type of person who can NTNP and just let things happen...I'm more of a control freak :) plus we don't want to be in our 50s with kids still living at home. If I don't get my BFP this month, I'll check with my dr. he wanted to see me if we hadn't conceived in 6 months and its been 7 (minus MC in Aug). 

Jes/Twinkle- When are you planning to test? 

Ash- when are you going to start using your OPKs?


----------



## Tonto

miss_may said:


> Hi, im due to test on 22nd/23rd. I've posted a few messages on here and had little or no replies so will be nice to talk to someone around the same CD. I'm currently 9 dpo and experiencing extreme tiredness, vivid dreams and broken out in spots which is unusual for me. So fingers crossed for both of us :)
> I'm ttc #1 btw...good luck with lucky number 3 :)
> Look forward to hearing from U mookerr
> Laura x

I'm also having the tiredness, vivid dreams and odd breakouts! Yesterday I woke up at 5:30 am with a huge desire to clean. I'm trying to keep from testing until after the 28th (when AF would normally arrive) as I find it just causes more anxiety if I get a BFN. Best of luck to you and baby dust to us all!


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Thanks ladies...you are all so great and supportive! I'm ok with it, in fact its me not dh who wants to stop trying if we don't get pregnant soon. He is just willing to get fixed if I'm really sure we are done. TTC takes so much more emotional energy than I ever realized it would and I feel like it takes away from my family. I'm not the type of person who can NTNP and just let things happen...I'm more of a control freak :) plus we don't want to be in our 50s with kids still living at home. If I don't get my BFP this month, I'll check with my dr. he wanted to see me if we hadn't conceived in 6 months and its been 7 (minus MC in Aug).
> 
> Jes/Twinkle- When are you planning to test?
> 
> Ash- when are you going to start using your OPKs?

I was thinking maybe next Sunday... that way my AF will be gone and It is a week after my AF


----------



## miss_may

Good evening ladies..ot afternoon or morning...wherever you are in the world HELLO!
When are people testing this cycle? 
Lets get a January group together..i think ill test Saturday im pretty sure ill be 12dpo then!
Any signs or symptoms girls? 
I've got really good feelings this cycle..we bd A LOT this month..everyday around ovulation so I don't see how the sperm and egg aren't meeting if im not! I don't like getting my hopes up too much as you no cus the disappointment gets worse every time! also my oh bought one of those fertility tests online..they are 86% accurate so not 100 per cent but still thought we'd try it out just for peace of mind. He was positive which was good news but doesn't insure anything really.
Baby dust to all 
Looking forward to hearing from you..ive been gone for a while I no :)


----------



## jeslyn

I'll be testing the 30th or 31st. I had a 23 day cycle last time, and I'll be 12dpo by then :) 
Any one have any fun symptoms? I have an abundance of creamy cm. Nothing else worth writing home about :) 
any


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys......welcome back miss may! Glad you did all the bd'ing you could this month, we tried hard this month too bd'ing on cd10,11,13,14 and 15 so I am happy with that but for some reason am not convinced .......I don't really know why maybe it's that if I convince myself that I'm not then we will get a lovely surprise one month! 

I am thinking of testing on 30th too girls if AF doesn't show before that will be about 12dpo. It's so good that we can all be here for eachother! No symptoms at all here but at 4dpo I'm not really expecting any!! I don't believe them anyway I am sure my body likes to play tricks on me :-/ grrr! Xxx


----------



## miss_may

jeslyn i also have lots of cm too but i usually do before af so dont no what to think! i no what u mean twinkle every time i think i am in for a chance i get that horrid bfn so i just dont no what to think anymore!
well ive had sore nipples and they r constantly hard lol..sorry tmi..ive heard them called porn star nips haha! despite dressing in about 100 layers as theres snow on the ground here and is freezing they r permanently perky haha..i also had a really sharp pain in my tummy yesterday which doubled me over..could hopefully be implantation but dunno?
i had a cycle like this a few months back where i was convinced i was but surprise surprise BFN! i just try and think of it like this...every month that goes by my chance of concieving increases due to statistics. it takes the average woman round 10 months i hear considering there are no fertility problems..im on month 9 so fingers crossed itll be soon :)
so 30th and 31st testers then..i think af due very latest 28th so we r all close together girls :)
what have people been trying lately then? what have everyone been up to? need to catch up with you ladies!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey hun good attitude with the cycles!! I think that is a great approach to take!! Well I am still taking my Vit B6complex, baby asprin, raspberry leaf tea and prenatal. This month we tried to get bd'ing in before a positive opk and we managed a few more so that's good!! Sounds like you had a good cycle of bd'ing so fingers and toes crossed.

What about you miss may any goss? X


----------



## miss_may

Hmm no not really..i found out my sister in law is having a boy..so im going to have a nephew as I already have a 2 year old niece which is nice. 3 of my friends are getting married over the next 3 months lol and 1 is having a baby..and get this she cried when she found out as she was so devastated. Not fair really is it? But hey..shell make a good mum and our time will come! Over 6 years later and still no ring on ny finger or bun in the oven haha but i no our time will come! 
I took soy isoflavones at the beginning of the cycle and me and oh take pre natal vitamins/ multi vitamins. And we've been using concieve plus lube.
I can't wait to test but every month it terrifies me that im gunna get another disappointment. Even the 2ww is frustrating and horrible..in the other hand its nice having that little bit of hope to cling on to. Then as soon as you take that test that's it until next time..so testing scares me to death lol! 
What's baby aspirin twinkle? What does it do? X


----------



## twinkletoe

Apparently it is supposed to help the lining of the uterus I read this......
"A low does of aspirin such as found in baby aspirin may be beneficial to fertility. It is thought that aspirin can help the uterine lining by helping with the blood flow to the ovaries and uterus. Low dose aspirin treatment also significantly improves ovarian response. Aspirin is thought to help with In Vitro Fertilization, particularly in women who have previously had a miscarriage. Studies show that it may reduce the risk of miscarriage as much as 50% when used with heparin or immunoglobulin.

You can take any brand of aspirin, as long as it has no more than 81 mg per tablet. This will be in either the chewable baby aspirins, or in the adult low dose aspirin. The tablets are very small and easy to swallow. You only need to take one tiny pill per day to reap the benefits. Taking one low dose or baby aspirin (81 mg) a day is a good thing to add to the supplements you are already taking. If you are suspicious about miscarriages, or have suffered from them in the past, ask your doctor about aspirin. It could very well be what the doctor orders. When you are trying to conceive, it is important not to take any type of drug, even an over the counter one, without talking to your doctor first. 

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/preg...icles/319.html

I have very short periods so felt it couldn't hurt but I am no expert!! We also use preseed which I love! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Congrats on the nephew miss may! That is exciting and as you say it will all happen in time!! 

I am totally the same with testing it seems like a good idea at the time but the the disappointment is horrible! :-( tough call I prefer just to wait for AF I usually spot before she arrives so that is usually my warning for her very unwelcome visit!! Fx we get a dream team bfp or two or 5 this month! ;-). Xx


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks for the baby aspirin tip, Twinkle. I may just try that. 

I have another acupuncture appt. this Thursday. He's going to make me a special blend of Chinese herbs to help with my spotting and short LP. 

MissMay, those porn star nips are a good sign. Haha.


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, I hope everyone had a great weekend! Dh was off work today for the holiday so it was nice to have some extra family time. 

I'm so glad I get to be in the tww with so many of you! I think I'm around 3 dpo, I wasn't very consistant with my temping and sometimes it takes my temps a couple of days to rise after O, so I could be off by a day or 2, but for the past 3 days my temps have been higher. 

I'm so excited to hear updates about everyone's symptoms! So far for me just my normal post O stuff, although my boobs are more sore than usual and more irritability, but this is the latest I have ever ovulated so maybe the transisition from estrogen to progesterone was just harder on me since it had been so long.


----------



## twinkletoe

I have no symptoms at all......none!! Well I guess it means my hopes aren't being put up !! I am def not expecting anything this months has been very stressful at home with a very sudden death in an accident of my cousin who got caught in an avalanche in Scotland so we are just trying to all be here for eachother right now ......it did make me think that if I got my bfp that it would be a happy thing for my family to focus on but we shall see xx


----------



## brit3435

Oh no, Twinkle, I'm so sorry! That is a terrible tragedy, I hope you get your BFP this month so your family has something positive to look forward to!:hugs:


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Twinlke. What an awful tragedy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jeslyn

So sorry twinkle :( fingers crossed for something positive for you!

Miss may, i thought i was the only not married one! We talk about it, but haven't made any solid plans.


----------



## miss_may

Oh twinkle that's awful..i heard about it on the news. Thinking about you and you're family hun but hopefully something good will happen this month for you!
Haha jeslyn..men hey! We've been together since we were 16 and im only 23 and he's 24, we've both been to university and there's always been things in the way I suppose. I no well be together until we are old and grey so I suppose that's all that matters :) 
It would be nice yo have the same name for when a baby comes along but it'll all happen one day..hell pluck up the courage soon he's got to lol!
Ohh its just started snowing again here, this country is so unprepared for snow its ridiculous..you guys in Canada would laugh if U saw the way we panic. Hopefully my car won't get stuck on the driveway again haha! I'm really sorry i forget where people are from?


----------



## jeslyn

I'm in Michigan US but 10 minutes from Canada. Its freezing here! It was 7 degrees when i took kids to school this morning. Were going to the gym soon, but if it weren't for this muffin top I'd be in bed still :)

We've been together for 4 years, we have lived together for one. We were neighbors before for 3 years..lol I decided to stop talking about it. He asked last year, but no ring yet, and after finding a dress and obsessing over a wedding with no return enthusiasm i give. I don't want to pressure him. I wanna remind him of how easily convinced i was to quit birth control last year, but I'll keep my thoughts to myself.. 
See, look at me playing good wife already..lol


----------



## miss_may

its minus 2 here...horrible..we live in a first floor apartment near the sea so ive got nice view of the snow coming down :) im supposed to be studying today im in my duvet on the sofa as its so bloomin cold! haha
ive got jeremy kyle on the telly..dont no if any of u state side no it but its just hilrious the only thing on tv at the mo..it makes me sick tho some of the people on it just popping out kids and not looking after them and dont even no who their dad is...gross! 
i work with kids too and some of the stories i hear are just awful...given my chance i just no id be such a good mummy!
how old r your kids jeslyn?


----------



## Sbmack

I'm in New Hampshire. It's a balmy 24 degrees (-4) here. There was 10 inches of snow in the forecast overnight, but we didn't get anything. I was prepared for a snow day...kind of hard to get motivated now.


----------



## miss_may

our snow day was friday..woke up and it was about 10 inches..i couldnt get off my driveway as it slopes so i didnt have to go to work hooray...oh and i took my niece out on the sledge instead it was so fun..its all melted now tho fingers crossed for bfps and snow days lol


----------



## jeslyn

Now its 1 degree..lol
I have boy girl twins that will be 7 in June :)


----------



## ashntony

I am so sorry twinkle!


----------



## twinkletoe

I'm In a little village called Moira in Northern Ireland , snowing lots here at the mo! Girls believe me I know about the wait! Hubbie and I got together when we were 16 and he proposed when I was 26 , married at 27 so 11 years before that isle!! We were both really busy with studying and qualifying etc so didn't seem that long at all.... Bursting to complete the picture now I'm 30......fx for us all to get our snowy BFPs!! 
Hope your not still on ITV2 or all those brain cells will be rotting with the real housewives of Beverly Hills!! ;-) 
Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Aisle on isle stupid phone! ;-) x


----------



## twinkletoe

"Not" not "on" once again! Grrr! X


----------



## Sbmack

Twinkle, my dh and I were together 10 years before we walked the isle. I think it happens a lot when you get together young. We were freshman in college and both 19. I have a good feeling I'll be preggers by our third anniversary in July.


----------



## miss_may

Haha love how you were on the same channel twinkle..oh no no I turned straight over when that came on haha..come dine with me now haha! 
Aww jeslyn twins how lovely!
Yeah im in no hurry to walk the aisle..all my friends are wedding mad but I want a marriage more than the big white wedding..its a lot of money which id rather spend on other things and if U R together and love eachother then what's the rush I suppose!
Ladies..i don't no if im going mad but could this be a sign?..i had a tuna bagel for my lunch and as soon as I ate it I felt sick..the smell id lingering in my kitchen which is making me feel really queasy and I love fish! My dad is coming round for dinner so im cooking but I can't stand going in the kitchen..its minus 2 outside and the kitchen window is wide open trying to get rid of the smell..and just to top it off I've sprayed loads and loads of coconut air freshener and now that's making me feel ill haha!


----------



## twinkletoe

I really hope so Miss May I have never had a symptom like that or really a symptom at all! I'm the same I love tuna, please don't freeze yourself to death in that kitchen! Hope your not cooking fish!......ps I switched to come dine too!! ;-) xx


----------



## brit3435

I'm in southern Kansas...its 35 degrees here, warm compared to the rest of you it sounds like! Dh and I met junior yr of college, he is a few months older and he proposed that summer! We got married when we were 22, we are 28 now and have a little girl who is 23 months old. I have enjoyed this recap of everyones location and situation! 

miss may its funny you said something about the lingering smell in the kitchen, dd and i just got home from the gym and all i could smell was eggs from this morning! I'm starving but the smell grossed me out. 

Jes- I am still trying to lose my baby belly from dd, so we try to go to the gym 4 or 5 days a week! They have a kid zone where I can let dd play while I exercise, its great!


----------



## jeslyn

We go 4/5 times a week as well, he's all buff and sexy :) we go while the kids are in school, and sometimes use our home equipment in the evenings or walk the dogs. I feel like i ruined my workout with potato soup at olive garden after :( He mentioned starting supplements, but we decided against it since were ttc.


----------



## brit3435

Jes- I had potato soup for lunch today as well! It was homemade though...delicious and only 300 calories, its the Pioneer Woman's recipe you should look it up! It would be even lower in calories, but I add a big dollup of sour cream and top it with sharp cheddar cheese :happydance:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Im so sorry for ur lost twinkle. I will keep u and ur family in my prayers.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hi ladies


----------



## GlamStarr85

brit3435 said:



> Jes- Such a cute puppy! Dh wants us to get a puppy and I was thinking about getting him one for his 29th birthday coming up, but we already have cats who are afraid of dogs and with a toddler and trying for another baby, I think it may be too much for me to take on!
> 
> Loves- Good luck at your ultrasound on Wed! I'm sure the spotting is just a sensitive cervix which is aggravated by bding and nothing to be concerned about! You should be able to see the heartbeat on your ultrasound! Oh and we are traveling up to Manhattan this weekend for my brand new niece's baptism, I'm sure you are the only one on here who knows where that is! LOL
> 
> Twinkle- We are in the two week wait together! What DPO are you? Lets keep each other posted on any symptoms!
> 
> Glam- That must be so frustrating ttc with only one tube! I was telling dh the other night that not Oing until CD 35 makes it feel like we can only conceive every other month...I'm so fed up with it...it seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant so easily!
> 
> Sbmack- Good luck with the bding! If you don't get your BFP this cycle will they do IUI next cycle?
> 
> Ash- Are you going to temp this cycle?
> 
> AFM- FF says I ovulated sometime in the past few days. My temp has slowly been rising for the past 5 days, but I was having ovulation pain on all of the days and felt like I was still fertile so we kept bding, every day except last night and Monday night. I'm so happy to be in the TTW! The tww is nothing compared to a 5 week wait for O :happydance: Have a great weekend everyone!


Yes it is very frustrating. Im trying to stay positive. My doctor said bcuz i still have both ovaries my chances of conceiving is still great. No less than someone with both tubes. So that gives me hope.


----------



## miss_may

Hi girls I wad wondering what jenny renny was?
I've seen it mentioned a few times on here and was wondering what it meant lol


----------



## jeslyn

She's a psychic supposedly to tell when bfp comes.


----------



## miss_may

Oh really haha? And people pay for this..seems like a very clever scheme lol
Any more symptoms today?
I feel really weird today I can't explain it just feel ill..one minute I feel sick then hungry then completely off my food. And I didn't sleep a wink last nite, wad tossing and turning all night
I really hope af isn't on its way :(


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling today? Twinkle, Jes, Miss May any symptoms? Sbmack are you in the tww yet? Ash, good luck with those opks this weekend! Miss May how many dpo are you? Your symptoms sound promising! I never had food adversions while pregnant but most women do! So is everyone planning to test on the 30th or 31st? I only have 3 tests left over from the kit I got in nov and I'm not buying any more! :growlmad:

AFM...about 5dpo, and I have been so irritable today! Little things that normally don't bother me are really getting under my skin. I had horrible nightmares last night that seemed so real, and I have been freezing cold but my temperature is 99.9. I hope I'm not getting sick, the last time I was sick AF came 5 days early, but it was also the cycle after MC so maybe it had more to do with that than being sick. The only thing I think could be a possible symptom is being really cold. I noted that on my chart from 4 dpo to MC my very first cycle of ttc when I MC. I didn't know I was preg with dd so I'm not sure what my symptoms were early on with her. 

What about you Jes, do you remember any early symptoms with your twins?


----------



## GlamStarr85

Im not sure how many dpo I am. I havent been keeping track at all this cycle. No opks no temps no nothing. Maybe next cycle I will get my energy and enthusiasm back for ttc. There were a few moments where I felt cramps on different days around my ovulation timeframe but Im not sure which was the actual O day. I guess we'll see what happens when Feb 3rd comes. Thats my next expected menstrual day.


----------



## twinkletoe

I haven't had any symptoms.....this evening I had cramps for about 30mins and loads of lotion like cm then nothing......I haven't been the best with this flu type thing over past few weeks so not really looking into it but was weird to get cm after O.......hope my body isn't trying to O again! Oh well only time will tell I don't expect anything this month with the family stress!

Fx with the symptoms Brit and miss may they sound positive! What about you Jes? 

Ash any update?
Glam- fx so much for your tww!

Love having All of you lovely ladies to chat to xxx


----------



## miss_may

I am getting a lot of symptoms this cycle..i just feel funny. I only had about 3 hours sleep last night..ive worked 10 hours today so you'd think id be asleep by now (its almsot midnight here) but I just can't! Arghh! My tummy is all twisted and im on and off my food..i also still have the sore 'porn star nips' haha!
I'm not sure how many dpo I am..i stopped using opks and have looked for signs from mu body instead..ive got quite used to checking my cervix and cm so I think I am around 7-10 dpo. 
I really hope these are signs of something good..otherwise I am never trusting my body again in the 2ww lol!
Twinkle-can that happen? Oing twice in one cycle? 
Brit I also had this last night when I was tossing unable to sleep..i felt really hot but couldn't bring myself to push the duvet off. I was hot and cold..but have got through today without feeling ill at all. Its really strange!
Does anyone no what the cervix is supposed to be like as a good sign for pregnancy? Closed/open/ high/ low/ hard etc? 
Glam- hopefully the less stressful approach to ttc will work in your favour..its sometimes good to just forget about all the charting etc and just try and have fun doing it. Easier said than done tho lol!
Love talking to U guys..thanks for listening ladies hope you are having a great day!


----------



## twinkletoe

All your symptoms sound really good miss may I really hope this is a good sign.....no I don't think I actually O'ed twice but because I don't temp I can't actually tell if I have O'ed I just use my positive opk so I have heard of a few surges in one cycle in ladies.....I might keep checking my opks after I get my positive for the whole cycle next cycle incase i am having that problem?!

Xx


----------



## brit3435

Glam- I didn't realize you were also in the tww! I agree that not keeping track so much and just letting things happen is sometimes best for getting that BFP. 

Twinkle- I'm sure its hard to notice symptoms this cycle with everything your family is going through, but it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant! Dh and I were on vacation after I conceived dd and I never suspected pregnancy until AF didn't come. 

Miss May- Cervix position in pregnancy is high and closed, but it varies from woman to woman as far as when it moves into that position. I never checked my cervix while preg with dd, but when I MC my cervix was high and closed until the day before the heavy bleeding started, and then it dropped and was open. https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle- I get more than one surge before I O. My OPKs are almost positive and I have EWCM but no O. Then a week or 2 later I actually O. But you have short cycles don't you? You probably have your O timed correctly.


----------



## twinkletoe

Yes my cycles are about 26 ish days and never suspected multiple surges but it was just the cm today that made me wonder.....we shall see maybe I will buy some cheapies and keep tracking next cycle xx


----------



## brit3435

I have heard you can have a surge of cm with implantation :thumbup: fx!


----------



## ashntony

Well still waiting on my opks and my fertibella.... i have been kinda depressed lately bc everyone is going into labor.... but i have heard women typically get pregnant on bottle 3 so hopefully I do too


----------



## ashntony

Thought you ladies might like this!


On another side note my fertibella package should arrive today!!!! Woot Woot! I am so excited to start upping my chances for conception!


----------



## miss_may

Thanks Brit hopefully it will stay up!
Ash what's fertibella?? 
Like the cartoon haha!


----------



## miss_may

Twinkle what cd are you?


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may -I am CD21 

Ash-cartoon very cute!! I agree what's fertibella??


----------



## twinkletoe

Brit-you never know! Always a wee bit of hope thanks!


----------



## ashntony

Fertibella is like fertilaid but it covers 7 major factors of infertility from thyroid to estrogen to progesterone! A lot of women concieved on the 2nd bottle it also comes with free bbt themometer and 20 free OPK's! It is a free trial so I only paid $10 for everything! Plus my DH is on his multi vitamins! They cover folic acid, zinc,antioxidants and much more! Plus he even decided to completely avoid alcohol until I concieve! But anyways it is supposed to level out your horomones and make your cycles regular! It is on concieveeasy.com. It also comes with free gifts everytime you buy the next kit!


----------



## miss_may

Oh wow that sounds brilliant..i wonder if they deliver to the UK?
I'm going to have a nose now hehe :)


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing this morning? 

Ash- Fertibella sounds promising! I may have to check into that for next cycle! I know I have some hormone imbalances since I don't O until CD 30 or later. 

Loves- How did the ultrasound go??


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing this morning?
> 
> Ash- Fertibella sounds promising! I may have to check into that for next cycle! I know I have some hormone imbalances since I don't O until CD 30 or later.
> 
> Loves- How did the ultrasound go??

I was researching on youtube for fertibella reviews. There was one that said her cycles were 4months plus!!! She got pregnant on the second bottle!!! I am so excited and hope that I get to be one of the success stories within the next 2-3 months!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

brit3435 said:


> Glam- I didn't realize you were also in the tww! I agree that not keeping track so much and just letting things happen is sometimes best for getting that BFP.
> 
> Twinkle- I'm sure its hard to notice symptoms this cycle with everything your family is going through, but it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant! Dh and I were on vacation after I conceived dd and I never suspected pregnancy until AF didn't come.
> 
> Miss May- Cervix position in pregnancy is high and closed, but it varies from woman to woman as far as when it moves into that position. I never checked my cervix while preg with dd, but when I MC my cervix was high and closed until the day before the heavy bleeding started, and then it dropped and was open. https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervixpositionpregnancy.html

Yes im waiting too...hopefully this is our cycle!!!


----------



## GlamStarr85

ashntony said:


> Well still waiting on my opks and my fertibella.... i have been kinda depressed lately bc everyone is going into labor.... but i have heard women typically get pregnant on bottle 3 so hopefully I do too

I just read some reviews on fertibella and I am definitely going to buy some. The reviews were great for this product. Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## ashntony

GlamStarr85 said:


> ashntony said:
> 
> 
> Well still waiting on my opks and my fertibella.... i have been kinda depressed lately bc everyone is going into labor.... but i have heard women typically get pregnant on bottle 3 so hopefully I do too
> 
> I just read some reviews on fertibella and I am definitely going to buy some. The reviews were great for this product. Baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...

Baby dust to you as well! It says most women get pregnant on the first or second bottle! So If it works and I get a BFP then I could have a baby before the end of the year! So good luck!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone has a great weekend! 

I go in for bloodwork today to confirm I O'd. I'm assuming they'll schedule bloodwork for cd21, which s Tuesday. I'm right behind you Twinlke. I also have 26 day cycles. Sometimes they are 25.


----------



## Sbmack

Fertibella sounds promising. Good luck with it Ash!


----------



## brit3435

Good luck Sbmack! Did you bd around O? I know short cycles aren't always a good thing, but I would kill for a reliable O date! Even Dh gets tired of bding every other day from CD 13 to CD 40 LOL 

7dpo..temp was down yestereday AND today...not looking too great for me this cycle, and if no BFP I prob wont O again until MARCH...:cry:


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack-how long have you been trying that they have tested your ovulation just wondering and sorry if you said it before. 

Brit- you are not not not out yet no AF you not out yet xxx

Ash that sounds fabulous I really hope it works for you and if so I will invest (if they ship in the uk) ! 

How is everyone feeling? Xx


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Sbmack-how long have you been trying that they have tested your ovulation just wondering and sorry if you said it before.
> 
> Brit- you are not not not out yet no AF you not out yet xxx
> 
> Ash that sounds fabulous I really hope it works for you and if so I will invest (if they ship in the uk) !
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Xx

I've been off the pill for almost 11 months and this is my 9th cycle actively ttc. They agreed to see me early because I've had a lot of spotting issues. If I don't get preggers this month I think we are doing IUI next month. I'm excited!


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Sbmack-how long have you been trying that they have tested your ovulation just wondering and sorry if you said it before.
> 
> Brit- you are not not not out yet no AF you not out yet xxx
> 
> Ash that sounds fabulous I really hope it works for you and if so I will invest (if they ship in the uk) !
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Xx

I do believe they do! I am excited and hoping it works! If so then I will buy it for baby #2 right off the bat! I do have a headache which I have heard can be a side effecct but it happens a lot for me anyways so I can't say it is from Fertibella!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

ladies.. i had my first sonogram on thursday! Heres a pic of Baby Hayes!
 



Attached Files:







baby hayes!!.jpg
File size: 145.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Look he/shes already talking!! lol almost 9 weeks now!

Sorry i've been gone, been busy past few days! Hubz let me quit my job (thank goodness) It was miserable, i called him the other day and told him I was about to start crying because they're so rude there. I'm not one to quit a job, and haven't been without a job since I reached the age to work, but that job was NOT my forte! 

He made a deal with me, if I sell my car and just go down to having the two vehicles then i can be a stay at home mom and maybe pick up a small part time job that will pay for baby expenses! I am so on that now! It feels a little wreckless. but So relieving at the same time!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> ladies.. i had my first sonogram on thursday! Heres a pic of Baby Hayes!

Congrats Loves! And whoohoo for being a stay at home mom!


----------



## brit3435

Awesome pic Loves! I quit my job while I was pregnant too, I was spotting and it involved way too much stress, I'm a stay-at-home mom now too and I love it! Although it is not as easy as I thought it would be, its the most rewarding job you can have!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thanks girls! and brit that's so encouraging! Im worried about finances but he works enough side jobs that we can make due with his full time job as well. poor guy. works 5 days a week at his job pouring and setting concrete then on Saturday and sometimes Sundays he's out making extra cash doing anything he can do. guess i was very fortunate to choose him as a life partner. <3 such a provider


----------



## ashntony

Loves you deff have an awesome DH!!! My DH said if I do get pregnant that he wants me to go to part time! I told him we will think about it! 

Well I will say tha just for giggles I took an ovulation test on Thursy and Friday and both were negative. I did get a line after 5 minutes but I ignored it because it was outside the window. I do not have a headache today but yesterday I did a majority of the day. I think that that was from the Fertibella for the simple fact that I have never been that tired. Either way I am sticking to it! It has also made me want to consume less food!!!!! Which makes me want to !!! I just do not have the desire to eat food like I used to. My DH has been keeping up on his vitamins!!! He says he is starting to feel a lot better as well so maybe things are fnally looking up! 
Well I did find out that if I concieve on these next two cycles I could have a baby before Christmas! But we decided that if we do get pregnant how we would announce it to the family come the Indy500. Well it is a tradition in my DH's family for the men to go to the race while the women go to get breakfast together. Anthony decided that he will tell the men and I can tell all the women! But I am going to do it while all of us ladies are taking a picture!!!! I hope I get to use this idea!!!!
Well, sorry for my rant my husband just went to work and I am lonely!!!! I am praying everyday that all of us ladies get our BFP's soon!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

What a great shot loves! How exciting!! 

I would love to be a stay at home mom, but I'm thinking I'll probably work part time if my company will go for it. 

Good luck this cycle Ash. You must be so ready to get going again!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, I just spent some time catching up :) the kids and I were kidnapped by honey Thursday morning, and we went to his friends cabin with more snow! We went 4 wheeler sledding, made snowmen, cuddled, watched movies, with no phones laptops, and just enjoyed each other. We really had a nice time. It was a great surprise, he's usually not good with those sorts of things :) I'm on my way back now, and I'm going to have to reread to get back on track! I've honestly missed you all! I hope you're having a great weekend!!!


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> Hi ladies, I just spent some time catching up :) the kids and I were kidnapped by honey Thursday morning, and we went to his friends cabin with more snow! We went 4 wheeler sledding, made snowmen, cuddled, watched movies, with no phones laptops, and just enjoyed each other. We really had a nice time. It was a great surprise, he's usually not good with those sorts of things :) I'm on my way back now, and I'm going to have to reread to get back on track! I've honestly missed you all! I hope you're having a great weekend!!!

Vacations are always nice!!!! Get back safe!


----------



## miss_may

Aww sounds lovely jeslyn..best of luck ash with the new baby boosters! Sounds really promising really exciting!
Well im feeling much less positive..i don't think im gunna get my bfp at all..im having all the signs af is on its way and I couldn't resist but to text this morning at 12 dpo and surprise bfn!
I'm off to a friends engagement party tonight so im gunna have a good time and let my hair down..i have a glass of wine in hand at the mo lol
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and feeling more positive than me
Xxx


----------



## jeslyn

Have fun miss may!!


----------



## brit3435

MissMay- I'm so sorry about the BFN! I hope you enjoyed yourself last night at least...

Jes- What a fun getaway! I'm so jealous! 

Ash- I gained 5 lbs over the fall/winter so maybe the fertibella would help me lose weight and get pregnant! LOL

How is everyone feeling? 

This morning I woke up and had a light brownish pink discharge when I wiped (sorry tmi, but I wouldn't call it spotting) I checked my cervix and the cm was a weird bright yellow-orange color and no more pink since. I do have some very light cramps as well. I'm 9dpo and AF isnt due until Thurs so I'm really hoping this is implantation, but I'm sure its just another way of getting my hopes up like last cycles evap line :growlmad:


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the bfn MissMay. 

Brit, I hope it's IB!!

Jeslyn, sounds like a great getaway. 

I'm 5dpo today. I'm not usually a symptom spotter as I haven't really had symptoms before, by today my boobs are really sore and my nipples are sensitive. That usually happens a couple days before AF, but I'm not due for that for another week. Trying not to get excited because I am pretty sure that I'm going to need help (IUI) to get my BFP.


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack- I had very sore boobs and sensitive nipples as well around 4/5dpo, which isn't normal for me ever, not even before AF.


----------



## jeslyn

Brit, that sounds fantastic!! The yellowish Orange sounds like the plug forming stuff. I don't want to get your hopes up either, but this sounds good. Id get excited. When will you test? 

Sbmack, my boobs, nipples are sore as well. I hope that AF stays away!

I'm trying my hardest to not test like today..lol I haven't noticed many symptoms, just gas, which was really bad with the twins, and I keep thinking AF came, but when I go check its just globby cm. Driving me crazy! The night before we left I was so mad at him that I hoped that this wasn't my month. He's lucky he made it better the next day, because I had life planned without him.. Ugh men..


----------



## ashntony

Miss may sorry for the BFN!

Well, ladies when should I start doing my OPK's? I took one today and yesterday both - but I had a temp spike. Anyways I just don't know when to start testing.... I have been testing Since CD 12 and today is CD 15 and all have been -.


----------



## brit3435

Ash- how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Ash- how long are your cycles normally?

They are usually 35-38 days


----------



## brit3435

Ash- If your cycles are 35-38 days then you are probably not ovulating until CD 20- CD 25


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Ash- If your cycles are 35-38 days then you are probably not ovulating until CD 20- CD 25

Ok thanks! So just start testing in the next few days?


----------



## brit3435

Yeah I would start on CD 18, but it is possible the fertibella could move your O date up or back if it has an effect on hormones...with my opks the test line will get darker over a couple of days before it is darker than the test line (positive) and I usually ovulate the morning following my first positive opk.


----------



## brit3435

sorry "positive" means the test line is darker than the control line, I said that wrong!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys sorry I have been MIA a bit over the weekend but it was the funeral etc for my cousin so was just spending time with family. 

Great to see pictures of the wee bump loves you must be so so excited!! I am so happy for you!

So how is everyone doing? Glad you are getting those opks on the go Ash, what about everyone else how are your cycles progressing!! 

I am feeling like AF is def on her way my tummy just feels like it does every month before AF. It's due tomorrow or wed I'm not too sure...... Fully expect her any time I have absolutely no symptoms what so ever apart from being really tired bit I am totally putting that down to the emotions of the weekend and not anything else! Oh well !!

How is everyone else feeling? X


----------



## miss_may

Hi twinkle hope you are ok and the funeral for your cousin was ok..i also had some bad need on the weekend..my grandad died which was sad. I've never been to a funeral before I've just been very lucky up until now to not have anyone close to me die so I am a little scared I must admit.
I'm also feeling af is on the way...i think its due tomorrow. I've been feeling my cervix and it doesn't seemed to have dropped yet..its hard to tell. I've bought a bbt thermometer this cycle to try out..ive never done it before so some advice would be great please ladies?
I can usually tell when im ovulating from feeling my cp and cm but id like to chart as a back up to make sure my body is giving me the right signs at the right time :)


----------



## ashntony

Miss may just take your temp same time everyday before you get out of bed. Thats what i have heard! :)

well i had another BFP dream last night.... in it my DH was telling his mom she only took it two months.... so maybe this is a good sign? 

Anyways i am starting to not feel as tired now... and no more headaches so hopefully it is starting to work!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may I am so so sorry about your grandad....,,that is so horrible I hope you are ok.......you will make it through petal I promise just don't be afraid to let your emotions out just cry when you need to petal.....hope you and your family are as ok as you can be xx

I am feeling AF is right around the corner too maybe tomorrow or wed feels the same as every other month 
:-( oh well as we all know there are a lot worse things in life......next cycles planning is needed......I am going to try a few new things.......flaxseed and starting hubbie on a pre-conception for men anyone else making plans (ash we know your plan fx! ) 

Xx


----------



## miss_may

aww thank you twinkle..he was very old and unwell so it was to be expected but still sad! im feeling strange..woke up with a cold and sore throat and am feeling a bit sick but im still convinced af will be here within the next 24 hours..but on the positive side if it does arrive tomorrow that mens my lp is 14 days whereas before it has been shorter so thats a good sign :) i took soya isoflavones at the beginning of this cycle to sort out my cycle so hopefully its worked :) im pretty sure i ovulated cd21 and tomorrow will be cd35 so thats good!
would still love to see that bfp tho and im so tempted to test in the morning? arghh anyone else feeling very tempted to poas?!


----------



## miss_may

also whats flaxseed? i think im gunna try soya isoflavones and preseed again and me and oh are taking vits..me folic acid and hes taking a regular mens multi vitamin
we bd a lot last cycle so im surprised the lil sperm and eggy arent meeting (if they havent that is) so well probs try that again hehe ;)


----------



## twinkletoe

Flaxseed is good in general for you but also really good for ewcm so can't hurt on any level!! Love love preseed! It is just fabulous! 

Oh well if AF Is around the corner we will plan plan plan!!


----------



## twinkletoe

By the at soooo tempted to poas!! Just wake up in morning and pee really quickly to stop my temptation!! Not easy but the sight of horrible bright white bfns are my motivation! ;-) Xx


----------



## jeslyn

I am sooo tempted! In fact I may go get one to have ready for tomorrow


----------



## twinkletoe

What dpo are you Jes? How you feeling? Xx


----------



## ashntony

Got pineapple for days after ovi! :)


----------



## miss_may

Jeslyn I may do one tomorrow I've ordered some early ones online so if they come I may test..i also have a CB digi in the cupboard but don't wanna waste it lol..argh so tempted!


----------



## twinkletoe

I only have a cb digi too so don't want to waste it!! I don't understand how people do like 3 of them at 8dpo! I am fully expecting AF tomorrow or next day really feels like that in my tummy so if I get to Thursday I will test but I doubt I get past tomorrow!! You guys should test though of you feeling like it won't upset you.....excited.......we need another bfp in here! ;-) xx


----------



## brit3435

I think I'm out ladies, the spotting picked up today. I'm going to call the dr. in the morning to see if there is anything I can do to ovulate sooner. Everything I'm reading online says that the uterine lining gets old after CD 30 and even if you do conceive you will likely miscarry. So far my O days have been CD 27, 29, 34, (no ovulation), and 36. Only 5 cycles, but 8 months worth of ttc...and I'm getting frustrated!


----------



## ashntony

I would love to be in the tww after o.... ugh


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi ladies i just wanted to pop on and say hi.
Im terribly sorry for the losses some of you are going through :hugs2:

Here's some :dust: for you all!! Happy sticky :dust: this year we will all have our bps!! i just know it!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry so many of you ladies feel like your out! Good job refraining from poas. I always cave. 

Twinlke, the funeral must have been hard. Hope your feeling ok. :hugs:

MissMay so sorry about your grandfather! :hugs:

Brit, I hope your dr. can give you some answers!

I got my results from my post ovulation bloodwork and my progesterone levels are good! If I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll go for an HSG next month and then IUI.


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry about the spotting Brit......hopefully that's all it is and AF will stay away! ......if not I agree it would be good for you to try and regulate your cycles a bit more it must be frustrating to have to wait so long to O I am sure the doc can suggest something to help! X

Sbmack- that's great about progesterone levels fx for this cycle! How far along are you again in your cycle?

So Miss may did you test?? Anybody else testing? I am holding out quite well, just pee as soon as I open my eyes so I'm not tempted!! Think AF due tomorrow so shall just await her arrival! 

Ash- I forgot about pineapple this cycle! Will have to try it post O next cycle! 

Thanks for checking in loves how you feeling?? 

Don't know what I would do without you girlies to talk to you are the best! X


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! I hope AF stays away! 
Brit, maybe the Dr can give something you can take to o sooner. 

Loves, the little one looks lovely! How are you?

Today I'm 10dpo and I will most likely test today, or tomorrow or both..lol I missed fmu, so will do smu. I just went and have to go again. The only symptoms are super sore bbs, like don't touch, they hurt, I can't keep my hands off OH, and I have no cramps to signal AF. She should be here sometime next week ish. Or end of this week. Fx for us all!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey I know what you mean about testing- I am 12 dpo but really am too afraid to test, I don't know what is wrong with me this month the stark white BFNs just really are getting on top of me! AF due tomorrow I think so if she doesn't show (which she prob will) I will test Thursday I think! I sometimes wish home tests didnt exist to avoid the stress!! Agh!! 

Jes- let us know how you get on with the testing. X


----------



## miss_may

No I haven't tested I think I will tomorrow morning of af doesn't arrive..im feeling absolutely nothing today. No sore boobs no cramps nothing! However my cp has gone much higher and closed whereas yesterday it was open and is now hard..what the hell is going on?!
Af is due today so I am confused but really don't want to get my hopes up!
Brit definately recommend seeing a go there must be something they can do
Good news sbmack! What cd are you?
Hope you are keeping well loves!
So..who is testing and when twinkle? Jes?


----------



## Sbmack

Today is cd 21 of a 25/26 day cycle. AF is due Sun. or Mon. According to opk's, I think I O'd last Tuesday. The fertility nurse thinks it was a day or two earlier bc the size if the follicle on my cd 10 US. 

FX for all you!!!!


----------



## ashntony

Well, I am CD 17 today still just waiting on 'O'... I am hoping that this Fertibella works. A gal I work with said give it 2 months and I should be. I can't say it has done anything with my cycle yet since I have taken it less than a week. However the first 3 days I had bad headaches and was dog tired... But now I am more awake as well as (TMI) I am a little more damp.... Sorry about that! But I am not noticing any other side effects. Other than that I have been a little stressed this week because my GFIL has still not given us an answer on whether or not we will get his rental property. The woman that is renting it now has still not paid him for it but has been going out to the bars and movies. She even eats out every night! He never had a contract with her and he has never evicted anyone before... My GMIL told me to convice him to use his free attorney to make an eviction letter to her and have her out at the first of March. 
Sorry for that ra nt ladies I am just aggravated because it seems like nothing ever seems to work out the way I wish it would.... :/


----------



## miss_may

Best of luck to you sbmack! I'm sorry I've managed to catch up with a few of the ladies since returning to the thread..but not u..i forgot who was from where etc. Its nice to have a picture in your head of everyone and their stories u no
Where are U from sbmack? Married kids? 
Catch up time! Lol!


----------



## miss_may

oh dear ash..frustrating times..hope everything works out.
It always does in the end..thats how I look at things.
Try to stay positive you've got a lot to look forward to with the new fertibella etc!
Keep ur chin up hun! FX to U!


----------



## Sbmack

miss_may said:


> Best of luck to you sbmack! I'm sorry I've managed to catch up with a few of the ladies since returning to the thread..but not u..i forgot who was from where etc. Its nice to have a picture in your head of everyone and their stories u no
> Where are U from sbmack? Married kids?
> Catch up time! Lol!

It does help to remember Who's who huh. Thanks for asking. 

My DH and I have been married two years, but together for 13. I'm 32 he's 31. We live in New Hampshire (USA). We've been ttc since June and were ntnp for a few months prior. 

What's your story? I think I remember some details, but a refresher would help.


----------



## miss_may

Ahh yes I remember now..what do U do for a living?
I'm 23, oh is 25..so probably the youngest on here. But I no im ready to have a baby its all weve ever wanted. Been together for 6 years, live in England near the sea :)
We have been ntnp since about may and properly ttc since about july
I work with young children and babies and am currently training towards my teaching qualification


----------



## Sbmack

miss_may said:


> Ahh yes I remember now..what do U do for a living?
> I'm 23, oh is 25..so probably the youngest on here. But I no im ready to have a baby its all weve ever wanted. Been together for 6 years, live in England near the sea :)
> We have been ntnp since about may and properly ttc since about july
> I work with young children and babies and am currently training towards my teaching qualification

Sounds like a nice place to live! I'm also fairly close to the sea...about 20 minutes away. I am a wine sales representative. I sell wine to restaurants, wine shops, grocery stores and anyone with a liquor license. I do a lot of business in the NH Seacoast. I couldn't imagine not living near the ocean even if I don't swim in it much. It's a beautiful area to drive around in, which is pretty much what I do everyday. Because of my profession and the fact that many of my friends (the ones I see all the time anyways) don't have kids, it's very hard for me to not have a glass or two during the tww. I've tried to stop stressing about it. I'm going to dinner with a client tonight. I'll probably have a glass of wine. People think something's up if I don't. 

It must be so hard working with babies and children everyday and yearning for your own! Good luck to you. Your time will come. Maybe it's this month!


----------



## miss_may

Yeah its lovely..a little town on the sea front
I live in a Victorian apartment over looking the sea its great..when the sun is shining that is..british weather mainly consists of rain lol
Yeah its is very hard..i currently work with babies aged 3 months to 2 years so it is difficult. I've always been a maternal person its what im meant to do! Thanks sbmack was good getting to no you :) FX for you!
I'm really tempted to test af still isn't here but all i have is a CB digi and i don't want to waste it..what do U think ladies? I'm 14dpo I've missed fmu so do U think it would work? I just don't want to see that great big 'NOT PREGNANT' :(


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey miss may i think they say that if you are testing early then you need concentrated urine but if you do it day of AF then it more than likely will show up......but I know what you mean I have had a cb digi since July and haven't used it!! But then again I have never got to day of AF with no AF so I would be so tempted!! I am a bit confused this month as I think I O'ed late so I think AF due tomorrow (cd13) as I usually have a 12 day lp but I am totally confused and with taking B6 lp can change so really that is just a very very long way of saying I have no idea! ;-)

I am excited for you miss may has your AF been late before? 

SBmack I am the same in the TWW we eat out socially a lot with friends and I have to with clients and if I don't have a glass of vino they would ask and I don't want people to know we are TCC so I enjoy a glass or two in TWW but I am not stressing about it xx


----------



## miss_may

well i thought i was late last cycle but with christmas and all we wernt really trying so im not sure when i ovulated..i am sure i ovulated 2 weeks ago today. i was getting fertile signs from cd 15-22 and on cd 22 my cp was high open and wet and i had ewcm so im sure it was then..this is the longest cycle ive ever had 36 days so far and they are usually 29-33 so i dont no what to think?
am i late or did i ovulate later than i think? 
oooh i need to pee..do i dont i??


----------



## twinkletoe

Aghhh!!! I don't know what to tell you to do!! If you just had a wee cheapie stick you could do that first ! ......if you can't think of anything else then just do it.......if you think you can hold out try tomorrow then you know FMU is the best! Did that help.......mmmmm...nope! Sorry ;-/ totally on same boat pet I can't think of anything else!


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh I forgot to say that I had the most unbelievably vivid dream last night about getting a really clear massive BFP on a FRER I cried my eyes out and ran into my hubbie jumping on him and we both started jumping on the bed like kiddies!! Then I woke up and I was so so sad as it really was freakily real! :-( so sad! I know only a dream but I was so disappointed how silly is that! X


----------



## miss_may

Arghhhhh! I just went to the loo..ripped open the test and peed on it. Wiped and guess what....f***Ing af!!!
So I've wasted the test and af is here..im sorry I don't usually swear but im so annoyed
Cd 1 for me..bit teary must admit


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may!!!! I am so so so sorry!! I totally know what you are going through and I literally am just going to the bathroom and checking all the time expecting AF totally! That really sucks about the test hun!! Grrrrrrr! So upsetting when she gives you that wee bit of hope and takes it right away again! I hate her......hugs coming your way.....xxx


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> Arghhhhh! I just went to the loo..ripped open the test and peed on it. Wiped and guess what....f***Ing af!!!
> So I've wasted the test and af is here..im sorry I don't usually swear but im so annoyed
> Cd 1 for me..bit teary must admit

Im sooo sorry miss, this is starting to be so frustrating. I just want all is to get bfp together!


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs:So sorry MissMay!!! 

Thanks for making me feel better about having a glass of wine in the TWW Twinkle. I've decided I can't put my life on hold every time. It's far too stressful. FX for you!


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Oh I forgot to say that I had the most unbelievably vivid dream last night about getting a really clear massive BFP on a FRER I cried my eyes out and ran into my hubbie jumping on him and we both started jumping on the bed like kiddies!! Then I woke up and I was so so sad as it really was freakily real! :-( so sad! I know only a dream but I was so disappointed how silly is that! X

I had one the other day as well!!! I even went through labor.... I woke up and started crying and my dh woke up and started hugging me and saying someday.... I don't want it to be someday I want it to be now.


----------



## ashntony

miss_may said:


> Arghhhhh! I just went to the loo..ripped open the test and peed on it. Wiped and guess what....f***Ing af!!!
> So I've wasted the test and af is here..im sorry I don't usually swear but im so annoyed
> Cd 1 for me..bit teary must admit

Oh Miss May!!! I am soooo sorry.... :hugs:


----------



## jeslyn

So sorry miss may :( 

I'm trying to hold it for a little while, I had too much water at the gym, couldn't hold it, now I have to wait a few hours, although, I could go right now.


----------



## twinkletoe

Well Jes did you test?

Can I ask you guys opinion on something my AF was due yesterday or today I'm not sure depending if you go by cycle length or lp.......anyway if it doesn't come today (which I assume it will) but if it doesn't, do you think I should wait it out for AF which obviously leaves you a wee bit of hope in the back of your mind or just test tomorrow morning to get the bfn out of the way and then at least hopes aren't up anymore?! I don't know what to do??? This question is probably going to be pointless when I go to the toilet and realise AF is here but I just thought I would see if there was an opinion on it?? What's worse-

AF late giving you false hope V
BFN 

Xx


----------



## ashntony

Twinkle me myself would test! But I am a POAS Addict!


----------



## jeslyn

I tested this morning, stark white bfn. Who knows when AF is due. Oh well, off to attack the elliptical.


----------



## jeslyn

Test twinkle! Or wait a couple days so you know it isn't too early.


----------



## Sbmack

Jeslyn, so sorry!! :hugs:

Twinkle, kudos to you for waiting. I'd probably have poas by now. Fx!!

Nothing new to report here. My boobs are still sensitive, but they usually are a little before AF. This time they have been for much longer, but I'm trying not to get too hopeful. 

On a brighter note, I'm excited for grub club (the dinner club I'm in) tonight. We started a new system where there's theme's. We chose a bunch of cuisines/ themes and a bunch of proteins and picked one each out of a hat. Last week was vegetarian Bollywood this week it's Beef Crock Rock. I know, kind of corny. It's nice to have direction though as we've been doing this for years. I got Tailgaiting with Lamb and Flavors of Africa and poultry. I'm thinking Etthiopian food or Morrocan for that, but I've never really cooked either. Should be interesting.


----------



## brit3435

So sorry Jes and Miss May! I'm joining you as I tested this AM and also BFN, I'm still spotting and AF should be here tomorrow! I haven't called the dr. yet, I have an appt in May anyway. I'm going to try taking soy iso on CD 3-7 this cycle to hopefully have an earlier ovulation and if it doesn't work it won't hurt anything, has anyone else tried soy? I read it works alot like clomid and can help ovulation in women with pcos. 

Twinkle and Sbmack- fx that one or both of you will get a bfp this cycle! We need a bfp in here ladies!

Ash- Hopefully O is just right around the corner!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about BFN, Brit :hugs: How long have you been trying for #2? Call the dr. they can probably help regulate your cycles. Do you have PCOS?

Spotting is not fun. I am a serial spotter. It used to start 7 days before AF. Now it's down to 2or 3 days before. I've been taking a B-100 complex up to O. It's supposed to help with spotting and lengthen LP. My acupuncturist also made me a blend of Chinese herbs. This is my first month trying them and I'm not taking them as much as I should. I can't seem to remember to take them before bed.


----------



## ashntony

I am sorry Brit and Jeslyn!!! But you are not out until she shows!
Well I have been doing OPK's since CD12 and all have been negative. However today (CD18) I got a very faint line on the OPK. So maybe the spotting I had this morning is related to ovulation (hopefully) happening in the next couple of days? Plus I think I am goint to buy a second brand of OPK's tomorrow just to be double sure the next few days...


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry for the bfn Jes.....a workout is always a good cure for a bfn!! What dpo are you again? 

I still don't know I have been doing very well at waking up and peeing straight away so as not to allow myself to test so I will see how long I can do that or AF as the case might be! Distraction needed.....we having 18 people over on say to watch the Rugby and I need to plan what I am cooking so that can be a good distraction for me! X


----------



## twinkletoe

SBmack I have been taking the bit b complex too and not seems to have lengthened my lp, was 9 days ish and now it seems a steady 12 days ish so that can only be good! Your supper club sounds just fabulous!! I am really the only one in our whole group of friends who loves to cook but I don't mind I love planning and cooking so they can bring the vino and we are all good!! Thinking as its a sports day just doing lots of Mexican / and Spanish style nibbles and tapas that are easy to eat with your hands etc.

Sorry Brit about the BFN that sucks but hopefully AF won't Make her appearance! And I am sure the doc will be helpful for you

Ash- woohoo for the the opks!!! Keep us posted and start getting busy girlie! ;-)

X


----------



## Sbmack

I love finger foods/tapas. It's pretty much my favorite way of eating. I love to try everything! Have fun cooking for everyone. 18 is a lot of people to have over! If you're doing Mexi, I made this great dip last week. It's like a layered bean and taco dip. Spread cream cheese on the bottom of a casserole, then spread refried beans and top with a beef taco mixture. I sauteed onions, peppers and jalapenos then added ground beef and chopped tomatoes (I just used a small can as tomatoes are icky around here this time of year). Season with cumin, chilli powder, chipolte powder (or add chipoltes to the beef mixture). Spread the beef mixture on top of beans and top with shredded cheddar or monteray jack and bake till bubbly. Serve with tortilla chips. It was delicious. It can be made ahead of time and just pop in the oven when guests arrive. Just thought I'd throw something out there. Sometimes I get overwhelmed with all the dishes I want to make and I have a hard time nailing things down. Not sure if you've ever cooked much African food, but I'd love some suggestions if you have any.


----------



## twinkletoe

Guys- I can't believe it.....Clear Blue Digi says -
"Pregnant 2-3 Weeks" I couldn't resist testing!!!!!!!
Aghhhhhhhhh!!!!!
Sticky Baby Dust Please Please!!!! Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack- I will def do that dish it sounds really yummy!!

Sorry African food is one I haven't experimented with yet but let me knows what you do so I can experiment!! Xx


----------



## miss_may

Aww jeslyn so sorry! Welcome to the club :(
I've got to admit I wad devasted yesterday..it really upset me more than any other cycle. Its just that I no we did absolutely everything we were supposed to so I thought we were in for a real chance..i no when I ovulated and we bd loads around that date. It just doesn't make sense..i can't take these bfns anymore im starting to think its just too much to take. 
Aww sbmack sounds fun..I've been to morocco twice!..love the food..cook Moroccan tagine its yummy!
Hehe


----------



## miss_may

Ahh twinkle omg! 
Congrats!! My phone is acting funny I didn't see all these posts before I wrote mine lol
Are you going to test again? This is so exciting congratulations!


----------



## twinkletoe

Yes I have one more cb digi which I will leave for a week or so but I have a good few wee cheapie tests which I will do in the morning and prob every morning until I run out! I am so scared it will just disappear but I guess that won't help so I will just smile for now!

So sorry about your AF I totally understand.......but planning everything for next cycle is the way that got me thinking positively last month.....hugs xx


----------



## miss_may

I would be so excited if I were you right now! I'm sobbing watching one born every minute..im a bit emotional at the mo lol. 
What have U done differently this cycle did U have any feeling U were going to get a bfp?
I'm so excited for you!


----------



## miss_may

brit3435 said:


> So sorry Jes and Miss May! I'm joining you as I tested this AM and also BFN, I'm still spotting and AF should be here tomorrow! I haven't called the dr. yet, I have an appt in May anyway. I'm going to try taking soy iso on CD 3-7 this cycle to hopefully have an earlier ovulation and if it doesn't work it won't hurt anything, has anyone else tried soy? I read it works alot like clomid and can help ovulation in women with pcos.
> 
> Twinkle and Sbmack- fx that one or both of you will get a bfp this cycle! We need a bfp in here ladies!
> 
> Ash- Hopefully O is just right around the corner!

I tried soy isoflavones for the first time last cycle I took then days 4-8 120mg..its supposed to bring your O forward as I ovulate around day 20-22 which it didn't last cycle but I've upped my dose to 160mg this cycle taking it days 1-5. FX! I've heard good things about them :)


----------



## twinkletoe

I did nothing differently except we really concentrated on making sure we bd'ed well before "O" so we bd'ed cd10,11,13,14,15 and I think I ovulated on cd14 or 15. All the other months we just bd'ed when I got my positive opk and then 2 in a row after so at least for me I think the pre-O bd'ing must have worked!! 

Dont feel pregnant at all I have absolutely NO symptoms, the only difference I noticed was I usually spot a bit for a day or two before AF and I have had absolutely no spotting but that is all and wasn't enough to get my hopes up!! Just tested because it was 13dpo and I had never got to 13 dpo before! 

I am watching one born too ......always gets me emotional,when I was watching last week everyone was telling me to stop watching but I am addicted.

Sorry that my BFP is at such a sucky time for you with AF just having arrived......lots of positive planning for next cycle is the way forward xx


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Guys- I can't believe it.....Clear Blue Digi says -
> "Pregnant 2-3 Weeks" I couldn't resist testing!!!!!!!
> Aghhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> Sticky Baby Dust Please Please!!!! Xxx

Congrats!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats Twinkle!!!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! Finally a bfp for one of us!

AFM- I'm going back on the pill for a month or two. I've been having alot of ovary pain during my cycles and think I may have cysts. I also need a break from ttc. DD will be 2 next month, we just took her off the bottle, and she will be moving to a toddler bed and starting to potty train in the next couple of months so I need all of my energy for her right now! I conceived dd right off of bcp so maybe the same thing will happen when we are ready to try again. 

I'll still check up on you ladies though so keep me posted!


----------



## Sbmack

Aaahhh Twinkle! Soo happy for you. congratulations!!! Please don't be a stranger. Yay! 

Brit, I hope going back on the pill for a bit helps. What a great picture! You're daughter is gorgeous!! Ps, I'm pretty sure I have the same sweater. 

Sorry you're feeling so down MissMay. I think I cried for three days when I got by BFN last month.


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks so much guys! And as long as you don't mind I won't be a stranger at all! Have got to know you guys so well I just wouldn't feel right......also I want to be part of everyone's story whether it is WTT, TTC or the Pregnancy story! X


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Thanks so much guys! And as long as you don't mind I won't be a stranger at all! Have got to know you guys so well I just wouldn't feel right......also I want to be part of everyone's story whether it is WTT, TTC or the Pregnancy story! X

We definately need an inside scoop on pregnancy! :)

Well, CD19 here! DH and I have been Bding every other night so far. y OPK's went back to being stark white today. :nope: So maybe I still have a couple days before O.... Well, I am going to keep on taking my Fertibella everyday! I ave noticed that my temps are starting to stabilize. Unlike last cycle when they were all over the place!


----------



## jeslyn

Oh my goodness twinkle!! How exciting and perfect timing!! I'm so happy for you! Oh please stay and tell us everything!


----------



## jeslyn

What wonderful news to wake to. 

Brit, hopefully the pill straightens things out for you. Sounds like a busy time! I had an excellent Potty training time with the kids. I let them decide, and at 2.5 my daughter (while naked) said I'm ready for princess panties! & had no accidents. 3 months later, my son followed suit. Naked and all. My sister is trying so hard with my nephew, and totally making it stressful for them both. It's not something to force. Poor guy isn't even talking great yet :(


----------



## miss_may

Absolutely not twinkle don't be silly! We are all so excited for you and its nice to see that there's still hope within this thread! 
If it keeps going like this there should be a bfp every cycle on this thread or every other..which is something to look forward to!
Who's next? Hmmmm exciting! 
I must admit I am on a bit of a downer atm but oh is so so positive so that's good. I'm just getting very impatient and starting to fear the worst.
Ash- keep that bding up! Very exciting :) 
Brit how are you feeling about giving ttc a break? You've got to do what's best for you and your little one (who is gorgeous by the way) so that seems like a sensible idea..fingers crossed the break will do you good :)
Twinkle keep us updated! Don't be a stranger we want to no everything lol!


----------



## brit3435

Jes- thanks for the advice on potty training, my daughters pediatrician said the same thing "she won't potty train until she is ready" LOL. She is only showing about half of the signs of being ready, although she is able to understand more concepts than most toddlers I think. She has been speaking in full 3-5 word sentences since 20 months and she can count to 10, she knows 8 shapes, all of her colors, and she can tell me when she needs to go potty, but at the same time, she can't take any of her clothes off on her own! I have no idea how she can be so behind on one thing when she is ahead on everything else, so we will just see how it goes once she is in a toddler bed. OK sorry ladies for the kid talk! 

Twinkle- I am patiently awaiting any updates on how you are feeling!! I am so so happy for you!

Miss May- I know what you mean about feeling frustrated but positive at the same time. I stopped feeling positive about ttc this cycle, so that is why I need a break. My sister in law and her dds (26 months and 2 months) came to stay with us this weekend and she and her husband are miserable with a toddler and a newborn, and the toddler is having some issues adjusting to the new baby, she threw constant tantrums slamming her head into our wood floor and she doesn't speak AT ALL. It was eye opening to say the least. 

Sbmack- I LOVE that sweater! I got it from Old Navy for 10 bucks, is that where you got yours? 

FX ladies, I hope you all are pregnant by the time I'm off the pill again!!!


----------



## jeslyn

She sounds lovely Brit! It's so much easier when we get to be home with them :) my sister works for a college, and thought she was going to have him trained over spring break. HA! I'm just frustrated with her about him, sorry for ranting..

So, I get to the gym with honey, have to pee so bad (I was trying to hold it to test after) go to wipe, and hello AF! Thank god for whoever that lady was with products..lol I ran for 20 minutes, and had to leave anyway to pick up my son. Poor guy just doesn't feel well. It's the only time he cuddles anymore, so I'm going to soak up every second. Surprisingly, I'm not upset at all. I'll be back later with a plan for next time around :) Tonight is a big bottle of wine night. I'll have twinkles share as well. :)


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys!! Great chats going on while I was at court......had a nightmare of a day!! I'm not sure if it was my day or my lack of concentration!! I was just so distracted with the bfp news if was hard to focus but I got through woohoo!! 

Feeling totally fine, normal except for the odd twinge and lack of AF which I suppose is the weirdest thing.......so I guess I don't really feel pregnant, no sore boobies , sickness, tastes, smells, nothing!! Is that bad?!?! Who knows!! 

I just love love the naked potty training story Jes I apparently ran about all the time naked at that age!! Apparently answering the sore and everything!!  sorry about AF but glad that you thinking positively about next cycle, planning the next plan of action for the month is def the cure for AF blues.....well that and a big bottle of vino!! ;-) so drink mine for me as you said!! I had actually bought a bottle for hubbie and I to share yesterday as I was sure the cramps were AF so hubbie is having a glass of it now instead!! ;-)

Brit she will totally do it when she is ready that's what happened with my wee niece they had been talking about her special pink princess panties which she was allowed to open when she decided she wanted to be a big girlie and one morning she just decided! It's always the disney princesses isn't it!! ;-)

Ash- how's the bd'ing/opk'ing going??

Miss may - hope you starting to feel a wee bit better about everything- what are the plans for next cycle??

Sbmack- how you feeling/getting on any news?

I have photos to show you guys I just took a first response at this afternoon at 14dpo but can I put photos on with my iPhone? Not that the pics are exciting I just can't believe seeing a line it is so strange!! I will finish my tests and then NOT buy anymore!! 

Thanks guys for being so great it would be so horrible to loose my lovely girlies!! Xx


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> Guys- I can't believe it.....Clear Blue Digi says -
> "Pregnant 2-3 Weeks" I couldn't resist testing!!!!!!!
> Aghhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> Sticky Baby Dust Please Please!!!! Xxx

Congrats


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry about AF Jeslyn!! 

Twinkle, court must've been tough today. You must be floating on clouds. Aaahh!! Congrats again!


----------



## ashntony

Well CD 25 and still no O.... i do however have a faint line on my opk though just ready to o


----------



## Sbmack

Brit, I did get the sweater at Old Navy. I think I paid a wopping $15 though. 

No symptoms here, Twinkle. Just sore boobs off and on. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as it was my right side this month and I may have a blocked right tube. I'll probably test tomorrow am with an internet cheapie because I'm going out with some girlfriends for dinner and a play.


----------



## miss_may

let us no sbmack!!
yeah brit i dont blame you for having a break it is so emotionally, mentally and physically draining..i didnt prepare myself for it really. it shouldnt be this hard and stressful trying to make a life..it really makes you look at things differently. I mean we were all concieved at some point..7 billion people on the planet so how can it be so hard haha!
but then thinking of it like that makes me feel a little better lol!
i am feeling a bit better yes..ive started charting my temperature..i dont no why really as im pretty sure about when i ovulate but itll just be good to get to no my body a bit better :)
im sure its quite normal to feel nothing twinkle..it varies woman to woman so maybe u r one of the lucky ones with no sickness and aches and pains :)
i had my best friend over last night, we had some food and a few glasses of wine which was nice. just needed to relax really :)
anyway..hope everyone is feeling well and having a good weekend so far
keep us updates girlies 
xxx


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! Miss may, I did the exact thing last night! I just keep telling myself that it will happen at some point. Probly when I'm not paying attention..lol 
Twinkle, the only symptom I had straight away was gas. It was every step I took one day, and I remember laughing about it in a store.
Keep bding ash! Are you doing opks at different times of the day?
Have fun tonight Sbmack! Fx for testing, hopefully you have a pleasant surprise!

I'm so looking forward to superbowl tomorrow. OH and I are going to watch the game at his friends home. Guys will be playing cards, and us girls drink wine and get lost in the kitchen :) I need a break from kids and puppies!


----------



## Sbmack

I woke up at 5:30 am to pee and tested....BFN :( I'm 11dpo today. I just used an Internet cheapie though. I'm upset, but not too devastated. I have a vacation planned in March with three other couples so I keep thinking its ok if I don't get preggers before then. I'm also excited about IUI and have a good feeling that that will work quickly for me!

I'm psyched for the Super Bowl too even though I'm not happy the Patriots aren't in it.


----------



## Sbmack

I just went back and looked at the test I did earlier and there's a faint line!!! I woke up to pee around 5:30 and tested then. While asleep again I dreamed that I got a positive. I can't believe this Is happening. I hope I'm not just seeing things.


----------



## GlamStarr85

Sbmack said:


> I just went back and looked at the test I did earlier and there's a faint line!!! I woke up to pee around 5:30 and tested then. While asleep again I dreamed that I got a positive. I can't believe this Is happening. I hope I'm not just seeing things.

Any news yet?? Did you test again??


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello Ladies,

So AF is due tmrw :-( I can already feel the PMS. To top it off I have been sick for the past 5 or so days, its like a head cold, feel like sinus pressure building up and slight headaches, Im still sooo congested and just not ready for AF at all. I've been irritable and miserable all week long.

I hope you ladies are having a better week than me!!!


----------



## ashntony

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So AF is due tmrw :-( I can already feel the PMS. To top it off I have been sick for the past 5 or so days, its like a head cold, feel like sinus pressure building up and slight headaches, Im still sooo congested and just not ready for AF at all. I've been irritable and miserable all week long.
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a better week than me!!!

Keep your head up Glamm! Your aren't out yet!


----------



## ashntony

Got a :positive: OPK today!!!! Actually 15 minutes ago! However DH closes up at work toniight so hopefully he will want to get bding in before sleep.... I don't want to be greedy but it would be awesome if we could!!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack said:


> I just went back and looked at the test I did earlier and there's a faint line!!! I woke up to pee around 5:30 and tested then. While asleep again I dreamed that I got a positive. I can't believe this Is happening. I hope I'm not just seeing things.

OMG.....well Sbmack any news?!?


----------



## twinkletoe

GlamStarr85 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> So AF is due tmrw :-( I can already feel the PMS. To top it off I have been sick for the past 5 or so days, its like a head cold, feel like sinus pressure building up and slight headaches, Im still sooo congested and just not ready for AF at all. I've been irritable and miserable all week long.
> 
> I hope you ladies are having a better week than me!!!

Sorry you are feeling horrible Glam I hope your day got better ......sending hugs your way!


----------



## twinkletoe

ashntony said:


> Got a :positive: OPK today!!!! Actually 15 minutes ago! However DH closes up at work toniight so hopefully he will want to get bding in before sleep.... I don't want to be greedy but it would be awesome if we could!!!!

Woohoo!!!  hope you managed to get busy!! X


----------



## GlamStarr85

ashntony said:


> Got a :positive: OPK today!!!! Actually 15 minutes ago! However DH closes up at work toniight so hopefully he will want to get bding in before sleep.... I don't want to be greedy but it would be awesome if we could!!!!

U better be greedy and get you some girl...lol!!! The time is now!!


----------



## twinkletoe

jeslyn said:


> Hi ladies! Miss may, I did the exact thing last night! I just keep telling myself that it will happen at some point. Probly when I'm not paying attention..lol
> Twinkle, the only symptom I had straight away was gas. It was every step I took one day, and I remember laughing about it in a store.
> Keep bding ash! Are you doing opks at different times of the day?
> Have fun tonight Sbmack! Fx for testing, hopefully you have a pleasant surprise!
> 
> I'm so looking forward to superbowl tomorrow. OH and I are going to watch the game at his friends home. Guys will be playing cards, and us girls drink wine and get lost in the kitchen :) I need a break from kids and puppies!

Sounds like great fun Jes! You deserve a break and some fun......I love the Super Bowl but its on so late here it's so annoying! But still worth staying up for! X


----------



## ashntony

Jeslyn yes I did one this morning and it was a faint positive but I took a second one this evening and it was really dark. Almost as dark as the control line. So we will be bding ofor the next couple of evenings. I am going to keep taking OPK's until it goes negative again.


----------



## jeslyn

Awesome Ash! Hopefully your hubby was pounced when he got home :) 
Sbmack, omg! Did you test again? Hooray!! I can't wait to hear from you today!
Feel better glam. I always take a hot bath when I get all sinusey. Put 1 c of Epson salt, and like 3T ginger. You'll sweat so much and feel so much better after. The ginger raises you body temp, and the Epson will help any achyness. 
Hi twinkle !! I am still so excited and happy for you :) 

Have an awesome day ladies! Woooo! Superbowl!


----------



## Sbmack

So I tested again with an EPT and there's another faint positive!! I'll try and upload a pic when I'm on the computer. It's going to be a little tricky not drinking in front of my friends at the Super Bowl party. I think I'll drink pretend vodka sodas. 

Twinkle, how did your get together go?

Yay for ovulation Ash. Get busy!!


----------



## Sbmack

Hope you're feeling better glam!


----------



## jeslyn

Were just going to bd every day starting today :) were bound to catch a little eggy :) oh was so funny when I suggested it. He's like fine, I guess, then the hugest smile. 

He went out last night, and I watched PS I love you for the hundredth time. I laughed, cried, and before bed texted him to be careful on the way home. I suggest any night in with that movie ladies!


----------



## jeslyn

That's so awesome Sbmack! Yaaayy for sticky beans!


----------



## jeslyn

What did you do differently?


----------



## Sbmack

jeslyn said:


> What did you do differently?

 I had an ultrasound on cd 10 and saw the follicle. We went home with instructions to bd on cd 10,12,14 and 16. This cycle was my first doing acupuncture. I did it once a week for three weeks. One was a week prior to O. The next week was 2dpo and then less than a week after that. I have another appt. on Tuesday. I was also taking Chinese herbs twice a day that the acupuncturist mixed for me. Also, two cycles ago I started taking a B100 complex to help with spotting and increase my lp. 

What I think did it for me though was knowing that I was going to start IUI next cycle. I wasn't worried so much anymore. All my bloodwork came back good so that probably helped too....Knowing that there wasn't really anything wrong with me. 

Have fun getting it on this week, Jeslyn! Fx this is your month!


----------



## jeslyn

Congrats again! Have a good day, and give baby lots of yummy snacks for superbowl! I just know I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret..lol


----------



## brit3435

Congrats Sbmack! What a great month for everyone ladies! Good luck with the bding Jes! Have a great rest of the weekend ladies! Today is Dh's birthday, his last one in his 20s, so hopefully dd and I will be able to make it special for him! I'm already feeling better after being on the pills for 5 days, maybe I will only have to take a month of them before ttc again, we will see!


----------



## Sbmack

Have fun celebrating, Brit!


----------



## twinkletoe

Massive co heats sbmack!! Looking forward to seeing a photo......I can't get mine posted on my phone either! What dpo are you? 

Brit - enjoy celebrating with hubbie!! Love birthdays!!

All my lovely ladies in the USA....enjoy the Super Bowl, on waaaaaay too late here to watch on a work night but will catch up on what happened tomorrow !


----------



## miss_may

Congratulations sbmack! 
So excited for you!
Have fun watching the Superbowl ladies..im happy as England won the rugby yesterday! :) 
X


----------



## Sbmack

I'm 12dpo today. 

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! 

Twinlke, has it set in yet? You got your BFP last week, right?


----------



## twinkletoe

Got it on wed night hun, not sure of it has actually sunk in yet.....I feel totally normal which is worrying me slightly but everyone is saying not to worry !! Sooo exciting though cant believe we got out BFPs days apart! 

Fx this baby dust will spread throughout the thread right girlies?? Xx


----------



## GlamStarr85

Thx for the advice Jeslyn. I need to try that bcuz im still congested. I have this bad cough followed by cold....ugh...I know sorry! So im sure im out this month. AF is due today and PMS are flowing. Not as bad as previous months but I know how it feels when its about to come on. 

Anywho, congrats Sbmack, now hurry up and let us see those tests pics...thank u lol!!


----------



## ashntony

YAY! Sbmack! Well, DH and I didn't BD yesterday but we figured we will get in a session tonight since I am still getting a pos opk!!! At least I now know when O! :) Well I have beenvery busy packing. My apartment building is under new management and evicted my husband and I bc we refused to get rid of our 3 furbabies!!!! But that is okay because we already found a nw place that will let us keep them! Anyways I have been keeping busy and should have plenty to do during my TWW!!!!! Pllus I have pineapple! :) GL and baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sbmack

I think I figured out how to upload photos....
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GlamStarr85

Sbmack said:


> I think I figured out how to upload photos....

That definitely is a positive....congrats!!!!


----------



## brit3435

Congrates Sbmack! that positive looks just like the one I got with dd! Same type of test and everything, it brings back sweet memories :) Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and Twinkle!!


----------



## ashntony

Sbmack said:


> I think I figured out how to upload photos....

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashntony

Well 1 DPO! Here goes the next 10 days! :) GL ladies!


----------



## Sbmack

ashntony said:


> Well 1 DPO! Here goes the next 10 days! :) GL ladies!

FX!


----------



## twinkletoe

Woohoo Sbmack!!! So exciting! When are you making your doctors appointment?? Are you still testing or have you stopped? 

Ash.....1dpo......woohoo! Welcome to your tww really hope you have lots of things to keep yourself busy!! X

Glam- how you feeling? Any better? Hope so! X

So how did all out American ladies enjoy the Super Bowl?? X


----------



## GlamStarr85

twinkletoe said:


> Woohoo Sbmack!!! So exciting! When are you making your doctors appointment?? Are you still testing or have you stopped?
> 
> Ash.....1dpo......woohoo! Welcome to your tww really hope you have lots of things to keep yourself busy!! X
> 
> Glam- how you feeling? Any better? Hope so! X
> 
> So how did all out American ladies enjoy the Super Bowl?? X

Hey Twinkle...hope all is well!

As for me I am a bit better but still sick...also cycle day 2 for me and i am full blown miserable. Sick and PMS not a good combination at all. Pray for me...lol!!! Sooo of course this means im out this month and I dnt have the energy to care about next month. I may just take a month off from trying.


----------



## GlamStarr85

ashntony said:


> Well 1 DPO! Here goes the next 10 days! :) GL ladies!

Good Luck To U!!!!


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Woohoo Sbmack!!! So exciting! When are you making your doctors appointment?? Are you still testing or have you stopped?
> 
> Ash.....1dpo......woohoo! Welcome to your tww really hope you have lots of things to keep yourself busy!! X
> 
> Glam- how you feeling? Any better? Hope so! X
> 
> So how did all out American ladies enjoy the Super Bowl?? X

I do I am going to be moving over the next few days so there is no way I can test!


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, I have some type of flu or cold as well. I feel horrible. We still bd last night, it was fast, and I fell asleep one minute after. Lol I'm hoping my teas and nyquil get me through today, and my son is better now. Damn kid germs.. Oh well, I've had worse. Have a good day :)


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Woohoo Sbmack!!! So exciting! When are you making your doctors appointment?? Are you still testing or have you stopped?
> 
> Ash.....1dpo......woohoo! Welcome to your tww really hope you have lots of things to keep yourself busy!! X
> 
> Glam- how you feeling? Any better? Hope so! X
> 
> So how did all out American ladies enjoy the Super Bowl?? X

I have a dr. Appt. this Friday! I had accupunture yesterday. It felt great to tell someone. It's going to be hard keeping it a secret for so long. I'm going to have to tell my close group of friends because we are going on vacation the second week of March. I can't make up excuses for not drinking on the beach. Plus, we should get the best room now :) Have you been to the doctor yet?

Glam, Jeslyn, hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## twinkletoe

I know what you mean about telling close friends.....I had to tell my best friend at the weekend there as I was having a rugby party at my house (made the Mexican nachos dish everyone LOVED thanks so much for the tip! How was African supper club ?! ) and my friends would totally wonder why I wasn't joining in the drinking fun! :-/ but she helped me cover it up, it was a little easier because it was in my own house so I filled my champagne flute with sparkling elderflower and it passed for a glasses of bubbles all day!! Phew! But I def needed her help for my cover! ;-)

No haven't been to the doctors yet, she said dont make an appointment until you are at least 6 weeks so that is not until next Thursday and I know she doesn't work Fridays so I will either make my appointment for next thurs morning or the next Monday! 

What will happen in your first appointment do you think? Do you know when you will get your first scan? 

How are all the girlies feeling? Are the colds/flus getting any better? Ash hope you are getting through the very slow beginning of that 2ww but I am glad you will be busy to distract yourself!

Haven't heard from Ilovehim or loves for a long time......hope they are alright! 

Happy Wednesday everyone......love getting "hump" day over! Xx


----------



## Sbmack

I've told one close friend too. She's also been great about helping me cover it up. Since we are going on vacation soon, she suggested telling everyone that I'm not drinking in February as a cleanse since it's the shortest month. It's especially difficult because I'm such a blabbermouth and everyone knew we were ttc. 

When I talked to the front desk to book my appt. she gave me a rundown of the first appt. She said they'll give us a bunch of info and take some bloods. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Glad you liked the dip. My turn for African food isn't for a few months. First up for me is a Tailgating themed dinner using Lamb as the protein.


----------



## jeslyn

Sbmack! Do gyros! Or shawarma or something fun. I love lamb. :)


----------



## jeslyn

Good luck with the doctors, the first appt is simple, mainly history, bloods. I'm trying to remember when the heartbeat was.. I think it was early. ?


----------



## Sbmack

jeslyn said:


> Sbmack! Do gyros! Or shawarma or something fun. I love lamb. :)

I love lamb too! I've done souvlaki / gyros before. Love, love them though. I was thinking of doing lamb sliders with feta and maybe a mint aioli ....seems tailgate-y. Maybe I'll do some Greek kabobs for an app.


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle/Sbmack- At my first appt. (6 weeks 1 day) I got to see my dd on a transvaginal ultrasound and we got to see the heartbeat as well, it was very exciting! Also, lots of bloodwork and a medical history. We also got lots of free stuff to take home, like a pregnancy journal, diapers, parenting magazines, and of course the best part copies of our ultrasound pics!

Ash- Good luck, FX you get your BFP in a few days!! This thread is getting lucky! 

Jes/Glam- Hope you both feel better soon!

AFM- I just finished my first week on the pill, and I'm feeling so much better, I have lost 3 lbs, and I would like to lose 4-5 more before we start trying again. Its nice to not worry about ttc right now, but not trying has made my baby fever even worse :cry:


----------



## GlamStarr85

Today I am feeling much better...had a painful but great workout yesterday...I am now on cd4...im trying to decide if I wanna try this cycle or give my brain some rest and try next cycle...im soo drained from being sick all this time I think i should just relax

Good Luck Sbmack & Twinkle on ur dr appts

Jes- Hope ur feeling better


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys so how is everyone feeling/getting on??

Thread a wee bit quiet at the mo.......what has everyone planned for the weekend? 

Happy Friday to one and all!  xx


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, I'm feeling much better. There is currently a blizzard here in lovely Michigan. I woke up earlier, and there was an inch or so and the kids school called for a snow day. I'm like for an inch? Go back to bed and wake up again to like 4 inches, and its still coming down ! Joy joy 

Also, I'm still bleeding on day 12, or whatever day it is. I can't win. Either she's not here, or won't leave. Oh well. Going to make homemade cocoa for little ones :)


----------



## Sbmack

Jeslyn, there's a huge blizzard here too! The tri-state area is shut down. I went for a dr. appt. this morning and tried to go to work after. The liquor stores are closed! I should not have left the house. I saw six cars off the road within an hour. Didn't even make it into an account...just came home. They say we could get up to two feet! I stocked up on food to cook. Going to make some soup and hopefully roast a chicken tomorrow if we don't loose power. 

The appt. went ok. They just took some bloods and gave us a bunch of info. Have an ultrasound in three weeks. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Twinkle/Sbmack- At my first appt. (6 weeks 1 day) I got to see my dd on a transvaginal ultrasound and we got to see the heartbeat as well, it was very exciting! Also, lots of bloodwork and a medical history. We also got lots of free stuff to take home, like a pregnancy journal, diapers, parenting magazines, and of course the best part copies of our ultrasound pics!
> 
> Ash- Good luck, FX you get your BFP in a few days!! This thread is getting lucky!
> 
> Jes/Glam- Hope you both feel better soon!
> 
> AFM- I just finished my first week on the pill, and I'm feeling so much better, I have lost 3 lbs, and I would like to lose 4-5 more before we start trying again. Its nice to not worry about ttc right now, but not trying has made my baby fever even worse :cry:

:hugs: I hope the weight falls right off! And thanks I hope this Frtibella works! It took me a year to convince my DH to begin our family and now it is taking just as long to get a BFP! :/ Well 6 days now until testing!

No symptoms here and I am not going to to symptom check! I am wanting to be more relaxed since i have hd stress with this move! I am however hoping that with the Fertibella I can get a BFP this cycle or next! If I do I know I will use i for baby#2!!!! My DH and I have not had alcohol since Jan. 3 so this better pay off!!!! 

Well the DH and I are just about done moving! Now the next few days will consist of unpacking! Well I hope you ladies have terrific weekends! And I wonder how Loves is!


----------



## ashntony

Well I am CD 29 and 7dpo and this morning I had brown discharge... I hope this is a good sign rather than a bad one. I am supposed to test on Valentines day but I think I wait until the 17th if my AF has not arrivied. I am not going to get my hopes up though because I don't want them to be let down. The only thing that would make February better would be that BFP in a few days. We shall see!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

hi ladies! Guess what!! He did it!! I'm so happy! I have to get it sized but here's a pic for now!

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/081.jpg

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/b74c59f9-af5a-4e79-96e1-beb04e214a03.jpg


----------



## LovesMyLovey

i've got big knuckles.. lol I'm going to go take it in to size it. So I won't get it back till march :( but thats ok. I'm so blessed with my life! Years of struggling brings me to my two most precious moments of my life! I'm just speechless!


----------



## twinkletoe

Massive massive congrats Loves the rings are just amazing!! So sparkly !!  such an exciting time for you hun I am so delighted for you both! Xxx


----------



## twinkletoe

Ash it sounds like you are doing a great job holding old in your TWW!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Love! So sparkly!!

Good luck Ash!


----------



## jeslyn

Congrats loves! Its beautiful!!


----------



## jeslyn

How is everyone today? Im still spotting.. its like AF hasnt stopped. So weird. Weve managed to BD every other day since day 7, Its now day 12 (I was wrong in other post). Last night, I had sharp cramps in my left side.. could be o? We bd'd earlier in the day, and I left my legs up..lol 

Side note, Im considering starting crossfit. We have all the nescessary equipment in our basement. Im doing research and coming up with plans :)


----------



## Sbmack

jeslyn said:


> How is everyone today? Im still spotting.. its like AF hasnt stopped. So weird. Weve managed to BD every other day since day 7, Its now day 12 (I was wrong in other post). Last night, I had sharp cramps in my left side.. could be o? We bd'd earlier in the day, and I left my legs up..lol
> 
> Side note, Im considering starting crossfit. We have all the nescessary equipment in our basement. Im doing research and coming up with plans :)

I love crossfit! I go to a crossfit gym that uses kettlebells. The workouts can be pretty hardcore. My prenatal nurse said I can still do it, but to make sure the instructor knows I'm preggers and to scale back on the weights. I always over do it and am sore for days and days so I have no problem with that. 

Sorry about the spotting. Have you called a doctor? Spotting before Ovulation doesn't happen that often. I hope it stops and I hope you catch that egg soon!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

omg omg.. i'm reading back!!! I have some congratulations due!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! 

CONGRATS SBMACK AND TWINKLE!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!! This is what happens when I stay away... OMG OMG OMG!! Hold on.. i gotta read back some more!!! brb


----------



## LovesMyLovey

sbmack- LOVE YOUR LINE!!! EEEKKKK 

how far along are you do you think? We've got the first of many bfps to come! Ladies.. I can feel it! Stay positive this cycle! 

My first symptom after bfp was sore boobs somewhere in week 5. But I'm a big breasted girl, so I think that has something to do with it from what I'm told. ugh.. it's still going on.. not as bad, but when the cold hits them.. it's really bad. 

and just remember, if you get any spotting. try not to worry, When I had it, my dr told me it was just old blood from implanting. 
OMG I"M SO EXCITED FOR YOU BOTH!!! 

Ladies.. here's some :dust: for sticky bfps this cycle! What a month!! 

afm- I'm bored with not working.. It's been 3 weeks now, and the only thing I do all day is clean the house, play with my pups and try to stay healthy. i'm eating a little more than I should. I've now gained 7 lbs since my bfp.. so I'm going to watch what I eat so I don't put any more on.

I can feel the baby bump getting bigger. I get cramps every now and then, and I tell hubz that I can feel the baby growing. he can actually feel the difference now. I'm just plain out poofy out front now. My jeans are getting too tight, I'm having to do the rubber band trick for the next couple weeks till I'm ready for maternity jeans. ergh. 

#in the in-between phase right now#


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, Loves!

I'm only 4 +5 right now. Don't really have symptoms except sore boobs (mine are small so not sure if it matters about the size :)), fatigue and having to pee all the time. 

Do you have any morning sickness? Also, what's this rubber band trick you speak of? Never heard of it. Do you use it to keep your pants up? I'm guessing you thread it through the hole somehow and attach to the button. Good to know!

Lots and lots of baby dust to the rest of the ladies!!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

yes. you thread it through the hole and button it .. just an extender to get your jeans through a few pesky weeks. 

no morning sickness like i thought it would be.. I've had nausea. but not throwing up. starting yesterday I started to get dizzy spells. Adam took me bra shopping since I've already gone up a cup size. now a DD :grr: and I had a couple bouts of dizzyness.. he took me to eat something and I felt better. 

so sore boobs, cramps, nausea, FATIGUE, and dizzy spells are what ive had so far.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Loves......thanks so much for the congrats and you are so so right.....here's to all the BFPs to come!! 

I am 5 weeks + 5 and no real symptoms apart from peeing all the time!! :-/ 

So glad you are getting along well loves! Don't worry about the 7lbs I am sure it is totally normal though sorry you are bored......that must be one clean house! That's so cute you getting a bump! You should post a pic! 

Jes-fx that was "O" cramps!! I did the legs up too! Couldn't hurt eh! ;-) glad you getting some good bd'ing in! 

AFM I am officially a disaster......I did another test tonight......it just reassures me but I know I should stop! Got my first appointment with the doc on wed but I know they won't do much......not even bloods but hey I am sure I will get some very interesting leaflets! ;-)

Hope all your Mondays weren't too bad! How are we all? Xxx


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Twinkle... I took 12 hpts before i finally stopped. I do not blame you for wanting to see those lines...


----------



## twinkletoe

Thanks loves.....I am not actually buying any just using up my IC's but still feel crazy so it's nice to know I am not the only one! X


----------



## ashntony

Well, AF started today... But that is okay as my cycle is 10 days shorter this month than it has ever been!!! So I will catch up later headed to work!


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about AF Ash! At least your cycles are getting shorter. 

I 'only' used four tests. I wanted to keep testing but my dh kept saying I'm crazy. The initial bloodwork from my appt. Friday came back today. Everything is normal so far.


----------



## ashntony

Well, my AF acted as if she was going to start today and then she stopped! I had some pink discharge after me and DH dtd and I thought my AF was coming. Then she was gone.... So I will wait it out a few more days and see what happens!


----------



## jeslyn

Fx it was implantation ash!

I've only been up for 30 minutes, and I already want to work out. Thanks to my honey, I have a new obsession:) I'm determined to be hot again before summertime ! 
I'm so excited about the crossfit thing. Sbmack, any good websites to "study"?


----------



## Sbmack

I haven't really used any websites as I go to a crossfit gym when I do it, but I have found a bunch of great workouts on pinterest! I keep meaning to try them at home, but haven't found the motivation. Good luck! It is totally addicting.


----------



## jeslyn

I wish we had a crossfit gym, and I can hardly do pushups as of now, but want to change that soon..like right now..lol. I am a pinterest addict! I do my menu planning from there every week, and have found the "pinspiration" to redo my hair ..LOL


----------



## jeslyn

I'm going to try home stuff because when we leave the gym, I'm so ready for more.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Ash- fingers xd it was plantation. My sister had pink discharge before she got her bfp. She called me freaking out and i told her to go take a pregnancy test. Bfp ... Fxd for you!

Jes- any signs of O?


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> I'm going to try home stuff because when we leave the gym, I'm so ready for more.

They have alot of different stuff ti do at home! I want to get an eliptical!


----------



## ashntony

LovesMyLovey said:


> Ash- fingers xd it was plantation. My sister had pink discharge before she got her bfp. She called me freaking out and i told her to go take a pregnancy test. Bfp ... Fxd for you!
> 
> Jes- any signs of O?

I hope! I am keeping my fingers crossed! My AF is due on Sunday so I am hoping she stays away! My discharge is creamy today with no sign of pink. I am so hoping that it was implantation! But on another note I do not want to get my hopes up to much.


----------



## twinkletoe

Jes- you sound so motivated.....I am not sure what exactly cross fit is but it certainly sounds hardcore!! Good luck!!

I want to do some classes like spin or cardio burn but I am 1) worried about doing exercise in first 12 weeks
2) I was just about to start my new fitness regime when I got my bfp. I know they say you can continue with doing the same exercise that you did before your bfp but my prob is i had been lazy around Christmas and the few months before so I wasn't really doing those classes before my bfp so I don't know of I can start them now??

Ash- fx for you...... I know what it is like not wanting to get your hopes up but a positive outlook is always good ! 

Just booked dinner in a fab new restaurant for DH and I and my parents for Friday night so I am looking forward to the weekend already how bad it that! Xx


----------



## twinkletoe

Loves when did you have your first scan again? X


----------



## jeslyn

LovesMyLovey said:


> Ash- fingers xd it was plantation. My sister had pink discharge before she got her bfp. She called me freaking out and i told her to go take a pregnancy test. Bfp ... Fxd for you!
> 
> Jes- any signs of O?

I did have a cramp on my left side 2 nights ago, a Sharp one. It's funny that it has been switching sides, and I'm so in tune now I can literally feel it! I think that was it anyway. Now the spotting stopped, and I'm more dry per se. We had bd'd earlier before the cramping. 

I've decided to just let nature take its course. Im starting a new job next month, and really just wanna focus on other things. I'll still hang out with you ladies, but need to prioritize. 

Twinkle, exercise is great for you during pg. I wouldn't do any heavy lifting, but I don't think spin or cardio will do any harm. Exercise in general will make labor and healing so much better!


----------



## jeslyn

ashntony said:


> jeslyn said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to try home stuff because when we leave the gym, I'm so ready for more.
> 
> They have alot of different stuff ti do at home! I want to get an eliptical!Click to expand...

If I had one, id never get off of it! We have a treadmill, but its so boring


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! 

Loves- great news about the ring, its beautiful!

Ash- hopefully that spotting turns into your bfp!

Jes- I don't know that much about the crossfit, but I have seen the women who do it on TV and they are in really great shape!

Twinkle- My dr. told me that exercise was fine and beneficial during pregnancy, but he said not to start any new exercise routines. Since I was already doing elliptical and walking I continued with those until I was 7 months prego. I also had a weight limit of 10 pounds, no lifting anything heavier, because when I did heavy lifting I would spot.


----------



## twinkletoe

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Loves- great news about the ring, its beautiful!
> 
> Ash- hopefully that spotting turns into your bfp!
> 
> Jes- I don't know that much about the crossfit, but I have seen the women who do it on TV and they are in really great shape!
> 
> Twinkle- My dr. told me that exercise was fine and beneficial during pregnancy, but he said not to start any new exercise routines. Since I was already doing elliptical and walking I continued with those until I was 7 months prego. I also had a weight limit of 10 pounds, no lifting anything heavier, because when I did heavy lifting I would spot.

That's exactly my problem Brit I have been lazy in the months up to Christmas and jan so any exercise routine would be technically new that's what I am worrying about.....but I still really want to exercise ? :-/


----------



## brit3435

Twinkle- I would talk with your dr. about it, but I'm sure if you started out slow it would be fine. If the weather is nice you can walk outside (I did that alot towards the end of my pregnancy) and if its not nice out, you could run in place in front of the TV. I would suggest doing several small workouts per day, like 10 minutes 3 times a day.


----------



## Sbmack

My dr. says that excersize is good as long as you don't work out till breathlessness. You should be able to hold a conversation. Twinkle, everyone slacks over the holidays. If you were active before it should be ok. Don't start training for a half marathon if you've never run before, but regular workouts should be ok. I did yoga yesterday and just stopped if certain poses felt strange. 

Brit, thanks for the info on the lifting and the spotting. I started spotting a bit today. I have to lift cases of wine everyday for my job. I better start slacking. I'm going to call and make an appt. just to make sure everything is ok


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Twinkle- I had a scan at 8 weeks 2 days. I called them because I had spotting the week before. They confirmed it was old blood. My drs office doesn't set appts till about 10 weeks, where they can pick up the heartbeat with a dopplar, he said when you hear it on the dopplar, your pretty much out of the danger zone. I was relieved. But if you want to see ur LO sooner, I would call them and tell them you were concerned about spotting lol.. totally a little fib, but no harm done.. hubz went with me and we got to see baby Hayes together :) It was so special.. and pretty weird too just seeing him incubating in there lol. 

Jes- I totally understand the priorities, thats why I dipped off here for months and months before coming back on.. and then still sometimes I just focus on myself for a few weeks. When ttc with my first marriage, I was soo absorbed with bnb. (ADDICT) and it really took a toll on my mental status... I'm just glad to know that after all these years it wasn't me that was the problem like i originally thought.. I used to really beat myself up about it.. come to find out.. it was my dead beat ex husband that never wanted to :sex: ugh jerk.. sorry.. kinda veered off the point of that and started talking about myself. lol.. I've never heard of crossfit.. but am totally jealous, it seems like some of you girlies are a bit more active than I ever was. I have my spurts.. but this past year, has not been one of them.
Oh, and good luck with your new job. Is it a total switch? or just a move around from what you're doing now? 

Sbmack- Yep.. totally take it easy. and dont worry about the spotting unless its bright red. I'm noticing that I don't lift anything over 25-30 lbs. And those are things I just can't avoid, like wood logs to put in the stove for heat when hubz is gone.. etc. but if I start seeing stars (which has happened once) and/or I get short of breath I stop. I'm noticing that I'm pretty short winded these days.. 

Hi brit brit :wave: whats going on with you and your cycle right now? 

ash- how is everything with yours as well? did the spotting stay away..

Glam- Hey sweetcheeks.. I so need to read back so I get in the loop on whats going on with everyone but wanted to say HI!!

MOOKS--- where you at?? I know I speak for everyone when I say WE MISS YOU!!!

and thank you all for the nice comments about my ring.. I'm so in love with him, our baby, our ring.. all of it.. it feels like the next chapter of my life is starting! <3 Hubz doesnt know yet, But i went to town today and bought his.. so I'm going to propose to him now on valentines day lol... bahaha.. so unorthodox.. but it'll be funny. 

:yawn: well it's time for bed for me..


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hey Loves,

Hope all is well with u.

Im great. Not really trying this cycle. Im still bd'n but im not sticking to any sex regimen or anything like that. Im just breezing thru this month and we'll see what happens next month...if i wanna try or not.


----------



## ashntony

Well, no more spotting! But I still have 3 days to test! I hope that either my AF starts or I get a BFP on the 16th


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys thanks for all the advice about the exercise I think I will def go for it and just take it a bit easier I know it will make me feel better! 

Loves - thanks for the info re. Scan it must have been so so amazing to see baby Hayes! My sisters married name is Hayes too so it's funny saying baby Hayes about someone else!  I hopefully speaking to my doc about first scan tomorrow so I will see when they say I just bursting to see if all is ok.....haven't even had bloods taken so mo idea how little monkey is getting on in there!

Ash- really really hoping that you get your bfp you are doing so well in your tww!! 

Mooker does seem to have disappeared I really hope all is ok with her.

Glam- you never know not really trying could just turn into that bfp.....you always hear that people get their unexpected bfp when they are taking a month off!! ;-)

Loves- totally love the idea about you proposing.....hehe.....so cute that its valentines! 

Sbmack how you feeling?


----------



## twinkletoe

Brit- as loves says how you getting on in your cycle? X


----------



## jeslyn

Loves, I've been home for a couple years now, and was in school for a couple years before. So, its a big switch. I'm starting as an assistant to an attorney here, & its great money, and hours. We started a joint savings, and I wanna contribute. And shop! &not buy his birthday gift with his money! Lol. I've loved being home, but I also love moolah! It's boring with kids in school anyway. There's only so much to do...


----------



## twinkletoe

I know what you mean about your own money Jes sometimes it just feels good to save a wee secret stash of pennies of your own for pressies etc!!


----------



## Sbmack

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the advice about the exercise I think I will def go for it and just take it a bit easier I know it will make me feel better!
> 
> Loves - thanks for the info re. Scan it must have been so so amazing to see baby Hayes! My sisters married name is Hayes too so it's funny saying baby Hayes about someone else!  I hopefully speaking to my doc about first scan tomorrow so I will see when they say I just bursting to see if all is ok.....haven't even had bloods taken so mo idea how little monkey is getting on in there!
> 
> Ash- really really hoping that you get your bfp you are doing so well in your tww!!
> 
> Mooker does seem to have disappeared I really hope all is ok with her.
> 
> Glam- you never know not really trying could just turn into that bfp.....you always hear that people get their unexpected bfp when they are taking a month off!! ;-)
> 
> Loves- totally love the idea about you proposing.....hehe.....so cute that its valentines!
> 
> Sbmack how you feeling?

I'm feeling pretty good. Still spotting a bit, but I've been reassured that everything is ok. You? Any nausea yet? 

Glam, relax this month and this could be it.

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats on the new job, Jeslyn!! How is it going?


----------



## twinkletoe

Sbmack- after nothing nausea kicked in big time this morning , had to be sick on the side of the road on the way to court and then had to run out of court to be sick again!! :-/ judge did not know what on earth was happening! It could get very awkward of its every morning as my hearings are usually in the mornings! :-/ 

Glad you are doing well and feeling reassured! I will feel so much better when I get to see this wee monkey......26th feb first scan.....,can't come quick enough! What about you? X


----------



## ashntony

Well, tested today and yesterday and BFN. Have a feeling I am out already...


----------



## Sbmack

So sorry Ash! I was rooting for a BFP when I opened this thread. Try not to get to down in the dumps though. It will happen!

I'm at the dr. right now. I woke up in the middle of the night to heavier red bleeding and cramps on my right side. They are worried about an ectopic, but I just got an US and there was a sac in the uterus. It's too early to see anything in there, but it's good that its showing there and that its not a tubal. I'm still really worried I'm miscarrying though. Waiting to meet with the midwife right now. I won't really know for a few days while they monitor my hormone levels.


----------



## miss_may

aww so sorry ash..but as sbmack says keep positive it will happen eventually! how many dpo are you?
sbmack fingers crossed it is nothing to worry about it must be so horrible not knowing..but hopefully everything is fine..keep us updated!
twinkle sorry to hear about the morning sickness..oh id give any thing to have morning sickness haha..sounds so silly but its true..itll all be worth it in the end :)
how was everyones valentines day? OH and i are off to london on monday for a romantic break away im so excited :) meeting with friends who live there and just shopping and relaxing. i should be ovulating around monday too so hopefully the week off will do some good :)
what cd is everyone on? sorry ive been away for a little while..u no how it is ladies


----------



## LovesMyLovey

sbmack- take it easy. no heavy lifting for a few days. And avoid sex. definitely. that's what they had me do. I'm sure everything is fine! And so glad to hear its not a tubal.

Miss may- have fun on your trip! sounds amazing to get away! 

ash- fingers still crossed for you! Lots of PMA and sticky :dust: 

Twinkle- omg sorry that you're going through MS that bad! I've only had a queasy stomach, but not vomitting, so i have no idea what thats like! Fx'd that its not like this all the time!

Jes- I'd love to have a new job like yours. Too bad I didn't stick with my college classes. They got boring. I would have been graduated by now :dohh: lol. Major major congrats on the new job! 

AFM- posting my first baby bump pictures.. I've always had a little extra in the tummy, so it looks like i've overdone the donuts rather than be 12 weeks pregnant lol. My valentines day was wonderful! we passed out by 9:30pm lol Yawn.. so tired! Can't wait for this to pass in the second trimester! 1 Week to go!

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/084.jpg


----------



## jeslyn

Loves, you look fantastic!

Sbmack, I hope everythings ok..keep us posted.

Twinkle, I'm with miss may in that id love to have morning sickness! Silly me..lol

Ash, how many dpo are you?

I'm trying to tackle at least one big cleaning/organizing project a day. March first is coming quickly! Loves, I never finished school either, I honestly got super lucky with this job. 
I've been taking rasberry ketones, and my energy level has been amazing! I also sweat twice as much when I exercise, which is a weird thrill. I'm so happy I found a new hobby. 

Sbmack, keep those footsies up!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Omg .. Thank you for putting a new shine on the words cleaning/organizing!! I need to start looking at it like that too, i would probably get a lot more done! I've heard great reviews about those raspberry keytones that's awesome to hear another good one!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys sorry I have been MIA over the weekend I left my charger in work!

How was everyone's weekend? I only had morning sickness that one morning and then not again so I am a little worried about that but trying not to let myself worry as I know people say that symptoms come and go!

Sbmack - how is everything going? I hope all is ok let us know x

Loves you are looking fab!

Jes- what are raspberry keytones?? Glad you have great energy though! 

Ash - sorry about the BFN hopefully it was just too early.....any sign of AF? 

Miss may....have a lovely time in London I am very jealous!! I know what you mean about the morning sickness believe me I wasn't complaining , I am happy to have any symptom and as I said above I'm a bit worried that it only came one morning and disappeared!

Can't believe it's Monday already....I really want to plan a wee break away with my hubbie even just a short drive away just feel like I would love a few days off work! 

Hope all your Mondays are ok!  x


----------



## ashntony

Well I thought I was 15 dpo... I think I o'd a lot later than what I thought. I should have had my AF start yesterday. I have had 4 BFN's and I have not had any spotting since last week. So I am thinking I O'd on 2/10 so I am only 8dpo. And that is if I go by the spotting I had on the 10th. :/ I thought using OPK's would be more helpful. I am that is all that is wrong! If so then I am still covered as far as bding goes.
I have been a little upset lately because I work with a girl who is due in April. I guess I am catching a little of the green monster. I have begun shopping for her baby shower and that was hard picking out little baby clothes... That and now his family is against us having children again.... I guess I am just down in the dumps lately...


----------



## jeslyn

What a bummer ash. I know how you feel about the green monster... My sister, who mind you, has everyone else taking care of her son since he was born is pregnant, along with a friend of mine who has a 3 month old and she, along with the dad don't work! She told me last week she was freaking out about finances, then yesterday tells me she's pregnant again. I can't stand how judgemental I sound, but seriously? Take care of the kids you have before having more...
That's all for my rant..

Anyway, the raspberry ketones are natural thermogenics for weight loss, and they help supress appetite. Along with having me buzz around doing everything! 

Loves, your nesting energy will kick in soon, and no forces will stop you!

Twinkle, I hope you get wisked away soon! Bed and breakfast maybe? 

Happy happy Monday ladies!!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies! I just left the dr. She was reassuring. I'm not sure if I posted here, but on Friday night I got a phone call from the midwife and she said I was most likely miscarrying. I seriously want to punch her in the face. She has no real evidence except that I bled a little and was spotting. She said that my levels and the US made her think that. The dr. said its too early to tell anything from the US. I got more bloodwork done today and will know more tomorrow.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Good luck sbmack ! My fingers are crossed so tight for you that its good news. U should be fine if there's been no more bleeding. And what a bitch for saying that to you ... I would switch .. 

Ash- gl that spotting could have been a really strong sign of ovulation!! Sorry to hear about the green monster! I totally know what ure going through.. All you cab do is keep your bases covered and you did that so good job and fingers xd real tight!!


----------



## Sbmack

The dr. called. My levels are up! I love all the doctors where I go. I'm going to make sure I never see that midwife again though. My husband and I complained about her to the dr. today. I hope they say something to her.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

YAY!!!!!!! That's great girl! Almost 6 weeks!! Ur little one was just making himself at home.


----------



## jeslyn

Such good news Sbmack! Glad to hear!


----------



## twinkletoe

That is just fabulous news sbmack!! I am so happy all is good and I hope that horrible midwife gets a stern talking to!! Xx


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning ladies! I hope you have all had fantastic weeks so far! I have lost 10 lbs since Christmas! I haven't weighed myself since then, but when I fit into my "little jeans" last night, I figured what the heck.. I am now 132 lbs and only 2 jean sizes away from one of my goals. Christmas time, I was completely disgusted with how I looked.. even my mom said something to me about it. I really let myself go this winter. But yesterday, I felt good enough to walk around with my robe open after my am shower :) (littles were at school) I just feel better in general, and Im certain he can tell a difference in my attitude. 

Back to babymakin.. Now that I dont feel like a super slob kabob, we've had more sex :) I think AF should come next weekish? .. I haven't really tracked anything this month, just wanna relax and not google every little thing.


----------



## Sbmack

That's great, Jeslyn!! Congrats. Dtd is definitely more fun when you feel good about yourself. 

I feel like a slob kabob (great term btw) since I haven't excersized in a while. I was back on track last month after completely giving up over the holidays, but I haven't wanted to risk it since the mc scare. Hopefully if everything goes well at my scan next week I can start being more active.


----------



## jeslyn

Good plan! I hope all is perfect with you and baby bean :) Just stay cozy for now, and let the little one get settled in for spring!


----------



## ashntony

Well, I tested and bfn... sigh... but my af is kind of acting as if she is on the way.... But I guess that means I can enjoy some wine right! I am definately going to get opk's again and start temping again on top of that! Just hope I get a sticky bean in 2013!


----------



## jeslyn

CD 1/ big bottle of wine night for me. Sorry for the BFN Ash :(


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about the BFN and AF Ash and Jeslyn! Drink up!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ashntony

Well, I start my new diet on sunday! No more soda or juice. That also rules out wine and caffine! I am only drinking water! cutting out fast food, eating more fruit and greens, 30 minute cardio everyday, and nightly bding!!!!!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry Ash and Jes ! :-( but yes enjoy a wee vino .....always is even just a little bit if a silver lining!! 

Sbmack how you feeling? Hope you and little bean are well!!  

How us everyone else this weekend? Any fun plans?? X


----------



## Sbmack

I'm feeling pretty good, twinkle. Kind of nervous as I don't really have any symptoms except sore bb's. How are you?? Still getting MS? 

My mother and her husband are still living with us. Argh! I am psyched that they are gone this weekend though! I'd really like to dtd with my mans, but I'm still nervous because of the mc scare so I'll wait until my scan next week.


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey Sbmack......no MS for me as I said a wee bit ago I seemed to have it once then not again, don't really have many symptoms either, bbs feel heavy and a bit tender and I think a bit tired it other than that nothing much at all! 

Got a scan on Tuesday, when is yours?? I just dying to hear what the doc has to say, hope to see wee heartbeat fx!! 

I know what you mean about bd'ing I have been too worried to bd since the bfp.....poor DH is being so good I think I will relax after Tuesday if all is ok! 

Glad you are getting your house back soon!! That will be great!


----------



## Sbmack

My scan is on Thursday. Fx we both hear heartbeats!!


----------



## jeslyn

Something I just remembered.. I would get cramps, and spotting after dtd in the beginning, and dr suggested to not allow him to finish inside during first trimester.. Theres something in sperm that can dilate your cervix. He said it would be helpful toward the end, (actually it was) as it can help speed up the labor process. Just my 2c !

So AF has been just spotting. Im waiting for her to come in full force any time now.


----------



## brit3435

Jes- congrats on the weight loss!! I know how much of a difference 10 lbs can make, I gained 6 lbs since we started ttc and it really made me feel bad about how I looked! I'm feeling much better now that I'm down to 120, I want to get back to 118, hopefully within a month! 

Sbmack/Twinkle- As far as dtd during pregnancy, I had alot of spotting during the first trimester and my dr. advised me to not dtd for at least 1 week after any spotting. Dh hated that but the spotting stopped in the 2nd trimester and we more than made up for it! :blush: And as far as what Jes said about the sperm, I have heard the same thing! Good luck to both of you at your scans next week!

Ash- Sounds like a great plan to get healthy! I stopped drinking all pop and juice as well about 2 months ago and I feel alot better! Now I only drink water or tea. 

Miss May- how was the trip to London? 

AFM my cycle is all messed up now, Dh and I got a terrible stomach flu a couple of weeks ago and we were sick for 3 days so I couldn't take my pill at all, I couldn't keep anything down...so not wanting to risk getting pregnant and taking the pill during the tww, I just threw the pack away. We aren't trying though, just bding when we feel like it, and if it happens it happens, but I'm not holding out any hope. I go to my dr. for my yearly in May so I'll talk to him about it then, and we will have been trying for almost a year in May.


----------



## miss_may

Glad to hear all is well sbmack! Such great news and boo to that midwife!
Sorry to hear about your bfns ash! But you're not out yet!
I've just bought some raspberry ketones too, I need to lose some weight and get healthy as it is wedding season coming up and I want to look my best :) I had a friends wedding last night and I caught the bouquet hehe..things are looking up!
What other diet tips do U recommend jes? or were the raspberry ketones that good?
London was fab thanks..really good to get away. However im now suffering with a throat and chest infection I dont feel to great.
I've been charting for the first time this month, im on cd24 usually ov around 20/21...however my temps haven't risen at all. Could there be something wrong? And maybe im not ovulating? 
Hope all of U ladies are well and feeling good this cycle


----------



## miss_may

Oh and good luck for your scans twinkle and sbmack!!
So exciting! Xx


----------



## jeslyn

Congrats Brit! It really is a good feeling. :) 
Good luck with scans this week ladies!
Miss may, I changed my diet drastically. No junk at all, exercising 5 days a week, and of course the raspberry! 

AF in full force yesterday. I would drink my wine, but I'd rather not drink the sugar. Good for me! I start work Friday! Woooo!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi ladies! Snow days over here. How's it up your way Brit Brit... I'm staring at 1.5ft of snow... Holy hell... 

Good luck on your scans twinkle and sbmack can't wait to see pictures! 

Jes that's awesome about the weight loss! I'm starting to feel like a piggy now.. But I've only gained 7 lbs.. Sheesh.. I say only.. That's quite a bit for the first trimester... One trimester down.. Two to go.. 

I am now in my second trimester ladies!! It's so exciting 1/3 of the way done.. Baby is now the size of a lemon. 

I want to ask before I come to conclusions but I think it might be possible because of how in tune with our bodies we are.. I think I've been feeling the baby wiggle here and there.. TRUST ME.. I know it could be gas.. But I also think there's a difference.. It's at night when I'm laying on my back sometimes it feels like a flutter.. Last night it was the most noticeable thump I've ever had. Soft but a thump. Think it's possible girls?


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Hi ladies! Snow days over here. How's it up your way Brit Brit... I'm staring at 1.5ft of snow... Holy hell... 

Good luck on your scans twinkle and sbmack can't wait to see pictures! 

Jes that's awesome about the weight loss! I'm starting to feel like a piggy now.. But I've only gained 7 lbs.. Sheesh.. I say only.. That's quite a bit for the first trimester... One trimester down.. Two to go.. 

I am now in my second trimester ladies!! It's so exciting 1/3 of the way done.. Baby is now the size of a lemon. 

I want to ask before I come to conclusions but I think it might be possible because of how in tune with our bodies we are.. I think I've been feeling the baby wiggle here and there.. TRUST ME.. I know it could be gas.. But I also think there's a difference.. It's at night when I'm laying on my back sometimes it feels like a flutter.. Last night it was the most noticeable thump I've ever had. Soft but a thump. Think it's possible girls?


----------



## jeslyn

It's very possible loves! How exciting! Oh how I miss those flutters.. its truly heartwarming :)

Snow day here, were supposed to get 10 inches. I can't imagine 1.5 feet! Holy wow! 

Two more days with my love before work. I'm going to miss all this time together. My fingers are crossed for school to be open!


----------



## LovesMyLovey

That 1.5ft is from two snow storms that passed through in 3 day.. Our yard was spotless and beautiful with a clean blanket of snow until my dog went bounding though there.. Lol 

Definitely enjoy those next two days! Are you feeling bittersweet about starting at all?


----------



## jeslyn

Not now, because I'm in need of some retail therapy..lol He's been an awesome provider for us, but I have a hard time asking for "wants" after he does so much for "needs"


----------



## Sbmack

Twinkle, haven't heard from you since your scan. How did it go? Hope everything is great!

I had mine today. Everything is measuring on target. Saw a heartbeat too!

Sending baby dust to you all!!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys so sorry for being MIA but we have been having a bit of a tough time, my nana has been taken into hospital and we have been crazy worried about it all as it is a bit touch and go......hopefully she may have turned a bit of a corner so fingers crossed! 

How is everyone?? Looking forward to the weekend?? I am so ready for the weekend! 

That is fab sbmack about the scan I am so happy that all is well, mine went well too saw lovely wee heartbeat but measured behind by a week? I am really really worried about it but the consultant didnt seem concerned at all he said the abdominal scans very inaccurate at this stage and as long as heartbeat all is good,......but I can't help but worry! I have read stories of women who's babies measured behind then next scan there was no heartbeat I just have to try and think positively and not stress.......doctor didn't even mention the size it took me to ask him! Oh I wish I could just not think about it! Oh well!

Right dying to get updates in all of you lovely ladies now that I'm back online and out of the geriatric ward! Xx


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry about your nana Twinkle! I hope she Is ok. As for measuring behind. Isn't it quite common? You didn't chart, right? Maybe you O'ed earlier than you thought. Everything will be fine. Try not to worry about it too much. Easier said than done though.


----------



## ashntony

Hope all of you ladies have been well!


----------



## miss_may

Hope all of you ladies have a lovely weekend...looking forward to some more BFPs this cycle
How is everyone feeling? Positive..negative? 
Hope you are all well :)


----------



## GlamStarr85

Hello Ladies,

I am one day late. My period was due yesterday...March 1st. I been feeling the cramps and gas like I normally do but it hasnt come on yet. My boobs are sore, im gasy, falling asleep anywhere. I think that I may be pregnant. But I dont wanna get my hopes up so im not testing rite away. I will let you ladies know when I decide to test.


----------



## miss_may

Oooh exciting glam let us no!
I would be testing if I was you..i wouldn't be able to resist!


----------



## twinkletoe

How exciting glam!! I'm with miss may I wouldn't be able to resist testing! Fingers and toes crossed for you! X


----------



## ashntony

OOOOOH! Finger crossed glam!


----------



## jeslyn

How exciting glam! I can't wait to hear from you again! 

Twinkle, Im sorry to hear about your nana & I'm sure little bean is perfect. 

Hooray for heartbeats Sbmack & Twinkle! 

Ash, happy weekend ! Hopefully you're next!!


----------



## jeslyn

Oohh glam, test !


----------



## jeslyn

Sorry for 3 posts.. but today I had ewcm and now I have right side twinges.. we dtd earlier today, & I (tmi) got up before he finished. I think it was a last minute freak out? We got into a huge arguement last night, and with me just starting a new job, I panicked. Now I regret it, but ugh! 

Work is fabulous BTW! The attorneys I work for are awesome, and I have an assistant as well! I feel so lucky :) 

Now to decide if I should go back for more today..


----------



## miss_may

So sorry to hear about your nan twinkle.
Glam keep us updated
Aw jeslyn hopefully if U dtd tonite too it won't be too late. If your head wasn't in it last night then that's understandable. Great news about the job!
I applied for a new job yesterday..im fed up with where I work now. A lot of bitchiness which I just can't be bothered with anymore. its a job in a school supporting a child with special needs..fingers crossed its an amazing opportunity :)
I think af is due tomorrow or Monday so FX she doesn't show..i had some very light spotting yesterday which I NEVER get so hopefully it was implantation :) slightly sore bbs other than that dont feel as if im pregnant at all
Well that's me..hope you've all had a nice chilled out Saturday so far


----------



## Sbmack

Ooh Glam fx!! Test, test. I couldn't wait, but I can understand why you'd want to. 

Congrats again on the job, Jeslyn. You're so big time with an assistant. 

Fx, miss may!


----------



## miss_may

Sbmack and twinkle when R U due?


----------



## miss_may

I've just taken a test and its positive I cannot believe it! Oh is being sensible and doesn't want to get his hopes up so we are waiting a day or 2. 
the line isn't as dark as the one next to it bit its definitely a line. How do U uploads pictures I need some advice? 
I'm shaking im half excited and scared!


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh my goodness miss may!!!!!!! I can't believe it ! How exciting massive massive congrats !! A line is most definitely a line!! Don't know how to upload I haven't managed it yet but I am sure one of the girls know! Oh my goodness I am just so so excited for you!!!

Any word Glam?

Jes did you give it another go??

My due date is Oct 10 th for now but it might change with scans........ Roll on 26th march for my next scan! Xx


----------



## miss_may

Thank you so much im so excited bit so scared it could be wrong or my period comes and its a chemical or something. 
I can't stop thinking about it but OH is oh so chilled lol. 
Ahh October..good luck for your next scan. So exciting!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may get a digi! As soon as I got a line on a cheapie I went and bought a digi and held my pee for 4 hours!!

I know how exciting/scary the feeling is, but so amazing!! Xx


----------



## miss_may

Will a digi pick it up this early? I think af is due today or tomorrow.
I just want to no!! Argh!


----------



## Sbmack

Oh my goodness, Miss_May!!! Congratulations. How exciting!! I'm so happy for you. A line is a line for sure. My first positive was barely noticeable on an Internet cheapie. 

I'm due Oct. 16th. Just found out yesterday that one of my best friends is due the 8th of Oct. I am super pumped that we will be on maternity leave together. She has a one year old so she will be a big help as well. I was over her house yesterday and I asked if she was pregnant because she said she's been sick, but not with the flu. She said she didn't want to tell me because she knew it was talking me so long to concieve. She was so relieved/ happy when I told her I was pregnant too. 

Sending baby dust to all the other to be mommas!!


----------



## jeslyn

Oh yay miss may! How exciting!! I'm absolutely thrilled for you!


----------



## jeslyn

We ended up talking about my "mini freak out" & gave it another go.. twice.. and this morning. :) 

My sister is due Oct 20th.

I'm so happy for all of you!


----------



## miss_may

Its official bfp! 2 internet cheapies and a clear blue digi!
I'm going to my mums for a big family dinner later so its gunna be hard not telling anyone im so excited and shocked. 
This month I was convinced I hadn't even o ulated because my temperature hadn't risen at all..so it just goes to show even your bbt can be misleading and no matter how negative you feel there is always chance!
Thank you so much everyone im sending positive thoughts and extra baby dust your way!


----------



## twinkletoe

Miss may that is just amazing news I am just so so happy for you! Did you manage to keep the secret yesterday? I know I wouldn't be able to, I managed to keep my bfp from my mum for like 10mins then I just completely caved!! :-/

Jes that's great that you gave it another couple of goes! Hopefully they were timed just right!!  hope your TWW doesn't drag too long let us know any symptoms you feeling! 

How is everyone else feeling this Monday morning?? Ok so I know it's Monday and that sucks but we gotta think of the good things right?? Like this weekend we are heading over to England to see my sister and my 2 wee nieces as its the eldest 4th birthday.......disney princess party here we come!  have bought DH some wings to wear I think he will be a fabulous tinkerbell! 

X


----------



## GlamStarr85

So I am officially 4 days late and....wait for it.....YESSSSS I am in fact with child...Finally got my :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sbmack

Woop, woop!!!! So happy for you Glamstarr. Congratulations!!

MissMay, so glad the digi confirmed your BFP! 

2 BFP's within days!! Common lucky number three!


----------



## twinkletoe

Oh my goodness!!! Massive massive congrats Glam!!! What a lucky cycle this is turning out to be!! I am so happy for you!!

Miss may has it sunk in yet?? 

So how are we getting on girlies? What's are the plans this week? How are we all? X


----------



## miss_may

Oh my goodness! Congratulations glam!! 
It has sunk in a bit bit im scared everyday something bad is gonna happen..i will be much mire excited and relaxed once im in the 2nd trimester :) 
I'm finding it really hard not telling anyone I want to tell all my friends and family sooo much!
I'm going to the gp tomorrow does anyone no what UK doctors do on your first appointment?


----------



## ashntony

Congrats Glam! Well, I am planning a vacation for me and my husband! We are going to do a haunted vacation! We are going to go through Kentucky,WV, and Ohio! Hope you ladies have a good week!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats miss may and glam!! :happydance: miss may at the first appt they will prob just take blood and get a medical history. This thread is just booming with bfps! 

Jes where are you at in your two? Fx you get your bfp too!

Ash I'm very curious what is a haunted vacation? 

Afm my weight loss is really kicking into gear I have lost 6 lbs total and have made it to my goal! The only thing I changed is I don't eat anything after 7pm for the past 4 weeks. Cycle wise I did end up ovulating after stopping the pill way early and way unexpected on cd 23! I could be off bc I only started charting that night when I had a lot of pain in my right ovary but I am def in post o temps and have been for the past 11 days. I'm not very hopeful for a bfp this cycle bc we only bd 3 days bf o and 1 day before o but it was nice to ovulate 2 weeks early :thumbup:


----------



## GlamStarr85

miss_may said:


> Oh my goodness! Congratulations glam!!
> It has sunk in a bit bit im scared everyday something bad is gonna happen..i will be much mire excited and relaxed once im in the 2nd trimester :)
> I'm finding it really hard not telling anyone I want to tell all my friends and family sooo much!
> I'm going to the gp tomorrow does anyone no what UK doctors do on your first appointment?

Im so excited too. Im not having a problem not telling anyone. Ive always been the type to keep my business to myself anyway, so this is easy. At this point my only concern is the fact that my boob are beyond sore. I cant even take my bra off with being in intense pain. I dont like this feeling


----------



## jeslyn

Oh glam! Congrats! How awesome! This is so exciting! 

I'm just trying to get back in the swing of things. It's not easy working all day, along with home responsibilities. I definately had it made being home all thus time! I love it though :) c'Mon paycheck! LOL.

I'm so happy for all of you. Hi Brit! I hope you caught your egg this time! Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Sbmack

Congrats again to you both!! 

Glam, my bb's are so sore. That's really the only symptom I have besides being tired all the time. It's amazing how fast they grow early on. I didn't have much to work with to begin with so the changes are quite noticeable. 

Brit, that's great that your efforts are paying off! I need to start excersizing again. This week is super busy at work (two 10 hr days already this week and the rest of the week is looking to be the same) so I won't have time for anything. I'm on vacation the next couple weeks though and since I can't get drunk, I may as well get some excersize in. 

A haunted vacation sounds fun and scary, Ash. What does it entail? Visiting haunted houses and graveyards or supernatural stuff. 

Glad the job is going well, Jeslyn!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys...... sorry I haven't been about we have been trying to sort my wee nana out in a nursing home as she is too sick to go home to her house......we packing up all her clothes and belongings in her wee house and getting her settled in the home it's been really sad, also I have woken up this morning with a migrane so feeling really horrible 

Sorry for not being about much but will be back soon when I'm back on my feet , hope you are all well and happy Thursday x


----------



## jeslyn

Good morning lovely ladies. :) I'm just enjoying my morning before kids to school and work. Have a great day! I hope you feel better twinkle !


----------



## ashntony

Im so sorry twinkle! Well, I started my second batch of Fertibella (which has estrogen in it) And I felt very concentrated and I had more energy. Typically I am scatter brained but I am way more focused! Maybe I have an issue with my estrogen levels?


----------



## miss_may

im sorry to hear about your nana twinkle
hope everyone had a lovely weekend :) i caved and told my sister and mum this weekend they are really excited...hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sbmack

:hugs: Twinkle


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies! Woohoo for almost Friday! I'm so ready to sleep in. Hope everyone is well :) How are those baby bumps coming along?


----------



## ashntony

Well, still waiting for my AF... I am so ready for my AF to show up so I can start Fertilaid. I am happy however to find out what is going on but sad that it is not something I can just fix automatically... I do not ovulate because I am too overweight... It makes me sad that because of the issues with my family all I do is eat trying to fill that void. Today is going to be a stuff my face kinda day bc my older sister is going into labor... I will never be able to see this little one because my mother does not want me around. I didn't even get an invite to her baby shower.... i guess that the only way I can lose weight is if I started therapy..... and if my mother finally accepted the way I am.... I just hope I never become the mother my mother is. No one deserves to be outcasted from their family... Ugh I need to quit crying and just buckup..... Maybe one day I will get to see my beautiful lil neice and pretend that my past never happened.


----------



## jeslyn

Oh Ash :( I so wish there were something I could say, or do to make you feel better. I was once outcasted by my family because they didn't agree with my life. 2 years of no contact. It was so hard, but there was nothing I could do or say. My family is racist, and my kiddies are half black. After being upset for so long, I finally decided that it was sooooo their loss. They came around eventually, but I was left out of everything. Now I try to just not hold a grudge for being mistreated. I feel like the better person. 

So did your doctor say that you weren't ovulating because if weight? It is a factor, and it will be a long hard road, but YOU CAN get to a healthy weight. I completely understand emotional eating/ binging, but you must decide that other things will provide you with so much more satisfaction. So much easier said. I know. But at the end of the day I know for a fact you'd be happier having spent an hour in the gym, and that's a promise. 

Do you have any friends that have the same goals in mind? Put your heads together and work out a plan. Accountability goes a long way with any type of addiction wether its food, or drugs, or simply having that person meeting at the gym, or having lunch. You can do this!! I have complete faith in you.


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry to hear about your separation with your family Ash! I hope they come around and you get to see your niece soon. Good luck with the weight loss journey. You can do it!

Glad to hear your parents have come around Jeslyn. I'm sure they regret being out of your life for so long. Was it when the twins were born? That must've been so difficult. 

How's everyone else doing? Twinkle, feeling any different?

Not much of a bump yet even though I feel like there is. I'm only 9 weeks...not really sure when you're supposed to start showing. I've been in a bathing suit for the last week on vacation. I'm feeling rounder than normal, but I'm not sure if it's because of the baby or just my belly.


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> Oh Ash :( I so wish there were something I could say, or do to make you feel better. I was once outcasted by my family because they didn't agree with my life. 2 years of no contact. It was so hard, but there was nothing I could do or say. My family is racist, and my kiddies are half black. After being upset for so long, I finally decided that it was sooooo their loss. They came around eventually, but I was left out of everything. Now I try to just not hold a grudge for being mistreated. I feel like the better person.
> 
> So did your doctor say that you weren't ovulating because if weight? It is a factor, and it will be a long hard road, but YOU CAN get to a healthy weight. I completely understand emotional eating/ binging, but you must decide that other things will provide you with so much more satisfaction. So much easier said. I know. But at the end of the day I know for a fact you'd be happier having spent an hour in the gym, and that's a promise.
> 
> Do you have any friends that have the same goals in mind? Put your heads together and work out a plan. Accountability goes a long way with any type of addiction wether its food, or drugs, or simply having that person meeting at the gym, or having lunch. You can do this!! I have complete faith in you.

Jeslyn that is awful!!! That floors me. My mother and I had our falling out due to the fact that I contacted my bio mother and wanted to get a job. She was trying to deem me disabled so she could get a disability check on me... She tried getting psychaitrists to say I was unfit to care for myself. Which is a lie I go to work everyday and I am happily married. I also am a very happpy person and i have cared for 5 other children that were not mine! 
It has been 4 years sine my family has had anything to do with me. My mother even missed my wedding.... Sigh... 
Well, I started looking into it and I seemed to have some similarities with PCOS but I have never had cystic ovaries! They actually are very healthy. As I started to peice the puzzle togwether I only started having irregular periods when I gained my weight. Also the last appt. I had with my doc. He advised me to start losing weight because that was intefereing with my cycles. That was in August. So I think I will try loosing weight as well as start taking Vit. B and D and using a progesterone cream. I looked online and in overweight women they have excess estrogen. Basically the fat is acting as a natural BCP bc it creates estrogen. Plus when I was taking a supplement that had progesterone in it I felt more awake as well as I was in a better mood. So if the progesterone does not work I will be contacting my doc again and see if we can run some tests. I know that I should not be self medicating but if it is hard not to... :/ Plus as a side note 3 years ago when I weighed 180 I got pregnant but mc'd due to stress and I could not keep anything down. So I know I can get pregnant! Which is a plus! Fingers crossed that this is all I have to do. 

Anyways enough about how are all of you lovely ladies doing! 

Sdbmack my friend did not start showing until she was 2.5 months along! Another friend grew over night!!!!


----------



## jeslyn

That is so crazy Ash! How dare she. My son is adhd, and his doctor once said to go the disability route, but I refuse to label him. Since, he has grown out of a lot of "symptoms" just as I knew he would. 

So as of today, I'm 3 days late, I tested, and BFN. Honestly I was a bit relieved. 

My sister is 9 weeks, and is really showing! She had a pooch before, but its all hard now. I'm happy for her now :)


----------



## ashntony

Well on top of being overweight, having irregular annovulatory cycles, I now found out that I have stage 1 blood pressure and very poor circulation in my legs.... So I am going to leave these ttc forums for awhile... I don't think I am going to be able to ttc for a few months or at least until my blood pressure goes down per doc's orders... Why does it seem that my luck never changes..... :9


----------



## ashntony

Hope all of you ladies are doing great! I talked to my doctor again and I only have to hold off TTC until May! So I have gone through my home and cut out a bunch of food!


----------



## jeslyn

Good for you Ash! Stick with it! My AF just ended yesterday. :)


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I finally decided to go to the dr about my crazy cycles and this feeling that something was going on with me. They got me right in last week and found cysts on my ovaries. My dr ran lots of blood tests to find out what was causing them and everything came back perfect except for my tsh levels. Turns out I have hypothyroidism! My ob put me on synthroid starting on Monday and he thinks that is what is causing my late ovulation and infertility. It can also cause miscarriages when left undiagnosed so I wonder if that is what caused my mc in August. 

Jes glad af is done are you trying anything new this cycle?

Ash that is great news that you can start trying in may only one more month!

How are those bumps coming along smack twinkle miss may?


----------



## Sbmack

That's great news Brit! Well, it's not great that you have hyperthyroidism, but at least now they know what's going on and can fix it. You'll get a BFP in no time! I hope those cysts go away on thier own!


----------



## ashntony

Well, between the stress of ttc and work I am about to pull my hair out... DH and I have not had any time to spend together


----------



## ashntony

Well, it seems as this thread has died off a bit! How is everyone?


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been about. My sister died suddenly in an accident 2 weeks ago. I am a complete mess but just trying to keep it together for this little monkey in my tum. Hope all is well with you all X


----------



## Sbmack

I am so sorry for your loss. What a horrible tragedy. My thoughts are with you and your family. No one should have to loose a child/ sibling so young. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brit3435

Oh twinkle I am so sorry for your loss! I have 3 sisters and I cannot imagine what you must be going through :hugs:


----------



## JanRebecca

I came by to check on everyone - I was with this thread in the beginning and then sort of got lost when I found out I was pregnant - just sending out a hi and GOOD LUCK to everyone still trying. 

Twinkletoe - so sorry for your loss. My friends nick name for baby in my belly is twinkle-toes. :)


----------



## ashntony

twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys, sorry I haven't been about. My sister died suddenly in an accident 2 weeks ago. I am a complete mess but just trying to keep it together for this little monkey in my tum. Hope all is well with you all X

So sorry twinkle! My thoughts go out to you and your family! Hugs


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, I know this thread has kind of died off lately, but just wanted to update in case anyone checks up. I got my BFP! I got a faint line yesterday on IC test and confirmed today with FRER at 10dpo. No spotting like I had with my miscarriagewil so I'm hoping this bean will stick! How is everyone?


----------



## Sbmack

Congratulations, Britt!!!!


----------



## miss_may

Hi everyone, i no its been a while but i still check in on u guys every now and then, been so busy 
Twinkle i am so sorry for your loss that is dreadful news, my thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong for the little monkey xxx
Congratulations brit that is amazing news! Hope evryone is well and have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## jeslyn

Hi ladies, Twinkle, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine :( hugs*

Brit, that is fantastic!! How far along?

Hi miss may! I've been so busy as well, but still check in.


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! How is everyone? 

Jes I am 4 weeks 3 days so still really early. Are you and oh still ttc? Are you enjoying being a working mom?


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Jeslyn, Miss May!! I hope you're both doing well. Jes, you must be super busy with a full time job and twins now!

Brit and May, I hope you're both feeling well.

Hugs, Twinkle! Thinking about you. Hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## miss_may

Sbmack and twinkle...do you have bumps yet? I cant wait for mine!
How have your scans gone, i have mine a week today!
Are you having any symptoms Brit? Hope you are feeling well
How is everyone? How r u jes? Ash? 
What cd are you guys on? Any signs yet?


----------



## brit3435

Hi miss may! How are you feeling? You should be getting that bump soon I started showing about 12 weeks with dd :happydance:

How's everyone else doing? 

I'm good. No real symptoms yet other than sore boobs and I've had a wave or two of queasiness. I go for my first appt and scan tomorrow!


----------



## Sbmack

I'm just starting to get a bump this week. It's not really noticeable though. Just looks like a muffin top, which really is what it is that's protruding. Had to buy a belly band yesterday...having a hard time buttoning dress pants for work. 

The last scan I had was at 12 + 2. I did the NT scan....everything was great. I don't have another one until 20 weeks. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Miss May.

Ash, hope everything is going well. 

Jes, hope you're still enjoying the new job!


----------



## miss_may

I'm only 10 weeks at the mo, I'm actually a week behind my ticker but i am anxiously waiting for my belly to get big sounds silly. My scan is next week so ill be 11 weeks plus 2.
I cant wait to see it and for OH to see it too :)
Been getting a bit of sickness and off my food, ive actually lost weight
I can start loking forward to my muffin top at 14 weeks then sbmack :) good luck with your scan tomorrow Brit!


----------



## Sbmack

oops....messed up my response.

Brit, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Ladies, I hope MS stays away for you. I've been very lucky!


----------



## ashntony

Well I am now on CD35.... i am literally a mess... Going to the doc on Friday seeing that that is my first day off in almost 2 weeks.... Plus I started smoking again..... I just want a baby.... On a side note my ovaries have been in pain here lately....


----------



## Sbmack

I hope you get some answers Ash!


----------



## brit3435

Good luck at the dr ash. I was having a lot of pain in my ovaries last month and my dr found cysts on my ovaries prob caused by my hypothyroidism. I hope you get some answers!


----------



## ashntony

Thanks ladies plus it was supposed to say CD95... :/ The pains aren't severe they almost feel like pmc but no AF! It is really frustrating and not only that but because of my job i have had to cancel 3 different dr appointments! I think that right now I have a couple things going against me.... But on a side note I have ordered Maca, Folic Acid, Vitex, and B12!!!! So hopefully I get it all started and something good comes from it!

I hope al of you ladies are doing great and that the little beans are strong and healthy!!! Send some baby dust my way!!!!! :D


----------



## brit3435

Well I had my first ultrasound today and everything looks great! Too early by a day or two for the heartbeat but we saw the yolk sac and baby inside measuring right on track. My next ultrasound is in 12 days so we can see the heartbeat!


----------



## ashntony

Hi ladies! This thread seems to have died off! I hope you are doing well! I am currently onmy 9th month ttc! Started taking vitex hoping that it helps regulate my cycles! Just finished up my af and waiting and hoping that I o!


----------



## miss_may

Good luck ash! I got my bfp on my 9th try so hopefully itll be lucky for you too :) sending lots of baby dust your way
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## brit3435

Good luck ash! I also got my bfp on the 9th month we tried! Must be a lucky number! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sbmack

It was the 10th month for me. Good luck this month, Ash! 

I feel great....just tired a lot. I'm definitely showing. Not enough if you don't know to assume I'm pregnant, but enough where I can't button any of my pants. I've been wearing a belly band. 

MissMay and Brit, how are you feeling! I hope you haven't had bad MS.


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack I can't believe you are almost halfway there! Have you found out what you are having yet? 

I had some ms...never threw up...but don't want to eat anything. I've actually lost a couple of lbs so far but my stomach is starting to get more round now. I had an ultrasound this week and my baby was moving around it was so awesome to see! 

Ash are you doing smep still? The month we finally conceived we bded the day bf and the day of ovulation and I think that helped...I also ovulated way way earlier than normal so that may have been a factor as well.


----------



## Sbmack

I'm finding out in two weeks! I also lost weight the first trimester. I think it was because I wasn't drinking....lots of empty calories in wine. 

I hope you had a happy mother's day yesterday, Brit!!


----------



## ashntony

brit3435 said:


> Sbmack I can't believe you are almost halfway there! Have you found out what you are having yet?
> 
> I had some ms...never threw up...but don't want to eat anything. I've actually lost a couple of lbs so far but my stomach is starting to get more round now. I had an ultrasound this week and my baby was moving around it was so awesome to see!
> 
> Ash are you doing smep still? The month we finally conceived we bded the day bf and the day of ovulation and I think that helped...I also ovulated way way earlier than normal so that may have been a factor as well.

Yes we plan on doing smep and opks so I will know exactly when I ovulate! Hope this is the month!


----------



## ashntony

Plus on a side note DH and I have job interviews Friday! So nervous but if i want a little one I need a better income!


----------



## ashntony

Well ladies i finally Oed after 7 months of two annnovulatory cycles! I will be testing in 10 days on June 7th! Nervous and hoping that i caught the egg in time.... i bded on thursday and oed on friday so hopefully it works!


----------



## Sbmack

FX Ash!!


----------



## brit3435

Ash that is fantastic that you oed! Keep us posted when you test! :dust:


----------



## ashntony

I def will! I am testing on the 7th! I think i timed my bding right! No symptoms yet tho! But even if i get a bfn it is a victory alone that oed!


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack said:


> I'm finding out in two weeks! I also lost weight the first trimester. I think it was because I wasn't drinking....lots of empty calories in wine.
> 
> I hope you had a happy mother's day yesterday, Brit!!

So is it a boy or girl? 

Ash the only symptom I noticed before my bfp was a heightened sense of smell. Hopefully you will get a bfp this month but if not hopefully you will o more regularly and get it soon! Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Sbmack

brit3435 said:


> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding out in two weeks! I also lost weight the first trimester. I think it was because I wasn't drinking....lots of empty calories in wine.
> 
> I hope you had a happy mother's day yesterday, Brit!!
> 
> So is it a boy or girl?
> 
> Ash the only symptom I noticed before my bfp was a heightened sense of smell. Hopefully you will get a bfp this month but if not hopefully you will o more regularly and get it soon! Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:Click to expand...

It's a girl!


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbmack said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding out in two weeks! I also lost weight the first trimester. I think it was because I wasn't drinking....lots of empty calories in wine.
> 
> I hope you had a happy mother's day yesterday, Brit!!
> 
> So is it a boy or girl?
> 
> Ash the only symptom I noticed before my bfp was a heightened sense of smell. Hopefully you will get a bfp this month but if not hopefully you will o more regularly and get it soon! Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a girl!Click to expand...

Congrats!!! Girls are the best although I'm biased :flower:


----------



## Sbmack

Brit, are you going to find out?

Ash, I forgot to ask how your interviews went....well, I hope!

My friend is ttc and has really long periods. She went 7 weeks between them and then 3 weeks and now it's been 6 weeks. Were you taking any supplements? I think you mentioned Fertalaid?


----------



## brit3435

Sbmack yes we can't wait to find out! My daughter thinks she is getting a little sister :winkwink: do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## ashntony

Sbmack said:


> Brit, are you going to find out?
> 
> Ash, I forgot to ask how your interviews went....well, I hope!
> 
> My friend is ttc and has really long periods. She went 7 weeks between them and then 3 weeks and now it's been 6 weeks. Were you taking any supplements? I think you mentioned Fertalaid?

Well the manager wasn't in for my interview and failed to call me and tell me it was cancelled! And yes I am on vitex right now and it has bmhelped me out a lot already this month!


----------



## ashntony

Well only a couple more days until testing! Surprisingly i am holding out this time! However I don't think i caught a bean this time... the only difference is i have had a couple odd dreams and i have been absolutely exhausted... plus i seem to have a weak stomach. But all of that aside i am not getiing my hopes up!


----------



## brit3435

Ash how many dpo are you today? I'm still hoping for your bfp in a couple of days!


----------



## ashntony

10dpo today! Regardless if i get a bfp i am just happy i oed!


----------



## brit3435

Yes oing on your own is a great step on the right direction!! Let us know what you find out in a couple of days


----------



## Sbmack

Fx, Ash! If not, I hope you keep ovulating on the regular.


----------



## ashntony

12dpo and another BFN. :(


----------



## brit3435

I'm sorry about the bfn ash but maybe now that you oed on your own you will start ovulating every month and have a better chance! Although your not out until af shows up!


----------



## ashntony

well if no af by friday i shall test again


----------



## Sbmack

Good luck. A girl on another thread didn't get a positive until 15dpo recently.


----------



## jeslyn

Hello ladies! I hope all is well :) After 16 months of trying my OB gave me Clomid. I think that she was sick of hearing me whine..lol 

How are you all doing?


----------



## miss_may

Hiya jeslyn! Wow its been a long time. How is everyone? We had quite a few bfps gave there been any more? I'm currently 29 weeks pregnant, expecting a little girl :) oh and i are moving into a new house on Friday we are very excited! Ive been signed off work for the remainder of my pregnancy due to painful spd which is a pelvic condition but other than that doing well :)
Good luck with the clomid jeslyn, what else have u tried? Soy isoflavones worked for me on the 2nd cycle of using them! They say thats natures clomid,or something :)


----------



## jeslyn

How lovely Miss May! Im so glad everything is going so nicely for you :) The time off will just give you more time to prepare. 

Ive been doing SMEP, were both taking MACA, and Tribulus (which my doc recommended.) I quit smoking a couple months ago, I exercise every other day, using preseed, sleeping more..

I havent tried the soy, but I know you cant use them with the clomid. I just hope it doesnt screw my hormones up again, as Im just getting back on track with everything after being off BC for over a year. Im just so ready now ya know? 

Have you thought of names? When are you due? 

I absolutely loved being pregnant


----------



## ashntony

Glad things are going well miss may! I started taking fertilaid and im feeling so much better!


----------



## miss_may

Oh that all sounds really positive ive got a good feeling itll happen soon for you! We were using pre seed and i quit smoking before we started trying too :) i no everyone says it but it happened when we least expected it, we went to london for a romantic weekend and conceived then and didn't even mean to really as were going to take a break for a little while. Its definitely helps to be more relaxed :) 
I'm due 5th November we've decided on Elsie we cant wait to meet her :)
How is it all going for you ash? Good luck ladies!


----------



## miss_may

How r all the other pregnant ladies doing? Know what you are having?


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! It's been so long since anyone posted on this thread! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 

Jes will the clomid further increase your chance of having another set of twins? A girl on my due date thread used clomid and got pregnant with quads!! Hopefully the clomid will help you conceive quickly 16 months is long enough! 

Ash glad the fertilaid is making you feel better!

Miss may congrats on the little girl! How is your pregnancy going other than the spd? 

I'm also having a little girl :happydance: it's been a tough pregnancy though, I had 23 days of bleeding between 8 and 14 weeks due to an sch. Then at 18 weeks my afp blood test came back positive for a neural tube defect. We had to see a specialist and they did an emergency ultrasound to check and fortunately she looks perfect with no abnormalities. Because my daughter was born premature and bc of the bleeding and afp test I'm at a high risk for another preterm delivery. My dr checked my cervix at my last appt and luckily it's still closed and thick but I'm having frequent contractions so I have to get a shot every week from week 20 to 37 to hopefully decrease my chance of preterm labor. One good thing about all of it is I get frequent ultrasounds so I get to see my little girl and it makes it all worth it! I have my next scan on Thursday!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies!!!

Glad to hear from you all.

Jeslyn, yay for clomid. I hope this works for you.

Ash, I took a fertilaid type vitamin the two months before I conceived. Good luck!

Brit, I hope she stays put for you! Sorry you've had a difficult pregnancy.

MissMay, Congrats on the new house. Sorry about the SPD. I hear it is painful. 

I'm 32 weeks now. Getting real big. I'm sick of the 'you must be due any day now' comments!! We are having a girl too and Elsie is on our list of names! We are having a hard time deciding though....


----------



## ashntony

I am hoping this Feryilaid works!!! Hubby is taking vitamins that cover some of the stuff in fertilaid for men! So after this of 4 months we will be going to the doc! Hoping you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## jeslyn

Oh so many little girls :) How lovely! 

I would so love to have twins again :)


----------



## miss_may

ohh that's lovely congratulations on the girls :) elsie was the only name we could agree on and its probs a good job we aren't having a boy as couldn't agree on a boys name at all!
aww I no how you feel all ive had is people telling me how big I am..the best comment was 'are you sure theres only one in there?' haha thanks then!
good luck over the next 4 months on the fertilaid ash! anyone got any summer holidays/vacations planned? a holiday does wonders for conceiving a baby :)


----------



## jeslyn

Oh Miss May, you look so cute! I love your new pic :) Its Darling. 

Looks like its just me n u Ash! 

As far as vacations, we've been doing alot of camping. :) We all love it!


----------



## miss_may

Thank you jes! That was when i was 22 weeks..ive balooned since then haha! Aw good luck ladies! Fingers crossed for 2014 babies!


----------



## ashntony

jeslyn said:


> Oh Miss May, you look so cute! I love your new pic :) Its Darling.
> 
> Looks like its just me n u Ash!
> 
> As far as vacations, we've been doing alot of camping. :) We all love it!

come on 2014 babies!


----------



## Sbmack

jeslyn said:


> Oh Miss May, you look so cute! I love your new pic :) Its Darling.
> 
> Looks like its just me n u Ash!
> 
> As far as vacations, we've been doing alot of camping. :) We all love it!

I went camping last weekend. I was worried I'd be a little uncomfortable, but I was fine. It was a bit hard to fall asleep without the usual camping buzz though :)


----------



## ashntony

i have done a bad thing ladies! I have collected two boxes full of unisex baby items. clothes, bottles, socks, wash cloths, teething rings, and bibs... most are things I have collected for rummages and then the rest is a baby shower gift i bought for someone who said they didn`t want it! ergh some people!


----------



## jeslyn

Im so confused! 

Ive been spotting or having a very light period for a few days now, a week before Im actually due. (the 30th is my estimated day to start AF) 

I havent spotted at all in 6 months at least! I dont think its implantation bleeding because its bright red, and I would think that implantation wouldnt be this much? Although in the 3 days its been happening, I havent filled a pantyliner. 

My problem is that Im supposed to take clomid days 3-7 of AF, and Im not sure when to start counting it. I guess I ll just wait for the real flow :( Why does this have to happen now? ugh


**edited to add, I also have very mild cramps, and my boobs ache (as they normally do before AF)


----------



## Sbmack

Sorry, Jeslyn. I spotted the whole time I was ttc...it's so frustrating. Especially so if you are about to take clomid! 

Ash, I don't think it's bad to buy some baby things....you will get there!!


----------



## ashntony

I am not going to lie.... I miss the ladies from this thread! Hope you are all well


----------



## miss_may

Hi ash! Wow long time no speak how is everyone any more bfps? My baby girl is now 10 weeks old :) x


----------



## ashntony

miss_may said:


> Hi ash! Wow long time no speak how is everyone any more bfps? My baby girl is now 10 weeks old :) x

wow congrats! :) and no no bfp yet... :( but i did find out that my tubes are clear and that my issues are weight related. So this month dh and i started taking Fertilaid. I sm tsking the ovaboost and ferticm and my husband is taking motilityboost and count boost! were halfway through the first month and i did ovulate! whoo hoo! i have been having my symptoms for my cycles that i had when i was regular! i am cd 33 today no complaints bc my cycles have been getting shorter the last 4 cycles. by about 10 days each time! how is motherhood going for u?


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ash! Hi Miss May! 

10 weeks. Yay!! What's her name?? My little Stella Grace is almost four months. Yikes. 

I'm glad to hear your tubes are clear, Ash and that you know what you can do to help gett hat BFP. good luck!


----------



## Sbmack

Here's a couple pictures. I'd Love to see one of your little girl, May.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sbmack

Hmm. I thought there was another attached on my last response.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashntony

They are adorable ladies! I am glad to see everything is going so well!


----------

